# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  MPO trudnoća nakon svega...kako se osjećamo...

## BHany

Drage naše (i naši…m od trudnica)!

  U svijetlu našeg pospremana foruma, primjetili smo da često pišete o svojim trudnoćama na temama samih klinika na kojima ste se liječili.
  Shvaćamo da tamo imate puno poznatih - i virtulnih i rl prijateljica, ali takva vaša iskustva pomalo zakrčuju te teme koje bi trebale, prije svega, biti informativni svima nama, a posebno našim suborkama i suborcima koji tek dolaze i traže informacije.

  Shvaćamo i da su vaše/naše trudnoće specifične u odnosu na druge i da ovdje možete opuštenije i realnije izmjenjivati iskustva nego na trudničkim pdf-ovima. Trudnoće su specifične s psihološkog aspekta - zbog načina začeće i teškoća prilikom ostvarivanja, kao i zbog 'tehničkih', pitanja i problema - već samom činjenicom da od prvog dana do 12 tjedna koristite utrogestan, neke koriste heparin, neke u trudnoću ulaze s cističnim jajnicima i iz hiperstimulacija, neke su i dalje po liječničkom pashom jer troše lijekove za neka druga stanja i bolesti…

  Iako nemamo ništa protiv da otvarate slavljeničke topice, odnosno topice sa svojim sretnim pričama svaka za sebe, a gdje onda možete pisati i o tijeku svoje trudnoće te, iako je naše mišljenje kao osoblja foruma, da na tudničkim pdf-ovima možete naći/dobiti/razmijeniti puno više informacije o samoj trudnoći kad jednom poprimi normalni tijek, shvaćamo vašu potrebu za razmjenom mpo iskustava, otvaramo vam ovaj topic i stikamo ga gore…nadamo se da ćete ga koristiti kako bismo raskrčili topice klinika i kako biste razmjenili baš iskustva o stanjima koje su posljedica MPO-a. 
Pozivamo vas da pitanja koja imate baš u vezi trudnoće izvan konteksta MPO-a ne postavljate ovdje, već baš na trudničkim pdf-ovima jer je tamo koncentrirano iskustvo i osoblja i korisnica i korisnika, a ovdje zasigurno nećete moći dobiti adekvatne i kvalitetne odgovore.

  Dakle, ovdje možete postavljati pitanja i iznositi iskustva o specifičnostima i drugim aspektima vaših MPO trudnoća te vas molimo da više o tome ne pišete na drugim topicima.

  Možete si raditi aktualnu listu MPO trudnica, ako će se netko primiti toga i ako vas to veseli  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

Kako je red i običaj, iako je moja MPO trudnoća bila davno, a nova ne dolazi niti nakon 6 novih pokušaja… ja ću napisati riječ dvije o onome što je u toj, jednoj jedinoj, bilo specifično. 

  Osim što dugo nisam htjela priznati ni sebi ni drugima da sam trudna, iako je beta govorila drukčije…Ima negdje napisano moje iskustvo u kojem sam negdje 5. tjedan stavila knjižicu na hrpicu za normalne preglede i čekala dok se sve trudnice izredaju. Kad sam došla na red moj me doktor upitao zašto nisam stavila na hrpicu za trudnice, ja sam odgovorila da eto, nisam ja baš sigurna za tu trudnoću i nisam ja baš prava trudnica. On se dobro nasmijao i rekao mi da sam sada trudnica i da se počnem ponašati tako. No međutim, nakon putovanja na relaciji moj grad/ moj redovni gin. – zagreb/moj mpo gin. Završila sam u bolnici na strogom mirovanju više od mjesec dana jer su mi nakon stimulacije, pojačani βhcg hormonom, ostali jajnici u grozdovima cista. …utrogestan nakon nekoh 8 tjedna više nisam mogla smisliti…imala sam osjećaj da me sve vrijeđa dolje… A o strahu i gnjavljenju mog doktora s pitanjima da li je sve uredu, odlascima po drugo mišljenje u Zagreb…pitanje o milijardi (danas znam nepotrebnih ) testova kako bismo bili sigurni je li sve uredu…da i ne pričam Srećom moji su ginekolozi bili pametniji i realniji od mene, pa me nisu slali na sve što je meni padalo na pamet…većina stvari koje trudnicama koje nisu imale problema sa začećem i ne padaju na pamet. Tih prvih recimo 16 tjedana je bilo baš burno, u strahu, grču…nakon toga nisam imala problema vezanih za posljedice mpo-a (imala sam nekih drugih – redovnih trudničkih), a strah iako je ostao prisutan, ipak se malo smanjio.

   A sada pozivam sve stare,a li pogotovo nove trudnice da pišu o sebi.

----------


## vesnare

Dakle - prva trudnoća - nakon FET-a u prirodnom ciklusu i 3x1 utrogestan - jedna sasvim normalna trudnoća bez komplikacija, bez simptoma, osjećala sam se ljepše i bolje nego kad nisam bila trudna, čak moje konstatne glavobolje su nestale i svega me nekoliko puta za tih 9 mj. boljela glava. Rodila na termin prirodno. Sve 5.

Ova trudnoća (nakon polustimulacije) - ajmeeeeeee! Toliko mi je loše da se ne mogu radovati! Cijeli dan mi je muka, imam glavobolje gore nego prije, a ništa mi ne pomaže. Nastojim ne gutati ništa, ali na kraju ipak uzmem neki paracetamol, kad više ne mogu izdržati. Hiperstimulacija - uvećani jajnici, ali ajde bar nemam tekućine, no do 6 tjedana su me boljeli dok hodam i bila sam stalno napuhnuta. Zatvor mučim od utrića (3x2) i voljela bih da se ti utrići mogu smanjiti, jer mi je zlo više i od njih i od folacina. Toliko mi je slabo da ne znam kako skuham ručak, a o drugom da i ne govorim.... A tu je i hematom i strah me i toga, jer sam pročitala dosta tužnih priča. No, sutra idem na novi UZV pa ćemo vidjeti... Naravno da me muče i strahovi nakon blighted ovuma, jer mi sa 5+2 doc nije vidio plod, već samo gestacijsku vrećicu...

----------


## AnneMary

super topic!

ja sam u prvoj trudnoći spoznala što je to strah i kako je teško čekati, i to mi je najgori dio mpo, zato bih pisala o tome.
počevši od čekanja folikulometrije (da vidimo kako rastu), 
pa čekanje punkcije (u prirodnom ciklusu, strah da ne pukne folikul), 
pa čekanje sutra (da vidimo jel se oplodilo), čekanje transfera (da li se pravilno dupla ili da nije prestao razvoj).
e onda čekamo 12 ili 14 dugih dana betu da vidmo da li je došlo do implatacije i toliko čekane trudnoće.
ja sad opet prolazim sve to i ni drugi put mi nije bilo ništa lakše.
trenutno sam u fazi čekanja prvog uzv-a (da vidimo da je zametak na svom mjestu, u maternici).
poslije slijedi čekanje 3 tjedna da vidimo da li je srce prokucalo.

jako zavidim svima koji s prirodno ostali trudni i koji su prvi pregled obavili sa 6 tjedana
 i već tada vidjeli malo srce,
 i nisu imali sva ova čekanja koja mi odradimo do tada.

šta se tiče mog čekanja u prvoj trudnoći, slijedilo je čekanje 12 tj. i nuhalni nabor, i sve drugo da li je normalno.
a onda 20 tj. i dijagnostika, opet strah da li se sve normalno razvilo (organi).
tu negdje sam se počela otvarat i slijedilo je strogo mirovanje, pa onda dva mjeseca u bolnici.
pa onda dogovoreni carski i strah hoće li sve biti u redu.

ali tren kad doktor veli "pokažite je mami" i suze koje nekontrolirano teku prvi put tijekom cijele trudnoće, tako da nisam dobro ni vidila djete,taj osjećaj mira i sreće, e to nikad neću zaboravit.

svo čekanje, strah i neizvjesnost nestaju taj tren kad beba zaplače i kad znaš da je sve u redu.

eto tako je prošla moja prva trudnoća, nadam se da će druga biti malo lakša , i da će sve biti u redu.

ali strah i čekanje ostaju i dalje ne znam kako uživati u trudnoći.
hoću li ovaj put to iskusiti?
javit ću vam! :Love:

----------


## weather

Odlična tema! 
Cijelo vrijeme, od kada nam je uspjelo, sam između trudničkog foruma i ovoga. Sada sam trudna 27 tjedana i još uvijek se ne mogu opustiti. 
I prije nego sam dočekala betu završila sam u bolnici 10 dana zbog gadne hiperstimulacije, a ono kroz što sam prošla ne bih poželjela nikome. Dalje je sve bilo u savršenom redu i čak sam se malo opustila pa više nisam brojala dane već tjedne. Sada sam ušla u zadnje tromjesečje i strahovi su se vratili jer nosim blizance i znam da bi mogli požuriti. Trenutno brojim tjedne kada mogu preživjeti ranije rođenje. Strašno me pogodilo i nesretno iskustvo forumašice koja je izgubila dečkića u 30. TT, a do tada je sve bilo uredu. Nitko tko nije prošao MPO put to ne može razumijeti. Tako je mojoj svekrvi i  muževoj šogorici pretjerano što ne pijem uopće kavu i što ponekad ne popijem alkohol  :Undecided: , a ne shvaćaju da je to tako malo žrtve s obzirom na sve.

Svim novim trudnicama želim trudnoću bez problema i sa što manje strahova.

----------


## Denny

Ja još ne spadam ovdje, ali predivna mi je tema, i jedva čekam da se ispuni sa bezbroj mpo trudnoća!

----------


## pirica

uh, danas kad sam vidila temu sve mi se vratilo
odmah po dočekanoj beti sam stavljena na mirovenja zbog jakih grčeva u donjem dijelu trbuha, nakon par tjedana (koje sam živila od pregleda do pregleda) dr. mi je dao dozvolu za kretanjem ali nakon dva dana u gradu navečer jaki izljev krvi. jurimo u zajčevu na hitnu, ulazim u prijemnu ambulanti sestra uzima podatke, govorim joj da je IVF trudnoća, pita me ona koliko je jako krvarenje a ja joj samo pokazujem na traperice, ona vrti glavom i govori mi pa to je tek 10tjT pa šta i ako ode...mislim da je svaki komentar suvišan. krvarim konstantno do 20 tjT (razlog je bio hematom), ali nakon toga ipak ostajem u strahu i tako sve do kraja premda je do kraja sve bilo ok. prenjela sam 3 dana to su mi bila najgora 3 dana, jer mi se svašta loše vrtilo po glavi.
nakraju eto cijelu T sam živila od uzv-a do uzv-a, mislila sam kako će mi bit lakše kad počmem osjećat bebu, ali prevarila sam se jer tad su krenuli strahovi tipa miće li se dovoljno često, miće li se previše itd. mislim da je u stvari većina naših T takva, ali čvrsto sam obećala sebi da ću u idućoj T uživat (vidjet ćemo hoće li se to i ostvarit)

----------


## enya22

Bas super tema!

Cudno mi je kad pomislim da ja zapravo ne spadam ovdje (obje trudnoce ostvarene prirodno), jer sam prosla kroz nekoliko postupaka prije nego sto sam prirodno ostala T s M.  :Heart:  i onda kad je on navrsio 10 mj. opet druga prirodna trudnoca (sad sam u 13. tj.). Ali, ostala sam vezana za MPO podforum i najcesce citam i pisem ovdje... 
Mislim da ipak mogu napisati svoje iskustvo u prvoj T, tesko mi je bilo povjerovati da sam uspjela ostati trudna, a onda i da je sve u redu. Uzimala sam utrogestane do 12. tj., inace osim toga nista, trudnoca mi je stvarno bila uredna (osim stalnih mucnina prva 3-4 mj.), vjezbala sam, kupala se u moru tjedan dana prije poroda, ali svejedno dok nisam primila svog M. u narucje, zivjela sam kao u polusnu. 
Sad u 2. trudnoci ni ne osjecam da sam trudna, nemam mucnine, ne uzimam nikakve lijekove, a pomaze i to sto imam stalnu zanimaciju - malo zvrka koji juri svud naokolo.
Kod mene je specificna situacija i zato jer sam prvi put ostala T sa 37, a evo prije 40. cu postati mama i drugi put!
OT: *pirice* L. je tako lijepa djevojcica  :Zaljubljen: , sve tvoje muke i brige su se isplatile!

----------


## iva_luca

Ja sam, usprkos mirovanju i nekoliko krvarenja, bila najsretnija trudnica na svijetu! Taj osjećaj konstantne i apsolutne sreće nisam nikad prije iskusila. Sada, kad se prisjećam, pitam se kako mi lice nije ostalo u trajnom cereku  :Laughing: 
Par minuta nakon transfera, dok sam ležala na krevetu ispred sale, kroz glavu mi je prošla jasna misao - Luca je kod svoje mame! 
Svi strahovi koji su se javljali (hoće mali žmigavac kucati, hoće li pravilno rasti, hoće li nuhalni biti o.k., hoće li protoci.....) dolazili su kao kapi na vreli kamen; u trenu bi isparili pred tam ogromnom količinom optimizma i čvrstog uvjerenja da će sve, ali apsolutno sve, biti u redu!

----------


## rozalija

Evo da i ja napišem kako se osijećam kao trudnica.
Nakon 5 godina čekanja, nadanja konačno smo nakon postupka u Mb ugledali + i prvu pozitivnu brojku bete. Oduševljenju tog poslijepodneva kada sm ugledali + nije bilo kraja, obadvoje smo plakali od sreće,mislili da će nam srce iskočiti od radosti koja nas je sreća obuzela. U 6 tjednu trudnoće, navečer ja sama u stanu, odjednom bol, jaka bol, odlazim u WC krv odjednom, plačem saam u WC, govorim ne, ne Bože, ne nedam ja svoje djete. Zovem muža, on dolazi kući, plačemo zajedno do bolnice, dr me je pregledo kaže na UZV srce se još ne čuje ali GV je tu ali vidi i jednu prazninu na UZV i misli da je u pitanju drugi plod. Odlazimo kući, strogo ležanje, utrogestani, apaurin, progesteron depo injekcija i kontrola za 5 dana.Na sljedećoj kontroli čujemo malo srce, naljepši zvuk koji sam u životu čula, plačem, ronim krokodilske suze, dr me drži za ruku i hrabri me, plače od sreće i MM.
A onda opet šok 9 tj opet krvarenje, ali ovaj put stravično, potoci krvi, ugrušci, plačem opet i mislim se šta je s mojom bebom. Odlazimo u dr, on hitno šalje za bolnicu, na bolničkom UZV, sve ok, bebica je tu, srce kuca, razlog krvarenju hematon veličine 6,5*2 cm. Ostajemo u bolnici 20 dana i onda idemo kući, idalje ležanje i u 20 tjednu dr kaže da se hematom skoro pa povukao i da će taj ostatak izaći na porodu zajedno sa posteljicom. U 18 tj saznajemo da ćemo dobiti malu curu, radosti nema kraja.
Sada smo u 28 tjednu i stah je još uvijek tu, mada je sada po svim aprametrima trudnoća ok, ali jednostavno se čovjek ne može opustiti, svaki mali žig, mala bol, pitanje šta je sada, jel sve ok. Molim Boga da samo čuva moju malu mrvicu da izguramo još 10 tjedana skupa i da muž i ja ugledamo svoje sunce malo, živo, zdravo, veselo. ŽIVIMO ZA TAJ TRENUTAK!!!!!!!!!

Sva bol, sve što je prije bilo tog trena će nestati, biće samo taj trenutak, trenutak sreće mog muža, mene i naše male Jelene.

----------


## vesnare

Napokon i moj drugi ultrazvuk -  7+1 vidjeli kucanje srca i mjere su OK, a hematom je u regresiji!
Dobili trudničku knjižicu i MM gotovo svima obznanio da sam trudna.
Rekla sam doktoru da se loše osjećam od utrića i pitala mogu li to smanjiti, budući sam u prvoj trudnoći trošila 3x1 i rekao mi da mogu, ali postepeno.
Nova kontrola za 3 tjedna do kad moramo napraviti krvnu sliku.
Napomenuo mi doc za amniocentezu zbog godina (37) i ja odmah rekla da to ne želim...

----------


## MIJA 32

čitam te vesnare i baš sam jako :Very Happy:

----------


## iva_luca

I da.... nisam se nikako mogla "naći" na pdf-u za trudnice.... pogotovo me iritiralo moraliziranje mladih, zdravih, samouvjerenih i ne baš odveć senzibilnih žena koje su se znale "upljuvati" od siline "prevedničkog" gnjeva na žene koje čuvaju trudnoću  :Mad:  kao, _jadna ova država zbog takvih koje se doma izležavaju....._

Ono što me iznenadilo na trudničkom je količina neosjetljivosti na tuđe potrebe - često se znalo dogoditi da neka žena pita za savjet a da je izignoriraju ili, još češće, da joj kao odgovor bude servirana priča kako, _eto, ona nema tih problema fala bogu...._ pa još kad bi nakon takve spike ubacile kojeg hopsića....ajmeeeeeeeeee dolazilo mi je da si kosu počupam! 

Jesmo li mi (cure sa potpomognute) zaista osobe s nešto više etike same po sebi ili smo, pod silinom problema kojie smo prisiljene savladavati, naučile slušati, suosjećati, davati i primati.... i sve to bez fige u džepu?!!???

----------


## iva_luca

vesnare, bravo za malog žmigavca!  :Very Happy:

----------


## weather

Potpisujem iva_lucu. Jednostavno nemam volje bilo što pisati ili pitati na trudničkom pdf-u. 

Zato svježe trudnice samo pitajte, sada imamo gdje!

----------


## ina33

Da... slučajno negdje napišeš na pdf-u "normalnih" trudnica nešto o aspirinu ili nekon antibiotiku, pa ide pa zar se to smije u trudnoći, a da ne kažemo heparine, antibiotike itd., još kad krene o štetnosti UZV-a u trudnoći... a prosječna MPO trudnica ih je do kucanja srca već imala par... Ukratko, definitivno mislim da će koristan biti ovaj topic, doduše, bio je već jedan i na trudničkim PDF-ovima koji se zvao "Trudnoća nakon MPO-a" i okupljao sličnu ekipu u sličnim dvojbama.

Evo kako je meni bilo. Bila je ta nevjerica (nisam starcima rekla do 5. mjeseca trudnoće - daleko su pa nisam ni morala), na poslu sam rekla kad sam išla na amnio - taj mi je dio bio paničan jer je double bio loš - a sestri nisam rekla za trudnoću nego je skužila sama jer su joj čestitale neke forumašice na mojoj trudnoći. 

Sve u svemu, bilo je to super iskustvo, osjećala sam se uglavnom odlično (osim sitnijih mučnina predvečer u prvom tromjesečju, ali ništa što štapići ne bi mogli smiriti). 2. tromjesečje... ja tako zamišljam Extasy, fantazija, imala sam dojam da mogu šakom srušit zid od silne snage, tad sam s MM-om šalabajzala po otocima u gojzericama i bižala u pustopoljinama Cresa od divljih svinja, potpisala bih da mi je stalno tako... 

Treće tormjesečje sitna panikica zbog kao prebrze kalcifikacije posteljice, kasnije uklonjena sumnja na išta značajno. Radila do kraja... Uglavnom - to je prošlo suprotno onome što sam se bojala, a moj glavni strah je bio da će me, ako mi se ikad ta trudnoća i dogodi, odmah poleć... Na kraju sam bila sasvim poletna, udebljala se samo 10 kg (pazila na kilažu) i sve je prošlo stvarno OK.

----------


## BHany

Ne bih htjela da se ovaj topic pretvori u ventiliranje odnosno,olakšanje što ne morate pisati na trudničkim pdf-ovima. To nam nikako nije bila namjera. Baš suprotno...
  Iako znam da se ovdje osjećate zaštićeno jer je ovo jedan od pdf-ova podrške i ovdje vas nitko neće doći napadati za ništa.

  No, ovo bi trebao biti samo dodatak za vas, karika koja nedostaje... Ja i dalje vjerujem da se sve mi (ili većina, osim onih koji konstantno uzimaju posebnu terapiju tijekom trudnoće) prije ili kasnije pretvorimo ili bismo se trebale pretvotiti u ‘obične’ trudnice. U tom kontekstu, meni je osobno žao što nije bilo foruma u ovakvom obliku krajem 2002., u 2003. kad sam ja bila trudna...meni bi npr. bilo drago da sam tada imala info da postoje negdje neki ljudi koji razmišljaju/istražuju o štetnosti uzv-a, da sam negdje pročitala da ne moram popiti baš svaki normabel kojeg su mi prepisali (jer netko propituje korist vs. štetu od normabela u trudnoći), da to što imam mpo-o trudnoću nije automatizmom jedna od indikacija za CR, zbog čega je prirodni porod bolji za mene i moje dijete, naravno, ukoliko je moguć i sl....da sam mogla negdje preispitati odluku svog liječnika...upravo kao što često preispitujemo rad naših mpo liječnika na ovom forumu...i mijenjamo ih po potrebi te sami prepoznajemo koji nam protokol više odgovara i sl...u svakom slučaju, sami donosimo neke odluke o svom liječenju. Voljela bih da sam to sve imala prilike saznati – i odlučiti. Da sam sve to znala ne bih sama inzistirala na dodatnim pretragama...naravno iz straha...Ali gore sam napisala... srećom moj je doktor bio prilično racionalan u nekim stvarima pa je neka moja traženja srezao u korijenu...što mi je iz današnje perspektive drago. 

  Zato su pdf-ovi dolje niže izuzetno korisni i samo na njima možete saznati neke stvari, a nažalost ne od svojih MPO suborki koje su i same često tek u fazi izlaza iz MPO priče i ulaska u trudničku priču. Također, teško se prešaltati iz jedne u drugu priču...iz opće medikalizacije života koji svi živimo često duže vrijeme, prijeći u priču u kojoj je ‘dopušteno’, za one koje tako odluče, uzeti medikalizaciju s dozom rezerve i vratiti se u normalu. No pdf-ovi niže nisu ‘zaštićeni’ pa vam tamo često može netko kontrirati. Ali kontrirat će vam i kada budete pisale o odgoju djeci, filozofskom kutku ili zdravlju. To treba prihvatiti i samo promijeniti kut iz kojeg raspravljate.

  A ovo, ovo neka ostane oaza onogo što ne možete podijeliti s drugima. Evo primjer tog utrogestana ili heparina, aspirina...bez kojeg neke od nas ne bi iznijele trudnoću. Naravno da ćete iskustva o tome potražiti ovdje, kao i iskustva o vašim strahovima, specifičnim, oslobađanju od njih i sl...možda gubitku jednog ploda...hematomima, krvarenjima...moda kako savladavate tjedan po tjedan trudnoće i kako vaš strah jenava (ili ne jenjava)...ma svemu onome što znate da se ljudi koji nisu prošli taj put ne mogu identificirati s vama.
  I naravno, pogotovo za one naše suborke koje nemaju tu sreću da su nakon trudnoće iz MPO postupka naslijedile samo kronično-panični strah, već su recimo osuđene na strogo, mirovanje cijelu trudnoću, prerani porod...koje zbog nekih od svoji stanja doslovno cijelu trudnoću moraju proživjeti kao bolest što ona nikako ne bi trebala biti...pogotovo na njih mislim...

  Ali nadam se i tome da će se ovdje javiti cure koje su nakon MPO načina začeća, uspjele nastaviti trudnoću i porod kao da nije ništa bilo, sukladno njihovim željama i planovima koje su imale prije saznanja o MPO-u. Znam da ih je bilo, pa bi bilo zanimljivo čuti i njihovo iskustvo...kako su se oslobodile opterećenja vlastite psihe.

  Nadam se da me kužite.

----------


## vesnare

Evo da nadodam na ovo što je BHany napisala - oko carskog reza. Meni je to ginić predložio, no ja sam to kategorički odbila ako ne postoje indikacije za to. Na moj upit mogu li roditi vaginalno bez komplikacija, on je rekao da mogu i ja sam prekrižila carski rez.
Morala sam se dogovarati u OB Knin da me prime kad dođem roditi, da im samo ne banem, jer sam išla na kontrole privatno giniću i Split, pa su jedva pristali.
Dan prije nego što ću roditi u jednoj trgovini napala me glavna sestra sa rodilišta - nema šta mi nije izgovorila, da nisam za njih, ni za Split čak, već za Zagreb. Kako kad uđem na njihova vrata onda sam u njihovim rukama, a to je nepromišljeno. Svi su se bojali komplikacija, jer šta da izgubim dijete nakon 9 godina borbe.
No, ja sam tvrdoglava i željela sam svim srcem da me se tretira kao normalnu trudnicu i da rodim gdje želim.
Porod mi je i bio na kraju u OB Knin. Prisustvovala dva ginića, pedijatar i med. sestra. Stvarno su mi bili super, a porod težak (radi veličine bebe i krivog položaja - glavica mu je bila okrenuta licem naprijed, pa je teže prolazio). No, zahvaljujući svemu pedijatar mi je odmah kod A. čuo šum na srcu (ne stvara mu probleme, samo to redovno pratimo), odmah smo još dok sam bila na stolu uspostavili dojenje i bili smo skupa u sobi, a tada mislim da to nije bilo moguće u većini bolnica.
I ovaj puta kada me ginić pitao gdje ću roditi, ja odmah rekla u Kninu, naravno ako sve bude teklo u redu.

----------


## vinalina

Svaka čast na temi...

Trudnoća ostvarena IVF-om??? 

Nakon godina borbe i pitanja - hoću li ikada biti majka????, znači, ne kada već hoću li? - došlo je i to vrijeme kada sam ugledala druugačiju brojku na papiru od 0. 

Što mi je dr MPO rekao, na prvom trudničkom uzv, kada se vidjela gest, vraćica i kada sam im zahvalila na trudu oko mene i ljudskosti, jer takvu ljudskost nisam vidjela nigdje - rekao mi je, nemojte zahvaljivati, jer uspješnost je kada rodite to dijete, a ja vam to nemogu garantirati :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: 
Nakon perioda sumnje, pa kronično - paničnog straha, ušla sam u 30 tjedan i još ne vjerujem...iako moj trbuh drugačije govori. Ne vjerujem i nekako se ne mogu punim plućima radovati, jer na kraju krajeva neznam što me još čeka. Ne mogu se radovati niti radi toga jer je moja borba sa neplodnošću ubila svaki moj pokušaj pokazivanja osjećaja. Bilo tuge, bilo radosti. 

Oko mene svi su bili uplašeni, pa tako i ja sama. Da li uplašeni ili nesmotreni, neznam. Teško se nositi s ljudskim neznanjem što se tiče steriliteta, ali mislila sam da će to prestati, kada ostanem trudna, no to se nije dogodilo. Moja šogi (nakon vijesti) nije pokazivala nikakve osjećaje, samo je rekla, bojim se veseliti, tko zna kako će to završiti. 
Jednostavno ne možeš se opustiti i uživati, jer ti nedaju. 

Od lijekova nisam pila mnogo toga, Andol, Folnu i Normabel, tako da mi je to bila olakotna okolnost, i ta što sam pokretna cijelo vrijeme. 

  Ali nisam pisala beveze, mene zanima, da li je IVF indikacija za carski rez???

----------


## kekis

Da i ja podijelim svoja trenutna iskustva...
Četvrti stimulirani postupak, odnosno 6 ET - je bio dobitan. U trećoj klinici u kojoj sam konačno stekla dojam bezrezervnog vjerovanja doktoru koji je prije svega čovjek, i ne - preispitivanja svega što mi kaže (mijenjali smo klinike zbog razno-raznih razloga..). Možda smo zato i uspjeli.

Transfer dvije super morule - nitko sretniji od nas jer do tad su transferi uvijek bili ranije. 
Od punkcije - fragmini, aspirin, dexići (5 dana), utrogestani i prenatal. Valjda nisam ništa izostavila. Kad je doktor vidio izraz moga lica od liste lijekova koje trebam dobivati - rekao je da mogu izbaciti prenatal  :Smile: ) nisam..  Malo me brinulo čemu fragmini kad sam ja zdrava - ali mislim se- kud sve, tud i to  :Smile: 

Osmi dan od transfera krvarenje - jedan embrij je odlučio otići (tada sam naravno mislila da sam jednostavno procurila i da opet ništa). Beta deveti dan pozitivna - padamo svi od reda u nesvjest, dobivam injekciju prolutona i strogo mirovanje... Od tada sam u tri navrata krvarila (naravno da sam imala i hematom), svaki put hitno kod doktora, provjera da je s bebačem sve ok, nova injekcija...

Sad smo 13 tjedana. Unazad mjesec dana nisam imala krvarenja - hematom se povukao, ali.... Bebač je nisko i moram mirovati i dalje.

Ništa mi nije teško - naravno da ću mirovati koliko god trebam samo da uspijem iznjeti našeg mališana... 
Totalan mix emocija - presretni smo zbog trudnoće, prejadni od brige. Par dana prije UZV ne mogu spavati, kad prodje - dva dana sam presretna, onda opet dolazim u stanje - ok, ajmo dan po dan.

Iz mog dosadašnjeg iskustva trudnoća i nije neko blaženo stanje.. Nije ni bolest - ali definitivno je drugo stanje  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

kekis slično je bilo i meni, jedan plod je odustao.
bili smo na prvom uzv, vidila se jedna gestacijksa i jedna kao svijetlo siva, i kad sam došla doma s pregleda prokrvarila sam.
koji šok, ali mirovanje i nada do drugog uzv i potvrda da je sve u redu, da je to vjerovatno otišao onaj drugi.
a i malenu sam cijelu trudnoću nosila jako nisko, još je stajala na nogicama i kad bi ta udarila ja sam svaki put mislila da je nogica izletila.

odmaraj što više, i bez dugih šetnji i stajanja jer mislim da je to potaklo otvaranje kod mene s obzirom da je bila nisko , pa pritisak na zdjelicu.
već u 24 tj. sam bila 4 prsta otvorena i hospitalizirana do poroda.

ja sam rodila na carski jer je malena cijelo vrijeme bila na nogice a pupčana je bila na ušću materncie pa je postojala opasnost da ako pukne vodenjak ispadne pupčana i ona ju pričepi nogicom, tako da nisu htjeli riskirat.
a na carskom je doktor rekao: ovo je moglo i prirodno. šta reći, da je netko povirio na uzv, možda bih i rodila prirodno djete od 2700 g , a ja već 4 prsta otvorena.

sad ne znam šta će biti, baš me zanima hoće li biti bolji tijek trudnoće.

vinalina koliko sam ja skužila ivf nije nužno indikacija za carski, pitaj doktora i dogovori se s njim.
uzmi u obzir sve!

----------


## kekis

AnneMary - hvala na savjetima, i držim fige za ovu trudnoću da prodje što je bezbrižnije moguće!

----------


## pirica

ivf meni nije bila indikacija za CR, dapaće dr ga cijelu T nije ni spominjao

----------


## a72

Super za temu   i neka se popuni iskustvima nasih trudnica u sto vecem broju  :Smile: 
Ja sam slicnu otvorila na trudnickom pdf-u, i tu smo raspravljale oko CR  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52405-I...29#post1681529  , mozda da moderatorice tu temu prebace pod ovu ,da se ne ponavljamo...

----------


## dorica

super tema

nakon 7 god. druga blizanačka trudnoća ( prva  - spontani 7 tj.) 
nakon 5 tj. trudnoće krvarenje -proradili jajnici, nakon 1 tj. jedan plod se prestao razvijati, nakon 27 tj trudovi  uglavnom panika i strah cijelo vrijeme ...prijeti prijevremeni porod.. a da ne prićam o visokom šećeru u trudnoći...još uvijek čuvam i ležim doma ... 34 tj izašao sluzni čep...ja u panici ...bolnica nema mjesta pa me šalje doma ...a ja u suzama ne znam kamo...srećom imam prijateljicu u petrovoj ...primili su me odmah ... mali Nikola rođen je 3 dana poslije s 35 tj. živ i zdrav veliki borac na mamu i veliki tvrdoglavac na tatu a maza na obadvoje.
a većeras čuvam još jednog klinca od susjede ...2 tj stariji od N. i sad znam kako i mi bilo a imam blizance hehehehe

----------


## iva_luca

IVF nije indikacija za CR. Apsolutno je nebitan način začeća za sam tijek poroda. Za porod je bitno opće stanje majke i ploda.... kod mene je, primjerice, niz faktora prevagnulo u pravcu CR: moje poodmakle godine, visok tlak, oslabjeli protoci i činjenica da sam već bila u 41 tjednu a nisam se otvorila ni milimetra..... I kod ostalih cura koje su išle na CR razlozi su bili jednaki onima kod opće populacije. 
(Ovo s godinam i danas mi je triki - ja sam željela prirodni porod u punom smislu te riječi ali su me uporno i ustrajno upozoravali da ja nisam mlada curica od 25 godina! i da moje zdjelične kosti ne gledaju u ogledalo! Izdvojen, ovaj faktor ne bi značio nužni CR već nešto dulji porod i naravno, one  opasnosti koje dulji porod nosi ..)

----------


## osijek

Evo prvo super za temu,trebala nam je jedna takva.
Da napisem i ja svoje iskustvo.
Ja i MM smo spadali u onu grupu  sretnika kojima je prvi icsi upalio, treci dan vracene su mi tri zametka iprva beta veca od 5000,prvi uzv dvije GV,a nakon jos tjedan dana tri srca kucaju. Nisam znala dali da se veselim ili ne jer nakon postupka toliko se covjek nauci ne nadati da i kad se desi nesto tako lijepo, jednostavno emocije izostanu.
N apocetku sam bila u bolnici zbog hiperstimulacije, ali to se pomalo stabiliziralo, imala sam maleno krvarenje u doba kad je trebala biti prva menstruacija, pa opet druga,ali nakon 12 tt i kad sam prestala sa utricima sve je prestalo i nisam imala vise nikakvih problema osim trbuha koji raste rekordnom brzinom.
Buduci je sve bilo ok doktori su mi rekli da smijem malo setati i kretati se, ali ne raditi fizicki i umarati se previse.
Na kontoli sa 22 tt cerviks zatvoren, ali na cervikometriji malo skracen sto nije nista neobicno s obzirom da nosim trojke. Doktorica me salje da pocnemo zajedno sa bolnicom to kontrolirati pa za 2 tj idem na kontrolu u bolnicu. Doktorica mi kaye isto da ne morm strogo lezati, ali nakon cervikometrije i pregleda kadje vidjela da se cerviks jos skratio predlaze mi da ostanem u bolnici. Ja sam prvo htjela otici u petrovu jer sam znala da ostajem do kraja, ali ipak prema savjetu mog gina ostajem u kbo.
Sutra ujutro nakon jutarnje kontrole tlaka, temp i ostalog meni puca vodenjak i doktori me nakonpregleda salju na prirodan porod uz drip uz napomenu da se bebe nece najvjerojatnije roditi zive i da ne mogu bit vise od 450 g. Oko pola dva u kratkim razmacima jedna za drugom zaplakale su moje tri curice, rodene su zive i prebacene istog trena na pedijatriju prije nego sam ih uspjela vidjeti. Ela je bila 600g i 30 cm,Tia 500 g i 29 cm, a Emi 600 g i 30 cm. Tia je prva dva sata samostalno disala, ali je onda i ona stavljena na respirator. 
Sutra ujutro Ela je umrla prije nego sam ju uspjela vidjeti,Tia nas je napustila 4 dan, a Emi u koju smo vec poceli polagati nade da ce uspjeti je odustala od borbe 8 dan.
Osjecaj tih 8 dana ne mogu nikome opisati i to je nesto sto je definitivno izmjenilo moj i zivot MM.

6 mj. nakon toga smo u novom postupku i 5. dan vracene su mi 2 blastice, beta pozitivna, prvi uzv,jedna GV, a nakon nekog vremena i otkucaji malenog srca.
Danas brojimo 14+2,utra idemo na uzv i jedva cekamo!
Za sada bez ikakvih problema, a iskreno se nadamo da ce tako i ostati!
Puno vise uzivamo u ovoj trudnoci i pricamo i planiramo i mazimo stomak. Zelimo jednostavno iskoristiti svaki tren!!!

Moj savjet svakome ne treba odustajati, u zivotu se nekad ruzne stvari dogadaju,ali ne smijemo im dopustiti da nam uniste zivot!

----------


## AnneMary

prekrasno Osijek!
ti si mi takva snaga!
bez obzira u ishod, stalno si ponavljam ako je ta žena mogla dalje pa valjda ću i ja moći.
mi smo jutros potvrdili jednu lijepu GV i sad srtpljivo s velikom nadom čekamo malo srce da počne kucati.
iskreno vjerujem d aće sve biti u redu ali i dalje sam u grču kao da mi je prvi put.
voljela bih se opustiti i uživati ali ne znam kako!

----------


## osijek

ma bit ce malo srceko vec na iducem uzv. A sto dalje budeislo i ti ces seopustiti!

----------


## Charlie

Meni je trudnoca unatoc svim strahovima (kojih je na pocetku bilo puno, od toga jel se beta pravilno dupla, hoce li kucati srceko, hoce li beba pravilno rasti...a kako je trudnoca odmicala sve manje, dok se recimo poroda uopce nisam bojala) bila jedno prelijepo razdoblje, mislim da bas kao sto iva luca kaze nisam skidala osmijeh s lica. Imala sam srecu da je trudnoca bila skolska i bila sam aktivna do samog kraja, a druzila sam se i informirala i na trudnickim topicima. U biti jedva cekam ponoviti cijelo iskustvo...jos najmanje jednom  :Heart:

----------


## Vali

Iako sam tek na pola trudnoće i strahovi su stalno prisutni (najprije ovi s betom pa onda svi redom, kako Charlie kaže), baš sam jučer zaključila da nikad u životu nisam bila ovako sretna.

----------


## AnneMary

ja nisam htjela ponavljat betu, nisam ni prvi put, a pošto je bila dosta velika mislila sam da ni sad ne treba.
da sam znala da će me zvat opet za 10 dana ne bih ni išla danas, strpila bih se pa sve obavila odjednom.
mada me dolje sve bolilo, pa sam malo strepila da nije van maternice, i to mi je do jutros bio najveći strah.

----------


## ines31

E što se tiče ponavljanja bete, ni ja je nisam ponavljala, ne znam ni sama odakle mi snage i strpljenja, ali na prvi uzv sam otišla točno na mjesec dana od transfera (transfer bio 12.3., a uzv 12.4), i vidjeli smo to malo srčeko kako kuca bilo je taman 7 tt, čak se je i dr.B iznenadio kako to da prije nisam došla, nekako sam bila uvjerena da će biti sve u redu, a iskreno nisam ni imala nekih problema tj. nekih bolova ili krvarenja, ali sam si bar dio živaca uštedila ne išćekujući to malo srčeko, a za dalje kao i svima ostalima iskreno  svaki uzv sa strahom iščekujem, onda kad vidim da je sve ok, par dana sam sva u oblacima i ne brinem, ali čim se počne približavat slijedeći pregled opet panika itd. No evo nas u 26 tt, zasada sve školski uredno, nadam se da će tako ostati do kraja!

----------


## andream

Kod mene sve malo netipično. da sam mogla vječno bih odgodila vađenje bete. neizvjesnost kao da je bilo lakše otrpit nego negativan rezultat. A kad je došla pozitivna beta, sreći nije bilo kraja.
i onda smjene euforije pa luđačkog straha do amniocenteze koju sam radila samo zbog sugeriranja mojeg MPOvca. 
Od tada na dalje sve je bilo školski (dok me nisu zadržali u bolnici 2 tjedna prije poroda zbog preklampsije). 
Dani trudnoće su mi bili zapravo jedni od najljepših trenutaka u životu. Vozila sam sama autom na more u već poodmakloj trudnoći, plivala, šetala, uživala jednom riječju, svakim danom osluškivala život svojeg budućeg djeteta.
U bolnici opet epizode straha ali opet s druge strane znala sam da sam u dobrim rukama doktora (hmmm, i ovdje sam se zbog šefa odjela SD-a nepotrebno uzrujavala ali to je već duga i druga priča koja se zaboravila odmah čim je naše čedo ugledalo svijet).

----------


## AnneMary

Da se vratimo trenutnoj trudnoći, naime zanima me:
jel pijete folnu?

ja sam do sad pila od natural welth po jednu dnevno od 400(neka mjera), a danas sam dodala po jednu folic plus( kombinacija kalcija, vitamina D i folne (133)
jel to u redu, nije previše folne?

to planiram dok ne potrošim a onda vjerovatno ništa više.
nisam ni s Elenom.
Prenatal od NW mi jednostavno nije sjeo, možda probam nešto drugo.

----------


## andream

Ja sam dugo pila Elevit pronatal po preporuci mojeg MPO dr., od Bayera. Mislim da bih opet ponovila isto.
Folnu sam pila malo prije i tijekom postupka.

----------


## ines31

I ja  po preporuci mog primarnog ginekologa kao i andream pijem elevit  pronatal, ok naspram prenatala od NW koji je bar kod mene (a čula sam i iz drugih iskustava trudnica) otvarao apetit!!!!
Folic plus sam pila prije i tijekom postupka!

----------


## vinalina

Pa gdje si našla Folic plus, meni su rekli da ga više nema, ne proizvodi se, navodno, ja sam na recept dobila Folacin, uz Prenatal, to mi je rekla dr. T. 
Do 12 tj sam to pila, poslije nastavila samo s Prenatalom (povremeno, jer raznoliko jedem, pa mislim da mi ne trebaju dodatni vitamini, a i smrde ko sto vragova, sve mi ide na povraćanje).

----------


## ines31

Joj za Folic imala sam ti ja stare zalihe ja sam to prije kupovala uvijek po par bočica za ne daj Bože da nestane :Shock: !!!!

----------


## osijek

Ja pijem Pregnital, to sam i u prosloj T pila i magnezij sa B kompleksom pa sam isto brinula dali nije previse B vitamina, ali valjda nije i uy to pijem zeljezo zbog kvne slike.

----------


## Vali

I ja Pregnital. Cula sam da ne otvara apetit za razliku od Prenatala. E sad...

----------


## Anana1

super je ova tema!
evo ukratko: 9 godina braka, 9 godina borbe sa neplodnošću, 2006. usvojili sina, sada ima 4 godine i 2010. iz 3. pokušaja MPO imamo sekicu, 23. tt.
bila hiperstimulacija od menopura, pa hematom i hospitalizacija, pa niskoležeća posteljica, pa ciste po glavici... sve je to sada iza nas i s nestrpljenjem čekamo našu malu Elenicu!
inaće mirujem jer moram, pijem Pregnital i magnezij, dobila 7 kila i za sada je sve pet!

----------


## osijek

Ja nisam primjetila da mi pregnital nešto povečava apetit, apetit mije dobar skroz otkad su mučnine prestale!
Anana1 prekrasna priča, svaka vam čast, vidi  se tko voli djecu!

----------


## Anana1

*osijek*, samo ti nemoj hvaliti druge... ja zaista još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da postoje osobe kao što si ti i tvoj muž. poznajem puno ljudi i stvarno ne znam tko bi mogao biti toliko hrabar, uporan, lud, uvjeren u uspjeh, takve stvari doživjeti i ipak ići dalje... ne mogu to shvatiti, ma ja bi ti spomenik digla. TI si pravi heroj. Ti.
ispričavam se ako sam off topic ali, draga moja, kada bi svi oni koji kukaju zbog "životnih nepravdi" tipa minusa na računu, zločestog šefa, teškog života ili mame koje cvile jer im dijete ogrebe koljeno ili neke druge gluposti, kada bi oni svi čitali tvoju priču, ljudi bi bili mnogo zahvalniji na blagoslovima koji su oko njih a koje i ne primječuju jer su došli sami od sebe i nisu se za njih morali niti malo potruditi. bili bi zahvalni na životu... svojem i ljudi koje vole.

a mi ovdje znamo što nam znaći svaki otkucaj maloga srčeka na uzv, svaki pokret u trbuhu našeg dugo i predugo čekanog anđela, ne pada nam na pamet žaliti se na mučnine, kile, bolove i ostale trudničke tegobe... jedina nam je misao: samo neka živi..
ležala sam u Vinogradskoj sa hematomom tri puta većim od moje mrve, ma molila sam Majku Božju da preležim svih 9 mjeseci samo da se mrva rodi živa i zdrava... ne bih mogla podnjeti da ju izgubim nakon što je došla, a čekala sam je devet godina... 
ma kako se, za Boga miloga, Ti Osijek i sve druge žene nosite sa takvim ogromnim gubitkom???
sada mi nakon 12 godina neprekidnog staža ističe ugovor 2 mjeseca prije porodiljnog i umjesto 6000 imat ću 1660kn. mm je u depri a ja ga pitam: da te je netko prije godinu dana pitao hoćeš li te novce ili svoju kčerkicu što bi mu rekao??? jako mu je bilo neugodno... dogodilo se. ježi ga. fale nam dva mjeseca i to je tak. ali imamo mrvu...

i eto. oprostite mi na ovom postu, upravo sam se vratila sa Kamenitih vrata, nije baš da sam neka uzorna vjernica ali zaista, od kada nam je Petar došao, uvjerena  sam da nas Netko gore sve čuva... a i pucaju me hormoni..!

oprostite...

----------


## osijek

*anana1* hvala ti na ovim lijepim riječima, ako moje iskustvo može postići da netko postane svjestan toga koje su prave vrijednosti u životu već to znaći da su moje cure ipak promjenile barem nešto na ovom svijetu svojim dolaskom i to mi je drago!
Ja se učim živjeti sa tim mojim gubitko i svjesna sam što je bitno u životu, novci nisu sigurno, i idem dalje, imam volje za život i puno još neostvarenih planova...a moje curice me prate u stopu i čuvaju sigurna sam i čuvaju i ovaj mali život koji raste u meni!

----------


## blondy1

Čitam vaše priče i u većini  prepoznajem neke svoje doživljaje! Ovo je prvi put da pišem na "trudničkom" forumu, jer uvijek iznova otvaram i ispitujem na potpomognutoj :Smile: ....Nakon 2 godine liječenja (prošlo ljeto ovarian drilling-policistični jajnici), slabog reagiranja na bilo koji oblik terapije, konačno smo početkom godine uspjeli doći do punkcije-1js, mužev spermiogram lošiji..No, dočekali transfer i ja sam bila sretna što sam konačno vidjela " i te iza prostorije", no apsolutno uvjerena u negativnu betu, čak doma nisam ni odmarala poslije transfera. Sad ću možda pametovati-ali vjerojatno nisam trebala slušati priče s hodnika, cura sličnih (ma boljih) dijagnoza koje idu već 4-i put u postupke i ništa.. Kad sam poslije posla otišla po nalaz bete-tražila sam štamparsku grešku i nisam vjerovala da je to moj nalaz: šok, nevjerica, smirivanje da mogu dovesti do kuće od suza i... naravno-sumnja da nešto sigurno nije u redu, možda je vanmaterična ili su jednostavno pogriješili u labu. Zovem dr, on kaže trudnoća, vadi novu betu i da, smiješ javiti mužu sretnu vijest! Svima su vam poznati strahovi prije SVAKOG UZVa, ali i beskrajna sreća kada je beba tu i srčeko kuca.Meni je trebalo oko 3 mjeseca da se malo opustim, dozvolim starcima da ikome pisnu o trudnoći, no i dalje sam radila i imala obrambeni stav da ništa to još nije sigurno i treba pričekati da se beba rodi, pa ću onda o nekim planovima. Oduševilo me kad sam bebu mogla osjetiti (sad ulazim u 32 tj, i zna me nekad "zezati" cijeli dan,a i po noći), ali sam sigurna da je tu i vitalna! Odbila sam kombinirane testove, jedino što je mene zanimalo je jeli beba u redu, a ginić se čudio kako me ne zanima spol. Kad pogledam unatrag-svjesna sam da mi je ovo definitivno najispunjenije i najsretnije razdoblje života (imala sam , bar dosad, lijepu i laku trudnoću, koristim godišnji i planiram uskoro na porodiljni...) Nasreću, nisam se morala odreći druženja, ljetovanja i svih aktivnosti koje sam i do sada radila. Uživam (konačno) u razmjenjivanju iskustava s prijateljicama koje su trudne ili već imaju bebaće, možda se zato nisam ni javljala na forume. No ja sam htjela pitati u vezi CR, čitajući vaše priče-saznala sam odgovor!(Baš danas mi je rodila priateljica koja je začela ivf postupkom-carskim rezom, a na zadnjoj kavi smo o tom raspravljale, naši dr nam nisu spominjali to kao uvjet). Hvala i sretno nam svima!!

----------


## jelenkić

Mi smo imali sve samo ne mirnu i lijepu trudnoću. Nakon povratka iz Austrije i stimulacije gonalima i menopurima dobila sam hiperstimulaciju i završila dva tjedna u bolnici gdje su mi rekli da oni ne vide ništa u maternici i da se ta trudnoća možda i neće održati na što sam poludila. Nakon povratka iz bolnice otišla u privatnu polikliniku gdje je blizanačka trudnoća potvrđena da bi u 7.tjednu izgubila jednu bebicu. Njena posteljica se nije htjela rastvoriti i u 13.tjednu maternica je htjela poroditi tu posteljicu i time je oštećivala posteljicu zdravog djeteta. Šanse za nastavak trudnoće su bile jako male, stvorili se hematomi, ali zadržali su me u toj privatnoj poliklinici i bolnici i nekim čudom uspjeli spasiti bebicu. Nakon toga do kraja trudnoće sam bila na utrogestanima i normabelima, ležala cijelo vrijeme i bojala se u jutro probuditi da se opet ne nađem sva u krvi ko u 13.tjednu. Ali izdržala sam i u 38.tjednu rodila prirodnim porodom bez dripa i lijekova predivnog i zdravog dječačića kojemu je jedina manica što neće cicati nego se mama mora izdajati i davati mu mlijeko u bočici što popije u jednom dahu  :Smile: .

----------


## Mimek

evo i ja se nikako ne mogu maknuti s ovog podforuma. Ipak je ovdje najveća podrška i razumijevanje i na tome sam svima beskrajno zahvalna. To mi je bio velik poticaj i meni je to puno značilo.

Ovo nam je druga IVF trudnoća s kojom smo sad nakon serklaže u vodoravnom položaju u 26+4 tj.

Mi smo se prirodnom čudu prestali nadati 98. g. i od tada kreće naša MPO priča i to sa nizom polustimuliranih AIH, a iza svakog je uslijedio pobačaj. Nakon niza od tri krećemo na VV na full stimulirani i bingo.... Prva trudnoća sa malim krvarenjem u prvom tromjesečju zbog hematoma i dok ga plod nije prerastao bili smo u bolnici, a ostatak smo u laganom tempu prošetali... 
Stvarno prekrasno razdoblje i predivan osjećaj.
Rodila prirodno (doduše uz drip jer je pukao vodenjak, ali nije bilo trudova)

nakon još nekoliko bezuspješnih pokušaja odlučujemo si dati posljednju šansu u "zrelim" godinama. Zbog našeg predivnog zakona i situacije u zdravstvu idemo na polustimulirani i eto nas...

netko je donio odluku da smo zaslužili još jedno malo predivno biće i evo ga kuca pod mojim srcem  :Heart: 

ležimo i osluškujemo se, utrogestani nas uspavljuju i drugih muka nema i ne želimo ih.

Elevit sam pila na samom početku, a sada sam na preporuku MPO doktora na Pregnitalu. Pijem i željezo, magnezij (kao prevencija da ne dođe do trudova) i Aspirin (imunološki problemi) 
I ovaj puta bi ako će sve biti u redu rodila prirodno

Ako nekome mogu pomoći sa nekim svojim iskustvom - tu sam

Sretno svima  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AnneMary

prekrasno mimek.
super da si se javila.
vidim da stiže cura.
baš mi je drago.

svakako te zagnjavimo ako bude potrebe.
ja sam jako napuhana, kao da sam već 4 mj. trudna.
nemam pojma od čega, ili utrića ili jednostavno tako reagiram.
sjećam se i u prvoj trudnoći već s 12 tjedana sam imala pozamašan trbuh.

jel moguće da se maternica podiže pa da sve gura gore?
stvarno smješno, izgleda kao da se namjerno pušem trbuh da budem veća, a ja bi da se ne vidi jer nismo rekli još dosta ljudi.
inače kad se dobro najedem trbuščić se zaokruži kao u trudnice. :Laughing: 

sad bar mogu vani hodat bez straha d aće me netko zaskočit s pitanjem jesam li trudna, jer bi mi prije bilo neugodno objašnjavat se da sam se samo lijepo napapala.
inače ujutro kad se dignem trbuh ravan, a navečer kugla.
 nikako mi nije jasno kako to objasnit.

sad je stalno kugla od stimulacije!
istina jajnici su još povećani pa možda i to ima veze.

ajme šta se ja razveza! sorry! :Embarassed:

----------


## Mimek

*AnneMary* samo neka buša raste  :Very Happy: 

od prve trudnoće ligamenti su već opušteniji i sve u drugoj trudnoći izgleda veće u početku, ali meni je npr. sada manji trbuh nego kada sam nosila prvo.. 
i istina je i utrići tu imaju svoj doprinos da je pupa veća

 :Laughing:  i mene se ovaj put u početku nitko nije usudio pitati da li sam trudna ili sam se to malo jače napapala  :Laughing:

----------


## coolerica

uff kako lijepa temica..  :Zaljubljen: 
evo i mene na 18+ i buša se već poprilično vidi pa se nekako moram pomiriti da je moje čudo koje sam do 14 tj. čuvala kao najslađu malu tajnu čak i od svoje mame i tate sad već svima vidljivo. Pitanjce: kad ste prestale s utrićima? ja sam postepeno smanjivala od pregleda na 15+3 (po uputi dr.) i trebala završiti pred 2 dana..ali sam i preksinoć i sinoć strpala po jednog jer me bilo strah bez njih. Znam da je to glupo i da mi oni više ne trebaju ali nekako mi od početka pružaju nekakvu mrvicu sigurnosti i ne mogu si pomoći..  :Embarassed:

----------


## lucija83

Coolerica ja sam prestala nakon tri mjeseca...

----------


## frka

coolerica, ako je sve ok, nista se nemoj bojati i prekini s utricima.. meni je moj mpovac rekao da prekinem s 13+4. ja sam ih jos malo duze koristila, ali ni za to nije bilo potrebe - s 18tt vise stvarno nemaju ucinka, a i bolje je sto manje "prckat dolje" zbog bakterija i dr bestija  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

meni je gin. opće rekao da se postepeno "skidam" s njih čini mi se oko 16 tj. Rekao je da je posteljica već preuzela svoju ulogu i nema potreba uzimati ih. U 19 tj. mi se ponovno pojavilo krvarenje i u bolnici su mi ponovno uveli 3x2, ali sad ih uzimam oralno (to je više nego grozno !). Sad se treći doktor čudio zašto ih uzimam i opet preporuka da se "skinem" (u 27. tjednu sam). 
E, sad vidjet ćemo na sljedećoj kontroli kad opet dođem svom doktoru u ruke. Tako da svaki doktor pjeva svoju pjesmicu i ja bi ti savjetovala da pitaš svog doca šta i kako

----------


## frka

mimek, kod pojave krvarenja i slicno znaju ponovo uvesti utrice i u kasnijoj trudnoci, ali ako je sve ok, u 18tt nema potrebe za njima (a upitno je imaju li ucinka ako se i jave problemi tako kasno u trudnoci). tak da u 19. tt slobodno moze prekinut s njima...

----------


## vesnare

Meni je MPO dr. napisao na povijest bolesti do 12 tt i ginić kod kojeg vodim trudnoću je to samo preuzeo kao OK stvar, a tako sam i u prvoj trudnoći. jednostavno prestala kad sam napunila 12 tt i sve 5!

----------


## AnneMary

ja sam isto uzimala do 12 tj.
samo se ne mogu sjetiti, a nešto mi zvoni u glavi da mi je bio smanjio na 3x1, ili 2x2.
baš sam sad gledala papir od prve trudnoće i vidim da sam tamo uzimala po pola andola, a sad cijeli.
inače i ja mrzim te utriće.
sad sam počela jutarnje uzimat oralno jer mi je nezgodno ujutro stavljat jer više ne mirujem toliko kao u početku.
zato na podne spavam sa malom pa ih stavljam, i navečer.

----------


## coolerica

hvala curke..ma i ja sam si nekako mislila - najbolje poslušati dokicu pa sam prestala s njima. imaš pravo frka, bolje što manje prčkati dolje..

----------


## vesnare

Evo izvješće i sa trećeg UZV - čini se da strah nikako ne prestaje...
Danas 10+2, a UZV mjere pokazale 11 tt, što ustvari odgovara ranijoj punkciji (ovulaciji) i ET, pa nam je termin sad 25.03.2011., a srčeko i dalje kuca i sad mi je lakše, jer sam negdje na netu pročitla da je nakon UZV pregleda sa 10 tjedana, ako je sve u redu, 1-2% šansa da nešto krene krivo. A valjda nisam baš toliki baksuz.
Doc pitao za double-tripple test i amnio, no mi smo to odbili, jer bez obzira na nalaze, nema šanse da bih ja smogla snage ubiti svoju bebicu, nakon sve muke i patnje... To je moje razmišljanje.
Novi UZV za 3 tjedna kada će odraditi detaljniji UZV i mjere.
A još malo i prestajemo sa utrićima, a usrdno se nadam da će i ove odvratne cjelodnevne mučnine proći, a o glavoboljama da i ne govorim...

----------


## AnneMary

super vesnare! 
drago mi je da je sve u redu i da tako bude svima.
kod mene nema mučnina ni povraćanja, za sad.
ponekad neki čudni osjećaj u želucu ali ništa strašno.
i ovaj put kao i u prvoj trudnoći ne mogu puno na nogama, samo kratke šetnje, odmah dolje osjećam nekakvu tupu bol,
pa većinom odmaram.
malo sam aktivna ujutro s malom, i popodne u šetnji, ostatak mirovanje.

----------


## Mimek

*vesnare* za te mučnine kažu da je dobro pojesti nešto suho tipa malo peciva, kruha... ja sam samo imala osjećaj, ali nisam stvarno povraćala i pomagali su mi štapići.

*AnneMary* ja kad dole osjećam bol odem na wc malo pi-pi i to mi prođe. Skužila sam da me boli kad mi beba radi pritisak na mjehur i u stvari ne osjećam potrebu ići, ali kad odem lakše mi je. Možda kod tebe nije to ali evo...

----------


## AnneMary

meni je prerano da me beba pritišće, ali svakako odmor pomaže a na wc-u sam 20 puta dnevno, minimalno.

----------


## zeljana

Pozdrav svim trudnicama, pa da se javim i ja. Prepoznala sam se u mnogim pričama. Srahovi, strahovi, strahovi. Prvo stimulacija, pa kako ću reagovati, pa beta.....i nikad kraja. Uglavnom prvi pokušaj, beta pozitivna! Srećni do neba. Onda kreće hematom, injekcije, mirovanja....sve prošlo. Bebica napreduje, srce kuca, teška je 230 grama, dobili smo lijepe sličice 3 D ultrazvuk,  u 17. sedmici trudnoće. 
Sve bi bilo dobro da ne dolazi opet par sedmica isčekivanja i straha. Doktor mi je preporučio amniocentezu. Double test je na granici i zbog mojih godina on preporučuje obavezno. Iduće sedmice idem...odplačem par partija svaki dan. Ne znam da li se više bojim negativne reakcije nakon postupka ili negativnih rezultata. Uz sve to muž mi je otputovao na službeni put i biću sama u svemu tome. Pitam se kad ću početi da uživam u svojoj trudnoći? :Sad: 
Srećno svim budućim MPO mamama!

----------


## BHany

zeljana, samo hrabro...

loš dt ne mora značiti ništa 
ubrzo će to biti iza tebe...nećeš se vjerojatno uspjeti opustiti skroz do kraja trudnoće, ali će biti lakše  :Love:

----------


## Mimek

zeljana draga potpuno te razumijem, a o mojim godinama da ti ne govorim... ja sam se u prvoj trudnoći borila sa vrlo malo strahova, ali svejedno ne možeš ne brinuti, a sada kada bi trebala biti opuštenija jer znam šta me čeka baš je obrnuto. Sve to što znam postavlja nova pitanja i strahove.

sada sam odbila prenatalnu dijagnostiku što uključuje i amnioentezu. jednostavno sam pokušala ne misliti o tome da s mojom bebicom neće nešto biti u redu. Naravno da mi padne napamet svako toliko pitanje hoće li sve biti u redu, ali takvo pitanje me muči i vezano za porod, dojenje... Mislim da svaka trudnica ima takve neke strahove

Pokušaj si malo pročitati priče drugih mama, mene su one smirile jer većina je imala presretan kraj. Takav će biti i tvoj i moj ! 
A i statistike kažu, kao i BHany u većini slučajeva loš Double ne znači ništa. U većini slučajeva se rodi zdrava i normalna bebica

Samo pogledaj svoj trbuščić, pomazi ga i to će otjerati sve tvoje strahove (bar na trenutak). Uskoro ćeš početi osjećati kako ti se netko javlja iznutra i gurka te i tješi: mamice sve će biti OK  :Yes:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sandric

Evo i mene kao trudnica. Prosto za ne povjerovati! Prvi IVF u Mariboru u junu/2010god. i bingo..... dvije bebe u maminoj buši. Sad sam 14 nedelja+5 dana. Mislila sam da ću biti u nevjerovatnom grču od straha kad budem trudna jer mi je prirodna trudnoća zauvjek isključena zbog odstranjivanja oba jajovoda a i zbog samog straha koji sam imala prolazeći kroz sve ovo. Ali naprotiv nisam paničar, ustvari nemam ni kad jer već 4-ti mjesec ne izlazim iz pidžame i kreveta i umirem od povraćanja i mučnina. Joj opšta katastrofa. Čitala sam kod mnogih da su prisutne mučnine ali ja sam van svake serije, dovoljno je reći da sam od 19.07.-19.08. bila u bolnici na infuzijama i ampulama bedoksina kako bi preživjela povraćanje i dehidraciju. Posledica svega su bili proteini i aceton u urinu i ja na pola mrtva. Sad se mučnine povlače od 13-te nedelje su manjeg inteziteta ali povraćanju nema kraja, muka mi je trčati više po kupatilu. Juče sam povratila 4 puta.
Na poslednjem uzv bebice su bile po 8cm, sve je ok i sl. sedmice se spremam za tripl test. 
Samo da me mučnine prođu pa da budem sretna u potpunosti.

----------


## zeljana

BHany i Mimek hvala vam puno na podrsci...sutra idem kod doktora da dogovorim koji dan radimo....pitacu ga da li moze da mi da nesto da se malo smirim....slabo i spavam, samo mislim na to....Prva trudnoca, prvo djete......
Srecno svim trudnicama.....
Sandric vidim da si se bas napatila. Ja nikakvih mucnina nisam imala....Bitno je da je iza tebe.....srecno :Klap:

----------


## coolerica

evo malo i mene na raport..napokon se smirile mučnine (sa 20+ bilo im i vrijeme) i baš kad sam pomislila da ću malo uživati napala me teška upala bubrega (možda od kamenčića, ne znaju jer nesmijem na rendgen), strašni bolovi, temperatura.. ugradili su mi stent i kateter da olakša dreniranje tog bubrega, antibiotici već evo 10 dana i strogo mirovanje.. tako se nadam da je sa bebicom sve ok.. eto cure, čuvajte se, odmarajte i ako nešto zaboli trk doktoru a ne kao ja: trpila 3 dana dok nije upala uzela maha..

----------


## vesnare

Ajme Sandrić i Coolerice, vi ste se baš napatile.
A ja se žalim zbog cjelodnevnih mučnina i glavobolja...
Napunili smo 12 tjedana po datumu punkcije, ali mučnine i glavobolje još nisu prestale. Utriće sam najprije smanjile i onda prestala i za sada sve OK. Slijedeća kontrola je za desetak dana. Doc mi je rekao da ćemo tada uraditi detaljniji UZV. Možda nuhalni nabor? Toga nije bilo kad sam prvi put bila trudna. Mislim nitko mi to nije spominjao. Double i tripple test sam odbila, jer i tako neću ni amniocentezu.
Cure moje držite se - napokon dočekamo naše najveće blago i onda ne možemo uživati u toj činjenici do poroda. No neka samo naše bebice rastu i rodu se zdrave, a sve ovo drugo se brzo zaboravi...

----------


## ina33

Zeljana, sretno, i amnio će vjerojatno proći skroz OK, držim palčeve ~~~~! Ja sam se bojala amnio, ispala je lagani i bezbolan zahvat, rezultati su bili u redu, a isto mi je double bio lažno pozitivan (1:80), ako se dobro sjećam.

Svim trudnicama veliko srce!

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj napokon i ja docekala svoju trudnocu,toliko smo ju zeljeli mm i ja i evo desilo se prirodno,al problem je tak da mi je toliko slabo i uzasan osjecaj i rekla sam muzu da mi nije lijepo ovako kad mi stalno slabo.Ne znam mozda sam bezobrazna prema svemu tomu ali ovo me izludjuje.Ajde da to bude samo ujutro,ne to je cijeli dan,jucer me u pol 1 u noci takva muka zgrabila. Ne mogu spavat po danu ne mogu spavat po noci. Mozda dojde bolje razdoblje sad sam 7 tj trudnoce

----------


## AnneMary

lastavice proći će to, samo misli na malo čudo koje stiže!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coolerica

drži se lastavice proći će to..probaj se što više odmarati i jedi ono što ti paše (ja sam malo krušastih stvari mogla - jedan slanac pa ga rastegnem na 3-4 sata, griz po griz..)
a ja bila na uzv- stiže nam  :Heart:  curica  :Heart:  ,sve izgleda ok..  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AnneMary

super coolerice!
čestitam na curici!

----------


## cranky

*Lastavice*, ako te to tješi, i meni je isto konstantno muka 24/7 (9 tjedana), samo neke dane jače neke slabije  :Sad:  i ja sam se isto već počela pitat kad se u trudnoći ono počne uživat i isto me more "nezahvalne" misli. Danas sam imala i svoj prvi rigoleto  :Shock:  a to mi je užasno bilo skroz. Zato ni ne pišem ovdje jer se nekako još ne mogu ufurat i već sam ljuta na sebe  :Sad:

----------


## lastavica1979

Ajme majko ak sam sad vecer prezivjela valjda cu ostat ziva.Cijeli dan koma slabo,sad navecer povracanje kiselina mi se dize ma prestrasno,al izdrzat cu nekako svaka cas mm na strpljenju i paznji stvarno je divan.Rekla mi sestra da probam stapice jesti tako da sam danas cijeli dan na stapicima. Sad mi je malo lakse da nisam jedina sve prolazimo te muke

----------


## zeljana

coolerica cestitam na curici !!!!
Ina33, hvala na podrsci.....sutra ujutru idem, kod mene 1:160 dt,nuhalni bio ok., ali zbog godina doktor mi preporucuje.

----------


## andiko

cure, ja ne kužim zakaj i dalje sve idete na te triple i double, kad je kombinirani probir puno bolja varijanta i sigurniji rezultati  :Confused: 

Kod mene do sada nikakvih problema....stvarno imam sreće, ali se ne znam čuvat što mm kaže. Jučer se šećem s malim i zaletio mi se na cestu s biciklom. Potrčala sam za njim i skoro krepala - sad me otkidaju prepone. Nisam od bolova mogla spavat cijelu noć (inače sam 32+2 danas). I prvog sam nisko nosila, pa "mislim" da i ovog... "Mislim" jer nisam bila na pregledu 3 mjeseca. Već me lagano panika hvata...Idem u petak

----------


## Mimek

*zeljana* što su ti više godine to ti je dt lošiji. Da ti je unijela 22 bio bi ti u redu. Ja se na taj test uopće ne bi obazirala. Više bi mi značio to što je vidio da je nuhalni u redu. Kombinirani se istomože samo do 12-13 tjedna obaviti odnosno čini mi se da mi je doc rekao dok beba nije preko 8,3 mm, ali mislim da ni tome ne bi vjerovala, a i uvijek se pitam šta onda s tim saznanjem. Kao što je vesnare rekla ja ne bi mogla pobaciti. Šta je tu je. Moje dijete raste samnom.
*lastavice* i meni su štapići pomagali.
*andiko* još tih 50 dana se suzdrži od trčanja jer onda ti tek slijedi maraton. Bit će ti veselo sa dvogodišnjakom i bebom  :Yes: 
*coolerice* i ja nosim curicu i ovaj put mi je trba puno manja. Slijedeći tjedan idem na kontrolu i baš me zanima da li je beba dovoljno napredovala.
svima  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cranky

> Kombinirani se istomože samo do 12-13 tjedna obaviti odnosno čini mi se da mi je doc rekao dok beba nije preko *8,3 mm*


Misliš cm?

----------


## Mimek

da  :Embarassed: . I ovo pripisujem trudnoći

----------


## zeljana

Sve proslo ok. Sad lezim i cekam nalaze. Ubjedjena sam da ce biti sve ok. Srecno svim trudnicama.....

----------


## sandric

> Ajme majko ak sam sad vecer prezivjela valjda cu ostat ziva.Cijeli dan koma slabo,sad navecer povracanje kiselina mi se dize ma prestrasno,al izdrzat cu nekako svaka cas mm na strpljenju i paznji stvarno je divan.Rekla mi sestra da probam stapice jesti tako da sam danas cijeli dan na stapicima. Sad mi je malo lakse da nisam jedina sve prolazimo te muke


Sve ti draga vjerujem, ja sam se budila ujutro i mislila da neću preživjeti više ni jedan jedini minut. Bila sam opšta katastrofa, nisam imala snage da podignem čašu, mučnina se penjala do grla pa sam se htjela daviti od toga a s obzirom da nisam mogla jesti onda je povraćanje bilo pravo mučenje od naprezanja. A nagoni nalete da jedva stignem do kupatila. Uh kad je to prošlo sve će i drugo biti lakše. Iz mog iskustva mogu ti reći da je prvi ljek strogo mirovanje, ja sam u bolnici ležala mjesec dana i ustajala samo do kupatila, čak sam znala nešto i grickati u poluležećem položaju. Mirovanje ti pomogne da se mučnina smiri a iskreno rečeno ja nisam mogla hodati i da sam htjela. Od kuvane hrane nisam mogla ništa ni pogledati a probati ni u ludilu. Održavalo me u životu naravno pored infuzije i smoki koji mi je davao osjećaj sitosti a imala sam osjećaj da mi pokupi svu kiselinu i mučninu u želudcu. Ponekad malo slanih krekera, obavezno kikiriki i on mi je godio i banane. I naravno sve jesti pomalo, na što sitnije zalogaje i žvakati što više da bukvalno ne nadražim grlo jer bih odmah završavalo sve u kupatilu. I naravno po jedna čaša coca-cole dnevno na malu kašičicu jer koliko god ona bila jako štetna mene je čupala iz mrtvih. I moj dr. je rekao da u velikoj mučnini sa slanim krekerima popijem i malo coca-cole i bilo je projena na bolje. Sad sam u 15-toj nedelji i povraćam redovno ujutro i naveče ali nema onog paklenog osjećaja mučnine kad se rastajem sa životom. Jedem i pijem na svaka 3h, pomalo i laganu hranu, pa kad povratim opet na novo i tako u krug. Živim na 4-tom spratu bez lifta i svaki put kad se vraćam u stan obavezno povratim od penjanja, s vrata trčim pravo u kupatilo, jer želudac još ne može da prihvati naprezanje i zamor. Ali u svakom slučaju od 13-te nedelje mučnina se smanjuje. Ja pijem i bedoksin tablete ( vitamin B6 ) i mnogo mi znače.

----------


## lastavica1979

ooooooooo jadna,ja ne povracam za sad,al i dalje mi je koma cijeli dan i noc.Ja od muka nemogu spavat zaspim 2 sata probudi me mucnina malo onda s rukom lagano gladim trbuh pa je bolje.Jedino kaj mi pomaze je ta prokleta hrana,kad si pojedem bolje je nemam toliku jaku mucninu.al cu natuc kile,a nisam mrsavica.

----------


## AnneMary

Ja ovaj put nemama ni mučnine na mirise, ništa ali isto tako ne mogu biti gladna, odmah bi nekoga ubila.

----------


## lastavica1979

Danas sam bila na 2 uzv i dobili smo slicicu,veliki smo 10 cm sve su mi muke prosle kad mi je to rekao

----------


## Ginger

eh, da mi je bila ova tema na početku trudnoće...
i u prošloj trudnoći....
naše strahove je teško razumjeti....

trudnoća, obje, su najljepša razdoblje u mom životu 
unatoč mučninama i silnim strepnjama...
sad sam u 33.tjednu i još uvijek me ponekad ulovi grč. od straha
svako probadanje, zatezanje, ma bilo što... pitam se je li sve ok...
al onda me micika lupne i opet sam sretna i vesela
i jedva čekam da vidim svoje curice zajedno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AnneMary

joj ginger još malo!
kako to brzo prođe.
nadam seda će i meni brzo proći.
danas smo punih 10 tj. i i šla sam po utrogestane i malo povirili bebicu jer nisam već 4 tjedna, jednostavno nisam više mogla čekat .
01.10. imamo onaj pregled sa 12 tj. pa zato danas nismo ništa gledali samo da vidim malo srce.
bebica se već jako lijepo vidi i baš mi je bilo lijepo vidjeti malo tjelo, srce kako titra.
iskreno sad lakše dišem!

----------


## vesnare

*AnneMary* vjerujem da ti je sad laške. Ja sam mislila da ću drugi put biti opuštenija, ali jok...
Wow *Ginger*! Kao da si jučer objavila da si trudna... Neka ti porod prođe za 5! Ideš na potpunu anesteziju ili spinalnu?

Danas bila na kontroli 13+5. Jedva dočekala da vidim da srčeko još kuca i da su mjere OK. 
Nismo vidjeli spol, jer je bebica prekrižila noge, no idemo za mj. dana pa ćemo vidjeti. Naravno da je najvažnije da je sve 5 i to nam je na prvom mjestu.
Od danas sam i na bolovanju (do sad na GO) i tek mi je sad nekako službeno.

----------


## Ginger

da, čini se kao da vrijeme leti
al to samo zadnjih tjedana, oni prvi su trajali vječnost...

i meni je isto lakše nakon uzv-a 
jednostavno me smiri kad vidm bebicu, a pogotovo u prvim tjednima

vesnare, nadam se da neće biti niti jedna anestezija
nadam se vbac-u
al kako bude, bitno da bebica i ja budemo dobro
a ako bude baš moralo ići s carskim, opet bih spinalnu...
no, nadamo se da neće trebati....

 :Kiss:  najdražim trudnicama ovog foruma

----------


## zeljana

pozdrav svim MPO trudnicama...
Samo da javim da je moj nalaz amino ok. Sve uredno :Very Happy: 
Djecak :Klap:

----------


## AnneMary

super željana!
baš mi je drago da si sad mirna.
čestitam na dečkiću i uživaj do kraja.

i mi smo u petak bili na uzv s 12 tj.
sve  izgleda u redu, nuhalnog nije ni bilo, imam mali hematom i par cisti ali sve bi se trebalo samo rješit.
sad čekamo sljedeći pregled.
osjećam se dobro!

----------


## cranky

*zeljana*  :Very Happy:  odlično

Joj to i mene ubrzo čeka, danas 12 tjedana, u četvrtak idem na pregled i onda ću se dogovorit za amnio.

*AnneMary* imam i ja 2 ciste i isto mi dr kaže da će to samo otić. Super da je ostalo u redu i da se osjećaš dobro  :Wink:

----------


## beba.2

evo da se i ja malo javim. nije me dugo bilo. mi sutra punimo 16 tj trudnoće i presretni smo. sutra imam i uzv pa se nadam da će sve biti u redu i da će nam reći da li su curice ili dečki ili miješano. iako još nakon svega ne mogu vjerovati da u mojoj buši lupaju polako dvije srećice. ja isto nisam išla na nikakve testove daljnje, nuhalni kod obadvije bebe je bio 1,1 mm, i drugo me ne zanima. ali da je bio i veći ne bih išla. to su moje dvije srećice. :Smile:

----------


## blondy1

Evo jednog happy enda: prošli mjesec rodila sam zdravog i prekrasnog dečka!! Porod prirodan i brz, oporavak ekspresan...Već naveliko uživamo u sinu! Svima držim fige da što prije zagrlite svoje mrvice! Pozdravi!!

----------


## Mimek

čestitke blondy1. samo uživajte i mi ćemo skoro

----------


## zeljana

Blondy1 CESTITAM :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## angel 1

Iskrene čestitke *blondy* , baš me tješi kad čujem da je nekom porod prošao brzo i bezbolno!  :Grin:

----------


## vesnare

Blondy čestitam od srca :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

25.10.2010 stigla naša mala mrvica, naša princeza Jelena i život je dobio novi, ljepši smisao, svaki dan bar jednom zaplačem od sreće gledajući svoju mrvicu i zahvaljujem dragom Bogu što nam je dao, što je unatoč svemu ostala s nama, što sada uveseljava svaki trenutak našeg života.

----------


## angel 1

*Rozalija*  :Heart:  predivno... 

I meni se svako malo plače, šta li će tek biti kad rodim našu čudesnu curicu...

----------


## vesnare

Samo da se javim da smo u petak sa 22 tjedna bili na redovnoj kontroli i saznali da nosim curicu :Very Happy: 
Još uvijek su strepnje tu, ali guramo lagano...

----------


## AnneMary

> Samo da se javim da smo u petak sa 22 tjedna bili na redovnoj kontroli i saznali da nosim curicu
> Još uvijek su strepnje tu, ali guramo lagano...


čestitam na curki vesnare!

----------


## enya22

Cestitke novim mamama (i tatama)!  :Very Happy: 
*vesnare* predivno...  :Zaljubljen:  Neka sve bude tako super do kraja!

----------


## angel 1

Čestitke *Vesnare* !!! Nekako mi se čini da je više curica  :Zaljubljen:   u zadnje vrijeme..

----------


## cranky

> Samo da se javim da smo u petak sa 22 tjedna bili na redovnoj kontroli i saznali da nosim curicu
> Još uvijek su strepnje tu, ali guramo lagano...


Ajme divno. *Čestitam*  :Very Happy: 
I mi se oboje nadamo cujici  :Zaljubljen:  - još cca 10 dana (nadam se) pa će nam bit gotov nalaz od amnio i onda ćemo i mi znat  :Very Happy:

----------


## ines31

Vesnare, čestitke na curki  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: !

Evo mi sitno brojimo, još tjedan dana do termina, a ja nestrpljiva da što prije vidim svog Markića  :Heart: !

Pusa svima

----------


## kiara79

Vesnare čestitke na curici...
ines bravo za dečkića sa SD -inače naš dr.radi samo cure..

----------


## vesnare

Hvala svima na čestitkama :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coolerica

:Zaljubljen:  curica..super vesnare.. i meni se čini da je više curica..

----------


## ines31

Kiara79, hvala, da i ja sam primjetila same curke sa SD, eto naš se Markić izborio, kod nas je uvijek sve malo naopako :Smile: , čak je i majstor na zadak okrenut za porod , tvrdoglav na mamu!!!! :Zaljubljen: 

Sretno svima, velike puse od mene i mog malog tvrdoglavka! :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

vesnare  cestitam  na curici    :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ana 03

moj naklon vama dame(i gospodo) ovako sve sam vas detaljno iscitala i svim bebacima koji su na putu ili vec na ovom svijetu zelim puno zdravlja,osmijeha,ljubavi uz njihove roditelje...meni je beta bila 16 dan-383 (transfer mi je bio 9.11) prvi ICSI u Petrovoj pa se nadam da cemo se malo druzit duze ovdje  :Very Happy: . cekamo svoj prvi uvz koji ce bit 24dnt. pa me zanima jel to ok ili su mogli me malo ranije narucit? ja povremeno imam bol na desnoj strani-vjerovatno jajnik koji me zna iznenadit s Velikom boli kao grc kakav.al prestane. pa me to malo zabrinjava. nekako me strah vanmaternicne al cula sam da bi me to rasturalo od bolova tako da se tjesim da to ne dolazi u obzir?

----------


## Sela

*Ana03* bolje ti je da te naruce malo kasnije jer ce se vec cuti srceko i neces morati dolaziti prolaziti traumu
iscekivanja da li ce srce prokucati ili nece ako se na prvom UZV ne cuje.Vele da treba pricekati barem 10-14 dana od dana 
kad je m trebala doci (a nije jel te,heehee)..
Grcici,pikanja,lagani bolovi,osjecaj da ti nesto smeta u rodnici,boluckanje u trtici itd su normalna pojava,a spektar toga
se siri kako trudnoca odmice.
Sad ce te naravno zanimati podforum o trudnoci,tamo ces svasta naci o svojim simptomima trudnoce.Be cool  :Cool: 
Slusaj iskusnu trudnicu ( :Laughing:  :Laughing: ) 8.tjedan :Laughing:

----------


## ana 03

tnx ju Big Sele! onda sve laganini i kuliramo nee?

----------


## cranky

Evo da se i tu pohvalim i podijelim svoju sreću  :Very Happy:  Stigao nam je uredan nalaz amniocinteze i čekamo curicu, srećicu našu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

Čestitam Cranky,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i  :Klap:  za curetka

----------


## vesnare

Cranky bravo za curicu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana 03

danas prvi uvz obavljen 5 plus 4.GV nam je 0.75x0.61  beba-1kom  :Very Happy:  (ja se ponadala dvoje) nema veze, a sto nam je žv o.28x0.26? e sad jajnik me boli cijelo vrijeme jer je 8.77x5.99 dok je lijevi 4.05x3.71-ima li kakve preporuke da me manje boli i da se smiri osim mirovanja  :Very Happy:

----------


## coolerica

bravo ana03 za bebicu !! žv ti je žumanjčana vrećica koja hrani  plod i na drugom uzv ćeš na jednom njenom kraju vidjeti zadebljanje koje pulsira tj.bebicu!
jajnici su ti povećani od postupka, lijepo odmaraj, pij puno tekućine i uživaj u trudnoći
čestitam

bravo cranky na curici..vidjet ćeš još malo kako je lijepo kupovati za curicu (ja se jučer napokon trgla i kupila par  stvarčica, vrijeme je za početi - 32.tjedan)

----------


## mare41

coolerica, jel sad vrijeme za promijeniti potpis? :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zeljana

Ana 03 cestitam :Very Happy: 
Vesnare i Cranky pusa curama od jednog decka...29 tjedan :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coolerica

> coolerica, jel sad vrijeme za promijeniti potpis?


haha..još malo..kad u školu krene  :Laughing:

----------


## mala2

> 25.10.2010 stigla naša mala mrvica, naša princeza Jelena i život je dobio novi, ljepši smisao, svaki dan bar jednom zaplačem od sreće gledajući svoju mrvicu i zahvaljujem dragom Bogu što nam je dao, što je unatoč svemu ostala s nama, što sada uveseljava svaki trenutak našeg života.


rozalija, čestitamo ti ja i M te moje dvije curice.

eto da i ja nešto napišem o svojoj školskoj T. krenuli smo na prvi icsi 04/2008.g beta 0, drugi icsi 10/2008 nismo ni došli do bete, te treći 04/2009 5 oplođenih JS tri vraćene i....beta 1529....blizanci...dvije prekrasne curice koje su rođene u 36.tj.+4 carskim rezom(2260g i 50cm;2660g i 49cm). moja T je protekla mirno, ali pred kraj T imala sam povišeni tlak pa sam odmah išla na carski rez. moja T je bila uredna ali ja sam se stalno bojala i strepila hoće li sve dobro završiti. pazila sam što jedem, pijem...govorili su mi da sam pretjerala... ali nisu oni prošli ovo što sam ja prolazila...
danas imam dvije prekrasne princeze i stalno se pitam da li sam ja stvarno mama...i dok vam pišem plačem od sreće...

----------


## cranky

> bravo cranky na curici..vidjet ćeš još malo kako je lijepo kupovati za curicu (ja se jučer napokon trgla i kupila par stvarčica, vrijeme je za početi - 32.tjedan)


 :Laughing:  da počet, ja već većinu toga pokupovala (u neutralnim bojama)  :Laughing: sad mogu samo poduplat za curetka  :Laughing:

----------


## cranky

ana03  :Very Happy:  ČESTITAM!!!!  :Very Happy: 

mala2 predivno  :Grin:

----------


## m arta

> Evo da se i tu pohvalim i podijelim svoju sreću  Stigao nam je uredan nalaz amniocinteze i čekamo curicu, srećicu našu


Čestitam Cranky!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

drago mi je za nalaz, a i za curicu, pogotovo!  :Klap:

----------


## maca2

Evo mene na ovoj temi (još ne mogu vjerovati da mi je tu mjesto)! :Very Happy: 
Danas uzv sa 8+1, bebica velika 1,6cm, srce treperi ko' ludo i kaže dr. da je sve super...hematomi su se bitno smanjili ali kaže i dalje mirovati do sljedeće kontrole (30.12).

Imam dnevno nekoliko napadaja panike da će nešto poći po zlu, po noći se budim jer sanjam razne gluposti...ne znam kako se riješiti ove anksioznosti, je li i vama tako? Dr. mi je čak prepisala normabele kad sam joj to ispričala, nisma ih još pila jer se pokušavam urazumjeti i ne želim se bezveze trovati tabletama ako nije nužno. :Sad: 

Za sada mi je samo radila uzv (3 do sada, 5+1,6+1,8+1), nije me pregledavala vaginalno niti radila briseve - kaže da je u ovako ranoj i rizičnoj trudnoći najbolje što manje prčkati dolje.

Vadila sam krv i radila urinokulturu - to je sve o.k.
Nemam apsolutno apetita, nije mi muka ali ništa me ne privlači za jesti - prisiljavam se jesti jer moram ali uopće ne osjećam glad.

Čestitam svim curama na rođenim bebicama i Cranky na urednom nalazu amnio! :Klap:

----------


## mala2

maca2, samo ti miruj i pazi na prehranu(to sve možeš potražiti na internetu;nisam pila kavu, alkohol, jela sam ribu ali ne bilo koju, pila puno vode...uglavnom pazi na prehranu i jedi umjereno).
i ja sam bila nervozna, ali to svremenom nestaje... pa se opet javlja jer se bojiiš poroda...pa narvoza opet nestaje jer dolazi uzbuđenje i želja da što prije vidiš svoju bebu. 
da bih smanjila nervozu gledala sam filmove, serije...sve što me smiruje...također nisam htjela ulaziti sa svojim prijateljicama u dubinske teme o T.
draga moja samo ti uživaj i gladi svoju bušicu...a nervoze će biti malo jer smo ipak u drugom stanju...

----------


## svrco

Čitam vas već godinama ali sam se tek nedavno i registirala pa evo prilike da napišem i ja svoju priču. Nakon 5 godina veze i jedne godine braka MM i ja krenuli smo u ostvarenje zajdničkog sna o dobivanju naše bebe ali nije baš išlo kako smo mi to zamišljali. Nismo dugo čekali pa se već nakon 12 mjeseci krenuli s prvim pretraga, speriogram i odmah pogodili u čemu je problem, teška OATS. Kako smo u tom periodu živjeli u RI krenuli smo u KBC RI gdje nas je DR-ica forsirala na AIH (2x) iako nije bilo šanse da na taj način zatrudnim. S tim su se složili i ostali doktori ali njena je bila zadnja. Nakon toga 2xICSI s klomifenom, embriji nikad nisu bili baš dobri, uvijek su kaskali za odgovarajućim stadijem. I naravno, nikad dočekali betu.  :Smile: ) Zbog ogromnog gubitka vremena jer je sve to išlo jaaaaako sporo, surfajući po internetu nađem Polikliniku Cito, javim se dole i već u idućem ciklusu krećemo u akciju. Prvi puta od kad smo u MPO vodama uzmem godišnji, uselim se kod prijateljice, odmaknem od sebe sve i svih koji mi ne odgovaraju i posvetim se samo misijii ŽELIM POSTATI MAMA. Za ekipu koja me vodila u poliklinici samo riječi hvale, toliko topline, vedrine, prekrasan odnos, pozitiva.... Naravno da nas je tu već ulovio novi zakon ali se nedamo. Krenuli s Femarom i Menopurom. Dobili 4 jajne stanice, 1 nezrela, 3 oplođene, 1 se nije dalje razvijala, 2 osmostanična embrija vraćena 3.dan. 3 dana sam mirovala kao nikad do tad, 4.dan prva šetnja po Splitu, i onda lagano povratak kući i 7.dan na posao. Još nam je ostalo 7 dana čekanja do bete. A te nervoze..... ajme!  :Smile:  Ah, da, toaletni papir je morao biti čisto bijeli da mi slučajno ne promakne kakva promjena boje sluzi... 14.dan-srce mi hoće iskočiti van koliko lupa! Betu vadim privatno jer će mi nalaz biti gotov u roku od 3 sata. Izvadim krv, odem raditi (mkožete misliti kako sam radila!) i u 10:30 poziv-vaša beta je 476.3!!!!! Zovem muža, smijemo se i plačemo u isto vrijeme. Ali to je tek prva i opet se ne dam baš previše veseliti. Nakon 4 dana (ulovio nas je vikend) vadimo 2.betu = 3119.2!!!! E to je to! Prvi UZV gestacijska vrećica ali nema još otkucaja, meni muka, odmah neka tuga... Ali, nakon tjedna dana srčeko kuca, bebica je tu, naš mali fažolić! Tek tada olakšanje i tek tad si dopuštam da me obuzme taj nikad do tad iskušani osjećaj POSTATI ĆU MAMA! Cijela trudnoća nam je bila izvrsna, bila sam aktivna do zadnjeg dana, trudnoća za poželjeti. U 6.mjesecu kad su navalile najveće vrućine par dana iza termina stigla nam je djevojčica koja sad ima 5 mjeseci, eno je još spava i svaki trenutak života mi uljepšava svojim postojanjem!  :Smile: )

----------


## Pinky

svrco  :Heart: 

cure, da vas pitam - zadnja menstruacija mi je bila 29.10., transfer 5dnevnog embrija 14.11. beta je bila 12dpt 859. nisam je ponavljala, predaleko mi je lab pa je dr rekao da je bolje da se ne truckam.
zbog toga što moram ići predignuti fragmin, moram ići na pregled malo ranije nego što sam mislila. 
sad me zbunjuju neke stvari - po zdravoseljačkom načinu računanja od datuma zadnje menstruacije u ovaj petak, 10.12. ulazim u šesti tjedan. prema kalendaru sa potpomognute info i datumu transfera petodnevnog embrija taj isti dan će mi biti 6 plus 4.
pitanje je slijedeće: postoji li šansa da se taj dan vidi srce?
naime, moram ići do st-a zbog tih inekcija, dakle trebam napraviti i uzv jer ću se truckati 2 sata do st-a....
joj.

----------


## Ginger

pinky, postoji šasa da se vidi srčeko, al nemoj se prepasti ako se ne vidi
situacija se tu mijenja iz sata u sat
ja sam u drugoj trudoći bila na na uzv jako često, na početku svaki drugi dan (jako krvarila) i jedan dan se srčeko nije vidlo, a drugi već jest

inače, većina ginića (onih običnih) vodi T po ZM iako se kod nas zna točan datum

 :Kiss:

----------


## svrco

svi racunaju po datumu ZM jer su parametri koji se prate tijekom trudnoce postavljeni na taj nacin pa i mi spadamo u takav nacin racunanja bez obzira sto znamo tocan sdat a kamoli dan!  :Smile:  
pinky, sa 6+4 bi se trebalo viditi srce ali bez panike ako se ne vidi. kao sto je Ginger napisala sve se jako brzo promijeni. bitan je i doktor koji gleda da ne odustane od trazenja ako se ne vidi na prvu. nama je trazio dugo dugo i kad je vec htio odustati i naruciti nas opet za tjedan dana (naravno da su mi tad lađe vec bile potonule), ulovio je malo treperavo srceko! bilo nam je 6+3
sretno!

----------


## Sela

*Pinky* kod nas se vidjelo na 6+1,kod nekih se vidi tek iza 7+0.Kod mene je bila visoka beta poput tvoje 12.dan,
sto moze znaciti raniju implantaciju (po mom laickom misljenju)a samim tim i raniji pocetak suzivota tebe i bebice.
Mogla bi cuti srceko!Velike su sanse.Ali ako se to i ne dogodi,ne panicariti kao sto kaze *Ginger* vec hrabro docekati
drugi UZV.
Mozda malo smijesno zvuci ali ja sam si umislila (tako kazu dr) da cujem bebino srceko kad stavim ruku na trbuh i to 
mi je velika utjeha izmedju UZVova.Osjecam neko brzo bilo i ma kako mi cijenjeni dr tvrdili da je to moje bilo,ja ne mogu
vjerovati jer moje je jace i sporije.Probaj tu taktiku i ti,ako kojim slucajem ne bude srceka da smirenije docekas drugi UZV.
Taj strah za srceko je najveci koji me pratio i nakon sto se ono culo i momentalno bi nestao kao vjetrom odnesen kad
bih osjetila to neko lupanje u trbuhu(makar mozda moje) ali djelovalo je trenutacno!!!!Pusa

----------


## coolerica

pinky  :Heart:  kako te je lijepo vidjeti ovdje..
nama srčeko na 6+2 (po zm a i punkcija je bila taman na sred ciklusa), ali kako su ti već druge cure napisale, ako i ne bude nije greda.

----------


## Pinky

hvala cure moje drage.
ipak će mi uzv biti na svetu lucu. to će biti 6 plus 4 po menstrualnom ili 7 plus 0 po transferskom brojanju trudnoće.
nadam se da će mi luca pokloniti naj poklon

 :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

*svrco*  :Zaljubljen: 

*Pinky*, bit će to mala Luca ili mali Luka  :Yes: 
Znam da ti je teško i da se bojiš, ali vjeruj mi (na žalost) tako je pred svaki UZV jer se mame boje za svoju bebicu. Nakon dobrog UZV-a, sreći nema kraja i to te održava do idućeg pregleda.
Moj trudnički staž na žalost u obe T nije bio dug, ali u mojoj prvoj MPO T srčeko se nije vidjelo na 5+4 (ß 14dpt, 119=>FET) i idući dan sam prokrvarila (otpustio se drugi plod i nastao je hematom) pa sam otišla na UZV. I tako, samo dan kasnije na 5+5 vidjeli smo jedno malo, predivno  :Heart: 
Cure su ti sve rekle...nekom prokuca u 5 nekom tek krajem 6 tj.
Bit će sve OK... :Kiss:

----------


## cranky

Pinky  :Heart:  ja uopće ne sumnjam da ćete obradovat pogled na malu/e kuckavu/e mrvu/e  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana 03

Pinky don t worry.evo ja s naseg 2 UVZ 6+3 srceko se naziralo.imam jos uvijek desni jajnik veci od ljevoga al mirovanje.i normalno je da se pitaš jel beba moja tu i hoće li zatitrat taj zvukic al bude sve to u redu i nepotrebno je bit zabrinut kad zapravo mozemo u uzivati u tom svemu.ja od danas sam totalno trudnica i uzivam u ovoj grlobolji i upali desnih i tak mi je svejedno za to kad ja dragam svoga bebaca sve zaboravim  :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

*Pinky* - meni se u prvoj t. sa 6+4 vidjelo srce, a bilo je toliko i po ZM i po transferu, a doc mi je tada rekao da dobro oko i dobar UZV vide srcesa punih 6 tjedana.
Ovaj put sam išla ranije sa 5+3, jer je dr. P. išao na GO pa sam mu trebala javiti, iako ga nisam uspjela dobiti, a morala čekati 10 dana do novog UZV i tada se tek vidjelo.

----------


## Pinky

hvala cure!
još jedno pitanje. naime - idem danas promijeniti plombu na zubu. pukla, klima se, ispasti će... a nekoliko ljudi me pila da trudnice ne smiju popravljati zube. dajte me umirite molim vas i recite mogu li normalno zub popraviti?

----------


## AnneMary

> hvala cure!
> još jedno pitanje. naime - idem danas promijeniti plombu na zubu. pukla, klima se, ispasti će... a nekoliko ljudi me pila da trudnice ne smiju popravljati zube. dajte me umirite molim vas i recite mogu li normalno zub popraviti?


naravno da možeš samo obavezno reci da si trudna, jer ako ti bude davao anesteziju tj. ako bude potrebna dat će ti samo malo da ti ublaži bol a da ne našteti bebici.
tako sam ja u prvoj trudnoći i sve je bilo super.

----------


## Pinky

hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

> sad me zbunjuju neke stvari - po zdravoseljačkom načinu računanja od datuma zadnje menstruacije u ovaj petak, 10.12. ulazim u šesti tjedan. prema kalendaru sa potpomognute info i datumu transfera petodnevnog embrija taj isti dan će mi biti 6 plus 4.
> pitanje je slijedeće: postoji li šansa da se taj dan vidi srce?


Evo i moje iskustvo, možda nekom pomogne. Moj uzv je bio sa 6+0 po danu punkcije (ovulacije) i vidjele su se tri žumanjčane vrečice. U prvoj se već počeo formirati embrij i vidjelo se srce, u drugoj se isto vidio početni embrij ali još nije bilo srca, a treća se tek počela formirati i jedva se vidjela i žum. vrečica, a kamoli embrij. Sva tri nalaza su ipak bila uredna, i za dva tjedna smo imali tri mala kuckava škampića.  :Zaljubljen:  Danas su samnom ovaj prvi i treći, i jednaki su po veličini, po nićemu se ne da zaključiti da je trećemu prokucalo srce koji dan kasnije.  Bitno je i da dr. ima dobar uzv i oštro oko, jer je riječ o milimetrima. 

*Pinky* mislim da će ti u Cita računati trudnoću prema datumu punkcije, a sa 7+0 ćeš najvjerojatnije vidjeti srce/srca. :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> Evo i moje iskustvo, možda nekom pomogne. Moj uzv je bio sa 6+0 po danu punkcije (ovulacije) i vidjele su se tri žumanjčane vrečice. U prvoj se već počeo formirati embrij i vidjelo se srce, u drugoj se isto vidio početni embrij ali još nije bilo srca, a treća se tek počela formirati i jedva se vidjela i žum. vrečica, a kamoli embrij. Sva tri nalaza su ipak bila uredna, i za dva tjedna smo imali tri mala kuckava škampića.  Danas su samnom ovaj prvi i treći, i jednaki su po veličini, po nićemu se ne da zaključiti da je trećemu prokucalo srce koji dan kasnije.  Bitno je i da dr. ima dobar uzv i oštro oko, jer je riječ o milimetrima. 
> 
> *Pinky* mislim da će ti u Cita računati trudnoću prema datumu punkcije, a sa 7+0 ćeš najvjerojatnije vidjeti srce/srca.


super! prema tablici na potpomognuta.info i prema datumu punkcije i prema datumu transfera 13.12. mi je 7+0

----------


## Denny

> Mozda malo smijesno zvuci ali ja sam si umislila (tako kazu dr) da cujem bebino srceko kad stavim ruku na trbuh i to mi je velika utjeha izmedju UZVova.


Joj.... i ja sam ovo počela raditi, nesvjesno valjda, (jer nikako da mi dođe do glave da sam trudna) - stavim ruku na trbuh i čekam... E onda mi ni to nije bilo dovoljno, pa sam išla korak dalje i "natjerala" MM da prisloni uho na trbuh i sluša!  :Laughing: Naravno, bebe ni da zucnu, a na UZV dr. kaže da su jedne od "življih"... Baš smo nestrpljive! A na proljeće ćemo se žalit kako ne možemo spavati koliko nas lupaju!  :Wink:

----------


## lastavica1979

ja sam tek sa 17 tjedana osjetila da me dirka onak njezno ko s prsticima i to dva put na dan,a sad s 19 isto to osjetim al svaki put poslije jela i navecer nekad,predivan osjecaj.Isto sam prije stavljala slusalice od tlakomjera nebi li nesto cula,al samo rad crijeva se cuje.MM nestrpljiv kad bu osjetio nasu bebicu,a da vam ne kazem da bi on najradije da sutra rodim  nemoze vise izdrzat veli da vidi bebicu

----------


## AnneMary

ja sam sad 22 tj. i beba jako lupa, sad već vidim i izvana na trbuhu!
osjećaj je predivan!

----------


## angel 1

Evo dok čitam ovo da će te se žaliti koliko vas bebice lupkaju..pronašla sam se  :Grin:  Danas smo puna 34 tt ,a moja princeza se gura,udara,pritišće me,pa nagazi na neki organ...a ja samo stenjem  :Laughing: 
Danas bio zadnji pregled kod priv.ginekologice,a sljed.tj. već na pregled u bolnicu. Sve je super,nalazi svi odlični kroz cijelu trudnoću i sad mi reče da po njenoj procjeni nećemo dočekati 40tt već da očekujem u 37-38tt naš susret uživo !! Sve mi je to još nestvarno..tako mi je brzo preletilo nakon toliko godina čekanja i nadanja.. Prošli tjedan sam oprala i peglala prvu robicu i sve sa čuđenjem i suzama naravno, ne mogu vjerovati da napokon peglam za svoje dijete... A ne za nećakinju,ili od prijateljica...  Kao da mi još nije skroz u svijesti da će to napokon biti naše djetešce... ne mogu dočekati..  :Heart:

----------


## ines31

Evo drage moje  da se i mi javimo, 1.12. stigao je naš Marko, sreća mamina i tatina!!!!

----------


## angel 1

Ajme presladak je... :Zaljubljen:  Čestitke mami i tati !!!

----------


## linalena

Prekrasan dečkić, ma srce malo koje će i te kako uljepšati mamin i tatin Božić

----------


## crvenkapica77

predivan je  :Zaljubljen:   , cestitke ines   :Heart: 
ivf-om  se stvarno prelijepa djeca rađaju   :Yes:

----------


## cranky

Šatkić maji  :Zaljubljen: 
ČESTITKE MAMI I TATI

----------


## vesnare

Ines1 čestitke od srca - predivan je tvoj mali zamotuljak :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ines31

Hvala drage moje, želim Vam svima da doživite najveću sreću koju smo mi doživjeli!!!! Velika pusa svima od Marka i mene!

----------


## coolerica

uf..kako je sladak..

----------


## zeljana

Čestitam Ines!!!! Kako sam sladak.....

----------


## kiara79

> Hvala drage moje, želim Vam svima da doživite najveću sreću koju smo mi doživjeli!!!! Velika pusa svima od Marka i mene!


čestitam ti draga moja,imat ćeš najljepši Božić u troje :Heart: ...uživajte sa svojim slatkišem.. :Zaljubljen: 

čekam i priču s poroda.. :Yes:

----------


## sandric

Pozdrav za sve moje drage mpo trudnice i mamice koje su to već postale  :Smile: 
Evo kod nas malo novosti, vjerovatno me se sjećate jer sam pisala na ovom topiću, izvukli smo se iz katastrofalnih mučnina nakon 4,5 mjeseca. Sad sam u 28-oj nedelji ili kako već računaju ulazim u 7-mi mjesec. Dječaci se igraju, skaču po stomaku i danju i noću, prvo su malo golicali od 17-20-te nedelje a sada je pravi ringišpil i stomak se spolja vidi kako mjenja oblik s ljeve na desnu stranu. Mazim stomak po cjeli dan i tepam ih  :Smile:  Jedva čekam da ih držim u rukama.
Radila sam razne redovne pretrage pa mi je holesterol bio 6,50, trigliceridi 2,90 i šećer 5,90 što je sve malo povišeno u poređenju sa parametrima na nalazu i dr. je reako da dođem u bolnicu početkom ove nedelje da malo budem na pretragama i detaljnijim pregledima. Kaže da je najbolje da ovaj period bude malo tamo, da mi rade dnevni profil šećera, cervikalni bris ponovo i prate napredovanje bebača na uzv. Nisam se bunila, šta je tu je, kad sam sve pregurala i ovo je najmanji problem. Ali ništa to ne bi bilo tako jednostavno da me veče posle redovne kontrole nije uhvatio ponovni napad žuči po treći put u trudnoći ( u 3 i 5 mjesecu trudnoće i sad u 7 mj.) tako da sam od straha bila spremna biti u bolnici za minut. Uh što sam se uplašila.........
Nikad nisam imala problema sa žuči prije trudnoće ali eto mora se pojaviti i to da mi i onako veliki strah od svega još uveliča. Kad me spopadne bol popijem šumeću ranitidin tabletu ( zamjena za ranisan ) i prestane me za 1h. Ali od bolova izgubim dah, želudac kao da neko čupa iz utrobe a lopatice se raspadaju. Prošla dva puta dr. mi je rekao da 2 dana pijem čaj i keks pa ako se ponovi da dođem hitno na odjeljenje. Ponovilo se nakon 2 mjeseca ne znam ni sama od čega, hrana nije uzrokovala sigurno jer vrlo dobro pazim šta jedem zbog svega a i moje povraćanje me je dotuklo da jedva jedem i sad kad je sve prošlo, ili se bebe nekako nezgodno okrenu pa pritisnu žučnu kesu, ko zna šta li je već. Uglavnom ja sam sva mokra od straha, osluškujem svoje tijelo svaki minut i molim Boga dragoga da me spasi još 2 mjeseca kad sam dogurala dovde da i trudnoću iznesem do kraja. I jedva čekam da idem u bolnicu za par dana pa ako treba da budem do porodjaja  :Smile:  Činjenica je da sa mojim želudcem i varenjem cjelu trudnoću nije ok, sve mi je tako teško za svariti i stalno pijem mineralnu vodu da brže svarim jelo i ako jedem dijetalnu ishranu i baš ne bi trebalo da mi bude teško. Izgleda da je žuč i pravi razlog tome pa se s vremena aktivira. Pozzz

----------


## GIZMOS

:Heart: Sandrić, tebi stalno nešto, prije stimulacije, za vrijeme stimulacije, nakon stimulacije, u trudnoči...vjerujem da si se dobro napatila (sječam se tvojih priča) i zajedno s tobom iščekujem rođenje tih malih bića. Nadam se da će ti ova dva mjeseca proći što brže i da nećeš imati više smetnji, ali vidjet ćeš i sama kako će se sve to zaboraviti u trenutku kad ugledaš svoje smotuljke...Čuvaj se, pazi i slušaj doktore i ako treba u bolnicu, spakiraj se i odi jer ćeš barem biti pod nadzorom i moći će ti pratiti i ublažiti te bolove od žući...I da nam sljedeći put napišeš jednu lijepu priču :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

cure drage, jutros sam na uzv-u vidila 2 mala  :Heart:   :Heart:  kako kucaju sve u 16  :Grin: 
još smo mali, jedan je veći i jači, drugi manji, valjda je to ok.
dr kaže da je sve super za sada i da smo 6+3

malo me krvna slika zeza, ali popravit ću ja nju. novi uzv za mjesec dana.

----------


## GIZMOS

Jbt, Pinky, kako dobro! Morala sam i opsovati jer me ovakve blizanačke vijesti uvijek oduševe! Eto, sad vidiš i znaš zašto se isplatilo čekati!  :Love:

----------


## cranky

Piiinkyyyy  :Very Happy:  zaakooon  :Very Happy: 
 :Kiss:  tebi i tvoja 2 mala  :Heart:

----------


## coolerica

:Very Happy:  bravo pinky za  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kekis

Bravo Pinky, čestitke!!

----------


## Denny

*Pinky*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sandric

> Sandrić, tebi stalno nešto, prije stimulacije, za vrijeme stimulacije, nakon stimulacije, u trudnoči...vjerujem da si se dobro napatila (sječam se tvojih priča) i zajedno s tobom iščekujem rođenje tih malih bića.


Šta da ti kažem GIZMOS sve si i sama dobro napisala. Baš nešto specifično od samog početka ali eto guramo dalje. Sledeći put će sigurno biti mnogo ljepa priča i pozdrav od mojih dječaka  :Smile: 
Pinky, superrrr za dva srčeka samo lagano dalje....... I na mom prvom uzv jedan je bio veći a drugi manji pa se to posle sve sustigne i budu skoro isti. Sada je razlika između njih opet 200gr. ako se može vaganje po uzv uzeti baš za tačan podatak.

----------


## zeljana

Pinky  :Very Happy:  predivna vijest! Čestitam!!!!
Sandric..uh ne znam sta bih ti rekla. Ja sam 2 sedmice prije tebe, znaci tu smo negdje sa trudnocama. Doduse kod mene je jedan dječak. Ja sam na početku imala problema-krvarenja, a sada dr.kaže mogu kolo igrati :Laughing: 
Nedaj se, bice sve ok. idi u bolnicu, makar ces se psihički bolje osjećati (sigurnije), uzmi neku laganu literaturu i svi čekamo uz tebe dobre vijesti  :Smile: 
SREĆNO!!!!

----------


## FionaM

*Pinky*, bravo za  :Heart:  :Heart: 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

Pinky čestitam na dva srčeka :Heart:  :Heart:  i želim ti mirnu neopterećenu trudnoću do kraja :Klap:

----------


## tonili

Pinky ljubimo vas!

----------


## angel 1

*Pinky* Čestitke !!! Neka i dalje sve bude super  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ana 03

jao Pinky sto mi je drago!!! imat cete ako dragi Bog da dva bebaca! ja blizanceke obozavam i nadam im se kad tad  :Razz:

----------


## FionaM

Dakle, nakon početnog ushićenja zbog pozitivne bete, u mene se polako uvlači strah hoće li se sve dalje dobro odvijati...no, dobro, mislim da je to strah većine nas koje smo prošle sve i svašta u ovoj MPO avanturi. Ipak, trudim se što više pozitivno razmišljati. 
Uglavnom, čim je prošli tjedan potvrđena trudnoća, moja doktorica opće prakse produžila mi je bolovanje i savjetovala da ne idem raditi. Rekla mi je da sad to nije dobro obzirom na zimu, hladnoću, gripe, prehlade, vožnju do posla i sl. Moja prva razmišljanja bila su da ipak idem raditi, jer radim u uredu, ali svi oko mene su protiv toga.
Osjećam se dobro, nemam nikakvih krvarenje ili sl., ali polako i ja počinjem razmišljati u tom smjeru - kad sam već prvi put u životu došla do pozitivne bete, čemu se sad izlagati nekim eventualnim rizicima. Zar ne?
Zanima me kako se vi osjećate?? Osjećate li se dovoljno dobro da idete raditi ili ste odlučile odmah nakon pozitivne bete produžiti bolovanje??
Ovaj petak idem na prvi UZV kod dr. B. pa ako sve bude u redu, trebala bi se dogovoriti s dr. oko bolovanja. Zanima me da li su vama doktori koji koji su vodili postupak preporučili ipak mirovanje i jeste li to dobili napismeno, jer mi je doktorica opće prakse rekla da joj treba pisana preporuka doktora u Zagrebu koji je vodio postupak??

----------


## Marina27

Fiona mislim da nam je svima tesko nakon pozitivne bete pa strepimo vise nego ikad. Za razliku od tebe ja sam 3dnt isla raditi, a evo me i sad radim.  Doduse razmisljam kak bih rado bila doma preko bozica i ng. Imam stalan osjecaj mucnine, slabosti i umora. Svaki dan spavam po 12 sati, a da vam ne pricam da sam jucer zaspala u tramvaju do posla  :Smile: .  Ugl. vjerujem da ako pitas bilo kojeg MPO doktora da ti napise mirovanje da ce on to i napisati na povjest bolesti, pa samo s time kod svog gin. Mene zanima dali ce mi doktor dati neko bolovanje od 2 tj. da se malo odmorim, a da nisu komplikacije?.

----------


## Pinky

hvala cure!  :Heart: 
sandric draga, baš mi je ža što tolike boli trpiš. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok i da izdržiš do termina bez napada žući!
fiona, skroz te razumim. i ja sam izluđena, pitam se stalno hoće li sve dobro proći... ma užas.
dr mi na uzv-u nije ništa posebno napominjao kako se trebam ponašati. rekao je da je za sada sve super. sad će moje pitanje vjerojatno zvučati glupo, ali - kakvo je to normalno ponašanje trudnice sa 2 sitna blizančića? u prvom tromjesječju? šta smijem, šta ne smijem? 
znam da sam trebala pitati dr., ali evo oba puta sam zaboravila...

----------


## AnneMary

FionaM tvoj socijalni ginekolog treba napisat potvrdu koju nosiš dr.opće prakse.
dovoljna ti je povijest bolesti za soc. gin.

pinky odmaraj, spavaj kad ti se spava, prošetaj (ne sad 2 sata hodat) već 20  - 30 min, uglavnom što više odmaraj.
i nikakvi poslovi osim kuhanja ručka i tako laganih stvari.

znam da se osjećate normalno i da sve možete ali bolje se paziti nego završit u bolnici na čuvanju trudnoće to vam govorm iz iskustva, 
3 mj. u bolnici, ne ponovilo se nikad više!

----------


## morskavila

Cure evo već 11 dana od kako sam saznala da sam trudna.  Osjecam se odlicno, nemam mucnine. Jedino me bole grudi i lagano su se povećale i stalno mi se spava. Ponekad osjetim lagano probadanje nisko dolje. Je li to normalno? Unatoc tome ovo MPO iskustvo iza mene stalno mi je u podsvjesti pa nestrpljivo  i s laganim strahom cekam prvi UZV u ponedjeljak. Jos uvijek radim, ali mislim da cu zatražiti bolovanje. 

Puse

----------


## Denny

Ja se od početka, tj. od et-a ponašam normalno. Čak i dok su bile trojkice dr. mi je rekao da ne ležim previše, da nema potrebe, ali i da se ne naprežem. Tako sam ja uživala u šetnjama dok je god bilo toplo, kad mi se spavalo spavala sam, kad bi osjetila umor legla bi, ali sve u svemu odgovaralo mi je ne-ležanje. Ne dižem ništa teško, ne radim kupke, ali normalno kuham, jedem, povremeno usisam, itd. I iznerviram se kad treba, ooo da!  :Grin:  
Zasad je sve ok i bebe dobro napreduju, u knjižici mi od prvog dana piše strogo mirovanje, ali dr. savjetuje da živim što normalnije dok je god sve normalno (cerviks, maternica, itd.) Naglasio je da će moja trudnoća sve do 22-23 tjedna teći kao jednoplodna, a nakon toga ću morati na češće kontrole, i ovisno o stanju, vjerojatno će mi odrediti više odmaranja itd.
Naravno, ovo sve se odnosi na potpuno urednu blizanačku trudnoću. Cure koje su imale krvarenja, bolove isl. vjerojatno se moraju ponašati potpuno drugačije, ali u principu dok je god sve u redu, ne bi trebalo "zaleći".
Puse svima od nas troje!  :Heart:  (i dalje bez simptoma!)   :Klap:

----------


## mala2

> Cure evo već 11 dana od kako sam saznala da sam trudna. Osjecam se odlicno, nemam mucnine. Jedino me bole grudi i lagano su se povećale i stalno mi se spava. Ponekad osjetim lagano probadanje nisko dolje. Je li to normalno? Unatoc tome ovo MPO iskustvo iza mene stalno mi je u podsvjesti pa nestrpljivo i s laganim strahom cekam prvi UZV u ponedjeljak. Jos uvijek radim, ali mislim da cu zatražiti bolovanje. 
> 
> Puse


to ti je normalno. samo se opusti i zatraži bolovanje. ja sam pazila što jedem, pila puno vode i izbjegavala bilo kakav stres...uživaj u svojoj trudnoči.

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja sam od prvog dana trudnoce na bolovanju.Sve je ok dok saznas betu ona je pozitivna,al mucnine meni dosle u 9 tjednu i vrtoglavice nema sanse da mogu radit.Nije mi zao kaj sam doma kad mi se radi po kuci radim kad mi se ne radi lezim.

----------


## ana 03

ja sam prvo prije samog postupka bila na GO oko 2tj i otvorila sam BO nekih par dana prije bete,i evo još sam doma samo sad na čuvanju svoga bebača.strah postoji kako ne to nemozemo promjeniti,al zato se probat sto vise s nekim drugim stvarcicama zaokupirat da ne ne mislimo na to i ne ici u neke negativne teme.mene kad uhvati to-okrenem razmisljat o djecijoj robici,kako urediti sobicu i kakva kolica kupit i djeluje  :Smile:  a povracanja nemam al imam nekakve mucnine koje me ponekad malo muce,al legne si malo i cornem i prode me  :Very Happy:

----------


## lastavica1979

Nisam ni ja povracala,al te mucnine su isto grozne jer ti je slabo nervozan si  ne pase ti nijedan polozaj da te mucnine prestanu,a onda ti jos i muz kaze bus se vise namjestila jer i njemu barem mojem koji je stvarno divan malo popuste kocnice.Meni je sad super 20 tjedan sam nista me ne muci uzivam dok vani pada snijeg i mislim si kak ne moram na poso

----------


## coolerica

ja sam išla raditi odmah poslije transfera (nisam uzimala bolovanje za vrijeme postupka) i radila do 21.tjedna i onda sam se tako jako razbolila da sam mislila da ću umrijeti..i još nisam ozdravila, a evo me u 34.tjednu. s trudnoćom je hvala Bogu sve ok. sad mi žao što nisam ostala odmah doma, a mogla sam ali ja stvarnio nisam htjela nikom reći za trudnoću sve dok nije postalo očito (osim MM,naravno) .. ako možeš, ostani doma..preživjet će ova naša bajna država i bez tvojih doprinosa..beba je ipak najnajnajvažnija

----------


## mala2

slažem se coolerice...ipak su bebe najvažnije.

----------


## Moe

> ja sam išla raditi odmah poslije transfera (nisam uzimala bolovanje za vrijeme postupka) i radila do 21.tjedna i onda sam se tako jako razbolila da sam mislila da ću umrijeti..i još nisam ozdravila, a evo me u 34.tjednu. s trudnoćom je hvala Bogu sve ok. sad mi žao što nisam ostala odmah doma, a mogla sam ali ja stvarnio nisam htjela nikom reći za trudnoću sve dok nije postalo očito (osim MM,naravno) .. ako možeš, ostani doma..preživjet će ova naša bajna država i bez tvojih doprinosa..beba je ipak najnajnajvažnija


I ja se slazem da je beba najvaznija.
A upravo na ovu temu imam pitanje!
Kako ste obavljale sve te pretrage, folikulometrije i sve sto je trebalo... a da se ne izostaje ucestalo sa posla?
Moze li se dobiti bolovanje na temelju postupka u tijeku?

----------


## cranky

Ja sam doma od pukcije (1. bolovanje, pa godišnji pa bolovanje) i uopće ne osjećam nikakvu grižnju savjesti zbog toga.  :Grin:  Ok, imam super poslodavca koji zna cijelu priču i nema nikakvih problema s tim. Imam dosta stresan posao i nisam uopće željela reskirat da se zbog nekog dosadnog i napornog klijenta ili kooperanta mojoj bebi nešto desi. Fino sam doma i uživam (iako mi zna bit i jako dosadno  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------


## Pinky

> I ja se slazem da je beba najvaznija.
> A upravo na ovu temu imam pitanje!
> Kako ste obavljale sve te pretrage, folikulometrije i sve sto je trebalo... a da se ne izostaje ucestalo sa posla?
> Moze li se dobiti bolovanje na temelju postupka u tijeku?


pogledaj na bolovanje nakon transfera, tamo imaš i šifre za bolovanje

----------


## FionaM

Evo mi smo danas bili na prvom UZV-u (ZM 10.11., a transfer bio 26.11., dakle ako računam po ZM onda je to 5 tjedana, valjda?!) i vidjeli smo jednu skroz malu točkicu....doktor je napisao na nalaz 5 mm..valjda je to dobro?? Dakle, moja mrvica se dobro ukopala i nadam se da će se dalje sve dobro razvijati :Smile: 
Inače, opet smo sljedeći tjedan na UZV-u i valjda će se tad vidjeti nešto više....
I doktor mi je preporučio mirovanje, tako da sam i ja definitivno odlučila biti na bolovanju do daljnjega....ipak je moja bebica najvažnija...
Dobro se osjećam, možda se malo više umaram nego inače, ali još nema mučnina, jedino nemam baš apetita...trudim se hraniti zdravo, s puno voća i povrća i počela sam piti pregnital...nadam se da nije rano za to??

----------


## Moe

> pogledaj na bolovanje nakon transfera, tamo imaš i šifre za bolovanje


 hvala

----------


## morskavila

Jucer bila na 1. UZV-u (ZM 6.11. transfer 22.11.) vidjeli smo žumanjčanu i gestacijsku vrećicu. Sve je o.k. za tjedan dana idem ponovo da vidimo nešto više. 

FionaM u sličnoj smo situaciji  :Smile:

----------


## vesnare

*Fiona* i *Morskavila* sve smo mi prošle te prvotne strahove i vjerujte, koliko god mislili da će idući put biti lakše, svaki je UZV takav. Čini mi se tek kad se bebice počnu micati, onda postanemo nekako sigurnije, jer nam one javljaju da su tu i da je sve 5! Držite se!
*Sandrić*, sigurno ti nije lako sa svim tim patnjama, ali izdržat ćeš ti to! Držim fige da ti ostatak trudnoće prođe što mirnije. Jesu ti govorili o načinu porodu, s obzirom da su dvojčeki?
Mi smo u ponedjeljak bili na UZV i redovnoj kontroli, gdje su nam mjere sve 5 i dobili smo profil bebine glavice u boji pa smo oduševljeni. To je tako stvarno!
Bebica ima 975 grama! Još tri mjeseca pa ćemo se upoznati... Baš je lijepo biti trudan za vrijeme blagdana, to je tako posebno vrijeme.

----------


## Denny

Da, i meni se ovo nekako čini posebno vrijeme, gdje god se okrenem slike majke s djetetom, osjećam se tako nekako blagoslovljeno, i to uduplo!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kety28

Danas 1.uvz  ( zadnja m. 7.11. -transfer 20.11.)  jedno malo srčeko kuca ...

----------


## zeljana

kety28 CESTITAM

----------


## cranky

*kety28*  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## coolerica

..kakav si prekrasan Božićni dar dobila kety28 (a meni još draže jer ćeš sad zauvijek pamtiti moj rođendan).. MM i ja se vrlo često sjetimo trenutka kad smo u Ljubljani na uzv vidjeli taj pulsirajući mrvičak.. pa se onda svatko lagano okrene na svoju stranu i k'o fol zagleda u nešto da se ne primjeti kako su nam oči zasuzile..

----------


## Pinky

ja sam bila potpuno nesvjesna što ću vidjeti na uzv-u. nakon tolikih folikulometrija, onako zbunjeno sam sjela i zabuljila se u ekran očekujući da će moj dr sada brojati folikule. kad ono - neka titrajuća mrva. pa još jedna, manja. zbunjeno sam pogledala muža.... nisam baš kužila šta se događa.
nadam se da ću na slijedećem uzv-u vidjeti obe bebice. strah me je nekako hoće li obe biti tu, iako mm tvrdi da je manjoj mrvi srce još jače lupalo. meni se u onoj mojoj zbunjoli učinilo da je ova druga gv puno manja od prve (tako mi i na slici izgleda) ali na nalazu piše da je jedna beba 4 a druga 5 mm, pa se nadam da će sve biti ok.
znam da je blagoslov i jedno dijete, ali ja sam oduvijek sanjala o blizancima i sad mi se san počeo ispunjavati.
a do slijedećeg uzv-a je točno 20 dana i CRKNIT ću do tada.
sad bi već trebali biti "mrcine" od 2 cm  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tini

Pinky :Heart:  :Heart:  tako sam i ja strepila do 15.tj prije svakog pregleda grč u želucu, a sada smo punih 23 tjedna i smogla sam napokon hrabrosti da se i tu upišem...današnji pregled kaže sve ok i čekamo curicu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

tini  :Heart:  curica!!
možda se ja oko 30. tt malo opustim lol

----------


## tini

Hoćeš, hoćeš ! Meni je ovo bio prvi uzv kojem sam se vaselila i bila nekako opuštena...vidjet ćeš sve će biti nekako lakše kad ti se bebice počnu javljati !

----------


## Pinky

tini  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*Pinky* lijepo ti Tini kaže, samo polako, a kad te počne lupkat iznutra ćeš se opustit  :Kiss: 

*Tini* curica  :Very Happy:  i kod nas isto  :Zaljubljen:  Dvije male Riječanke stižu  :Grin:

----------


## vesnare

*Kety* čestitam :Very Happy: 
*Tini* čestitam na curici :Very Happy: 
*Pinky* ma opustit ćeš se čim budeš osjetila bebice i nemoj se prepasti ako to ne bude brzo. Meni su se dječica i prvi i drugi put javili tek oko 20 tt

----------


## coolerica

> *Pinky* lijepo ti Tini kaže, samo polako, a kad te počne lupkat iznutra ćeš se opustit 
> 
> *Tini* curica  i kod nas isto  Dvije male Riječanke stižu


tri  :Heart:

----------


## tini

Hvala na čestitkama !
Cranky a naše cure će možda zajedno u rodilište jer koliko mi se čini mi smo blizu sa terminom, moj je 22.4.

Coolerica za tvoju curicu  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> tri


 IIIIIHAAAAA  :Zaljubljen: 



> Hvala na čestitkama !
> Cranky a naše cure će možda zajedno u rodilište jer koliko mi se čini mi smo blizu sa terminom, moj je 22.4.
> 
> Coolerica za tvoju curicu


Bome ćemo se družit, moj je 20.04.  :Grin:

----------


## kinki

Ne znam kako vi, al ja sam stalno u strahu da će sve otić kvragu.  Danas sam točno 6 tjedana trudna,  tek za 7 dana idem na uzv čut srce.  Prvi uzv je bio prerano-sa 5 tjedana, vidila se gestacijska i žumanjčana, dr je bio zadovoljan! 
Brine me šta me sise više ne bole i nekako su splasnile prije par dana.  Mučnine imam po cijeli dan ali nikad ne rigam.  Jel to normalno? Osim tih mučnina nemam nikakvih drugih simptoma.  Ko će preživit do uzv ajmeeee!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kinki bar imaš te mučnine, 2 moje frendice su ih imale isto kao i ti,nikad nisu povraćale i sve je uredu s bebačima, tako da imaš jedan siguran simptom, probaj se opustiti i ne brinuti o simptomima, bit će sve OK :Heart:

----------


## kinki

> Kinki bar imaš te mučnine, 2 moje frendice su ih imale isto kao i ti,nikad nisu povraćale i sve je uredu s bebačima, tako da imaš jedan siguran simptom, probaj se opustiti i ne brinuti o simptomima, bit će sve OK


 Ajme hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

a kinki moja draga, ja sam danas 8 plus 4, nikako nisam povratila i krpe me isti crnjaci ko tebe. najradije bi otišla u st i napravila uzv da budem mirna. trebam čekati još 14 dana do slijedećeg, crknit ću.
kad mi je muka, loše se osjećam ali sam sretna što bar nekakav simptom imam. kad mi nije muka, umjesto da sam sretna, zabrinuta sam jel sve ok. bože sačuvaj.
da mi je mozak promijeniti, sve bi bilo puno lakše.
imam napade gladi, srićom me nisu vagali na 1. uzv-u, mislim da sam već preko kila dobila, užas.
stomak mi je narastao, sise isto, kaže muž da sam izgubila struk  :Laughing:  i dupe mi je naraslo. a tek 2 mjeseca. do 9. ću biti ko cepelin  :Laughing: 

drago mi je da si se javila, baš se zadnjih dana mislim kako si, ne pišeš

----------


## Denny

Eh, ja 17+4 pa nikad niti sam povratila, niti mi je bilo muka (jedino od naranči, ali to mi je smetalo i prije). Dr. stalno ponavlja da je sve ok, da rastu, da su živahni, a meni je ajme jer nemam NIKAKAV osjećaj da sam trudna. Svi kažu da mi se blago i da imam savršenu trudnoću. Kako da ne, zato umirem od straha na svakom uzv, i ne gledam u ekran dok god dr. ne kaže: "O, koliko su već narasli!" Ufff... nečemo odahnit dok ih ne rodimo, čini se.

----------


## kinki

:Smile:

----------


## cranky

> Ne znam kako vi, al ja sam stalno u strahu da će sve otić kvragu. Danas sam točno 6 tjedana trudna, tek za 7 dana idem na uzv čut srce. Prvi uzv je bio prerano-sa 5 tjedana, vidila se gestacijska i žumanjčana, dr je bio zadovoljan! 
> Brine me šta me sise više ne bole i nekako su splasnile prije par dana. Mučnine imam po cijeli dan ali nikad ne rigam. Jel to normalno? Osim tih mučnina nemam nikakvih drugih simptoma. Ko će preživit do uzv ajmeeee!!!


Kinkuša  i Pinky drage moje  :Love:  ne brinite ja sam se samo 3 put izrigala (1. put tek u 12.tt), ali mi je zato 3 mjeseca bilo muka od 0-24, užas. Cice su mi se ispuhale isto skroz i nikakve druge simptome nisam imala. Bit će sve super vidjet ćete  :Kiss:

----------


## mia74

Drage moje..ne mogu vjerovati da pišem na ovoj temi.. :Yes: 
Danas sam bila na prvom uzv i,hvala Bogu,sve je ok..čuli smo jedno :Heart: ..
Doktor zadovoljan,a bogme i ja :Grin: ..
E sad..ako se računa po ZM-17.11.,ja sam onda danas 5+6??
Nek me neko ispravi ako krivo računam.. :Rolling Eyes: 
Na žalost,dosta sam bolesna-grda upala grla,kašalj...čak sam danas uzela i antibiotik..tako da još u potpunosti nisam svjesna šta sam danas vidjela na uzv...

----------


## zedra

mia74, cestitke na srceku.... :Heart: 
ako ti je menga 17.11. onda si danas 6+0..bar tako kaže kalendar na potpomognutaoplodnja.info, pod korisne informacije...
kad je bila punkcija?

----------


## Pinky

evo ti kalendar. ubaci datum zadnje menstruacije jer većina liječnika po tome broji tjedne, iako mi točno znamo kad se oplodnja dogodila.

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ognutacalendar

jesi li mogla pokušati bez antibiotika? ako je ikako moguće...

----------


## mia74

Punkcija mi je bila 30.11.
Ok,znači fulala sam jedan dan..
Inače sam zdrastveni radnik i jako dobro znam pluseve i minuse za lijekove u trudnoći,ali bolje sada antibiotik nego da završim u bolnici sa upalom pluća..osim toga doktor zna za antibiotik.. :Grin:

----------


## chiara

Pokušavam izbjeći da ne pišem ali jednostavno ne mogu...moram se nekome pojadati....
Kod mene čini mi se sve krenulo nizbrdo...
Počela krvariti na Božić, išla na UZ u pon.(5tj+2) plod se vidio i naznaka drugog...rekao da mirujem i da ne možemo ništa ali da izvadim betu...
odoh ja u utorak po betu kad ona 20dnt=13889...što znaći da je trudnoća još tu...
reko dr opet u srijedu na kontrolu i kaže kako je beta odlična da tad vidi nažalost samo jedan plod (koji mu para jako dobar da se vidi pomalo žumanjčana vrečica unutra) ali kao što ne znaći da se i drugi ne pojavi...i da je još rano za otkucaje...(5tj+4)
ali moj problem je što krvarim stalno i jako puno kad god sjednem na wc iz mene toći...užas...tako me strah da to nije kraj svega...ali onda ne razumijem kako je beta tako visoka zar ne bi trebala bar malo padati a ne tako skočiti??????
par dr. sam pitala mišljenje rekli su da je sve u Božje ruke...da se ne može ništa nego da nastavim sa utrog. i mirujem...kontrolu mi je reko opet u pon...
i još jedan problem imam a to je da me zna stomak jako boljeti nekad u grčeve nekad tupa bol pa da više ne znam ni gdje boli....

grozno se osjećam....ne želim izgubiti bebu...a sve me strah da hoću....da li znate slićne slućajeve da su plodovi ipak opstali.....

a tako sam bila sretna....

----------


## chiara

Pokušavam izbjeći da ne pišem ali jednostavno ne mogu...moram se nekome pojadati....
Kod mene čini mi se sve krenulo nizbrdo...
Počela krvariti na Božić, išla na UZ u pon.(5tj+2) plod se vidio i naznaka drugog...rekao da mirujem i da ne možemo ništa ali da izvadim betu...
odoh ja u utorak po betu kad ona 20dnt=13889...što znaći da je trudnoća još tu...
reko dr opet u srijedu na kontrolu i kaže kako je beta odlična da tad vidi nažalost samo jedan plod (koji mu para jako dobar da se vidi pomalo žumanjčana vrečica unutra) ali kao što ne znaći da se i drugi ne pojavi...i da je još rano za otkucaje...(5tj+4)
ali moj problem je što krvarim stalno i jako puno kad god sjednem na wc iz mene toći...užas...tako me strah da to nije kraj svega...ali onda ne razumijem kako je beta tako visoka zar ne bi trebala bar malo padati a ne tako skočiti??????
par dr. sam pitala mišljenje rekli su da je sve u Božje ruke...da se ne može ništa nego da nastavim sa utrog. i mirujem...kontrolu mi je reko opet u pon...
i još jedan problem imam a to je da me zna stomak jako boljeti nekad u grčeve nekad tupa bol pa da više ne znam ni gdje boli....

grozno se osjećam....ne želim izgubiti bebu...a sve me strah da hoću....da li znate slićne slućajeve da su plodovi ipak opstali.....

a tako sam bila sretna....

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja i ja sam imala na početku u dva navrata tako jaka krvarenja, bukvalno sam plivala u krvi, to je bilo stravično ko iz horor filmova,ogromni ugrušci su ispadali iz mene. Dr me pregledao i utvrdio hematom, strogo ležanje, utrogestani i apaurin. Kada sam prokvarila drugi put ostala sam u bolnici 22 dana, strogo ležala i terapija ista. Ukupno sam ležala 3 njeseca i nakon toga kada je beba malo narasla i prerasla hematom bilo je lakše. A bogme hematom nije bio mali (7cm dug i 2 cm širok). 
I moja cura mala ostala, moj borac, evo je pored mene spava, junačina moja mala.
Zato draga lezi, uzimaj terapiju i biće sve to ok.
Kada je dr mene pregledo kod prvog krvarenja, rekao je da je vjerovatno bila i druga bebica ali nije bila dovoljno jaka da se održi i kasnije se na tom mjestu pojavio hematom. Hvala Bogu sve je na kraju ispalo ok.
Drži se i slušaj samo lječnike. Želim ti puno sreće.

----------


## chiara

hvala na ohrabrenju....mirujem ležim stalno uzimam povrmeno normbel i šumeći mg radi ovih bolova...
meni jesu vratili 2 blastociste pa i ja mislim da je možda jedna nažalost otišla...ali jučer se vidio plod na UZ valjda to znaći da on neće nikud...jooj
ovo je grozno...
e da i ja sam pitala jel vidio kakvu cistu ili hematom rkao je da nije zasad...

----------


## cranky

*chiara*  :Love:  ne znam šta bih ti rekla, ali vibram da sve ipak bude dobro  :Yes:

----------


## rozalija

> hvala na ohrabrenju....mirujem ležim stalno uzimam povrmeno normbel i šumeći mg radi ovih bolova...
> meni jesu vratili 2 blastociste pa i ja mislim da je možda jedna nažalost otišla...ali jučer se vidio plod na UZ valjda to znaći da on neće nikud...jooj
> ovo je grozno...
> e da i ja sam pitala jel vidio kakvu cistu ili hematom rkao je da nije zasad...


Draga moja kada se meni desilo krvarenje i kada je dr rekao za drugi plod, objasnio mi je da je u većini slučajeva kada krene krvarenje radi drugog ploda, ovaj jedan u 90% slučajeva ostane, jer je on jak, ovaj drugi ga je štitio ali on nije uspio opstati. I tako je bilo, moja Jelena je jedna tako žilava djevojčica, nevjerovatno kako je to malo a žilavo. 
I ja sam milion puta pomislila na tu drugu bebicu, na moju mrvu koja je štitila ovog malog žilavka a budem tužna zbog druge bebe.
A na kraju to je trebalo biti tako, sada imam ovo malo žilavo pile i sretna sam.
Ti se samo čuvaj, strogo lezi i biće sve ok.
Veliku pusiću ti šaljem

----------


## chiara

hvala ti baš si me rasplakala....pričekat ću ponedjeljak pa što dragi Bog da...nadam se da će barem jedna bebica imati snage da se održi....

najgore je što misliš kad je pozitivna beta da je sve gotovo kad ono kod mene tek nakon problemi...

----------


## zeljana

Chiara....samo miruj i stavljaj ultrice. Ja sam isto krvarila, mada je moj dr dao mi i injekcije. Kod mene isto hematom, a isto sam lila kao iz kabla. Kad ti bebic preraste hematom, opsanost je prosla.
Stretno draga

----------


## rozalija

I ja sam primala injekcije progesteron-depo jednu injekciju tjedno i tako punih 2 mjeseca svaki tjedan po jedna injekcija.

----------


## zedra

Chiara, draga, baš sam se šokirala kad sam ovo procitala...Ali ja vjerujem u tvoju žilavu bebicu... :Heart:  :Love: 

Ja sam danas imala uzv 19 dnt5d i vidi se jedna gestacijska vrećica od 12 mm...Embrio se još ne vidi, rano je, kaže dr....

----------


## cranky

Zedra bit će to super, ne brini

----------


## maca2

Drage moje trudnice i majke!

Imam veliku dilemu pa molim vaša mišljenja.
Dakle, danas brojim 13 tjedana. 
Za sada sve o.k.,i dalje moram mirovati+utrogestani jer kaže dr.da mi je maternica preaktivna i da na uzv vidi nekoliko polja krvarenja (unutrašnjih,nema ništa vanjskog) i maternica mi je u grču ali da je s bebom sve super.
Prošli tjedan na 12+3 bili na mini anomaly scanu-sve mjere,nuhalni,veličina,dužina,protoci kako treba.Bebica je jako aktivna,stalno se micala i okretala.
Ono što me muči je ići na amniocentezu ili ne?

*Razlozi ZA:*

- ivf trudnoća,kod MM samo nekoliko spermija koji su pokretni i morfološki ispravni u spermiogramu
- moja sestra morala na inducirani porod u 21tt jer je otkriveno da beba ima Potterov sindrom (nema bubrege i mokraćni mjehur,ne bi mogla preživjeti nakon rođenja), te još jedan pobačaj u 8 tt-rađen kariogram i otkrivena kromosomska 
  anomalija (ne znam koja)

*Razlozi PROTIV:*

-strah od komplikacija i pobačaja
-dr. kaže da prema zadnjem uzv nema nikakvih povećanih razloga za brigu,u ovim tt kaže da je uzv 70-80% pouzdan za otkrivanje genetskih ili krom. poteškoća
-godine (ja 30,on 33)
-s njegove strane nikakvih genetskih ili kromosomskih oboljenja u obitelji

Moja dr. kaže da je na nama da se odlučimo,ona ne želi sugerirati niti za niti protiv. Kombinirani sam odbila jer je daje samo postotak vjerojatnosti,opet ništa konkretno ne znaš.
Danas se naručila u Viliju kod dr.Kosa na amnio za 1.2.,ako odem mislim slati uzorak u SLO da rezultati budu što prije gotovi.

*Što bi vi učinile na mom mjestu?*

----------


## kekis

Maca - prvo cestitke na trudnoci!
A sto se tice sto bi ja ucinila na tvom mjestu - pitanje je sto bi ti napravila sa rezultatima. Ako (ne daj Boze) rezultat amnio bude pozitivan - da li bi imala snage pobaciti? Ako da - odi na amnio. Ako ne - onda mislim da nemas razloga ici. Mada se meni cini (po tome sto pises) da si se vec odlucila da ces otici... U svakom slucaju - sretno!

----------


## maca2

Hvala na odgovoru kekis!
što se tiče rezultata amnio-znam što bih napravila u slučaju da bude loš...to za sada nije upitno,naravno ovo govorim samo teoretski u stvarnosti tko zna na što bih se odlučila.
Da znam da bih sigurno zadržala bebu,bez obzira na rezultate,ne bih niti razmišljala o amnio.

----------


## kekis

Tesko je, kako god okrenes.... Sad samo moje skromno misljenje (iako si napisala da ti ne bi) - s obzirom na godine (mladi ste i ti i muz) - ja mislim da bi otisla na kombinirani, pa ako bi mi rezultati bili stvarno super, ne bi isla. Ako ne bi bila "zadovoljna" nalazom - isla bi dodatno i na amnio. Je to statistika i sve - ali opet daje neku sigurnost, a nije invazivno...

----------


## cranky

Maca čestitam na trudnoći.
Što se tiče amnio, evo ja sam bila i moram ti priznat da mi je to bilo jako stresno razdoblje. Mi, osim godina, nismo imali nikakve indikacije za ići, ali smo svejedno odlučili da ćemo to napravit i svjesno prihvatili rizik postupka. Sam postupak kao takav je ništa, ali psiha.... Onih tjedan nakon postupka, dok je navodno kritično i još dva do nalaza... Ali zato kad je nalaz došao.... ja sam najmirnija trudnica na svijetu  :Grin: 
Ono što si napisala, imaš dosta razloga da odeš i obaviš to. Isto tako, po meni si pametno odlučila ne ić na kombinirani jer je to samo još dodatni stres. Meni je frendici kombinirani pokazao 80% mogućnost za Down, a posle amnio sve super i danas ima predivnu petogodišnju curicu. Možeš si mislit kroz šta je prošla dok nije dobila rezultat amnio  :Shock: 
E sad, reći ti odi ili ne, to ne može nitko osim tebe i TM-a.
U svakom slućaju sretno, što god odlučila/i  :Love:

----------


## chiara

Drage cure...nažalost ja se odjavljujem sa ove teme bar zasada...
moje krvarenje i bolovi su ipak bili dio spontanog pobačaja...
jučer na ultrazvuku nema vidljivog ploda oni misle da se nastavila razvijati posteljica a plod nije...ali niti oni nemaju pojma što se dogodilo...
još sam završila na kiretaži ali uz opću anesteziju pa je barem fizički prošlo bezbolno...a psihički sam još ne moram niti govoriti...
još ne mogu vjerovati da je ova trudnoća za mene završila tako rano a počela je divnim rezultatima...ali eto što je tu je...
živjet se mora...

svim drugim curama želim mirnu i školsku trudnoću da izdrže do kraja...pusa

----------


## mare41

maca2, ako se odlučite na privat amnio-pogledaj i ovdje http://www.genos.hr/naslovna/usluge/ (znam da su nalazi brzo gotovi, ne znam točno koliko)

----------


## Strumpfica

chiara stvarno mi je žao što je ovako završilo  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zedra

Strumfice, imaš pp

----------


## Gabi25

ajme draga chiara kako mi je žao :Sad: 
znam kako se osjećaš i isto tako znam da ništa što ti kažem neće pomoći, samo znaj da smo mm i ja uz tebe i tvog m-a i ako bilo što trebaš javi se... držite se koliko možete, doći će jednom i naše vrijeme...
Tvoja vedrina i otpimizam i dobrota moraju jednom biti nagrađeni :Love:

----------


## morskavila

drage... javljam da je nasa mala mrva prestala rasti i da sam u 8. tjednu zavrsila na kiretazi.... Fizičke boli nije bilo, ali srce je slomljeno....
chiara  :Love:

----------


## maca2

Ajme cure moje drage, koliko teških i tužnih vijesti...chiara,morska vila (na odbrojavanju vidjela da ih ima još)  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
Ne znam što da vam kažem da vas utješim.
Samo znam da smo mi žene koje prolazimo kroz sve ovo najhrabrije na svijetu pa znam da ćete i vi opet skupiti snage i vjere te krenuti u nove postupke i uspjehe  :Yes: 
Molim za vas  :Love:

----------


## vesnare

*chiara* i *morskavila* tugujem s vamam znajući da samo vi znate kroz šta prolazite*.* Neka vam bog da snage da skupite komadiće i krenete dalje kad rane zacijele*
*

----------


## ivanova

> Ne znam kako vi, al ja sam stalno u strahu da će sve otić kvragu.  Danas sam točno 6 tjedana trudna,  tek za 7 dana idem na uzv čut srce.  Prvi uzv je bio prerano-sa 5 tjedana, vidila se gestacijska i žumanjčana, dr je bio zadovoljan! 
> Brine me šta me sise više ne bole i nekako su splasnile prije par dana.  Mučnine imam po cijeli dan ali nikad ne rigam.  Jel to normalno? Osim tih mučnina nemam nikakvih drugih simptoma.  Ko će preživit do uzv ajmeeee!!!


znaci kao da mi citas misli,sve potpisujem od prve do zadnje rijeci!!!

----------


## Strumpfica

Tek sutra idem na prvi UZV...to će biti 14 dana nakon vađenja bete, točno po uputi MPO liječnika...već 14 dana živim u potpunoj neizvijesnosti ali barem nemam mučnine....

----------


## zeljana

*Chaira i Morskavila*  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Maca2* i ja sam radila amino....samo su godine bile razlog...sve je proslo ok. a kad smo dobili nalaze da je sve ok, nasoj sreci nije bilo kraja. Strasno sam se bojala samog postupka, ne boli imas vise strah....na tebi je naravno da odlucis.Sretno! :Heart: 
*MUCNINE* drage moje koje nemate mucnine, ne brinite ja sam u 34 sedmici trudnoce i nisam nijednom povratila....malo zgaravica ali nikakvo povracanje. :Very Happy:

----------


## klara

*chiara i morskavila*  :Love: 

*Maca2* ja nisam išla na testove u prvoj trudnoći i neću ići sada. Znam da se ne bih odlučila na pobačaj da rezultati budu loši, tako da testiranje nema smisla.  Samo strah i rizik koji želim izbjeći. Vjerujem da će biti sve u redu i nastojim uživati u trudnoći.


P.S. trudnice koje nemate mučnine - blago vama. Moje traju cijeli dan, ali bez povraćanja.

----------


## cranky

*chiara i morskavila *

----------


## Strumpfica

Danas je bio prvi UZV. Brojčano stanje 2 :Heart:  :Heart:   :Klap: 
Sve izgleda OK, jajnici su mi jako povećani i spušteni u zdjelicu, kaže dr da će za mjesec dana valjda doći u normalu (zato osjećam pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha i malo mi je bed biti u bilo kakvim hlačama osim hlačama od trenirke).
Slijedi čekanje idućeg UZV....moram pronaći neki hobi da ne izludim doma....

----------


## zedra

Strumfice, cestitam na dva kuckajuća srca!! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Kad je opet UZV? I koliko so sada trudna, kako ti dr. racuna, po mengi ili punkciji??

----------


## ivanova

*strumpfica* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za tvoja 2 srceka!

----------


## Sela

*Štrumfica* tri put hura za dva!!!!

----------


## Strumpfica

Danas su računali 6 tjedana+mislim 4 ili 5 dana, naravno da računaju po mengi, jedino što si ja nisam zapisala kad je bila menga točno pa sam im odokativno rekla. Kažu da mi je termin 26.08., ja bih prije rekla 04.09. (prema danu punkcije), no to su detalji oko kojih se baš i ne trebam sad zamarati.
Izdući UZV za 4 tjedna...4 tjedna čekanja... rekli su neka ostanem doma i ne ludujem

----------


## ivanova

sad bi si mogla i potpis promijenit! :Cool: 
meni je danas 6 tjedana+6 dana tako da smo tu negdje....

----------


## vesnare

*strumpfica* bravo :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mala bu

evo,da se i ja javim...po pročitanom,mislim da sam u terminu negdje sa *ivanovom*i *štrumficom*...zm:22.11,punkcija:3.12,et:8.12-bc,2cc...10.dt bhcg-126,12.dnt-333....28.12.-vidi se 1plod,sve ok,gestacijska,žumanjčana...4.1.2011-na uzv se vide 2 :Heart: -jednojajčani blizanci,oba  :Heart:  kuckaju....visokorizična trudnoća...ja u strahu,iškekujući današnji dana kad opet imam kontrolu da se vidi da li su mono-mono...imaju 1 posteljicu,ne zna se za amnionijsku vrećicu(ispravite me ako sam krivo napisala...)....
pozdrav,curke!!!!drž te se,javim se.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kinki

Ja sam u 6. tjednu počela krvarit.   Bila sam na uzv,  čulo se srce i sve je bilo ok.  Dr mi dao eritromicin i pojačao utriće, uz strogo mirovanje.  Od tada nije bilo jačeg krvarenja,  svaki drugi dan malo svježe krvi pa onda samo u tragovima tamne.  Bolova nije bilo nikakvih.  Zadnja 3 dana nema svježe krvi,  samo malo smeđkastog traga na wc papiru.  Imam užasne mučnine pa se tješim da je sve ok.  Popodne u 18h idem na kontrolu, držite mi fige!   Danas mi je točno 8 tjedana.
Malo su me obeshrabrile sudbine chiare i morske vile :Sad:

----------


## ivanova

> evo,da se i ja javim...po pročitanom,mislim da sam u terminu negdje sa *ivanovom*i *štrumficom*...zm:22.11,punkcija:3.12,et:8.12-bc,2cc...10.dt bhcg-126,12.dnt-333....28.12.-vidi se 1plod,sve ok,gestacijska,žumanjčana...4.1.2011-na uzv se vide 2-jednojajčani blizanci,oba  kuckaju....visokorizična trudnoća...ja u strahu,iškekujući današnji dana kad opet imam kontrolu da se vidi da li su mono-mono...imaju 1 posteljicu,ne zna se za amnionijsku vrećicu(ispravite me ako sam krivo napisala...)....
> pozdrav,curke!!!!drž te se,javim se....


superrr,nek nas je sto vise  :Klap: 
i javi kad obavis pregled pa mi malo pojasni sta znaci ovo mono-mono pa na dalje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivanova

*kinki* drzim fige,i ti si tu negdje s nama....da sve bude ok i krvarenje prestane skroz!!!
ja idem sutra na ultrazvuk nakon 2 tjedna,i vi meni drzite fige jer mi se cini da jos jedino ja nisam cula svoja srčeka  :Heart:  :Heart:  nek ih bude 2  :Yes:

----------


## mala bu

*ivanova*,evo da se javim...obavila pregled,ali se još ne vidi 100 posto kakva je situacija...srčeka kuckaju,definitivno su jednojajčani i pazi sad-postoje 2 varijante koliko am ja skužila:monokorijati i monoamnijati(to je značilo ono mono-mono)što u prijevodu znači da su jednojajčani blizanci s jednom posteljicom iliti monokorijati(inače,mogu i jednojajčani imati 2 posteljice koliko sam čitala),a monoamnijati znači da i dijele tj.imaju 1 amnionsku vrećicu-što i nije baš dobro jer se hrane iz istog izvora i zna se desiti da im se pupkovina zapetlja...pa rani carski oko 32-33tjedna i tak...uglavnom,svakako je bolje da svaki ima svoju tu vrećicu...
tak da se još nadan do sljedećeg pon,onde će se kao bolje vidjeti,šanse postoje,a i dr me malo ohrabrio da iako je ova varijanta mono-mono najrizičnija može sve proći u najboljem redu...
curke,uživajte u trudnoći,šaljem vam puno pozdrava....


 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

uh sve mi ovo zvuci jako komplicirano! uglavnom drzim ti fige da je ova bolja varijanta a ako je losijaa d aipak sve dobro prođe  :Yes:

----------


## Strumpfica

Ma sve bu to bilo dobro, bitno da srčeka kuckaju, zar ne? Ivanova,sretno danas na UZV!

----------


## ivanova

evo me cureee....
bila na uzv,obadve bebice su dobro,kucaju srceka i obadva su velicine 13 mm!!! :Very Happy: 
jedno kaze citiram"cervix 1 clanak blago uloziv za vrsak prsta" sto znaci da trebam mirovat,izbjegavat stepenice....

----------


## Pinky

> Danas su računali 6 tjedana+mislim 4 ili 5 dana, naravno da računaju po mengi, jedino što si ja nisam zapisala kad je bila menga točno pa sam im odokativno rekla. Kažu da mi je termin 26.08., ja bih prije rekla 04.09. (prema danu punkcije), no to su detalji oko kojih se baš i ne trebam sad zamarati.
> Izdući UZV za 4 tjedna...4 tjedna čekanja... rekli su neka ostanem doma i ne ludujem


ma ionako mi mame blizanaca rađamo u 37. - 38. tjednu, tako da taj datum ne znači puno.
meni je mjesec ranije - 04.08.
bila sam jučer na uzvu i vidila moje 2 ljubavi - jedan bebać ima 4.2 a drugi 4.6 cm. žive točno jedan iznad drugoga, ko u zgradi lol
bila sam STRAŠNO zabrinuta zbog svih ovih spontanih, i jer imam savršeno lijepu trudnoću, bez muka, divnu.
ali, bebuše su tu i savršene su, dr je mjerio bedrene kosti i vratne nabore i sve je za sada super. nadam se da će tako i ostati.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*ivanova*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*Pinky*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

sad samo mirno dalje, ne može nego bit sve super!!!!

----------


## Strumpfica

Ivanova, Pinky, super! 
ne znam za vas, ali ja bih najrađe svaki dan na UZV da škicnem kako  mrvice napreduju, a ide se samo jednom mjesečno, pih...a prošli tjedan  su bili šklolski svaki po 6mm, stisli su se jedan kraj drugoga...
Ivanova, tvoji jajnici su OK? Meni pak piše u nalazu da su mi jajnici  uvećani (značajno, veličine stisnute šake svaki otprilike) i da su  spušteni u zdjelicu u kojoj ima neke slobodne tekućine(što god to bilo),  ali je dr rekla da će se to vratiti u normalu za mjesce-dva...tako da  me sve hlače žuljaju pa sam iskoristila zimske rasprodaje i posjetila  prenatal (znam da je prerano, al sad me bar ništa ne žulja na struku)

----------


## ana 03

evo da se i ja javim malo...jučer nam je bilo 11+3 vidjeli smo nosić,okice,prstiće,srčeko ma sve je kak treba bit! čak mi je i mahnuo-la! prekrasno i toliko smo sretni i uživamo max u bebaču kojeg svaki dan mazimo i pazimo.nikakvih mučnina nisam imala,nikakvih hvala Bogu problema...jedino osmica mi raste pa su mi desni ko balon!!!!kud baš sad! al rekla mi je u Petrovoj da se ne ustručavam je izvadit uopće.od sinoć me ne boli pa cemo vidjet.cure drage svima nama neka ova godina donese puno dječijeg veselja i osmijeha!

----------


## ivanova

> Ivanova, Pinky, super! 
> ne znam za vas, ali ja bih najrađe svaki dan na UZV da škicnem kako  mrvice napreduju, a ide se samo jednom mjesečno, pih...a prošli tjedan  su bili šklolski svaki po 6mm, stisli su se jedan kraj drugoga...
> Ivanova, tvoji jajnici su OK? Meni pak piše u nalazu da su mi jajnici  uvećani (značajno, veličine stisnute šake svaki otprilike) i da su  spušteni u zdjelicu u kojoj ima neke slobodne tekućine(što god to bilo),  ali je dr rekla da će se to vratiti u normalu za mjesce-dva...tako da  me sve hlače žuljaju pa sam iskoristila zimske rasprodaje i posjetila  prenatal (znam da je prerano, al sad me bar ništa ne žulja na struku)


 ma nisu ok,i dalje su povecani i imaju folikule velike,pogotovo desni,ali dr isto kaze da ce to proci.
a ta tekucina ti je ono sto su meni punktirali,ali ja sam imala 4.5 litre,to je isto posljedica hiperstimulacije.
moji nisu jedan pored drugoga nego iznad,probat cu slikat pa stavit slikicu...

----------


## mala bu

ivanova,štrumfica,pinky[/B]-super kaj je sve u redu!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
štrumfica,i meni je dr rekao da su mi jajnici uvećani,ali da je to od stimulacije te da će se postepeno vretiti u normalu-tako da ne brineš...
znači,curke vi idete 1mjesečno na uzv?a ja mislila da se kod blizanaca mora češće...doduše,ja sam do sada bila svaki tjedan i opet sam u pon naručena... :Shock: 
e da,da vas još ovo pitam...jeste se kaj udebljale do sad?...ja sam 2kg u plusu od samog poičetka stimulacije,ali s tim da imam viška otprije pa pitam... :Embarassed:

----------


## mala bu

joj,zaboravih...*ivanova*-super ti je avatar!!!!lajkam....

----------


## ivanova

hvala hvala,lijepi su na mamu  :Laughing: 
da,ultrazvuk samo jednom mjsecno,i meni je to malo al kad sam cula cijenu bolje da i nije cesce  :Shock: 
sto se kila tice ja ti bas i nisam mjerodavna jer sam prvo zbog te hiperstimulacije bila izgubila apetit pa poslije strasne mucnine koje su se sad mrvicuuu smirile tako da sam ja u minusu 1-2kg.

----------


## Strumpfica

Ja sam što se kila tiče bila na pozitivnoj nuli kad me doktorica prošli  tjedan stavila na vagu u cipelama i odjeći. Bila sam uvjerena da će vaga  pokazati barem dva kg viška, a ona pokazala moju standardnu težinu....s  tim da ja nemam mučnine, imam odličan apetit i da sam uglavnom doma tj  da se puno ne krećem (znam, trebala bih prošetati bar pola sata svaki  dan ali po ovom vremenu mi se baš i ne da, bojim se prehlade sinusa...).

Zedra, javi nam sutra kako je prošao UZV!

----------


## Pinky

ja sam dan nakon uzva prokrvarila. navečer sam imala par kapi krvi na gaćicama, sutra ujutro (jučer) opet, čak malo više. smeđa krv.
otišla sam na uzv, bebe su ok, dobila eritromicin 4x 500, 5 dana.
sad ležim i molim boga da spoting stane (smanjuje se, samo par kapljica jutros, isto smeđih), odmaram i pijem sve ove terapije.
strašno sam se prepala...
jel itko imao sličnu situaciju

----------


## Charlie

*Pinky* ja sam negdje oko 15tog, 16tog tjedna trudnoća imala neobjašnjeni spotting koji je trajao par tjedana, s bebom sve OK, hematoma nije bilo...preporuka dr. je bila vratiti utriće (taman sam ih nakon 12tog tjedna bila smanjila i skoro prestala, možda je bilo povezano s tim) i malo se pripaziti (nisam morala mirovati). Dr. je mislio da je možda urastanje posteljice zakačilo neku kapilaricu u maternici. Sve je bilo na kraju u najboljem redu. ~~~~~~~ da to nije ništa i da će proći!

----------


## anabanana

Evoi mog nalaza. Danas smo bili na UZV, 8 plus 5..sve je kako treba, bebica je 1,8 cm i srceko kuca sve u sesnaest. Obzirom da mi je beta 14 dan po transferu bila 56, stalno samu nekakvom strahu, ali danas kad sam dobila svoju trudnicku knjizicu......jupiiiii!

----------


## mia74

Prekrasno Anabanana  :Klap: 
Ja sam bila na uzv sa 6+0 i tada sam čula srčeko..i sad sam se naručila za kraj mjeseca..do tada još ravno dva tjedna i malo sam u strahu,jel sve u redu...Osim što sam imala tešku upalu sinusa i završila na antibioticima,jučer sam imala proljev i povraćanje-kao crijevnu virozu,samo ne znam gdje sam je pokupila jer ne idem nigdje...
Ja nemam nikakvih simptoma da sam trudna,ali mi je zato imunitet u banani i stalno me nešto lovi... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lastavica1979

A tek kak vam bude lijepo kad beba pocne bombardirat,kak je to slatko ja svaki dan kad ju osjetim placem  veli muz da sam gora od meksickih sapunica,al kaj ja mogu kad hormoni rade svoje i osjecam veliku povezanost s bebom,muski to ne kuze izgleda

----------


## Pinky

moram priznat da sam se počela doživljavati ko trudnicu tek u ponedjeljak, kad sam vidila 2 sićušne bebice, glave, noge, ruke... sa 10+4 tt
i beta i srca - sve mi je to bilo apstraktno.
al kad sam vidila tec 2 bebice, zaljubila sam se ko nikada do tada, zamalo se nisam rasplakala od sreće usred uzv-a

----------


## ivanova

> Prekrasno Anabanana 
> Ja sam bila na uzv sa 6+0 i tada sam čula srčeko..i sad sam se naručila za kraj mjeseca..do tada još ravno dva tjedna i malo sam u strahu,jel sve u redu...Osim što sam imala tešku upalu sinusa i završila na antibioticima,jučer sam imala proljev i povraćanje-kao crijevnu virozu,samo ne znam gdje sam je pokupila jer ne idem nigdje...
> Ja nemam nikakvih simptoma da sam trudna,ali mi je zato imunitet u banani i stalno me nešto lovi...


samo da te utjesim ja stalno imam proljev i povracam,a nemam crijevnu virozu!

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni nitko nije niti nudio trudničku knjižicu....ma bitno da su se na UZV vidjele mrvice!
Moja dr je mišljenja da ću utriće koristiti do 14 tjedna (iako su upute iz MB do 12 tjedna) i onda se polako početi s njih skidati-tek sam na polovici....

----------


## ivanova

> Meni nitko nije niti nudio trudničku knjižicu....ma bitno da su se na UZV vidjele mrvice!
> Moja dr je mišljenja da ću utriće koristiti do 14 tjedna (iako su upute iz MB do 12 tjedna) i onda se polako početi s njih skidati-tek sam na polovici....


 sad ce to za cas  :Wink: 
i ja imam trudnicku knjizicu,tamo mi je sve ukratko zapisano! ne znam jel to obavezno imati,ako i druge cure kazu da je onda pitaj dr!

----------


## lastavica1979

Obavezno je trudnicka jer kam god dojdes radjati pitaju te za trudnicku.Jedino ako sve ne obavljas privatno

----------


## ivanova

ja sam privatno al sam ju dobila.

----------


## Pinky

> Meni nitko nije niti nudio trudničku knjižicu....ma bitno da su se na UZV vidjele mrvice!
> Moja dr je mišljenja da ću utriće koristiti do 14 tjedna (iako su upute iz MB do 12 tjedna) i onda se polako početi s njih skidati-tek sam na polovici....


ja sam trudničku dobila tek sa 10+4 tt

----------


## lastavica1979

i ja sam prvi put dobila s 12 tt

----------


## kety28

evo i mene , danas uvz 9+4 tt  sve ok vidjela glavu, rukice , nogice i dr. ju budila da ju vidim kako se miće ... prekrasno .  Danas dobila i trudničku knjižicu i dalje mirovanje i utrogestani , kontrola za 3.tj . I ja sam neki dan imala malo smeđkastog kad se obrišem, uglavnom oni nemaju neko objašnjenje samo mirovanje ... kilaža još uvijek ista ... pozzz cure i mazite svoje pupe

----------


## klara

*Pinky, kety28* - i ja sam imala smeđe flekice na gačicama (premao da to nazovem krvarenje).
Prije 3 tjedna na UTZ mi je doktor rekao da mi je pukla neka žilica, neka se na uplašim ako bude malo krvi i da to nije blizu implantacije. Krvarenja nije bilo cijela 3 tjedna, a kad je napokon stiglo van bilo je smeđe. U međuvremenu sam bila na drugom UTZ i bilo je sve savršeno. No dan nakon UTZ bilo je malo crvene krvi. Pretpostavljam da je to bilo posljedica pregleda (dr mi je radio vaginalni pregled zbog onog prvog krvaruckanja).
Možda vam ovo pomogne u objašnjavanju otkuda krv.

kety28 pitaj zašto mirovanje. Možda ti doktor/ica samo želi pomoći tako da ti omogući da ne moraš raditi, da te svi malo više paze? 
Mene je u prvoj trudnoći jako frustriralo to što su mi pisali mirovanje i kad niej trebalo, što nisam odmah dobila trudničku, što mi nisu računali termin prema punkciji, što su me vagali u cipelama i trapericama pa sam bila 2 kg teža... sad mi je svejedno  :Smile: 

pinky ja plačem svaki puta na UTZ  :Smile:

----------


## kety28

klara mirovanje mi je odredila jer ivf trudnoču smatra pod rizičnu , tako se na početku izjasnila . I sada mi je upisala u trudničku da sam prokrvarila premda to nije bilo svježe krvi , valjda  svatko od njih to drugačije tumači. To da je kapilara pukla sam i ja sebi odmah objasnila da se previše ne uzbuđujem ...

----------


## klara

IVF trudnoća je samo jako željena, ne rizična sama po sebi.
Meni ovu trudnoću vodi isti doktor kao i prvu (doktor MPO-vac), ali sad me ne tretira kao rizičnu. I ja sam nekako moju trudnoću u mojoj glavi proglasila nerizičnom, za razliku od prošli puta. kao da je ipak stvar u glavi, stavu... Nadam se da će tako zaista i biti.

kety meni je danas 9+4, poklapamo se skoro u dan  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci dobila trudnicku kod soc. ginekologa tek sa 15 tjedana, a sad vec sa8 plus 5, vodim trudnocu privatno. Ma nije to vazno, bitno je da je trudnoca kako treba...i da sve zavrsi sretno.
I prva je trudnoca bila IVF, ali ni na trenutak nisam pomislila da bi se nesto lose moglo dogoditi, i hvala Bogu, nije. Sad sam sva u strahu, samo zato jer mi je beta 14 dan bila 56..vec je to u mojoj glavi bilo ?????? Sve sto sam procitala, je da takve trudnoce su ili biokemijske ili vecinom zavrse ranim pobacajem. Ali doktor me umirio i sad cu se pokusati malo opustiti........ali tko ce bit miran mjesec dana do iduceg pregleda????

----------


## klara

anabanana nisam znala da ti već jesi mama?  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

> anabanana nisam znala da ti već jesi mama?


Je draga Klara, ja sam ti rodila svoje zlato iz 8 ET, bila sam vec na rubu zivaca...2008. A sad sam trudna "iz prve", zato mi jos nista nije jasno...stvarno se nisam previse nadala niti cuvala, jer nisam vjerovala...mozda samo malo..inace ne bih ni isla.Ali, eto, dogodilo se cudo, hvala Bogu i CITO-u. Zelim da moje sunce ima bracu ili seku, nekog svoga.

----------


## aneri

Ja sam isto jedna od onih koja je na mirovanju. Sve je bilo super do pretprošlog utorka kad sam prokrvarila i otkrili su mi hematom. Od tad idem jednom tjedno na uzv i preporučeno mi je strogo mirovanje. Po uzv jedna beba je 9+4, a druga 9+1 i u ponedjeljak su bile velike 22mm i 19mm. Kaže dr. da se ne trebam zabrinjavati za taj hematom, jer je posljedica imlantacije i pucanja krvnih žila i da su bebe super, ali meni nije ni malo svejedno kad na ulošku vidim tragove. Jesu oni smeđi i nije to svaki dan, ali svejedno se uplašim.
Za kilažu nisam sigurna da se nešto promijenila, ja pored mirovanja muku mučim sa zatvorom. Još ne povraćam, ali imam mučnine i to navečer, ako ne mučnine onda žgaravicu. 
I tako stvarno je istina šta se napisale da se živi od jednog do drugog uzv-a. Baš se pitam da li će nastupiti period nekog opuštanja.

----------


## Strumpfica

> IVF trudnoća je samo jako željena, ne rizična sama po sebi.


Zar nisu sve trudnoće s više od jednog ploda rizične? A većina nas s  IVFa u zadnje vrijeme ima više od jednog ploda....nas su već pri ET  upozorili da će to biti rizična trudnoća ako do nje dođe pa stoga ima  smisla da nas drže doma ne na strogom mirovanju, ali na mirovanju. Ja  sam se dobro osjećala pa sam pitala jel smijem lagano vježbati (npr. 5  min dnevno sobni bicikl)-i to mi je zabranjeno do daljnjega zbog  uvećanih jajnika, da ne bi bilo kakvih problema....Moje mišljenje je da  su doktori u pravu kad nas nakon ovog cijelog tog postupka ostave doma  na odmaranju, nisam sigurna kako bi izdržala dnevno 8-10 sati sjedenja  na poslu, pogotovo stoga što me utrogestani svaki da tak uspavaju na  sat-dva da ne mogu vjerovati-kao da sam se jako ulijenila....

----------


## klara

> Zar nisu sve trudnoće s više od jednog ploda rizične? A većina nas s  IVFa u zadnje vrijeme ima više od jednog ploda.....


Višeplodne trudnoće su rizične, ali ne zato što su IVF. Vas mame blizanaca vjerojatno čeka i strogo mirovanja (doma ili u bolnici) u nekoj fazi trudnoće. (Nemam namjeru nikoga plašiti, vjerujem da ste toga svijesne - odradit ćete dvije trudnoće odjednom)

Na žalost u Hrvatskoj je zbog apsurdnog Zakona teško planirano izbjeći višepolodnu trudnoću. Možda zato ima toliko višeplodnih trudnoća u zadnje vrijeme.

----------


## korky

Cure sa blizančekima da vas malo utješim, ja sam rodila curicu i dečka sa 38+5tt. i to inducirano. Nisam sekunde morala mirovati da pače stalno sam hodala da se otvorim ali ništa- bebe su rođene preko 2500 g. i 3. dan smo išli doma. I ja sam krvarila na početku trudnoče i bio je to hematom, dr. mi je rekao da  ivf trudnice često krvare najviše radi hematoma zbog embriotransfera- U svakom slučaju želim vam svima puno puno sreće!!!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

korky <3 <3

----------


## klara

korky neka što više blizanačkih trudnoća bude kao tvoja  :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

> Cure sa blizančekima da vas malo utješim, ja sam rodila curicu i dečka sa 38+5tt. i to inducirano. Nisam sekunde morala mirovati da pače stalno sam hodala da se otvorim ali ništa- bebe su rođene preko 2500 g. i 3. dan smo išli doma. I ja sam krvarila na početku trudnoče i bio je to hematom, dr. mi je rekao da  ivf trudnice često krvare najviše radi hematoma zbog embriotransfera- U svakom slučaju želim vam svima puno puno sreće!!!!!!!


ajme curica i decko!!!! san snova... ja samo mogu reci da sam presretna sto nosim dvojceke!
ti nisi isla na carski???

----------


## Pinky

ivanova, to je i moj san

jesu li to tvoje bebice na slici? moje žive kat jedna iznad druge, jako čudno. surfala sam uzv blizanaca i jako malo ima takvih "na kat". nekako mi se čini ko da im je tijesno, ali valjda nije, u dimenzijama su... (joj koje mene gluposti muče, to je čudo jedno)

----------


## tonili

Pinkušo i moje cure su bile na kat i onda su se poslije premjestile u onaj 69 položaj! A da su smiješni tak na kat - jesu!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

> ivanova, to je i moj san
> 
> jesu li to tvoje bebice na slici? moje žive kat jedna iznad druge, jako čudno. surfala sam uzv blizanaca i jako malo ima takvih "na kat". nekako mi se čini ko da im je tijesno, ali valjda nije, u dimenzijama su... (joj koje mene gluposti muče, to je čudo jedno)


 to su moje bebiceeeeeeee
ne brini nije im tijesno,naci ce si oni mjesta kad ce ima trebati vise...
moji su jedan dole a drugi iznad al malo desno,pa ja nisam proucavala te uzv-e al nadam se da je to ok.

----------


## ivanova

> Pinkušo i moje cure su bile na kat i onda su se poslije premjestile u onaj 69 položaj! A da su smiješni tak na kat - jesu!!!


a vidi njih u rozom joooooooj kak se slatke  :Zaljubljen: 
jel postoje neki kinderbeti za blizance,stvarno nisam informirana sto se tice takvih stvari...

----------


## anabanana

Korky, super story...zelim svim blizanackim majkama takvu trudnocu !!!!

----------


## Strumpfica

joj mm je nakon uzv prosurfao sve o blizancima i podnio mi detaljan izvještaj-ukratko-treba nabaviti polovnu opremu i po njemu što je prije moguće ih razdvojiti možda čak i u različite sobe da ne bi kad jedno počne plakati nastala lančana reakcija-ali lako je bit pametan u teoriji, baš me zanima kako će to izgledati u praksi.
mi živimo na drugom katu bez lifta, tako da je razvio i cijelu teoriju kako će to izgledati kad ću ja s bebama ići u šetnju...ma cijeli cirkus  :Smile: 
...ali prvo treba preživjeti ovih 9 mjeseci isčekivanja....

----------


## Pinky

a ja živim na 4. katu bez lifta, uf
a vidiš, ja sam čitala da ih treba istovremeno buditi i dojiti istovremeno, da ne bi ispalo da dojimo po cijele noći.
ma daj bože da mi sretno dođemo do dojenja.

----------


## sbonetic

I moje bebice su smještene kao na kat, bitno je da je sve ok ja sam prvo tromjesječje prošla bez simptoma i super se osječam sada u srijedu čemo saznat spol idemo na 3D ultrazvuk,jedva čekam!

----------


## andream

cure, ja ću samo napisati da vas je predivno čitati kao trudnice. meni je to bilo uistinu najljepše doba u životu.

----------


## Pinky

sbonetic, koji si tjedan sad?
andrea, cmoook!

----------


## rozalija

Cure drage, majke malih duplića stvarno vas je prekrasno čitati, rastopim se kada čitam vaše postove.
Ja sam prije par dana išla u jednu dječju radnju da kupim Jelenčici bočice za hapu i onako usput na izlogu prekrasna kolica za dupliće i ja stanem pored njih i gledam ih a prodavačica kaže stvarno su divna i pita mene  jeste li vi tek na početku blizanačke trudnoće pa malo gledate kolica. A ja se nasmijem i kažem ne ne nisam trudnica.

A ko zna možda je naslutila jer već se po mojoj glavi vrzmaju misli da ako Bog da sljedeće godine u ovo doba kada Jelenčica navrši godinu dana idemo u CITO ponovno kod dr Šparca po svoju drugu bebu ili bebe. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

oooo rozalija to će biti divno!!!

----------


## sbonetic

*Pinky* sada sam ti 15+6, nisam puno više od tebe! Kako se ti osječaš? Meni je već sve najavljno ja ti s 20 tjedana idem u bolnicu na tjedan dana na razne pretrage i praćenje pošto je potpomognuta dr. želi sve držat pod kontrolom i najavio mi je da računam da od 31/32 tjedna idem do kraja u bolnicu i da će biti sigurno biti carski rez.

----------


## tiki_a

cure, i ja uživam čitajući vas, koliko blizančeka!!!
sbonetic, dugo te nisam "vidjela"  :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

> *Pinky* sada sam ti 15+6, nisam puno više od tebe! Kako se ti osječaš? Meni je već sve najavljno ja ti s 20 tjedana idem u bolnicu na tjedan dana na razne pretrage i praćenje pošto je potpomognuta dr. želi sve držat pod kontrolom i najavio mi je da računam da od 31/32 tjedna idem do kraja u bolnicu i da će biti sigurno biti carski rez.


 :Shock:   :Shock:

----------


## Pinky

ja sam, ko heparinka i rh - dok je muž rh+, napravila već dosta pretraga. prošli mjesec sam vadila 6 x krv, sad moram ponoviti krvnu grupu i rh faktor, napraviti veliki koagulogram, jetrene probe, briseve, papu, svaki mjesec prije nego što odem po mjesečnu dozu heparina moram kontrolirati urin i krvnu sliku, pa mi ni to ne gine i sada.

ali, budući da sam završila na antibiotiku, mislim da trebam pričekati bar 10 dana do briseva, zar ne?
a papu mi se ne mili raditi jer je to ipak čupkanje tkiva, a ja sam sklona krvarenjima i bez inekcija heparina.
mislim da mi i jetrene probe trebaju pričekati neko vrijeme nakon ovolike doze antibiotika (40 tableta) jer na njima piše da dosta remete funkciju jetre.

ništa mi nije govorio za rodilište. ja se još ne mogu odlučiti di ću, u dbk ili st.. na pola puta sam. svi liječnici su mi u st-u, starci blizu st-a, ali st bolnica slovi za mesnicu, dok je dbk rodilište hvaljeno. nemam pojma.
ne znam ni hoću li morati na carski zbog blizanaca+heparina.

mislim da ću tražiti uputnicu za hematologa, pa ću popričati malo s njim.

ni ja nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim spavanja i povremene žgaravice. čitala sam da starije trudnice uglavnom nemaju, a ja imam 37 godina. babac lol

----------


## cranky

> ni ja nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim spavanja i povremene žgaravice. čitala sam da starije trudnice uglavnom nemaju, a ja imam 37 godina. babac lol


uh da je barem to tako (ja imam 36), ne bi mi onda bilo muka od 0-24 prva tri mjeseca  :Sad:  ali prošlo je hvala bogu, ovo drugo tromjesječje mi je bilo super (osim jednih hemeroida  :Shock:  ) Sad me baš zanima šta nam nosi zadnji period.
Sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Mimek

> ni ja nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim spavanja i povremene žgaravice. čitala sam da starije trudnice uglavnom nemaju, a ja imam 37 godina. babac lol


a jesi neki babac  :Laughing: . ovo sa žgaravicama ti nije istina provjereno  :Smile: 

sretno svima majčicama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mia74

> ni ja nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim spavanja i povremene žgaravice. čitala sam da starije trudnice uglavnom nemaju, a ja imam 37 godina. babac lol


 :Laughing: dobro si to napisala Pinky..kao da si opisala moju situaciju,osim što se meni "normalno" spava..a sve moje frendice-generacija nisu isto tako imale maltene nikakve simptome...

----------


## zeljana

i ja isto samo zgaravica i to sada krenula prije 15 dana.... eto starija trudnica kako kaze Pinky  :Smile: 
Da li neko zna sta se desava sa "Sandric"? Ona je bas imala mucnine, rece da ce vjerovatno u bolnicu, ne vidim vec duze vrijeme da se javlja na forumu?

----------


## sbonetic

Naša Sandric je u bolnici već jedno tjedan dana ušla je u osmi mjesec i normalno je s blizancima ide prije na praćenje sve je ok s njom mora izdržat još 4 tjedna i dečki stižu! Zadnji put kada sam se čula s njom dečki su imali 2300 dobru kilažicu za bliziće, kaže da je ogromna i sve ju boli od težine trbuha!

----------


## korky

> ajme curica i decko!!!! san snova... ja samo mogu reci da sam presretna sto nosim dvojceke!
> ti nisi isla na carski???


Nisam išla na carski jer se dečko (veča beba) dan prije spustila na glavu a curica je ostala na zadak tako sam ih i rodila vaginalno!!! Sve je prošlo super bit će i vama!!!

----------


## anabanana

Jel netko zna sta je sa kinki?

----------


## Pinky

kinki i beba su ok. imala je hematom zbog kojeg je krvarila, popila dozu eritromicina, krvarenje stalo, bila je na uzv-u u srijedu, bebica ok. preporuka joj je da miruje jer je hematom još tu, pa zato nije online.

----------


## zeljana

> Naša Sandric je u bolnici već jedno tjedan dana ušla je u osmi mjesec i normalno je s blizancima ide prije na praćenje sve je ok s njom mora izdržat još 4 tjedna i dečki stižu! Zadnji put kada sam se čula s njom dečki su imali 2300 dobru kilažicu za bliziće, kaže da je ogromna i sve ju boli od težine trbuha!


hvala sbonetic, pozdrav za Sandrc~~~~~ drzim fige da sve prodje ok.

----------


## mala2

joj cure, uživajte u svojoj T. to je stvarno predivno. moje blizanke su navršile godinu dana. čuvajte se, pazite i mazite svoju bušicu.

----------


## Strumpfica

A jel netko zna što je sa Zedrom i Loks?

----------


## anabanana

> kinki i beba su ok. imala je hematom zbog kojeg je krvarila, popila dozu eritromicina, krvarenje stalo, bila je na uzv-u u srijedu, bebica ok. preporuka joj je da miruje jer je hematom još tu, pa zato nije online.


Super, hvala, stalno je bila tu negdje, a onda nestala

----------


## tonili

ivanova: 


> vidi njih u rozom joooooooj kak se slatke 
> jel postoje neki kinderbeti za blizance,stvarno nisam informirana sto se tice takvih stvari...


Ma moje su u običnom kimbiću i to još onom manjem 60x120 - imaju svaka svoji, ali za sada još uvijek spavaju skupa (evo, danas imaju 3mj.)

pinky: 


> a ja živim na 4. katu bez lifta, uf
> a vidiš, ja sam čitala da ih treba istovremeno buditi i dojiti istovremeno, da ne bi ispalo da dojimo po cijele noći.
> ma daj bože da mi sretno dođemo do dojenja.


Ja živim na 3.katu bez lifta!!!!  :Laughing: 
I crknem dok spustim kolica van!
Što se tiče hranjenja - ja svakako preporučujem istovremeno hranjenje - isprobali smo svašta prvih dana i ovo nam se pokazalo super. Važno je odmah im dati neki ritam. Što se tiče međusobnog buđenja - moje u pravilu jedna drugu ne probude, samo ako je neka tuga u pitanja - onda obje tuguju  :Grin:

----------


## Denny

Evo još jedne sa twinsićima bez simptoma!  :Grin:  Mi smo 20+5, bebe su smještene u istoj posteljici, jedna sprijeda, druga natrag i zasad je sve za pet. Jedino me trbuh počeo sve više zatezati, dosta je težak. Preporučeno mi je "sve lagano" ali mirovala nisam ni dana. Bila je praksa u ST da trudnice sa blizancima idu sa 36 tt u rodilište do kraja trudnoće, ali mi još o tome nismo pričali, jedino mi je dr. najavio od sada češće preglede. Planiramo vaginalni porod.
I ja sam na 4. katu bez lifta, i MM razvija strategiju kako tegliti uzbrdo djecu i kolica, ali vidim da tegle i drugi pa mi je lakše.  :Grin: 

*Tonili* hvala na savjetu, i moji će u početku spavati zajedno, i planiram ih hraniti zajedno. Čini mi se tako puno lakše, kad jednom uhvate ritam.

----------


## Pinky

taman sam htjela pitati, a nisam znala gdje - o tom ležanju po bolnici ako nosiš blizance. danas pričam sa rodicom a ona će, mrtvo ladno da joj je čudno što me već nisu stavili u bolnicu, a da mi garant uskoro ne gine. zašto, pobogu? osim onog spotinga sve je u najboljem redu.
je li to pravilo da nas šalju u bolnicu i u kojem tjednu?
ja se još uvik debelo mislim između st i du bolnice. du je na kraju svita (iako mi je čak i bliže nego st) ali jako hvaljena, a st rodilište slovi za horor rodilište, ali ginekolog u kojeg vodim trudnoću je tamo, moji starci, muž ima ured u blizini st-a, uzimam fragmin u st rodilištu i sve pretrage radim u st-u.... mislim da mi st ne gine.

----------


## tonili

A mislim da nema potrebe ležat u bolnici ak nema problemosa. Iako, možda samo valja malo prije otić na pregled u trudničku ambulantu - tek tolko da znaju da im stižeš  :Wink: 
Mislim, gle, ja sam došla u trudničku sa 33+4 - nalaz koma, otvorena 2 cm skroz do glavice, prof.Đelmiš me odmah ostavio - tokoliza, ne mrdaj, porod može odmah krenut i tak.... A 10 dana prije bila kod doca Radončića i sve bilo za 5 - zatvorena, ušće t oblika.... 
U tih 10 dana...sto čuda se desilo, a ja sam i doma mirovala....
Uglavnom, prof.me malo pošpotal kaj nisam došla prije....iako mi je nalaz bio ok.

----------


## Denny

Da, da, ne gine ti ST!  :Yes:  Ma neće te sigurno staviti u bolnicu ako ne bude nikakvih problema, samo iza 36 tjedana su slali trudnice s dvojkama radi praćenja beba i skorog poroda. Ko zna, ako je sve ok, možda nas i to zaobiđe. Meni je spominjao bolnicu jedino za slučaj serklaže ako bi trebalo, ali hdB zatvorena sam i cerviks je ok.

----------


## tonili

E da - i tek kad su se moje cure rodile i kad sam vidjela kak su majušne - tek sam onda postala svjesna neprilika i možebitnih problema da su se rodile tada - kad je bila frka. Ipak smo izdržale još mjesec dana.

----------


## tonili

I cure - nemojte se opterećivat poričama o rodilištima - O Petrovoj sam svašta pročitala, a nosim samo lijepa iskustva. Možda nije svatko svaki dan raspoložen - pa nisam ni ja. Mislite samo na svoje bebice i na to da ih sretno donesete na svijet. Hotel s 5 zvjezdica vjerujem nitko ne očekuje, a moje je iskustvo pokazalo da, ako i onom najnamrgođenijem udjeliš osmijeh - najčešće ga i on tebi vrati.

----------


## Strumpfica

Ja živim pored bolnice SD, to bu valjda olakotna okolnost kada postane aktualno
 :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

moze li meni neukoj netko objasiti koja je "fora" s blizancima i posteljicama i kako to ide,ja sam mislila da dvojajcani uvijek imaju 2 posteljice??!!
i kako se blizanci doje u isto vrijeme,svaki na jednu (.)??

----------


## Pinky

denny ima jednojajcane, jedna se blastica podijelila!

evo polozaja
http://i65.servimg.com/u/f65/11/95/03/07/twins210.gif

----------


## tonili

*Ivanova*, da -svaka beba na jednu ciku! POgledaj link u mom potpisu  :Wink:

----------


## ivanova

ali znaci ovi koji nisu jednojajcani svaki imaju sjoju posteljicu!?
znaci dojenje je izvedivo,to mora da je veselo!!!
*tonili* nemas pojma kako sam se namucila da vidim tvoje curke jer ja nisam facebook fan pa sam se morala prikljucit na bratov,nemam riječi za tvoje mišice-zaljubila sam se!!!! svaka cast na dojenju

----------


## Pinky

je, dvojajčani imaju svaki svoju 

vidiš da tvoji imaju svaki svoju vrećicu? dennyni su u jednoj vrećici, imaju jednu posteljicu a naši imaju 2.

kopiram:

Jednojajčani blizanci:

Uvek su istog pola i iste krvne grupe. Obično dele iste fizičke karakteristike, kao npr. kožu, kosu i boju očiju kao i telesnu građu, ali ne izgledaju potpuno isto. Nemaju isti otisak prstiju, takođe jedan blizanac može biti desnoruk dok je drugi levoruk 

Dvojajčani blizanci:

Mogu biti oba pola i mogu imati različitu krvnu grupu. Mogu izgledati potpuno drugačije, sa različitom bojom kose i očiju.

----------


## Pinky

otvorili su nam i temu o mamama blizanaca 2011.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62685-T...C4%87i.....%29

----------


## Strumpfica

Tonili, preslatke su!
(a zašto su meni počele suze curiti kad sam gledala te slikice???)

----------


## tally

> taman sam htjela pitati, a nisam znala gdje - o tom ležanju po bolnici ako nosiš blizance. danas pričam sa rodicom a ona će, mrtvo ladno da joj je čudno što me već nisu stavili u bolnicu, a da mi garant uskoro ne gine. zašto, pobogu? osim onog spotinga sve je u najboljem redu.
> je li to pravilo da nas šalju u bolnicu i u kojem tjednu?
> ja se još uvik debelo mislim između st i du bolnice. du je na kraju svita (iako mi je čak i bliže nego st) ali jako hvaljena, a st rodilište slovi za horor rodilište, ali ginekolog u kojeg vodim trudnoću je tamo, moji starci, muž ima ured u blizini st-a, uzimam fragmin u st rodilištu i sve pretrage radim u st-u.... mislim da mi st ne gine.


Pinky, ja sam jako bliska s krugovima zdravstvenih djelatnika ovdje kod nas...Pošto mi (ja) spadamo pod dubrovačko-neretvansku ž., kod nas se u pravilu trudnice šalju u Dubrovnik, osim ako baš ne NAGLASIŠ da iz nekog razloga želiš u St, a vjeruj mi, svi to pokušavaju naglasiti jer je većina uvjerena da je Split daleko bolji! Iako uvijek postoji "šansa" da će naletit netko ko nije raspoložen taj dan  :Rolling Eyes:  Da ti barem malim dijelom olakšam odluku, iz nekog općeg iskustva kod nas...
PS. Mojoj prijateljici je dr spavao na fotelji dok je ona rađala, s tim da joj je babica bila super. Pogađate gdje??? U Dubrovniku, naravno  :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

ma znam tally, a ja ko prava splitsko dalmatinska udana u dubrovačku, po svaku glupost idem u st. a taman sam na pola puta između st i du.
ali zbog svega gore nabrojenog mislim da ću, na žalost, naglasiti da ću u st. uf.

----------


## Mimek

ajme tonili preeekrasne su  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gugi32

> cure, ja ću samo napisati da vas je predivno čitati kao trudnice. meni je to bilo uistinu najljepše doba u životu.


Potpisujem i pozdravljam!

----------


## zedra

> A jel netko zna što je sa Zedrom i Loks?


 
Halo drage moje, citam ja vas, ali sam morala malo se maknuti jer me ovi spontani ubili u pojam...bila sam na uzv i kuca jedno srce..kontrola za 4 tj. kada će biti 12 tjedana...do tada drhtim kao i sve mi...

----------


## Strumpfica

Zedra, ova tema na forum-u je u zadnje vrijeme postala skroz optimistična  :Smile: 
Baš mi je drago da si nam se javila i da je sve OK!

----------


## Pinky

ja ne mogu otvarati nijednu temu sa potpomognute osim ove i imunoloških pretraga. uvijek me zaskoči neka tuga i ružna vijest, kad god neku drugu temu otvorim.

----------


## mia74

Imaš pravo Pinky..ja sam se čak neko vrijeme makla sa rode jer nisam mogla čitati sve te tužne vijesti pogotovo jer sam i ja još u tom rizičnom periodu..
Jedva čekam svoj drugi uzv koji je točno za tjedan dana..

----------


## kinki

Evo mene, još u komadu :Smile: 
Pijem neke homeopatske granulice i nema više krvi hvala bogu! Kontrola za 10 dana.
da vas pitam-dali vi nakon svega šta ste proživile planirate ići na kombinirani probir i ev. na amniocintezu?  Ja sam uvik mislila da ću ići,  al nakon ovog krvarenja i svega postalo mi je jasno da bi se teško ikad odlučila na AB, bezobzira na nalaze.   Kako mi se bliži onaj famozni 12. tjedan sve više razmišljam o tome i naravno umirem od straha.  Šta vi mislite,  ići ćete na te pretrage ili ne?

----------


## zedra

Ja sam već dogovorila te pretrage, ali i sama razmišljam šta ako....Mislim da ako si 100% sigurna da ne bi prekidala trudnoću ni u slucaju loših nalaza, ne trebaš ni ići...jedino ako si tip, kao ja, da želiš znati, bez obzira na sve, ali onda je tu opet rizik amniocenteze bez koje kombinirani probir ništa ne vrijedi...U svakom slucaju, sretno...

----------


## kinki

> Ja sam već dogovorila te pretrage, ali i sama razmišljam šta ako....Mislim da ako si 100% sigurna da ne bi prekidala trudnoću ni u slucaju loših nalaza, ne trebaš ni ići...jedino ako si tip, kao ja, da želiš znati, bez obzira na sve, ali onda je tu opet rizik amniocenteze bez koje kombinirani probir ništa ne vrijedi...U svakom slucaju, sretno...


A ne znam više ništa...U ništa nisam sigurna.  Zato vas i pitam da čujem vaša mišljenja,  to mi neće pomoć u odluci al će mi bar pokazat da nisam luda što o tome razmišljam :Smile:

----------


## mia74

Ja razmišljam o kombiniranom probiru...i koliko to želim,toliko me strah nalaza...Al mislim da ću je ipak napraviti.
Pitat ću iskreno svog doktora,mada se oni se smiju uplitat u tvoju odluku..

----------


## CERES

Mia 74,  koliko vidim isto smo godište, ja sam sad u 17. tjednu i nije mi se bilo teško odlučiti za kombinirani probir ( napravila sam ga u 12. tjednu), to je rana neinvazivna pretraga sa 90%- tnom vjerojatnošću i sva sreća da mi je i ultrazvučni probir i biokemijski probir  pokazao rizik  puno manji od graničnog, problem bi bio što napraviti ako nalazi ne bi bili takvi,e  onda bi trebala sljediti amniocenteza i zbilja ne znam što bi tada napravila, teške su to odluke koje svatko sam za sebe mora donieti.... ja sam sad nekako mirna, iako su me upozorili da je jedino amnnio 100% točna kod mene bi jedina indikacija za amnio bila godište i ivf/icsi.... ali opet kad razmišljam amnio dokazuje samo trisomiju 21, 18, i 13... a ima još puno drugih bolesti i premećaja koje se ne mogu vidjeti do  samog poroda i ne želim ničim više opterećivati  ni sebe ni dugo željenu bebicu....

----------


## FionaM

Evo da se i ja javim....malo sam se distancirala od foruma nakon onog vala loših vijesti. 
Uglavnom, ja sam danas 10+4, svaki dan imam mučnine s povraćanjem, ali sve ostalo okej.
Bila sam jučer u Polikl. Vili kod dr. K. i UZV je pokazao da je sve onako kako treba biti za ovu fazu.Totalno sam se raznježila kad sam čula kako kuca srčeko moje male mrvice  :Zaljubljen: . Dogovorili smo se za kombinirani probir koji ćemo raditi na 12+3 (za dva tjedna)....nadam se da će sve biti u redu i da mi će neće trebati amniocenteza. 
Mene muči i to što ne jedem uopće zdravo, na svu zdravu hranu mi se povraća, najviše mi pašu domaće kobasice  :Shock:

----------


## tonili

*Fiona* nemoj se niš brinut - ja sam prva 3 mj.živjela na slancima i mentol bombonima  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

FionaM,domaće kobasice :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Ne znam šta mi je smiješno,kad sam ja nedavno uživala,čitaj,davila se u zimskoj,koju inače nikako ne jedem :Grin: ..
Ja idem u četvr. na uzv,taman će mi biti 10+2 i dogovorit ću kombinirani,samo ga neću moći obaviti u 12. tjednu jer mi doktora nema,al znam da ne mora biti striktno u 12.tjednu,pa ću vidjet jel ću prije ili kasnije..

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni je moja gin preporučila da napravim TORCH- jel itko zna što o tome i kakva je korist tog testa ako se radi u trudnoći? Jer koliko sam vidjela na netu to je korisno napraviti prije trudnoće pa sam sad malo zbunjola. 
Nikakve druge testove još nije spominjala....no ja sam do sad bila samo na prvom UZV, čekamo drugi početkom veljače.

----------


## kiša

> Evo mene, još u komadu
> Pijem neke homeopatske granulice i nema više krvi hvala bogu! Kontrola za 10 dana.
> da vas pitam-dali vi nakon svega šta ste proživile planirate ići na kombinirani probir i ev. na amniocintezu?  Ja sam uvik mislila da ću ići,  al nakon ovog krvarenja i svega postalo mi je jasno da bi se teško ikad odlučila na AB, bezobzira na nalaze.   Kako mi se bliži onaj famozni 12. tjedan sve više razmišljam o tome i naravno umirem od straha.  Šta vi mislite,  ići ćete na te pretrage ili ne?


eh, to sama stvarno moraš odlučiti
ali eto ja mislim da ne bih išla, nakon svega što prođemo da dođemo do mrvice, mislim da ne bih

----------


## mia74

Torch je pretraga različitih bolesti koje u trudnica mogu izazvat teške poremećaje,spontani,malformacije...itd..u to ulaze toksoplazmoza,rubeola,citomegalovirus,herpes virus...i još neki...
Meni doktor to nije spominjao,ali meni je zanimljiva toksoplazmoza jer sam u doticaju sa mačkama koje hodaju i po vani,pa ću se morat najvjerojatnije testirat na to..

----------


## anabanana

Draga, ja cu raditi sa 12. tjedana mjerenja nuhalnog nabora, nosne kosti, i sve sto se dobrim UZV i dobrim doktorom moze raditi, i to je sve. Nema sanse da idem na amnio. Pogotovo sto sam O- krvna grupa, ne daj Boze da dodje do mjesanja krvi. Prva mi je curica 0+, i sa njom sam radila samo UZV mjerenja. Ne zelim se uopce time opterecivati, jer znam jako puno cura koje su radile neke od pretraga, i cijelu trudnocu poslje strahovale od nekih postotaka. To sama moras odluciti, dobro se raspitaj o svemu i sto sve mozes saznati tim pretragama.

----------


## CERES

Obavezno je testiranje  trudnica na Toxoplazmozu, VDRL I TPHA (sifilis), HbsAg (hepatitis b), ja sam to odradila još u 9.-tom tjednu( na uputnicu, u isto vrijeme kad sam radila i krvnu grupu i rh faktor) i nalazi tih pretraga su upisani u trudničku knjižicu.
Mene sva sreća zaobišle i mučnine i povraćanje, ali isto znam imati lude želje za nezdravom hranom tipa chikenburger ili suhomesnato.

----------


## Pinky

ja nosim blizance, a sa njima se amnio ne radi. i fala bogu na tome. kombinirani probir isto neću raditi. zadnji put mi je dr mjerio vratni nabor i bedrenu kost i bili su ok.
sa blizancima je i kombinirani puno netočniji.
a ja sam se toliko zaljubila u moja dva mala alienića na zadnjem uzvu da nema šanse da napravim ab. i znam da će biti zdravi i u redu. 
ovo nam je jednostavno suđeno. meni njih dvoje/dva/dvije. eto. 
prije trudnoće sam drugačije mislila, ali sada - sad mi je samo bitno da se bebe dobro razvijaju unatoč mojoj sprđenoj krvi, heparinu, činjenici da sam ja rh- a mm rh+, mojoj starosti. statistički rezultati kombiniranog probira mogu me samo uznemiriti.

----------


## anabanana

pinky, i ja sam rh- a mm rh+, ali doktori ni u prvoj ni u ovoj trudnoci to uopce ne spominju. Hvala Bogu nisam imala nikakvo krvarenje na pocetku, ali znam da bi mi amnio mogla naskoditi.

----------


## zeljana

Kinki teska je to odluka, samo ti i tvoj muz mozete o tome odluciti. I ja sam krvarila i lezala, prezivjela hematom....ali zbog godina otisla na kombinovani, pa on bio na granici, pa dr preporucio amino. Uh kad se sjetim tih razmisljanja.....Uradila sam amino i sve proslo ok., kao i poslije nikakvih problema nisam imala, avo me u 36 sedmici trudnoce. Amono me tako rasteretila nekih stvari, a s druge strane nisam spavala par noci prije zakazanog termina. Dakle, razgovaraj sa svojim muzem i donesite zajedno odluku. Srecno!

----------


## maca2

Ja sam radila mini anomaly scan u 12 tjednu-nuhalni nabor,bedrena kost i proroci,sve u redu.
Odbila kombinirani jer mi to ništa ne znači-ako je dobar,opet ne mora biti pouzdan,ako je loš onda ću još 4-5 tjedan šiziti do amnio.
Još i prije nego sam ostala trudna znala sam da ću ići na amnio i samo amnio (nikakvi drugi probiti,testovi...)-takva sam osoba da jednostavno moram znati sigurno što je na stvari,isto tako znam da ne bih rodila dijete koje neće moći normalno i kvalitetno živjeti. Uz sve to imam nažalost i u obiteljskoj anamnezi indikaciju za amnio.
Naručena sam u Vili kod dr.Kosa 1.2.-već se preznojavam i ne spavam zbog straha i mogućih komplikacija (iako su vrlo malo vjerojatne)...držite mi fige da sve prođe dobro.
Divim se svima vama koje ste odlučile ne ići na probire/amnio-mislim da bi mi život bio puno lakši da se mogu opustiti i uživati u trudnoći...nadam se da će mi uredan nalaz amnio to omogućiti!

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure evo nas 18+3 i prije nego sam ostala trudna sam odlucila ne radit nikakve testove(zbog nepouzdanosti) a pogotovo ne amnio.
Ja sam panican tip ...dok krv vadim dode mi slabo  :Sad: 
Ali sam obavila mjerenja u 12 tjednu na uzv i sve je super i meni je to dovoljno da budem mirna :Smile: 
Nikad ne bi mogla napravit ab pogotovo ne na ovakvom predivnom cudu sta nam se dogodilo  :Smile:

----------


## gargamelica

Cure imam pitanje ?
Kad ste osjetile bebe ...mi jos nista iako me skakljalo par dana pocetkom 17 tj a sad u 18+3 mir ??

----------


## cranky

*Kinki* ako si sigurna da nećeš na AB bez obzira na nalaz onda si si sama odgovorila na pitanje. Nema smisla. Ako nisi sigurna onda... još razmisli.
Mi smo bili na amnio. Nisam radila ništa drugo jer mi je dr savjetovao da niš drugo ne radim jer je sve ostalo nepouzdano (pogotovo za nas starije) i nek se samo odlučim amnio ili ne.
Moram priznat da mi je par dana prije amnio i do nalaza bilo vrlo stresno, ali sad sam najmirnija trudnica na svjetu  :Grin: 

*gargamelica* meni se učinilo neko škakljanje prvi put sa 15 tt, ali sigurna sam da sam prvi put osjetila ovu moju lupkalicu  :Zaljubljen:  u 20 tt.

----------


## Denny

*Gargamelice*, ja sam to prvo "škakljanje" osjetila sa 17+2 i javljalo se samo povremeno, ali tek sad sa nekih 20+5 sam počela osjećati pravo lupkanje.

----------


## Denny

Amnio isto nismo radili. I meni su mjerenja u 12. tt bila dovoljna. Prije nisam tako razmišljala, ali sada ZNAM da nikad nebi išla na AB. A i po mojim godinama, veće su šanse bile da mi se dogodi pobaćaj zbog samog postupka, nego da djeca imaju anomaliju.

----------


## mala2

denny, slažem se s tobom. veći je postotak za pobaćaj. to mi je potvrdio dr. pa smo i mi odustali.

----------


## lastavica1979

I ja sam s 17 osjetila samo lijepo škakljanje,a lupanje s 22 tt i to poslije jela i navecer kad bi legla,a sad u 25tt se druzimo svaku vecer oko 1 sat i ujutro oko 5.30 pocne pulsirat trbuh i osjetim.MM veli da nista ne osjeti jos.Jedva čekamo da nam dojde beba

----------


## kinki

Hvala vam svima, odluka je pala-ići ću na mjerenje nuhalnog i bedrene pa ću vidit šta će dr reć.  Ako to prođe ok, neću ić na kombinirani.   Ja sam AB-,  a muž je A+ ufffff....
Ja sam sad 9 ipo tjedana i jako slabo jedem, puno manje nego ranije.  Mučnine me ubiše....

----------


## Denny

Kinki, i ja sam jako slabo jela, od 8. do 11. tt sam izgubila dva kila, pa mi je rekao da se natjeram jest. Sad jedem manje ali češće obroke i sa 21+2 sam samo tri kila u plusu od početka. Savršeno.

E da, i moje su bebe noćni tipovi, posebno su živahne oko jedan - dva ujutro!  :Laughing:

----------


## cranky

Ja sam A-, a dragi A+. To vam nema veze, nakon amnio se dobije injekcija i nema frke. Ali nije da nikoga na ništa nagovaram, samo još dodajem info.

Moja lupkalica  :Zaljubljen:  je isto na početku tako imala 2 puta dnevno "treninge" oko 6 ujutro i oko 5, 6 navečer, a sad (27+4).... to lupa i skače stalno  :Grin:  Neki put me zna tako drmnut da mi dođe da joj vratim  :Laughing: 
Ne mogu si zamsilit šta će to bit još do kraja  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni je to slatko kad ga osjetim onda malo pomazim bušicu i smiri se. Žao mi muža on uporno želi osjetit bebu a kad stavi ruku na trbuh on se smiri.

----------


## cranky

> Meni je to slatko kad ga osjetim onda malo pomazim bušicu i smiri se. Žao mi muža on uporno želi osjetit bebu a kad stavi ruku na trbuh on se smiri.


A bome moja lupa i njega bez beda  :Laughing:  Iako se zna i primirit kad on stavi ruku.

----------


## Maja Lena

Drage sve, tako mi vas je lijepo čitati na ovoj temi. Mi smo tek počeli s pikanjem i tako bi vam se voljela pridružiti na ovoj temi uskoro.

----------


## ValaMala

> Drage sve, tako mi vas je lijepo čitati na ovoj temi. Mi smo tek počeli s pikanjem i tako bi vam se voljela pridružiti na ovoj temi uskoro.


Potpisujem, potpisujem, potpisujem! Čeznem za danom kad se preselim u ovu vašu virtualnu sobicu i objavim plusić... Tako ste blagoslovljene...

----------


## mala bu

samo da vam javim da se odjavljujem s liste trudnica... :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad: 
svima ostalima SRETNO od srca.... :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Što je bilo *mala bu*? Tako mi je žao...

----------


## Pinky

ajme bože  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
misila sam da su ružne stvari iza nas  :Crying or Very sad: 
drž se draga moja  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## cranky

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ana 03

evo i nas malo ovdje usli smo u 14.tj.do sad sam vadila samo krv i urinokulturu i vaginalni uvz svaka 3 tj.smo imali. danas sam bila samo na pregledu bez uvz dr.kaze sve je ok.ja se fantasticno za sad osjecam! malo me kičma zeza al Boze moj nesto mora  :Very Happy: . ma da imam zadnja 2 tj neku bol prilikom prvog mokrenja ujutro ( kao da se iz desne zdjelice proteze).kaze da je sve ok i za to mi je dala Normabel???prvi x cujem to?!inace vodim sve to u Petrovoj i za 3 tj.imam uvz preko trbuha(prvi x) sto znaci 6 tj necu bebaca vidjet...malo mi dugo,ja se navikla... a sto se ticalo dodatnih pretraga nismo bili zainteresirani,nit smo trazili...kad vidim bebaca na slikici vazno mi je da se rodi i da nam dode, a sta dragi Bog jer ga/ju vec sad obadvoje obozavamo.

----------


## Strumpfica

Normabel daju da bi spriječili neželjene kontrakcije maternice. To je navodno standard nakon MPO-da ne bi bilo. 
Kad mi ga je ginekolog nudio (kad je vidio prvu pozitivnu betu) mi nije to tako prezentirao (kao ja znam zašto to služi, moš si misliti, kasnije sam saznala od doktorice opće prakse) pa sam mu rekla da ja Normabel neću piti. A možda je i pametnije da se ne kljukamo bespotrebno lijekovima.
Što ja to čujem na vijestima-sad kad su uveli e-recept ne moram ići u gin ordinaciju po recepte za Utrogestane nego ih mogu i telefonski naručiti?!?! To bi bilo krasno, stvarno mi je išlo na živce svakih 10 dana ići tamo i čekati da dođem na red (mada je sad sestra skužila pa mi ga napiše bez puno čekanja)

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja uzmem normabel ako sam jako nervozna inace nisam nervozan tip al hormoni te tak izlude da nemogu si pomoc onda normic malo ublazi

----------


## ValaMala

Drage trudnice  :Smile: 

Sutra imam transfer jedne ali vrijedne jajne stanice, pa me zanima kako ste se ponašale nakon transfera. Na VV sam i znam da nakon transfera zapravo odmah odhodaš sa stola gdje ti to rade, na drugi stol blizu i tamo malo ležiš s podignutom guzom. Ima li utjecaja to što odmah hodaš, pa onda kroz 10-15-ak minuta ideš doma? Sori ako je bedasto pitanje, ali nada i strah su tako veliki... podijelite please svoja iskustva i razmišljanja... kako je to bilo s transferom i kako ste se ponašale taj dan i sljedećih...

Hvala, curke...

----------


## Pinky

ja sam kopirala denny lol
ovaj puta sam ležala na stomaku nakon transfera. ali, ja sam u cita, transfer je bio u nedjelju, tako da sam ležala puni sat vremena nakon transfera. nakon toga na kavu pa 120 km do kuće. doma sam ležala 3 dana (po preporuci liječnika) a onda sve normala, ali laganije. ništa nisam dizala, nisam trčala, ali sam normalno živila.
mislim da mi možemo i na trepavicama hodati, ako je to to, uhvatit će se. ako nije - neće. tako sam ja mozak posložila.
sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

Puno hvala, nažalost na VV nema mogućnosti dugo se ležati. Nadam se da to neće biti minus faktor...

----------


## Denny

*mala bu*  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Pinky* i Pinkićima  :Zaljubljen: 
*ValaMala* ja se sijećam da je naša forumašica H20 na SD odmah nakon transfera otišla kući i čudila se zašto je nisu ostavili da leži bar malo. Ta mrvica sada uveseljava cijelu obitelj.  :Zaljubljen: 
Najvažnije je da se ne forsiraš u ničemu, nego sve lagano. Sretno!

----------


## Strumpfica

U MB se nakon transfera odšeta u prostoriju s krevetima i leži sat  vremena. Tek nakon sat vremena su nam dali sve potrebne papire i pustili  nas kući- što je kod mene značilo šetnju do shopping centra, ručak, pa  šetnju po shopping centru, pa vožnju prema ZG, pa malo luftanje u Roses  Outletu (na pola puta do ZG) i od tada više manje mirovanje zbog  uvećanih jajnika koji su zafrkavali i bockali i lagane hiperstimulacije

 Mislim da to leženje nakon ET nije uopće jako bitno, više psihićki, jer  taj embro je mala, mala mrvica, par mikrometara i ona je bestežinska i  nema šanse da ispadne van ni u ludilu
 :Smile:

----------


## klara

Ima jedna legendarna priča koju sam pročitala davno na forumu, navodno je to jedna sestra u Mariboru ispričala pacijenticama koje su se bojale pomaknuti nakon transfera. 
Maternica je kao kruh namazan s pekmezom, dvije spojene šnite. A embrij je zrno maka koji se stavi unutra. I nema šanse da ispadne van.

----------


## ValaMala

> Ima jedna legendarna priča koju sam pročitala davno na forumu, navodno je to jedna sestra u Mariboru ispričala pacijenticama koje su se bojale pomaknuti nakon transfera. 
> Maternica je kao kruh namazan s pekmezom, dvije spojene šnite. A embrij je zrno maka koji se stavi unutra. I nema šanse da ispadne van.


Jako lijepa usporedba  :Smile:  I pomaže, hehe

----------


## ValaMala

Bok curke,

Danas sam imala transfer moje jedne mrvice, ali je stvarno mala, tek dvostanična. I biolog i doktor su mi rekli da mi ne bi vraćali stanicu za koju misle da nema šanse, te da su imali itekako trudnoća iz malo podijeljenih stanica. Kažu da se neke jednostavno dijele sporijim tempom i postanu dječica, a pak da ima onih koje se dijele naglo i brzo, pa opet ništa od njih, stanu ili jednostavno ne uspiju. Kaže doktor meni, Vala, ni ti ni ja ne znamo kakav smo embrio bili...

Pa tako čuvam sada svoju sporu mrvicu - kaže muž da mora da je na njega kad je spora, haha...

Jel koja od vas imala tako malu stanicu ili čula da je netko imao, pa da je uspjela?

----------


## mia74

Drage moje..
Ja sam jučer bila na drugom uzv..i bilo me užasno frka,pogotovo kad se sjetim onih silnih spontanih od početka godine..

Sve je ok,beba je već narasla i izgleda mi baš veliko-a bit će da je doc povećao slikicu.. :Laughing: 
I jako je bila mirna,odnosno umirila se taman kad smo je vidjeli na ekranu..srčeko kuca ko ludo,ona ima taman mjesta oko sebe..
Doktor me pitao kad je bila punkcija i po tome mi je računao koliko sam trudna,pa moj ticker dole i nije točan jer sam sada 11.tjedana.

Izmjerio mi je nuhalni nabor i on je ok,al točno za tjedan dana idem na ono "pravo" mjerenje i nosim krvcu i uzv u Vg-pristala sam na kombinirani probir..

Uglavnom,svi nalazi koje sam mu trebala donjeti su ok,pitao me da li me treba pregledati,jel imam kakav iscjedak..rekla sam da ne treba jer stvarno je sve ok...

Sad ga moram pitati šta sa Utrićima i Fragminom dalje,s obzirom da sam dobila Fragmin preventivno..

Baš sam sretna jer je,za sada,hvala Bogu sve ok.. :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

po punkciji sam i ja 3 dana više trudna nego što mi kontaju po zadnjoj menstruaciji.
i ti si na fragminu? ja sam danas vadila kks i urin (moram svaki mjesec nositi frišku krvnu sliku u bolnicu kad dižem fragmine) u ponedjeljak me čekaju brisevi i papa, a u utorak  moram ponavljat krvnu grupu i rh faktor (jer sam ja negativna a muž pozitivan), jetrene probe i kompletan koagulogram. slijedeći petak mi je 3. uzv.
daj bože da svi ovi nalazi budu ok, frka me je skroz.

----------


## anabanana

> po punkciji sam i ja 3 dana više trudna nego što mi kontaju po zadnjoj menstruaciji.
> i ti si na fragminu? ja sam danas vadila kks i urin (moram svaki mjesec nositi frišku krvnu sliku u bolnicu kad dižem fragmine) u ponedjeljak me čekaju brisevi i papa, a u utorak moram ponavljat krvnu grupu i rh faktor (jer sam ja negativna a muž pozitivan), jetrene probe i kompletan koagulogram. slijedeći petak mi je 3. uzv.
> daj bože da svi ovi nalazi budu ok, frka me je skroz.


Pinky, zasto moras ponavljati krvnu grupu i rh faktor? S tim se rodis i umres....sta ne bi trebala samo coombsov? I ja sam - a muz+, ali nikada nisam trebala ponavljati te stvari?

----------


## Pinky

to je i mene začudilo, al u onoj zbunjoli nisam ga stigla pitati.
ali frendica mi je rekla da je i nju njena gin. poslala na ponovno vađenje jer da se ko fol rh može mijenjati????? nikad čula, stvarno. al eto, izvadit ću pa ću ga pitat na uzv-u.

----------


## Strumpfica

super, a ja im pripremila nalaze Kg i Rh iz 2007  :Smile: 
ma ne može se to mijenjati, s tim se rodiš koliko se ja sjećam iz škole?!?!
2 uzv u srijedu, jedva čekam

----------


## mia74

Da,i ja sam na Fragminu,ali ja sam ga dobila čisto preventivno nakon pozitivne bete-radi bolje prokrvljenosti,bolje implantacije..tak nešto..
Nisam nikada radila nikakve testove na trombofiliju,al mislim da će me prije nego ga ukine,poslati na neke osnovne pretrage da bude miran da ga može maknuti ili ostaviti..baš bih voljela da se ne moram više pikati :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Denny

Cure, ja sam kg i rh vadila prvo za operaciju mioma, pa za operaciju oka, pa za postupak i sad za trudnoću, sve u godinu i nešto. Kad sam tetu na Križinama u ST pitala zašto pobogu moram svaki put to vaditi kad je svaki put A+, ona je rekla da rh može varirati, ali i ono ispod njega što piše (neki indirektni antiglobulinski... nešto) koji je meni uvijek negativan.

----------


## ValaMala

> Cure, ja sam kg i rh vadila prvo za operaciju mioma, pa za operaciju oka, pa za postupak i sad za trudnoću, sve u godinu i nešto. Kad sam tetu na Križinama u ST pitala zašto pobogu moram svaki put to vaditi kad je svaki put A+, ona je rekla da rh može varirati, ali i ono ispod njega što piše (neki indirektni antiglobulinski... nešto) koji je meni uvijek negativan.


Nisam nikad u životu čula da rh može varirati. Nije li krvna grupa i rh faktor nešto jedinstveno tvoje i za cijeli život?

----------


## Pinky

vala i ja sam mislila tako, ali izgleda da može varirati. ili ovi neki poddijelovi (znam da sam pored rh negativno na nalazu imala još neka 2 minusa)

----------


## cranky

> to je i mene začudilo, al u onoj zbunjoli nisam ga stigla pitati.
> ali frendica mi je rekla da je i nju njena gin. poslala na ponovno vađenje jer da se ko fol rh može mijenjati????? nikad čula, stvarno. al eto, izvadit ću pa ću ga pitat na uzv-u.


Evo da vam ja razjasnim malo, obzirom da kod mene ima dodatnih krvnih grupa (da i to postoji  :Yes: )
Znači, glavna KG i Rh faktor se ne mijanjaju, to je uvijek isto, ali se mogu desiti dodatna antitijela ili/i krvne grupe. Kao što vidite na nalazu ima dosta toga ispod što je vama, očito, prazno pa ne idete za tim.
Ja recimo, osim što sam Rh -, imam i dodatnu KG M i dodatna antiM protutijela i to mi piše i u trudničkoj. To može doć nakon transfuzija ili, kao kod mene, prirodno. U svakom slučaju kad vam kažu da idete ponovo vadit KG, onda je to radi ovih dodatnih stvari, a ne radi promjene KG  :Wink:  samo što to tako kažu.

----------


## mare41

cranky, preduhitrilia si me, a baš ovo znam :Smile: , u toku života dolazi do različitih senzibilizacija, stvaranja novih antitijela na antigene,  zbog ovog što je cranky nabrojala ili nekih drugih utjecaja, i ko što cranky kaže-zbog toga se krvna grupa ponavlja.

----------


## anabanana

Zahvalna na objasnjenju, jer mi doc. da sve za vadit, kaze KG i Rh ne triba jer imam od nalaza prije MPO, i da je to to. Kad vec u utorak idem vadit sve drugo, ja cu i to ponovit, bas me briga, kad me cijede, nek me iscijede. Sutra sam 11. tjedana!!!!!

----------


## anabanana

Sve me probada dolje,najbolje jekad lezim, ja ne mogu docekat sljedeci pregled, 4 tjedna je preeeeevise da opet vidim svoju novu  mrvicu!

----------


## Pinky

> cranky, preduhitrilia si me, a baš ovo znam, u toku života dolazi do različitih senzibilizacija, stvaranja novih antitijela na antigene,  zbog ovog što je cranky nabrojala ili nekih drugih utjecaja, i ko što cranky kaže-zbog toga se krvna grupa ponavlja.


da, ovo što je cranky nabrojala, to sam i ja imala navedeno ispod rh faktora i sve je bilo negativno. znam da je dr spominjao senzibilizaciju, vjerojatno je to to.
a možda lakše do nje dođe kad su 2 bebice u pitanju, ipak su to 2 mala krvotoka
joj osjećam se ko supermen
uvik se sjetim one stare: i grow babies, whats your superpower lol

----------


## cranky

> cranky, preduhitrilia si me, a baš ovo znam, u toku života dolazi do različitih senzibilizacija, stvaranja novih antitijela na antigene, zbog ovog što je cranky nabrojala ili nekih drugih utjecaja, i ko što cranky kaže-zbog toga se krvna grupa ponavlja.


 Sjedi, 5  :Laughing: 
Ma ne bi ni ja znala da mi nije bio nalaz prije MPO-a takav, s tom dodatnom KG, a nitko mi ništa nije objasnio  :Evil or Very Mad:  Pa sam se osjećala ko Klingonka i kopala i iskopala  :Wink: 



> uvik se sjetim one stare: i grow babies, whats your superpower lol


Da zakon je ta  :Klap:

----------


## ValaMala

> cranky, preduhitrilia si me, a baš ovo znam, u toku života dolazi do različitih senzibilizacija, stvaranja novih antitijela na antigene,  zbog ovog što je cranky nabrojala ili nekih drugih utjecaja, i ko što cranky kaže-zbog toga se krvna grupa ponavlja.


Upravo sam gledala svoj nalaz krvne grupe i rh. Dakle, A- sam, a u tom dijelu ispod piše "Indirektni antiglobulinski test" negativan i "U serumu nisu nađena antieritrocitna protutijela". To je valjda to onda, nemam nikakvih naznaka za te promjene o kojima pišete, točno?

----------


## cranky

> Upravo sam gledala svoj nalaz krvne grupe i rh. Dakle, A- sam, a u tom dijelu ispod piše "Indirektni antiglobulinski test" negativan i "U serumu nisu nađena antieritrocitna protutijela". To je valjda to onda, nemam nikakvih naznaka za te promjene o kojima pišete, točno?


Točno  :Wink:

----------


## Strumpfica

> Sve me probada dolje,najbolje je kad lezim


Anabanana, meni je moja doktorica od prvog dana dala uputu da ju odmah zovem ako osjetim  ili neke bolove u trbugu ili ako slučajno prokrvavim. Ova tvoja izjava  da te sve probada mi djeluje zabrinjavajuće za 11t osim ako na zadnjem  pregledu niste utvrdili razlog tome, npr crijeva  :Smile: ..... 

Ja sam danas 10t od ETa!

----------


## anabanana

> Anabananai, meni je moja doktorica od prvog dana dala uputu da ju odmah zovem ako osjetim ili neke bolove u trbugu ili ako slučajno prokrvavim. Ova tvoja izjava da te sve probada mi djeluje zabrinjavajuće za 11t osim ako na zadnjem pregledu niste utvrdili razlog tome, npr crijeva ..... 
> 
> Ja sam danas 10t od ETa!


Nista nismo utvrdili, i ja se spremam vec danima otici na vanredni pregled, da se umirim, a onda opet mislim da necu panicarit, pa ne odem. Drugi dan opet bi isla, pa evo opet subota, pa nedjelja........a pregled mi tek za 10ak dana....i u prvoj me trudnoci isto tako bolilo, bilo je sve ok.

----------


## Strumpfica

A pa ako imaš već takvih iskustava, onda će valjda biti sve OK, 10 dana će brzo proći

----------


## ksena28

meni je dr R za grčeve i razno razna boluckanja - "sve je to ok dok ne krvarite!"

----------


## ivanova

bok zemske!!!
ja sam sutra trudna 11 t i nasli su mi e.coli u mokraci. jedan dr mi kaze da pocnem odmah s antibiotikom a drugi da pricekam 12 tjedana sto nije tako daleko! molim pomoc sta vi znate i mislite o tome!?

----------


## zedra

A koji antibiotik trebaš piti? Uzimaj puno tekućine da što više mokriš, ako se odluciš cekati s antibiotikom..Jesi imala kakve smetnje s mokrenjem ili si slucajno to otkrila?

----------


## ivanova

> A koji antibiotik trebaš piti? Uzimaj puno tekućine da što više mokriš, ako se odluciš cekati s antibiotikom..Jesi imala kakve smetnje s mokrenjem ili si slucajno to otkrila?


idem u petak kod svog dr u ivf pol.pa cu jos dodatno vidjet s njim. nisam imala nikakve smetnje nego sam opet bila zavrsila u bolnici jer sam malo prokrvarila(imam hematomcic) tako da su mi tamo napravili urinokulturu i sve pretrage...

----------


## Pinky

> bok zemske!!!
> ja sam sutra trudna 11 t i nasli su mi e.coli u mokraci. jedan dr mi kaze da pocnem odmah s antibiotikom a drugi da pricekam 12 tjedana sto nije tako daleko! molim pomoc sta vi znate i mislite o tome!?


ja sam u 11 tt popila 40 eritromicina u 5 dana. kaže dr da to ne šteti bebama. 
ja se duboko nadam da nije.

----------


## ivanova

i ja se nadam da ne steti jer mislim da mi to ne gine.....

----------


## Strumpfica

Mi odradili drugi UZV, 11t, sve OK, malci naizmjence mrdaju, kad je jedan miran drugi mrda i obrnuto. Skroz su simpa. 
Meni je pak povišeno željezo i feritin u krvnom nalazu pa moram prestati  s uzimanjem Elevita i bilo kakvih drugih vitaminskih dodataka i folne  kiseline i ponoviti te krvne pretrage za tjedan dana.
A idući UZV je tek za mjesec dana...opet čekanje...uh....

Što se tiče ovih bakterija, hrpa mojih frendica je skoro cijelu trudnoću  bila na antibioticima i bebama apsolutno ništa ne fali. Jer bez  antibiotika nema šanse da se riješiš bakterije. No u svakom slučaju  treba piti jako puno tekućine i slušati što liječnici preporučuju.  Novocef se navodno smije piti u ranoj trudnoći.

----------


## maca2

Drage moje trudnice,evo ja dogurala do 17+4! :Yes: 

U utorak bila kod dr.Kosa u Viliju-došla na amniocentezu-nakon uzv-a i razgovora dr. me odgovorio od amnio,kaže da je veći rizik da će se nešto iskomplicirati (posteljica mi je sprijeda i imam još mali hematomić) nego da beba ima neku anomaliju.

Poslao me samo raditi double test (rizik za Down 1:7822,rizik za trisomniju 18 1:1404) i felatnu ehokardiografiju za 2 tjedna na Srebrnjaku - tek ako to ne bude u redu idemo na amnio. Rekao je da ćeme odmah nazvati ako double test nije u redu ali nije,pa je onda valjda nalaz o.k.  :Confused: 

I saznali smo da nosim curicu!  :Zaljubljen: 
Na uzv,sve super i uredno!

----------


## Sela

*Maca2* ma odlicno!!!!Eto,moze se i bez amnio!Super i sretno s curicom!!!!

----------


## zedra

Maca2, superiška!! Uživaj sada u miru u svojoj bebici..
Štrumfice, super za uzv, brzo će i sljedeći, iako i meni su ta 4 tjedna kao godina...

----------


## FionaM

I ja sam zahvalna dr. Kosu koji me odgovorio od amniocenteze. Mi smo bili kod njega na konzultacijama kad sam bila u 10.-tom tjednu i odmah mi je rekao da mi ne preporučuje amnio nego da prvo napravimo kombinirani u 12.-tom pa ćemo onda vidjeti. Mjerenja su bila ok, nalazi krvi isto tako i kad se sve zbroji utvrđeno je da nije povećan rizik za DS...isto mi je rekao da će me odmah nazvati ako nešto ne bude u redu, ali obzirom da me nije zvao, vjerujem da je sve ok i naručio me za 2 mjeseca kada ćemo raditi standardni anomaly scan.

----------


## nora77

možda sam vam sada upala u temu, ali treba mi recept za opuštanje!

evo i mene da se pridruzim...sad sam u 5 tjednu i čekam drugi tjedan za prvi utz...ne vjerujem još da sam zaista trudna samo strahujem...prvo je bilo kako ću reagirati na stimulaciju..pa čekaš folikule, pa onda strahuješ za js, pa onda koliko će ih se oploditi, pa onda strahuješ koliko će ih dočekati transfer...e a onda čekaš betu...koliko mi je dug taj period bio...nikad proć! znate i same! e onda ti prva beta ok, a onda se bojiš za drugu..oće li se duplat... i sad kad sam te faze prošla na sreću s dobrom betom ...sad čekam utz i naravno strahujem da li će se vidjet srčana reakcija...a joj sad jedva čekam da i to prođe.. ne znam da li ću se uopće opustit!!! sad mi se čini da će bit bolje kad prođe tih famoznih 12 tjedana, ali tko zna čega ću se onda bojat! bojim se da svojim briganjem stvaram samo više štete nego koristi!!  e ta glava...da mi ju je reprogramirat!
mene zanima cure kada ste se vi uspijele opustiti, koliko vam je vremena trebalo da zaista povjerujete da ste trudne i da je sve u redu?

----------


## klara

> ... koliko vam je vremena trebalo da zaista povjerujete da ste trudne i da je sve u redu?


U prvoj trudnoći su bili problemi od početka i tada sam bila jako svjesna trudnoće.
Sada je sve mirno, bez problema, i s 13 tjedana mi tek polako "sjeda" da sam trudna. Mislim da ću to zaista doživjeti tek kada osjetim bebine pokrete.
nora77 bojat ćeš se sigurno, ali želim ti da straha bude što manje. I da svakim danom sve više osjećaš da je ovo san koji se ostvaruje  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

evo u petak bio treći uzv na točno 14 tt
bebice su i dalje na kat, gornju smo super vidili, lupkala je nogicom, jednu ruku je držala ispod glave a drugom se češkala po glavi pa stavila palac u usta  :Zaljubljen: 
druga bebica je ispod ovog bega, negdje na mom mjehuru, poprilično nisko. nju je jedva izmjerio, loše se vidjela. :Zaljubljen: 

uglavnom, sve mjere super (mjerio je bedrenu kost, vratni nabor, opseg glave, but, nosnu kost), ja zatvorena, za sada sve ok  :Grin:

----------


## amyx

*Pinky * ****

----------


## gargamelica

Pinky to su super novosti i nek samo tako skolski nastavi  :Smile: 

Nora 77 evo ja tek na pola trudnoce mogu rec da sam se malo ali malo opustila  :Wink: 
Ipak par dana prije uzv a je uvijek tu neka nervoza  :Sad:  
Drzim ti fige  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

Nora77, razumijem te potpuno, vjerujem sve mi koje smo tako teško stekle svoje trudnoće.. Ja sam sutra 11 t, u petak imam UZV. Toliko me strah da ne mogu spavati, razvijam razno-razne scenarije u glavi, ma užas!! I mislim proći će nakon 12 tt, ali sumnjam...Proći će nakon poroda valjda... :Razz: 
Cestitam ti na trudnoći, želim ti da bude školska i lagana sa što manje briga...

Pinky, carice, meni se cini da ti ideš na uzv svakih tjedan dana... :Laughing: 
Pusa tvojim bebicama..

----------


## nora77

hvala cure! vjerujem da ću se jednog dana pitati....ma ćemu sam se ja toliko brinula?! :Klap:  proći će i to! :Smile: 

želim vam lijepe i uredne trudnoće kao što imate i do sada! :Love: 

pinky  :Love: !

----------


## ksena28

pinkušo prekrašno  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky, carice, meni se cini da ti ideš na uzv svakih tjedan dana...
> Pusa tvojim bebicama..


joj legendo  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  pa idem svako mjesec dana lol
vidiš kako je brzo kad je o nekom drugom riječ hehe

ja sam se mrvu opustila nakon uzv-a u 10tt, možda ćeš i ti. do tada sam bila luda totalno

----------


## lastavica1979

Curke moje ja mislim da cijelu trudnocu nisi opusten barem ja nisam. U pocetku si lud jer bu trudnoca se odrzala,a poslije kad osjetis bebu si lud ak ju ne osjetis ujutro popodne i navecer barem sam ja tak. Kad se beba javi onda ti je super.

----------


## anabanana

> Nora77, razumijem te potpuno, vjerujem sve mi koje smo tako teško stekle svoje trudnoće.. Ja sam sutra 11 t, u petak imam UZV. Toliko me strah da ne mogu spavati, razvijam razno-razne scenarije u glavi, ma užas!! I mislim proći će nakon 12 tt, ali sumnjam...Proći će nakon poroda valjda...
> Cestitam ti na trudnoći, želim ti da bude školska i lagana sa što manje briga...
> 
> Pinky, carice, meni se cini da ti ideš na uzv svakih tjedan dana...
> Pusa tvojim bebicama..


e
e draga zedra, nece proci........nakon poroda opet 100 briga, samo druge vrste. Probaj se opustiti i ne razmisljati crnjake....uzivaj u trudnoci......  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

ja sam veceras na trecem UZV, malo me frka..vise me nis ne probada osim sto imam glavobolje za poludit, al to je mozda od ovog cudnog vremena.jedva cekam da opet cujem ono cudesno bum, bum, bum..danas su mi i mjerenja pa ce UZV potrajat.
Pinky, super mi je drago za tebe i tvoje mrvice, uzivajte !

----------


## Strumpfica

A meni su jučer ubacili bubu da postoji neki baby monitor pa, da se  smiriš, putem njega možeš osluškivati jel bebino srčeko kuca. Izgleda  kao dobra alternativa u tih dugih mjesec dana između ultrazvuka, no MM  se boji da bum se navukla i cijeli dan slušala tako da za sad izgleda  ništ od toga...
 :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

Pinky, super vijesti

----------


## anabanana

moje bebe vise nema..........  :Sad: 
srce je stalo i prestala se razvijati sa 10+1, dan.2tjedna sam bila uvjerena da sam sretna trudnica.........

----------


## Sela

> moje bebe vise nema.......... 
> srce je stalo i prestala se razvijati sa 10+1, dan.2tjedna sam bila uvjerena da sam sretna trudnica.........


*Anabanana* nema ti utjehe na zalost u ovom momentu.Ako te tjesi ima nas koje smo 4 tjedna mislile da smo trudne a nismo vise bile.
Moj bebach je otisao sa 8+3,a ja saznala o tome kad sam dosla na kombinirani sa 12+1.
Izgleda da  je ono tvoje probadanje ipak  nesto znacilo.Toliko o tome da svaka 4 tjedna treba na kontrolu i UZV,po meni trebalo bi svaki tjedan
u pocetku.Draga nasa,vristi,placi,lupaj glavom,cvili,odtuguj,trebat ce ti vremena,a onda se saberi i-sve ispocetka.Ima nas jos.Nisi sama.
Danas sam saznala da je mama jedne moje kolegice s posla imala 6 spontanih prije nego li je zacela nju.Sto misseda sto spontanih.
Eto,ima nade uvijek,samo ne odustajati.Anabanana,ti si mlada i lakse(manje teze)ces sve to podnijeti...Ima cura koje su dulje trudne pa izgube bebe
u 20 tj,30tj ili odmah nakon poroda.Mozda je tako trebalo biti da bi tvoja sljedeca beba bila savrsena!!!
Sad nema rijeci koje bi te utjesile,ali bit ce bolje,vjeruj mi.Odradi kiretazu,misli sad na svoje zdravlje jer je jedino ono bitno i kreni ispocetka.
Zagrljaj ti saljem.

----------


## eva133

> moje bebe vise nema.......... 
> srce je stalo i prestala se razvijati sa 10+1, dan.2tjedna sam bila uvjerena da sam sretna trudnica.........


anabanana, žao mi je. Pa kako? Šta kažu?

----------


## cranky

*anabanana  žao mi je užasno. Ne mogu ni zamislit kako se osjećaš* 




> A meni su jučer ubacili bubu da postoji neki baby monitor pa, da se  smiriš, putem njega možeš osluškivati jel bebino srčeko kuca. Izgleda  kao dobra alternativa u tih dugih mjesec dana između ultrazvuka, no MM  se boji da bum se navukla i cijeli dan slušala tako da za sad izgleda  ništ od toga...


Da, ima zove se baby watcher i košta oko 100 eura

----------


## Pinky

uf anabanana, užasno mi je žao   :Sad:  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## klara

anabanana žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## maca2

anabanana  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## mia74

*Anabanana*...jako mi je žao..naprosto ne mogu vjerovat... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## kinki

Anabanana :Sad: ,  strašno, jako mi je žao!   Ne mogu ni zamislit kako ti je...Drži se!

----------


## FionaM

Ajme, anabanana, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Denny

> Ajme, anabanana, jako mi je žao


 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zedra

anabanana, ovo je strašno i prestrašno..žao mi je, draga  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

> anabanana, ovo je strašno i prestrašno..žao mi je, draga


anabanana, drzi se

----------


## sildad

*Anabanana*  :Love: 

Znam da ti je užasno teško, jer i sama sam to nedavno prošla. Plakala sam danima i razmišljala kad će doći dan a da me neće toliko boljeti razmišljanje o tome, ali eto došao je i sad se već veselim novom postupku.

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Anabanana* 
> 
> Znam da ti je užasno teško, jer i sama sam to nedavno prošla. Plakala sam danima i razmišljala kad će doći dan a da me neće toliko boljeti razmišljanje o tome, ali eto došao je i sad se već veselim novom postupku.


Sidad je u pravu, vidis iz mog potpisa slicnu situaciju. Zadnji put sam mislila da ce mi srce puci, a eto, sada opet mislim pozitivno, znas kako kazu: sto nas ne ubije to nas ojaca

----------


## nora77

anabanana žao mi je...ali treba misliti pozitivno koliko ti god to sad nemoguće izgledalo. :Love:  drži se

----------


## anabanana

Hvala curke moje, znam da me samo vi mozete razumjeti, vi koje ste to prosle...plakala sam s vama, a sad placem i za svojim andjelom...sve je gotovo, zahvat prosao uredno, zivot ide dalje....mi necemo u "nove pobjede", nama je dosta. Prvu bebu smo dobili iz 8 pokusaja, zarko smo joj zeljeli seku ili bracu, ali zahvaljujem Bogu sada na njoj, zivoj, zdravoj, veseloj i razmazenoj. Vama svima koje niste docekale svoju bebicu, od srca zelim sto brzi uspjeh po ovom trnovitom putu.. Hvala svima,znam da sam mnoge uplasila, poslje sam to shvatila da mozda nisam trebala nista pisati.

----------


## mimi81

Draga anabanana, tek sad sam vidjela tvoj post, žao mi je zbog vas, ali znam da si sretna jer imaš već jednu bebu. Nikad ne reci nikad....pusa iz zd

----------


## mravak

*anabanana* žao mi je.... 


Drage moje trudnice.. trudna sam 19tj. + 5 i napokon sam se skinula sa utrogestana , danas bila na pregledu i dozvoljen mi je keks !!!! 

Moje pitanje, da li vi koristite kondome kao zaštitu od bakterija ?
Dr. mi je rekao da ne treba, ali mene nekako strah... inače svi nalazi su OK, nemamo nikakve beštije .....

----------


## ana 03

ej evo i mene mi smo 17 tj dr.na je rekao da će bit curka mamina-sreća do neba!!! sve je super osjetim je kak vec kucka mamu svoju ponekad pa sam presretna.što se sexa tiče mi se rokamo od prvog dana čak i par dana nakon aspiracije i to cjelo vrijeme bez kondoma,utrogestan ne koristim od11 tj.na svoju ruku tek mi je sad rekla da ga prestanem :Smile:  a dala mi je normabel u11tj. 3x1 od 2 mg. koji također ne koristim. ne vidim razloga zasto bi to pila ako se super osjećam i kaže da je sve u redu.

----------


## ksena28

> ej evo i mene mi smo 17 tj dr.na je rekao da će bit curka mamina-sreća do neba!!! sve je super osjetim je kak vec kucka mamu svoju ponekad pa sam presretna.što se sexa tiče *mi se rokamo od prvog dana* čak i par dana nakon aspiracije i to cjelo vrijeme bez kondoma,utrogestan ne koristim od11 tj.na svoju ruku tek mi je sad rekla da ga prestanem a dala mi je normabel u11tj. 3x1 od 2 mg. koji također ne koristim. ne vidim razloga zasto bi to pila ako se super osjećam i kaže da je sve u redu.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  ovo mi je prepresmiješno, super si!!!

----------


## ksena28

mi isto kondom-free...  :Smile:

----------


## klara

Sad mi je nešto zanimljivo... prvi put sam bila trudna prije 5 godina i tad su više manje sve IVF trudnice imale zabranu seksa. Ne znam čini li mi se, ili su liječničke preporuke sada malo manje stroge...?

----------


## zedra

Meni su i sada rekli ništa do 12 tj.

----------


## ksena28

meni dr nakon 9 tj rekao da možemo ali ono laganini... ali ja nisam htjela/mogla/imala želju... čim sam se skinula s utrića caboom! sad bi stalno i baš mi je predobro  :Embarassed:

----------


## Strumpfica

Nama nitko ni u kojem trenutku nije zabranjivao....ali ja već neko vrijeme baš i nemam neku želju...valjda zbog utrića s kojih ćemo se skidati polako tek nakon 14 tjedna (sad smo u 12 tjednu)
Zedra kako je prošao UZV?

----------


## coolerica

:meni je gin rekla da može ako je sve ok, od prvog do zadnjeg dana, a mi i jesmo.. istina u prvom tromjesečju mi se baš nije dalo, i isto kao kod ksene, kad sam se skinula s utrića krenula ludnica..a sad ne stignem ni pomisliti na sex (a i beba spava u našem krevetu pa bi mi bilo neugodno  :Embarassed:  al meni bed i kad pas gleda  :Grin: )

----------


## Snekica

Coolerica, bebica ti je stvarno ko princezica!  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

> anabanana žao mi je...ali treba misliti pozitivno koliko ti god to sad nemoguće izgledalo. drži se


*X* Žao mi je!

----------


## zedra

> Nama nitko ni u kojem trenutku nije zabranjivao....ali ja već neko vrijeme baš i nemam neku želju...valjda zbog utrića s kojih ćemo se skidati polako tek nakon 14 tjedna (sad smo u 12 tjednu)
> Zedra kako je prošao UZV?


UZV prošao odlicno, hvala Bogu...Lakše dišem, mucnine me peru i dalje, ma uživam kao nikada u životu..... :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## Strumpfica

Ajd super, baš mi je drago, mislim, ne zbog mučnina nego zbog OK UZV-a
 :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

> ej evo i mene mi smo 17 tj dr.na je rekao da će bit curka mamina-sreća do neba!!! sve je super osjetim je kak vec kucka mamu svoju ponekad pa sam presretna.što se sexa tiče mi se rokamo od prvog dana čak i par dana nakon aspiracije i to cjelo vrijeme bez kondoma,utrogestan ne koristim od11 tj.na svoju ruku tek mi je sad rekla da ga prestanem a dala mi je normabel u11tj. 3x1 od 2 mg. koji također ne koristim. ne vidim razloga zasto bi to pila ako se super osjećam i kaže da je sve u redu.


ajme ti si stvarno hrabraaaaaaaa :Shock:

----------


## ivanova

*strumpfica* kad je tebi termin?
vidim da si imala transfer 2 dana poslije mene...

----------


## Strumpfica

Ah ti termini....ja sam od silnog uzbuđenja zaboravila zapisati kad mi  je bila zadnja menstruacija pa sam si neki dan na kalkulatoru trudnoće s  fiksnom točkom dana začeća izračunala termin 27.08. (a tak je nekak otprilike ispalo i doktorima kad sam im neodređeno otprilike dala datum menstruacije)..ali kažu da  blizanci dođu obično ranije...

----------


## mravak

Joj žemske moja...  MM je strah se keksat sa mnom trudnom ... kaže toliko želimo bebu i da sada zbog keksa nešto krene po zlu!!  
Ako večeras ne bude akcije poludit ćuuuuuuuu !!!!!  :Undecided:  :Confused:

----------


## Ginger

he, sex u trudnoći  :Grin: 
ja sam oba puta na početku krvarila pa smo imali strogu zabranu prvi trimestar
onda smo dobili dozvolu za onako laganini... i prakticirali... ja sam totalno napaljena trudnica
s tim, da smo se jednom poseksali u drugoj trudnoći na samom početku, al nisam znala da sam trudna
krvarila oooobilno 5 dana, beta bila samo 15 i kad je krvarenje prestalo hopa-cupa
kad ono na kraju ispalo da sam nekim čudom ipak trudna

al samo da se osvrnem na utorogestan, nemojte ga samoinicijativno prekidati
u ivf trudnoćama žuto tijelo ne funkcionira kako treba i postoji manjak progesterona
nakon prvog trimestra tu funkciju preuzima posteljica pa ako je sve ok, tad obično kreće i skidanje s utrića
ana ti si već bila u 11.tj. pa je posteljica počelo lagano funkcionirati, al ja se osobno to nikad ne bih usudila samoinicijativno..

----------


## ina33

*Anabanana*, jako mi je žao.




> Sad mi je nešto zanimljivo... prvi put sam bila trudna prije 5 godina i tad su više manje sve IVF trudnice imale zabranu seksa. Ne znam čini li mi se, ili su liječničke preporuke sada malo manje stroge...?


Kad sam ja bila trudna (pred skoro 4), nisu baš imale zabranu seksa, nama je reklo OK nakon 1. trimestra, ako se dobro sjećam (s kondomima, zbog toga što sam ja sklona bakterijama). Možda ovisi od doktora do doktora, a i od grada do grada (te preporuke).

----------


## klara

Ma bit će prije da je moj osobni dojam  :Razz: 
U prvoj trudnoći sam mirovala i imala zabranu... a sad smijemo ali sam toliko umorna (jer radim i imam dijete), pa ne stignem ni misliti. 
Idem s foruma, Sunčica se želi igrati da sam ja mama, ona sestra, a lutka beba  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare157

Cure, možda sam fulala temu, ali nemam baš previše snage tražiti po forumu pa molim za pomoć i razumijevanje. Imam 24satne mučnine na rubu povračanja, po cijele dane jedva zadržavam hranu u sebi. Ima neka neki savjet ili zna za nešto što ublažava mučnine, neki "narodni lijek". Sve što se može nači na int. sam pročitala i probala osim 2xdnevno 25mg vitam.B6. Drugo ništa ne pomaže  :Sad:

----------


## amyx

Meni je rekla kolegica s posla puno limuna i kiselih krastavaca...nisam još isprobala jer me ne muči strašno ali vrijedi probati

----------


## ksena28

meni samo mineralna pomagala, ono doslovno rokanje od podrigivanja  :Smile:  ali i to kratkoročno... evo i sad u 17. tjednu, ono bljaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak!

----------


## cranky

Draga Mare, na žalost nema tu baš puno pomoći dok ne prođe samo od sebe. Meni je jedino bilo važno da nikako ne bude prazan želudac (ja sam se zezala da ne smijem vrtit na prazno  :Wink:  ) jer su mi onda mučnine najgore bile. I mene je do 15. tjedna držao konstantan osjećaj mučnine od 0-24 i ništa mi baš nije uspjelo to ubalažit. Gadilo mi se sve i prehrana mi se svela na čistu rižu, čisti krumpir ili paštu sa zelenim peštom, a doručak i večera mi je bio stostan kruh sa malo margarina  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pinky

daklem, što se sexa tiče nama je rečeno da odnosi mogu biti samo verbalni, na žalost...
sa utrića sam se skidala postepeno u 15.tt
nisam nijednom povratila, ali imala sam muke koje sam ublažavala cuckanjem rennie tabletica i dm čajem od đumbira/naranče. i zvakanjem dvopeka.
uskoro kad vas probava izda, probajte sve narodne lijekove poznate ljudskoj vrsti.
pijte tableticu magnezija dnevno, on spriječava grčeve i prijevremene trudove, a nema ga npr. u twinlabovom prenatalu. ili pijte dosta donata mg.
pijte barem 8 čaša vode dnevno, unos vode je jako bitan.
jedite više manjih obroka, manje će vam biti muka i manje ćete se debljati.

toliko od pinkynih kućnih čarolija za danas. ako vas išta muči, upitajte  :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

*pinky,* potpisujem sve

osobito je bitan *magnezij,* on vas spašava u kasnijoj trudnoći (i inače) 
od grčenja mišića listova i stopala, 
ništa tako ne opušta mišiće kao magnezij (provjerila višekratno :Grin: )

----------


## kinki

> Cure, možda sam fulala temu, ali nemam baš previše snage tražiti po forumu pa molim za pomoć i razumijevanje. Imam 24satne mučnine na rubu povračanja, po cijele dane jedva zadržavam hranu u sebi. Ima neka neki savjet ili zna za nešto što ublažava mučnine, neki "narodni lijek". Sve što se može nači na int. sam pročitala i probala osim 2xdnevno 25mg vitam.B6. Drugo ništa ne pomaže


Nema ti druge nego jest u malim količinama a često.  Meni jedino šta pomogne to su umeboshi šljive-imaš ih za kupit u Bio&Bio dućanima.  Pojedeš pola te šljive i mučnina nestane(pogotovo ako imaš i žgaravicu),  ponekad je najbolje i povratit pa pojest tu šljivu ako nema druge.   I čaj od đumbira pij!

----------


## Pinky

uf te umeboši šljive, u životu ništa ogavnije nisam u usta stavila. žali bože 80 kn. skoro nakon što sam zagrizla nisam dušu izrigala. zato cure, ocijenite hoćete li eventualno baciti toliko novca ko ja.
da ste bliže poklonila bi vam ih, eno ih u frižideru

----------


## kinki

> uf te umeboši šljive, u životu ništa ogavnije nisam u usta stavila. žali bože 80 kn. skoro nakon što sam zagrizla nisam dušu izrigala. zato cure, ocijenite hoćete li eventualno baciti toliko novca ko ja.
> da ste bliže poklonila bi vam ih, eno ih u frižideru


 DAJ IH MENI :Smile:    I meni su gadne al mi fakat pomažu.  A imaš i u kuglicama, tako ti je lakše progutat :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Navodno akupunktura uspješno rješava problem mučnina u trudnoći. Nisam probala jer nisam imala jake mučnine, ali možda nekog zanima.

----------


## Ginger

meni je u mučninama pomagalo da stalno nešto grickam
nikako nisam smjela biti gladna
pored kreveta sam uvijek imala neke krekere i čim otvorim oči - hop u usta
nema dizanja prije toga
a po danu sam pojela tooone badema

----------


## ksena28

meni je baš to kritično vrijeme - ustajanje. pijem euthyrox i ne smijem barem pol sata nakon tog ništa jest (i to se najčešće sjetim popit tek kad krenem u kuhinju ujutro, sad mi je na noćnom ormariću)... u tih pol sata se mučnina taman zalaufa, pogotovo ako idem prat zube... evo nadolazi dok opisujem, imaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa li ovome krajaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?

----------


## kinki

Ajme meni, ja se na dane uopće ne osjećam ko da san trudna.  Gotovo da bih volila da mi se vrate mučnine-samo da znam da je sve ok.  Osim šta mi trbuh raste iz dana u dan-drugih simptoma nema.  Ah da-iman nesanicu :Smile: 
Za koji dan ću bit 16 tjedana i sve se mislim jel mi ovo beba raste u trbuhu ili neki tumor hahaha...Na uzv naručena tek za 10 dana al otić ću već u ponediljak jer lagano šizim...Jedva čekam da se počne micat, pa da znam da je tu.  Osim ako onda ne budem mislila da imam neke gliste haha!  AJME!  Jeste sve lude ko ja ili san ja naveći pacijent?

----------


## cranky

> meni je baš to kritično vrijeme - ustajanje. pijem euthyrox i ne smijem barem pol sata nakon tog ništa jest (i to se najčešće sjetim popit tek kad krenem u kuhinju ujutro, sad mi je na noćnom ormariću)... u tih pol sata se mučnina taman zalaufa, pogotovo ako idem prat zube... evo nadolazi dok opisujem, imaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa li ovome krajaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


 Joj to je i meni bilo najgore, čekat tih pol sata, ali sam se dosjetila pa sam ga popila kad bi me probudilo pišat u nekih 7 ujutro, onako u bunilu i vratila se u krevet. Pa kad bi se onda stvarno digla sam mogla odmah jest  :Wink: 



> Ajme meni, ja se na dane uopće ne osjećam ko da san trudna.  Gotovo da bih volila da mi se vrate mučnine-samo da znam da je sve ok.  Osim šta mi trbuh raste iz dana u dan-drugih simptoma nema.  Ah da-iman nesanicu
> Za koji dan ću bit 16 tjedana i sve se mislim jel mi ovo beba raste u trbuhu ili neki tumor hahaha...Na uzv naručena tek za 10 dana al otić ću već u ponediljak jer lagano šizim...Jedva čekam da se počne micat, pa da znam da je tu.  Osim ako onda ne budem mislila da imam neke gliste haha!  AJME!  Jeste sve lude ko ja ili san ja naveći pacijent?


Draga uživaj, ovo drugo tromjesječje ti je zakon (meni su ga malo zeznuli hemeroidi  :Shock:  ) Ono, super se osjećaš, trudna si, već se trbuh lijepo vidi, a sve možeš još uvijek i onda se bebač pomalo počne javljat i milina. E onda dođe treće tromjesječje, u kojem sam ja, pa te bebač lupa jako, a ti se lagano počneš osjećat ko nasukani kit  :Laughing:  i tako....

----------


## zedra

Curke, u kojem tjednu vam se poceo vidjeti trbuh?
ja sam sada 15 tjedana i munine su puuuno manje, skoro da ih i nema. Nestale su same od sebe, odjednom...

----------


## cranky

> Curke, u kojem tjednu vam se poceo vidjeti trbuh?
> ja sam sada 15 tjedana i munine su puuuno manje, skoro da ih i nema. Nestale su same od sebe, odjednom...


Od prvog tjedna  :Laughing:  napokon nisam više trebala uvlačit trbuh  :Laughing: 
A šta ja znam, ako se dobro sjećam negdje oko 12. tjedna mi je baš počeo rast, ali koliko sam skužila to je skroz individualno.

----------


## ksena28

ja sam plus size trudnica u sutra 18. tjednu, a meni ljudi i dalje misle -uh ova nikako da se pusti frižidera  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pinky

ja sam ogromna. a kako i neću - u meni su 2 klinca, svaki po 20 cm sad ima (prema normalama za moj tjedan, a moji su uvijek bili u prosjeku, čak malo bolji) - prosječna trudnica rodi bebu od 50 cm, pa sad zamislite. moji će imati all in all 50 cm za 15 dana. 
stomak raste ko iz vode, leđa rasturaju, euthyrox više ne hebem, već ponekad pojedem i prije pola sata....

----------


## zedra

> ja sam plus size trudnica u sutra 18. tjednu, a meni ljudi i dalje misle -uh ova nikako da se pusti frižidera


 :Laughing: Ksena, ja sam u ove dvije godine nabujala 15 kg, a sada u stimulaciji (Logest prokleti po 2 tbl., najgore iskustvo u mom životu) i ostatak natukla 10 kg i onda opa-trudna..Sada sam kao omanji kit! (iako sam u tridnoći dob ila manje od 1 kg).Više ne znam jel mi trbušina od sala ili od bebe..cak mi se i mama zabrinula od kud mi takav trbuh-kaže-da nije od vode  :Laughing: !! (Nacula žena nešto o hipestimulaciji i nakupljanju tekućine u trbuhu pa se zabrinula)..

----------


## pirica

*zedra* ja sam imala ogroman trbuh, čak mi je i dr. komentirao kako mi je trbuh velik, a teta u pekari me pitala jesam li pred porod, a ja tek na pola T bila, ali kasnije se malo usporio rast tako da sam na kraju bila trudnica s normalnim trudničkim trbuhom i da imala sam jako puno plodne vode nakon pucanja vodenjaka trbus se smanjio za pola, a dr.-ica na porodu je kometirala kako puno vode ima

----------


## mia74

O Bože...kile.. :Rolling Eyes: 

Ja sam nakon transfera skužila da se nešto događa sa organizmom.
I kad sam konačno stala na vagu kod doktora-prvi puta,negdje sa 11.tj. skoro sam pala u nesvjest!
Bila sam u šoku :Shock: 
Dobila sam od transfera do tog tjedna cca 20 kila.
Najgore od svega je što se ja ne prejedam,što ne jedem slatko,mrvicu više jedem nego inače,ali i to nije stalno..nekad jedem čak puno manje nego prije.
Da sam se barem pošteno izguštirala u hrani,hm..ne bi mi bilo žao :Grin: 
A što je najbolje,oni koji su me vidjeli,ne mogu vjerovat da imam toliko kila!!

Dakle cure..ja sam vam opasna konkurencija u klasi omanjo-većih kitova!

----------


## Vojvođanka

da vam se i ja pridružim sa svojim čarolijama.....
otkrila sam da me čaša coca-cole spašava kod mučnina, pijuckam je u malim gutljajima kad osjetim da najgore dolazi, izpodrigujem se, kažem 5000 puta bljak......i preživim, ništa drugo ne pomaže za sada......
znam da coca-cola nije zdrava ali  :Rolling Eyes: 
i da..... s krekerima i na WC, postali su mi najbolji prijatelji  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

Za colu potpisujem!! Ja je nikada nisam pila, ali sada, u najgorim situacijama, ma spas!!

----------


## FionaM

Ja sam u 16. tjednu i povraćanje polako prestaje, ali od 9.tt do 14.tt to je bila noćna mora - dnevno i po pet puta, a mučnine neprestano...čak sam povratila kad sam ušla u kupaonicu nakon što se MM istuširao...ta njegova Felce Azzurra tuš kupka mi je toliko digla želudac da se nisam mogla suzdržati, povraćala sam i od mirisa hrane u stubištu, ma povraćala sam i odmah ujutro čim bih se probudila.... ma grozno. Meni ništa nije pomoglo, ni krekeri, ni štapići, ni cola, ni mali obroci....jednostavno sam morala čekati da to prođe. Sad je malo bolje, ali još uvijek tu i tamo povratim. Najgori mi je osjećaj kad sam gladna, a ne mogu jesti, većina hrane mi ne paše. 
Što se tiče trbuha, meni je trbuh poprilično narastao, a kilaža mi je skoro ista. Prije trudnoće sam bila na 59, a sad sam na 60.

Meni su sad najveći problem užasne glavobolje, a to je vjerojatno od niskog tlaka. E, da, i smrdim ko svinja....nikad se u životu nisam toliko znojila i ispuštala toliko smrada ispod pazuha...

Ima toga još, ali zasada toliko.

----------


## cranky

> O Bože...kile..
> 
> Ja sam nakon transfera skužila da se nešto događa sa organizmom.
> I kad sam konačno stala na vagu kod doktora-prvi puta,negdje sa 11.tj. skoro sam pala u nesvjest!
> Bila sam u šoku
> Dobila sam od transfera do tog tjedna cca 20 kila.
> Najgore od svega je što se ja ne prejedam,što ne jedem slatko,mrvicu više jedem nego inače,ali i to nije stalno..nekad jedem čak puno manje nego prije.
> Da sam se barem pošteno izguštirala u hrani,hm..ne bi mi bilo žao
> A što je najbolje,oni koji su me vidjeli,ne mogu vjerovat da imam toliko kila!!
> ...


 Nije da te plašim, ali da li te dr poslao malo šećer provjerit?

----------


## klara

I meni je cola pomagala kod mučnina. Sad je prošlo, jutros pred kompom pijem kavu, više nije fuj  :Smile: .

Cure čemu služi euthyrox?

----------


## ksena28

euthyrox ti je lijek za reguliranje rada štitnjače  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Ja sam pred porod imala točno 101 kg, užas... ali s obzirom na višak plodne vode i preeklampsiju koju sam dobila doslovce zadnji mjesec trudnoće, nije ni čudo što sam tako izgledala.
sad sam opet na svojih 78 kg.

----------


## ivanova

ja nemam bas puno toga pametnog za napisat al da vam se ipak javim. trbuscic imam koji je dosta mali a jos su 2 bebe od kojih je jedna svaki put na uzv za tjedan dana veca nego brojimo.bojim se da to samo odjednom ne bukne pa se mazem mazem mazem...
mucnine sam imala negdje oko 7 tt i kad je to proslo skoro nista,sve papam i sve mi je fino a na prosloj kontroli sam bila obila 1 kg,vidjet cemo iduci put.
najvise me muci sto mi se jako zna zamantat,npr pod tusem,kad se naglo dignem.
i bas znam biti jako zedna,prosli put kad sam piskila u casu kod dr rekli su mi da sam dehidrirana!!

----------


## ivanova

i da danas sam 15+4,ima nas dosta koji smo tu negdje

----------


## maca2

Hej curke,nije me dugo bilo ali vas redovito čitam!
Mi smo prevalile pola puta  :Klap:  (danas smo 22+2)
Uglavnom ni ne znam da sam trudna,da trbuh nije iz dana u dan veći mislila bih da sam samo sanjala pozitivnu betu i uzv svaka 4 tjedna  :Yes: 

Baš mi ježao što neke od vas nuče mučnine i glavobolja  :Sad: 

Ja niti jednom nisam imala mučnine,povraćanje,glavobolje i sl. tegobe.
Trenutno smo na +5kg i idem u petak vaditi OGTT (to valjda sve trudnice idu).

Jako me veseli što me popuštaju crne misli manje sam opterećena time kako će trudnoća završiti. Što se više približavamo terminu i što smo veće to mi je lakše (mislim psihički,fizički suprotno  :Grin: ).

Eto,mala utjeha od mene!

----------


## Sela

:Zaljubljen: *Maco* krasno te citati!

----------


## aneri

Ja sam danas 17+3, a mučnine gotovo da nisam imala. Mene od početka muči zatvor, a sad sve češće žgaravica u kombinaciji s glavoboljom. Udebljala sam se 5kg, a trbuh se vidi, jedino kad je zatvor na vrhuncu onda je duplo veći, ali me koža jako svrbi i baš osjećam kako se rasteže.
Nadam se da će se to malo regulirati kad prestanem s hormonima, do 16.-tog tt sam bila na Utrogestanu, a sad valjda do 20.-tog tt na Duphastonu.

----------


## ivanova

ajme mene isto koza svrbi i to jakooooooooooooooo i to ne samo na trbuhu nego svuda!!!
zatvor nemam za sada i jos sam zaboravila spomenut cicke koje nisu niti malo narasle,nosim sve grudnjake od prije,jedino su osjetljive i nekako zategnute!

----------


## Pinky

mažite se, mažite, pogotovo vi duplice!

mi smo vidjeli naše burekiće u petak. srolani su ko dva burekića lol
jedna bebica je skroz nisko, zgrčena, a druga je malo komodnija. nisu  više skroz na kat, sad su ko neki 66 malo ukošeni, jedna glavica drugoj  bebi na stomaku, glavice dolje, nogice gore. posteljica jedna sprijeda,  jedna straga. ja zatvorena, cerviks 4.5 cm.
bebice su napredne, velike, u gornjoj granici "gabarita" za našu dob.
dobili smo još mjesec šetuckanja jer nam je nalaz dobar, nadam se da će tako i ostati.
veliki cmok od nas troje

----------


## ksena28

ajme pinky  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tonili

:Heart:  :Heart: Pinkušo!!!!!  
Puse burekima šalju moje štrudlice!!!! :Klap:

----------


## cranky

Pinky predivno  :Zaljubljen: 
Dva burekića  :Heart:

----------


## zedra

Danas sam gledala svoju bebicu na uzv-stiže nam sin!! Zlato mamino!! :Heart: 
Što je najvažnije, sve je uredno i polako guramo dalje!! Danas 15+5

----------


## Pinky

a joj blago ti seeeee što znaš spol.
mi smo 3 tjedna više od tebe a još ni s od spola.
a valjda slijedeći put... iako za mog donjeg burekića dr kaže da će vjerojatno biti iznenađenje na porodu, jadničak je tako zgrčen u fetalnom položaju, plus je na svim tim crijevima, mjehuru...teško ga je vidjeti. 
ja stalno pričam o BEBAĆIMA, u muškom rodu, pa ljudi i misle da su 2 muškića, a ja pojma nemam šta su...

----------


## mia74

Ja sam u ponedjeljak bila na uzv i kaže doc da nosim dečka :Very Happy: 
Al najbolje mi je kad mi je dao sličicu sa uzv gdje je sa strelicom označio pišu-da ne bi bilo zabune!! :Laughing:

----------


## zedra

> Ja sam u ponedjeljak bila na uzv i kaže doc da nosim dečka
> Al najbolje mi je kad mi je dao sličicu sa uzv gdje je sa strelicom označio pišu-da ne bi bilo zabune!!


Tako je i meni isto oznacio strelicom! 
Pinky, moj se malecki posjeo i raširio nogice...pišo je prvi uletio u kadar!! :Laughing: I tako frajer sjedi i mljacka cijelo vrijeme pregleda!

----------


## klara

Pinky da te utješim ja sam u 18. tjednu i ne znam spol. U prvoj trudnoći sam saznala tek oko 30-tog tjedna.

----------


## ksena28

prvorotkinje, kad ste osjetile micanje bebe? ja još nisam dobila pravi kick a u 18 tt sam...

----------


## Pinky

ksena ni ja ništa... jedna mi je posteljica sprijeda, druga straga.

----------


## zedra

Moja šogorica je trudna koji tjedan više od mene i osjetila je bebu u 18 tjednu, prva trudnoća također. ALi, ona je mršava.. Ja ocekujem ne prije 22 tjedna jer imam izolaciju da mi bebolinu nije zima!!  :Smile:

----------


## cranky

U 18 tt mi se učinilo "nešto" ali ni dan danas nisam sigurna šta, a u 20. tt sam dobila prvi nježni šut  :Grin:

----------


## ana 03

i ja sam prva trudnoća i osjetila sam točno s 16 tj.(mislila sam nije to to) kad repriza tokom dana nekoliko puta! sad smo 20 tj.i ne prestaje igrat nogač po cjeli dan! čak me u 5 ujutro nekad diže jer to ona može! uh a šta će tek bit kasnije.kak se kaže " pamti pa vrati" :D

----------


## maca2

Ja sam osjetila prvi put (da sam baš bila sigurna da je beba) u 20.tt

Sad na 22+4 osjećam svakodnevno po više puta i baš mi je to nevjerojatan osjećaj  :Zaljubljen: 

Pretpostavljam da mi za mjesec,dva više ne će biti tako ugodno i super kad me počne bubenjati po bubrezima i mjehuru  :Razz:

----------


## kety28

drage moje upravo se vratila s pregleda , trudna 17+4 tt , nosim dečka ... micanje još nisam osjetila . Prekrasan osjećaj !!!

----------


## rozalija

> prvorotkinje, kad ste osjetile micanje bebe? ja još nisam dobila pravi kick a u 18 tt sam...


Prvo micanje svoje bebice sam osjetila sa 18 i pol tjedana i to baš onaj dan kada smo saznali i spol. Čekamo mi na hodniku za pregled i ja u stomaku osjetim isto nešto kao neki osjećaj da vam neki leptirići mašu krilima po stomaku, tako neki ugodan osjećaj. Pitam ja svog doc šta mi je to a on kaže draga moja to je tvoja beba, miga, javlja se svojoj mami.
Ajme cure koji lijep osijećaj i dan danas kroz glavu mi prolaze početna miganja moje bebuške i uvijek bih mogla zaplakati. Vidjet ćete ubrzo prekrasno je to.
Puno cmokića vam šaljem.

----------


## Pinky

eh te leptiriće više ne znam jesam li osjetila ili umislila.
ali jutros me je probudio udarac, pa još dva, pa pauza i još jednom. dok sam se snašla bilo je gotovo. pa opet ne znam jesam li umislila.

i ja sam se prehladila. damn. taman kad sam pomislila da sam prošla bez prehlade... nadam se da me fibra neće uhvatiti

----------


## ksena28

i ja curim i sva sam nekako ko bolesna, nikad mi imunitet nije bio gori... nadam se da je prolazno...

----------


## klara

> prvorotkinje, kad ste osjetile micanje bebe? ja još nisam dobila pravi kick a u 18 tt sam...


Ja sam Sunčicu (prva trudnoća) osjetila sa 17 tjedana. Ovo mi je druga trudnoća, isti taj tjedan,a li još ne osjećam micanje.

----------


## Vojvođanka

joooj kako vas je ljepo čitati curke  :Zaljubljen: 
ja brojim 11+2, jučer bila na pregledu sva u šoku i strepnji, kad ono GUŠTER  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
kaže meni gin jel vidite glavu? pa evo srce? a evo i nogice i ruke?
a?? gdje?
pa meni to liči na pravog pravcatog guštera! tako sam ga i MM predstavila  :Laughing: 
mučnine su mi skoro pa prestale! sad mi ni to ne valja! pa prerano je zar ne?

----------


## TwistedQ

Super vas je čitati.. 
Mi danas imamo 15 tjedana. Na UZV-u smo bili prije tjedan dana.
Bebica drži ruku iza glave. I u toj pozi je slikan/a. Kao da se izležava na kauču ili suncu.. 
Malo sam bila u strahu jer me zadnjih par dana od kada ne koristim utrogestan bolila glava. I danas, da prekinem mućenje, odem vaditi krv  kad ono progesteron na gornjoj granici..  :Grin: 
Sad sam opet mirna neko vrime dok ne nađem nešto novo oko čega bi mogla histerizirati..

----------


## Pinky

twisted, glavobolje su normalne u tim tjednima

poćiri ovdje šta se sve događa sa tobom i sa bebicom u kojem tjednu

http://www.net.hr/bebe/page/2010/03/02/0337006.html

----------


## mare157

Evo i mene nakon 10 dana NAPOOOOKOOON sam oživjela malo. Danas ulazim u 9.tt!! Mučnine "samo" od 4 popodne pa dok ne odem spavati, a to je oko 23 sata radi utrogestana. Napokon mogu ujutro doručkovati normalno, pa za 2 sata voće, pa opet oko podne nešto konkretnije pa ručak pa mučenje, grčevi, podrigivanje, stomak ko da sam pred porod. Ali nema veze, bar ne povračam i bar se ujutro naklopam pa kud puklo!  :Laughing: 

Drugi uzv 7.3. je ipak pokazao da se i druga beba "ulovila", ali se prestala razvijati tako da se vidjela gest.od 2,78cm i unutra moje malo zlato od čak 1 cm!!!! Do nje moje nesuđeno tj., gest.vrečica od 0,5 cm. Nekako tužno to izgleda, ali nema veze, samo nek mi se ova mala ribica lijepo razvija i ja sam najsretnija žena na svijetu!!
I ja sam primjetila da kad mi je muka moram nešto pojesti jer mi želudac "nesmije vrtiti u prazno", ali nemam više ideje šta bi jela! Jedem i po 8 puta na dan, sve mali obroci i nemogu više izmisliti ništa novo!

*Pinky* evo i u mom frigu svaki put kad ga otvorim nađem se oči u oči s pastom od umeboshi šljivama i pitam se šta mi je to trebalo! Nešto odvratnije nisam probala, ali bar da mi je djelovalo, nego ništa. Ista stvar sa čajem od đumbira. Nula bodova.

----------


## Pinky

uf umeboshi, to samo kinki voli. i ja ništa ogavnije nisam stavila u usta.
a jesi li probala sa rennie? ona cuckalica protiv žgaravice (mogu i trudnice), mene je spašavala

----------


## lastavica1979

Navodno ako je posteljica sprijeda nesto manje se beba osjeti.Meni je sprijeda i osjatila sam ju s 22 tt. Sad ju jako osjetim kao da je ribica u bazenu. Jedino sto mi je sad neugodno valjda beba pritisne neki zivac u preponi i to me onako jako zaboli al na sekundu samo dok stojim. 25.3 idem na uzv da vidim moju najvecu ljubav u kojem je polozaju

----------


## Pinky

meni je jedna posteljica sprijeda, jedna straga i ništa od kuckanja za sada...

----------


## Jesen82

evo i mene...danas sam 5+5...borim se sa sto strahova ali nadam se da ću uskoro čuti jedno lijepo kuckavo srce :Heart: 

doc jučer rekao da sve izgleda kako bi trebalo a kada je tako u mojim tjednima da u pravilu sve bude ok... pa si to stalno ponavljam :Cool: 

kako ste vi to zdurale, mislim znam da me d sada pa nadalje čeka samo čekanje..ali svejedno :Smile: 

i da li je npr sa 6+2 prerano za očekivati srce?

----------


## rozalija

Nije nije prerano ja sam čula srčeko sa 6+1.

----------


## rozalija

Mada draga nemoj se bedirati ako ga tada ne čuješ u nekih se čuje par dana i kasnije.

----------


## Jesen82

> Mada draga nemoj se bedirati ako ga tada ne čuješ u nekih se čuje par dana i kasnije.


ma znam, trebala bi ići na pregled sa 6+4 ali ako doca ne bude moža završim i koji dan prije... nadam se da bude kuckalo da ne moram štrikati od nervoze :Cool:

----------


## delfin

*Jesen,* razumijem tvoj strah jer se i ja osijećam tako. Imam dogovoren ultrazvuk sa 6 tjedana, nadam se da ćemo čuti srce! No, mene muči još nešto. Obzirom da sam prije ovog postupka dugo vodila borbu s Ureaplasmom, bojim se da se nije vratila. Stoga bih osim ultrazvuka napravila i briseve. Je li prerano dirati dolje?

----------


## sign

> ma znam, trebala bi ići na pregled sa 6+4 ali ako doca ne bude moža završim i koji dan prije... nadam se da bude kuckalo da ne moram štrikati od nervoze


Jesen, mene su naručili na 6+3 za srce, sestra je računala po nekom njihovom pomičnom kalendaru i rekla mi da tad dođem.ja se nadam da ću ga tad čuti!  :Heart:

----------


## kinki

> uf umeboshi, to samo kinki voli. i ja ništa ogavnije nisam stavila u usta.
> a jesi li probala sa rennie? ona cuckalica protiv žgaravice (mogu i trudnice), mene je spašavala


 Haha, ma i meni su ogavne al brate mili progutan je za sekund i odma mi prođe mučnina :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> *Jesen,* razumijem tvoj strah jer se i ja osijećam tako. Imam dogovoren ultrazvuk sa 6 tjedana, nadam se da ćemo čuti srce! No, mene muči još nešto. Obzirom da sam prije ovog postupka dugo vodila borbu s Ureaplasmom, bojim se da se nije vratila. Stoga bih osim ultrazvuka napravila i briseve. Je li prerano dirati dolje?


najbolje da pitaš svojeg doca što i kako je najpametnije...




> Jesen, mene su naručili na 6+3 za srce, sestra je računala po nekom njihovom pomičnom kalendaru i rekla mi da tad dođem.ja se nadam da ću ga tad čuti!


za srčeka :Wink:  :Heart:

----------


## ivanova

> *Jesen,* razumijem tvoj strah jer se i ja osijećam tako. Imam dogovoren ultrazvuk sa 6 tjedana, nadam se da ćemo čuti srce! No, mene muči još nešto. Obzirom da sam prije ovog postupka dugo vodila borbu s Ureaplasmom, bojim se da se nije vratila. Stoga bih osim ultrazvuka napravila i briseve. Je li prerano dirati dolje?


 moje skromno misljenje je da ti nista ne moze biti od uzimanja brisa!
ja sam par dana nakon transfera zavrsila u bolnici zbog hs i dva puta su mi radili punkciju vode(kroz gospođu) i to ti je trajalo po sat vremena bockanja i svega...ako to nije naskodilo bebicama ne moze ni bris!
i ja sam prije imala ureaplasmu ali nisam ponavljala bris godinu dana(tada je bio ok)

----------


## delfin

*ivanova,* hvala ti na odgovoru. Ako se moja ginekologinja složi, napravit ću bris. I ja sam za i mislim da ne bi trebalo škoditi trudnoći. Uostalom, ako se Ureaplasma vratila, bolje ju je što prije liječiti.

----------


## sign

imam jedno amatersko pitanje!  :Very Happy: 

kako sam rekla - idem na prvi UZV sa 6+3 - jel to vaginalni ultrazvuk, ili...??

----------


## delfin

> imam jedno amatersko pitanje! 
> 
> kako sam rekla - idem na prvi UZV sa 6+3 - jel to vaginalni ultrazvuk, ili...??


Da.

----------


## gianna

Joj hvala vam na ovoj temi! 

Da se ne ponavljam, ali osjećam se kao većina vas. Uplašena! 
Nakon nekoliko godina pokušaja i nekoliko neuspjelih trudnoća, ostala sam spontano trudna.

Imala sam epizode groznih grčeva i blagog krvarenja x2, u 5 i 6 tjednu.
Sada sam 7 tjedana i 7 dana. Spazila sam nakon mokrenja, kuglicu, žutu sluzavu....čini mi se da je to sluzni čep. Bilo je i 5-6 žilica.
Bože šta sad?

Nabrzake sam prosurfala strane forume, vidim da se znalo događati i drugima ali ne tako rano.

----------


## delfin

*Gianna,* znam kako se osijećaš. Meni se sukrvica koja prijeđe u smečkasro brljavljenje pojavila 7dpt i nastavila do pozitivne bete. Još je par dana trajalo, pa stalo i sada se opet pojavilo. O strahu ne moram ni pričati. Ipak se nadam da će sve biti u redu.

----------


## ivanova

> imam jedno amatersko pitanje! 
> 
> kako sam rekla - idem na prvi UZV sa 6+3 - jel to vaginalni ultrazvuk, ili...??


 moj je dr rekao da je vaginalni do 14-15 tjedna

----------


## gianna

drage moje, update!
KOd mene je zasada sve u redu. Imamo guštera  :Smile:  vide se ručice i nogice. Jupppppi  :Smile: ))))
Čitala sam malo stručne literature, uglavnom događa se da cervikalni čep bude izbačen najčešće zbog infekcije, ali možebit i zbog kratkog cerviksa. Obnavlja sa.
Nalazi urina i krvi pokazuju da izgleda imam neku upalu, pa sam dobila cefalexine u petak. 
Radila sam urinokulturu u petak, ali nalaze dobijem tek sutra...pa sam odlučila krenuti s antibioticima.
Preko vikenda su mi proradili i sinusi...jedva dišem. Nikad prije nisam imala problema sa sinusima.

Sportski sam tip...0% mimoza... Ali ovo što mi se događa je nevjerojatno....sve se promjenilo. 
Muka mi je...ne kao nekima ali opet grozno.
Svaki tjedan sam bolesna...te me boli nešto, te mi curi nos, te imam grčeve, pa krvarim.
Strašno mi smetaju mirisi...ne mogu se tuširati s mirisnim gelom. Izbacila sam sve cvjetnice na balkon.
Nemam energije kao da sam zadnjih 30 godina preležala u krevetu.

Sretna sam taman mi bilo ovako do kraja (samo ne gore :pls god! :Smile:   :Smile: )))))))

----------


## cranky

*gianna* dobrodošla u drugo stanje  :Grin:  
Tko ga je nazvao blaženim, ne znam, vjerojatno neko muško  :Rolling Eyes:  kojem se mučnine, povraćanja, hemeroidi, natečenost i slične tegobe valjda čine divnim  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ali, naravno, sve to prođe i svde se izdrži za naše mrvice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vojvođanka

ha, ha, ja sam svoje prijateljice za ovaj vikend napala da - ZAŠTO MI NISU REKLE DA TRUDNOĆA NIJE BLAŽENO STANJE???!!!!!
još bi nekako i prešla preko raznoraznih fizičkih smetnji ali šta se dešava sa MOZGOM! moj jednostavno više ne radi! po cijele dane ne radim ništa, ne razmišljam o ničemu, nemogu čitati knjige, sve što traje duže od 30min me uspava.......
a imala sam tako divnih planova dok sam maštala o trudnoći........jedan od njih bio je i da usavršim engleski!!!!!! ha, ha, ha

----------


## amyx

> ha, ha, ja sam svoje prijateljice za ovaj vikend napala da - ZAŠTO MI NISU REKLE DA TRUDNOĆA NIJE BLAŽENO STANJE???!!!!!
> još bi nekako i prešla preko raznoraznih fizičkih smetnji ali šta se dešava sa MOZGOM! moj jednostavno više ne radi! po cijele dane ne radim ništa, ne razmišljam o ničemu, nemogu čitati knjige, sve što traje duže od 30min me uspava.......
> a imala sam tako divnih planova dok sam maštala o trudnoći........jedan od njih bio je i da usavršim engleski!!!!!! ha, ha, ha


sve potpisujem

----------


## cranky

> ha, ha, ja sam svoje prijateljice za ovaj vikend napala da - ZAŠTO MI NISU REKLE DA TRUDNOĆA NIJE BLAŽENO STANJE???!!!!!
> još bi nekako i prešla preko raznoraznih fizičkih smetnji ali šta se dešava sa MOZGOM! moj jednostavno više ne radi! po cijele dane ne radim ništa, ne razmišljam o ničemu, nemogu čitati knjige, sve što traje duže od 30min me uspava.......
> a imala sam tako divnih planova dok sam maštala o trudnoći........jedan od njih bio je i da usavršim engleski!!!!!! ha, ha, ha


 :Laughing:  
Ja sam par svojih frendica sterala u k*** jer su mi uvijek govorile kako im je trudnoća bila predivno stanje, a onda kad sam ja krenula se žalit je ispalo da su i one imale slične tegobe. Pa reko' dobro čemu onda to prenemaganje????  :Mad: 

A mozak.... da, ja sam uvijek mislila kako ću položit stručni ispit kad jednom, napokon, budem trudna i doma. Koji dobar vic  :Laughing:

----------


## cranky

Ali Vojvođanka, da te ipak bar malo utješim, drugo tomjesječje je ipak skoro pa blaženo stanje  :Wink:  Prestane ti se spavat, dobiješ neku ful poletnu snagu i okrenula bi svijet naopačke  :Yes: 
(i onda dobiješ hemeroide hahahahaha pa opet svi planovi odu k vragu)

----------


## Pinky

a ako imaš blizance, leđa ti se počnu raspadati taman kad ti muka prestane  :Laughing:  tako da je 2. tromjesječje isto zeznuto
svejedno, obožavam svoju drobinu i sve što mi se događa  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## gianna

eh baš ste me nasmijale  :Smile: 

Samo mogu reći...i ja, i ja! sve isto za planove...knjige, ugodne šetnje, totalno zdravo kuhati i hraniti se, htjela sam naučiti šiti...počela štrikati ali ne mogu.
A, evo sve zavisi kako ću se probuditi kakav će biti dan.
Osim toga rekla sam i da neću kukati kako god bude...a vidi me sad  :Smile: 

I da naravno zatvor i hemeroidi...već sada!
Kava mi je najbolji probiotik. Evo u nedjelju sam koristila sezam pastu (sezam izmiksani u maslonovom - tahin) i mogu vam reći da djeluje.

A vi cure s dvojkama i više....moj naklon!

----------


## lastavica1979

E curke moje a kak ce vam bit zabavno tek 3 tromjesecje.Sad u 2 uzivajte koja moze jer si u 3 invalid totalni trbuh preko noci jos vise naraste i nista ne mozes barem je kod mene to slucaj. Najgore mi tusiranje i pranje kose toliko se umorim zgaravica me ubije da si mi carape poslije nemogu obuci.

----------


## Vojvođanka

pa daaaaa, svi pričaju o tom drugom tromjesečju kao o blaženom stanju, sve super, stomak taman velik kol'ko treba, puni energije, bla,bla,bla
a mene čekaju proljetne alergije u tom periodu tako da juhuuuu baš mu se radujem  :Smile:  opet me čeka karantena na kauču  :Sad:

----------


## klara

Vojvođanka  možda ti bude lakše s alergijom ovaj puta. Meni je puno bolje otkad sam rodila Sunčicu, prije sam jedva disala uz lijekove, a sad je sasvim podnošljivo i bez njih.

----------


## cranky

Vojvođanka ovo što ti Klara kaže, meni se alergija ful smanjila sad u trudnoći. Inače bi ja već sad krepavala od svrbeža sluznice i natečenih očiju, a sad mi samo nos curi i to je to  :Grin:  Nadam se da će i tebi bit vrlo slabi oblik, ako ne i da prođeš lišo bar u trudnoći  :Wink:

----------


## ksena28

ja sam zaljubljena  :Zaljubljen:  ono totalno, čak imam i leptiriće i trbuhu od 386 grama  :Grin: 

bili smo jučer na UZV-u na 4D, malecka je cijelo vrijeme sramežljivo skrivala lice, držala je rukice na glavi kao "zabrinuta je" a onda je spretno uvalila prst u usta i ne pušta... valjda joj je pritisak sonde išao na živce jer me u jednom trenutku svom snagom opalila nogom da se čak i dokica iznenadila kakav je to kroše bio  :Klap:  a to se savršeno vidjelo i na ekranu

plakala sam skoro cijelo vrijeme, od sreće naravno. premda je strah i dalje prisutan i teško ga se osloboditi, ljubav prema tom malo ČUDU je već sad veća od života!

----------


## Tibi

*ksena* je li da ih je predivno gledati  :Zaljubljen: . Ja bih najradije bila 24 h prištekana na uzv  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Ksena, je li to curkica u buši?  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*Ksena*  :Heart:  a ta ljubav će samo rasti, rasti...nema kraja sreći. Uživaj!!!

I meni je alergija na pelud bila puuuno slabija u trudnoći, taman na proljeće sam bila pred kraj 2. i početak 3. tromjesečja i sasvim sam to fino prebrodila. I nije se vratila u punom obliku ni sad, očito se u tijelu nešto promijenilo.

----------


## ksena28

> Ksena, je li to curkica u buši?


 :Yes:  Jura se pretvorio u curicu  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Ksena, rastop... bit će to prava mala bebica-upornica  :Smile:  tu sam za savjete, ha ha...

----------


## gianna

ksena rasplakala si me  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tonili

Ksena28  :Zaljubljen:  Za prekrasnu curku!!!
Joooooooooooj, jedva je čekam vidjet! :Heart: 
A prst će cuclat vjerojatno i kad se rodi - nema mi slađeg prizora od moje šmizle koja uživa s prstom u ustima....a tak je i na uzv-u bilo  :Smile:

----------


## sign

> ha, ha, ja sam svoje prijateljice za ovaj vikend napala da - ZAŠTO MI NISU REKLE DA TRUDNOĆA NIJE BLAŽENO STANJE???!!!!!
> još bi nekako i prešla preko raznoraznih fizičkih smetnji ali šta se dešava sa MOZGOM! moj jednostavno više ne radi! po cijele dane ne radim ništa, ne razmišljam o ničemu, nemogu čitati knjige, sve što traje duže od 30min me uspava.......
> a imala sam tako divnih planova dok sam maštala o trudnoći........jedan od njih bio je i da usavršim engleski!!!!!! ha, ha, ha


razumijem te skroz!
ja već imam pripremljene neke tekstove koje samo moram pregledat i poslat, ali nisam to u stanju napravit. 
prvo je bilo: ajde, poslije punkcije, pa poslije transfera, pa poslije bete - tad ću se kao moći koncentirati. pa sam umjesto toga upijala sve živo po forumu. pa ajde, nakon ultrazvuka. 
ne znam, jednostavno se ne mogu prisliti da pročitam stručni tekst!  :Rolling Eyes: 

mučnina me muči po cijeli dan, svako par sati.  :Shock: 

a od UZV imam povremeno i neke lagane bolove. ne znam jel to ok? nema nikakvog iscjetka ni ičeg drugog sumnjivog?

----------


## klara

ksena  :Zaljubljen: 

I ja imam leptiriće u trbuhu od ovog tjedna  :Smile:  . Suprotno očekivanom, osjetila sam ih kasnije nego u prvoj trudnoći.

I meni je u prvoj trudnoći koncentracija bila nikakva. Mirovala sam i ležala, imala brdo vremena, a jako malo sam toga čitala ili pisala. 
Sad radim, imam sve svakodnevne obaveze doma i na poslu, malo vremena i koncentracija mi je kao i obično (nije baš neka ni kad nisam trudna hehe), ali nije se ništa promijenilo zbog trudnoće.
Valjda je to zato što sam sada opuštena i puno manje prestrašena nego prije. Ili sam jednostavno drugačije posložila "kockice" u glavi.

Danas me je jedna poznanica baš naljutila, srela je mene i Sunčicu i pitala hoćemo li ostati na jednome (ne zna da sam trudna). I onda je rekla da je sebično ostati na jednome djetetu, kao da se dijeca dijele s polica a mi ih nećemo uzeti. Digla mi je tlak do neba i bila bih se posvađala s njom. Ali onda sam pomislila kako nema šanse da mi jedna nepromišljena glupača pokvari dan. Kao da sam još više postala svijesna radosti koju mi donose moja dječica.

----------


## ina33

Cure  :Smile: .

*Klara*, nisam te/vas  :Smile:  zaboravila za maramu, sad ćemo malo češće dolje oko Uskrsa pa se vidimo.

----------


## cranky

Joj Ksena  :Zaljubljen:  sjećam se našeg 4D-a. To je stvarno nešto predivno i vrijedi svake lipe  :Yes: 
A najviše od svega mi se urezao onaj ozareni izraz na licu mog dragog koji je prvi put valjda stvarno shavtio da će postat tata i da je to malo, slatko, ritavo stvornje na ekranu njegova buduća princeza  :Zaljubljen: 

Drage moje evo našeg update-a nakon pregleda. Kaže dr da sam već 2 cm otvorena i da malena već dosta nisko te malo više mirujem. I da mu se čini da bi to moglo i koji dan ranije  :Razz: 
Ne mogu vam opisat koji pomiješani osjećaji me peru. Ono, jedva čekam da zagrlim našu malu lupkavu štrucu, a onda s druge strane, naravno, paranoje od poroda  :Shock:  Uh.
U svakom slučaju sitno brojimo.

----------


## Pinky

i mene si rasplakala ksena  :Zaljubljen: 
mi smo na uzvu u 14.tt vidili našeg sisavca/sisavku kako cuca palac  :Zaljubljen: 
na uzv-u 18.tt nismo ništa skužili, gužva je u mene, noga 'vamo, ruka tamo, glava u stomaku...

počeli su me lupkati ima tjedan dana. divota  :Zaljubljen: 
samo - strašno sam nervozna zadnjih dana, a svaki put kad se dobro iznerviram zgrči me u stomaku, pa me frka uhvati za bebe, pa kad se sve smiri, uhvati me tuga i jad šta im radim i što se ne skuliram...
nadam se da će sve biti ok  :Sad: 

nama 3d uzv i anomaly scan 1.4., jedva ih čekam viditi, i nadam se da ću konačno znati kojeg su spola.
sutra nam je točno 21 tt

----------


## Vojvođanka

cure, sad kad vidim da nisam jedina s mozgom na paši malo mi je lakše, čak sam rekla MM da me strah da ću mu roditi glupavo dijete  :Smile: 
reklo mi je već par cura da su im se alergije smirile u trudnoći pa se nadam da ću i ja biti takve sreće 
pinky, šta se taj ultz radi tako kasno u 21t?, ja sam naručena na redoviti pregled u 15t i tad mi je gin reklada će me poslati na anomaly scan a ja sam mislila da ću to obaviti odmah u tom tjednu?......jedva čekam ultz da se opet uvjerim da ne sanjam  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

anomaly se radi od 18.-22. tt, ne prije, jer organi nisu dovoljno razvijeni pa nema smisla

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja sutra idem vidjet svoju bebu jedva cekam,sad sam u 33 tt

----------


## Pinky

o lastavice, još malo pa stiže beban! znam da se tebi ne čini da je blizu, ali sa mojih 22 tvoja 33 izgledaju wow

----------


## amyx

aaaaa... a tek mojih 9 prema vama  :Smile:

----------


## gianna

cranky nadam se da ćeš zaokupirati mozak nečim pa nećeš razmišljati o porodu...imaš još tjedana. A mogu misliti kako ti je. Bože, nikad taj strah ne prestaje!

Bila sam na bolovanju par tjedana. Sad smo u 9 tj. i odlučila sam ići raditi (posao nije stresan niti fizički naporan). Svi me izluđuju, svi su pametni da bi bilo najbolje da ležim.
Nabijaju mi grižnju savjesti, a dobro se osjećam. Krećem se brzinom puža...ako se uopće krećem. 

Do kada cure koristite utrogestan? Ja bih trebala do 20 tj. 3x2.

----------


## Pinky

zašto do 20. tt? meni je na pregledu u 14. rekao da mi više ne treba, pa sam se polako skidala do 16.tt
mislim da je do 20. previše, jer posteljica preuzima svoju funkciju oko 12. tjedna i ne trebaju joj više utrogestani

----------


## cranky

> cranky nadam se da ćeš zaokupirati mozak nečim pa nećeš razmišljati o porodu...imaš još tjedana. A mogu misliti kako ti je. Bože, nikad taj strah ne prestaje!
> ...
> 
> Do kada cure koristite utrogestan? Ja bih trebala do 20 tj. 3x2.


Bez brige, prestao je  :Laughing:  Počela me bolit pubična kost, na svaki pokret, i sad jedva čekam da se više sve završi, uopće me više nije strah ničega, samo nek bude gotovo  :Cool: 

Da, zašto do 20 tt? I meni je dr rekao kao i Pinky.

----------


## kety28

drage moje već 2 tj. osjećam lagano titranje mog bebača , sada  u 19+6 tt   ,  ja sam utrogestane koristila do 11 tj. kada sam imala oskudno krvarenje te umjesto utrogestana mi prepisali duphaston kojeg sam koristila do 17 tj.

----------


## gianna

Pa nemam pojma. Doktorica mi je rekla da je prije bilo do 8 tj., pa do 12 i valjda sada preporučuju do 20 tjedna. U Mb, preporučuju valjda do 14 tj. 
A vidjela sam i po nekim radovima (novijim) da se ide do 20 tj. Sad ne bi pametovala jer sam napola zaboravila, ali progesteron ima veze sa stvaranjem prostaglandina, inhibira ga. Zapravo, najradije bih skratila uzimanje utrića...izluđuje me to curenje, pa opsesivno pranje bolje rečeno steriliziranje ruku prije stavljanja. 
Znači trebala bih dva tjedna postupno smanjivati pred kraj?

Kety blago tebi. Uživaj!
A i vojvođankami je super...i ja sam na trenutke pomislila bože kakvo će to biti dijete s obzirom da sam u raspadajućem i tupavom stanju.

----------


## rozalija

ksena divno, stiže nam još jedna mala curkica. 
A tek draga kada je primiš u naručje, kada je zagrliš, kada je poljubiš, svemir stane. Mojoj Jeleni je već punih 5 mjeseci i svaku večer kada legnem u krevet, kroz glavu mi prolazi trenutak kada mi je sestra nakon carskog kada sam se probudila, donijela i dala mi je u naručje. Bože kako sam plakala, sve ostale žene u sobi su me gledale, šta se događa ali emocije su bile toliko jake, nisam pola sata mogla zaustaviti suze.

----------


## dani82

Meni je sada doktorica na pregledu isto rekla da ću utriće koristiti do 20. tjedna ... nije da sam baš oduševljena, ali ništa mi nije teško za mog bebulinca  :Smile: 
*Cranky* draga vidim ja da su tebi dani odbrojani... nadam se da se vidimo danas na kavi  :Wink:

----------


## cranky

Vama s utrićima do 20 tt mogu samo dat saučešće  :Cool:  Ja sam se preporodila kad sam se s njih skinula, čak su mi i mučnine prošle u roku par dana.

*Dani82* kako te lijepo vidjeti na ovoj temi  :Heart:  Je, pomalo cure zadnji dani i još malo pa ću se upoznati sa svojom malom žgoljavicom  :Zaljubljen:  Naravno da se vidimo na kavi  :Razz:

----------


## lola3

> Bez brige, prestao je  Počela me bolit pubična kost, na svaki pokret, i sad jedva čekam da se više sve završi, uopće me više nije strah ničega, samo nek bude gotovo 
> 
> Da, zašto do 20 tt? I meni je dr rekao kao i Pinky.


cure, nemojte se bojati poroda. kao što je jedna od vas rekla "zašto nam nitko nije rekao da to NIJE blaženo stanje" tako nam i rijetko ko kaže da je porod nešto najljepše u životu jer JE  :Smile: ))
i nije uvijek bolno, a možda ste baš vi srećkovićke  :Smile:  ja sam bila i tako jedva čekam opet

----------


## klara

Pa i ako je bolno, može biti prekrasno iskustvo. Bol jednostavno zaboraviš, radost ne  :Smile: 

Kad ja nekome kažem da porod nije jako bolio, MM se samo nasmije, jer je bio tamo i zna da mi nije bilo lako. I poslje je Sunčica bilo u inkubatoru, bilo je puno brige i daleko od savršenog, ali ostalo mi je u sjećanju sve lijepo. I sad jedva čekam ljeto i susret s drugom bebicom  :Smile: 

Usput, mislim da žene koje su prošle MPO manje traumatično dožive porod - ipak sve to prethodno iskustvo osnaži, imaš iskustva s doktorima, pregledima, iglama, bolnicom...

----------


## cranky

> Usput, mislim da žene koje su prošle MPO manje traumatično dožive porod - ipak sve to prethodno iskustvo osnaži, imaš iskustva s doktorima, pregledima, iglama, bolnicom...


 To si i ja mislim. Nama je bol nekako nus pojava koju brzo zaboravimo. Ali vidjet ću kako ću pričat nakon poroda  :Cool:

----------


## vesnare

Moram ovdje pitati: cure koje su rodile, jeste li rodile na termin?
Meni se A. rodio na termin, a ovo sam prebacila već 3 dana i sad me u bolnici stalno tlače da ostanem ležati, jer se termin točno zna radi IVF-a.
Ima li itko da je prebacio?

----------


## vesnare

Potpisujem Klaru, što se tiče prvog poroda, koji je bio dosta težak zbog položaja bebe, veličine, rezanja i dr. ostao mi je u super sjećanju.
Ništa mi ta bol nije bila u odnosu na sve postupke i punkcije na živo.
Kad ugledate svoju bebu, još rooming in i dojenje -predivno, predivno...

----------


## pirica

> Moram ovdje pitati: cure koje su rodile, jeste li rodile na termin?
> Meni se A. rodio na termin, a ovo sam prebacila već 3 dana i sad me u bolnici stalno tlače da ostanem ležati, jer se termin točno zna radi IVF-a.
> Ima li itko da je prebacio?


ja sam prenjela 3 dana, nitko nije spominjao ostajanje u bolnici

----------


## ivana zg

pitanje: nakupljanje vode u trbuhu i injekcije u trbuh radi slabog zgrušavanja krvi?-koliko je opasno?

----------


## Pinky

ivana, ne znam za nakupljanje vode u stomaku, ali ja se svaki dan bodem, od transfera (dakle već 20 tjedana) inekcijama heparina u stomak, zbog granične trombofilije (dakle obrnuto od slabog zgrušavanja, ako sam dobro skužila) i moram priznati dami je , kad je stomak poprilično narastao, ipak bilo poprilično freaky bost se u stomak.
na zadnjem uzv-u pitala sam dr smijem li i dalje u stomak, hoću li možda ubosti koju posteljicu/plodnu vodu (znam da pitanje zvuči glupo, ali ipak) i rekao mi je da mogu do kraja trudnoće u stomak, bez problema i pokazao kolika je igla za amnio u usporedbi sa mojom.
od tada nemam straha, iako je čudno sad kad su bebe prolupkale - uhvatim se, a one počnu lupkati sve u 16. sve je to još nježno, ali kad me lupne 2 para nogu za mjesec dana mislim da bi mogla igla iz stomaka izletiti  :Laughing:

----------


## ivana zg

ali zašto mora u trbuh? i mogu li te injekcije naštetiti djetetu ne samo fizički-šta ti je doktor rekao?

----------


## Pinky

ako je inekcija potkožna (skubkutana) ko i ove heparinske, možeš se bosti na ovim mjestima:

http://www.uwhealth.org/healthfacts/...547738506.html

kaže dr da ne mogu naštetiti bebama. čak ih ove moje protiv zgrušnjavanja spašavaju, da ne dođe do tromba i do smrti beba. ne znam kako djeluju inekcije za zgrušavanje. kako se zovu?

----------


## kety28

drage moje dobila sam nalaze pretraga na trombofiliju pa molim ako mi netko zna reći otprilike stanje mojih nalaza 

          faktor V leiden - nema mutacije 
          Faktor II ( protrombin) -nema mutacije
          MTHFR - heterozigot (mut/wt)
          PAI -1    prisutan  4G polimorfizam na oba alea 

          Protein C -  1,70     refer. int.  0,70-1,40

----------


## sign

cure, ja sam 7+5 i povraćam sve po redu.

ne bunim se radi sebe, ali  me frka da ne unosim dosta vitamina i svega ostalog.  :Sad: 
i da ne dehidriram.  :Rolling Eyes: 

šta da radim?

----------


## ksena28

kety28, pitaj na pdf-u imonološke pretrage!

----------


## cranky

> cure, ja sam 7+5 i povraćam sve po redu.
> 
> ne bunim se radi sebe, ali  me frka da ne unosim dosta vitamina i svega ostalog. 
> i da ne dehidriram. 
> 
> šta da radim?


Jedi par zalogaja pa pauziraj. Pij gutljaj po gutljaj. Tako će možda ipak nešto ostat. Za vitamine ne brini, tijelo ima dovoljno zaliha koje će bebač iskoristit, a ti ćeš doć k sebi kad mučnine prestanu. problem je samo dehidracija, a to, kažem, probaj s gutljajima. Nadam se da će to pomoć. Ako ne, onda bolje odi na hitnu da te malo hidriraju infuzijom. Sretno

----------


## ValaMala

Cure jedno pitanje za frendicu koja je tek ugledala plusić na testu. Ona sirota već povraća i užasno ju je strah da to pusto grčenje mišića dolje ne napravi nešto tom malom tek implantiranom embriju. Jel koja od vas možda pitala dr. o tome? Uglavnom se cure brinu zbog toga što ne uspiju unijeti dovoljno hranjivih stvari u sebe, no što je s šokom koji tijelo prolazi kod povraćanja? Mislim kad povraćaš ipak ti se cijelo tijelo grči, osobito donji postroj?

----------


## sign

> Jedi par zalogaja pa pauziraj. Pij gutljaj po gutljaj. Tako će možda ipak nešto ostat. Za vitamine ne brini, tijelo ima dovoljno zaliha koje će bebač iskoristit, a ti ćeš doć k sebi kad mučnine prestanu. problem je samo dehidracija, a to, kažem, probaj s gutljajima. Nadam se da će to pomoć. Ako ne, onda bolje odi na hitnu da te malo hidriraju infuzijom. Sretno


danas mi je baš krenulo onako svojski, pa sam se prepala. ostale dane sam uspjela zadržat barem po jedan obrok.  :Wink: 
nadam se da neće doć do infuzije!




> Cure jedno pitanje za frendicu koja je tek ugledala plusić na testu. Ona sirota već povraća i užasno ju je strah da to pusto grčenje mišića dolje ne napravi nešto tom malom tek implantiranom embriju. Jel koja od vas možda pitala dr. o tome? Uglavnom se cure brinu zbog toga što ne uspiju unijeti dovoljno hranjivih stvari u sebe, no što je s šokom koji tijelo prolazi kod povraćanja? Mislim kad povraćaš ipak ti se cijelo tijelo grči, osobito donji postroj?


vjeruj mi - i meni takav strah pere - i to ne samo za povraćanje, nego i za nuždu br.2.
nisam pitala dr. oko toga jer je kod mene to do sada bilo 1-2x dnevno max.

----------


## Mojca

ValaMala, jedna moja prijateljica je odmah par dana nakon začeća tako povraćala da je misleći da se radi o crijevnoj virozi, završila na hitnoj od dehidracije. Povraćala je non stop do 4. mj. i rodila predivnu bebu. 
Mene je dok sam čekala betu uhvatila viroza grlo-nos, znala sam kašljati po sat vremena u komadu i užasno me brinulo isto pitanje. Ali, sve je ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

mislim da su ti grčevi normalni, svaka trudnica ih ima. ala ćete se tek grčeva svakojakih nauživati! 
bitno je stvarno, da ne dođe do dehidracije. pokušati piti puno tekućine.
kupite u apoteci rennie tabletice protiv žgaravice (mogu ih trudnice) i kad vas uhvati muka pocucajte malo. meni bi pomogla i četvrtina, smanjila bi mučninu.
kupite u dm-a čaj od đumbira i naranče ili limuna, đumbir smanjuje mučninu.
jedite više puta po malo, držite dvopek pored kreveta i žvačkajte polako kad vas muka uhvati.
kupite badema i žvačkajte.
i pijte dosta tekućine.

sretno!!

----------


## lastavica1979

Mene sve kosti bole sva sam naotecena ne mogu saku stisnut koliko me zglobovi bole. Svaka cast zenama koje docekaju trudne ljeto.Vec sam sad muzu rekla drugu bebu ocu isto ovak do 5 mjeseca jer mi strahovito smeta vrucina sad

----------


## ValaMala

Haha, *sign*, znam što kažeš za nuždu br. 2.  :Smile:  Meni je sada tek 2dnt i doslovce me strah ići na wc i tiskati. Znam da je to sve glupo, na koncu onda ne bi bilo djece na svijetu, naša tijela su stvorena tako da sve skupa funkcionira. Evo toliko, neću duljiti, nažalost još ne pripadam na ovaj preprepredivni trudnički podforum... Pošaljite koju lijepu vibricu da vam se uskoro pridružim...

----------


## Mojca

Vala Mala, sjećam se svojih strahova oko nužde 2, posebno jer mi je dr. rekao da se ne naprežem. Prijateljica koja ima problema s hemeroidima mi je otkrila da potpuno opuštanje ili naprezanje u toj situaciji ima jednak učinak, pa preporučam opuštanje. 
Evo malo vibrici za pozitivnu betu uskoro.  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vesnare

Samo da vam javim da se rodila naša Patricia sa 3 dana zakašnjenja - potpuno prirodno uz malu epiziotomiju - teška 4100 i duga 52 cm!
Oprostite što nisam stalno pisala, ali me je u ovoj trudnoći sve ivo boljelo, pogotovo rebra i nisam imala snage za ništa.
Više ćemo se tipkati kad zarastu šavovi i uhodamo dojenje.

----------


## Mury

*vesnare*, čestitke cijeloj obitelji, a maloj prinzeci dobrodošlica na ovaj svijet :Zaljubljen: !!!
Da se barem na ovaj način malo ubacim na ovu temu :Grin: , uh, da barem mogu ovdje malo češće pisati.... :Sad:

----------


## cranky

*vesnare*  :Very Happy:  Čestitam i dobro nam došla *Patricia*  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

vesnare čestitam!!! cmok patriciji!!

jučerašnji uzv je bio super. ja sam dobro zatvorena (cervix skoro 5 cm) a bebe su 750 i 800 grama, sve savršeno.
malo me je začudila njihova težina jučer, a sad kad guglam i više. ta  težina odgovara jednoplodnim trudnoćama u 26. tjednu, a ja sam u duploj  trudnoći u 23. tjednu.
e sad, dr.š je poznat ko tip koji ne paničari, radije će provjerit pa  onda naglas reći sumnju, ali poslao me je na ogtt, što može biti  rutinski, a može i zbog mojih malih divova.
ogtt ne znam kako ću izdržati, neću smiti jesti 10 a piškiti 2 sata, što  mi se čini nemogućom misijom u kombinaciji sa sjedenjem u čekaoni, jer  kad sjedim s nogama u normalnom položaju (kad nisu povišene) piškim  svako 30 min lol
a šta ću, jedna beba mi sjedi na mjehuru...

----------


## amyx

*Pinky* , a spol ???

----------


## Pinky

spolovi još ništa  :Sad: 
donja beba bila u fetalnom, burekić položaju, gornja se naguzila... nije bio ni 3d.. valjda ću za uskrs znat bar jednu bebu, izgaram od radoznalosti

----------


## Denny

Vesnare, čestitam ti od srca na maloj princezi!  :Very Happy: 
Pinky  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za burekiće!

----------


## delfin

*Vesnare, čestitke na maloj djevojčici!*

----------


## Snekica

Vesnare, čestitke do neba! Patricia, dobro nam došla!

----------


## vesnare

Hvala svima na čestitkama.
Pinky znam kako ti je - mi smo u obje trudnoće dosta kasno saznali, a neki saznaju već u 12. tjednu. Držim fige da izdržiš stojički ogtt.

----------


## cranky

*Pinky* tko ti je rekao da ne smiješ na WC za vrijeme OGTT-a? Ja sam ga 2 puta radila i oba puta sam pitala da li smijem i rekli da mogu.
Ne smiješ jest i pit i po mogućnosti što manje se kretat za vrijeme ta 2 sata, ali pi pi se smije  :Wink: 
Što se tiče gladi, nije bed jer kad popiješ onu glukozu nakon prvog vađenja više nisi gladna  :Wink:  a većinu vremena prije ionako prespavaš (osim ako te ne zdere nesanica kao mene)
Sretno draga i nadam se da će ti nalaz bit dobar  :Yes: 

*Denny* kako ste vi?

----------


## klara

vesnare stara suborko čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Bit će nam ista razlika u dobi između starijeg i mlađeg djeteta  :Smile: 

Ni mi još ne znamo spol, ali mislim da mi ne bi teško pala ni neizvjesnost do poroda.

Pinky zavidim ti na 5 cm cerviksa. Moj je tek nešto preko 2 cm, nije se počeo skraćivati (za sad), jednostavno je takav. Možda me opet čeka ležanje kao i sa Sunčicom, možda ne, za sad uživam u svakom danu kojeg provedem hodajući i sjedeći.
Ostale trudnice, jesu li vama rekli dužinu cerviksa - zanima me za usporedbu?

----------


## tikica

Ajme kako se vi nosite sa strahovima meni je ovo pre strašno umirem od brige još moram mirovat zbog hiperstimulacije pa osluškujem samu sebe kako dišem.
Naime vračene su mi 2 blastice i dan prije uzv su me uhvatili menstrualni bolovi ništa strašno ali onaj neugodan osječaj kao evo sad ću dobit i taj dan sam prokrvarila. Kaže dr. onaj drugi se nije primio i to je to.
Ali ja sad umirem od straha čim počnem osječat stezanje i kao da ću dobit m znam da je taj osječaj normalan ali mislim da ću ja lagano prolupat.

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, i mene muče slični strahovi... istina, nisam prokrvarila ni kap, ali mi se redovito javljaju neki grčevi nalik menstrualnim, pa umrem od straha, uzmem magnezij i u horizontalu. Još je gore sad zadnja dva tjedna, na trenutke sam emotivno totalno pms-ična, cmoljim na svaku malo emotivniju reklamu i ili lijepu sliku bebe. Užas jedan... ali piše u jednoj knjizi da je sve to normalno.  :Grin: 
Pokušavm si preusmjerit pažnju na nešto drugo, skroz banalno, samo ne sjetim se uvijek te taktike.  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

evo i ja imam sličnih strahova  :Smile:  mene svako toliko trbuh svija ko da ću dobit stvari.neke kažu da je to normalno,prijat.je tako bilo do 3 mjeseca.sad čekam prvi ultrazvuk za 15 dana i joj...ko će dočekat-nadam se da će sve bit kako treba  :Smile:  danas sam primjetila neki bijeli iscjedak,onako ko za vrijeme ovulacije-jel to šta opasno?? ovo čekanje će me izludit  :Smile:

----------


## coolerica

vesnare čestitke!! Patricia dobrodošla!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tikica

Evo ja još uvijek krvarim pa mi je dr.rekao da pijem antibiotik sumamed.
Imali netko kome je bilo ovako?

----------


## Pinky

kinki je jako puno krvarila, stalo je nakon par tjedana. detalje fakat ne znam, ona sada uživa u suncu i svom 20. tjednom stomačiću i rijetko je na forumu. možda vidi pa ti se javi. sretno!
p.s. sumamed je u trudnoći pila i moja frendica.

----------


## kinki

> Evo ja još uvijek krvarim pa mi je dr.rekao da pijem antibiotik sumamed.
> Imali netko kome je bilo ovako?


 Meni je dr Šparac dao eritromicin,pila sam ga 8 dana i satra mi je želudac.  To ti daju čisto iz opreznosti, ako se slučajno radi o nekoj bakteriji. Moj gin se čudio da šta će mio antibiotik...  Jel imaš hematom?  Ja sam imala ogroman hematom oko cilog ploda,  otišla kod homeopate i dobila granule koje su mi zaustavile krvarenje u roku 3 dana.  Hematom se totalno razgradio :Smile: 
Pošalji muža u neku ljekarnu di se prodaju homeopatski lijekovi(ako si iz Zg ljekarna na Dolcu), nek ti kupi H3 ARNICA MONTANA 7C
Uzimaš po 2 granulice ispod jezika,  prije i poslije toga nemoj ništa pit ni jest bar 15min.   Također, ne smiješ pit nikakve kofeinske proizvode za vrijeme uzimanja terapije, ni mentu.  Sretno i šibni sms ako te još nešto zanima!

----------


## gianna

Vesnare čestitam na curi!

Mi smo u 11 tjednu. Osjećam se duplo bolje. Mučnine prestalllleeeee! Yeeeeee

Bila sam na uzv i opet ridala...ljudi ima stopala.

----------


## kiki30

vesnare....čestitke.. :Smile:   :Smile: 
gianna,joj baš lijepo... ja jadna jedva čekam da mučnine počnu,da znam je tu... :Smile:

----------


## tikica

Hvala kinki sa plodom je sve ok beta mi je ok, a ipak krvarim vjerovatno je to šta ti kažeš zbog neke bakterije, nemam nikakav hematom.
Ajme grozno je vidit krv umirem od straha i ne mičem se sa kauča.

----------


## Makica

cure, prije svega da vas pozdravim i cestitam svima vama! evo i mene na ovom forumu, mada ni sama jos ne vjerujem. imam prvi uzv u petak, no cini mi se da je to malo rano, danas mi je tek 15dpt3d. vadila sam samo dvije bete i to drugu jucer. znaci, u petak bi mi bio 18dpt, i ne znam dali ce se nesto vec vidjeti na uzv? sto vi mislite? pozdravi svima i lijepu trudnocu vam zelim!

----------


## andream

Makica, i meni se čini malo rano, obično je prvi pregled dva tjedna iza prve pozitivne bete.
Možda zbog tvojeg kompliciranijeg transfera te naručuje ranije?iako ne znam može li se tako rano uopće što vidjeti.

----------


## Denny

Ja znam dosta cura koje su pile sumamed u trudnoći (jedna čak i dva puta) i bebe kao zmajevi, sve pet.

Cranky, evo nas u bolnici već tri tjedna, cure su htjele vani, ali nismo im dali.  Sreća, sad je sve mirno, guramo dan po dan, evo danas smo 31+5 i trebali bi izgurati još bar mjesec dana.

----------


## gala1979

vesnare čestitam!

----------


## delfin

> cure, prije svega da vas pozdravim i cestitam svima vama! evo i mene na ovom forumu, mada ni sama jos ne vjerujem. imam prvi uzv u petak, no cini mi se da je to malo rano, danas mi je tek 15dpt3d. vadila sam samo dvije bete i to drugu jucer. znaci, u petak bi mi bio 18dpt, i ne znam dali ce se nesto vec vidjeti na uzv? sto vi mislite? pozdravi svima i lijepu trudnocu vam zelim!


 Makice, ja sam radila prvi ultrazvuk 17dpt i vidjele su se dvije gestacijske vrećice. Jučer na ultrazvuku jedna srčana akcija. Nisam plakala, znam da se to često događa. Svima šaljem jedan virtualni zagrljaj!

----------


## kiki30

> cure, prije svega da vas pozdravim i cestitam svima vama! evo i mene na ovom forumu, mada ni sama jos ne vjerujem. imam prvi uzv u petak, no cini mi se da je to malo rano, danas mi je tek 15dpt3d. vadila sam samo dvije bete i to drugu jucer. znaci, u petak bi mi bio 18dpt, i ne znam dali ce se nesto vec vidjeti na uzv? sto vi mislite? pozdravi svima i lijepu trudnocu vam zelim!


makice,tako brzo ideš na ultrazvuk,mene su naručili 19.04 točno mjesec dana od transfera-a to bi bio 7 tj.  i ja bi sad..  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*vesnare* čestitam!!
*Denny* držim fige da odgulite još taj mjesec dana prije vašeg susreta i da će ti vrijeme brzo proć.
*Makica* vjerojatno će ti se vidjeti gastacijska vrećica .

----------


## Makica

delfin, da, to se dogadja cesto, ipak bude tesko, sta ne? umirila si me malo, nadam se da ce se vidjeti. veliki zagrljaj od mene! samo i dalje budi hrabra, moramo tako. 
kiki30, da, pa bas sam bila gledala tvoje postove, zato sam se i zapitala otkud tako rano, a ti tek 19.04. vjerujem da ti je tesko izdrzati, i meni je do petka dug period, he,he! ljubim vas sve puno!

----------


## gianna

Makice super! čestitam! 
Delfin nemam pojma o tome, ali kako kažete valjda bude na drugom uzv sve ok.

----------


## blizanac

pozdrav ja sam nova na forumu,u 12 sam nedelji blizanacke trudnoce.Kad sam bila na prvom uzv.bila je samo jedna srcana reakcija,i doktor mi je rekao da druga beba nece prezivjeti,medjutim  nakon dvije nedjelje kad sam otisla na uzv srce je kucalo kod obe bebe doktor i njegovo osoblje se pravo iznenadilo,jucer sam bila na kontroli jedna bebica je teska 58g,a druga 61g.

----------


## Makica

joj, blizanac, divno! drzi se i uzivaj! izgleda da cu i ja imati dvije mrvice, danas na uzv dvije gest. vrecice! totalni mrak! novi uzv za dva tjedna, nadam se da ce me cekati dva mala srceka!

----------


## Pinky

joj što volim ove duple sreće  :Heart:   :Heart: 
jedva čekam da se obje preselite na pdf o blizancima

----------


## blizanac

joj pinky kako sam otezala krsta me bole ako malo duze hodam ili stojim.ja sam krupna inace a sad sam deblja svaki dan sve vise,jos imam mucnine,sve mi se gadi.

----------


## Pinky

eh stara moja, sve je to ništa kako ćeš se proširiti tamo negdje oko 20.tt
do tada sam bila ko leptirić, sad se jedva mičem, a tako reć tek sam pola prošla.
danas sam 23 plus 1

----------


## blizanac

moja pinky valjda ce nam bog dati snagu da prodjemo sve ok.A kako cemo tek kad vrucine krenu,he he.

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da smo o temi krvarenja iz nosa pisali na Potpomognutoj u Splitu, ali nastavljam o tome ovdije, jer je to više trudnička tema.
Svakodnevno imam krvarenja iz nosa, najjače ujutro nakon buđenja... a jučer se ponovilo 4 puta, sluznica suha, dotaknem nos i procurim...  na koncu sam poslala dragog u ljekarnu da pita postoji li išta što smijem koristit, smijem li bar malo melemom namazati nos iznutra. Dali su mu mast za vlaženje sluznice Nisita i jutros je sve bilo ok. Ni kapi... a već sam bila luda, dizala sam se u 6.30 za utriće i prvo sjedila po 15 min da zaustavim krvarenje... ovo je preporod! Probudila sam se normalno dišući.  :Smile:  
Eto, javljam svoje otkriće, možda kome bude korisno.

----------


## blizanac

mojca i meni je isla krv na nos i u toku noci  mi se nos zacepi nemogu disati,al sad mi je prestalo mada ujutro mi bude jos sukrvice.meni i desni krvare dok perem zube.al doktor kaze da je to ok  kao imam puno nekog hormona pa to se desava u trudnoci.

----------


## ivanova

ajme potpisujem i za nosek i za desni!
meni za nos pomogne aqua maris..

----------


## blizanac

ivanova ja sam u 12sedmici blizanacke trudnoce,stomak me zna žignuti sa svih strana,a tako isto i pupak kao da me neko iglom ubada,molim te reci mi dali si imala nesto slicno kao ja,i mozes li mi reci sa koliko bebe ozive?hvala pozzz

----------


## ivanova

ej,imas temu blizanacke trudnoce pa nam se slobodno tamo pridruzis!
evo ja sam ti u 21.tjednu i nikad me nije probadalo oko pupka al ovo drugo stalno nesto...ma s tim se ne treba zamarat osim ako je stvarno jako,onda pitaj doktora.
pocela sam osjecat bebe sa 16 tt al samo ko neke titraje,a s 16 i 17 su mi se stvarno poceli javljati.citala sam da je normalno od 18-20 tjedna da pocnu prvi pokreti...

----------


## blizanac

hvala puno,ma nije nista strasno po malo me žigne.hvala pozzz

----------


## Pinky

prvi pokreti beba počinju puuuuuuuuuno ranije nego kad ih mi osjetimo.tako da tvoji blizanac već dobro lupkaju samo ne možeš još osjetiti.

javi nam se ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62685-T...ke...%29/page7

----------


## maca2

Hej drage moje, dugo nisam pisala ali vas redovito čitam...
Baš mi je drago što imamo sve više MPO trudnica!

Nas dvije smo danas u 27.tt - kad vidim da me za 10-tak tjedana čeka najvažniji susret u životu hvata me panika.  :Shock: 
Prvih 15 tjedana je prolazilo užasno sporo,trajalo cijelu vječnost...nakon 16.tt vrijeme leti.
Uživajte u trudnoći jer stvarno brzo prođe.
Trenutno sam zaokupljena kupnjom opreme za bebu.
Čudno, ali nestala je sva zabrinutost oko ishoda trudnoće/zdravlja bebe.
U početku sam bila užasno u panici i stalno imala loš osjećaj, htjela raditi amnio (iako nisam imala neke razloga), strahovala od svih mogućih komplikacija i loših ishoda...  :Sad: 
Nakon 20.tt sam se pomirila s time da će biti što bude i ušla u neko zen stanje. 
To se dogodilo otprilike kad sam počela osjećati moju mrvicu, do tada je to za mene bilo neko apstraktno biće koje mi je iskreno rečeno zadavalo puno više brige i muke nego radosti - bilo me strah uopće nekome reći da se tako osjećam nakon toliko postupaka i iščekivanja, ali zaista nisam osjećala nikakvu povezanost s bebom ili ljubav prema njoj. 
Ali odkad se mrvica javlja svakodnevno i tokom cijelog dana moja ljubav i povezanost poprimaju neslućene razmjere.  :Zaljubljen: 
Ne znam zašto ali sam duboko uvjerena da će sve proći u redu!
Držite se drage moje i pokušajte što više uživati u ovom danima.

----------


## Vojvođanka

A mene evo u 16tt!!!!!!!
Jučer bila na ultz i vidjela svoju bebicu kako dubi naglavačke i maše rukicama svojoj mami a među nogama je nešto štrčalo  :Smile: , e sad, još je rano da budemo sigurni ali pustiću tatu da bude sretan sl. 4 tjedna  :Smile: 
Izluđuju me doktori koji ne prihvaćaju moju odluku da ne idem na amnio (iako sam stara trudnica od 38 god.) i tjeraju me da se stalno pravdam zbog naše odluke i da je stalno propitujem (da li možda ipak..?) pa nisam nekakva klinka koje se preplašila od priča koje je čula u nekoj tamo čekaonici.....
Uglavnom, moja gin. me šalje na anomaly scan na polikliniku u Rijeci za 4 tj., e sad nabrojala mi je par doktora koji rade na neonatologiji Petrović, Finderle, Radonić i još neke..... da li je neka od vas imala bliske susrete s nabrojanim dr???? možda mi se posreći pa se uspijem naručiti kod nekoga određenog, i jesu li to dr. koji prisustvuju i na porođaju?????
Stvarno sam neupućena jer su me dosada interesirali samo dr. s humane

----------


## Pinky

ej, vršnjakinjo!
ja srećom nemam tih propitkivanja jer imam blizance pa amnio nije dolazila u obzir.
ne znam te liječnike, ali anomaly scan je jedna fina uzv pretraga gdje vidiš sve organe svoje bebice, detaljna...

----------


## kiki30

cure moje,neznam jel se bezveze brinem ali evo sad čekam utorak za 1 ultrazvuk-pomalo me hvata i neki strah-hoće li sve bit ok.?
sad sam u 6 tj. osim jakoo bolnih grudi drugih simptoma baš i nemam?jel to normalno? ja bi da mi je muka...da znam da je tu..ovako neznam ni sama šta da mislim :Confused:

----------


## amyx

Ne opterečuj se sa simptomima...meni je bilo ful muka pa znaš kako je završilo. Misli pozitivno i sve će bit ok

----------


## Jesen82

> cure moje,neznam jel se bezveze brinem ali evo sad čekam utorak za 1 ultrazvuk-pomalo me hvata i neki strah-hoće li sve bit ok.?
> sad sam u 6 tj. osim jakoo bolnih grudi drugih simptoma baš i nemam?jel to normalno? ja bi da mi je muka...da znam da je tu..ovako neznam ni sama šta da mislim


ja nemam uopće mučnine, ništa...dobro osjetljiva sam na mirise pa mi se od toga digne želudac ali ne povraćam... bolne i osjetljive grudi imam i to je to...ja sam sada na 9+5...i ne mogu se opustiti...jednostavno želim proći tih 12 tjedana..to mi je cilj...imala sam i mali hematom ali se povukao...isto imam još i ciste na oba jajnika i ove na lijevom me danas tako probadaju i naravno mi odmah dižu nervozu i tako :Grin: 

definitivno nisi sama i ne mora svaka trudnica povraćati kao znak da je trudnoća ok... mi od ultrazvuka do ultrazvuka rastemo tako da nisu mučnine uvjet :Wink:

----------


## klara

Vojvođanka ja sam jučer bila na pregledu kod doktora F. i bio je vrlo ljubazan, objasnio mi sve što sam pitala, uglavnom pozitivno iskustvo. Za druge na znam.

Ja nisam htjela ni krv vaditi (kombinirani probir ili kako se to već zove), nitko me nije dva puta pitao niti gnjavio zbog amnio. A samo sam godinu mlađa od tebe. 

Inače,meni se ponavljaju problemi s cerviksom i mogućnošću prijevremenog poroda. Sutra idem u bolnicu na serklažu, isto kao u prvoj trudnoći. Nadam se da će sve proći dobro i da sam za 2 -3 dana doma. A onda više ili manje strogo mirovanje do poroda.

kiki30 ima vremena za mučnine  :Wink: 

Pinky, sjećaš se kad si se ljutila što ti na svakom nalazu piše IVF trudnoća? Ja sam sad sretna što mi to piše, liječnici su ipak susretljiviji, manja je šansa da provjere umjesto da mi kažu da se previše brinem i sl.

----------


## ina33

*Klara*, držim palčeve!!!!! Bili ovaj vikend dole, ali malo na ho-ruk, pa nisam stigla naći i javiti ti se... Ma, za to će uvijek biti vremena...

----------


## fresia

Kiki30,
Ja do danas nemam APSOLUTNO nikakve simptome, a već sam 13+5. Mislila sam da je to nemoguće.
Čekala sam simptome i užasno brinula, a nisam trebala. Na uz je sve ok, a stomak se već dobro vidi pa sam se konacno malo opustila.
Nemas razloga da brineš ako ne budes imala mučnine, vrtoglavice, umor i slično, samo se opusti i uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

cure,puno hvala..evo malo mi lakše  :Smile:  nema druge nego čekati... i naravno nadat se najboljem-utorak javim rezultat

----------


## blizanac

kiki ja nisam imala mucnine prvih 5nedelja samo su me grudi boljele,a poslje kad mi je bila 7nedelja mucnine na svaki miris nemogu da jedem,tad su me grudi prestale boljeti.mucnine neko ima a neko ne,nije to mjerilo.nemoj da brines opusti se i uzivaj u trudnoci.

----------


## seka35

> cure moje,neznam jel se bezveze brinem ali evo sad čekam utorak za 1 ultrazvuk-pomalo me hvata i neki strah-hoće li sve bit ok.?
> sad sam u 6 tj. osim jakoo bolnih grudi drugih simptoma baš i nemam?jel to normalno? ja bi da mi je muka...da znam da je tu..ovako neznam ni sama šta da mislim


kiki30 , ja sam poslije prvog ultrazvuka tek pocela osjecati mucnine  koje jos uvijek traju ,jest da su blaze ,ali jos prisutne...
prvi ultrazvuk je bio sa6+4

----------


## blizanac

kiki mogu ti reci visoka ti je beta, imam osjecaj da su blizanci,i kod mene je beta bila tako visoka.

----------


## kiki30

seka,meni će bit na dan ultrazvuka 6+6 ako sam ja to dobro izračunala..joj,jedva čekam  :Smile:  nekako mi sporo dani prolaze,pokušavam ne mislit na to,ali eto.. mislim da ću "možda" bit mirnija kad čujemo moje malo srčeko
blizanac,neznam ništa nije mi ni med.sestra nije htjela reći,samo se začudila na visokoj beti,transfer je bio jednog-samo je rekla vidjet ćemo..voljela bi ali neka bude i jedan samo da je sve ok.

----------


## lucija83

> A mene evo u 16tt!!!!!!!
> Jučer bila na ultz i vidjela svoju bebicu kako dubi naglavačke i maše rukicama svojoj mami a među nogama je nešto štrčalo , e sad, još je rano da budemo sigurni ali pustiću tatu da bude sretan sl. 4 tjedna 
> Izluđuju me doktori koji ne prihvaćaju moju odluku da ne idem na amnio (iako sam stara trudnica od 38 god.) i tjeraju me da se stalno pravdam zbog naše odluke i da je stalno propitujem (da li možda ipak..?) pa nisam nekakva klinka koje se preplašila od priča koje je čula u nekoj tamo čekaonici.....
> Uglavnom, moja gin. me šalje na anomaly scan na polikliniku u Rijeci za 4 tj., e sad nabrojala mi je par doktora koji rade na neonatologiji Petrović, Finderle, Radonić i još neke..... da li je neka od vas imala bliske susrete s nabrojanim dr???? možda mi se posreći pa se uspijem naručiti kod nekoga određenog, i jesu li to dr. koji prisustvuju i na porođaju?????
> Stvarno sam neupućena jer su me dosada interesirali samo dr. s humane


meni ti je Finderle bio par puta na poliklinici na ultrazvuku i ok je bio i da postoji mogućnost da se sretnete u rađaoni naravno ako bude bio dežuran, tako da bi ja od ovih ovdje odabrala njega jer druge ne znam ali ti se još malo raspitaj pa sam odluči, sretno draga!

----------


## seka35

kiki ,kad cujes malo srce kako kuca  ,smirit ces se itekako!
ja sam toliko prije ultrazvuka bila uzbudena ,imala sam osjecaj da ce mi srce iskociti ,ali nakon sto je dr. rekao da cuje otkucaje i da je sve ok. automatski sve prestalo i ja postala skroz normalna. ja ti zelim da isto osjetis ,a sa 6+6 bi trebalo srce  da kuca ,meni je bilo 6+4 i culi su se super otkucaji . ja sam sad u iscekivanju treceg ultrazvuka (ponedjeljak18,4) i jedva cekam . sad sam u 12 nedjelji ,a u ponedjeljak  cu uci u 13nedjelju i jednako sam uzbudena!

----------


## seka35

pinky,citala sam da si ti imala to prdenje stalno ,pa i mene to muci .kad ti je prestalo ,jer sam prava smrde...hah

----------


## Makica

draga moja kiki, ti ces garant vidjeti srce, ili mozda dva??????? meni su mucnine pocele prekjucer, ali ne klasicno povracanje, nego kao moram povratiti, a ono nista. budu mi ujutro i navecer za sada, preko dana slabije. drugi uzv mi je tek 22.04., nadam se da cu vidjeti dva mala srca!!!!! a kako racunate koliko ste trudne?

----------


## kiki30

seka,ja kad se sad samo sjetim-srce lupa ko ludo-a svaki novi ultrazvuk novo je uzbuđenje  :Smile:  a super..  :Very Happy:  koliko smo to čekale
makica,računaš od prvog dana zadnje menge,mislim da je tako-kad u uto.budem kod ginek. ima da ga izrešetam pitanjima.sve zapisala šta me zanima jer znam da od uzbuđenja ne bi se ničeg sjetila  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

hvala na odgovorima curke, malo sam se raspitala i dobila samo pozitivne komentare za dr. F. tako da sam ga već "odabrala", naravno ako mi sestre izađu u susret  :Smile: 
nadam se da će sve biti O.K., malo me strah još tog pregleda, govorim sebi još samo to da preživim i onda će sve biti uredu, moći ću se konačno opustiti....uf živci
meni fali što mi u trudničkoj ne piše IVF trudnoća nego: bila u postupcima - spontana trudnoća, pa me sad niko me ne šljivi, misle da paničarim, kompliciram i da trebam malo "oladit"  :Smile:  
moje mučnine su počele sa 7tj i bile intenzivne do 12tj pa povremene od 15tj i sad sam super, da nema stomačića zaboravila bih da sam trudna  :Smile: 
velika beta ne mora značit blizance - moja je bila 1832 na 32DC, tako da kiki sve je moguće....samo think pink  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

hmm prestalo je oko 15.-16.tt čini mi se...

blago ti se maco na opuštenosti, ja sam sve luđa i luđa kako tjedni odmiču.
sad me psihički satraju grčevi i probadanja i menstrualni bolovi... nadam se da je to normalno

----------


## seka35

ja do sada nisam imala nikakvih  grceva ,a ni bolova ,ali sve je to normalno. ja sam sad jako smirena kao nikad u zivotu i ako moje djete bude  kao ja sada bit ce dobro
 prdenje mi se popelo na vrh glave  ,meni samoj pocelo smetati ,a valjda ce prestati

----------


## kiki30

evo opet mene  :Smile:  s jednim pitanjem..jel normalno imat iscjedak,sad bijeli ,sad više žuti pa opet bijeli..mislim nema nikakvog mirisa,nit me šta svrbi ali svaki dan su tu..hvala.. :Smile:

----------


## blizanac

kiki to ti je normalno,kod mene je prisutno evo i sad.a malo je i od utrica.nebrini opusti se i uziva.

----------


## Pinky

> evo opet mene  s jednim pitanjem..jel normalno imat iscjedak,sad bijeli ,sad više žuti pa opet bijeli..mislim nema nikakvog mirisa,nit me šta svrbi ali svaki dan su tu..hvala..


pratit će te apsolutno cijelu trudnoću. ja mijenjam 3-4 gaćice dnevno...
nemoj koristiti dnevne uloške da ne navučeš kakve gljivice, bolje ti je nakupovat se puno bijelih gaćica, češće ih mijenjati i prohuhavati na 95/peglati.

mene izludio više nos, zadnjih mjesec dana ne mogu disati koliko je krvi u njemu, zakrastavio se, kad ga ispušem samo poteku rijeke krvi...

----------


## ksena28

e i meni to isto. krvavi ugrušci od kojih jedva dišem! isto!

----------


## kiki30

o,hvala cure-evo u vas meni ni ne treba doktor  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ksena, (da ne kažem tjednu moj, po onoj -generacijo moja  :Laughing: ) imaš li ti grčiće, probadanja u donjem dijelu stomaka? kad smo već u dan razlike sa trudnoćama, prosto mi žao što i ti nemaš blizance da čekiramo jedna drugoj simptome  :Laughing:

----------


## seka35

> evo opet mene  s jednim pitanjem..jel normalno imat iscjedak,sad bijeli ,sad više žuti pa opet bijeli..mislim nema nikakvog mirisa,nit me šta svrbi ali svaki dan su tu..hvala..


kiki i meni je to bilo ,a valjda je normalno dok nisam imala nikakvih problema

----------


## ksena28

> ksena, (da ne kažem tjednu moj, po onoj -generacijo moja ) imaš li ti grčiće, probadanja u donjem dijelu stomaka? kad smo već u dan razlike sa trudnoćama, prosto mi žao što i ti nemaš blizance da čekiramo jedna drugoj simptome


ponekad, ali skroz lagane... kao da se maternica širi... ali nekad je za bolnost zaslužna "ona", kad se nasadi na nešto pa jao!!!

----------


## Pinky

e, sad kad si malu stavila u navodnike, napisala "ona" i još da se nasadi na nešto, možeš misliti gdje me je odveo moj polugodišnjom apstinencijom izmučeni um  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

:Laughing:  luđakinjo! e, od jučer nam je službeno stavljen veto na sex, tako da se ta "ona" i "on" neće još dugo nasadit jedno na drugo  :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

od jučer? sretnice! mi na ledu od par dana prije punkcije u 11. mjesecu....

----------


## ivanova

> e i meni to isto. krvavi ugrušci od kojih jedva dišem! isto!


isto

----------


## weather

Vojvođanka - mene su gledali svi navedeni doktori jer sam bila skoro mjesec dana u bolnici i mogu reći da ti jako ovisi o danu i raspoloženju. Za dr. F. sam mislila da nije neki, a na kraju mi je bio u viziti nakon poroda i bio je super (pomogao mi da idem doma  :Smile: ) Dr. Petrović je glavni na cijeloj ginekologiji i najstručniji, isto ga možeš sve pitati, ali je tražen pa je uvijek u žurbi. (On mi je bio na porodu) Najgora mi je bila žena dr.Nešto (zaboravila sam prezime)

Sretno tebi i svim trudnicama! 
Buduće mame blizanaca - nije lako, ali se isplati  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

> pratit će te apsolutno cijelu trudnoću. ja mijenjam 3-4 gaćice dnevno...
> nemoj koristiti dnevne uloške da ne navučeš kakve gljivice, bolje ti je nakupovat se puno bijelih gaćica, češće ih mijenjati i prohuhavati na 95/peglati.
> 
> mene izludio više nos, zadnjih mjesec dana ne mogu disati koliko je krvi u njemu, zakrastavio se, kad ga ispušem samo poteku rijeke krvi...


Ja sam u prvim tjednima od uložaka (i to pamučnih VIR) navukla kandidu, pa sam ju riješila Nistatinom...od tad ne koristim uloške, mijenjam gaćice non stop i osim iskuhavanja, nakon pranja zavrtim još jedan kratki program pranja od 50 min. ali bez detređenta. Beštija se nije vratila.  :Smile:  

A što se tiče krvarenja iz nosa, toplo preporučam Nistina mast za nos, koja me spasila. http://www.oktal-pharma.hr/hr/zastupstva/proizvod/17/
Nakon što sam par dana redovito mazala sluznicu njome, krvarenje se prvo prorijedilo, a onda i stalo... A znalo je curiti po 20 min bez prestanka...

----------


## seka35

zene,
smijem li sta popiti protiv glvobolje? sinoc sam imal strasnu glavobolju i svaki put kad bi se probudila bila bi sve jaca.
jutros sam na svoju ruku popila lekadol

----------


## mravak

*seka35* ne bi ti znala odgovoriti na tvoje pitanje, ali i ja sam znala imati glavobolje u početku trudnoće. Nisam htjela piti nikakve tablete protiv bolova,premda se neke smiju, ne znam točno koje....

Na kraju je ispalo da mi glavobolja  zbog niskog tlaka (90/60).

Moj savjet, ako opet budeš imala glavobolju izmjeri si tlak, ako nemaš doma tlakomjer probaj u ljekarnama, neke imaju besplatno mjerenje. Kada sam skužila da me glava boli zbog niskog tlaka popila mi tursku bijelu kavu ili bi pojela nešto slano, npr. 2 fete pršuta ali bi ga duže držala i žvakala u ustima kao žvakaću, i nakon toga bi prestala glavobolja... ovo zadnje mi je predložila doktorica opće prakse...

----------


## tonili

Seka35 smiješ paracetamol, ali probaj s masažom glave. Meni je jako pomagala - zvučat će blesavo, ali neka te netko dobro počupa, ako imaš dulju kosu - neka uzme pramen kao za svezati rep i onako zavrti - tako se poboljša prokrvljenost.... To mi je davno pokazala kolegica i fakat mi pali.

----------


## Mojca

*Seka*, provjereno smiješ paracetamol, ali ako možeš probaj bez njega. Zanimljivo... meni spavanje pomaže protiv glavobolje, a ti se budiš sa sve jačom boli... 
Kažu da se može i s par kapi limuna masirati sljepoočnice, nisam probala, nikad se toga ne sjetim kad boli nego poslje... 

*Mravak*, hvala za trik s pršutom, probati ću, tlak mi je nizak za poludit, donji zna biti ispod 50.

----------


## amyx

> od jučer? sretnice! mi na ledu od par dana prije punkcije u 11. mjesecu....


Nije da vam sad stavljam sol na ranu, ali ja sam se jučer nakon 2 mj. konačno pošteno...hm  :Grin:

----------


## amyx

> luđakinjo! e, od jučer nam je službeno stavljen veto na sex, tako da se ta "ona" i "on" neće još dugo nasadit jedno na drugo


Zakaj imate veto ?

----------


## seka35

joj ,hvala vam puno ! danas mi je puno  bolje,a i jutros sam popila vise crne kave nego inace ,pa izgleda da mi tlak nizak.
zvuci mi  dobro ovo sa limunom.  
Nadam se da me nece vise boliti

----------


## Makica

moj tlak je isto nizi, i cesto imam glavobolje, a ponekad i one migrenske popracene povracanjem.pomagalo mi je cesto slatko vodenasto voce, tipa ananas, lubenica itd. a ako nje zbog tlaka, samo klopaj slano. 
i nama je dr zabranio odnose, od punkcije je krenulo. sada svaki puta kada sam ga zvala da mu javim i betu i rezultate uzv-a, svaki puta je napomenuo nista od odnosa dok ne vidimo srceka, a tada cemo razgovarati. nisam ga niti pitala za to, sam je rekao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

> Zakaj imate veto ?


pojma nemam. blizanci? bebe nisko? 
koja sam ufrkana trudnica i bolje mi je da mi je zabranio, mislim da bi imala 5 nervnih slomova hoću li prokrvariti ili ne.
a ja negativna, muž pozitivan pa me i to ludi...

----------


## ksena28

> Zakaj imate veto ?


zbog kratkog cerviksa. mjera predostrožnosti.

----------


## Vojvođanka

ma cure sex u trudnoći je precijenjen......okreni, obrni, probada ovako, žulja onako, ajoj nešto me štrecnulo.........ma jeb... takav sex, samo mislim o tome da ne povredim bebu ili nedaj Bože prokrvarim.....znam da je na kraju to sve u glavi ali.....MM me obilazi  i nekako smo prešutno usaglasili da ćemo se pošteno posexat kad se naš miško rodi  :Smile:  a za sada se sve duuuuže tušira  :Smile: 
inače na gin pregledu je sve OK

----------


## seka35

evo stigla ja sa svog treceg ultrazvuka1 danas brojimo 11+6 ,a sutra smo vec u 13 nedjelji! bebica je skroz ok ,jako zivahna  ,ali eto nuhalni nabor nesto veci ,pa uvijek neka zabrinutost!
znaci velicina nuhalnog je 3 mm i dr. mi predlozio da napravim  markere na down   .
 ima li netko kakva iskustva s tim?

----------


## klara

> zbog kratkog cerviksa. mjera predostrožnosti.


znaš li možda koliko kratkog?

----------


## ksena28

ne, nije mi doktorica rekla. tako da ne znam ni koliko mirovati, koliko sjediti, hodati....

----------


## Mojca

Seka, vidim da si bila na topicu gdje sam ja opisala svoju dramu s nuhalnim naborom... dragi i ja smo puno smo čitali o tome i naišli na zbunjujući podatak, neki postavljaju 2,5 mm za granični, a drugi 3 mm. Nuhalni nabor je tek jedan od indikatora da su potrebene dodatne pretrage, pa samo optimistično i strpljivo (znam da mi je lako pričati, ja sam bila luda tih 10 dana).
Ne znam da li se Reš bavi vođenjem trudnoća podjednako predano kao i MPO-om, pa predlažem da nađeš lječnika koji je maher u UZV-u, dr. Kos, prof. Latin u Zagrebu ili dr. Stanko Pušenjak u Ljubljani. Za kombinirani probir rade se mjerenja raznih parametara, uz NN pa je zbilja nužno imati iskusnog ginekologa koji ima odličan UZV. Sretno... i ne brini, biti će to ok.  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> ne, nije mi doktorica rekla. tako da ne znam ni koliko mirovati, koliko sjediti, hodati....


ako ćeš  sjediti, OBAVEZNO sa dignutim nogama, jer obično sjedenje skraćuje cerviks.

----------


## kiki30

drage moje,evo bila na prvom ultrazvuku ,koliko sam sretna toliko me dokt.bacio u bad-ovako plod ima 10mm i čuje se srčeko  :Smile:  , kad sam dokt.rekla da je to od fet-a-promjenio je priču,da dođem na kontrolu za 10 dana,da uzimam utrogestat 2x2-inače do sad nisam uzimala-da strogo mirujem.sad me baš prepao..
ja pitam je sve ok.on da je,ali kao to nije prirodno ,pa da treba to još jednom potvrdit
jel još netko išao na ultrazvuk u tako kratkom razdoblju?
nadam se da će sve bit ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

ma hebem ja tvoga doc sa izjavom da nije prirodno. već kakvo je? plastično? 
prvo i osnovno: mijenjaj dr ako si u mogućnosti.
drugo: svi smo mi bili na utrogestanu, mnogi od nas i na 3x2 dnevno, od punkcije. preporučam tebi isto sve do 14.tt. 
strogo mirovanje samo zato što je fet? katastrofa. 
uzv za 10 dana? isto bezveze.

da sam na tvom mjestu uzimala bi utrogestane I FOLNU svakako, potražila drugog liječnika i otišla ovome za 10 dana da se oprostim od njega.
toliko česti vaginalni uzv-ovi nisu ni potrebni ni dobri.
ja sam išla svako mjesec dana cijelu trudnoću.
strogo mirovanje bez stvarnih indikacija za strogo mirovanje je isto i glupo i štetno psihički a bome i fizički.

----------


## blizanac

kiki ako si radila ivf utrogestan se pocne stavljati dole od dana punkcije i do 12nedelje trudnoce i doktor koji ti vodi trudnocu ce ti pojacavati i smanjivati kad bude trebalo.Pijes li folnu kiselinu?Ja sam isla isto kao i ti za 10dana na ultrazvuk zato sto mi je dok.vidio na uzv kontrakcije i hematon.Nebrini se uzivaj,nemoj dizat tesko do 1kg,nemoj usisavati ni peglati to napreze trbusne misice,i nedizi ruke iznad glave.meni su tako rekli u Pragu poslije transfera ja se toga i sad pridrzavam.pozzz p.s.ja sam stavljala do 11nedelje utrogestan 3x2,i poslije u 12 ned.3x1

----------


## Mojca

Potpisujem Pinky, od riječi do riječi... posebno prvi redak!
 :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

ma da baš mi je dignuo tlak,da ipak to nije prirodno,da ko zna kako to može završit...ma neću se uopće uzrujavat,bitno da bebi kuca srce
uzimam folnu a kako sam išla na prirodni ciklus- fet,ne uzimam utrogestan
zvala u mb,med.sestra je rekla da se ne slaže s strogim mirovanjem,da ako se ja osjećam ok.mogu i u šetnju..
a za utrogestn je rekla da ako mi je on tako rekao,da se toga držim-ipak mi on vodi trudnoću...uh,nikad mira  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Kiki, moja frendica je u poznim godinama zatrudnila u kućnoj radinosti pa je na Utrogestanu, prema preporuci iskusnog ginekologa sa sv. Duha. Slobodno ga uzmi, ne može štetiti... i promijeni ginekologa, pa makar putovala u drugi grad, samo nađi nekog tko ima iskustva s MPO trudnoćama.
Sretno.

----------


## Pinky

pa ima li šanse da promijeniš doktora ili živiš u nekom malom mjestu gdje je on jedini?
ja sam iz malog mjesta pa putujem 120 km do liječnika koji mi vodi trudnoću jer smatram da je on stručniji od ginekologa koji mi je ovdje na raspolaganju

edit: utrogestan obavezno do 12 tjedna, dok posteljica ne preuzme funkciju. ja sam ga uzimala do 13..-14., 3x2, a poslije smanjivala do 15. kad sam prestala

----------


## kiki30

ma nije problem u utrogestanu,uzimat ću ja,nego samo me iznervirao njegov prustup čim sam spomenula fet
hvala cure na savjetima,baš ste :Heart: 
i svakako ću promjenit doktora..

----------


## klara

> ne, nije mi doktorica rekla. tako da ne znam ni koliko mirovati, koliko sjediti, hodati....


Nemoj sjediti ako baš ne moraš, kod sjedenja je pritisak na cerviks najveći. Hodanje je puno manje "štetno".
Moj cerviks je oko 2 cm (bio prije serklaže), ali bitno je i kako izgleda dio maternice iznad njega, ako je ljevkast to može značiti brzo otvaranje. 
To je koliko ja kužim sve to skupa. Nadam se da ćeš dočekati termin bez nekog posebnog mirovanja.

----------


## klara

> ako ćeš  sjediti, OBAVEZNO sa dignutim nogama, jer obično sjedenje skraćuje cerviks.


 sad tek vidim pinkyn odgovior. zašto podignute noge pomažu? meni su rekli da moram ležati tako da leđa budu ravno, ne niti polusjedeći stav. doduše, to su savijeti iz prve trudnoće, ovaj puta me nitko nije niti upozorio da ne sjedim

kiki30 pozdrav od meme i moje fet bebice  :Wink: 
moj doktor je mpo-vac i nije niti jednom riječju spomenuo da je fet trudnoća rizičnija od "svježe" ivf trudnoće. na nalazima mi uvijek napiše ivf+et, nigdje se na spominje zamrzavanje kao bitna činjenica. 
strogo mirovanje nije baš mala stvar, 23 sata dnevno u krevetu nisu dobra za trudnicu i bebu, ako se baš ne mora.

----------


## kiki30

klara,hvala pozdrav i vama  :Smile:  kamo ideš ginekologu,u Ri?

----------


## ina33

Meni su bili rekli isto tako mirovanje malo podignute noge... mislim da je razlog bio kao sumnja na kalcifikaciju posteljice pred kraj trudnoće, trajalo jedno tjedan dana.

FET - ne diže niakkav rizik. Maribor vozi po novoj paradigmi (ima i takvih mišljenja) da je utrogestan potreban isključivo kad je bila punkcija, u FET-u ga oni ne daju, ali po meni, neće ništa bitno promijenit s njim ili bez njega.

Iskreno, dok mi neko ne bi rekao zbog nekog konkretnog razloga (cerviks, posteljica, to ili to) ne bih mirovala...samo zato jer se doktor prepao jer nije vidio FET trudnoću - ako ovdje shvaćam dobro, to je case.

----------


## Pinky

klara, tako sam čitala, sad da li je bolje baš leći ili sjediti sa dignutim nogama, ne znam.
znam samo da sjedenje skraćuje cerviks zbog pritiska.

----------


## Mojca

> znam samo da sjedenje skraćuje cerviks zbog pritiska.


Hvala Pinky, ovo će mi biti glavni argument kad me s posla budu gnjavili da moram doći na koji sat i odraditi neke stvari. Danas sam bila i nisam se baš dobro osjećala nakon toga.  :Sad:  
Koliko mora biti dugačak cerviks? Meni je na zadnjem pregledu u 12+3 bio 40,9 mm.

----------


## klara

> Koliko mora biti dugačak cerviks? Meni je na zadnjem pregledu u 12+3 bio 40,9 mm.


čitala sam da je prosjek oko 5 cm, ali valjda je individualno. puno toga mi nije jasno, iako svakom prilikom izgnjavim doktore s pitanjima.

kiki30 idem privatno u Crikvenicu, kod doktora koji je nedavno otišao u mirovinu i ne radi više u bolnici.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Klara, eto pitanja za doktoricu na sljedećem pregledu!  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

prije je prosjek 3,5 cm

Vrat maternice,  lat. naziva cerviks, čini donji dio, duljine je oko 3,5 cm. Prema  šupljini maternice je unutrašnje ušće, a prema dolje vanjskim ušćem  završava u rodnici (vagini). Vrat maternice je manjim dijelom graden od  mišićja, a većim dijelom od vezivna tkiva. U svojoj sredini ima kanal  koji je obložen sluznicom, koja je tanja od sluznice tijela maternice,  sadrži brojne žlijezde, koje izlučuju sluz. Cervikalna sluz se mijenja  tijekom ciklusa, uoči i za vrijeme ovulacije je vrlo obilna,  rastezljiva, omogućuje prihvaćanje i prolaz spermija, koji za vrijeme  snošaja budu izbačeni u svod rodnice. Nakon ovulacije, u drugoj fazi  ciklusa, sluz postaje oskudnija i gusta, nije više prikladna za  transport spermija. Funkcija vrata maternice je obrnuta od funkcije  trupa maternice. Biološki gledano, izvan trudnoće sprječava ulazak u  šupijinu maternice bakterija, u vrijeme ovulacije omogućuj; transport  spermija, a tijekom trudnoće čini zaporni mehanizam, koji sprječava  ispadanje jajašca i ploda u razvoju.

----------


## Pinky

jako bitan je i oblik cerviksa, ne samo duljina

Cervikometrija - ultrazvučno mjerenje duljine cerviksa i promatranje  njegova oblika. U trudnoći se takvo mjerenje radi transvaginalnom  sondom.  Kod insuficijencije cerviksa (slabosti vrata maternice) dolazi do  skraćenja zatvorenog dijela cerviksa na manje od 25 mm, dok se unutarnje  ušće može mijenjati, to jest početi otvarati i poprimati oblik slova Y,  V ili U. Normalan (zatvoren) oblik unutarnjeg ušća je u obliku slova T.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Pinky, onda je 4 cm sasvim pristojno, ha? Svejedno, gnjaviti ću doktoricu s par pitanja.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

prema dr.š sa cita 4 je jako dobro. predzadnji put sam imala 4, zadnji skoro 5. ali kažem, bitan je i oblik.

----------


## Makica

kiki, prije svega ti cestitam na srceku!!!!!!!!!!! to je najbitnije. inace, slazem se sa pinky i za uzv, i za doktora  i za utrice. moja ginekologica ovdje je isto zatrudnila umjetnom oplodnjom(na klomifenima iz ne znam kojeg pokusaja) i vjerujem joj u svemu, mislim da je jako bitno naci dr koji ti vodi trudnocu u kojega mozes imati puno povjerenje. 
uglavnom, ne brigaj, stavljaj utrice i uzivaj, zasluzila si!

----------


## kiki30

hvala ,makica...još malo pa ćeš i ti čuti svoja dva srčeka  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

daj boze, znas kak si ti rekla, sto se vise blizi, to me vise strah.... i to mi cesca nuzda br2 :Laughing:

----------


## kiki30

da,to mi je jako dobro poznato  :Smile:  bar je sad s probavom sve ok. :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

> prema dr.š sa cita 4 je jako dobro. predzadnji put sam imala 4, zadnji skoro 5. ali kažem, bitan je i oblik.


Super za info o mišljenju dr. Š. U njega imam potpuno povjerenje. Svakako ću je pitati i za oblik. I za centimetre.  :Smile:  
Ja se osjećam super i totalno sam za akciju, ali se bojim mrdniti, pa sam ograničila hodanje na max pola sata i sl... a osjećam da bi mogla i rolati i bicikl voziti... što naravno neću, pa bar šetnje da pojačam, možda se konačno opustim i odem u Maksimir, koji mi je na 15 min od kuće.

----------


## seka35

> Seka, vidim da si bila na topicu gdje sam ja opisala svoju dramu s nuhalnim naborom... dragi i ja smo puno smo čitali o tome i naišli na zbunjujući podatak, neki postavljaju 2,5 mm za granični, a drugi 3 mm. Nuhalni nabor je tek jedan od indikatora da su potrebene dodatne pretrage, pa samo optimistično i strpljivo (znam da mi je lako pričati, ja sam bila luda tih 10 dana).
> Ne znam da li se Reš bavi vođenjem trudnoća podjednako predano kao i MPO-om, pa predlažem da nađeš lječnika koji je maher u UZV-u, dr. Kos, prof. Latin u Zagrebu ili dr. Stanko Pušenjak u Ljubljani. Za kombinirani probir rade se mjerenja raznih parametara, uz NN pa je zbilja nužno imati iskusnog ginekologa koji ima odličan UZV. Sretno... i ne brini, biti će to ok.


mojca , bas sam citala  ,jel kod tbe je bilo nesto slicno. cula sam se sa resom i bila dogovorila da  odemo gore  na ultrazvuk ,pa ipak odustala! kako smo ja i muz citali ,bas kako si rekla da neki  granice sa 2,5 ,neki sa 3 ,a kod mene je bio da mi je negdje mjerio 2,6,pa2,9 ,pa 3 i na kraju kao neki prosjek 3 . moj gin ima 4d ,ali  kako sam dosta cital i za to teba strucnost. 
mni smo na kraju odustali od bilo kakvih pretraga. hvala puno!

----------


## Mojca

Seka, nama je dr. L. rekla da uvijek treba uzeti u obzir (a za kombinirani test upisati) najveća izmjerena vrijednost NN-a, a vrijednost može varirati zbog položaja glavice a i zbog perspektive iz koje se gleda. 
Čestitam na hrabrosti da ste odustali od pretraga.  :Smile:  Ja sam ipak control freak, pa se nisam opustila dok nisam čula da je sve ok.  :Grin: 
U koojem tjednu je rađen taj uzv? Možda prerano?

----------


## ivanova

*klara* kako uopce izgleda taj postupak serklaze? kako ti to rade, "na zivo" ili te uspavaju?

----------


## Tibi

evo mogu ja odgovoriti za serklažu, rade je pod punom anestezijom (uspavaju te) i zahvat traje kratko - nekih 10-tak minuta. Pred kraj trudnoće ti ambulantno skinu taj šav...

----------


## ksena28

ja sam prije trudnoće doista bila uvjerena da onog trenutka kad ugledamo pozitivnu betu postajemo zen turbo happy trudnice... jer smo trudnice... kad ono, malo preksutra!
tek tada pravi strah i borba počinje...

ja još uvijek svaki, ali svaki put kad idem na wc gledam u gaćice.
sanjam krv, ovaj tjedan već drugi put (možda pod dojmom tog cerviksa)...
o strahu i strepnjama da i ne govorim. svaka izgubljena trudnoća na forumu me pogodi kao otrovna strelica... uspoređujem se sa svim najgorim slučajevima na ovom forumu (a tu nisam kratko) tipa ona je izgubila bebicu tad, do tad nemam mira.... ma užas!

pokušavam se opustiti i jesam opuštena, nekada, ali sam najčešće u grču. i gledam ovaj svoj trbuh koji u 24. tjednu izgleda kao da sam se pošteno udebljala a ne kao da sam trudna i mislim si jel to moguće? jel to moj trbuh? jel to moja beba kukca? sve mi je još nestvarno i pitam se kada postaje stvarno? na porodu? eto, malo mojih razmišljanja u zoru....

----------


## zedra

ksena28, draga, nisi jedina s ovakvim razmišljanjima...
ja sam isto razmišljala kako ću odahnuti kad se rodi, ali MM tvrdi da ću strepiti i kad krene na fakultet isto kao i sada...A još nakon moje izjave (kad smo saznali da je sin) kako ćemo mu morati naći dobru ženu jednog dana?! - :Laughing: mislim, ne znam kakav sam napad tada imala-ali MM je uvjeren da će to biti mamina maza i u odrasloj dobi...

----------


## Mojca

Ksena, ja sam tu kratko... manje od godinu dana, imali smo sreću i uspijeli iz prvog pokušaja... ali strahovi su isti... 10 tjedana manje sam trudna, odlazak u wc je uvijek pun pitanja i zurenja u gaćice i u papir... Još sam na Utrogestanima, a oni uvijek malo procure kad ustanem nakon što ležim kad ih stavim, svaki put se štrecnem i pitam se jesu li to utrići ili krv... uf.
Gubici cura na forumu me zdrmaju... a kad je frendica koja je bila trudna par tjedana više od mene je izgubila bebu, trebalo mi je 10 dana da se opustim i svatim da se to ne mora i meni desiti. 
Srećom, moj trbuh je već počeo izgledati kao trudnički, pa mi je to "dalo krila" i počela sam shvaćati da sam trudna... ali da mogu biti stalno spojena na uzv bila bi najsretnija.  :Smile:  

Bila mi je jučer u posjeti prijateljica koja je nakon borbe s neplodnošću rodila 2 cure iz kućne radinosti i rekla da je njoj u prvoj trudnoći bilo isto tako... a u drugoj nije mislila ni na što, bila je opuštena da samu sebe nije prepoznala. Valjda je to sve normalno.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> evo mogu ja odgovoriti za serklažu, rade je pod punom anestezijom (uspavaju te) i zahvat traje kratko - nekih 10-tak minuta. Pred kraj trudnoće ti ambulantno skinu taj šav...


Tibi, gdje si i kako si nam ti/kako ste nam vi?

----------


## Kadauna

*Ksena, * gledajući sad unatrag i na svoju trudnoću, ja o noj nisam pričala upravo zbog straha da se nešto ne dogodi, a sad kad sam rodila i dalje je prisutan strah, drugačiji je nego za vrijeme trudnoće ali je i dalje prisutan. 

Rekla sam ja davno, bez uvrede i čast izuzecima, mi iz MPO priče smo malo "udarene" i previše znamo i previše čitamo najčešće. No i dalje vjerujem da nas je strah upravo zato što smo velikom mukom najčešće i nakon često dugotrajne borbe ostvarili trudnoću i jako dobro znamo da ne možemo svaki mjesec probati i nadati se u kućnoj radinosti..........

----------


## klara

Tibi jesi li i ti bila na serklaži?

Kadauna, da, jesmo udarene  :Smile: 
Strahovi... prvu trudnoću mogu nazvati 8 mjeseci straha, prije nego neko blaženo stanje.Opustila sma se negdje kad je Sunčica imala 6 mjeseci i odtada sam smirena mama. Nekako je izniknulo povjerenje da će sve biti u redu i sve bolesti i problemčiće prihvaćam bez straha. Ali trebalo mi je...

U drugoj trudnoći se bojim malo manje, ali se još uvijek jako bojim.

Ksena i ja sam u 24-tom tjednu. kad ti je termin?

----------


## seka35

> Seka, nama je dr. L. rekla da uvijek treba uzeti u obzir (a za kombinirani test upisati) najveća izmjerena vrijednost NN-a, a vrijednost može varirati zbog položaja glavice a i zbog perspektive iz koje se gleda. 
> Čestitam na hrabrosti da ste odustali od pretraga.  Ja sam ipak control freak, pa se nisam opustila dok nisam čula da je sve ok. 
> U koojem tjednu je rađen taj uzv? Možda prerano?


po zadnjoj mengi je raden 11+6 ,a kad uzmem dan punkcije  ,onda je malo i rano .

----------


## ina33

> sve mi je još nestvarno i pitam se kada postaje stvarno? na porodu? eto, malo mojih razmišljanja u zoru....


Meni nije ni na porodu... Nekih par mjeseci nakon... nakon što me prošao strah od SIDS-a. Čitajući priče nekih drugih maratonki iz prijašnjih vremena, shvatila sam da je to savršeno normalno, da je kod puno njih bilo slično, točno se sjećam priče daniele32 koja je rekla da joj se prvih par mjeseci činilo da će joj sad doći neko i reći "ma, daj, helou, pusti ta kolica, što sad tu glumiš". Meni je tek nakon tipa par mjeseci postalo normalno mojoj maloj reći "sad će ti mama ovo ili ono", jer sam toliko dugo (valjda jedno desetljeće) bila "teta", pa mi je "teta ina33" bilo moj identitet, a napravit switch nije bilo lako.

Inače, *klara*, ja sam se bojala trudnoće kao tvoje, bila sam uvjerena da ću i ja ležati... a na kraju sam, doslovno, negdje u 6. mjeseci bižala od divljih svinja na trekingu u gojzericama na Punta Križa na Cresu. I baš mi je drago što ti je druga trudnoća ipak bitno drugačija.

----------


## Charlie

Ja nisam bila nešto previše prestrašena u trudnoći nakon onih prvih 12 tjedana, putovala sam, i u principu vodila normalan život s izuzetkom ipak male strepnje svaki put pred UZ. Ali i dan danas kad moje zlato ima već skoro 2 godine znam gledat u nju i misliti si, ajme koje je to čudo da je ona došla na svijet i kako je lako moglo biti drugačije  :Heart:  i grlim ju jako, jako a dijete me zbunjeno gleda - da, malo jesam udarena  :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

> Ksena i ja sam u 24-tom tjednu. kad ti je termin?


6.08. mi je termin  :Smile:  bit će skakutavo na ljeto! i vruće  :Cool: 

znala sam da nije samo meni tako, ali moram priznati da je lakše kad znam da nisam usamljena u tom strahu  :Love:

----------


## ina33

> 6.08. mi je termin  bit će skakutavo na ljeto! i vruće 
> 
> znala sam da nije samo meni tako, ali moram priznati da je lakše kad znam da nisam usamljena u tom strahu


Naravno. Nema tog psiho savjetovanja koje može zamijenit u nekim stvarima peer support. A propos datuma, di ćeš rađati?

----------


## Tibi

> Tibi, gdje si i kako si nam ti/kako ste nam vi?


evo malo smo doma preko Uskršnjih blagdana pa se vraćamo u bolnicu i onda odbrojavamo dane do kraja  :Smile: 

*Ksena*, ja imam isti taj strah od prvog dana koji opisuješ i nekad kad se po noći znam probuditi idem gledati na gaćice ima li krvi  :Sad: . Užas, zavidim svim trudnicama koje mogu uživati u trudnoći, koje smiju malo prošetati ili otići na kavicu.... Ja sam osuđena na strogo mirovanje, a do sada sam prikupila i 8 tjedana bolničkog staža sa prekidima  :Sad: 

*klara* da, bila sam na serklaži u 21 tt nakon toga 4 tjedna na infuziji, ali neću vas sad svojim pričama plašiti. Važno je da smo već dobro dogurali i nadam se da će sve biti dobro do kraja.

svima dragim trudnicama puno hrabrosti i snage da izdrži/te(mo) do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## klara

ksena vodiš me točno za tjedan dana. (Iako sumnjam da ću ja izdržati do termina.)

----------


## aneri

[QUOTE=ksena28;1872440]ja sam prije trudnoće doista bila uvjerena da onog trenutka kad ugledamo pozitivnu betu postajemo zen turbo happy trudnice... jer smo trudnice... kad ono, malo preksutra!
tek tada pravi strah i borba počinje...

Potpisujem od riječi do riječi. 
Trenutak susreta s mojim curama ne mogu dočekati, ali trudnoću bih najradije prespavala kad bih mogla.

----------


## ksena28

*ina33*, doista nemam pojma. bila sam čvrsto odlučila u Petrovoj, ali sve me više vuče na Vinogradsku... moram smisliti i zbog tečaja koji se u petrovoj plaća... e da, vis a vis strahova, mene strah da na datum mog termina (subota, dan nakon 5.08. praznika inače, ljeto) u rodilištu neće bit stručnih liječnika...
*
klara*, pinky, ja pa ti... takav je redoslijed, samo vidjet ćemo za koliko će nas pinky pobijedit  :Smile: 
*
Tibi*, ti si doista pri cilju, samo još malo.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok do kraja

----------


## Pinky

sad sam napisala kilometarski post i nestao... nemam ga živaca ponavljati. možda sutra

----------


## klara

Tibi super ste dogurali. Tvoje bebe su trenutno samo tjedan dana manje u buši nego je bila Sunčica. Ti mene ne plašiš, nego hrabriš  :Wink:

----------


## pirica

*ksena* ja sam rodila u 01:30 u noći moš mislit koliko je osoblja bilo i to je i bilo ono najbolje jer kad su se ujutro sjatili u rodilište prošlo mi je kroz glavu hvala B da sam rodila u noći

----------


## nangaparbat

Ksena, ja sam rodila u Petrovoj 09.08. prosle godine, porod mi se protegnuo kroz dvije smjene osoblja, bili su mladi (mozda specijalizanti?), ali imam samo rijeci pohvale... cak su i MM dozvolili prisustvovanje porodu, a nismo prosli tecaj...

----------


## Makica

drage moje, evo da i ovdje objavim, danas na uzv dva mala srceka kucaju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bebe su 8mm, a termin 16.12. doktorica kaze da su savrseni i da je bas sve u najboljem redu!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jupiiiiiiiiii!

----------


## kiki30

makica super  .. :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  jeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Jesen82

> drage moje, evo da i ovdje objavim, danas na uzv dva mala srceka kucaju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bebe su 8mm, a termin 16.12. doktorica kaze da su savrseni i da je bas sve u najboljem redu!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jupiiiiiiiiii!


čestitke!!

----------


## aneri

Makica, čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i dobrodošla u klub budućih mama duplića :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## nata

Makica čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Makica

drage moje, hvala vam na cestitkama, totalno uzivam i jako,jako sam sretnaaaaa!

----------


## klara

Makica čestitam!  :Very Happy: :

----------


## rozalija

> Makica čestitam! :


X
 :Klap:  :Klap:  za dva mala  :Heart:  :Heart: .

----------


## Pinky

> drage moje, evo da i ovdje objavim, danas na uzv dva mala srceka kucaju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bebe su 8mm, a termin 16.12. doktorica kaze da su savrseni i da je bas sve u najboljem redu!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jupiiiiiiiiii!


čestitam!!!!
i pridruži nam se ovdje, s radošću sam te stavila na listu:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62685-T...41#post1874841

----------


## blizanac

Makice cestitam od srca,i zelim ti urednu trudnocu!

----------


## kiki30

drage moj,danas sam7+4 i ujutro mi se pomješano s utrićma pojavio svjetlo smeđi iscjedak  :Undecided:  joj,tako sam se prestrašila...
šta da radim? sad me i strah ić na wc  :Sad: 
e da,skoro zaboravih-sretan uskrs !!!

----------


## Jesen82

> drage moj,danas sam7+4 i ujutro mi se pomješano s utrićma pojavio svjetlo smeđi iscjedak  joj,tako sam se prestrašila...
> šta da radim? sad me i strah ić na wc 
> e da,skoro zaboravih-sretan uskrs !!!


kiki tako je meni bilo u istom tjednu... ujuto sam se probudila i vidjela smećkasti trag na gaćicama... obrišem se ništa... tj. jedva vidljivi mali trag...

zvala odmah doca... rekao mi je da legnem, mirujem i oralno prijem utriće i nazovem ga navečer...do navečer nije bilo više ničega...ali sam svejedno sutra dan kod njega otišla na pregled

ispalo je da je mali hematom u nestajanju.. resorpciji... dobila sam tjedan dana strogog ležanja i onda opet na kontrolu...

znači važno je da dalje nema tragova.. umiri se, lezi, ako imaš normabela slobodno popij jedan jer sam to i ja pila kada sam na 9+ još jednom imala smečkastu točku

javi mi kakva je situacija...

e da i tebi sretan Uskrs i biti će sve ok!

----------


## kiki30

jesen,hvala..ja stavljam utriće 2x2-to sam počela prije 5 dana.do sad nisam imala takav iscjedak..uh.nadam se da je sve ok.
javim se popodne..s naravno boljim vjestima  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Kiki...  iako lječnici u trudnoći preporučuju Normabel, farmaceuti nikako ne odobravaju, pa je za razmisliti o njegovom uzimanju. 
Ako osjetiš neke kontrakcije uzmi rađe magnezij i miruj.

----------


## Jesen82

> jesen,hvala..ja stavljam utriće 2x2-to sam počela prije 5 dana.do sad nisam imala takav iscjedak..uh.nadam se da je sve ok.
> javim se popodne..s naravno boljim vjestima


biti će sve ok... samo polako...miruj....jedino što je meni moj doc rekao da ih pijem a ne stavljam dok mi je to malo brljavilo....trebalo bi vidjeti što tvoj doc misli...




> Kiki...  iako lječnici u trudnoći preporučuju Normabel, farmaceuti nikako ne odobravaju, pa je za razmisliti o njegovom uzimanju. 
> Ako osjetiš neke kontrakcije uzmi rađe magnezij i miruj.


naravno da je normabel njoj na izbor.. ja sam ga dobila od doktora tek kada sam i drugi put imala smečkasto....moj doc je da se pije ali ograničeno... ja mu vjerujem i pila sam ga tih par puta....

----------


## blizanac

SRETAN PRAZNIK SVIMA KOJI SLAVE! Kiki ja sam od 6nedelje pa do 9mjenjala uloske koliko mi je smedje izlazilo pa cak sam i krvarina,primala sam progesteron injekcije.Doktor mi je rekao da imam hematon i posteljica mi nisko,strogo mirovanje utrogestan da nastavim stavljat da pijem magnezijum od 300mg i apaurin od 2mg.Moj ti je savjet lezi miruj i pij magnezijum.pozzz

----------


## Mojca

Jesen, no hard feelings, samo dijelim što mi je rekla prijateljica farmaceutica... da mi duša bude mirna da sam podijelila ono što mislim da svi trebamo znati. A na svakome od nas je da odluči.  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen, no hard feelings, samo dijelim što mi je rekla prijateljica farmaceutica... da mi duša bude mirna da sam podijelila ono što mislim da svi trebamo znati. A na svakome od nas je da odluči.


ma kakvi hard feelings :Wink:  ja samo mislim da kao i za sve struka ima različita mišljenja... i to je to...ionako bi ja najradije da Kiki sa svojim docom vidi što dalje...normabel ako već nema od postupka ne može niti dobiti bez recepta tako da mislim da joj je jedino umiriti se i vidjeti razvoj situacije jer do utorka ionako nitko ne radi...

----------


## Pinky

i meni je dr nakon laganog krvarenja u 10.tt preporučio identično ko jesen.
a farmaceuti se i inače ograđuju od svega. magnezij djeluje, ali ne tako efiksano ko normabel od 2 mg na kontrakcije maternice.
magnezij bi se u principu trebaon piti svaki dan do 37tt, preporuka je šumeći od 300 mg

----------


## kiki30

cure,hvala..pokušavam bit mirna koliko mogu.kad idem na wc.na papiru je iscjedak bijele kave i par smeđih mrvica-evo detaljan opis  :Smile: 
poslat ću mm u ljekarnu po magnezij... a sad nema druge nego čekat do utorka i ići doktoru

----------


## Mojca

Kiki, nemoj se iznenaditi ako te magnezij češće potjera na wc i čak izazove mekšu stolicu. To mu je jedna od zadaća.  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> i meni je dr nakon laganog krvarenja u 10.tt preporučio identično ko jesen.
> a farmaceuti se i inače ograđuju od svega. *magnezij djeluje, ali ne tako efiksano ko normabel od 2 mg na kontrakcije maternice*.
> magnezij bi se u principu trebaon piti svaki dan do 37tt, preporuka je šumeći od 300 mg


boldano potpisujem :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*kiki* polako, lezi, opusti se. Sve će bit OK, evo za tebe od  :Heart:  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

evo i dalje iscjedak bijele kave ali bez tih smeđih mrvica..zvala hitnu ginekologiju -morala sam,rekli su kao i vi,da mirujem,utrići i ako ne stane do utorka da se javim dokt.  rekla mi i ona da se ne brinem,da nije ništa strašno pa evo.malo mirnija ali...kad bi bar to stalo!!!  :Undecided:

----------


## blizanac

kiki samo strogo miruj.kod mene je izlazilo tamno smedje,doktori kazu sve je dobro dok nema ciste krvi.cuvaj se bit ce to ok.

----------


## rozalija

kiki samo lezi i miruj nastavi sa utrićima i biće ok.
Bitno je da nema sviježe krvi, a ako je smeđkasti iscjedak to može biti iz razloga ako je postojao neki mali hematom da je sada u nestajanju. E moja draga samo da znaš šta je krvarenje, ajme ja sam plivala u krvi i moja mrvica je ostala, rodila se živa i zdrava a razlog mom krvarenju je bila druga bebica koja je otišla i na tom mjestu je nastao hematom, koji je kasnije morao kroz krv i ugruške izaći iz organizma. A da ja sam pila tada apaurin od 2m svaki dan do 14 tjedna 3*2.
Nemoj se brinuti biće sve ok.

----------


## kiki30

ej,drage moje...evo danas puno bolje..  :Smile:  još je iscjedak ali sve svjetliji...nekako mi lakše :Smile: 
oprostite ako sam bila naporna,i same znate koliko se mučimo da ostanemo trudne pa svaki iscjedak nam je strašan
u petak imam ultrazvuk,jedino ako se opet pojača ću ići prije kod dokt.-a neće!!
šaljem vam veliku :Kiss:

----------


## klara

kiki30 drago mi je da si bolje  :Smile: 

Nisi naporna, svima si nam jako dobro poznati strahovi koje proživljavaš.
I ja sam krvarila u prvoj trudnoći, slično kao rozalija, i sve je dobro završilo.

----------


## Makica

kiki, tek sada vidim tvoje postove, drago mi je sto si bolje!!!!! samo miruj i proci ce to, vidjet ces!!! 
drage moje, pozdrav svima i sretan uskrs!!!!

----------


## Jesen82

Kiki što bi bila naporna....bar mi ovdje razumijemo... super da se smirilo :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

hvala vam na razumjevanju,evo danas ništa pa sam happy!!-ne ponovilo se  :Smile: 
sad čekam petak za ultrazvuk i vjerujem da je sve kako treba bit

----------


## Jesen82

> hvala vam na razumjevanju,evo danas ništa pa sam happy!!-ne ponovilo se 
> sad čekam petak za ultrazvuk i vjerujem da je sve kako treba bit


tako treba :Smile:   meni je ultrazvuk u pon pa bi mi super došlo tvoje samopouzdanje :Wink:  sretno i samo miruj do tad :Heart:

----------


## arizona311

Evo i mene s vama, jupiiiii
Danas obavljen uzv (25dnt) dva mala srčeka  :Heart:  :Heart: kucaju, veličine 10,12mm. Dr. kaže da su super. 
Još je vidljiv i treći zametak ali je malen u odnosu na ova dva, vjerojatno ništa od njega, vidjet ćemo na kontroli za tjedan dana. 
Zadnja menga bila je 18.03. da li sam dobro izračunala termin 23.12 ??

----------


## Jesen82

> Evo i mene s vama, jupiiiii
> Danas obavljen uzv (25dnt) dva mala srčeka kucaju, veličine 10,12mm. Dr. kaže da su super. 
> Još je vidljiv i treći zametak ali je malen u odnosu na ova dva, vjerojatno ništa od njega, vidjet ćemo na kontroli za tjedan dana. 
> Zadnja menga bila je 18.03. da li sam dobro izračunala termin 23.12 ??


čestitke na dva srčeka!!!... evo provuci kroz ovaj kalendar pa ćeš vidjeti http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ognutacalendar

ili ovaj http://www.i-am-pregnant.com/Pregnan.../pregnancy.php pa ćeš znati okvirno :Smile:

----------


## arizona311

Hvala ti Jesen. 
Da tako ispada.

----------


## Jesen82

> Hvala ti Jesen. 
> Da tako ispada.


nema frke... biti će dvostruka sreća :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

arizona,čestitam na dva srčeka....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

bravo arizona!

ubacujem te na našu listu duplica 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62685-T...ke...%29/page9

moji burekići su danas imali 1000 i 900g, sve je za sada super, meni cervix i dalje 5, ljigavi ogtt prošao ok, nemam dijabetes yay

----------


## TwistedQ

Pinky, zadnja 3-4 ultrazvuka smo imale na isti dan. Sad si mi pobigla  :Smile: 
Još ne znaš spol/ove?

----------


## Pinky

jedna je curka  :Heart:  a 80% je siguran za drugu bebu pa ću čekat da bude 100%

sad sam uranila jer sam bila u st za uskrs, pa da iskoristim to, da ne čekam petak (obično petkom imam uzv)

----------


## ANGEL_26

> Evo i mene s vama, jupiiiii
> Danas obavljen uzv (25dnt) dva mala srčeka kucaju, veličine 10,12mm. Dr. kaže da su super. 
> Još je vidljiv i treći zametak ali je malen u odnosu na ova dva, vjerojatno ništa od njega, vidjet ćemo na kontroli za tjedan dana. 
> Zadnja menga bila je 18.03. da li sam dobro izračunala termin 23.12 ??


Ja i ti se pratimo :Laughing:  i ja sam bila danas na uzv i vidili smo 2 gestacijske vrecice. Danas mi je 22dnt. Isto dr kaze da je super sve da moram mirovat tako da sam u horizontali najcesce.

----------


## Pinky

wohoy, angel i tebe stavljam na listu mama duplica, čestitam!!!!!!!!!

edit: kad ti je očekivani datum poroda?

----------


## ANGEL_26

> wohoy, angel i tebe stavljam na listu mama duplica, čestitam!!!!!!!!!
> 
> edit: kad ti je očekivani datum poroda?


Isto kad i arizoni 23.12.

----------


## ivanova

> Evo i mene s vama, jupiiiii
> Danas obavljen uzv (25dnt) dva mala srčeka kucaju, veličine 10,12mm. Dr. kaže da su super. 
> Još je vidljiv i treći zametak ali je malen u odnosu na ova dva, vjerojatno ništa od njega, vidjet ćemo na kontroli za tjedan dana. 
> Zadnja menga bila je 18.03. da li sam dobro izračunala termin 23.12 ??


čestitam,bit će blizančeka! moje skromno mišljenje je da ti je termin 25.12.jer mi je dr rekao da se racuna datum zadnje menge +7(18+7) a mjesec -3

----------


## Makica

angel, arizona, cestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
joj, cure, kakve lijepe vijesti!

----------


## arizona311

Th. *Ivanova*. Još nisam bila kod dr. na razgovoru/kontroli. Do sada sam samo uzimala uputnice za SD tako da me još niti ne vodi ko trudnicu.
Ići ću sljedeći tjedan pa da vidimo što kaže. A kad se sjetim prvog razgovora s njom "jeste li razmišljali o donaciji sperme" odmah čovjeka pokopa a ne pogleda malo širje. Drugog izbora nemam, svi su puni, nitko me nije htio primiti (nisam iz Zag)  - bit će bolje  :Cool:

----------


## arizona311

> Ja i ti se pratimo i ja sam bila danas na uzv i vidili smo 2 gestacijske vrecice. Danas mi je 22dnt. Isto dr kaze da je super sve da moram mirovat tako da sam u horizontali najcesce.


*Angel* super. Čestitam i ovdje na dva mala srčeka.
Kako to da moraš mirovati, što ti je rekao. 
Baš sam ga pitala o tome, kaže sve normalno onako polagano, za sada je sve ok. Ti samo leži i odmaraj, pusa :Wink:

----------


## ANGEL_26

> *Angel* super. Čestitam i ovdje na dva mala srčeka.
> Kako to da moraš mirovati, što ti je rekao. 
> Baš sam ga pitala o tome, kaže sve normalno onako polagano, za sada je sve ok. Ti samo leži i odmaraj, pusa


Ma sve je ok, ali zbog dijagnoze moram bit doma i sve ostalo lagano. Jer ipak ovo nije prirodno.

----------


## Pinky

jel imaš neku dijagnozu ili ti je stavio icsi ko dijagnozu? ako je, to je katastrofa.

----------


## ivanova

kad procitam nesto poput "ovo nije prirodno" odmah posijedim!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## klara

> Ma sve je ok, ali zbog dijagnoze moram bit doma i sve ostalo lagano. Jer ipak ovo nije prirodno.


Moj doktor (MPO-vac s puuno iskustva) kaže ovako: IVF trudnoća je trudnoća kao i svaka druga. Samo se zna da je jako željena i čekana i zato su doktori skloniji preporučiti mirovanje i biti oprezniji. Ali nema objektivnog razloga.

----------


## ANGEL_26

> kad procitam nesto poput "ovo nije prirodno" odmah posijedim!!!!


Sorryyyyyyyyyyyy :Sad:  i ja posjedim na to ali nisam mislila bas tako na taj nacin.Krivo sam se izrazila. sorrrrrrryyyyyyyy...Mislila sam kako je sve to sto se prode i punkcija i transfer pa je malo kompliciranije.
A mm je bio jako jako los spermiogram - kriptozoospermija i on bi volio da mirujem - to podrazumjeva da ne dizem tesko, da budem sto opustenija, sto vise se odmaram, nista naporno radit i eto...Nisam strogo prikovana za krevet.Uglavnom da je trudnoca s blizancima teza i treba se vise pazit.
Ne znam, zato sam tu s vama da podjelimo iskustva i vi koje vise znate da nama pocetnicama date koji savjet.

----------


## ivanova

ma sve ok,samo ti uzivaj u svojim bebicama.
samo se nadam da neces morat prelezat cijelu trudnocu samo zato sto je ivf ako nema nikakvih drugih razloga za to. sretnoooooooo

----------


## klara

> ...- to podrazumjeva da ne dizem tesko, da budem sto opustenija, sto vise se odmaram, nista naporno radit i eto...


ma ovo je nešto sasvim drugo od strogog mirovanja i ležanja  :Smile: 
nadam se da ćeš na takvom režimu ostati do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

meni je moja ginekologica isto preporucila mirovanje, bar prvih 11 tjedana. kao, nakon tog vremena, setnjice i to su dozvoljene, a nakon 22 tjedna cu ponovo vise mirovati jer je ovo blizanacka trudnoca i time rizicnija, pa od 22 tjedna ponovo stroze mirovanje. ne znam, sto vi mislite?

----------


## klara

mislim da ponekad doktori preporučuju strogo mirovanje bez razmišljanja da to nije ni lijepo ni ugodno, da donosi puno frustracija. onako - odmarajte i uživajte, čini se baš super dok ne probaš  :Smile: 

dva tjedna nisam bila izvan kuće i već grizem kad mi netko kaže neka se "odmaram", što će još biti do ljeta  :Razz:

----------


## Makica

upravo tako, ja sam skroz lezala nakon prve bete radi spotinga, a evo, vec je prosao i drugi uzv, i srceka kucaju i svejedno mirujem. kao, ne moram vise toliko lezati, ali da nista ne radim. a to "odmaraj i uzivaj" nema veze sa zivotom. da, presretna sam, ali nije ni malo lako. ne znam, mozda sam sebicna? jucer kazem muzu da danas malo odemo do grada, samo u mali soping, a on odmah "sjeti se sto si sve prosla, koliko muke, bolnih transfera, punkcija, iscekivanja, nemoj, sve cu ti kupiti, samo lezi doma"! ahhhhhhh, mozda je i u pravu. ne znam.

----------


## ivanova

ja sam sad 23 tt i niti jednom mi dr nije rekao da mirujem zato sto je sve skroz ok,samo laganini i mi vam uzivamo u setnjicama,kavicama....
da ne pricam da sam se i avionom vozila(uz blagoslov dr)  :Cool:

----------


## kiki30

neznam,meni se čini šta se više paziš da je gore  :Undecided:  neznam,ja sam doma samo skuham a drugo na kauču ili pred komp. 
dok moja frendica koja je u 10 tj. stalno okolo šeta,kavica,šoping tj.uživa!!  i ja bi tako....  :Smile: 
možda kad prođe 12 tj. pa onda i ja u šetnje  :Smile:

----------


## ivanova

kiki nadam se da ce i tebi biti tako jer ti ne mogu opisati koliko mi uzivamo i koliko mi brzo dani prolaze...
ali to puno ovisi i od dr do dr,vidim da je vecina cura koje nose blizance hospitalitizana,daju im lijekove i serklazu rade preventivno,moj to nije ni spomenuo!
mislim da je najbolje onima koje nemaju problema da malo izađu na zrak i među ljude jer je to najbolji lijek ali tko ce se to usuditi ako dr kaze mirovanje,ne bi ni ja!

----------


## klara

> ..."sjeti se sto si sve prosla, koliko muke, bolnih transfera, punkcija, iscekivanja, nemoj, sve cu ti kupiti, samo lezi doma"! ahhhhhhh, mozda je i u pravu. ne znam.


bespotrebno ležanje nije dobro, ni za tijelo ni za psihu. ali znam da nije lako to objasniti najbližima koji ti žele dobro. najgore je kad ti tvoje tijelo kaže da se trebaš kretati, a mozak nametne grižnju savijesti zbog toga. 

ja sam sretna što me je MM podržao u tome da prvu polovicu ove trudnoće provedem radeći. baš mi je bilo lijepo biti aktivna trudnica, osjećala sam se nekako snažno, kao da mogu sve na svijetu.

----------


## maca2

Čestitke novim trudnicama!  :Klap: 
Ovo je definitivno najradosniji topic na ovoj MPO temi  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja sam mirovala prvih 12 tt. jer sam imala hematome ali nakon toga radim apsolutno sve-naravno, zato što nemam nikakvih poteškoća ili restrikcija od dr.

Na pregledu prošli tjedan sve super, ja potpuno zatvorena i nema potrebe za mirovanjem. Svaki dan uredno šibnem šetnju od 3km s psom + još se vozim na biciklu, ali na kraće i ravne relacije  :Wink: 

Pomalo me hvata strah od poroda i hoće li sve biti u redu s bebicom...još samo 11 tjedana do kraja,vrijeme leti!  :Shock:

----------


## Makica

mislim da je najbolje kretati se u dozvoljenim granicama, svakako. ja sam se tako ulijenila da se ne prepoznajem.a mislim da to nije dobro, sto ce tek biti poslije. sada sto god da napravim, umorim se zacas i mislim da to nije dobro, nikako. a ne znam, odmirovat cu ovo sto mi je rekla dr, a nadam se da cu onda malo doci k sebi. i da cu se maknuti iz kuce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mojca

Ne brini Makice, sve ce doci na svoje, ja sam prvih 11-12 tjedna vise manje ljenčarila i umirala od straha pri svakom pokretu, a sad sam u akciji... naravno ne koliko bi ja htjela, jer se brže umorim i trebam više sna, ali definitivno ne ljenčarim.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

već me 2 dana krpe neke vrtoglavice i teško disanje. možda je zbog proljeća, možda jer bebice rastu i pritišću mi pluća, ali očajno se osjećam. neka slabost...

----------


## GIZMOS

Isto se i meni dešava već 2-3 dana, ali ja sam to pripisala stalnoj promjeni vremena i niskom tlaku...Strašno! Jučer sam već mobitel držala u ruci i razmišljala da zovem MM da dođe s posla jer sam mislila da ću se onesvjestit, ali srećom je prošlo za par minuta...

----------


## Pinky

uf i meni je tako gizmos, valjda je do vremena

----------


## kiki30

drage moje,slomljena srca i duše napuštam ovu temu i forum
moje maleno srce je prestalo kucati-ZAŠTO????  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: to samo dragi Bog zna.. s njim je otišlo pola moje duše,pola srca..joj,opet bol i tuga nakon samo 30 dana sreće...ZAŠTO?? već sam ga voljela svim srcem ....zlato mamino...  :Sad: 
svima želim zahvalit na svemu,na podršci,savjetima,što ste bile uvijek tu kad sam trebala..
od srca vam želim puno sreće,uredne trudnoće i sve što vam treba..
možda se opet čujemo za koji mjesec,kad malo srce zacijeli,ojača....
šaljem vam punooo pozdrava i jednu veliku :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Kiki draga...  :Sad: 
jako mi je žao... nadam se da će rana uskoro zacijeliti i da ćeš naći  snagu za novi početak.  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Kiki30  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Kiki baš mi je žao... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Pa kako se ovo moze dogoditi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

a   joj    :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## matahari

kiki  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

kiki  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

baš mi je žao  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Vojvođanka

kiki baš mi je žao, drži se  :Love:

----------


## klara

kiki30 žao mi je

----------


## Jesen82

kiki žao mi je :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

kiki30 baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

*kiki*, jako jako mi je žao. Svi smo uz tebe...

----------


## ježić

*kiki30*, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

kika žao mi je draga.Ogromni zagrljaj ti šaljem.

----------


## ivanova

kiki grozna vijest  :Crying or Very sad: 
drzi se  :Love:

----------


## tikki

kiki jako mi je žao  :Love:  drži se... šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## dani82

*kiki*  :Love:

----------


## TwistedQ

Kiki, jako mi je žao..  :Love:

----------


## Makica

kiki moja draga, ne znam sto bih rekla..... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
zao mi je, jako, jako. :Sad:

----------


## blizanac

draga kiki tek sam sad vidjela sta se desilo.jako jako mi je zao,cuvaj se pusa.

----------


## seka35

kiki,jako mi zao... ja nnisam imala par dana kom . i prvo sto sam htjela da vidim kako je prosao tvoj ultrazvuk  ,kad  citam tuznu vijest...

----------


## kiki30

joj,moram vam se javit i zahvalit vam-
cure,hvala vam,baš ste drage  :Smile:  a evo kiretaža prošla -ok ,samo još srce boli  :Sad: 
ali spremna sam za dalje,ja bi već sutra išla ali ću za 2-3 mjeseca ,pa se nadam da se onda opet čujemo na ovoj temi
a do tada ću vas pratit  :Wink: 
puno pozdrava :Bye:

----------


## klara

kiki30 drago mi je da razmišljaš o novom pokušaju  :Love: 
Imate li još smrzlića?


Ja imam dobre vijesti. Beba (curica je  :Smile:  ) lijepo napreduje, cerviks i šav od serklaže drže. Moram mirovati ali ne trebam baš stalno ležati.
Polako razmišljamo o imenima, pripremam pelene i robicu... postaje sve stvarnije

----------


## ksena28

Klara  :Zaljubljen:  divno! drago mi je da je sve ok sa cerviksom...

mi smo isto počeli s pripremama, poklonjena robica je počela kapati, uskoro započinju veliki radovi po stanu kako bi bebana doškla u lijepo i pofriškano  :Smile:  

danas novi uzv, strepim ali manje jer bebana voli igru "kick mummy hard"  :Very Happy:

----------


## klara

ksena javi kako je bilo na utz

----------


## ksena28

evo me, sve je ok  :Smile: 

cerviks je, hvala svemiru, nepromijenjen unatoč činjenici da sam putovala i u slavoniju i u istru... uglavnom, do daljnjeg ne putujemo. beba ima 1140 grama, velika je na mene. na uzv-u je zijevala i bila potpuno nezainteresirana za mamu i tatu koji je sa divljenjem gledaju... eto!  :Smile:

----------


## klara

> evo me, sve je ok 
> ...,


 :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Ksena, super vijesti. Zamisli kad se tek težina udvostruči, pa utrostruči ... slatke mukice  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Ksena*  :Klap:

----------


## blizanac

pozdrav svima,trudnice kako ste,kako bebice napreduju,nesto ste se usutile.

----------


## Makica

drage moje, ja sam se usutila jer je jos 9 dana do novog uzv, i ne mogu docekati, ne mogu. zadnji uzv mi bio 22.04., kucala dva srceka, i sad mi puno mjesec dana cekati. jako se bojim, ali valjda je sve ok.....

----------


## blizanac

Makica i sama sam ti takva,meni dr.kaze kontrola za 4sedmice a ja nakon 3 odem i fino mu kazem nemogu docekati da vidim jel sve ok,ma ja sam luda he he.Nebrini se bit ce sve ok,jedino sto ce tvoje bebice bit malo vece!Pozdrav i cuvaj se,i dobro cuvaj te male bebice!.

----------


## Makica

znas da sam i ja razmisljala da odem ranije...he,he, valjda cu izdrzati...iako pucam po savovima!!!!!!!
pozdravi i puse svima!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mojca

Makica, odi ranije.  :Smile:  
Ja sam jedva izdržala vrijeme između dva UZV od 12 i 16 tjedna. Jedva! Zadnjih par dana nisam spavala, šetala sam svaku noć od 4 do 6, brijala sve i svašta... 
A kad sam došla na pregled pita me doktorica kako sam, ja kažem prva dva tjedna nakon uzv ok, a onda me hvata panika, pa je rekla da slobodno dođem ako me uhvati panika, nervoza i sl. Da je to skroz normalno dok se ne osjete pokreti bebe. 
Bolje jedan uzv više nego neprospavane noći i nervoza.  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

uh, rado bih, jer tko ce docekati slijedeci petak??? aaaaaa,za poluditi. za sada spavam kao top, ali cure moje koji su to snovi, pa tako u zivotu nisam sanjala. pokusat cu izdrzati, ali ako me bas ulovi panika, odmah cu je zvati. taaaako se nadam da su oboje dobro i da rastu...

----------


## klara

Makice razumijem te dobro...
Mi smo naručeni tek za 4 tjedna od zadnjeg UTZ, ali ako se na pregledu nacrtam tjedan ranije neće mi biti prvi put  :Razz:

----------


## Makica

klara, tek sada vidim tvoju lokaciju, pa u tvom kraju sam toliko godina ljetovala kao cura, he,he. ma, obozavam vas , cure, najjace ste!!!

----------


## ksena28

ja sam mislila da sam samo ja paničarka tolika da ne mogu dočekat pregled, nisam vam od sramote to htjela ni pisat...  :Smile:  najteže mi je bilo čekat UZV između 12. i 18. tjedna, to mi bilo nekako previše... tad sam otišla u 16. tjednu...
i zadnji put mi doktorica nije mislila radit UZV samo pregled (3 tjedna bilo prošlo od zadnjeg), ali sam ja ipak inzistirala...

eto takve smo mi MPO trudnice.....

----------


## klara

> klara, tek sada vidim tvoju lokaciju, pa u tvom kraju sam toliko godina ljetovala kao cura, he,he. ma, obozavam vas , cure, najjace ste!!!


Stvarno? A ja sam ljetovala od bake u Slavoniji  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

A snovi... to neću ni spominjati.  :Smile:  Da ih Almodovar ili Tarantino uzmu za predložak, koji bi to sjajan film bio!  :Laughing:

----------


## seka35

sto se tice snova  ja nikad nisam u svom zivotu vise nisam sanjala,a samo kakvi snovi ... Nema  noci da ja nesto ne sanjam . evo sinoc sanjam da sam na nekom brodu i da me uhvatilo nevrijeme i brod hoce da potone ,a ja sama na brodu i kao odjednom se sve smirilo i ja odem po muza da doveze brod da se ne bi prevrnuo... katastrofa sta sve ne sanjam!

----------


## ksena28

ja imam samo erotske snove... apstinencijska kriza...  :Embarassed:

----------


## ivanova

o daaaaaaaaaaaa i jaaaaaaaa!!!!
apstinencija vec 6 mj!!!!!!!!

----------


## aneri

Sex?! Jel' to nešto što se maže na kruh? :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

I ja  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mojca

Zapravo, kad malo bolje pomislim...  :Ups:

----------


## blizanac

Makica ja danas bila na vanrednom uzv,stomak me malo bolio.Sve je hvala bogu ok,saznala sam da nosim djecaka i djevojcicu ggledao me i na 3D.Sad mi je dusa na mjestu kad znam da sve moje bebice ok,sta psiha radi pa to je cudo.Pozdrav

----------


## Makica

joj, blizanac, blago tebi! mene boli stomak svaki dan, jos od transfera, nisu to nikakvi strasni bolovi, ali onako, osjetim ga svaki dan. koliko si sada tocno trudna? ja se nadam u iduci petak vidjeti stopala, rukice....aaaaa. u petak mi je punih 11 tjedana.
a sto se snova tice, sanjam jucer da mi susjed nosi bebu, malu curicu, na usvajanje. kao, muz i ja se predbiljezili prije nego sam ostala trudna. i ja mu kazem da cekam blizance, a on kao -eto, ako hocu, njemu stizu sada jos dvije bebe. i ja uzmem tu bebu, odem doma i ona se pretvori u tinejdžerku, 13-14 godina, nemam ni kreveta, ni sobe za nju, ali kao bit ce to sve ok. i da, beba se zove rebeka-(????), a ja ju nagovaram da promijeni ime u samanta (?????????????????????????????????????????). eto.

----------


## seka35

makice , ne brini za stomak  i moju prijateljicu je non stop bolio u pocetku ,a poslije imala skolsku trudnocu.
ja sam juce bila na ultrazvuku i bebic asuper napreduje  ,teska je 133 gr. i duga 16 cm. dimenzije sve odgovara nedjeljam ...sad sam u 16 nedjelji i vec  osjecam svoju dragu bebicu

----------


## Pinky

mene su moje sinoć toliko izudarale da sam se prepala da će puknit vodenjak i da će beba izletiti vani. mjehur mi je žešće stradao lol
ko mali alieni su se vidjeli na površini stomaka.
tulum im je trajao sat vremena pred moje spavanje, pa sam se malo prošetala da se smire i uspilo mi je...
jutros su nastavile u istom revijalnom tonu...srećom malo blaže  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Makica

seka35, prekrasnoooooo! joj, mora da je divno kada je pocnes osjecati... 16cm, o boze, pa ja sam vec velika, he, he....

----------


## ksena28

pinky, puse tvojim curkama purkama  :Smile:  i frendica im je jučer bila živahna, bit će im se ne sviđa ova promjena vremena... udarala je ko luda da sam zvijezde vidjela...

----------


## klara

u usporedbi s vama ja imam nježno dijete  :Smile:

----------


## blizanac

Makica ja sam u 17nedelja sutra 18-ta.Mene je bolio stomak od transfera,al sam 12nede.mirovala,ma i sad me boli,al kazu da je to normalno.I ja svasta sanjam nekoliko puta sam sanjala da dojim musko i zensko,a 100puta sam sanjala da krvarim.he he he

----------


## Vojvođanka

evo mog skromnog doprinosa za one koje misle roditi u KBC Rijeka
bila sam na poliklinici na pregledu morfologije ploda (20tj) i to kod doc. A.Finderle-a, imam samo riječi hvale za obzirnost i ljudskos, za stručnost - neznam, ali moram vjerovati da je ima  :Smile:  - on inače dežura i na porodima
uglavnom, ja sam mu se pojavila polumrtva od nervoze i oznojena do pupka i zamolila ga da primi i MM jer da sam ja u takvom stanju da neću čuti niti razumjeti ništa što mi govori  :Rolling Eyes:  i stvarno, nakon pregleda M mi je morao ponoviti sve što je dr. govorio jer ja sam nakon "evo bebice" - oglušila! ah ti živci!
bebica je dečkić!!!!! i vrlo je živahan, mamu lupa sve u 16!! šta će biti kad naraste??
inače po mom skromnom i nestručnom mišljenju ultz uređaji su im prahistorijski, a ja sam mislila da moja gin. ima stari!!!

----------


## Hrabrica29

Cure pozdrav, pratim vas već neko vrijeme ali evo tek se sada javljam. Naime bila sam jučer na utz (u 11. sam tj.) i doktor nam je priredio ogromno iznenađenje. U postupku mi je vratio 1 blasticu a imamo blizance! Neznam tko je više bio u šoku da li ja ili dr. koji je cijelo vrijeme (kojih 15 min.) ponavljao "Ali vratio sam Vam samo jednu!". Htjela sam Vas pitati dali znate za slučajeve jednojajčanih blizanaca u ivf postupku?

----------


## Mojca

Dobrodošla Hrabrica, čestitam!  :Smile:  
Jako lijepa priča za dobro jutro! Koliko sam čitala zna se desiti da se jedan zametak podijeli na dva. Nije to neobično.  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## blizanac

Hrabrice dobro nam dosla,i zelim ti urednu i skolsku trudnocu.Ja znam nekog kome je vracena jedna blastica, a dobili su jednojajcane blizance,.Pa tako i u prirodnom zacecu od jedne dobiju dva.Tebi neka je sretno i cuvaj sebe i svoje male bebice.

----------


## Pinky

da, hrabrice nisi jedina.
naša denny je dobila nazad 2 blastice. jedna se podijelila na emmu i lauru, a druga ih je neko vrijeme pratila (zamisli tog šoka - trojke) pa nestala.
emma i laura su predivne identične blizanke  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

Pa Strike---u MB od dvije blastice dobila trojke :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Pinky, često se pitam kako nam je Denny? Kako su curice?  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

curke lipo napreduju. e. će uskoro kući, a l. će još malo ostati u bolnici. ipak im je termin tek 4.6.

----------


## maca papucarica

Dennyne curice imaju i prelijepa imena!  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Ma brzo će i druga mala hrabra curica doći svojoj kući. 
Molim prenesi moje pozdrave Denny  :Heart: , a curama veeelike puse i nježni zagrljaji.  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vojvođanka

hrabrice jaaaako ljepa vijest za ponedjeljak ujutro  :Smile:  ČESTITAM!

----------


## tally

> makice , ne brini za stomak  i moju prijateljicu je non stop bolio u pocetku ,a poslije imala skolsku trudnocu.
> ja sam juce bila na ultrazvuku i bebic asuper napreduje  ,teska je 133 gr. i duga 16 cm. dimenzije sve odgovara nedjeljam ...sad sam u 16 nedjelji i vec  osjecam svoju dragu bebicu


* 
Seka*, već??? Joj blago ti se, draga! Znam da nije tema, al od kada odprilike prestaju vagin.prgledi? Kako su ti radili ovaj zadnji? Mi idemo preksutra! I super ti je sličica  :Wink:

----------


## Makica

hrabrice, dobrodosla, i superrrr vijesti! 
cure moje, docekala ja i srijedu, pa valjda cu i petak, ha, ha! 
joj, blizanac, jucer sanjala i ja da sam prokrvarila, kad sam otvorila oci, pao kamen sa srca!

----------


## mare157

> curke lipo napreduju. e. će uskoro kući, a l. će još malo ostati u bolnici. ipak im je termin tek 4.6.


*Pinky* hvala ti za novosti o bebicama! Ja se toliko puta sjetim Danny i njene priče, ali od straha ne pitam ništa. Toliko ste mi sve drage i sad kad nosim jedno zlato ispod srca i znam koliko se brinem mogu samo misliti koliko je vama sa 2 bebe teže.
Samo neka nastave rasti i da dođu doma. Velika pusa curama!

----------


## Pinky

cmok mare!!!  :Heart: 
dennyne curke su sad već oko 2300 jedna 2100 druga, tako da bi e. mogla uskoro i doma  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jesen82

> *Pinky* hvala ti za novosti o bebicama! Ja se toliko puta sjetim Danny i njene priče, ali od straha ne pitam ništa. Toliko ste mi sve drage i sad kad nosim jedno zlato ispod srca i znam koliko se brinem mogu samo misliti koliko je vama sa 2 bebe teže.
> Samo neka nastave rasti i da dođu doma. Velika pusa curama!


mare pa ja te se često sjetim :Heart:  čestitke na pišulincu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare157

> cmok mare!!! 
> dennyne curke su sad već oko 2300 jedna 2100 druga, tako da bi e. mogla uskoro i doma


Samo neka se nastavi sve ok i biti će super. Ma mora biti sve ok, zaslužile su da bude sve 5, fajterice male!
A kako su tvoje bebice Pinky? Kolike su sad i koliko brojiš?

*Jesen* hvala na čestitci za maloga miša iako je nama kao, vjerujem i svima koji se bore s neplodnošću, bilo svejedno šta čemo dobiti, curu ili dečka, navečer kad sam legla i stavila ruke na trbuh samo je izletilo iz mene "Hvala Bogu, bar nečeš morati na punkciju jajnika" Nisam ni bila svjesna da o tome razmišljam od kada mi je dr. rekla da je dečko. Ma nema veze stvarno šta je, samo da su sva naša dječica živa, zdrava i sretna jer smo nakon sve muke sve to zaslužile!

----------


## andream

Mare, baš si mi dala na razmišljanje. i ja sam isto par puta pomisila za svoju curku da valjda neće imati problema sa zatrudnjivanjem kao njena mama. drugima bi naša razmišljanja bila uistinu čudna, ispada da smo baš "freakovi" i nakon svega...

----------


## ina33

> Htjela sam Vas pitati dali znate za slučajeve jednojajčanih blizanaca u ivf postupku?


Da, događa se, ne često, ali sigurno "pacijentima opterećenijim doktorima" svaku toliko, tipa jednom godišnje, jednom u dvije godine.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Moj prvi post ovdje...jako mi je lijepo pridružiti vam se  :Smile:  
Odmah krećem s pitanjem - na uzv pregledu mi je ginica rekla da imam pune jajnike nepopucanih folikula i cista na mjestima gdje su folikuli bili punktirani (spominjala je neku tekućinu u njima) i da to ništa ne smeta trudnoći, da će samo popucati i  bit sve ok. Eh, pa jučer sam nakon utrića odspavala i kad sam se probudila, namjestila se nekako na trbuh, malko me štreclo - onako kao štipnulo i na dn. ulošku utrić pomiješan s nečim boje bijele kave. Ta jedna flekica. Preko noći još par minijaturnih kapljica iste boje (al ono 1,5 x 1,5 mm kapljica) a sada više ništa. Zanima me da li je moguće da je neka cista pukla, pa se sadržaj iscjedio ili da li da paničarim i odmah zovem ginicu? 
Je li itko imao slično iskustvo?

----------


## Mojca

Šumskica, nisam imala slična iskustva... samo želim reći da te je lijepo vijdeti na ovom topicu.  :Smile:  Dobrodošla. 
Ali i bez sličnog iskustva, mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu.. koliko se sjećam nekih drugih postova.

----------


## Pinky

šumsko, moguće je. moguće je da ti se i maternica širi pa je pukla koja kapilara. te smeđe fleke po mudantama su mi noćna mora. i ja sam slično imala u 11.tt, dan nakon vaginalnog pregleda. i otišla sam ponovo na pregled, iako se dr ljutio da je bolje ne gledati se vaginalnim tako često.
stalo je i nadam se da se nikad više neće ponoviti.
on meni tada nije skužio zašto je došlo do krvaruckanja ( a ja sam sklona krvarenju, nakon punkcije bi krvarila po 3 dana, užas), ali preventivno mi je dao neke atb, jer nisam bila radila briseve prije postupka (prvi put da nisam) i preporuka više mirovanja, ležanje dok se ne smiri.
svakako se javi dr, ali i leži na livoj strani.

ne moram ti niti napominjat da sam se i maloprije ustala i skinila gaćice da provjerim curi li neki bed ili samo imam pojačan iscjedak.
trudnoća nakon mpo je sve samo ne opušteno iskustvo.

----------


## Jesen82

> Moj prvi post ovdje...jako mi je lijepo pridružiti vam se  
> Odmah krećem s pitanjem - na uzv pregledu mi je ginica rekla da imam pune jajnike nepopucanih folikula i cista na mjestima gdje su folikuli bili punktirani (spominjala je neku tekućinu u njima) i da to ništa ne smeta trudnoći, da će samo popucati i  bit sve ok. Eh, pa jučer sam nakon utrića odspavala i kad sam se probudila, namjestila se nekako na trbuh, malko me štreclo - onako kao štipnulo i na dn. ulošku utrić pomiješan s nečim boje bijele kave. Ta jedna flekica. Preko noći još par minijaturnih kapljica iste boje (al ono 1,5 x 1,5 mm kapljica) a sada više ništa. Zanima me da li je moguće da je neka cista pukla, pa se sadržaj iscjedio ili da li da paničarim i odmah zovem ginicu? 
> Je li itko imao slično iskustvo?


ciste su ti u pravilu čistog sadržaja... moguće je da ti je to od pregleda...evo ja danas bila na brisevima pa mi je doc rekao da se ne čudim ako bude sukrvice malo

znam dosta cura kojima zna biti brljavljenja poslije pregleda... jer ti vjerojatno nije hematom..to bi ti vidjela... moguće samo da je kakva kapilarica pukla...ja bi se svejedno javila doktorici jer po meni nitko ne zna umiriti kao doktor :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

kao što rekoh.. bila sam danas na pregledu...kaže doc da je 95% curkica kod nas :Heart:  budemo vidjeli jer je meni bilo svejedno... ja samo kao i sve ovdje želim roditi živo i zdravo dijete :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Jesen82* curica  :Heart:  kako divno  :Heart:  i hvala ti na lijepim riječima.
Reci mi Jesen, ja nisam radila briseve ni papu već dosta dugo (sve je prošli put bilo sterilno, pa moj MPO dr nije tražio nove)
Ima li smisla sada tražit ginicu da ih napravimo? da li se uopće radi papa u ranoj trudnoći?

----------


## Pinky

mene je moj poslao i na papu i na briseve u 12.tt
imala sam neki strep b, pa opet bila na atb
nakon toga ponavljala briseve i bili su ok

----------


## Jesen82

> *Jesen82* curica  kako divno  i hvala ti na lijepim riječima.
> Reci mi Jesen, ja nisam radila briseve ni papu već dosta dugo (sve je prošli put bilo sterilno, pa moj MPO dr nije tražio nove)
> Ima li smisla sada tražit ginicu da ih napravimo? da li se uopće radi papa u ranoj trudnoći?


mene je sada poslao u 16tt kada sam se skinula s utrogestana... smatrao je da prije nema smisla jer utrići mogu malo dati lažnu sliku... kao što vidiš po Pinky iskustva su različita... stvarno bi bilo najbolje da vidiš sa doktorom jer ipak svatko od njih ima različito mišljenje što je najbolje... sretno draga

----------


## Makica

drage moje da vam se pohvalim, danas na uzv moje dvije mrvice imaju i rukice i nogice i kicmu i mokracni mjehur! dr kaze da su odlicne, nalazi su mi sve 5, ma sta da vam kazem, sreca do neba! jedna je 4,25 a druga 3,52 cm! 
pusa svima! 
sumskice, meni ce iduci put raditi papu, danas mi je punih 11 tjedana, a slijedeci pregled 17.06.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice* koje predivne vijesti  :Very Happy:  Bebe su prekrasne velike i neka samo nastave rasti  :Heart:  a kako je samo tih 11 tjedana proletjelo...čini mi se da sam ti jučer čestitala na beti.
Mislim da će samo meni moje čekanje na 12 tjedan biti sporo..odnosno, svakome čekanje do 12 tt prolazi sporo..a poslije mislim da je malo lakše....

Evo kod mene se sve povuklo, unormalilo i još se čuvam ali tako bih ispeglala par stvarčica..... još malo ću se strpit, ali ne znam do kada... zar je zaista rizično peglanje?

----------


## arizona311

Drage moje trudnjače. Baš mi vas je lijepo čitati. Nisam se već dugo javljala ali vas svakodnevno pratim  :Yes: 
Makice koje lijepe vijesti, baš mi je drago da sve dobro napreduje.

Mi smo danas napunili 9 tjedana, a za 3tj. idemo na uzv i pregled na SD gdje ću voditi trudnoću. Da li neka od vas kod dr. Habeka?
Pošto nisam radila nikakve pretrage (krv, urin..) malo me to brine. Valjda će me uputiti što sve treba tada na pregledu.

----------


## nata

> drage moje da vam se pohvalim, danas na uzv moje dvije mrvice imaju i rukice i nogice i kicmu i mokracni mjehur! dr kaze da su odlicne, nalazi su mi sve 5, ma sta da vam kazem, sreca do neba! jedna je 4,25 a druga 3,52 cm!


Makice, koje lijepe vijesti. :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  Želim ti ugodan nastavak trudnoće.

Ja opet idem u ponedjeljak na pregled. Tada će mi biti točno 9tt...i nadam se da su moje mrvice lijepo narasle. Malo me hvata nervoza....

----------


## tally

Trudničice drage!
Sve same lijepe vijesti! Bravo!!! Uživajte u ovom periodu, koliko možete, naravno...koliko vam strah dopušta! Hahaha! Evo mi sutra ulazimo u 16 tt, pa se malo lakše diše, lagano se opuštamo, jer smo do sada bili u sreći punoj nekih grčeva i opterečenja! Al valjda će biti bolje!
*Jesen82*, kidam se od smijeha na tvoj post! Mi smo jučer bili na UZV (isto 19.05), a vjerovatno je isti i broj UZV (obe smo u 2 mj- IVF, pa smo tu negdje) i saznali da je 90-ak %  curica! Baš slatko!
Ali rekao nam je dr da nije za javnost, dok nije 100% siguran. Kad vam je termin?
Kako je lijepo čitati ovakve stvari na Rodinom forumu!!  :Grin:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> Trudničice drage!
> Sve same lijepe vijesti! Bravo!!! Uživajte u ovom periodu, koliko možete, naravno...koliko vam strah dopušta! Hahaha! Evo mi sutra ulazimo u 16 tt, pa se malo lakše diše, lagano se opuštamo, jer smo do sada bili u sreći punoj nekih grčeva i opterečenja! Al valjda će biti bolje!
> *Jesen82*, kidam se od smijeha na tvoj post! Mi smo jučer bili na UZV (isto 19.05), a vjerovatno je isti i broj UZV (obe smo u 2 mj- IVF, pa smo tu negdje) i saznali da je 90-ak %  curica! Baš slatko!
> Ali rekao nam je dr da nije za javnost, dok nije 100% siguran. Kad vam je termin?
> Kako je lijepo čitati ovakve stvari na Rodinom forumu!!


ma meni i da pređe u dečka na slijedećem uzv svejedno :Smile: 

termin 9.11.2011

----------


## tally

Moglo bi se lako to dogodit! I meni je svejedno, al kad je rekao da je curka, baš mi je bilo nekako drago! A tata je oduševljen, ah! Mezimica, haha! 
Ma kako god, samo da bude sve u redu!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mpo trudnoća nakon svega...  Nisam nikada mislila da ću pisati o toj temi!

I tako se ja jutros spremam za drugi uzv a kad ono, krenuo smeđi iscjedak. Sve sam to prošla nekoliko puta.
Sad ću se počistiti (nadamo se bez kiretaže), doći k sebi i krenuti ispočetka. 
Dođem kod dr-a, on me stavi na uzv a kad ono, mojoj bebici kuca srce i velika je punih 4 mm!!!!
Cure moje, pa ja sam stvarno TRUDNA!

----------


## rozalija

> Mpo trudnoća nakon svega...  Nisam nikada mislila da ću pisati o toj temi!
> 
> I tako se ja jutros spremam za drugi uzv a kad ono, krenuo smeđi iscjedak. Sve sam to prošla nekoliko puta.
> Sad ću se počistiti (nadamo se bez kiretaže), doći k sebi i krenuti ispočetka. 
> Dođem kod dr-a, on me stavi na uzv a kad ono, mojoj bebici kuca srce i velika je punih 4 mm!!!!
> Cure moje, pa ja sam stvarno TRUDNA!


Bravo za malo srčeko i nemoj draga da te plaše ti smeđkasti iscjedci, bitno je da nema sviježe krvi.

----------


## alma_itd

*Mia Lilly* placem od srece. Nemam rijeci da ti opisem kako se osjecam dok citam tvoj post. nadam se da cu i ja nekad u zivotu osjetiti takvu srecu koju ti sad osjecas :Klap:

----------


## dani82

*Mia Lilly* tako mi je drago za tvoje kuckavo srčeko!!! Zaslužila si!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*MiaLilly* ma čestitam, jako mi je drago za maleno srčeko  :Heart:

----------


## Makica

mia lilly, cestitam od srca!!!!!!!
sumskica, meni su odmah rekli da ne peglam i da ne prilazim stednjaku. od topline koja dolazi iz pegle i ide ti na trbuh se sire krvne zilice i to moze dovesti do spontanog. jednako i stajanje uz stednjak i kupanje vrucom vodom. znaci, odmah su me upozorili na sve moguce izvore topline i poslusala sam ih. tusiranje vise nije tako ugodno, pustim tek mlaku vodu, ali to su mi sve tako male zrtve za ono sto sto dobijem zauzvrat. eto, tako su meni otprilike objasnili. kasnije u trudnoci moci ces sve, dok bebe ojacaju!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice* legendo, hvala ti od  :Heart:  na objašnjenju. Čitala sam u jednoj knjizi za mlako tuširanje i držim se toga, što se tiče štednjaka evo ja kuham ali sam srećom niža od štednjaka, pa mi je stomak niže od izvora topline (eto bar jednom da mi moja "Nizina" pomogne u nečemu  :Laughing: ) a umalo sam jučer krenula peglati...dobro da nisam, bit će OK i malo zgužvane majice  :Grin:  Hvala ti još jednom  :Kiss:

----------


## Adikica

Želim ovdje prijaviti trudnoću iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica , sutra ulazim u 12 tjedan trudnoće.Postupak sam radila u poliklinici Cito .Za sada je hvala Bogu sve uredu pa se nadam da će tako i ostati.
Stalno Vas pratim ali rjetko pišem ,nadam se da ću od sada malo više pisati .Veliki pozdrav mojim curama .

----------


## Mojca

Adikica dobrodošla!  :Smile:  
I čestitam na uspijehu sa smrznutim js. biti će sve ok, samo polako.  :Smile:

----------


## frenchgirl

Bok svima i ja bih vam se pridružila. U 6 tjednu, prije par dana bila na uzv i kuca srce! Dr B. mi je preporučio da se javim u ambulantu za visoko rizičnu trudnoću na SD. Može li mi netko dati neke informacije o tome? Pozdrav svim curama!

----------


## tally

*Adikica*, čestitam i ovdje!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vojvođanka

adikica i frenchgirl dobrodošle!!!!!!!! uživajte u prvim tjednima trudnoće......
evo mene u 22tt  :Shock:  polako se navikavam na povlašteni tretman u društvu i svakodnevnim komplimentima  :Grin:  - baš je ljepo biti trudnica!!!

----------


## Makica

cestitam n ovim trudnicama!!!!! sretno i skolski do kraja!!!!
sumskica, kada ti je slijedeci uzv?
vojvođanka, moj trbuh je vec toliki da se fakaaaaaaat vidi da sam trudna. inace se napusem kao balon od stimulacije, a sada se nisam niti ispuhala. isto komplimenti svaki dan, mrak mi je to. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

> adikica i frenchgirl dobrodošle!!!!!!!! uživajte u prvim tjednima trudnoće......
> evo mene u 22tt  polako se navikavam na povlašteni tretman u društvu i svakodnevnim komplimentima  - baš je ljepo biti trudnica!!!


dobrodošle cure!!

ajme vojvođanka a ja 30.!!  :Shock: 
a stomak mi je toliki (jer su duplići) da ljudi po ulici zastaju i pitaju me hoću li ja to rodit svaki čas  :Laughing:  a ja mrtvo hladno kažem - ma ne, imam još 2 mjeseca  :Laughing: 
u petak mi je uzv, frka...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*adikica i frenchgirl* dobrodošle  :Very Happy:  
*Makice* danas je bio 2. uzv i vidjeli smo dva  :Heart:   :Heart:  i sada smo jako sretni da je sve prošlo baš ok. Ni meni se trbuh nakon stimulacije nije povukao, još sam napuhana kao balon, a dječica imaju 6 mm svaki  :Laughing:  dakle nije u njima stvar....
Jučer me jedna starija teta (moja jako dobra prijateljica) zaustavila na cesti i kaže mi - Čuj jedva sam te prepoznala, imaš te velike sunčane naočale i ono..khm...malčice si se zaokružila... A ja nju pogledam ozarena od sreće i kažem "Jesam, udebljala sam se" i ono - cvatem... To samo T može od žene napraviti. 

*Pinky* draga evo i mene u duplić-mamama, daj me uputi u literaturu, sve me zanima, a ti si već iskusna 30-o tjedna trudnica...

----------


## kiki30

šumsko,čestitam na dva srčeka...predivno!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

kad ti je termin sumsko? da te upišem na našu listu
tu smo
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62685-T...e...%29/page12

ja sam isfrikana 30tt trudnica  :Laughing: 
brzo mi je ovo prošlo, sad me panika hvata...

----------


## Mojca

Šumskice, pa to je predivno! Bravo mala srčeka!
 :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Makica

sumskice, cestitam na dva prekrasna srceka!!!!!! jupiiiiiiii!
joooj, pinky, kada cu ja docekati 30t, aaaaaaaa! jesu tebi rekli da moras mirovati malo vise sada od 30-tog tjedna? joooj, jos malo i drzat ces svoje andele u rukama!!! cure, jel razmisljate o imenima? znam da nije tema za to, ali me zanima!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* nisu mi rekli kad mi je termin, računala sam si sama i ispalo je negdje 15-16/01/2012  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> sumskice, cestitam na dva prekrasna srceka!!!!!! jupiiiiiiii!
> joooj, pinky, kada cu ja docekati 30t, aaaaaaaa! jesu tebi rekli da moras mirovati malo vise sada od 30-tog tjedna? joooj, jos malo i drzat ces svoje andele u rukama!!! cure, jel razmisljate o imenima? znam da nije tema za to, ali me zanima!!!


a nisu baš tim riječima da moram mirovati, ali ja sam sama to uvela. a ni ne mogu više ništa raditi, iskreno. preteško mi je iti skuhati ručak.
da, još malo, panika me hvata. kraj 7. mjeseca se bliži, još 8. da izdržim i na konju sam.

moja se imena nikome ne sviđaju, šmrc
ali baš me briga lol

šumsko, klikni na link u mom potpisu di piše beta, i ubaci datum zadnje menstruacije, po tome se svi vode, iako se zna kad nam je bila i punkcija i transfer.
danas smo 30 plus nula, uplivavamo u 31.tt ajme.

----------


## Pinky

makice, javi nam se i na blizanačkom pdf-u (vidi link što sam dala šumskom)

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* hvala ti, tako sam i ja računala datum, baš na toj stranici  :Smile:  izašlo je 14.01.2012. da je 40+0 tjedana

----------


## Mojca

> moja se imena nikome ne sviđaju, šmrc
> ali baš me briga lol


Zvuči mi poznato.  :Smile: 

Cure, bole li vas stopala? Ja svako jutro doslovno šepam prvih par koraka. Dobila sam 7 kg, sutra počinje 20. tjedan... imate neku preporuku?  :Smile:

----------


## klara

> Zvuči mi poznato. 
> 
> Cure, bole li vas stopala? Ja svako jutro doslovno šepam prvih par koraka. Dobila sam 7 kg, sutra počinje 20. tjedan... imate neku preporuku?


 Mojca mene bole i stopala i bedra ako ležim na ledjima, ako zaspem na ledjima poslije se jedva dignem. Kako ti spavas?

----------


## Vojvođanka

šumko ČESTITAM, ČESTITAM na dva srčeka  :Smile: 
ma koje spavanje na leđima?????, kod mene dolazi u obzir samo na bok i to gledam da zaspem na ljevoj strani
noge, tj članci na nogama su mi počeli oticati s porastom temperature pa se mažem hladnim kremama za vene na biljnoj bazi ujutro i navečer i hodam bosa po stanu  :Smile: 
a sad jedna dr. tema
cure jel ste se zapisale za trudničke tečajeve??? u Rijeci ih nema u 07. i 08.mj a meni je 09.mj malo prekasno - jedva sam se ugurala na onaj koji vode patronažne, u bolnički sam upala na vrijeme......ja ko prava štreberica   :Smile: 
e sad na KBC-u počinju 01.06. u 16:00 a kod patronažnih isto 01.06. u 17:30 sva sreća da su predavaone blizu pa stignem i komentiram ja to patronažnoj kao: mislila sam da ste usklađeniji..... a ona meni odgovara: mi smo dvije različite ustanove zašto bi se usklađivali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! halo???? pa valjda zato što su vam interesi trudnica na prvom mjestu!? i nastavi mi dalje držati prodiku da mi je dovoljan samo jedan tečaj i bla, bla, bla......a ja se mislim: samo ti kokodači, neznaš što sam se ja svega naslušala prije ovog stomaka  :Smile: 
ima neka da ide na ova dva tečaja iz Rijeke da se skompamo?

----------


## dani82

*Vojvođanka* a ja sam te na kavi mislila nagovorit da na ovaj kod patronažnih idemo zajeno, ali izgleda da sam malo zakasnila ...šmrc!

----------


## Mojca

Klara, mogu spavati svakako, ali sam većinom na lijevom boku (kao i ranije)... mogu i na desnom, a mogu i na leđima (ali ne dugo  :Smile: )... 
Zapravo me bole samo jastučići na stopalima, onaj dio odmah do prstiju. Područje na koje je uz prste najjači pritisak, kad odignemo petu, stojimo na tome... valjda sam dobro objasnila.
Ako nosim MBT obuću mi je lakše, pa sad hodam po kući u nazovi sandalama  :Smile:

----------


## klara

> ima neka da ide na ova dva tečaja iz Rijeke da se skompamo?


Ja ne idem jer moram mirovati i jer mi je druga beba. Ni u prvoj trudnoći nisam isla zbog mirovanja, tako da ne znam kako tecajevi izgledaju. Vojvođanka javi kako je bilo ako budeš isla.

----------


## klara

Mojca mene ne boli tako. Nadam da je sve to prolazni simptom trudnoce.

----------


## Vojvođanka

> *Vojvođanka* a ja sam te na kavi mislila nagovorit da na ovaj kod patronažnih idemo zajeno, ali izgleda da sam malo zakasnila ...šmrc!


 navodno su ih smjestili u manju dvoranu od 40 mjesta i da je sve popunjeno, ja sam urgirala na tri strane da me prime i ova koja je uspjela da me ugura kaže da sam 28 na listi ????? koje dezinformacije! tako da te možda i uspijem ugurati kad šarmiram patronažne na prvom satu  :Smile: 
u svakom slučaju dobićeš detaljan virtualni izvještaj  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

pinky, sada sam bas kliknula na tvoj link za izracun termina i meni je po toj tablici 08.12., a ne 16.12. kako mi je rekla dr? bit ce da je nesto smrdala... bila sam na blizanackom pdf, ali samo jednom, da pozdravim cure, nekako mi jos rano??? kao da se ne usudim, ma znas na sto mislim. :Embarassed:

----------


## Jesen82

moja nova preokupacija je dočekati prve pokrete... kakav je osjećaj... hoću li znati prepoznati dok baš ne pređu u udarce i tako....

ne moram reći da mi to sve stvara veliku nervozu....jer se još jednom pitam hoće li sve biti ok..i tako :Rolling Eyes: 

a prošli tjedan na uzv je sve bilo ok...i doc mi je rekao da prije 20-og tt možda i neću osjetiti i da je to sve ok...sada smo u 17-om tjednu...tj 16+0 danas....

kakom ste vi to preživjele :Grin: ?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Jesen82* ma osjetit ćeš sigurno, ne brini  :Kiss: 
*Makice* i ja samo čitam na blizanačkom...još nam malo vremena treba da se ohrabrimo  :Wink:  
*Mojca* za noge bi si možda mogla kupit onu kadicu-masažer... MM i ja smo to gledali u nekom shopping centru dok smo još čekali betu i sad mi je ful žao što nismo kupili. Mene noge bole (VEĆ) a ruke mi trnu noću dok spavam. Znaju mi i kukovi protrnut nakon stavljanja utrića kad se legnem na leđa kao klada.
Moj trbuh je nakon transfera bio ogroman, napuhnut i tvrd. Mislila sam da će malo splasnuti, ali šipak, i dalje imam trbuh kao da sam prešla 3. mjesec T, a tek sam na početku. Ginica mi kaže da nema povratka, neka se ne žalim sada jer si još ne mogu ni pojmit kakav će narasti do kraja godine...

----------


## Mojca

Šumskica, jutros sam se probudila s totalno natečenim prstima na nagama, strašno nešto, ko mladi krumpirići su bili... i kad sam se tuširala mi je došlo da ih "drmnem" malo hladnim tušem, pa sam to i napravila i sad je sve ok.  :Smile:  
Masažer je i dragi sinoć predložio... imamo ga negdje u kući, istina ne znam gdje je... ali je meni frka od tih vibracija po stopalima, ono refleksne zone, trudnoća i sl, pa sam odlučila raditi klasične mlake prema hladnom kupke sa solju i zamišljati more plavo Jadransko... koje tko zna hoću li vidjeti ove godine. 

A što se tiče napuhnutog trbuha... mene je vrlo trudna poznanica srela dok sam bila u 16. tjednu i pitala jesam li u petom mjesecu. Hm....  :Smile:   Taj napuhnuti trbuh nam je svima vjerovatno i od Utrića... a što se tiče zglobova, računaj da se svi zglobovi "razlohaju" u trudnoći, pa nije čudno da bole... ja sam 15-20 min nakon Utrića imala menstrualne grčeve, svaki put kad bi ih stavila. I trnjenje ruku u snu... i to sam imala, pa je prošlo. 
Pokušaj malo podignuti noge na jastuk ili sl dok spavaš... možda bude bolje, pazi ako imaš jastuk s onim umjetnim materijalima, oni znaju dodatno zagrijavati, pa izazoveš kontra efekt. 

Idem sad malo spavati, vrijeme je...  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Idem sad malo spavati, vrijeme je...


Hvala na savjetima Mojca  :Kiss:  

A ovo citiram uz slatki  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  jer smo valjda sve jednako urihtane, utrić oko 7, oko 15 i oko 23 - pa spavanjac iza svakog :lol
Evo i meni sada vrijeme za drijemanje....

----------


## Mojca

Aha...  :Laughing:  
Jedva sam čekala da me skinu s utrića (sad sam na Duphastonima 2x 1), da mogu spavati više od 8 sati u komadu... i da ne moram oko 3 biti doma. 
Ali, popodnevni spavanjac je više manje ostao.  :Smile:

----------


## frka

cure, MASAŽA STOPALA JE U TRUDNOĆI STROGO ZABRANJENA!!! može izazvati trudove. a i ostali oblici masaža se ne preporučuju osim u salonima ovlaštenim za masiranje trudnica.

sretno i uživajte - prođe za čas!

----------


## Mojca

Au.... a moj dragi mi svaku večer malo "pogniječi" stopala... neće više.  :Sad:  
Što se masaže tiče, idem tu i tamo kod VFT Ive Kolić koja drži i vježbe za trudnice i super mi je... budući da niš teško ne smijem raditi, dobro mi dođe da mi mišići leđa malo ožive.

----------


## blizanac

Ja isto znam da se nesmiju noge drzati u toploj vodi,i u kadici sa masazerom.Izaziva kotrakcije i nedaj boze dokazi do pobacaja.To mi je moj MPO doktor rekao.Drage moje strpite se,sve za BEBICE.

----------


## Sumskovoce

aj frka hvala ti draga na informaciji, ja sam zaista htjela kupit masazer! Danas sam malo cistila kupaonicu octom i solju i mogu vam reci da je djelotvornije od vecine kemikalija

----------


## klara

Na americkim strnicama sam vise puta pročitala savijete za masaze i tople kupke, kao način opuštanja u trudnoći. Nije mi jasno otkuda sasvim suprotni savijeti. Ali valjda dokazuju da masaze i kupke nisu bas toliko opasni.
(a vise puta mi se dogodilo da me "prirodne" trudnice zbunjeno pogledaju kad kažem da izbjegavam tusiranje s vrućom vodom)

----------


## Sumskovoce

klara slazem se u potpunosti. Nikad nisam ni o jednoj temi nasla vise proturjecnih misljenja nego o trudnoci. Makar mi ivf trudnice pazimo na sve zivo, a posebno na pocetku ili ako je kao kod tebe naredjeno strogo mirovanje.

----------


## frka

to s vrućom kupkom i tušem nemam pojma - znam samo da se, ako su pravi, trudovi pojačaju pod vrućim tušem, a ako su lažni, prestanu. ali ne znam baš da ih sam tuš može potaknuti...

mene je MM ponekad znao "protrljati" po leđima jer su mi u 5 mjeseci ležanja stvarno atrofirali svi mišići (i dalje sam banana), ali za stopala 100% znam da se ne smiju nikako masirati jer pritisak na određene točke može potaknuti trudove/izazvati pobačaj... 
ali mislim da masaža kod nekog tko zna što radi ne može škoditi...

----------


## Pinky

evo i mene brzinski sa izveštajem sa jučerašnjeg uzv-a:
kks i urin odlični, ja još uvijek super zatvorena, curke (2 su cure  ipak) narasle SVAKA PO KIL ovaj mjesec i sad imaju 1900 i 1850g  :Smile: 
legendice male buckaste
dr kaže sve savršeno za sada. novi uzv u 33.tt, hospitalizacija (ako sve bude ok) u 35.tt

presretna sam  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Super vijesti Pinky!  :Very Happy: 
A tvoji burekući postaju buhtlice!  :Smile:  Fakat su lijepo napredovale. Samo nek tako nastave.  :Yes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* pa to je prekrasno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Bravo za cure i neka samo tako lijepo napreduju!!!

----------


## sweety

> evo i mene brzinski sa izveštajem sa jučerašnjeg uzv-a:
> kks i urin odlični, ja još uvijek super zatvorena, curke (2 su cure  ipak) narasle SVAKA PO KIL ovaj mjesec i sad imaju 1900 i 1850g 
> legendice male buckaste
> dr kaže sve savršeno za sada. novi uzv u 33.tt, hospitalizacija (ako sve bude ok) u 35.tt
> 
> presretna sam


 Bravo, super da je sve OK, bude i dalje  :Yes:

----------


## zedra

Pinky, super za djevojcice tvoje...To su mali king-kongovi  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zedra

U trudnoći se NE SMIJU masirati donji dio leđa, to je sigurno....Za stopala se ne bih kladila...Gornji dio leđa, limfna drenaža nogu se smije raditi i donosi veliko olakšanje...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Pinky*, prekrasno!
Curke baš lijepo napreduju. Samo neka tako nastave.

----------


## kiki30

pinky,predivne vijesti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

zedra, stopala su 100% zabranjena... evo kopiram:

"Možda ste čuli da svakako trebate izbjegavati masažu stopala zbog izazivanja trudova. Na nogama, zglobovima i stopalima postoje akupresurne točke koje predstavljaju reproduktivni sustav. Pritisci na te točke mogu izazvati trudove i preuranjen porod. No, ne morate strahovati. Profesionalni praktičari prenatalne masaže znaju gdje se te točke nalaze, tako da je masaža sigurna i opuštajuća."

to za stopala su mi rekli i u bolnici. zato kazem - idite samo kod onih koji znaju sto rade...

bravo za curke, Pinky!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Moja su stopala od jučer off limits  :Laughing:  sad više nisam sigurna hoću li na pedikuru uopće ići  :Wink:  

A jeste li čule da trudnice ne smiju jesti kikiriki? Da li je to istina? 
Ja sam se ostavila tune i sirove hrane (mesa, mliječnih proizvoda) naravno osim voća i povrća... Ali mi kikiriki miriše...

----------


## klara

Nemam pojma za kikiriki. Ja jedem i tunu i svjezi sir.

Pinky drago mi je zbog dobrih vijesti  :Smile: .

Jedva čekam moj utz u ponedjeljak.

----------


## ina7

> Moja su stopala od jučer off limits  sad više nisam sigurna hoću li na pedikuru uopće ići  
> 
> A jeste li čule da trudnice ne smiju jesti kikiriki? Da li je to istina? 
> Ja sam se ostavila tune i sirove hrane (mesa, mliječnih proizvoda) naravno osim voća i povrća... Ali mi kikiriki miriše...


Ja jedem kikiriki, pistacije i bademe..... To mi pomaže da se borim sa cjelodnevnim mučninama. I kapsule Utrogestana sadrže kikirikijevo ulje pa mislim da nam ne bi trebao smetati. Ja jedem sve i ništa mi ne smeta i zbog toga sam presretna. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Nevjerojatno ali meni bude muka od trešanja. Jučer sam popila ogroman voćni smoothy i žgaravica me derala par sati nakon toga. A nakon kruha i sira mi ništa ne bude - samo velika želja za spavanjem. Ajde trudničice moje na temu o prehrani u trudnoći, baš bih voljea pročitati šta mi vi to jedete, da i ja dobijem poneku ideju.

----------


## Pinky

> Nemam pojma za kikiriki. Ja jedem i tunu i svjezi sir.
> 
> Pinky drago mi je zbog dobrih vijesti .
> 
> Jedva čekam moj utz u ponedjeljak.


hvala cure  :Heart: 

klara, *NEMO*J jesti tunu i svježi sir. a bome ni zelenu salatu i naribanu kupus salatu.
ni morskog pasa, bakalar, sabljarku. ni jetricu.
kikiriki može, u umjerenim količinama.
ja sad više neću ni ovaj krastavac jer sam frikuša.

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=599

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam pred sat vremen u gradu pojela veliki sladoledni kup i sad bi samo spavala... Jedva sam došla doma.  :Smile:  

Ja jedem sve, doslovno sve kao i ranije... čak i paštetu od tune tu i tamo... doduše... ne jedem meso već 20 godina... osim domaće piletine i pršuta zadnjih godinu i pol. Ubijam se u trešnjama, zelenoj salati (luđački ju perem zbog listerije), mladom luku, rotkvicama, sada su počeli i domaći krastavci i paradajz... jedino što mi nije dobro sjeo bio je nekakav voćni smoothie pred par tjedana... 
Mojoj mami je jedan stari ginekolog pred 32 godine kad je bila trudna s bratom rekao: "Mala, ako ti se jede kiseli kupus a ti ga jedi! I kupus i sve otalo!" Pa se ja toga držim. Na početku trudnoće, dok je još vladala zima, mlatila sam i po kiselom kupusu... i niš mi ne smeta... Jedino slatko mi se gadilo na početku. Sad više ni to. Žgaravicu ne poznajem. Što se hrane tiče, mogla bi biti trudna cijeli život.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Pinky, zašto ne krastavci?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Salata  :Shock:  pa ja se danima prejedam salate iz maminog vrta  :Shock:  
Dobro sam ju oprala, valjda će sve bit ok...

----------


## Mojca

Ma sve će biti ok, samo ju dobro operi. Ja ju namočim u vodi, dodam šaku soli (tako navodno rade u restoranima, da se odvoje bube i sl.), pa ju operem list po list... pa tako nekoliko puta. Listerija je jako rijetka... pogotovo ako imaš domaću salatu ne trebaš brinuti. 
Više štete ima u kupovnoj piletini...

----------


## snow.ml

> Moja su stopala od jučer off limits  sad više nisam sigurna hoću li na pedikuru uopće ići  
> 
> A jeste li čule da trudnice ne smiju jesti kikiriki? Da li je to istina? 
> Ja sam se ostavila tune i sirove hrane (mesa, mliječnih proizvoda) naravno osim voća i povrća... Ali mi kikiriki miriše...


 ja sam čula da se smije jesti kikiriki jer je sam utrogestan napravljen od njega...
tunjevina i morski pas se ne smije jesti jer je dokazano da u njima ima veća doza žive koja je otrovna...
niti bi se smio jesi svježi sir,ali domaći, za kojeg se nezna kako je tretiran  ali mislim da bi se smio jesti onaj kupovni iz vrećice jer se fermeniranjem ubiju bakterije koje se opasne za trudnice...
svježa salata se smije jesti, ali samo domaća...za koju znaš da nije tretirana raznim kemikalijama...da vam ne pričam sa čim sve špricaju i što sam nanjušila vlastitim nosom :Undecided:

----------


## frka

cure, nemojte se toliko paranoizirati oko prehrane - moja je trudnoca bila teska i puna svakojakih komplikacija, strogo sam mirovala 5 mjeseci pa sam samo citala i citala i kad nisam bila u bolnici, dr-ima sam svaki put isla s popisom od 2 stranice pitanja... zbog svih tih problema kopala sam sve zivo i nezivo da bih izbjegla druge potencijalne komplikacije. i zakljucak je da se smije jesti sve osim mlijecnih proizvoda od kumica s placa. znaci samo obradjeni sir i vrhnje iz ducana. riba se mora jesti. jedino se ne preporucuje morski pas i sabljarka, a tuna u manjim kolicinama. inace je gotovo sva riba puna nametnika pa je vazno da je dobro ociscena. i za ribu se zapravo samo preporucuje da se ne jede ista vrsta ribe vise od jednom tjedno. tuna iz konzerve je ok, ali ne precesto. 
od povrca je sve dozvoljeno, ali uz temeljito pranje zbog listerije i dr bestija. znaci, bez brige zbog salate...

nedavno me trudna frendica uspaniceno nazvala jer joj je netko rekao da ne smije jesti jagode, a stamanila je valjda pola kartona... mislim da ljudi cesto brkaju sto se ne smije u trudnoci s onim sto se ne smije za vrijeme dojenja - kikiriki i jagode, kao i citrusi i kravlje mlijeko se ne preporucuju na pocetku dojenja jer su jaki alergeni, ali u trudnoci su dozvoljeni. i zelena se salata (uz grah, mahune i sl.) ne preporucuje na pocetku dojenja jer napuhava...

dakle, bez brige - uzivajte u trudnoci i hrani, ali pazite sto i koliko jedete - to vam je bitno zbog beba, ali i gestacijskog dijabetesa i sl.

----------


## frka

evo jedan link na str. poliklinike harni: http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...ana_bogata.asp

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky, zašto ne krastavci?


ma kupovala sam ih u lidla, a sad ona frka sa njemačkim/španjolskim krastavcima i e.coli...

domaća salata da, dobro oprana. kupovna je tretirana sa toliko otrova da to nije normalno.

kupus svježi ribani isto ne, jer ga u principu ne možeš oprati, a ako je tretiran...

osobno ni tunj ni pasa ni bakalar ni sabljarku ne bi. hebi ga, ako sadrže jako puno žive zašto riskirati? 
natuci se srdela i ostale ribe bogate omegom 3 a ne živom.

----------


## klara

Ja ovaj put planiram sve jesti i za vrijeme dojenja. Ka sam rodila Sunčicu pazila sam na sve i svašta, samo da njoj prestanu grcici. Ništa nije pomagalo, čak niti kad sam danima jela samo palentu i rizu. Naučila sam na tezi način da hrana ima vrlo malo utjecaja. Naravno postoje bebe alergicne na kravlje mlijeko i slični slucajevi, ne treba pretjerivati s ničim. Ali savijeti da trudnica ne smije svježe voce, ne smije slatu niti kupus (nego treba gutati vitaminske tablete) itd. su pretjerivanje.

----------


## seka35

bas me cudi to sve oko ishrane.. ja imam sestru koja ima dva sina i dvije curice  i kaze da je sve zivo jela u trudnoci ,pored toga sto je cula  svasta sta valja ,a sta ne... ja mislim da mi novije mame malo pretjerujemo sa svim... svi znamo sta je zdravo ,to trebamo jesti ... ja osobno u te price ne vjerujem ... meni je dr. rekao svo voce ,povrce mlijecne proizvode da smijem jesti ,samo da izbjegavam suhomesnate proizvode

----------


## Sumskovoce

undefined

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja bi mogla živjeti na paradajzu!

----------


## sbonetic

Sve šta ste nabrojale da se ne smije jesti u trudnoći u bolnici je to svaki dan nešto od toga na jelovniku i svjeza salata, naribani kupus, pašta i tuna, a da ne spomenem pašteta i puno takvih gluposti! a mozete mislit kako je oprano povrće i svi normalno jedu!

----------


## Mojca

Pinky, ja sam se u trudnoći odlučila totalno isključiti od vijesti, pa nisam ni znala za frku s krastavcima.   :Embarassed:  Sad mi je MD objasnio što se zbiva. 

Povrće već godinama kupujem isključivo na placu i to samo na nekoliko štandova. Imam više povjerenja u lokalne kumice i jednog bio proizvođača nego u povrće iz dućana... ne kažem da su ovi moji anđeli po pitanju tretiranja povrća, ali znam da mi salata od jedne kupmice uvene nakon 3 dana. Meni dovoljan dokaz da je nešto netretirano. 

Slažem se da svi pomalo paranoiziramo... ja jedino domaći sir i vrhnje trenutno ne jedem... Ali luđački perem sve živo, uključujući i agrume prije nego ih iscijedim. 
Msilim da je najvažnije da jedemo namirnice koje smo sami pripremili, da budu u što izvornijem obliku i da su prošle što manji broj kilometara. Bolje potrošiti sat vremena za skuhati suhi grah (koji nije kineskog porijekla, a ne otvoriti konzervu iz Mađarske, ma koliko to bilo lakše. Uvijek, ne samo u trudnoći. 

A u dojenju će nam bebe same reći što im paše što ne.  :Smile:   Baš me zanima hoćemo li onda imati vremena ovako razglabati.  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Nećete.   :Bye:

----------


## TwistedQ

> Nećete.


 :Laughing:

----------


## TwistedQ

U petak bili na ultrazvuku, kaže doktor sve 5  :Zaljubljen: 
Moja bebonjica ( ili možda bolje bebulja ) sa 25 + 4 procijenjena na 1200 grama?!

Meni se to čini poprilično, doktor smatra sasvim normalnim..

----------


## Sumskovoce

*TwistedQ* Čestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Juppy! Velika bebulja/ bebonjica  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Drage moje mene je sinoć opet strah zaledio, nisam baš lijepo spavala noćas. Sinoć sam opet imala dvije kapi svjetlo smeđe sukrvice na dn ulošku. Ništa poslije toga. Ali zbog tog malo protrnula sam od straha i cijelu sam noć provela moleći da sa bebicama bude sve ok.
Svjesna sam da su mi na humanoj rekli da je to normalna i učestala pojava, da se maternica širi, da je možda pokoji kapilar puknuo i da se ne brinem, ali ja jednostavno protrnem svaki put kad se dogodi (ovo je 2. put) 
najradije bi da me strpaju u bolnicu i da tamo umirem od dosade, ali da bar imam koga davt za najmanju sitnicu.....

----------


## blizanac

Sumskovoce ja sam do 12nedelje mjenjala uloske kao kod mens.islo mi je smedje tamno,a kasnije je bilo svjeto smedje,sad nema hvala bogu nista.MD mi je rekao maternica raste siri se,a i jedna mi je posteljica bila nisko.Nebrini nije to nista opusti se i misli pozitivno!pozzz

----------


## Makica

pinky, cestitam na curama!!! prekrasnooo!!! 
twistedq, i tebi cestitke!!!
sumskice, nista ne brini, to ti je cesto i normalno, sve je ok, vidjet ces! by the way, citam sto jedes, dok sam imala jake mucnine danima sam jela samo kruh i vrhnje, za svaki obrok. samo mi se od toga nije dizao zeludac !!!!!!

----------


## Jesen82

ajde recimo da smo apsolvirali prehranu i masažu stopala..ali pedikura je nadam se jednoglasno ok? :Grin:  jer idem na nju u srijedu :Cool:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*blizanac, Makica*  :Kiss:  ljubim vas tješilice moje najdraže  :Kiss: 
*Jesen82* i ja mislim da je ok  :Grin:  i da bi mi taaaaaaaaaaaako dobro došla...

----------


## Pinky

> ajde recimo da smo apsolvirali prehranu i masažu stopala..ali pedikura je nadam se jednoglasno ok? jer idem na nju u srijedu


šumsko, sve su ti rekli za brljavljenje, ne boj se, samo odmaraj i pij utriće dok imaš smeđe, nemoj ih stavljati.

pedikura je SPAS. obavljena jučer. a bože divote, nema saginjanja, nema muke. možete zamisliti kako je meni bilo, sa 12 kg u stomaku, saginjat se, užas.

----------


## Jesen82

> šumsko, sve su ti rekli za brljavljenje, ne boj se, samo odmaraj i pij utriće dok imaš smeđe, nemoj ih stavljati.
> 
> pedikura je SPAS. obavljena jučer. a bože divote, nema saginjanja, nema muke. možete zamisliti kako je meni bilo, sa 12 kg u stomaku, saginjat se, užas.


mašala :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

Cure, u Viti sam citala da konzumacija kikirikija u trudnoci povecava rizik od astme kod djece....al s obzirom da  i oni iz broja u broj pobijaju svoje teze.......svega pomalo i sve ce bit ok.  :Smile:

----------


## klara

U vezi prehrane, dojenja i grcica, sjetila sam se da je nama masaza bebinog trbusica pomagala vise od svih savijeta sto treba i ne treba jesti. Evo link, možda vam dobro dodje kad rodite:
http://www.llli.org/nb/nbjanfeb98p13.html

Nas UTZ je prošao super, beba raste a cerviks stoji na mjestu. I dalje preporuka za sto vise mirovanja.

----------


## ina7

> Cure, u Viti sam citala da konzumacija kikirikija u trudnoci povecava rizik od astme kod djece....al s obzirom da  i oni iz broja u broj pobijaju svoje teze.......svega pomalo i sve ce bit ok.


Svakim danom se uvjerim da svašta piše i u novinama i na net-u i mislim da na to ne treba baš pretjerano obraćati pažnju nego sve jesti u normalnim količinama i opušteno uživati u trudnoći!! :Yes:

----------


## ksena28

Klara, baš mi je drago da je sve ok, samo laganini dalje  :Smile: 

Cure, ja sam poglupila otkad sam trudna. Baš sam ono - tupava! Doma sam, ne radim više, pa mi mozak ne apsorbira informacije kao prije, pače - neke čak i blokira, što mi itekako paše... ali... nisam navikla na ovaj state of mind...

Kako vi?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ksena* milina draga - eldorado i obećana zemlja  :Grin:  Blago tebi što se možeš tako lijepo opustiti i otkačiti. Uživaj! Ja još uvijek radim, OK 4 sata na dan, ali radim, pa mi mozak mora šljakat bar u jutarnjim satima..ali zato popodne je na paši skroz  :Smile:  
*Klara*  :Very Happy:  Jupi za uzv!!! Samo laganini sada!
*Pinky* nisam znala da utrići idu oralno kad se pojavi iscjedak. Ja sam u panici ugurala 3 umjesto dva kad sam vidjela mrljicu...

Idem i ja na pedikuru, šišanje i lagani shopping nekih lanenioh hlača sa mekanom pasicom jer sam cijele dane u jedim te istim trapericama koje sam uvijek smatrala ogromnima - a sad su - milina  :Smile:  Jedine koje mi pristaju.
Je li se samo meni trbuh odmah proširio ili i vama? Od stimulacije mi je bio jako velik i napuhnut i nije se nimalo povukao, kaže ginica da niti neće, već će se samo širiti (logično, zar ne?) ali sada konstantno izgledam kao da sam se dobro prejela i zalila sve pivčinom - još to nije trudnički trbuščić...

----------


## frka

ksena, ja sam rodila prije 4 mjeseca i jos uvijek sam tupa ko stup  :Grin: 

ono... totalne blokade, ne mogu se sjetiti jednostavnih rijeci - mozak jednostavno ne sljaka. 
a stanje se nakon poroda jos pogorsalo - valjda umor cini svoje...

joj, da znate da sam malo ljubomorna na vas - kad sam bila trudna, bojala sam se tu pisati, a i tema je otvorena kad sam vec dobrano bila trudna. a sad mi takoooo faliii trbuscic bez obzira na to sto mi je trudnoca bila jako teska... uzivajte i u ovom dijelu majcinstva jer prodje za cas  :Zaljubljen: 

pusa svim trudnicama  :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

štaaaa????
a ja sam mislila da ću se opametit kad rodim! ništa od toga, a?  :Smile: 
ma valjda nas je tako majka priroda uredila, kad niš' ne kopčaš nemožeš se ni nervirati! nema stresa - samo bonaca!
sad ste me "napalile" za pedikuru, moram i ja ići, a već sam se mislila kako ću MM nagovorit da mi reže nokte na nogama!
a da vrijeme leti - to je istina, ja sam odlučila maximalno uživati u ovom stanju i maziti sama sebe što više, to znači jesti sladoled u ogromnim količinama bez grižnje savjesti  :Smile:  njam

----------


## Mojca

Ksena, ja sam u totalnom tupilu.  :Smile:  
I zapravo uživam u njemu... namjerno ne čitam novine i ne gledam vijesti... nedavno smo gledali film koji se očito dešava u 60-tima, a ja to skužila tek na kraju filma kad se pojavio neki vojnik iz vijetnamskog rata... uopće nisam ubrala ni odjeću ni aute ni frizure... 
Doduše... moglo je biti i štete od tog tupila jer sam se do te mjere sam se opustila da sam skoro zaboravila ići do doktorice uzeti doznaku i ići na HZZO... u nedjelju navečer se sjetila i jučer to obavila... inače bi bila bez primanja jedan mjesec. 

Šunskica, meni se trbuh nikad nije vratilo na mjere prije stumulacije. Ni trbuh ni kilaža.  :Smile:  I tko zna hoće li ikad!  :Laughing:  

Curke, bila sam danas na anomality scan u 20. tjednu, sve ok.  :Smile:

----------


## snow.ml

jaaoooo curke sad ste me malo oraspoložile...ja sam već pomislila da sam samo ja otupila u trudnoći...MM već ludi sa mnom...ničeg se ne mogu sjetiti pa čak ni nekih stvari koje sam inače super pamtila...
a još sada kad sam po cijele dane u kući bez nekog doticaja sa ostatkom svijeta...
stalno tražim nešto po stanu jer neznam gdje sam što ostavila, posebno odjeću i obuću od prošlog ljeta a sve sam lijepo "negdje"spremila...
možda ima neka vježba za mozak...da se ne opusti...što će biti kad se vratim na posao, neću znati upaliti komp :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maja_st

Ma cure moje, blaženo neznanje.......nema te vježbe za mozak koja može pomoći jer se prioriteti mijenjaju....nekoć mi se sve činilo jako važnim, a sada je frka na poslu ništa u usporedbi s činjenicom da je zvjezdica zakašljala ili da nije dobro ručala......zato uživajte .......u promijenjenim životnim stavovima.....

----------


## gabica80

ja se mogu pohvaliti da nisam otupila , vec sam ono se skolovala i konacno doktorirala ......sad sam pred kraj trudnoće i uzivam, super mi je doslo ovo vrijeme kod kuce , ulozila sam u sebe za bolju budućnost moje bebe,  mm i svi ponosni na mene  :Smile: )))

----------


## Pinky

glupa sam skroz, odavno, na to sam se navikla. nema šanse da film pogledam jer se pogubim nakon 30 minuta. idealna sam za glupe serije poput dharme i grega di ne trebaš pratiti radnju i imaš 5 likova kroz 20 minuta.

fizički sam sve gore i gore tj. teže i teže. imam 4 kila djece u sebi, plus 2 posteljice, 2 plodne vode, 12 kila u stomaku. ništa se srećom osim stomaka nisam nadebljala, ne mogu ni zamislit kako bi tada bilo...
a još najmanje mjesec i kvarat do poroda. 
ne mogu disat, pričam ko onaj mali invalid crnac iz malkolma u sredini: danas...sam...loše...volje... (di su ... tu je uzdah). pričam tako kad samo prošetam po kući, neću vam ni pričat kakva sam nakon 4 kata skalina...

ne mogu sjediti, ne mogu stajati, hodati mogu jako kratko, stomak ispod sisa/oko rebara me toliko boli da se moram poduprit sa 6-7 kušina i nekako uglavit, samo da dišem normalno bez  boli.
veselje tek slijedi, danas su mi proradili hemeroidi i počele naticati ruke. sad kad krenu i noge... ijao.

eto, drago mi je da sam se negdi mogla ižugeljati.

----------


## lucija83

> Ma cure moje, blaženo neznanje.......nema te vježbe za mozak koja može pomoći jer se prioriteti mijenjaju....nekoć mi se sve činilo jako važnim, a sada je frka na poslu ništa u usporedbi s činjenicom da je zvjezdica zakašljala ili da nije dobro ručala......zato uživajte .......u promijenjenim životnim stavovima.....


Veliki potpis na ovo!!!

----------


## Mojca

Pinky, slažem se Dharma i Greg je i moja omiljena serija... a Šaptač psima kojeg sam redovito pratila mi je postao prezahtjevan.  :Smile:  
Nisam to htjela reći... već ovo: rekla mi je fizioterapeutica koja drži vježbe za trudnice, pa se druži s njima svaki dan, upućena je u sve trudničke teme, poznaje iz priče stanja u svim rodilištima, sve doktore itd., da čaj ok koprive pomaže kod oticanja nogu. 
Litra, čak dvije ako treba, osim toga dobar je za dezinfekciju mokraćnih puteva i ima puno željeza, taman ono što trudnicama treba. Rekla mi je da je jedna trudnica bila jako otečena, pa je pila po dvije litre dnevno i nakon toga joj je vjenačani prsten gotovo pao s ruke.  :Smile:  

Za hemeroide nemam savjet, samo držim fige da te ne gnjave jako.  :Love:

----------


## tika08

Pozdrav svima!
Eto i mene na ovoj temi.Još sam u transu i uživam u prvim tjednima trudnoće(7+4)i imam pitanja za sve koji su voljni odgovoriti.
Muči me nadutost i napetost u trbuhu,problemi sa probavom a dobila sam i nekih 2-3kg od vađenja bete.Previše?
Imam pitanje i uvezi kefirskih gljivica.pomažu li u probavi i dali se taj kefir može konzumirati u trudnoći?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tika08* dobro nam došla. Nas dvije smo +- na istome, ja sam danas 7+3 i isto sam naduta u trbuhu, isto sam dobila 2 kg (dobro od 7dnt-a ali to je više manje to) i probleme s probavom rješavam na parove i razbroje (tj. ponekad mi je bolje, ponekad lošije). Probavu sam aktivirala sa magnezijem (biolecta + Donat) i sokom od suhih šljiva. Pokušala sam s puno voća, ali me mučnina i žgaravica ako pretjeram s voćem. Za kefir sam čitala, ima tu na rodi cijeli pdf o njemu, pa makar da ukucaš u pretražnik. Milsim da je OK u trudnoći.

----------


## Mojca

Tika, dobrodošla.  :Smile:  
Ja sam se do danas (20. tj) udebljala oko 8 kg. Probleme s probavom sam imala na početku, isto tako Donat i Magnezij (Bioelecta), a sad je sve ok. Većinom imam stolicu i dva put na dan. Kažu da su dobre pšenične posije (mekinje), ali nisam probala. Frendica je te probleme riješavala DM-ovim sokom od šljiva.

----------


## klara

tika mene je svaka stimulacija udebljala za par kila, bez obzira na uspijeh.

za probavu su dobre i najobičnije suhe šljive, a usput su i fine. Moj tata ih često gricka pa mu se ja pridružim. I svježi krastavci pomažu (samo ne iz Španjolske  :Razz: )

----------


## pretorija

Drage moje ja danas 16+1 mene muce teske migrenske glavobolje sa povracanjem i prije trudnoce sam ih imala i jedino resenje su bile tablete jake.
sada naravno to ne dolazi u obzir paracetamol sta mi moj dr veli da more znam da mi nece pomoc,tako da se mucim
Prosli put sam si masirala glavu sa rakijom malo jacom i ko da ni je bilo bolje i prije sam se samo masirala ali nije puno pomagalo tako mislim da rakija pomaze.
Malo me strah ipak je to alkohol i kroz kozu brzo ulazi u krv a opet se tjesim da nije puno otprilike svaki 7 dana me glava zaboli oko 1 cajne zlicice po masazi potrosim.
Ako imate neko bolje rijesenje pisite. :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Pretorija, sve što staviš na kožu je u roku 10 min u krvotoku, kažu. Ja bi izbjegla rakiju. 
Mene isto ponekad muče migrene (i prije trudnoće) i pomagalo je jedino spavanje... sad ni to, ali su mi vrući oblozi na čelo i na stražnju stranu vrata par puta pomogli. Skužila sam da imam migrene kad se preforsiram s aktivnostima, kad preskočim popodnevno odmaranje i sl. Pa sam se malo disciplinirala i sad ih već gotovo 2 tjedna nemam... a možda je i stvar u tome da su prestale jer se općenito zadnja dva tjedna odlično osjećam i manje umaram.

----------


## Abys

Osim ako nemas problem s kraljeznicom migrene cesto nastaju radi toksikacije tijela. Probaj dobro pripaziti na prehranu i  na unos toksina i na aditive u hrabi:  suhomesnato,gotova hrana,gotovi keksi i kolaci, umaci, gotove juhe itd. Probaj to sve izbaciti i piti najmanje litru vode dnevno, dosta sirovog voca i povrca, pa vidi ima li razlike.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam danas 8+4. Još uvijek imam bolove (najviše noću) kao da ću dobiti m. Da li ste vi imale takve bolove i do kada?

----------


## klara

> Ja sam danas 8+4. Još uvijek imam bolove (najviše noću) kao da ću dobiti m. Da li ste vi imale takve bolove i do kada?


Ja sam ih imala, ali se ne sjećam do kada. Znali su se vratiti i u drugom tromjesečju i izluđivali su me jer mi šalju podsvjesnu poruku "nisam trudna". Ali mislim da nisu ništa opasno ni neobično, pogotovo na početku trudnoce.

----------


## snow.ml

evo ja jučer bila na pregledu...beba se razvija , trudna sam 25+5 a udebljala sam se samo 4,5 kg...jel se to vama čini malo premalo...a normalno jedem...nekako me strah za mališu, nadam se da neće imati nekih problema zbog toga...jer po mjerenju malo je manji trup od glavice po tjednima...nije valjda zbog toga? a glavica odgovara tjednima

----------


## Sumskovoce

*snow.ml* a šta ti ginić/ka kaže? je li bilo komentara na tvoje skormno debljanje? Ako nije, mislim da nema razoga za brigu. 
*MiaLily* imam i ih i ja (makar sam tjedan dana iza tebe) i svugdje sam čitala da je to normalno jer nam se maternica širi i da sve dok nema jakih bolova i krvarenja, da nema problema ni straha.

----------


## snow.ml

nije ništa komentirao...po njemu se ne bi trebali ništa debljati jer mi stalno spominje da se slučajno ne udebljam previše ali ovo mi se čini premalo...a neznam što bi jela...inače obožavam voće i povrće i stalno to vrtim po ustima...a sada dolaze tjedni za bebino debljanje a neznam što bi jela...što on ima od mene ako se najedem tjestenine, kruha ili tako nešto slično...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*klara* i *šumkica*, hvala vam!
Mislila sam da bi ti bolovi već trebali prestati. Već sam poluluda od strogog mirovanja.
Jedva čekam da konačno dobijem dozvolu od dr. i maknem se iz kreveta.

----------


## Pinky

za glavobolju probajte nezašećerenu kavu sa limunom.

mia, imat ćeš ih povremeno i u 2. tromjesječju, ne brini se.

snow, i ja sam se bojala jedem li dovoljno, dobijala sam samo po pola kila mjesečno, a blizanci. ali nema frke, moje bebe su u 30.tt imale svaka po 2 kila, što je prosjek jednoplodnih beba u 33.tt. tako da sam se bezveze brinila.

probaj jesti meso. meni se u trudnoći meso nikako ne jede, ali moraš zbog željeza. dakle, što raznovrsniju prehranu, bogatu voćem i povrćem i nema brige-ne moraš količinski puno jesti, beba će biti ok.

----------


## Mojca

Mia Lilly, i mene su ponekad držali takvi bolovi/grčevi, uhvatila bi me panika, pa sam legla i popila magnezij... bilo je lakše. Probaj.  :Smile:

----------


## frka

snow, ne brini - super da si se samo toliko udebljala! vecina se trudnica najvise udeblja zadnja 2 mjeseca, a optimum kg dobivenih u trudnoci je 9-12. i tvoje debljanje/nedebljanje nema veze s bebinim rastom i razvojem - bebac si uzme sto mu treba! vazno da jedes zdravo, a kako si opisala, to je to! ja sam na kraju trudnoce smrsavila, a N. dobila kilu u tom razdoblju.

sto se tice trupa i glavice - svi smo mi razliciti i nema bebice kojoj su mjerenja glavice i trupa jednaka i koja odgovaraju istom tjednu. mojoj su stalno glaviu mjerili bar tjedan vecu od trupa.

a menstrualni su bolovi sasvim normalni u prvom tromjesecju.

----------


## gabica80

draga nije bitno koliko se debljas nego kako se beba razvija , a i nemoj brinuti sve se to na kraju regulira, neko nosi vece bebe neko manje ako sama sumnjas bas na nesto idi na 4d..ali to ti je sve uredu i hraniš se raznoliko i kvalitetno,imas zena koje moraju biti u trudnoći na dijetama zbog gestacijskog dijabetesa i nabace samo par kg i s bebama bude sve o.k., da je vec nesto doktor bi ti rekao..beba si uzme hrane koliko njoj treba tako da one silne nabacene kile kod zena donose samo tezi porod a ne razvoju bebe,moj savjet je eto pij dodatno još vitamine kao dodatak prehrani.

----------


## Makica

bas sam se htjela pozaliti da me vec dva dana rastura glava, i znam da je to od glupe promjene vremena i sparine koja je ovdje u slavoniji prestrasna. vec dva dana grmi, a sija sunce, gdje to ima??? :Evil or Very Mad:  inace, isprobana metoda za bar kratkotrajno olaksanje je pranje kose uz masazu, bar meni, i pustanje naizmjence vruca pa hladna voda. malo proradi cirkulacija u glavi i dva-tri sata sam bez bolova. losa strana toga je feniranje, he, he, jer imam blajhane pramenove, pa sva strsim bez feniranja :Grin: . ali, eto, mozda kome pomogne, meni pomaze uvijek!

----------


## Jesen82

snow budi sretna glede kila...bez zajebancije...ja sam 17+ i na +4kg...i jedva se držim na tome...

----------


## pretorija

Mojca,Abys,Pinky,Makica hvala vam puno pokusacu sve sta predlazete za glavobolju sve se isplati probat jer bolovi su grozni.

----------


## kety28

drage moje da se i ja javim s novostima , na današnjem pregledu bebač težak 1600  , 29+4 tt . U plusu sam 11 kg , ostalo sve ok ... dobro se osjećamo . Bebač je malo teži za tt  , doktorica kaže sve ok to je usljed terapije clexanima. Koristim ih od 20 tt . prvo sam bila na clexanu 40 , a u zadnja 3 tj . clexan 60.

----------


## klara

> *klara* i *šumkica*, hvala vam!
> Mislila sam da bi ti bolovi već trebali prestati. Već sam poluluda od strogog mirovanja.
> Jedva čekam da konačno dobijem dozvolu od dr. i maknem se iz kreveta.


Zašto si na strogoj mirovanju?

----------


## snow.ml

> drage moje da se i ja javim s novostima , na današnjem pregledu bebač težak 1600  , 29+4 tt . U plusu sam 11 kg , ostalo sve ok ... dobro se osjećamo . Bebač je malo teži za tt  , doktorica kaže sve ok to je usljed terapije clexanima. Koristim ih od 20 tt . prvo sam bila na clexanu 40 , a u zadnja 3 tj . clexan 60.


kakve veze ima clexane sa veličinom bebe..ja sam od prvog dana na clexane 20 ali su mi sada povećali na 40...čula sam da kažu da to odgovara bebi ali neznam zašto :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ksena28

evo i nas s UZV-a... imamo također 1600 gr, za 30 tt valjda nije prestrašno  :Smile:  samo se sjetim pinkyce  :Smile:  

nego brine me jedna druga stvar, beba je na zadak i doktorica mi sumnja da će se okrenuti... kao zbuksala se fino... znam da ima još fore, ali eto  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Ksena, sve je moguće, moja frendica 3 dana pred terminom bila na uzv, beba je bila na zadak i dogovoren je carski za 3 dana. Kad su za 3 dana došli u rodilište, prvo su napravili uzv i sve je bilo ok, cura se okrenula i išli su na inducirani vaginalni porod. Imaš još dosta vremena.  :Smile:

----------


## klara

Ksena drago mi je da je sve u redu.
Nadam se da će se beba okrenuti, ali i ako ostane na zadak nije to nista strasno.

----------


## zedra

Vidim da smo sve gledale svoje bebice..Moj jucer 937 g, 27 tjedana, ja zatvorena, dobila 6 kg, sve idealno osim bebice koja je na zadak....ALi ima vremena još da se okrene...

----------


## Sumskovoce

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  Kako su ovo predivni postovi  :Zaljubljen:  
Curke drage bebice su lijepe velike i milina je čitati kako rastu i napreduju  :Zaljubljen:  

*MiaLilly* zašto si na strogom mirovanju?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Zato što sam imala smeđi iscjedak. Reko mi je strogo mirovanje. Ja sam već luda od ležanja.

----------


## mia74

Ja sam isto bila na uzv,prekjučer..sad sam 29.tjedana,malac je procijenjen na 1400g.
I već se okrenuo :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Zato što sam imala smeđi iscjedak. Reko mi je strogo mirovanje. Ja sam već luda od ležanja.


Mia koliko već ležiš? Ja sam ležala do 12-og tjedna....

----------


## klara

> Zato što sam imala smeđi iscjedak. Reko mi je strogo mirovanje. Ja sam već luda od ležanja.


 Uh mogu misliti. Moje mišljenje je da lijecnici često preporucuju to strogo mirovanje bez da uzmu u obzir koliko je to fizicki i psihicki teško za izdržati.
A i ljudi koji nisu lijecnici a nikad nisu bili prisiljeni ležati često misle da je to ugodno. Pa kažu "samo ti odmaraj i uzivaj" :p
Nadam se da ćeš uskoro dobiti dozvolu za šetnje.

----------


## klara

> Ja sam isto bila na uzv,prekjučer..sad sam 29.tjedana,malac je procijenjen na 1400g.
> I već se okrenuo


Mislim da nas ima dosta koje smo trenuto u 30-tom tjednu  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*MiaLilly* ma koliko je bilo tog tvog iscjetka? Ja sam ga imala u dva navrata (2x 2 kapi) i nisu me strpali u mirovanje (hvala bogu) već su m i rekli da mogu sve polako. 
MM misli da se ne čuvam dovoljno jer sam jučer bila kod frizera, idem u dućan svaki drugi dan, odem u šetnju uz more popodne i skuham ručak/večeru. I da, radim 4 sata na dan miran uredski posao koji me apsolutno ispunjava. Ja smatram da se čuvam sve u 16, da previše mirujem i spavam, da mi je kuća u rasulu, svo rublje neispeglano, kupaonica neuredna, pod za pobrisati itd i sve to stoji i čeka jer se čuvam... Ne znam, mislim da želja MM-a da me "veže uz krevet" nebi bila smislena niti bi imala pozitivne učinke, jer i ovako mi nije baš ugodno, a kamoli da sam vodoravno cijelo vrijeme... Nisam sigurna koja je mjera i kako se to točno moram "čuvati". Vodim se vlastitim osjećajem, dobro mi je, pa nešto se malo mrdnem, pa odmorim, pa mrdnem i onda spavanac  :Smile:  Dajte mi svoje mišljenje please...ovo je vrlo relativno pitanje...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Mia koliko već ležiš? Ja sam ležala do 12-og tjedna....


 
Evo već 3 tjedan. Ma tog me i strah, da ću morati mirovati do 12 tjedna. Isti doktor, ista pravila!




> Uh mogu misliti. Moje mišljenje je da lijecnici često preporucuju to strogo mirovanje bez da uzmu u obzir koliko je to fizicki i psihicki teško za izdržati.
> A i ljudi koji nisu lijecnici a nikad nisu bili prisiljeni ležati često misle da je to ugodno. Pa kažu "samo ti odmaraj i uzivaj" :p
> Nadam se da ćeš uskoro dobiti dozvolu za šetnje.


Nakon transfera uopće nisam ležala. Radila sam sve laganini, prošetala, popila kavicu i odlično se osjećala. Ovo ležanje me ubija psihički i grozno sam. Stalno sam u strahu da će se nešto dogoditi.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> *MiaLilly* ma koliko je bilo tog tvog iscjetka? Ja sam ga imala u dva navrata (2x 2 kapi) i nisu me strpali u mirovanje (hvala bogu) već su m i rekli da mogu sve polako. 
> ...


Ma malo. Četiri dana za redom po par kapi. 
Čak se ni ja nisam uplašila.

----------


## Jesen82

> *MiaLilly* ma koliko je bilo tog tvog iscjetka? Ja sam ga imala u dva navrata (2x 2 kapi) i nisu me strpali u mirovanje (hvala bogu) već su m i rekli da mogu sve polako. 
> MM misli da se ne čuvam dovoljno jer sam jučer bila kod frizera, idem u dućan svaki drugi dan, odem u šetnju uz more popodne i skuham ručak/večeru. I da, radim 4 sata na dan miran uredski posao koji me apsolutno ispunjava. Ja smatram da se čuvam sve u 16, da previše mirujem i spavam, da mi je kuća u rasulu, svo rublje neispeglano, kupaonica neuredna, pod za pobrisati itd i sve to stoji i čeka jer se čuvam... Ne znam, mislim da želja MM-a da me "veže uz krevet" nebi bila smislena niti bi imala pozitivne učinke, jer i ovako mi nije baš ugodno, a kamoli da sam vodoravno cijelo vrijeme... Nisam sigurna koja je mjera i kako se to točno moram "čuvati". Vodim se vlastitim osjećajem, dobro mi je, pa nešto se malo mrdnem, pa odmorim, pa mrdnem i onda spavanac  Dajte mi svoje mišljenje please...ovo je vrlo relativno pitanje...


Draga Šumskica :Smile:  ti radi kako se osjećaš ugodno... očito si znaš granice i pomalo...ako ti nisu stavili na strogo mirovanje očito da radiš sve kako ti paše...

ja sam morala ležati... prvo po doktorovom naređenju a poslije, iskreno, trebalo mi je vremena da se oslobodim straha pa me čak i doc počeo tjerati da se šećem, idem na kave i tako

kako si rekla... sve je relativno... ja velim da ako se ne mora strogo mirovati po nalogu liječnika treba biti umjeren i raditi stvari koje i koliko vam pašu :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

> Evo već 3 tjedan. Ma tog me i strah, da ću morati mirovati do 12 tjedna. Isti doktor, ista pravila!
> 
> 
> 
> Nakon transfera uopće nisam ležala. Radila sam sve laganini, prošetala, popila kavicu i odlično se osjećala. Ovo ležanje me ubija psihički i grozno sam. Stalno sam u strahu da će se nešto dogoditi.


Imamo istog doca? :Smile:  ma gle... ja sam se bila i malo previše zbuksala doma od straha čekajući pregled u 11-om tjednu da me i on počeo ganjati da nema za tim potrebe jer je sve ok i hematoma više nije bilo... ne bude te on tjerao da strogo miruješ kao nećeš morati... ne brini :Smile:

----------


## klara

> *MiaLilly*  Vodim se vlastitim osjećajem, dobro mi je, pa nešto se malo mrdnem, pa odmorim, pa mrdnem i onda spavanac  Dajte mi svoje mišljenje please...ovo je vrlo relativno pitanje...


ovo i ja potpisujem.
Mirovanje na kojem sam sada se ne može usporediti s onim iz prve trudnoce, radim lakše kućanske poslove, ponekad odem u šetnju. Osjećam se puno bolje, nema onog stalnog straha i nervoze, a cerviks se drži puno bolje nego prvi put. Zašto je tako ne znam objasniti. Ali sve mi se vise čini da ima vise u glavi i načinu razmišljanja nego u maternici, cerviksu i svemu o cemu naši lijecnici brinu.

----------


## Pinky

čitala sam da puno sjedenja skraćuje cervix. a kad vam stomak naraste (pogotovo vama duplima) nećete moći ni sjediti da ne piškite svako 5 minuta. zato je jako dobro podignuti noge dok sjedite.

ksena, ipak su moje prešišale tvoju, ne mogu vjerovati!

tvoja je na zadak, a moje su POPREČNO... lijevo od pupka je jedna glavica, guza joj je u dnu lijevog jajnika a nogice na mom lijevom boku. odmah iznad te glavice je druga, guza joj na desnom mom boku, a nogice na desnom jajniku. i sad obe mlataraju sve u 16....

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* svaka čast na curama koje gimnasticiraju po buši  :Smile:  pokušala sam ih zamisliti po tvom opisu i slatko sam se nasmijala  :Smile:  
Kad je tebi narasla buša? Ja jedva čekam svoju  :Heart:

----------


## tika08

Cure pozdrav!
Imam jedno pitanjce,Sumskica za tebe pošto smo tu negdje sa trudnoćom.Radila sam pretrage krvi pa me malo buni jedan rezultat nalaza.Rezultat nalaza na toxoplasmosu gondii IgG je pozitivan sa vrijednosti 27, a IgM je negativan.Zvala sam svojeg ginića i sestra kaže da to samo znači kako sam nekad to preboljela.Riječ je o parazitima jel tak?i veže ih se uz mačke i nedovoljno kuhanom mesu?Zanimljivo da uopće nemam mačku.Ima li tko slični nalaz molim komentar pa da podijelimo iskustvo.Još nešto.Zanima me dali sve MPO-trudnice šalju na kombinirani probir,kakva je to pretraga i vaša iskustva s tim?
Ufff,baš sam se raspisala.Pozdrav svima i nemojte zamjeriti ako su vam neka pitanja banalna al prva mi je trudnoća pa sam neznalica.

----------


## mare41

Drage cure, imam pitanje za frendicu-friška VV trudnica od prošlog tjedna-kaže da je ponekad jako, jako boli trbuh-maternica+jajnici i da traje po sat vremena ili duže, dr joj baš ništa za to nije rekao kad ga je pitala....

----------


## Mia Lilly

I mene jako boli. Zapravo,sada malo manje. Al bolovi su mi bili užasni. Pogotovo po noći. Bol u maternici i jajnicima i užasan pritisak. Kažu da je to normalno.

----------


## mare41

Rekla sam joj da i druge tako boli, al htjela sam provjeriti, thanks.

----------


## zedra

> Cure pozdrav!
> Imam jedno pitanjce,Sumskica za tebe pošto smo tu negdje sa trudnoćom.Radila sam pretrage krvi pa me malo buni jedan rezultat nalaza.Rezultat nalaza na toxoplasmosu gondii IgG je pozitivan sa vrijednosti 27, a IgM je negativan.Zvala sam svojeg ginića i sestra kaže da to samo znači kako sam nekad to preboljela.Riječ je o parazitima jel tak?i veže ih se uz mačke i nedovoljno kuhanom mesu?Zanimljivo da uopće nemam mačku.Ima li tko slični nalaz molim komentar pa da podijelimo iskustvo.Još nešto.Zanima me dali sve MPO-trudnice šalju na kombinirani probir,kakva je to pretraga i vaša iskustva s tim?
> Ufff,baš sam se raspisala.Pozdrav svima i nemojte zamjeriti ako su vam neka pitanja banalna al prva mi je trudnoća pa sam neznalica.


Pozitivan IgG znaci da si bila u kontaktu s Toxoplasmom, tj. da imaš protitijela. Ne mortaš imati macku,. dovoljno je da si bila negdje gdje je bila nekakva macka...Uglavnom, nalaz je uredan, ne razbijaj glavu dalje s njim. 
Kombinirani probir radi tko hoće, a ne sve IVF trudnice...Od 2007. g. je obavezan u zemljama EU uz mogućnost da ga žena ne želi. Malo pronjuškaj na pdf trudnoća, sve ti piše.

----------


## Mojca

Tika, kombinirani je čista statitstika, ovisi puno i o tvojim godinama. 
Moraš biti svjesna da ćeš dobiti samo vjerovatnost da beba ima neku kromosmsku grešku. Baš sad gledam moj kombinirani i na dnu stoji napomena koja kaže: "Izračunati rizici nemaju dijagnostički vrijednost."

----------


## andream

Mene je moj MPO dr slao na kombinirani, nije me ni pitao želim li. Slao me nakon njega i na triple test koji je bio loš, pa smo na kraju završili po njegovim uputama i na amniocentezi. Mislim da ću u idućoj trudnoći ići na varijantu ili ništa ili amniocenteza (upravo jer krvni testovi daju samo statistiku i nemaju nikakvu dijagnostičku vrijednost), ali u konačnici to je ionako odabir para.

----------


## andream

Naravno, prije AC dobro je obaviti anomaly scan u 14. tjednu, poprilično se toga vidi i već tada i on može biti indikacija za istu.

----------


## Mojca

Slažem se Andream, ja nisam znala baš puno o kombiniranom pa sam ga radila (bila sam protiv amnio i prije trudnoće), ali sad sam postala svjesna da sam u slučaju loših rezultata kombiniranog mogla upasti u nekoliko tjedana drame dok bi dočekala amnio. 
Mislim da treba dobro promisliti, jer ima puno slučajeva loše statistike na kombiniranom, a amnio pokaže da je sve ok. Pa ajd ti preživi u miru tih par tjedana.  :Smile:  A opet, meni je doktorica rekala da unatoč godinama nema potrebe da idem na amnio jer mi je kombiniran odličan.

----------


## andream

najgore je od svega, što nakon što se dobiju rezultati triple testa, nijedna bolnica više ne prima za obavljanje amniocenteze jer se ista mora naručiti bar mjesec dana ranije, kojeg li paradoksa. tako da smo to obavili privatno. nije mi uspjela ni žalba HZZO-u. 
ispada da se sve treba unaprijed znati. no sad smo bar pametniji za drugi put.

----------


## klara

> Mene je moj MPO dr slao na kombinirani, nije me ni pitao želim li. Slao me nakon njega i na triple test koji je bio loš, pa smo na kraju završili po njegovim uputama i na amniocentezi. Mislim da ću u idućoj trudnoći ići na varijantu ili ništa ili amniocenteza (upravo jer krvni testovi daju samo statistiku i nemaju nikakvu dijagnostičku vrijednost), ali u konačnici to je ionako odabir para.


Ja nisam htjela niti na jednu od ovih pretraga.
Inače sam osoba koja voli sve znati i imati sve informacije, ali od ove nisam vidjela korist osim brige i zivciranja.
Vjerojatnost anomalija nema veze s MPO

----------


## ina33

Nema, ali s godinama ima, a MPO je u tom smislu specifična populacija trudnica - ima više starijih.

----------


## andream

Naravno da anomalije nemaju veze s MPO, to uopće niti nije sporno. Po meni se sve svodi na odluku para želi li ili ne uopće ići na prenatalnu dijagnostiku i što će s rezultatima ako želi. U tom smislu dobro je znati što se, kako i kada radi, pogotovo kakav je logistički hodogram u hrvatskim klinikama. Ali to je već druga priča.

----------


## ana 03

cure pozdrav nakon dužeg vremena!pitanjce-32tj. nam je inače smo super i veliki 45 cm i 2400gr. eh... sta bi znacilo F/X4 ,glavica,cerviks skraćen,prohodan za prst do zatvorenog unutarnjeg ušća? mi smo stalno u nekom pokretu i poslu...ko da bi me grom udario da se slučajno malo odmorim  :Smile:  aal rečeno nam je mirovanje,normabel( kojeg ja uporno ne pijem još od negdje 12-13 tj.)magnezij.a kad smo zavrsili s pregledom prošetale se nas dvije oko 3km-jer ja to mogu  :Razz:  al kad sam dosla doma pa fino vidjela malo smedeg iscjetka,(koji je vjerovatno od pregleda,a nije ga do sad nikad bilo)eee mama se malo uozbiljila pa sad da vidi mišljenja...

----------


## Pinky

prohodan za prst i preporuka mirovanje - fakat nije za zezat se. 
ne znam, ja sam isto u 32.tt i nema šanse da sada u finalu ugrozim bebe nekakvim nazovi neprimjerenim ponašanjem. a ako ti je cervix skraćen i prohodan, i još preporuka mirovanje i normabel a ti šetaš 3 km, ne znam šta očekuješ? smeđi iscjedak je ništa, ja bi se u##ala od straha od prijevremenog poroda.

nakon ovoliko godina borbe protiv neplodnosti fakat mi se ne da zezati na takav način.
oprosti ako sam gruba, ali mislim da se stvarno neodgovorno ponašaš.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Potpisujem pinky, evo ja sam se isto zezala,jer ja to mogu,pa sad lezim u bolnici jer sam prokrvarila. Srecom bebe su dobro i krv stala,ali to me naucilo pameti...

----------


## Mojca

Cure, mene muči to što me, u kontekstu poroda, osim zbog godina i mioma, dodatno svrstavaju u rizične i zbog MPO. Razgovarala sam s jednom primaljom o mogućnosti poroda u kadi i odmah je rekla: "Nikako, ti si IVF trudnica, samim time si rizična!" 
Naravo, slažem se da su naše trudnoće rizične na početku, ali zašto i na kraju? Pa zar se u nekoj fazi nakon što se skinemo s utrogestana ili malo kasnije taj rizik ne "ugasi", zar se ne "izjednači" s trudnoćama iz kućne radinosti?  :Unsure:

----------


## Pinky

> Potpisujem pinky, evo ja sam se isto zezala,jer ja to mogu,pa sad lezim u bolnici jer sam prokrvarila. Srecom bebe su dobro i krv stala,ali to me naucilo pameti...


ajme šumsko, kad si prokrvarila i završila u bolnici? jel sve ok?  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Šumskice, a jooj...  :Love: 
Držim fige da sve bude ok.  :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Potpisujem pinky, evo ja sam se isto zezala,jer ja to mogu,pa sad lezim u bolnici jer sam prokrvarila. Srecom bebe su dobro i krv stala,ali to me naucilo pameti...


Jao *šumsko*,pa kad se to dogodilo?
Lezi, miruj i čuvaj bebice!

----------


## ana 03

ja se od prvog dana osjećam super i bez ikakvog stresa i opterecenja(bez utrića,bez normabela,i u keksu s uzitkom)-smatram svoju trudnoću normalnom kao i sve druge sto su trudne oko mene.i dalje  iako nam je ovo prvi postupak i nisam prolazila kroz neke stvari koje vjerovatno vecina od vas je.al da bi trebalo usporit tempo to sigurno ,al opet smatram da ne treba pretjerivat ni u tome

----------


## dani82

*Šumskica* dobro da su bebe dobro!!! A ti sad lezi i odmaraj i nema više zezanja.... nema toga što ne može čekati par mjeseci!
*Mojca* nema IVF nikakve vez s porodom. Moje mišljenje je da se dotičnoj sestri ne da izvoditi porod u vodi pa te je tako otpilila

----------


## Sumskovoce

zlatne ste cure! U nedjelju popodne sam procurila i od tada sam u bolnici. Sad je sve stalo. Prekjucer na 8+2 su bebe bile 19 mm. Nadam se da cu brzo kuci...

----------


## milivoj73

jučer smo bili na 4d uzv i potpuno se zaljubili u jednu malu djevojčicu  :Smile: 
28tt teška je oko 1600g i sva mjerenja su super tj. u većini je naprednija za tjedan...
mama i tata se samo smješkaju a na PC se stalno vrti dvd sa uzv  :Smile:

----------


## andream

milivoji, prekrasne vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

*Milivoji*  :Zaljubljen: ! Curica... ma što curica, princezica! 

*Andream*, hvala ti, potvrđuješ moja razmišljanja.

----------


## tika08

Hvala vam na odgovorima.Iako sam osoba koja sve želi znati mislim da čemo dobro razmisliti prije nego napravim pretragu.Prema godinama ne spadam u starije trudnice ali zanimalo me vaše mišljenje i iskustva.
Šumskice čuvaj se i nadam se da ćeš brzo doma.
Šaljem ti puno pozitivnih~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## klara

Ana 03 miruj da bebicu nakon poroda možeš odmah odvesti kući, a ne da je posjecujes u inkubatoru.

Sumsko u tvom stupnju trudnoce ne znam koliko bi mirovanje moglo imati utjecaja. Nadam se da ce sve biti u redu. Ja sam imala slicnu priču u istom tom tjednu, u prvoj trudnoći.

Milivoj jako mi je drago. Sjecam se kako smo prije dvije godine istovremeno pisali o biokemijskoj. Pusa za vašu curicu od jedne u mom trbuhu, koja je samo 3 tjedna starija  :Smile: 

Mojica naravno da možeš roditi u kadi, samo ako budeš radjala na termin i ako sve ostalo bude u redu.

----------


## Mojca

> *Andream*, hvala ti, potvrđuješ moja razmišljanja.


Pardon, htjedoh reći Dani 82!  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

šumsko puuuuno pozitivnih vibrica za tvoje dvije mrvice i da što prije izađete iz bolnice
milivoj kako divne vijesti.......i mi smo se razmišljali da odemo na 4D po filmić, al onda smo se izračunali i skužili da tih 500kn možemo utrošiti pametnije - npr na opremu za bebača!
vrijeme leti - evo me u 24tt a miško se vrti i vrti i vrti  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*milivoj*, prekrasne vjesti! Ja jedva čekam kad ću moći na 4D.
*šumkica*, drago mi je da je sve dobro. Samo ti miruj. 
Mene više ne smeta što mi kuća nikada nije bila zmazanija i što ovisim o svakome.
Ustvari, sad uživam u tome da svi hodaju oko mene.

----------


## Sumskovoce

milivoj cestitam na glumici! Kod mene je problem hematom koji je bio puknuo i jos jedan manji. A pored toga jajnici puni velikih cista. Zato mirovanje do 12tt.

----------


## ivanova

> milivoj cestitam na glumici! Kod mene je problem hematom koji je bio puknuo i jos jedan manji. A pored toga jajnici puni velikih cista. Zato mirovanje do 12tt.


sumsko meni ti je isto tako bilo,ma identicno! u 9 tt prokrvarila i bila u bolnici tjedan dana. imala 2 hematoma i jajnici ful povecani od stimulacije! nakon toga sve ok...
tako ce biti i vama!

----------


## blizanac

Sumskovoce zao mi je sto si u bolnici,a drago mi je da su bebice dobro.Rekla sam ti da sam mirovala do 12tj bilo mi je krevet i wc,evo i sad se cuvam i po malo setam  al dosta odmaram.Ja sam vec pocela oticati ruke stopala katastrofa.Sumskovoce miruj i cuvaj tu djecicu kad ti je bog dao.Milivoji cestitam na curki,mogu zamisliti kakav je osjecaj vidjeti je na 4d,meni dr.kad radi uvz uvjek mi pogleda na 4d,al i ja cu ako bog da u 30t uradit 4d,pa da vidim kako se guraju bata i seka.Pozdrav svima!

----------


## Pinky

ja svoje nisam vidila  ni na 3d ni na 4d. u 26 tt bile su se okrenile leđima, u 30.tt sa blizancima to je već nemoguća misija, pa ti preporučam da to obaviš ranije.

milivoji, divota!!!!!!!1

šumsko, čuvaj nam se!!!

----------


## aneri

Šumskovoće, kao što je Ivanova napisala i ja sam imala identičnu situaciju.
Prvo sam prokrvarila u 8tt, pa u 12tt i onda opet u 20.-om tt, i sve su bili hematomi. 
Nauživala sam se straha i cijelo vrijeme gotovo preležala, ali najbitnije je da bebe napreduju, a sve ostalo nekako prođe.

Pazi na sebe i bebice, sve će biti u redu. :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## klara

Aneri ti i ja imamo termin na isti dan  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

*Milivoj * jako mi je drago zbog vas

----------


## aneri

> Aneri ti i ja imamo termin na isti dan


Da, a vidim da potječu iz istog grada (labosa) :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## nea0902

Sumskice cuvaj se  :Kiss:  bit ce to sve super, a sad odmaraj i cuvaj mrvice svoje!

----------


## seka35

juce sam bila na u 4d ultrazvuku , nasa bebica super napreduje,odgovara sve savrseno tjednima i  nosim  naseg sina!

----------


## alma_itd

*Seka 35* cestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## seka35

alma,hvala puno! inace sam uvijek gledala sve za curice ,a kad ono sin!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*seka* čestitam na sineku maminom  :Very Happy:  
Hvala vam cure na svim porukama i podršci. Ja sam več tjedan dana doma, hematom se povlači a bebice rastu. Sad su 2,7 i 2,9 cm velike  :Heart:  
a ja i dalje mirujem i čuvam...

----------


## Makica

cure, prvo svima veliki pozdrav, ja jedno vrijeme uopce nisam mogla na forum!!!
seka, cestitam na sincicu, sumskica, sigurno si vec doma i nadam se da je sve ok! 
meni je sutra uzv i nadam se da cemo vidjeti kojeg su spola nasi mali misevi, ali prije svega se molim da su dobro! 
ljubim vas sve!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Šumkica, baš mi je drago da je sve ok.

Mi smo isto bili na ultrazvuku. Sve je ok. 
Više nisam prikovana za krevet. Mogu u šetnjice i obavljanje laganih kućanskih poslova.
Za desetak dana idem na kombinirani probir.

----------


## Mojca

Šumskica, miruj, čuvaj... biti će sve ok, samo polako i strpljivo.  :Smile:  Već su to velke mrve!

----------


## dani82

Eto da se javim da smo i mi obavili pregled... Sve je dobro, imamo sve što trebamo imati i sada još samo trebamo rasti!  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> Eto da se javim da smo i mi obavili pregled... Sve je dobro, imamo sve što trebamo imati i sada još samo trebamo rasti!


 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Eto da se javim da smo i mi obavili pregled... Sve je dobro, imamo sve što trebamo imati i sada još samo trebamo rasti!


Bravo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

evo i mene s malim divovima.
jučer, 33+0 2500 i 2600g. ja još zatvorena, sve za sada još uvijek ok.
hospitalizacija najvjerojatnije 30.6.

----------


## blizanac

Pinky MASALA jesu napredne,neka rastu zive i zdrave.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Dani*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Samo rastite  :Kiss: 
*Pinky* ma svaka čast curama kako su velike  :Very Happy:  Sada sitno brojite, ha  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

evo i mene sa uzv! dr i vise nego zadovoljna, mali misevi skacu li skacu! dr misli da je jedan djecak, a drugo uopce nije uspjela uhvatiti, jako su skakali! danas sam 15tt!

----------


## arizona311

Ah forum opet radi.  :Smile: 
Pinky, baš su mi slatke tvoje male bucke. Odličnu napreduju, samo tako dalje.
Makice ti si točno 2 tj. ispred mene. Samo neka skakuću, naši su također sa 12 tj. kada smo ih vidjeti, veselo mahali rukicama i trzali nogicama. Još smo mali ali već jako slatki  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice, arizona* ma kako vas je lijepo čitati  :Love:  Mislila sam da su samo meni ti mini ljudi taaaaako slatki....
Moji su jučer bili (na 9+5) 2,7 i 2,9 cm veliki i još nisu skakali....nadam se da za dva tjedna (kada mjerimo nuhalni) da će skakutati uokolo....

----------


## Mojca

Šumskice, nadam se da će ti tad biti mirni... inače će biti frke s mjerenjem nuhalnog.  :Smile:  

A mali ljudi... preslatki...!

----------


## dani82

*Mojca* gledam ti ticker... pa mi smo samo dan razlike  :Smile:  ... ja sam danas 22+5.

----------


## Mojca

> *Mojca* gledam ti ticker... pa mi smo samo dan razlike  ... ja sam danas 22+5.


Stvarno? Baš slatko.... tko zna, možda će naše bebe poželjeti na isti dan izaći.  :Smile:

----------


## tajna30

Danas sam bila kod dr. A. na UVZ,sad mi je 6+6,a nije vidio ništa,GV je 12 mm sa ŽV.
Može li biti da je još prerano?Jako me uplašio i isplakala sam već tonu suza,a sljedeći UVZ za tjedan dana.

Jel imala koja taj slučaj?Molim vas...

----------


## ina7

> Danas sam bila kod dr. A. na UVZ,sad mi je 6+6,a nije vidio ništa,GV je 12 mm sa ŽV.
> Može li biti da je još prerano?Jako me uplašio i isplakala sam već tonu suza,a sljedeći UVZ za tjedan dana.
> 
> Jel imala koja taj slučaj?Molim vas...


Tajna30 nemoj ništa brinuti - i meni je tako bilo a sada smo već 13+6 i na zadnjem UZv mrvica je mahala ajme rukicama i nogicama. Nemoj brinuti, opusti se i čekaj idući tjedan na novi UZV sa velikim optimizmom. Sretno!!!!!

----------


## tajna30

Daj Bože da bu tak!
Tak me je strah,ne znam kak bum izdržala taj tjedan.A najgore mi je kak bum rekla sinu ako ovo završi loše,jer se on tak veseli bebi...
A joj...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> evo i mene s malim divovima.
> jučer, 33+0 2500 i 2600g. ja još zatvorena, sve za sada još uvijek ok.
> hospitalizacija najvjerojatnije 30.6.


 
Velike, velike bebe! Krasno da tako napreduju.
Želim ti sreću do kraja.

----------


## visibaba

> evo i mene s malim divovima.
> jučer, 33+0 2500 i 2600g. ja još zatvorena, sve za sada još uvijek ok.
> hospitalizacija najvjerojatnije 30.6.


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
ajme pinky stalno te citam i zvuci mi bas da imas trudnocu za pozeljeti; tako mi je drago da je sve super; samo tako nastavite i dalje :Heart: 

ja se s ovom mojom jednom srecicom tak "mucim" :Grin: ; em se ja otvaram jos od 25tt, em je sad jos i on "premali" :Rolling Eyes: ... valjda ce na kraju biti sve u redu.

----------


## Pinky

hvala vam curke moje  :Kiss: 
mislim da su ovolike zahvaljujući kombinaciji heparina i gena lol
al da je teško hodat i da bole koščice za koje nisam ni znala da postoje, je.
novosti su: strašna bol pubične kosti koja rastura najviše kad se okrećem, ustajem i hodam (dakle samo kad ležim mirno ne boli), natečene noge i ruke, bol u oba palca ruke (?) i to poprilična... sve u svemu veselo. a i ne bilo, u meni je više od 5 kila djece + dvije plodne vode...

----------


## amyx

Joooj Pinky  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  da samo znaš kako ti zavidim na svim tim tegobama      :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: ... uživaj

----------


## thaia28

> ajme pinky stalno te citam i zvuci mi bas da imas trudnocu za pozeljeti; tako mi je drago da je sve super; samo tako nastavite i dalje
> 
> ja se s ovom mojom jednom srecicom tak "mucim"; em se ja otvaram jos od 25tt, em je sad jos i on "premali"... valjda ce na kraju biti sve u redu.


v

----------


## thaia28

> v


ups :Embarassed: 

visibaba, propustila sam vijest da si trudna.. koje divno iznenađenje!!!  :Smile:  neka je super sve do kraja!  :Heart:

----------


## visibaba

> visibaba, propustila sam vijest da si trudna.. koje divno iznenađenje!!! neka je super sve do kraja!


hvala ti draga :Heart:   :Love: 




> mislim da su ovolike zahvaljujući kombinaciji heparina i gena


mom malom ni heparin ni moj trudnicki dijabetes :Rolling Eyes:  ocito ne pomazu da se zbucka. samo ima duge noge na tatu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vali

Ni ja nisam znala da je visibaba trudna! Jupijeee! 

Držite se, curke!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Pinky* draga kad tebe citam polako se spremam na sve sta me ceka.
Samo ti izdrzi jos malo  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## seka35

> evo i mene s malim divovima.
> jučer, 33+0 2500 i 2600g. ja još zatvorena, sve za sada još uvijek ok.
> hospitalizacija najvjerojatnije 30.6.


super ti ide ... sad ce to jos malo

----------


## Vojvođanka

Pinky pa bebači su super veliki!!!!!!! Još malo pa će ti biti na cicama  :Smile:  Jel te spremaju na carski ili na inducirani ili ćeš čekati u bolnici da sve krene prirodno???

----------


## Pinky

hvala cure!!
a ne znam još, bila sam na početku mjeseca u bolničkog dr na pregledu, sa 30+6 i rekao mi je da ako ijedna beba bude glavom dole idemo vaginalno, čega se ja užasavam. naručio me za 15 dana.
došla sam za 15 dana, prije neki dan kod njega, kad ono, nema ga dva tjedna!! koma.
otišla sam onda u svog privatnika, koji je za opciju cr od početka i koji mi je rekao, da s obzirom kolike su mi bebe i kako dobro napreduju, da nema šanse da me netko vaginalno porađa. trenutno su obje poprečno, 1. beba na zadak.
eh još kad bi bolnički dr bio razuman ...

----------


## mimi81

Pinky puno, puno sreće ti želim i da porod prođe uredno, da doktori budu razumni i da ne dozvole da se mama puno izmrcvari nego da bude spremna odmah maziti svoje bebe

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Pinky* pa valjda sama mozes odlucit kako zelis da bebe dodju na svijet. Moja prijateljica je nosila jednu bebu koja je bila okrenuta na zadak i pitali su je kako bi rodila i ona je rekla na CR i tako je bilo.

----------


## Mojca

Pinky, 
cure super napreduju!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Vibram da sve bude onako kako ti želiš, a nadam se da će i doktor uvažiti tvoje želje.  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

pinky, cure su ti mrak! ja isto mislim da bi trebala moci birati kakav ces porod. joooooj, jos malo je i to na redu! 
ja sam vam drage moje toliko sretna i stalno mislim da ih vec osjecam. da li je prerano? (15tt)? tocno mrvicu nize od pupka,s lijeva i s desna.  kad se umirim, kao male ribice. da li si umisljam? to se dogadja vrlo cesto, svaki dan, pogotovo navecer? ja nekako mislim da nema sto drugo biti nego bebe! 
cure, sretno svima!

----------


## Mojca

Makica, rekla mi je moja ginekolokica da je jedna pacijentica osjetila bebu u već 13. tjednu, nema tu pravila 20 tjedan je prosjek. Ritam koji opisuješ je svojstven bebama.  :Smile:  Ja sam svoju na početku osjetila jedino navečer, kad bi se umirla. Mislim da je to to.  :Smile:

----------


## tika08

Cure pozdrav!
Kako vas je lijepo pratiti,i pripremati se unaprijed za sve što nas čeka.Evo našeg izvještaja sa uzv-a u petak(9+6):veliki smo 2.8cm a srčeko nam kuca onak pravo junački.Pripremamo se za dva tjedna za merenje nuhalnog nabora a do tad uživamo.Još me malo muči lijevi jajnik koji je puni cista al ništa strašno.Cure i vama svaki put rade uzv?kolko čitam neke od cura nisu baš za to.šta velite?

----------


## Mojca

Tika, lijepi izvještaj!  :Smile:  
Meni svaki put rade uzv i mislim da je to standard. O štetnosti i neštetnosti uzv se da raspravljati, ali ja sam sretna da postoji.  :Smile:  Dok nisam osjetila pokrete bila sam sva na iglama i dva put sam išla na vanredni uzv da se uvjerim da je sve ok. 
U Velikoj Britaniji rade samo 3 uzv-a u cijeloj trudnoći, dok u Americi ljudi kupuju kućni uzv i stalno gledaju... pa sad budi pametan.  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Voljela bi imati taj kućni uzv barem dok ne osjetim prve pokrete!

----------


## bugaboo

Mozes kupiti baby watcher pa slusas i vidis na displayu otkucaje srca svoje bebice :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

hej cure... nisam se neko vrijeme javljala.. bila bez neta

evo mi danas na 19+5...osjećam je zadnjih par dana više :Smile:  tj intenziviralo se javljanja ali ja vam imam i baby watcher i toplo preporučam

jer kada god imam neku neidentificiranu bol, pronađem si otkucaje curke i mirna sam i tako

cure koje ste više trudne od mene... od kojeg tjedna vam je vidno napetiji trbuh? tj. koža.... ja imam feeling da to tek sada primjećujem kod sebe... pa mi neobično, i tak... stalno se proučavam pa i zabrijem ali dobro... 

ima li ikome da kada vam je pritisak na mjehur, npr. po noći kada spavate pa ne idete par sati na wc da vam taj dio bude skroz tvrd? ja to primjetila sad par puta... ali me ništa ne boli i sve se smekša kada se popiškimi... to me malo plaši...ali dok je mala dobro valjda je to sve normalno...

----------


## klara

> ...
> 
> ima li ikome da kada vam je pritisak na mjehur, npr. po noći kada spavate pa ne idete par sati na wc da vam taj dio bude skroz tvrd? ja to primjetila sad par puta... ali me ništa ne boli i sve se smekša kada se popiškimi... to me malo plaši...ali dok je mala dobro valjda je to sve normalno...


ima nas još s takvim problemima  :Smile:

----------


## mayica01

meni je cijeli trbuh tvrd ko kamen...a pogotovo po noci kad se dizem na wc minimum 3puta..a to mi je zadnjih mj dana..
ja jos brojim 15ak dana..uhh..

----------


## Jesen82

> ima nas još s takvim problemima


ajme ljubim te za ovo :Smile: 

jer mi je stvarno bilo scarry.... baš bude ko kamen tvrdo...i nelagodno...ali fala Bogu prođe.... ali znaš kako je kad se stalno osluškuješ..iako je tebi ovo druga trudnoća :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Mozes kupiti baby watcher pa slusas i vidis na displayu otkucaje srca svoje bebice


Vidjela sam to ali ga možeš koristiti od 14 tt. Piše da možeš i ranije ali duljina traženja otkucaja srca može uznemiriti trudnicu.
Pričekat ću još 3 tjedna..

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam imala jedan period nespavanja i ustajanja na wc ili haračenja po hladnjaku, ali sad više ne. Spavam ko top cijelu noć. 
Istina, trbuh zna bit tvrd i napet kad pojedem nešto što mi ne paše, recimo dragi donio puricu z mlincima sa Sljemena, ili kad previše pojedem... ima jedan restoran sa domaćom hranom... tamo se jedva dignem od stola i onda moramo stati na prvoj pumpi po Coca-colu (znam, znam  :Smile: ).
Neću puno hvaliti, da ne ureknem... tko zna što me još čeka.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

makice, to je to!  :Heart: 
ah piškenje, kaaaaaaatastrofa. svaku večer mogu po mjehuru uru naviti, točno svaki sat... uuužas.

a moja tomislava, ne znam gdje si, ali u splitu birati način poroda? čisti sf. morat ću se izgleda boriti rukama i nogama da odem na carski, sramota.
svaka čast rodama i njihovom stavu o cr, ali bome vidila bi ih da su na mom mjestu...

----------


## Beti3

Pinky, ako želiš mali savjet. Najlakše je ostvariti svoju želju pred liječnicima ako dođeš mirno, sa čvrsto argumentiranim stavovima i sa jasnom porukom da ih cijeniš i poštuješ, ali previše si uplašena da možeš izdržati porod. Ne se boriti rukama i nogama, jer onda počnu pacijenticu smatrati kao nekooperativnu i nesuvislu.  Iako je teško ostati miran u buri hormona, probaj. Koliko ja vidim po tvojim postovima, možeš ti to.

Doći ćeš ipak ranije u bolnicu i vidjeti kad i s kim se da razgovarati. I oni su ljudi, te vjerujem da će učiniti sve najbolje za tebe i bebice.

----------


## Mojca

Pinky... traži vezu.  :Sad:  
To je jedino što u splitskom rodilištu funkcionira. Nažalost. Većina mojih frendica je rodila tamo, one koje su imale vezu su prošle super, one koje nisu su nadrapale.

----------


## bugaboo

> Vidjela sam to ali ga možeš koristiti od 14 tt. Piše da možeš i ranije ali duljina traženja otkucaja srca može uznemiriti trudnicu.
> Pričekat ću još 3 tjedna..


Da sigurnije ti je pricekati jos malo, iako ja i sad sa 12 tjedana bez problema nađem bebine otkucaje, ali samo na kratko.

----------


## Beti3

> Pinky... traži vezu.


Ah da, ili to. Veza "rules" svagdje...

----------


## Mojca

> Ah da, ili to. Veza "rules" svagdje...


Nažalost. Gadljivo ali istinito.  :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma u kakvoj mi to državi živimo da trudnica mora tražiti vezu da bi rodila na način na koji želi  :Sad:  majko mila  :Sad:  
Pinky - hrabro draga, ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~ da rodiš na carski i "bez veze"  :Wink: 

A vi se u trećem tromjesečju žalite na učestalo mokrenje - hahahaha  :Laughing:  ja mokrim svake noći u ponoć, 3 i 5 ujutro još od transfera  :Laughing:  valjda će me drugo tromjesečje malo poštediti...

----------


## Mojca

Ima i druga još gora opcija... zna se točno koliko košta vaginalni porod, a koliko carski (bar u Zg)... od dvije frendice sam dobila identične upute kako da doktoru dam lovu, a da on pri tome ne bude ugrožen. 
Strašno. I fuj...  :Sad:

----------


## zedra

Možda jednostavno izbor poroda  (kao i masa drugih stvari u lijecenju i inace u životu) treba prepustiti strucnim ljudima koji su se školovali 20 g da bi donosili takve odluke! Bar u većini slucajeva. Ovdje izuzimam Pinky i njenje blizance...A to pomodarstvo carskog reza na zahtjev pacijentice (koji je i ilegalan u Hrv. tj. ne bi trebao biti omogućen na zahtjev) nema smisla.

----------


## Makica

pinky, kako god, ja ti svejedno zelim fini, skolski carski, ipak su to velike cure! zar nije na neki nacin i "procedura" u blizanackoj trudnoci ici na carski? 
uh, lakse mi je sad kada i vi kazete da su to stvarno moje male mrve! ja od prvog dana idem na uzv samo jednom mjesecno. sada u petak me prvi put gledala onako kroz trbuh. kada sam pitala zasto samo jednom mjesecno, dr mi rekla da nema potrebe za vise puta jer je trudnoca odlicna. tesko mi bude cekati mjesec dana, ali bogu hvala da je tako. pa se ne bunim, ni najmanje. 
ja piskim non stop. i nocu i danju. a gornji dio trbuha mi se sjedinio s donjim, iako mi je rano za to. dr mi kaze da moram paziti na kilazu, ali za 15 tt sam dobila 3 kg. koliko ste vi dobile? inace nisam mrsavica, moram fakat paziti, jer sam samo za vrijeme pikanja pa do bete sada zadnji puta dobila 4 kg.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ni ja nisam mršavica. Od pikanja do bete sam dobila 3 kg, a za 11 tt sam dobila 2 kg. Fino sam se zaokružila.
A kaj ja mogu kad mi je sve fino!

----------


## tini

Slažem se sa zedrom...ja sam rodila hitnim carskim rezom zbog prolapsa pupkovine nakon prokidanja vodenjaka, znači nisam mogla birati i bilo mi je traumatično iskustvo, oporavak katastrofa sada nakon 2mj još uvijek krvarim, a na desnom boku sam počela spavati tek pred 15 dana tako da carski rez nije baš ono da ti izvade bebu i sve prođeš bez boli...znam da vaginalni porod nije lak...

Pinky ovaj post se ne odnosi na tebe i šaljem ti puno vibrica jer ipak je najbitnije da ugledamo svoje bebe žive i zdrave na bilo koji način  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Makica, ja sam sad u 23 tj. i dobila sam 9 kg. Čini mi se dosta.  :Sad:

----------


## mayica01

ja sam evo sutra u 38tt i dobila sam 9kg..kazu da je to super..jela sam koliko mi je organizam trazio..nista vise nego prije trudnoce..

----------


## Pinky

tražim ja vezu, ali izgleda da sam traljava  :Laughing: 
ma strah me je, ko valjda svaku mamu pred porod, hoće li sa bebama sve biti ok.
već su počeli oni klasika horori u snovima da se svašta nešto užasno izdogađalo. sinoć sam se probudila plačući nakon jednog takvog horora.
cure su još poprečno/zadak, pa mi za sad carski ne gine. 
ma mene je stara rodila na forceps (ni na vakuum nisam išla) pa sam se naslušala vakuum/forceps horora i ne bi htjela da mi beba zapne i tako se namuči.

makice, i ja sam jednom mjesečno bila na pregledu, cijelu trudnoću. tek mi je ovaj zadnji mjesec pojačao susrete.
ja sam za sada dobila 12 kg, ugodno sam iznenađena, sve je u stomaku.
na bebe otpada oko 5 kg i nešto, ostalo... valjda plodna voda i ova vodurina u stopalima i rukama.
a jedem stvarno sve i svašta. zadnjih mjesec dana i non stop.
inače sam sklona debljanju, zato i jesam ovako super iznenađena trudničkim kilima.

----------


## mayica01

pinky stvarno super kilaza za blizanacku trudnocu  :Smile:

----------


## aneri

Kad se priča o kilama da vaas malo utješim.

Ja sam danas 32+3tt i udebljala sam se 16kg. :Shock: 
Je to blizanačka trudnoća, ali mi se opet čini dosta, ali se tješim da je to tako jer sam gotovo cijelu trudnoću preležala pa se lakše "zaljepilo".

U petak idem u bolnicu do kraja, pa sam na onoj "prekrasnoj" bolničkoj hranii, pa možda ne dobijem puno do kraja. :Yes:

----------


## Mojca

Malo su me zaintrigirali ovi podaci o kilogramima, pa sam analizirala svoju xls tablicu, koju vodim jer sam sklona debljanju. 
Počela sam se vagati u 9. tjednu i imala sam 1,5 kg više u odnosu na uobičajenu težinu, a dalje je zanimljivo: 
-u trećem mjesecu (9-13 tj.) dobila sam 0,8 kg,
-u četvrtom mjesecu (14-17 tj.) dobila sam 3,7 kg,
-u petom mjesecu (18-22 tj.) dobila sam 2,4 kg,
Sad sam u prvom tjednu šestog mjeseca, baš me zanima što će dalje biti. 

Jedem više manje sve normalno, jedino izbjegavam ugljikohidrate, posebno navečer.... osim ako me baš ne uhvati kriza. 


Nego, jeste vi radile OGTT?

----------


## TwistedQ

Mi smo u 30om tjednu a mama za sada uvatila 15 kg. Utjeha je šta sam startala pothranjena sa nekih 53 kila na 168 cm visine.

----------


## dani82

Ja sam u 23+ tt dobila 5 kg... Za sad sam zadovoljna, samo se nadam da pred kraj neće podivljat te kile  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Mojca* mene je moja dr poslala radit OGTT sada, ali mislim da to kod nje ide rutinski jer nema neke indikacije za to.

----------


## Pinky

ja sam radila ogtt mislim u 28.tt, vjerujem da me je poslao zbog velikih beba. nalaz je bio uredan

----------


## Vojvođanka

i mene je moja upozorila da ćemo raditi ogtt na sl pregledu
evo me u 26+1tt i sa + 8kg viška, oni koji me znaju kažu da se ne vidi "odotraga"  :Smile:  moš' mislit!
a što se tiče piškenja.......eeeeee pa idem prije spavanja tj. u ponoć, u 03h, i onda oko 05h kad i prestaje spavanje i tako od početka trudnoće (ovo dizanje za WC) ovo NEspavanje me drži zadnjih par dana i nadam se da će me proći jer mi je prerano da već sada krenem bauljati po stanu  :Smile: 
inače pratim ritam bebe, prije ponoći se raspleše i onda oko 06h ujutro, ako tako nastavi i kad se rodi na konju sam! imati ću 5h sna  :Smile: 
pinky sve najbolje ti želim i ako možeš nekako nas izvještavaj kako napreduju trudničko-bolnički dani i kako je prošao porod

----------


## Pinky

o blago vam se sa tako malo noćnog piškenja.
ja doslovno ustajem svako sat vremena do 5 sati, onda mi zna preskočiti do 7 ili 8

aneri, ti u petak, ja tjedan dana iza tebe... 

zadnjih mjesec dana sam toliko gladna non stop da stvarno ne znam kako ću preživiti bolnicu od gladi. strava. morat ću dobre zalihe grickalica stvoriti...

nadam se da ću u rodilištu imati net, bar se hvale s tim..

----------


## aneri

S jedne strane mi je frka što idem u bolnicu, nekako mi sve to prebrzo prošlo, a s druge strane mi drago jer ću bar biti na miru što se tiče svih trudničkih paranoja; šta mi je sad ovo.....itd., mm mi je rekao da mu se čini da ja nekad mislim da je on ginekolog kakva mu pitanja postavljam :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*aneri* TM ginekolog  :Laughing:  hahahahaha i mome je tako ponekad...
Cure baš ste umjerene s tim kilama, ja sam na zadnjem pregledu kod ginice pričala s trudnicama pred kraj T i jedna mi kaže da je dobila 25 kg, a druga 30 kg  :Shock: 
A moja ginica meni predviđa 15-20 kg zbog blizančeka....a ja kepec od 160 cm, krenula u postupak sa 62, sada sam već na 65 kg  :Sad:  hjuuuuuuu...kako ću se samo gegati, da mi je znati...

----------


## Pinky

uf sumsko gegam se i ja sa svojih 180, gegat ćeš se ko pingvinčić.
ma samo ti jedi kako ti tijelo pita, to je to.
vidit ćeš kad ti se u 8. mjesecu otvori apetit... ajme.

----------


## nea0902

Ja sam na 56 kg u 14 tjednu - 1.6 kg dobila od 10. do 14. tjedna sto me iznenadilo jer nisam uopce jela vise nego inace  :Sad:  a sto se odlazala na piskenje tice tu sam ko Sumskica svako dvi/tri ure  :Smile:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Recite vi meni da li je koja radila kakav ultrazvuk izmedju 18 i 24 tjedna, mene moja dr. salje na to u petrovu a neznam za 
sta to sluzi ???

----------


## andream

> Recite vi meni da li je koja radila kakav ultrazvuk izmedju 18 i 24 tjedna, mene moja dr. salje na to u petrovu a neznam za 
> sta to sluzi ???


to bi trebao biti anomaly scan, oko 20. tjedna najbolje se vidi i kako radi srce.

----------


## mayica01

> Recite vi meni da li je koja radila kakav ultrazvuk izmedju 18 i 24 tjedna, mene moja dr. salje na to u petrovu a neznam za 
> sta to sluzi ???


malo pojasni pitanje? ja idem na ultrazvuk svaka 3,5tj,a sad pred kraj trudnoce svaka 2tj..

----------


## Pinky

to ti je anomaly scan
 između 20. - 24.                      tjedna i _"3D anomaly scan"_ - 3D ultrazvučni                      pregled pri kojem se detaljno prati fetalna anatomija i otkrivaju                      eventualne strukturne abnormalnosti fetusa.
budući da nas sa duplićima ne šalju ni na amnio ni na kombinirani, imamo detaljniji anomaly scan. u principu ti detaljno pregleda sve organe da vidi je li sve ok.

evo ti koristan link sa tabelom kad se šta pregledava

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme..._pretrage1.asp

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Hvala curke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanova

*aneri* u koju ti ides bonicu? ne znam uopce dal si iz zg...
i ja idem u hospital za 2 tjedna pa do kraja,a dobro...
za sad se ne mogu zaliti na nista,dobila sam 9 kg a sad smo 30+5 i necete vjerovat al ja uopce ne idem po noci piskiti,prelijepo mo spavat pa valjda zato..
Meni jos nitko ije potegao pitanje carskog tako da nemam pojma sta namjeravaju samnom a mene strah pitat

----------


## ivanova

> ne znam uopce dal si iz zg...


skuzila sam po nicku da nisi iz zg :Embarassed:

----------


## aneri

Ja sam ti s istočne strane lijepe naše.

Meni su rekli da idem na carski davnih dana, tako da me ta dilema ne muči, mene frka kako se to tako približilo, sad sam na onoj našoj listi četvrta po redu :Shock:

----------


## ivanova

ja sam odmah iza tebe....i meni je brzo proslo..
zato su ti rekli da ides na carski? mislim jel ima neki razlog ili samo zato sto su twinsi?

----------


## tally

> A vi se u trećem tromjesečju žalite na učestalo mokrenje - hahahaha  ja mokrim svake noći u ponoć, 3 i 5 ujutro još od transfera  valjda će me drugo tromjesečje malo poštediti...


Sumsko, da te utješim! Meni se normalizralo mokrenje u 18 i 19 tt, a sad je već sve po starom! Živim u wc-u! :Laughing: 
*Pinky*, ne daj se!  :Smile:

----------


## klara

Kad sam bila u bolnici imala sam dvije cimerice. Jedna je bila u 30. tj, ja sam bila u 23., a trećoj je vec bio prošao termin. Prva cimerica i ja smo se zalile kako po 3-4 puta noću moramo na wc, a ova treća, s najvećim trbuhom, nije se uopće dizala, lijepo je i mirno spavala cijelu noć. Ima i takvih sretnica  :Smile:

----------


## kandela

Evo drage moje da se prijavim u klub, jos uvijek sam na oblaku i privikavam se na ovo novo stanje  :Smile: 
Sljedeci tjedan cu vidjeti koliko nas ima  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Dobro nam dosla Kandela! Kolika je bila beta? Sumnjas na blizance?

----------


## ina7

Ja sam sada 14+5 i tako sam se navikla na noćne odlaske na wc tako da mi je čudno ako ne odem 3-4 puta noću. I nije mi to tako problem barem mi se organizam priprema za noćno nespavanje kada mrvica na zimu stigne. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kandela

> Dobro nam dosla Kandela! Kolika je bila beta? Sumnjas na blizance?


prva beta 157, sljedeca 274, doktori zadovoljni, implatacija mi je bila kasnija pa je i beta niza  :Smile:  ali skolska, kod mene sve usporeno.
ne sumnjam na nista jos jer bit ce kako Bog da, neka bude jedna beba i ja sam zadovoljna jer predugo vec cekamo....

----------


## Sumskovoce

ma da,samo da su bebe u busi,pa 1 ili 2 nije vazno. Ja ne mogu vjerovat da mi je 11tt pred vratima. Jos malo pa sam gotova s tim dosadnim utricima...

----------


## Mojca

Nikad ne znaš, Šumskice... tak sam se i ja nadala, pa mi ih je produžila do 16. tj, a onda još 4 tjedna Duphastonea (oralno, 2x1, čisti preporod). 
Ali, sve se to izdrži.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

danas na pregledu, 34+1, jedna beba ima 2900, druga 2750.
hospitalizacija slijedeći tjedan...

----------


## AnneMary

super Pinky, još malo i tvoje srećice stižu!
Sretno do kraja !

----------


## Mojca

Pinky, bebe su za 5!  :Smile:  
Držim fige da do kraja bude sve kako si želiš. Kako su sad smještene?

----------


## Pinky

još uvijek prva zadak, a druga poprečno. kaže dr da će tako vjerojatno biti do kraja
hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Pinky*, sretno do kraja!

----------


## Mojca

U tom slučaju, je carski siguran!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Sretno, Pinky  :Smile: !

----------


## amyx

Pinky još malo :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: ... šaljem puno pusa tebi i curkama

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* mila moja kako je lijepo i ohrabrujuće čitati da su tvoje curice tako lijepe velike  :Heart:  bit će sve super, još malo pa su u tvom zagrljaju

*Mojca*  :Shock:  ma zašto su ti produžili utriće do 16tt? Moja ginica mi je rekla još prošli tjedan neka se skidam s njih od ove nedjelje 26.06 postepeno kroz tjedan dana, a slijedeće nedjelje 3.7. je prvi dan bez njih. Aj samo da se ništa ne promijeni na uzv-u u Puli.
Idem ovog utorka, 28.6. u Pulu na mjerenje nuhalnog nabora kod doktorice koja me pazila u bolnici i jedva čekam da vidim bebice. 
Malo mi je čudno što mene gledaju svakih 15 dana na uzv - a gore čitam vas da imate preglede svakih 30 dana...

----------


## nea0902

Pinky sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## alma_itd

*Pinky* jos malo i zagrlices svoje dvije srecice :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Pinky, draga, sretno!

----------


## bugaboo

Pinky sretno!

----------


## Mojca

*Šumskice*, ne znam... moja ginekologica je očito jako oprezna. Dok je nije bilo, bila sam na pregledu kod drugog ginekologa u istoj poliklinici, pa mi je on rekao da postoji neka studija koja ukazuje na to da se s produženim utrićima pozitivno djeluje (ne znam točno na što, kako i zašto), ali da nije dokazana. On se te studije ne drži, dok ona da... Isto tako, ona me nije pustila na vježbe, on nije imao niš protiv... 
Mislim da je samo stvar pristupa. A štajaznam, uz 3 mioma, možda me svrstava u posebno rizične... iako, subjektivno, osjećam se odlično. No, oprez nije na odmet.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

mojca sjetila si me savjeta iz knjige dr. Northrup koji kaze da je produljeno koristenje progesterona dobro za sprecavanje preranog poroda,ali ne kod blizanacke t.

----------


## TwistedQ

Pinky sritno! 

 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> mojca sjetila si me savjeta iz knjige dr. Northrup koji kaze da je produljeno koristenje progesterona dobro za sprecavanje preranog poroda,ali ne kod blizanacke t.


E pa, valjda je 20 tjedana bilo dovoljno.  :Smile:  
Hvala ti, morati ću sutra to potražiti... 

Danas sam previše spavala pa sad tulumarim.

----------


## Jesen82

> danas na pregledu, 34+1, jedna beba ima 2900, druga 2750.
> hospitalizacija slijedeći tjedan...


koje velike curke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Pinky jel onda ideš definitivno na carski ili?

----------


## TwistedQ

Evo nas sa ultrazvuka. 30 tjedana 2000 g, sve super..  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

ma bravo twisted!
ma nemam još pojma idem li na cr, nisam još bila na pregledu u bolničkog dr (bio je odsutan). javim vam iz rodilišta, nosit ću laptop

----------


## kiki30

pinky,sretno!!!!

----------


## Jesen82

> ma bravo twisted!
> ma nemam još pojma idem li na cr, nisam još bila na pregledu u bolničkog dr (bio je odsutan). javim vam iz rodilišta, nosit ću laptop



može draga...sretno :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Pinky, vibramo za carski! Vjerujem da će biti!  :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Evo novosti, danas smo bili na pregledu, sve je ok, cura raste, ima oko 790 grama!  :Smile:  
Ne znam što mi je fascinantnije na tom pregledu, tehnologija koja sve to omogućava, doktorica koja u svim tim "mrljama" u svakom trenutku zna što je što ili MD koji zaljubljeno pilji u monitor.  :Smile: 

Pinky, izgleda da sam previše vibrala za tvoj carski... izgleda da i mene čeka. Miomi su nastavili svoj rast i počeli su se spuštati... sve ukazuje na to da ću morati na carski. A mene je toga tako frka! Ja bi prirodni porod, pa šta boli da boli.  :Smile:  Eh...

----------


## Makica

mojca, mrak, mrak! svaka cast na lijepoj bebici! jos desetak dana i ja cu ponovo vidjeti moje male andele, ne mogu docekatiiiiii! 
pinky, puuuuuuno srece, drzi se i javljaj novosti!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* obavezno nam se javljaj s novostima  :Kiss: 
*Mojca* awwwwwwwwwwww kako lijep post - TD koji zaljubljeno gleda u monitor....divno  :Heart: 

I ja imam izvještaj danas - bili na mjerenju NN-a i na moje veliko iznenađenje imamo jednu bebicu koja je vejika 43 mm (NN 1 mm) i to je OK za 11+3, ali zato druga beba je kapitalac od 50 mm (NN 2mm) i dr. kaže da je zadovoljna viđenim. Živahne su, skakuću kao lude po buši..još smo se i smijale kako je veća bebica već naglavačke okrenuta, a druga prvo guza, pa glava. Makar kako se koprcaju čini mi se da se to mijenja svaki čas...

----------


## Pinky

mojca, ko što bi moj dr rekao - još je rano davati prognoze. i meni, a kamo li tebi.
neka to sve lipo teče i dalje, nadam se da će sve biti haho si htjela.

makice, molim te javi nam se i ovdje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62685-T...e...%29/page14

zvala sam bolničkog dr. i hospitalizacija će biti 7.7. a ne 30.6.!!
sretna sam ko mala beba lol
još 10 dana mamine spize i uživancije doma...

----------


## Mojca

Hvala ti Pinky, ali... miomi rastu, sad su oko 5 i 6 cm... i spuštaju se prema dole, (iako, moram priznati da mi nije jasno kako je to moguće)... najrađe bi otišla kod Š. na drugo mišljenje.  :Smile:  
Bravo za još malo domaće spize!  :Smile:  

Šumskice, NN-i su odlični... a i bebe isto! Po opisu beba, rekla bi da se odlično zabavljaju. Hm... zapravo sad mislim da je moja beba tužna tako sama.  :Smile:  Lupam, znam... baš me drma neko pms-ično raspoloženje. Uf.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke evo da vam se pridružim i ovdje mi samo danas 6+2, nadam se da ostajemo još samo 7.5 mj....i imamo jedno pitanjce za vas...netko imao glavobolje na početku T...mene danas ubija...

----------


## nina32

Hej eto i mene kod vas. Jučer 6+4 a na uzv mrva tek 3mm-definitivno premala za taj stadij trudnoće. Drugi uzv za dva tjedna.Znam da ću sad zvučati kao "omiljeni" mi pjevač, ali ima li nade za nas?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

još sam zaboravila napisati i temperatura lagano povišena ...imam li razloga za brigu???

----------


## Mia Lilly

Evo i nas. Jutros radili kombinirani probir. Uzv je uredan a iz labosa su nalazi stigli mailom.
Nađen je povećani rizik za Downov sindrom u odnosu na prosjećni rizik koji odgovara dobu trudnice.
Da li je neka imala slićan nalaz?

----------


## Kaae

> još sam zaboravila napisati i temperatura lagano povišena ...imam li razloga za brigu???


Najvjerojatnije ne, jer temperatura raste s ovulacijom i vraca se na staru (normalnu bazalnu) s pocetkom nove menstruacije. Jedan od znakova trudnoce je kad ostane povisena preko dva tjedna.

----------


## mayica01

> Curke evo da vam se pridružim i ovdje mi samo danas 6+2, nadam se da ostajemo još samo 7.5 mj....i imamo jedno pitanjce za vas...netko imao glavobolje na početku T...mene danas ubija...


ja sam imala glavobolje i to cesto..prva 3mj..ginek. mi je rekao da mogu uzet nesto na bazi paracetamola..znala sam uzet lupocet..

----------


## ardnas

> Evo i nas. Jutros radili kombinirani probir. Uzv je uredan a iz labosa su nalazi stigli mailom.
> Nađen je povećani rizik za Downov sindrom u odnosu na prosjećni rizik koji odgovara dobu trudnice.
> Da li je neka imala slićan nalaz?


Premalo si podataka napisala, najbolje razgovaraj sa doktorom jer tu ima dosta faktora koji se uzimaju u obzir. Nadam se da će sve biti ok, jesi bila na anomaly testu?

----------


## Pinky

ajme mia stvarno ne znam. ja sam odbila sve te pretrage osim anomaly scana. a i sa blizancima nemaju smisla, što me je psihički spasilo.
znam da ima tema prenatalne dijagnostike pa da pogledaš i upitaš tamo?
koliko sam ja skužila, to su sve podaci koji mogu ali i ne moraju biti relevantni.

----------


## blizanac

Iva ti smijes popiti paracitamol,al opet vidi sa svojim doktorom,ja sam imala na pocetku glavobolje i dr.mi je rekao paracitamol.

----------


## nea0902

Mojca nemoj biti tužna  :Kiss:  Najbitnije da ti i bebica budete ok!
Šumskice tako mi je drago za bebulince - mrak!  :Kiss: 
Pinky sad imaš fore još uživat doma, iskoristi to  :Kiss: 
Ja sam radila kombinirani al je bio ok - jako malo razumijem išta vezano uz to Mia žao mi je što ti ne mogu pomoći  :Sad:

----------


## dani82

*Pinky* super što si još malo doma!! Mogu mislit kakvo ti je to olakšanje!
*Šumskica i Mojica* super za utz-e... Drago mi je da sve ide po planu. Mojca ko zna možda je još malo prerano za odluku o carskom, ja ti držim fige da na kraju ipak bude prirodni porod!
*Mia Lilly* znam da ti sad nije lako ... i ja sam se preznojavala dok sam čekala taj nalaz.... ALI na kraju krajeva to ne mora ništa značit jer je to samo statistička vjerojatnost. Sada se moraš raspitat kod doktora što dalje...nadam se da će na kraju sve biti dobro!!
*Iva Mia i nina32* dobrodošle!!

----------


## Pinky

joj šumskice kako su slatke tako malecke dok skakuću okolo.
uživaj, jer jako brzo će doći u fazu kad ćeš na uzv-u moći samo vidjeti glavu ili samo nogu... ja već 10 tjedana ništa ne kužim na uzv-u  :Laughing:

----------


## nea0902

Da vas pitam cure, s koliko ste prvi put osjetile da se bebica mice? Ja sam u 15. Tjednu i nista  :Sad:

----------


## visibaba

> Evo nas sa ultrazvuka. 30 tjedana 2000 g, sve super..


naspram ovih brojki, kak smo mi maaaaliiii, kme kme kme :Sad: , 31+ i 1550 gr, velicinom za 30tt. i dalje nisam sigurna koliko da se brinem :Sad:

----------


## klara

> Evo i nas. Jutros radili kombinirani probir. Uzv je uredan a iz labosa su nalazi stigli mailom.Nađen je povećani rizik za Downov sindrom u odnosu na prosjećni rizik koji odgovara dobu trudnice.Da li je neka imala slićan nalaz?


Ja nisam radila te testove. Ali moja kolegica je imala nalaz kao tvoj, prestrasila se, ali sve je bilo u redu.

----------


## Mojca

*Nea*, točno u 20. tjednu kako knjige kažu.  :Smile:  Možda koji dan prije, ali nisam bila svjesna da je to to. 

*Iva Mia*, ja sam imala straše migreene čim bise preforsirala s aktivnostima, pomoglo je spavanje i hladno-vrući oblozi. Sad je ok, ako se preforsiram, malo mi je mutno, pa prođe. 

*Mia Lily*, kombinirani je čista statistika i takav nalaz ne mora ništa značiti. Držim fige da sve bude ok.  :Smile:  Ako želiš 100% točan odgovor rješenje je CSV ili amniocinteza, ako se možeš odlučiti na to.

----------


## TwistedQ

[QUOTE=visibaba;1914823]naspram ovih brojki, kak smo mi maaaaliiii, kme kme kme :Sad: , 31+ i 1550 gr, velicinom za 30tt. i dalje nisam sigurna koliko da se brinem :Sad: [/QUOTE

Nemoj nas uzimati za primjer jer izgleda da smo dosta veći od očekivanog za tjedan trudnoće..

----------


## Mia Lilly

Radila sam jučer mini anomaly scan. Uzv je bio uredu.
Nalaz mi je ispao 1/135 za Downov sindrom. Znam da je to sve statistika. Znaći, ja mogu biti jedna od 135 trudnica koja će roditi
djete s Downovim sindromom i ne moram. Sve je to meni jasno.
Dogovorili smo s dr. amnio. Sad slijedi mjesec i pol do dva čekanja..

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Mia Lilly* gdje si radila anomaly scan ja bi trebala ic ???

----------


## Mojca

Mia Lily, ne brini se.  :Smile:  To će biti ok. 
Samo za info, ako ne znaš, postoji način da u roku par dana dobiješ "brzi nalaz" za amnio, za (mislim) 4 krom. anomalije uključujući down, a u normalna cca 3 tjedna dobiješ kompletan  nalaz amniocinteze.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> *Mia Lilly* gdje si radila anomaly scan ja bi trebala ic ???


U Viliju kod dr. Kosa.




> Mia Lily, ne brini se.  To će biti ok. 
> Samo za info, ako ne znaš, postoji način da u roku par dana dobiješ "brzi nalaz" za amnio, za (mislim) 4 krom. anomalije uključujući down, a u normalna cca 3 tjedna dobiješ kompletan nalaz amniocinteze.


Hvala. Znam za to. Podobnik radi takvu pretragu.

----------


## visibaba

> U Viliju kod dr. Kosa.
> 
> Hvala. Znam za to. Podobnik radi takvu pretragu.


pa sta nemaju i u Viliju tu opciju za brze nalaze za amnio? mislim da salju u slo.

----------


## mare41

Zg ima privatni lab za brzi amnio, nisam ziher da li Podobnik šalje njima ili u Slo?

----------


## ina33

Podobnik radi kod sebe, u Viliju šalju u Postojnu, dođe nalaz za 8 dana - u Viliju je, koliko znam, amnio najčešće radio dr. Kos, ali on ide u svoju privatnu kliniku (ne zna se od kad) - to su infoi koje ja imam - rekla-kazala stila.

----------


## ina33

E, i ako te mogu utješiti: kod mene je bio double 1:80, kombinirani probir dobar, anomaly dobar - radila amnio kod dr. Kosa u Viliju (Postojna, stiglo za cca 8 dana) - nalaz je bio dobar, imala sam tad 38 god.

----------


## Pinky

> Da vas pitam cure, s koliko ste prvi put osjetile da se bebica mice? Ja sam u 15. Tjednu i nista


ja sam ih tek osjetila u 20tt, 15. je stvarno prerano, ne brini se.

----------


## mayica01

> Da vas pitam cure, s koliko ste prvi put osjetile da se bebica mice? Ja sam u 15. Tjednu i nista



ja sam vec bila prosla 20tt..tako da imas vremena,bez brige..

----------


## Mojca

Jučer je Kos još bio u Viliju. 

Na početku Planinske ulice (mislim broj 1) u Zgb je privatni lab (mislim da se zove Genos ili tako nekako) koji radi i taj brzi test i klasičnu amnio... možda krenuti obratnim putem pa pitati za koga sve rade. 
Jedna frendica je radila u Ljubljani u labu Medgen, bila jako zadovoljna. Samu amniocintezu im radi dr. Pušenjak, slo faca br. 1 za to. 
Eto, napisah sve što znam, a nije do sad napisano, pa kome treba nek istražuje.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

A propos dr. Kosa i Vilija, moja frendica gleda di će vodit trudnoću i zvala je danas Vili i sestre su joj potvrdile da Kos odlazi, ali da ne znaju točno kada...

----------


## Mojca

Navodno odlazi i Ujevićka.

----------


## mare41

Mojca, na taj lab sam mislila, može ih se, naravno,  kontaktirati za info.

----------


## ina33

> Navodno odlazi i Ujevićka.


Je, isto sam čula.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> A propos dr. Kosa i Vilija, moja frendica gleda di će vodit trudnoću i zvala je danas Vili i sestre su joj potvrdile da Kos odlazi, ali da ne znaju točno kada...


Mene je naručio krajem 7 mj. na amnio pa predpostavljam da je tamo još neko vrijeme.

----------


## ina33

Thnx, javit ću prijateljici, ona bi kombinirani i anomaly kod njega radila.

----------


## visibaba

> A propos dr. Kosa i Vilija, moja frendica gleda di će vodit trudnoću i zvala je danas Vili i sestre su joj potvrdile da Kos odlazi, ali da ne znaju točno kada...


i ja tako cula da Kos i Ujevicka skupa odlaze, a moja info je da od cca 1.9. odlaze.

----------


## nea0902

Hvala vam cure drage moje  :Smile:   Umirite me uvik kad me panika skoro pa pojede  :Kiss:

----------


## Makica

drage moje, samo da vas pozdravim, vec danima se borim sa glavoboljom(i inace imam s tim problema), a paracetamol mi je kao tik-tak bomoboncic, tako da ga nikako nism ni pila. bljak!!!!
sumskica, bebe su ti mraaak, tako mi je drago zbog tebe! 
pinky, umrla sam od smijeha kada sam procitala tvoj post kako na uzv vidis samo glavu i nista ne kuzis, ha, ha! 
ja na uzv idem tek za tjedan dana, iduci petak, ne mogu docekatiiiiii!

----------


## pretorija

Makica ja sam isti slucaj kao i ti paracetamol nije nista za moju glavobolju tako da ga nisam ni uzimala
Negdje do 16 tjedna sam imala jake glavobolje migrenske jedino nakon nekoliko povracanja bi se smirilo postepeno,jer pri povracanju bi nastao veliki pritisak u glavi i jako bi nabijalo kao da ce puknut glava.I masirala sam sljpoocnice i cijelu glavu to bi mi ponekad pomoglo i hladni oblozi.
Sad sam20tt i puno mi je bolje, glavobolje dodu ali u puno laksem obliku i brze produ.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Cure da li pijete magnezij 300 sumeci, cula sam da on zna pomoc kod glavobolja  :Smile:

----------


## maya3

pozz! htjela bih pitati trudnice koje su bile u postupcima na SD do kada ste pile decortin i andol? ja sam trudna 7+4 a moja soc. ginićka nezna puno o mpo trudnoćama a ni dr. B nema pa neznam koga pitati nego vas. Unaprijed hvala

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> pozz! htjela bih pitati trudnice koje su bile u postupcima na SD do kada ste pile decortin i andol? ja sam trudna 7+4 a moja soc. ginićka nezna puno o mpo trudnoćama a ni dr. B nema pa neznam koga pitati nego vas. Unaprijed hvala


maya ja sam ti pila decortin do ET-a....a u 1.postupku andol sam pila sve dok nije došlo biokemijske...nazovi ih gore u ambulantu sestru Peru ili u labos sestru Željku...imaš broj???

----------


## ina33

Decortin ili dex je dr. B prije davao do 10.-12. tjedna, uz lagano smanjivanje doza... ne znam sada.

----------


## mayica01

> Cure da li pijete magnezij 300 sumeci, cula sam da on zna pomoc kod glavobolja


meni magnezij nije pomogao..tu i tamo bi popila lupocet i jos su mi pomogle Miosan kapi,njih sam mazala na sljepocnice i izvlacile su glavobolju..na biljnoj su bazi..kostaju oko 50ak u ljekarni i dosta su jake..

----------


## Mojca

Miosan kapi su izuzetno jake, jer su to čista eterična ulja, koja se iznimno rijetko koriste nerazrijeđena. Svakako ih treba razrijediti, kažu s vodom, ja bi rađe s bademovim uljem ili hladno prešanim suncokretovim, maslinovim, jer eterična ulja nisu topiva u vodi. 
Negdje sam čitala da metvica nije baš preporučljiva u trudnoći... da li samo u ranoj, ne sjećam se... ali znam da sam zato odustala od domaćeg čaja od metvice.

----------


## mayica01

ali to je bila samo kap na sljepocnice..ali doslovno..i pitala sam u ljekarni i rekli su mi da mogu koristiti..
znam da se razrijeđuju kod masaza ali za moju glavobolju su mi pomogle kad nista drugo nije..

----------


## Mojca

Sve ok, samo javljam što sam naučila od frendice poznate aromaterapeutice.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

magnezij 300 šumeći je preporučljivo piti, pogotovo nama duplicama, zbog grčeva i ranih kontrakcija. tj. da se ne dogode, kužite šta hoću reći (pospana sam).
znam da je preporuka kod single trudnoća piti ga do 37.tt a kod nas duplih čini mi se do 35.
mene je spasio, nemam ni bh kontrakcija, ni grčeva, ni zatvora ...
za glavobolju - nisam čula da djeluje.

----------


## Sumskovoce

makice moja ginica zenama preporuca isto paracetamol i tamnu mirnu sobu. Skoro pa nema pomoci... Pinky i mene magnezij spasava,pijem ga jos od transfera i pomaze za mucnine,grceve,ma sve

----------


## Sumskovoce

Moje je tijelo malo u šoku...u subotu ujutro sam stavila zadnji utrić, od tada mi je temperatura uvijek oko 37 , žedna sam iznad svake mjere, a (.)(.) me bole nevjerojatno - bradavice osjetljive, ma cijele grudi grudi bole - kao da sam u pubertetu pa mi rastu. Čak je i glavobolja došla i otišla par puta. 
Da li je to normalno kod skidanja s utrića? Ja se tješim da mi se tijelo sada muči samo proizvesti progesteron kojeg ne dobiva iz utrića, ali nisam sigurna ima li moja teorija smisla...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Neznam dal se to tice skidanja sa utrica ali tako je i meni bilo u prvom tromjesjecju. Glavobolje, zed, grudi me bolile za 
pop..... pogotovo do ispod pazduha, temp. nisam mjerila pa to neznam  :Smile:

----------


## pretorija

Danas bila kod dr sve ok  :Very Happy:  ja sam danas 21tt zadnje vrijeme imam puno lakse oblike glavobolje i brze produ.
tako nadajte se poboljsanju posle 16-17 tt mene su do tada rasturale glavobolje.

Da vas pitam u vezi kg do sada sam stavila oko 4,5kg od toga zadnja 2kg u zadnjih mjesec dana.

Sta se tice porodaja carski mi ne gine zbog mojih godina 44 :Wink: .

----------


## mayica01

*pretorija*  	 ja sam za 2dana u 40tt..u prva 3mj sam pala 4kg zbog prevelikog povracanja i mucnina i glavobolja..ali kad je to proslo,svaki mj sam dobivala po 1-2kg..i do sad sam natukla 11kg..vecina se primila za trbuh i guzu..ja zadovoljna  :Smile: )

----------


## Mojca

Cure, ja sam u petak bila na trudničkom tečaju u rodilištu Podobnik (joooj da mi je tamo ići roditi, predivno sve izgleda). 
Doktorica je rekla da se prosječno očekuje 2 kg u prvom tromjesečju, 6-8 kg u drugom i 4-5 kg u trećem. Pretorija tvoje dobivanje na kilaži je definitivno ispod prosjeka, morati ćeš početi više jesti  :Wink: ! Šalim se, sve je to ok, svakako bolje manje nego više. Moja frendica je zatrudnila s 48, rodila s 54! Mislim da tu nema pravila i da puno ovisi o konstituciji. Znam ženu koja ima troje djece, u svakoj trudnoći dobila 20-22 kg i sad bi mogla raditi ko model za Skiny... A znam i drugu, četvero djece, iza svake trudnoće sve veća i veća. 
Bitan je balansiran unos ugljikohidrata, bjelančevina i masnoća, te naravno vitamina. Ako i ima koje kilo viška, nije to ništa, samo da se ne razvije trudnički dijabetes. 

Šumskica, jesi zvala doktora? Jesi se postepeno skidala s utrića ili...?

----------


## andream

Mojca, koliko košta taj tečaj (može i na pp)? Ja bih drugi put išla sama, onako za svoju dušu...

----------


## Vojvođanka

mayica01 pa ti ženo brojiš sitno.........
jel osjećaš kakve promjene, ono spuštanje bebe, kontrakcije i sl?
u svakom sl. sretno i želim ti porod kakav i sebi  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Andream, može i ovak, valjda ne kršim pravila foruma... 
Tečaj je 350 kn za oboje, traje 4 sata, govori ginekolog, primalja, anesteziolog i pedijatrica, između svakog izlaganja ima kratka pauza za otići na wc, popiti vodu, kavu, sok... a imaju i fiiine domaće keksiće.  :Smile:   Nakon toga obilazak sale za vježbe, rađaona, apartmana i sobe za bebe. 
Predavanja su zanimljiva, ioako sam većinu toga znala, ali dragi nije, pa mi je bilo više zbog njega bitno da to čuje. Možeš slobodno postavljati pitanja za vrijeme predavanja, meni je drago da smo išli, sva "otvorena pitanja" su zatvorena (što ne znači da mi neće još koje pasti na pamet!).  :Smile:

----------


## mayica01

> mayica01 pa ti ženo brojiš sitno.........
> jel osjećaš kakve promjene, ono spuštanje bebe, kontrakcije i sl?
> u svakom sl. sretno i želim ti porod kakav i sebi


sitno sitno..bas idem na pregled da vidim sta se desava..
kontrakcije osjecam tu i tamo,zadnjih par dana me jako zaboli kicma u donjem dijelu i to jakoo jakoo..bebac me udara stalno..vrti se i ko zna sta radi unutra,a vjerovatno mu je jadnome i tijesno i jedva ceka van a i ja isto..
o porodu iskreno uopce ne razmisljam,biti ce kako bude,na sve sam spremna..znam da boli pa sam pripremljena i na to..
budete saznali uskoro  :Smile: )
sretno svimaa...  :Kiss:

----------


## Makica

sumskica, ja sam se postepeno skidala s utrica, prvo par dana po dva dnevno, pa po jedan par dana....da, osjetila sam promjene, ali nekako na bolje, nisam vise bila tako pospana, kao i da sam malo "splasnula". definitivno na bolje. grudi me vise nisu boljele tako, ali zato se nesto izdogadjalo na bradavicama, skroz su tamno crvene i jaaaaaaaako osjetljive. sada sam na pragu 17tt i vidim si promjene na pupku!!!!!!?????? jos malo i bit ce potpuno ravan s trbuhom, nema vise rupice!!!!! jel jos kome tako???
i jedno malo nezgodno pitanje, jel koja malo vise dlakava nego inace???? ja sam plavusa i skroz sam svijetla sa pjegicama, nikada nisam imala dlake na rukama, nogama....sad rastu svakakve, neke crne, cudno mi je to vidjeti na sebi!!!!

----------


## Mojca

> , nikada nisam imala dlake na rukama, nogama....sad rastu svakakve, neke crne, cudno mi je to vidjeti na sebi!!!!


A ja nikad manje dlaka, depilacija gotovo nepotrebna!  :Smile:  Baš neobično!

----------


## mayica01

ja od utrica nisam imala nikakve promjene,od dana kad sam ih pocela koristiti do dana kad sam prestala..
pupak..hmhm..imala sam udubljen pupak ali kako je trbuh rasao sve vise i vise je postajao ravan sa trbuhom..a sad pred kraj je toliko iskocio da kad obucem malo uzu majicu da se skroz ocrtava..kao da ce eruptirat  :Smile: 
a sto se tice dlaka..meni su u trudnoci prestale rasti..depilirala se jednom na pocetku trudnoce i nis nije naraslo mjesecima..sad pred kraj sam bila kod kozmeticarke da mi skine nesto malo sto je naraslo..ba ssam imala tu srecu..i kosa mi je dosla na super kvalitetu..inace sam je prala svaka 2-3 dana a sad se uopce ne masti ..divno..ne znam sta me ceka poslije..kad bi bar tako ostalo mada sumnjam.. ;*

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja sam se skidala s utrića postepeno, prvo 3x1, pa 2x1 pa 1x1 i kad sam makla taj zadnji - svašta. Ma možda nije od utrića, ali to je jedina promjena koju sam doživjela u zadnja dva dana od kad sam tako žedna i topla i sve... Proći će, sada kad nakon ručka legnem u krevetac, sve će proć.
*Mayice* kako slatko - prekrasan susret se bliži 
*Makice* i ja sam malo dlakavija nego inače, rastu mi brkovi  :Sad:  koje nemilice čupam pincetom... A za pupak - hjuuuuuuuuu jedva čekam da se i meni izravna...
*Mojca* kako to da si platila trudnički tečaj? Zar nema u obiteljskom centru besplatni tečaj? Ili ja sanjarim? 
Tko zna kako nam je *Pinky*...da li je još na maminoj spizi

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja nisam nikada bila više dlakavija nego sada. Najviše po trbuhu!
Počela sam sa skidanjem sa utrića. 3x1 cijeli tjedan i onda sam konačno gotova.
*Mojca*, mislim da ću se i ja počastiti tečajem kod Podobnika! Eh, da mi je tamo roditi..

----------


## Pinky

jesam, tu sam još do četvrtka. nadam se da neće biti ničeg nepredviđenog.
a ta dlakavost do pupka mi je bljaaaaaaaaaaaaki.
nadala sam se da ću biti manje dlakava u trudnoći, kad ono šipak.
dan kad sam završila sa utrićima je bio posebno sretan. dosadilo mi se više bost prstom...

----------


## patuljchica

Drage cure, evo napokon sam skupila hrabrosti da vam se pridružim (iako vas čitam već skoro 14 tjedana  :Smile: )... Nekako me stalno bilo strah... nisam htjela opterećivati ovaj lijepi i pozitivan forum lošim vijestima. Sada smo odgulili 12 tjedana, pa se malo-pomalo opuštam i počinjem vjerovati da se ova naša trudnoća stvarno događa. Dakle, danas sam 13+5 i nemože me se više fulati da sam trudnica (u čemu pomalo i uživam  :Wink: ).
Što se tiče dlakavosti po trbuhu - o daaaa! Mislila sam da sam prolupala, a onda vidim da se događa i drugima. O laganim naznakaka brkova ne želim ni sama sebi priznati.
Uglavnom, uživam u svim "čarima" trudnoće - mučnine (ajde, sad je već bolje po ovom pitanju), umor, zatvor, stalno pikanje i štrecanje na raznim mjestima, iscjedak koji me konstantno plaši (na svu sreću svi su nalazi ok) i tako to...
A uz sve, nevjerovatno, dobila već 4 kg :Shock: . Ma ludnica! Jedva čekam dozvolu da odem na more, pa malo plivanja i šetnjica uz more... valjda će usporiti moj "rast"  :Smile: 
Što se tiče utrića - meni su rekli da neće ništa štetiti da ih pijem sve do 20-og tjedna (ufff!). Ja ih inače pijem još od 7 tt jer sam se onda lagano krvarila, za što se ispostavilo da sam si sa utrićma iziritirala rodnicu, pa mi je dr. rekla da ih pijem a ne stavljam vaginalno... nakon par dana sve ok, ali mi je rečeno neka ja samo nastavim oralnu primjenu. Meni paše - nije mi previše muka od toga (sad sam se već skroz navikla), a draže mi je nego što kaže pinky "bockanje prstom"  :Smile: .  Ipak, sljedeći tjedan idem na pregled, pa se nadam da će mi barem smanjiti dozu (uzimam još uvijek 3x2) - barem je tako zadnji put obećano...
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## andream

evo pomalo se i ja pridružujem ovoj temi.meni uskoro 7 tt a trbuh mi je doslovce kao pred porod, nešto prestrašno. Jel moguće napuhavanje od utrića kako pišete? inače nikakvih drugih tegoba nemam (osim mučnina al dobro, za sada su podnošljive).

----------


## nea0902

Ja osim pospanosti nisam imala nikakvih problema - jednom sam imala mučninu do sada i (.)(.) su me jako bolile. Sada sam 16 + 3  :Smile:  Trbuh mi je za sada malo vidljiv ali i od to malo sam dobila striju, dvije  :Sad:  Za sada sam dobila 2.5 Kg cca al mi se to pari nekako preveć, jer sam čula da dosta cura ne dobije skoro pa ništa u prvom tromjesečju.

----------


## andream

možda je doduše takav trbuh i zbog loše probave. pijem elevit pronatal od bayera i imam popriličan zatvor.

----------


## snow.ml

cure da vam kažem jedan dobar recept protiv zatvora...ujutro pojedete dvije banane i popijete kavu sa mlijekom...meni to redovno pali..ako se banana jede na prazan želudac onda ima laksativan učinak jer u drugo doba dana ako ju se pojede onda ima suprotan učinak :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Šumskice, možda i ima, nisam ni pitala, dovoljno mi je bilo pravno savjetovanje u obiteljskom centru da ih prekrižim jednom za uvijek... 
Bili smo u rodilištu Podobnik na danima otvorenih vrata pred mjesec dana i od tad cvilim da bi tamo... cifre su istina jaaako visoke, ali kad pročitam iskustva iz naših rodilišta i kad pogledam snimku od frendice koja je lani rodila kod Podobnika, dođe mi da plačem. Pa smo u tom duhu otišli i na tečaj, da malo bolje osjetim da li je to pravo mjesto za roditi ili ne... u slučaju da dobijem na lotu.  :Smile:  

Patuljčice, lijepo te vidjeti na ovom topicu.  :Smile:

----------


## delfin

> evo pomalo se i ja pridružujem ovoj temi.meni uskoro 7 tt a trbuh mi je doslovce kao pred porod, nešto prestrašno. Jel moguće napuhavanje od utrića kako pišete? inače nikakvih drugih tegoba nemam (osim mučnina al dobro, za sada su podnošljive).


Draga, čestitke! Nisam znala.Je li to bila Vinogradska? 
Dugo se nisam javljala, morala sam mirovati radi krvarenja u 14 tt. Danas sam 21 tt, bebolina raste i najvjerojatnije je curka! Primjećujem da ima dosta curica - Jesen, Pinky x 2 (oprostite ako sam koga izostavila).
Andream  :Klap:

----------


## ksena28

Samo da pozdravim moje trudnjačice u skorom terminu. Mi smo evo debelo u 35-tom tt i jedva se gegam. Mala udara ko luda, jedva čeka van čini mi se, svima vam želim taj osjećaj što prije!

----------


## andream

Delfin, da, Vg.
Interesantno je da je biolog ovaj puta bio poprilično uvjeren u uspjeh, i čudio se kako do sada već nije uspjelo. Nisam moram priznati imala isti feeling, pa nas je eto ugodno iznenadila beta.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ksena* ma preslatka si kako se gegaš  :Heart:  i neka se cura rita - to joj je posao... i jedva čekam da se i moji počnu ritati.

*andream* Dobrodošla! I meni je trbuh bio velik nakon stimulacije i nikad se nije povukao. Sad je počeo rasti onako lijepo trudnički i stalno si ga gledam i navijam da se što brže još više poveća  :Laughing: 
Kako to da si se odlučila na Elevit? Ja bih trebala počet s tim multivitaminima slijedeći tjedan i pitam se koje bih odabrala.
*delfin*  :Very Happy:  Jupi za curicu  :Very Happy:  drago mi je da je sada sve OK i da si ponovo sa nama tu na forumu
*patuljchice* veliki hug i tebi, dobro nam došla

Meni su jučerašnji simptomi prošli - zabrijala sam očito, valjda me vrijeme mučilo. Sada sam OK i nemam nikakvih tegoba. A ono - malo straha nizašto - tipično za mene trudnicu ( a kad se sjetim kako sam uvijek skulirana bila...)

----------


## andream

Sumskice, Elevit mi je propisao još u prvoj trudnoći moj MPO dr s VV-a. Onako laički, čini mi se da je sastav ujednačen, imam od njega tamniju stolicu (pretpostavljam željezo) ali i vrlo vjerojatno i taj zatvor.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*andream* tnx na preporuci...zapisano  :Wink:  Ja sam od početka postupka na Floradixu za željezo i super mi je. Od trudničkih vitamina znam samo da ne želim pregnital jer ima u sastavu riblje ulje i sojino ulje - kao za Omega 3 i 6 masne kiseline -nepovjerljiva sam u vezi toga, jer je soja vjerojatno GMO, a riblje ulje bi možda moglo biti puno žive i svega i svačega.

----------


## Mojca

Šumskice, meni je frendica farmaceutica (koja privatno prilično brije na prirodno) preporučila Elevit. Što se ribljeg ulja tiče, druga frendica koja je strastveni zagovaratelj omege i koja je proučila sve što se na tu temu proučiti može, preporuča http://sport-janus.hr/enervit/enerzona/omega3rx.htm 
Ako ni prema tome nemaš povjerenja, uzmi laneno ulje, ali i tu je jako teško naći stvarno kvalitetno, čak ni ono u Bio&bio nije nešto. Ali... esencijalne masne kiseline su jako važne.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* još jedan bod za Elevit  :Wink:  hvala na preporuci 
Apropo Omege, jedna iskusna forumašica me već uputila u važnost Omege, a pogotovo u rad i istraživanja Michel Odenta, koji je povezao rizike od preeklamspije i preuranjenog poroda s premalim uzimanjem omege, link na neke njegove radove je tu: http://www.wombecology.com/preeclampsia.html (ok mene je zanimala preeklamspija zbog iskustva moje bolničke cimerice) ali u svakom slučaju ja bih radije papala srdele i laneno ulje od ribljeg ulja i sojinog ulja... Uzimala sam laneno ulje iz dm-a dok sam bila u postupku. Misliš da ono nije dovoljno kvalitetno?

----------


## andream

Te preeklampsije se i ja strašno bojim sada u ovoj T.
U prvoj mi se pojavila u 8. mj, uz hospitalizaciju i sve što ide s tim  - visoki tlak, otečenost, loš rad bubrega ... ma koma. nisam znala da bi je eventualno omega mogla spriječiti?

----------


## Makica

andream, cestitam, nisam imala pojma! kakva divna vijest! 
patuljchica, dobrodosla!!!!!
citam vas sada sve, a ja nista od toga ne pijem??? samo folic plus i to je to. dr mi rekla da je to sasvim dovoljno?! posto mi trbuh ubrzano raste (jupiiiiiiiiii), mazem se uljem za trudnice svaki dan, i nemam jos ni jednu striju. 
priblizava mi se petak, moj dan za uzv, i jedva cekam da ih vidim! nadam se da ce mi moci tocnije reci spol, zadnji put jedno je navodno djecak, a drugo nije uspjela vidjeti. ali, najvaznije od svega je da rastuuuu, i da su dobro!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Eh da, probaj pročitat članke s linka gore...meni je bilo zanimljivo.
Apropo preeklampsije - moja bolnička cimerica je čekala blizance (sad je 100% rodila već) i bila sva jako natečena, tlak cca 180-110, proteini u urinu, slabo mokrenje, konstantna pospanost. Poslali su ju iz OB Pula na KBC Rijeka u 33.TT da pokuša što dulje izgurati 3u1, a ako ju porode rano (bebice 1.500 i 1.800) u Rijeci su rekli da imaju bolje uvijete za ranije rođene bebe. Ona se jako bojala za bebice, a i za sebe...

----------


## Mojca

Šunskice, bojim se da laneno ulje uz DM-a nije dobro.  :Sad:  
Stvar je u tome, koliko se sjećam priče jedne Heilpraktikerin-ice iz Njemačke, da se esencijalne masne kiseline "gube" u slučaju da postupak prešanja nije dobro proveden i u slučaju da ulje stoji duže od xy tjedana (xy je bila jako mala brojka) i da jedino zbilja kvalitetno laneno ulje na ovim prostorima prodaje netko Sloveniji, ali ne znam gdje, ako te baš zanima, mogu pitati frendicu preko koje sam ovu tetu iz Njemačke upoznala. Žena se bavi prehranom po Johanni Budwig, (laneno ulje + mladi sir) za liječenje karcinoma. Nije bila moja tema, pa sam samo površinski pohvatala sve info... 

Ja uzimam omegu iz linka koji sam poslala i ok mi je. Uzimala sam ju i dugo prije postupka i ok mi je.

----------


## Pinky

> Sumskice, Elevit mi je propisao još u prvoj trudnoći moj MPO dr s VV-a. Onako laički, čini mi se da je sastav ujednačen, imam od njega tamniju stolicu (pretpostavljam željezo) ali i vrlo vjerojatno i taj zatvor.


je mene prelazak na elevit isfrikao! crna stolica danima, ma užas. fala ti bože na guglu, crkla sam od straha. ukinila elevit par dana - normalna, vratila se na elevit - crna.

ne treba pretjerivati sa dodacima. čak ni sa željezom. većina ginekologa je sklona uvaljivati nadomjestke željeza ako pada broj eritocrita, hematokrita i one treće stavke koju stalno zaboravljam. moj dr. tvrdi suprotno - da je to znak da posteljica (posteljice) dobro rade svoj posao i da je to NORMALNA trudnička anemija.
poslao me je na provjeru željeza u krvi, i pored ta 3 parametra u konstantnom padu, željezo mi je bilo 28! dakle, apsolutno je nepotrebno trpati se dodatnim željezom.
tada sam prešla na elevit i popravila su mi se i ta 3 parametra jer elevit ima malo jaču dozu željeza od drugih prenatala.

omegu 3 i 6 nisam uzimala zbog heparina.

dakle pijem elevit, šumeći magnezij 300 dietfarmov i još neki blagi dodatak kalcija (ne znam napamet) jer ne konzumiram baš mliječne proizvode ni mlijeko.

----------


## nea0902

Ja vas čitam i sva sam koma, ja pijem samo od Natal Mama neki kao sokić - 125 ml dnevno i to je to. To mi je dr. Napisao da to uzimam i ništa drugo...  :Sad:

----------


## mayica01

nea0902..nemas razloga bit koma..ja ne pijem nista od vitamina..prije nego sam zatrudnila sam uzimala folnu i poslje mi je ginek. propisao samo zeljezo a ako se raznovrsno hranis svih vitamina imas u hrani..i sve je u redu..jedem puuuno voca i povrca..kako imam vremena stalno nesto experimentiram sa hranom i sve 5.. nekome ginek.preporuci vitamine a neki ginek. nisu za to..eto moj i tvoj je u ovoj dr skupini..

----------


## Pinky

> Ja vas čitam i sva sam koma, ja pijem samo od Natal Mama neki kao sokić - 125 ml dnevno i to je to. To mi je dr. Napisao da to uzimam i ništa drugo...


vodiš trudnoću u cita? i meni je tu glupost napisao. i tada mi je izgledao ko trgovački putnik ne smim spomenit koje firme...iako ga naj volim, nisam ga poslušala, već frendicu farmaceutkinju koja je isto trudna i uzimam elevit.
taj sokić je preskup. btw u dm-a ti je jeftiniji nego u apoteci.

----------


## klara

> nea0902..nemas razloga bit koma..ja ne pijem nista od vitamina..prije nego sam zatrudnila sam uzimala folnu i poslje mi je ginek. propisao samo zeljezo a ako se raznovrsno hranis svih vitamina imas u hrani..i sve je u redu..jedem puuuno voca i povrca..kako imam vremena stalno nesto experimentiram sa hranom i sve 5.. nekome ginek.preporuci vitamine a neki ginek. nisu za to..eto moj i tvoj je u ovoj dr skupini..


Ni ja ništa ne pijem, moj ginekolog nije ni spomenuo nikakve vitaminske pripravke i to mi savršeno odgovara.

----------


## nea0902

Ma znam ali bi tila da sve sto mogu napraviti za bebu napravim.Pinky - da, u istog smo dr.-a. Mislila sam s početka sa pijete nešto drugo zbog duplića  :Sad:  Naš dr je i meni naj naj naj al vidim da bi ga mogla ne poslušat već uzeti to što ti uzimaš. I ovi sokić mi ostavlja očajan okus u ustima  :Sad:  ( otkrila sam sa je u dm dosta jeftiniji - hvala ti)

----------


## Mojca

Neki dan kad smo bili na trudničkom tečaju, doktorica je rekla da u Americi savjetuju uzimanje željeza svim ženama u trudnoći, bez obzira na nalaze!?   :Smile:  E pa sad! Čak neki savjetuju i cjeloživotno uzimanje željeza!?

Ja imam problema s anemijom već godinama, valjda su i miomi tome doprinjeli, stalno kontroliram feritin (zalihe željeza u jetri), koji mi nikad nakon više mjesečne terapije nije bio tako dobar ko sad! Pala sam u nesvjest i odjurila svom hematologu, starom čiči u penziji, koji je rekao da nek dalje kontroliram i ako ne bude padao, da nema potrebe da uzimam željezo. To što su mi smanjeni hemoglobin i hematokrit je normalno za trudnoću, važno je da su UIBC i TIBC (zasićenost i potreba) u ispravnom omjeru. Budući mi je dr. R. dok je bio na zamjeni rekao da uzimam željezo, ja ga ipak uzmem ali ne svaki dan, osim toga ima ga oko 50mg u Elevitu. Mislim da je moj dobar feritin rezultat izostanka mjesečnice i stresa na poslu. 
I još nešto, i jedan i drugi su rekli da je feritin jedini istinski pokazatelj anemije u trudnoći. 

Nea, ne znam što je to, ali vjerujem da su jedini ispravni oni sokovi koje doma napravimo od visoko kvalitetnih friško ubranih namirnica (voća ili povrća) isključivo organskog porijekla, i to u sokovnicima s jako niskim brojem okretaja jer oni jedini je uništavaju enzime. A o tome da je većina vitamina foto i termo labilna da ne govorim... da sa stajanjem gube na kvaliteti isto. Svi ostali sokići su mi upitni, a ove kriterije je gotovo nemoguće zadovoljiti, pa bez obzira na sva moja znanja o ispravnom soku, rađe posežem za Elevitom. Sokovnik rabim samo za gušt.

----------


## nea0902

Tnx Mojca  :Kiss:  ma Elevit mogu kupiti bez recepta predpostavljam?

----------


## Mojca

Naravno, traži Bayerov Elevit pronatal i to je to.  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Budem već sutra! Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

> omegu 3 i 6 nisam uzimala zbog heparina.


Sad sam se sjetila da sam nekada negdje nesto procitala kako heparin i omega ne idu zajedno! 

Ali octo mi to nije ostalo u sjecanju kao nesto posebno alarantno, jer omegu pijem od pocetka trudnoce. Prvo onu iz dm, a sada sam presla na Centraviti Prenatal u kojem su i kapsule omege. U cemu je problem s tom kombinacijom? Ah, idem i sama sad to malo prouciti...

----------


## Pinky

aurora, sićam se da sam negdi pročitala da ne idu zajedno, di - ne znam da me ubiješ.
a pošto mi je lakše bilo izbaciti omege nego guglati... 
elevit nema omege a nije imao ni twinlabov prenatal pa se nisam zamarala.

mojca, i ja sam vadila feritin i bio je super. a to je moja socijalna izvukla ko zadnji as iz rukava protiv mog privatnog dr. nešto kao AHA, SAD ĆEŠ TI VIDIT, JE JOJ ŽELJEZO OK, ALI OVO NEĆE BITI i ja ću bit u pravu i pit će ona željezo..
međutim, i feritin je bio super. svaka čast tvome čiči.

----------


## alma_itd

[QUOTE=snow.ml;1918353]cure da vam kažem jedan dobar recept protiv zatvora...ujutro pojedete dvije banane i popijete kavu sa mlijekom...meni to redovno pali..ako se banana jede na prazan želudac onda ima laksativan učinak jer u drugo doba dana ako ju se pojede onda ima suprotan učinak :Smile: [/Q
Ja sam jednom pojela bananu na gladan stomak i jos se onda pametnica napila vode :Grin: . nakon 3 sata sam lezala na krevetu previjajuci se od bolova u stomaku(inace mogu kamenje jesti :Razz: ),sreca pa je MM imao negdje u ''steku'' nekakvu flasicu pica koje je sastavljeno od 44 razlicite biljke(ostalo mu valjda iz momackih dana :Laughing: ) pa sam to exirala i nakon pola sata dosla sebi.Nakon toga vise ne smijem experimentirati sa bananom na prazan stomak ma sta god poslije toga jos na nju doslo.Mozda je do mene,mozda je bolje da se drzim suhih sljiva pokiseljenih u toploj vodi :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

> mojca, i ja sam vadila feritin i bio je super. a to je moja socijalna izvukla ko zadnji as iz rukava protiv mog privatnog dr. nešto kao AHA, SAD ĆEŠ TI VIDIT, JE JOJ ŽELJEZO OK, ALI OVO NEĆE BITI i ja ću bit u pravu i pit će ona željezo..
> međutim, i feritin je bio super. svaka čast tvome čiči.


Odlično, volim kad socijalci dobiju gol!  :Grin: 
Je, moj čiča je predivan, obožavam ga. Kad sam prvi put došla k njemu zbog anemije rekao je: ja bi vas poslao u visoka brda i sve bi za par mjeseci bio u redu. MD se kao pravi planinar složio, smijali smo se tome... a onda sam se sjetila da mi je njegova mama pričala kako je ko klinka bila u klimatološkom lječilištu u nekoj banji u Bosni ili Srbiji zbog anemije. I nikad više nakon toga nije bilo problema (do trudnoće u poznim godinama).
Kad sam sad s trbuhom došla k njemu, ustao me i izljubio.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Mislim, hoću reći... ustao je i izljubio me. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Svaka cast cici! Moja ginica ne forsira multivitamine,ali ja da,pa cu se odlucit za elevit+magnezij+omega.  Mojca koliko kosta tvoja omega?

----------


## Mojca

Ma skupa je ko vrag.  :Sad:  Ima je u boljim ljekarnama, oko 350 kn. 
Prvo sam ju tu kupovala, a onda mi ju je počeo donositi frend koji radi u Americi, pa je 2 mjeseca tu dva tamo (njegova žena ja ta strastvena zagovarateljica omege, pa kupuju poveće količine, jer je cijela obitelj na omegi, njih dvoje i tri sina). 
Ovo je to američka verzija: http://shop.zonehealth.com/custom/pr...7-60a2344b3651 ja uzimam ovu drugu po redu.

----------


## klara

> Samo da pozdravim moje trudnjačice u skorom terminu. Mi smo evo debelo u 35-tom tt i jedva se gegam. Mala udara ko luda, jedva čeka van čini mi se, svima vam želim taj osjećaj što prije!


čitam ovo i prepoznajem se  :Smile: 
Iako se meni čini da sam lagana kao leptirić jer više ne moram ležati
Ova moja trudnoća traje već 2 dana dulje nego što je trajala prva, znači uspjeli smo. A možda stignemo i do termina  :Smile: 

*andream* čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* hvala ti na preporuci, ali to je pre skupo za mene. Mama peče srdele za mukte  :Laughing:  a tata nosi maslinovo ulje po istoj cijeni  :Laughing:  Do sad nisam nikad bila škrta na suplementima, za vrijeme postupaka sam plaćala Q10 za MM-a oko 500 kn (onaj nano-nešto od Sorgala), Profertil oko 220 eur za 3 mjeseca itd. ali sad gledam uštedit svaku kunicu za kupit bebama stvarčice...

*Klara* ticker ti je presladak i super što više ne moraš mirovati. Sada pokušaj što duže ostat 2u1 ovako lagana kao leptirić  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Srdele za mukte i maslinovo ulje! Kud ćeš bolje!  :Smile:  
Stižem!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

Šumskice, elevit ti je sasvim dovoljan, ni sa vitaminima ne treba pretjerivat. mazi bebice i pričaj im, više će im to značit nego sve omege i alfe  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Stvarno imamo puno trudnica koje sitno broje... bit će to pravi tulum na forumu kada se počnu rađati bebice!

Ja trenutno pijem Centravit Prenatal (ali ne svaki dan)... Sad sam pri kraju kutije pa razmišljam da uzmem taj Elevit kada ga toliko hvalite. Koliko on košta?

----------


## Vojvođanka

pa šta sam ja fulala do sada????? Kakve omege3-6? 
Ja sam samo na prenatalu od Solgara i to zadnjih mj. dana na pola doze, odnosno počela sam ga piti početkom godine (da se napucam vitaminima za postupak u 02/2011) i kad sam zatrudnila gin. mi je rekla da ga samo nastavim piti, i sad čitam sastav i od svih 32 sastojka nema omege!
a ne pijem ni dodatni kalcij, tj nemam grčeve u nogama pa se ne brinem
i šta sad, da ga nabavim i počnem piti ili ne?
a trudnica u terminu ko u priči, biće puuuuno novih beba uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

elevit je oko 95 kn 30 tableta. skuplji malo, ali odličan.
vojvođanka, ja isto ne pijem omege, a kalcij samo zato jer ne konzumiram mlijeko i mliječne proizvode, pa da ne ostanem krnjava lol
za grčeve i probavu pijem magnezij.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Srdele za mukte i maslinovo ulje! Kud ćeš bolje!  
> Stižem!


Primam te odmah ovaj vikend  :Wink:  


*ksena28* ma imaš ti pravo, elevit i ruka na buši će bit sasvim dovoljna. Srdele i maslinovo neka budu za mamin gušt  :Wink:  

Ma pričate vi sa bebama? Ja se svako toliko nađem kako im se obraćam, pa samoj sebi zvučim čudno. Ali trbuh je tu, neumoljivo raste, njih sam vidjela već x puta na UZV i mi smo sad ekipa. Čak moje šogorice pričaju s bebama u mojoj buši, pa mislim ako mogu one, mogu bome i ja...

----------


## Mojca

Naravno da pričamo i ja i md, neki dan, kad se dugo (po mojoj procjeni) nije javila, sam joj čak pjevala Floyde "Is there anybody in there" (umjesto out there).  :Laughing:

----------


## pretorija

Drage moje treba mi vasa pomoc
Posto je u mom djelu svijeta sada zimski period ja zakacila gripu ili neku virozu
Glava boli misici bole i kasljem suhi kasalj
temperatura kad je dosla na 38,3 popila sam 500mg paracetaomol i moj dr je rekao da mogu uzet 2 puta na dan po 500mg
Kakva su vasa iskustva u ovim situacijama, 
Pijem dosta tekucine sa limunom i propolis imam od doma ali je sa alkoholom
Te echinaforce kapi od dr Vogela
ako imate kakve prijedloge pisite

----------


## klara

pretrorija ja sam preboljela prilično gadnu virozu zimus, bila sam u prvom tromjesečju. Pila sam paracetamol i limun u čaju, u nos stavljala kapljice morske vode i to je sve.

Ozdravi brzo!

----------


## Mojca

Pretorija, baš mi je žao da te uhvatila gripa.  :Sad: 
Odmaraj što više, pij puno tekućine, puno vitamina C, možeš i po 1 gram dnevno (provjereno, meni to ginekolog odobrio kad sam se žalila na peckanje kod mokrenja). Pokušaj temperatutu smanjiti i na neki od prirodnih načina, hladnim oblozima, napicima na sobnoj temperaturi (dakle, ne vrući čaj). 

Jedan stari lječnik, šef zarazne u Splitu je govorio: gripa s ljekovima prođe sa sedam, a bez ljekova za tjedan dana. Držim fige da bude i prije.  :Heart:

----------


## TwistedQ

Osjecam da su moja mala stopala pod velikim opterecenjem i pitam se kako ona to uopce izdrze?   :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## TwistedQ

Pretorija, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da šta prije ozdraviš  :Love:

----------


## seka35

jucer sam bila na ultrazvuku i sad smo u 23+1 
 bebica super napreduje  ,teska 627 gr. , duga22cm i sve je u granicama...
na ginekoloskom pregledu dr. je ustanovio da mi je grlic  skracen  ,pa mi je predlozio da me podvezu  ,cisto iz preventive  ,jel kako kaze nije siguran da bi izdrzao kad beba bude rasla
 tako da cu u ponedjeljak u bolnicu  i ostat cu jedan dan 
 dr. je isto tako rekao da ne zeli nista da rizikuje kad je do dsad islo sve kako treba  , tako  da ce to napraviti da ne bi doslo do prijevremenog poroda ,a inace sam zatvorena sto je dobro

----------


## Makica

seka, super, drago mi je da je sve ok! najbitnije da si zatvorena! a napravit cemo sve za nase bebice!
ja sam danas isto bila na uzv, izgleda imamo decka i curu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bebe su super, dr je zadovoljna i nitko sretniji od mene i mm! danas sam 17tt, joj, da mogu ubrzati vrijeme...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*seka* čestitam, neka sve nastavi ovako školski do kraja!
*Makice*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  tebi duplo čestitam na curi i dečku!!! Već u 17tt se može vidjeti spol - prekrasno. To znači da bih do kraja ljeta mogla i ja nešto znati - jedva čekam.
A za to ubrzavanje vremena- totalno te kužim. I ja bih da je negdje 10. mjesec, da peglam malenu robicu, idem u Slo po kolica i sjedalice, krevetić i sve... Ali nema, sve u svoje vrijeme. Sad je pred nama još dva mjeseca ludila po gradu (turista na izvoz) vrućine i čekanja. Ali slatko je to čekanje...

----------


## alma_itd

*Seka*  :Very Happy: 
*Makice* jupiiii :Very Happy:  za seku i bracu :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Ja mislim da ja i Makica imamo isti termin  :Smile: Ja čekam sljedeći petak Uzv nadam se da će sve biti ok i da ćemo vidjeti jel curetak ili decko. Mada svejedno je bitno da je beba dobro  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Nea, Makice* a zašto si ne stavite ticker u potpis? Ja obožavam te tickere jer znam kad je kome termin i koliko je T sada  :Smile:  
*nea0902* bit će to krasan uzv slijedeći petak  :Heart: 
Mene UZV čeka slijedeći utorak...

----------


## nea0902

Sumskice Hvala ti i na lipim ricima  :Kiss:  sinoc sam sanjala ocajan san probudila se mokra od suza i znoja  :Sad:  al me razveselilo da je samo san  :Smile:  Ticker stavim cim doma dodjem, tipkam s iphone-a kojeg mrzim  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  za uzv u utorak

----------


## klara

> jucer sam bila na ultrazvuku i sad smo u 23+1 
>  bebica super napreduje  ,teska 627 gr. , duga22cm i sve je u granicama...
> na ginekoloskom pregledu dr. je ustanovio da mi je grlic  skracen  ,pa mi je predlozio da me podvezu  ,cisto iz preventive  ,jel kako kaze nije siguran da bi izdrzao kad beba bude rasla
>  tako da cu u ponedjeljak u bolnicu  i ostat cu jedan dan 
>  dr. je isto tako rekao da ne zeli nista da rizikuje kad je do dsad islo sve kako treba  , tako  da ce to napraviti da ne bi doslo do prijevremenog poroda ,a inace sam zatvorena sto je dobro


seka ja sam imala istu dijagnozu i serklažu u 23. tjednu, plus prijevremeni porod u prvoj trudnoći... ali evo sve je prošlo dobro, napunili smo 35 tjedana i guramo dalje. Još malo pa skidanje šavova.

----------


## Mojca

> *Nea, Makice* a zašto si ne stavite ticker u potpis? Ja obožavam te tickere jer znam kad je kome termin i koliko je T sada  
> *nea0902* bit će to krasan uzv slijedeći petak 
> Mene UZV čeka slijedeći utorak...


Je, je i ja želim ticklere! Moj mozak trenutno ne može pamtiti više od podatka o spolu i da li nosite jednu ili dvije bebe... Tko bi pamtio još i termine.  :Smile:  

Nea, Šumskice.. za lijepe UZV-ove!
Makice, san snova, ha!?  :Smile:  Predivno! 

Cure, od danas me dvoznemankasti broj dana dijeli od susreta s malim bićem!  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

> seka, super, drago mi je da je sve ok! najbitnije da si zatvorena! a napravit cemo sve za nase bebice!
> ja sam danas isto bila na uzv, izgleda imamo decka i curu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> bebe su super, dr je zadovoljna i nitko sretniji od mene i mm! danas sam 17tt, joj, da mogu ubrzati vrijeme...


 makice,pa to je super ! vrijeme ide ,ali  i ja bih ubrzala vrijeme i jedva cekam da rodim svog djecaka!

----------


## pretorija

Opet ja sa novim problemima
Juce ujutro mi se razbio toplomjer u spavacoj sobi pao na pod i mislim se ja zivu ce mm skupit kad dode doma.
Medutim mm je dosao kasno uvece i ja mu zaboravila rec.
U sobu sam isla spavat oko 12 sati nakon razbijanja toplomjera prozor je bio otvoren ali ne sirom.
Jutros sam se sjetila i pocela citat po netu i sad se uzasno osjecam.
Malo se tjesim da je kolicina zive mala jer je toplomjer bio jako tanak ali opet se jako bojim jer vele za trudnice i malu djecu da je jako opasno.
Molim vas ako sta znate pomozite mi jer samo na to mislim cijeli dan :Shock:

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti... Ja sam ko klinka jednom slučajno razbila toplomjer i kad sam skužila kako je živa živahna "igračka", krišom ju pospremila u kutijicu i igrala se njome, prstićima gurala kuglice, spajala kuglice i sl. Stara je digla frku, doktor je rekao da nek se ne brine.  :Smile:  
(Ovo je ujedno  bila sličica na temu "što nas sve čeka"!  :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

evo da se i ja javim :Smile: 


danas smo 22+5 bili smo na anomaly scanu točno sa 22tt... naše malena je procjenjena na 476g i oko 20cm...sve je odlično... moj cerviks također odličan i sada za koji dan palimo na more :Cool:

----------


## andream

Jesen, samo se vi lijepo nauživajte mora, i ja sam u to vrijeme negdje plivala i bebica je uživala skupa sa mnom u trbuhu.A mene peru takve mučnine da je to koma, puno gore nego u 1. trudnoći. A hormončići i živčeki "lupaju" sve u 16. Jadan MM sa mnom  :Smile:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Jesen82* gdje si bila na anomaly scanu ???

----------


## ksena28

mi imamo danas (36+3) 2850 grama, i dalje smo na zadak i teško da ćemo se pomaknut jer je posteljica baš ispred glavice. hospitalizacija sljedeći petak, carski oko 1.08. 

malo nas je zateklo to danas, ali bitno da je ona dobro, da je CTG uredan i da sve prođe OK!

----------


## Kadauna

hm, pa dobro je malena sad već krenula kako ona hoće. Ksena, ne brini se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Ksena, najbitnije da je bebolinčica OK, sve drugo nek se podesi maloj princezi.

----------


## klara

Jesen uživaj u kupanju. Ja sam se odlučila okupati kad napunimo 36 tjedana, ako još budemo 2 u 1  :Smile: 

ksena zašto se već ovako unaprijed zna da moraš na carski? je li to politika bolnice ili ima još neki razlog? (znam da se u Ri i sa zatkom pokušava vaginalni porod)

Znam da nije lijep osjećaj kad ti kažu da moraš u bolnicu i da porod (možda) neće biti onakav kakvog želiš.  Ali najvažnije je da je beba dobro  :Smile: 


Ja sam nedavno saznala da imam intoleranciju na glukozu. Cijelu trudnoću se nadam da će moja beba biti što veća za slučaj da se ranije rodi, a sad sam se počela nadati da je što manja da ne mora van prije nego ona sama odluči. 
Ponekad se treba znati jednostavno prepustiti sudbini i vjerovato da je sve najnolje što može biti...

----------


## dani82

*Jesen82* super da je sve dobro!!! Ja se svaki dan brčkam u moru i moram priznati da mi to godi, a kad godi mami sigurno godi i bebi  :Smile: 
*Ksena*  shvaćam da te takav "rasplet" događaja može uznemiriti (mene bi sigurno), ali glavno je da je beba dobro i da sigurno dođe na ovaj svijet, a način na koji će doći je manje bitan... samo zašto u bolnicu već slijedeći petak ako je carski predviđen za 1.08.?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Ksena* super za princezicu - velika cura, ostalo će se sve posložiti  :Kiss: 
*Jesen82*  :Very Happy:  Super! Uživaj na moru  :Very Happy:  

I ja sam danas bila na uzv-u i naše bebe su opet veće od prosjeka  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  69 i 77 mm. Ja sam skroz zatvorena i doktorica je jako zadovoljna. Čak mi je dozvolila kupanje u moru i druženja s mužekom...a ja sretnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## seka35

evo i ja se vratila iz bolnice. serklaz mi napravio dr. i propisao terapiju Gynipral . ja se osjecam super kao da nista nisam ni radila  ,ali malo je bolilo...
 serklaz ce mi skinuti u 38 tjednu i molim se samo da izdrzim do kraja . danas smo 24+0 i bebicu osjecam non stop  ,jako zivakhan mamin djecak...
svimzenicama sve naj ,naj...

----------


## klara

seka35 drago mi je da je prošlo dobro.
moraš li ležati,  mirovati?

----------


## alma_itd

*Seko* drago mi je da je sve dobro proslo. Jedva cekam taj osjecaj da me nesto ''udari'' iznutra :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Seka35*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Super što je sve dobro prošlo!
Opremila sam se danas - kupila Elevit, Laneno ulje, Biolectru za magnezij i Donat. E sad se osjećam kao kad sam prije postupka pila sve i svašta "too boost your fertility"  :Laughing:  
A za vezu Omega3-sprečavanje preeklampsije i preranog poroda ima sve više i više tekstova na netu...vrijedi pokušati, pogotovo nama mamama blizančeka.

----------


## Mojca

Jooooj, dobro da si spomenula laneno ulje, odmah me asociralo na bedemovo i na činjenicu da se nisam namazala već dva dana.  :Smile: 
Ma tko bi se mazao po ovoj vrućini.  :Smile: 

Nego... jedete li više, manje ili isto sad kad je ovako vruće?

----------


## andream

Ja sam na početku T pa možda nisam mjerodavna, ali događa mi se kao i u prvoj, prvih 3-4 tjedna proždrljivost, sve bih jela a sada ne mogu hranu pogledat, sve mi je gadljivo.

----------


## alma_itd

Cure kad su vama pocele mucnine? Ja sam sad 7+5(po komp. procjenama) i dolazi mi povremeno mucnina tokom cijelog dana i ako pojedem nesto odmah prestane.Jel to tako treba izgledati :Rolling Eyes: ili moja psiha radi pa hocu da se bolje ''ufuram'' da sam trudna :Laughing:  Sramezljivo pisem na ovoj temi jer smo do sad imali samo jedan UZ :Embarassed:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

jooooj ženske moje....što se tiče hrane...ja sam to drugačije zamišljala...meni se jede svašta...a kad pojedem onda je koma....mučnina, nemoć, bez povraćanja.....ponekad imam osjećaj da bih bi mi bilo bolje da barem mali dio odleti van iz mene da bi mi bilo lakše...

mene samo opali umor i ne mogu se pomaknuti....ne mogu baš niti spavati...sve mi je nešto na tanane...uf...valjda još samo par tjedana ovoga a onda se nadam da će biti bolje

----------


## Mojca

> i dolazi mi povremeno mucnina tokom cijelog dana i ako pojedem nesto odmah prestane.


Tako je bilo mojoj frendici, morala je stalno držati želudac zaposlen. 
Ja nisam imala ni jedne jedine mučnine... samo mi se gadilo slatko u početku. Sad ni to.  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> Tako je bilo mojoj frendici, morala je stalno držati želudac zaposlen. 
> Ja nisam imala ni jedne jedine mučnine... samo mi se gadilo slatko u početku. Sad ni to.


Au,to nije dobro...i onako imam visak kila jos ako budem morala po cijeli dan nesto zvakati nabicu 10 kila za 3 mjeseca. Moram potraziti one ploce od rizinih pahuljica,mislim da imaju nekih 3 kalorije u cijelom pakovanju od 10 kom :Laughing:  pa cu to zvakati,jeste da je kao ukus kao piljevina ali sta zna zeludac :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja sam gladna cijelo vrijeme i poslije jela mi bude super nekih pola sata, pa onda ili nova glad ili neka mučnina. Zato i jesam digla 4 kg u 13. tjedana...

----------


## pretorija

Mojca hvala na utjehi za zivu iz toplomjera mene jos to muci jer na netu stvarno sta pisu u vezi udisanja ti isparavanja je uzas tako da jos nemogu sebi doc ali procice.
u moju kucu nikad vise nece nista sta ima zive u sebi uc.

Sta se tice hrane ja imam los apetit od pocetka trudnoce i nista mi se ne jede pogotovo nista slatko ni danas kad sam vec 22tt vecinu toga jedem zato sta znam da moram jest zbog bebe redovito i raznovrsnon.
Prije trudnoce sam morala pazit sta i koliko jedem jer me se sve lovilo,sad kad bi mogla jest meni se ne jede niti imam kakvih zelja i neke stvari koje sam prije rado jela sad mi se uopste ne jedu.

Neznam sta je u pitanju jedino mislim da je to nesto povezano kod mene sa hormonima
Mlijecne proizvode ne jedem zbog alerije,mesojed niukad nisam bila a sada jos manje na pocetku trudnoce mi se jela slanina sad vise ni to.
Jedino rado pojedem pastu sa povrcem i gljivama i salate zato jedem vise badema i bucvinih sjemenki.

----------


## nea0902

Ja isto slabo jedem i to što jedem jedem jer znam da moram. U petak ću vidjeti koliko sam dobila u ovih 4 tjedna  :Smile: Nekako mi je prevruće pa mi se ni žvakat ne da  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Negdje sam čitala da se mučnine i javljaju zbog praznog želuca. Zanimljivo, meni počnu obično popodne a pogotovo pred večer kad baš želudac i nije prazan. Ujutro ništa. Alma, samo ti piši, ja sam samo jedan dan "više trudna" od tebe a već sam se baš lijepo uigrala u trudničkim razgovočićima. Treba mislit uvijek pozitivno!

----------


## alma_itd

[QUOTE=andream;1924179]Negdje sam čitala da se mučnine i javljaju zbog praznog želuca. Zanimljivo, meni počnu obično popodne a pogotovo pred večer kad baš želudac i nije prazan. Ujutro ništa. Alma, samo ti piši, ja sam samo jedan dan "više trudna" od tebe a već sam se baš lijepo uigrala u trudničkim razgovočićima. Treba mislit uvijek pozitivno![/QUOTE

Super,nisam znala da si dan ''trudnija'' od mene,sad cu moci ''virnuti'' na tvoj Ticker jer svoj neznam napraviti :Embarassed:  a i strah me jos (da budem iskrena) :Wink:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam imala mučnine po noći. Hvala Bogu, to je prestalo. Negdje sam pročitala da se ne smiješ previše najesti (što kod mene nije slučaj jer mi je sve fino).
Imala sam problema sa spavanjem negdje do 11 tt, užasne bolove i pritisak isto do 11 tt.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*andream i alma* ma pišite cure, ovaj pdf je melem za dušu i mislim da ne treba strahovati od pisanja i čitanja. Zaslužile smo pravo na trudnički pdf i sada trebamo uživati u njemu punim plućima  :Kiss: 
*pretorija* ma ja nisam ništa htjela pisat oko te žive jer se ne kužim baš, ali po mojoj logici proizvod koji je u širokoj prodaji i u uporabi već desetljećima ne može sadržavati toliku količinu žive da šteti ljudima. Da je tako, već bi bio povučen iz prodaje i uporabe odavno. Ne brini, svi ste dobro  :Smile: 
*MiLilly* kakve bolove si imala? Ono tipa M grčevi ili probavne grčeve ili nešto treće?

Meni svi govore neka sada uživam u hrani, da nema veze za kile - a meni sve to neuvjerljivo zvuči. Kako sam krenula imam potencijala za masovno debljanje, koje nebi bilo dobro ni za dječicu ni za mene (bar tako mislim, jer ako je moje tijelo teško s puno viška kila bit će mi teže rodit, oporavit se, pa brinut za dječicu i tako...) Šta mislite vi o toj tezi?

----------


## Mojca

> Meni svi govore neka sada uživam u hrani, da nema veze za kile - a meni sve to neuvjerljivo zvuči. Kako sam krenula imam potencijala za masovno debljanje, koje nebi bilo dobro ni za dječicu ni za mene (bar tako mislim, jer ako je moje tijelo teško s puno viška kila bit će mi teže rodit, oporavit se, pa brinut za dječicu i tako...) Šta mislite vi o toj tezi?


Teza stoji. I last but not the least... kako skinuti sve te kile nakon svega? 
Ja sam zatrudnila s 10 (po nekima i 15 kg viška)... sad sam dobila još 11. Izgledam ko dvogrbi kit. Jedna grba trbuh, druga guzica. Jučer jedva našla hlače. Jedva. 

Ako imate povećanu potrebu za jedenjem, unosite nešto što nema puno kalorija, poput Alminih rižinih pločica. Radije puno povrća nego puno voća, jer voće sadrži šećere. Naravno, nije preporuka da ga se izbjegava, ali bolje za grickanje 5. krastavac nego 5. breskva.  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

meni je s porastom temperature pao apetit  :Smile: 
doručkujem isto kao i prije, ručam jedva a večeram ništa a između obroka se DAVIM u voću i sve jedno sam dobila 3kg u ovih mjesec dana
po meni, tjelo (tj beba) traži da jedemo ono čega nema dovoljno u organizmu, tako sam ja od jednom tj. meso na stolu zamjenila na svaki dan meso na stolu, i to najbolje masno i pečeno (to mi je prije bilo bljak), do malo prije nisam uopće imala želju za slatkim, mječnim proizvodima, jogur još uvjek nemogu smislit....

jučer obavili ultz, 29tt a miško već na 1400gr, gin. mi kaže da će po njoj doći tjedan dana ranije, ali da neće mjenjati službeni termin????
i još nešto za cure koje uživaju u kupanju i moru, od prošlog ultz bila sam 3 puta na moru po sat vremena u večernjim satima i evo me s gljivicama, prvi puta u životu!!!, sad sam na vaginaletama tjedan dana i po preporuci gin. nema više mora za mene....neznam gdje sam ih drugdje mogla pokupiti???

----------


## Sumskovoce

*vojvođanka* gljivice  :Sad:  hjuuuuuu možda od vlažnog kupaćeg? Meni je dopustila kupanje u utorak i još oklijevam - em mi je vruće, em nisam baš sigurna. Jedna ginica iz OB Pula mi je rekla da se ona s blizancima ne bi kupala, ali ona nebi mnogo toga, pa sam ipak pitala moju soc ginicu koja mi je dala zeleno svjetlo...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja nosim blizance i kupala sam se prije 10 dana i nije mi nista, samo doktor mora odobriti u slucaju da si otvorena da ne bi dobila neku infekciju

----------


## seka35

alma , ja sam imala mucnine  od 7 tjedna  ,pa skoro non stop, ujutro manje ,tokom dana vise ,a navece najvise... meni je odgovaralo da stalno nesto jedem  ,pa sam u prva tri mjeseca dobila 8 kg. a sad mjesecno dobijem po 1,5kg do 1,9  ,a da nisam toliko dobila u pocetku sad ne bih bila ovoliko debela ... ha.
 do sada sam dobila ukupno 12 kg ,au 24 nedjelji sam .

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> alma , ja sam imala mucnine od 7 tjedna ,pa skoro non stop, ujutro manje ,tokom dana vise ,a navece najvise... meni je odgovaralo da stalno nesto jedem ,pa sam u prva tri mjeseca dobila 8 kg. a sad mjesecno dobijem po 1,5kg do 1,9 ,a da nisam toliko dobila u pocetku sad ne bih bila ovoliko debela ... ha.
> do sada sam dobila ukupno 12 kg ,au 24 nedjelji sam .


Seka sad kad sam pročitala tvoj post...lakše mi je...indentične simptome imam sada...

Zaboravih pitati ... a kada su ti prestale mučnine ???

----------


## Šiškica

Da se i ja malo javim na ovoj temi .. danas nam je 12+0 tt i veliki smo 55,6mm , NN 1,7, bebica je super i živahna..

A ja sam koma.. Muka mi je od svega i ništa ne pomaže, gotovo svaki dan bude po nekoliko rigoleta..
A priča o kilama je smješna  :Grin: ..
Inače moja normalna težina je 58 do 59 kg (visoka sam 169 cm), u svakom postupku do sad bi smršavila kojih 2 do 3 kile, tako i ovaj puta..
Pozitivnu betu sam dočekala sa 56kg a sad u 12 tt imam čak nevjerojatni *55 kg*..
MM me pila po cijele dane da jedem, pa onda i jedem i zvačkuljim , al ništa mi ne odgovara, muka i samo muka..po cijele dane.. 
nadam se da će uskoro proći  :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

evo jedan mah iz rodilišta!!
tu smo već 8. dan, crkajemo od vrućine klimi usprkos, crkajemo od gladi i polako guramo do susreta negdje slijedeći tjedan.
cmok svima!

----------


## andream

Meni za muku u želucu pomažu bademi i (znam da ne bi smjela) gumeni bomboni, to je otkriće!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> evo jedan mah iz rodilišta!!
> tu smo već 8. dan, crkajemo od vrućine klimi usprkos, crkajemo od gladi i polako guramo do susreta negdje slijedeći tjedan.
> cmok svima!


Drž se Pinky, svakako sretnooooo  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Pinky* jos malo i susret sa tvojim srecicama je tu. Vjerujem da si svima nama u mislima,meni naumpadnes barem 20 puta u toku dana,pa provirim na forum da vidim ima li novosti,ali sad kad znam da je nekad slijedece nedjelje lakse mi je jer idem na odmor pa necu biti cesto on line,a vijesti od tebe ne bih nikako da propustim.Mazi bebice i izdrzite jos malo u "jednom komadu"' :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Hej Pinky, drago mi da si se javila, da je sve po planu.  :Smile:  
Jesi se uspijela izboriti za carski?

----------


## ina7

> Da se i ja malo javim na ovoj temi .. danas nam je 12+0 tt i veliki smo 55,6mm , NN 1,7, bebica je super i živahna..
> 
> A ja sam koma.. Muka mi je od svega i ništa ne pomaže, gotovo svaki dan bude po nekoliko rigoleta..
> A priča o kilama je smješna ..
> Inače moja normalna težina je 58 do 59 kg (visoka sam 169 cm), u svakom postupku do sad bi smršavila kojih 2 do 3 kile, tako i ovaj puta..
> Pozitivnu betu sam dočekala sa 56kg a sad u 12 tt imam čak nevjerojatni *55 kg*..
> MM me pila po cijele dane da jedem, pa onda i jedem i zvačkuljim , al ništa mi ne odgovara, muka i samo muka..po cijele dane.. 
> nadam se da će uskoro proći


Šiškica točno znam kako ti je. Meni su sve mučnine i rigoletta prošla kad smo napunili 12tt. Trudnoću smo počeli sa 60kg a danas kada nam je 17tt+6 imam 58kg i to već duže vrijeme. Pupica raste ajme ali kg ne idu niš iako jedem sve i ništa mi ne smeta-osim što od tekućine mogu samo da pijem običnu vodu, limunadu i mlijeko.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Pinky*, sretno!

----------


## Šiškica

Pinky sretno ..


Ništ ne pomaže ni badeni , ni čaj od matičnjaka,ni čaj od đumbira.. Gozno mi je od mlijeka, kave, jogurta, čololade, voća, povrća, ma skoro svega.. meso mi najviše odgovara..

----------


## dani82

*Vojvođanka* bome ste već veliki  :Heart:  .... žao mi je što su te napale gljivice, meni je kupanje ujutro i navečer pravi spas za ove ljetne vrućine.ž
*Pinky* kako vrijeme leti, još samo malo i imat ćeš svoje beboline u naručju... prekrasno!!
*Šiškice* ja nisam imala neke strašne mučnine, ali mi se jelo samo meso, kruh i salama (inače nisam baš od toga).

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Pinky* sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

pinky, sretnoooooo! 
cure moje, moje bebe mene vec dobro lupkaju, i to je taaaaaaako divno! boze, kako sam sretna. 
jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da ih je dvoje...... dvoje......
sorry, kasno je, a neka sam sva raznjezena. placem, pa se smijem....toliko ih volim! 
puse svima i slatki snovi!

----------


## sara38

*Pinky*, draga, ajde još malo  :Zaljubljen: !
Pusa svim trudnicama a posebno *Vojvođanka* i *Dani82*  :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## Pinky

hvala cure! mi smo danas 37+2, čekaju 38+0 da me odvedu na carski- bebe su zadak i poprečno, nema šanse za vaginalno.
na mom katu je 6 duplica, 5 ivf duplica koje čekaju porod.
mislim da ću ljubiti cure sredinom slijedećeg tjedna. nadam se da neće krenuti porod prije toga.
čitam vas sa moba, al ne znam zašto ne mogu pisati... sad sam uštekala laptop da se javim.
moram žuriti
sretno svima!

----------


## Jesen82

> Teza stoji. I last but not the least... kako skinuti sve te kile nakon svega? 
> Ja sam zatrudnila s 10 (po nekima i 15 kg viška)... sad sam dobila još 11. Izgledam ko dvogrbi kit. Jedna grba trbuh, druga guzica. Jučer jedva našla hlače. Jedva. 
> 
> Ako imate povećanu potrebu za jedenjem, unosite nešto što nema puno kalorija, poput Alminih rižinih pločica. Radije puno povrća nego puno voća, jer voće sadrži šećere. Naravno, nije preporuka da ga se izbjegava, ali bolje za grickanje 5. krastavac nego 5. breskva.


uh... meni malo rak rana u trudnoći... moje kile... što ne bi trebala jer nakon svih muka.. to bi mi zadnje trebalo biti na pameti.. ali ja sam sklona debljanju... nisam nikada bila debela...ali me ima...i navikla sam voditi računa o tome što i koliko jedem.... tek toliko da držim kile pod kontrolom

ja sam startala trudnoću sa 72kg i 172cm... od stimulacije sam dobila 1,5kg u samom postupku

sada sam 23+2 i dobila sam 8kg....ne jedem ništa više nego prije... stvarno... nemam nikakvih napadaja gladi.. kada me uhvati u ponoć to većinom riješim sa pola šalice mlijeka i nekoliko badema...


i pojedem kada mi se jede i pizzu i čipse, sladoled, kokice...naravno to ne jedem stalno.. povremeno si to priuštim jer kada si sve zabranim onda samo o tome razmišljam i dok to ne pojedem nema mira....

jedem povrće i voće svaki dan... sada ima malina i ribizla koje obožavam ali ih onda malo pošećerim sa fruktozom a ne šećerom

sada krećem na more 3 tjedna, više ću se kretati i nadam se da će se to i odraziti na moju kilažu :Grin: 

vjerujem da i dosta vode zadržavam.. vidim si sada ruke i noge navečer.. i lice... i tako

ali kada me malena lupne...kažem sama sebi da ću naći neki modus za izgubiti kile poslije trudnoće... možda ne bude lako ali nešto ću smisliti :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* kako te lijepo čitati - izdržite još malo  :Heart:   :Heart:  
*Jesen82* evo tvoj post se savršeno uklapa sa mojim stanjem - samo što sam ja manja (160 cm - 62 kg u početku stimulacije) i nikad nisam bila ono debela - ali me ima  :Laughing:  
I kad sam bila u stimulaciji pazila sam se jako (u 1. postupku sam dobila 4kg koje sam srećom skinula prije ovog uspješnog postupka) ali sada- ma sada jedem kad sam gladna, to je u pravilu ujutro i popodne, navečer tamanim lubenicu i breskve, pijem kamilicu i spavanjac - pa makar mi trbuh krulio u 1 ujutro ne jedem nego pijem. Najgluplje mi je što sam mislila da kad uspijem me neće biti briga za kile - a sada vidim da se brinem oko toga... mah - samo da su bebe dobro, pa ćemo i kile poslije skidati dojenjem 
Piše na rodinom portalu da se dojenjem dnevno troši 500 kalorija - ne vjerujem da se to množi sa 2 u mom slučaju, no svejedno je dosta kalorija - dojit na zahtjev, brinut se za bebe i malo za kućanstvo - nekako mi se čini da bi i kile mogle nestat u neko dogledno vrijeme 
U kojem si tjednu sada? Osjećaš bebicu - wow  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jesen82

> hvala cure! mi smo danas 37+2, čekaju 38+0 da me odvedu na carski- bebe su zadak i poprečno, nema šanse za vaginalno.
> na mom katu je 6 duplica, 5 ivf duplica koje čekaju porod.
> mislim da ću ljubiti cure sredinom slijedećeg tjedna. nadam se da neće krenuti porod prije toga.
> čitam vas sa moba, al ne znam zašto ne mogu pisati... sad sam uštekala laptop da se javim.
> moram žuriti
> sretno svima!


pinky još malo i stižu tvoje curke :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alma_itd

Bas nesto razmisljam o ovoj MPO i trudnoci i kako je vrijeme relativan pojam.Kod nas spermici punktirani 2009,jajne stanice punktirane i oplodjene 2010,embriotransfer 2011 a beba ce se ako Bog da roditi 2012 :Laughing:

----------


## Jesen82

> *Pinky* kako te lijepo čitati - izdržite još malo   
> *Jesen82* evo tvoj post se savršeno uklapa sa mojim stanjem - samo što sam ja manja (160 cm - 62 kg u početku stimulacije) i nikad nisam bila ono debela - ali me ima  
> I kad sam bila u stimulaciji pazila sam se jako (u 1. postupku sam dobila 4kg koje sam srećom skinula prije ovog uspješnog postupka) ali sada- ma sada jedem kad sam gladna, to je u pravilu ujutro i popodne, navečer tamanim lubenicu i breskve, pijem kamilicu i spavanjac - pa makar mi trbuh krulio u 1 ujutro ne jedem nego pijem. Najgluplje mi je što sam mislila da kad uspijem me neće biti briga za kile - a sada vidim da se brinem oko toga... mah - samo da su bebe dobro, pa ćemo i kile poslije skidati dojenjem 
> Piše na rodinom portalu da se dojenjem dnevno troši 500 kalorija - ne vjerujem da se to množi sa 2 u mom slučaju, no svejedno je dosta kalorija - dojit na zahtjev, brinut se za bebe i malo za kućanstvo - nekako mi se čini da bi i kile mogle nestat u neko dogledno vrijeme 
> U kojem si tjednu sada? Osjećaš bebicu - wow


ja sam trudna 23+2 danas :Wink:  da, da lupka me.. ne ono po cijele dane ali se javlja :Heart: 

čuj.. ja sam godinu dana bila manje više na nekim hormonima stalno, ostavi to traga jer se ja od njih debljam, ne mršavim nikada...pa će trebati vremena da se hormoni ustabile nakon poroda i tako... pretpostavljam da će mi tijelu trebati vremena da dođe na neko realno stanje

ono što je dobro je da mi se te kile toliko ne kuže.. iako ja sada imam 80kg (ti bogca štrecne me kada ovo kažem na glas :Grin: )

----------


## frka

Pinky, sretno!!!

----------


## matto

Pinky, tebi i curama :Kiss: , kako je lijepo čitati tvoja izvješća iz rodilišta, 
a kao da smo jučer pisale o broju i veličini folukila te punkcijama.

  Trebalo mi je malo duže da se odvažim pisati na ovom dijelu foruma, 
nekako sam se uvijek vraćala na potpomognuta u St. no ovih dana selim na ovaj dio 
jer me tamo neki postovi razbjesne a u trudnoću kažem svakom što ga sljeduje 
pa bih da tamo mogla povrijediti mlade i neiskusne cure. 
Uglavnom, mučnine su kod mene počele jako rano i povremeno se javljale tijekom dana u 5. tj.,
 mislila da umišljam no u 7. tj. su bile cjelodnevne, noći su bile najteže pa sam se uvjerila da ih ne umišljam. Tijekom postupka izgubila sam koje kilo pa sam na provom UZV bila teška 55 kg :Shock: , 
mislim da trenutačno imam oko 60  kg (21. tj. trudnoće.). 
Najviše jedem voće, možda malo i previše, a meso nisam nikad posebno voljela, 
osim ribe i morskih delicija :Wink:  pa sam morala uvesti dodatne mesne obroke zbog pada hemoglobina.

----------


## dani82

...evo ja sam stavila ticker, ajmo cure stavljajte tickere da se lakše pratimo  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Pinky, ~~~~~~~~~ još malo.A ja upravo potamanila skoro cijelu staklenku s kiselim paprikama, to stvarno ubija mučnine. Slatko ne mogu pogledati, klasika...

----------


## Jesen82

> Pinky, tebi i curama, kako je lijepo čitati tvoja izvješća iz rodilišta, 
> a kao da smo jučer pisale o broju i veličini folukila te punkcijama.
> 
>   Trebalo mi je malo duže da se odvažim pisati na ovom dijelu foruma, 
> nekako sam se uvijek vraćala na potpomognuta u St. no ovih dana selim na ovaj dio 
> jer me tamo neki postovi razbjesne a u trudnoću kažem svakom što ga sljeduje 
> pa bih da tamo mogla povrijediti mlade i neiskusne cure. 
> Uglavnom, mučnine su kod mene počele jako rano i povremeno se javljale tijekom dana u 5. tj.,
>  mislila da umišljam no u 7. tj. su bile cjelodnevne, noći su bile najteže pa sam se uvjerila da ih ne umišljam. Tijekom postupka izgubila sam koje kilo pa sam na provom UZV bila teška 55 kg, 
> ...


matto :Grin:  neka tebe ovdje :Klap: ...tko te ljuti?

----------


## bugaboo

Pinky jos malo pa susret sa srecicama :Zaljubljen:  (zavidim ti, meni je termin tek za NG, ali bar ce mi Jaca doc sa kamerama u bolnicu ako rodim na termin :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## Pinky

je matto, i mene ljute....

----------


## Jesen82

> je matto, i mene ljute....


ma nemojte se ljutiti.. statistički mora postojati netko tko i neće biti oduševljen Citom... iz kojih god razloga... tako da...

----------


## nea0902

Curke nemojte se nervirati  :Kiss:  ima nas svakakvih. A vas dvi sada lipo guštajte i uživajte u trudnoći  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Alma, to je zbilja posebna beba!  :Smile:  Definitivno nije nastala dok kažeš keks! 

Pinky, male mudre cure su čule maminu želju i lijepo se organizirale da izađu na najsigurniji način. Bravo!

Matto, poseban je gušt vijdeti te tu.  :Smile:  

Ja sam sad došla od frendice koja ima curu od 10 i po mjeseci, dobili smo hrpu njene robice, baby-gym, neke điđe za zabavu u autu... svašta nešto.  :Smile:  
Baš mi je toplo oko srca zbog te ženske solidarnosti odkad sam upala u MPO svijet, od ovog foruma gdje svi nesebično pomažu jedni drugima, (da nije bilo foruma kad bi se ja odlučila za Cito?)... pa i sad dalje kroz trudničke dane. Mislim, nije da si ne možemo kupiti sve što smo do sad dobili... daleko od toga, ali svaki put me iskreno dirne kad nam netko ponudi nešto od svoje bebe... imamo već kolica, kinderbet, 2 AS, hrpu robice, ormarić za presvlačenje, 2 marame za nošenje, baby gym. Samo stiže..  :Smile:  
Kako živim u kvartu gdje nije uobičajeno pozvoniti susjedi u 9 navečer i pitati ima li prašak za pecivo za posuditi, ovo mi je baš lijepo, dirljivo, vraća me u neka zaboravljena vremena (života u Splitu, ah!). A možda je samo višak nekih hormona u pitanju. Sori što cmoljim bez veze.  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Nije draga moja do hormona vec je uistinu divno vidjeti koliko ljudi se raduju zbog tebe. Cesto ostanes iznenađen jer upravo stigne od onih od kojih si se najmanje nadala  :Kiss:  trudnoća je stvarni "drugo" stanje  :Kiss: ja sam danas bila na uzv, moj dragi dr je prezadovoljan a samim tim i ja i po svemu sudeci imamo curicu  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Još jedna cura!!!  :Klap:

----------


## nea0902

ja još ne vjerujem  :Heart:  bila sam sigurna da je pišonja  :Grin:  
Svakako sam pre pre pre presretna  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ja još ne vjerujem  bila sam sigurna da je pišonja  
> Svakako sam pre pre pre presretna


Curka! Prekrasno!

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam kako vi, ali ja sam već pomalo u pripremama za sve što nas čeka... Pripremam se, pripremam... pa sam između ostalog naručila i dvije stvari vezano za dojenje: 
-Rodin CD o dojenju koji je predivan. Naručila ga preko Rodinog web shopa. 
- http://www.harfa.hr/knjiga.asp?id=3049  u pola cijene je trenutno. 
Iako je to tema o kojoj ne znam puno... čini mi se jako korektna literatura.  :Smile:  

Molim moderatorice da mi oproste ovaj mali OT.  :Smile:

----------


## tally

Pozdrav svim curkama sa slatkim mukama (kilažom , mučninama...) a tebi* Pinkiću* želim da sve prođe u najboljem redu čekajući najlijepši treutak u životu!!!

----------


## seka35

> Seka sad kad sam pročitala tvoj post...lakše mi je...indentične simptome imam sada...
> 
> Zaboravih pitati ... a kada su ti prestale mučnine ???


iva ,cim sam usla nekako u 16 nedjelju odjednom su prestale .... sad sam u 24 nedjelji i super se osjecam

----------


## cranky

*Pinky* sretno  :Klap: 




> Pinky jos malo pa susret sa srecicama (zavidim ti, meni je termin tek za NG, *ali bar ce mi Jaca doc* sa kamerama u bolnicu ako rodim na termin)


puj puj jezik pregrizla, to znači da ćemo je gledat  još 4 godine :ubijemseodmah:  :Wink: 

Drage moje da vas malo "utješim" s kilama. Ja sam u trudnoći dobila 12 kg. Super, praktički ništa. Doma sam se vratila sa -7, znači još 5 za skinut i na konju sam. Aha.... Evo u 3 mjeseca dojenja mi se vratilo 5 kg (ok, pomognuto kojim keksom previše) i uz put su mi popucala bedra  :Crying or Very sad:  a ni jedne jedine strije nisam dobila u trudnoći.
Tako da nemojte se opterećivat s kilama, sve je to individualno.
Puse svima  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pretorija

Da javim lijepu vijest da smo saznali da imamo decka na putu,tako malo za promjenu zadnje vrijeme su cure zaredale,mada sam nekako od pocetka imala osjecaj da je pisonja malo sam se nadala da me mozda osjecaj vara da je mozda ipak pisulja ali moj osjecaj me nije prevario.Jako smo sretni :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

Bravo za dečka!  :Smile:  
Zbilja su cure zaredale! Nek malo da razbije tu monotoniju.  :Wink:

----------


## pretorija

Hvala Mojca,i ja bi narucila ovaj CD o dojenju posto su nam prijatelji momentalno u HR na godisnjem pa bi mi donjeli
Nego ja nemogu pronac CD opciju na rodinom webshopu samo vidim knjige o dojenju i druge stvari knjiga je preteska i nemogu ocekivat da mi je prijatelji donesu jer su ograniceni sa kilazom

----------


## matto

Pretorija, a ja sam bila sigurna da nam dolazi curica 
jer su bebe s Cita uglavnom curice, još kad sam to rekla doc. :Laughing: , 
no da i ja razbijem monotoniju, i kod nas je dečko :Wink: .

----------


## Adikica

Pozdrav curama , evo i ja se kao i matto pomalo opuštam pisati na ovu teme ,jučer sam bila na pregledu 19+4 UZV sve ok i mi čekamo jednog malog dečka ,  a i ja bila uvijerena da je cura ali i ovako smo ja i muž presretni samo da bude sve ok do kraja.

----------


## zlatica

pozdrav cure!imam pitanje ako bi mi neka od vas znala odgovorit.
početkom 6.mj sam bila u stimulaciji i postupak je uspio.Nemam nikakvih tegoba ni smetnji osim OGROMNI stomak (otprilike kao da sam 4-5mj t.)
bila sam u dr.i to sam ga pametnica zaboravila pitat.
I prije bi bila napuhana od stimulacije,ali ovo mi se čini previše!
je li neka od vas imala slično iskustvo?

----------


## Mojca

Pretorija, evo linka, tu je DVD. http://www.roda.hr/v2/index.php?opti...id=14&Itemid=6
Jesi sigurna da si ga tražila na pravom mjestu? 

Da, vagnula sam knjigu, ima 490 grama. Znam, malo nezgodno za moliti nekog da ju uzme na avion gdje svaki gram znači. 
Evo moja tri prijedloga, kako da dođeš do nje: 
Prvo je da ti prijatelji naruče knjigu na svoju adresu, pa ti pošalju poštom. Knjige spadaju u tiskanice, poštarina na to bi ti bila oko 38 ili 70 kn prema http://www.posta.hr/main.aspx?id=194. Nije strašno obzirom da je knjiga sad na 50%popusta i zbilja je povoljna.  :Smile:  
Druga opcija je da se čuju s izdavačem, pa plate izdavaču i knjigu i poštarinu za JAR, a izdavač ti direktno pošalje. (Mislim da bi oni to bili spremni napraviti, mene su nazvali i preporučili da platim internet bankarstvom umjesto kod preuzimanja, jer na taj način pošti ne plaćam nekakav fee. Pa ako su se brinuli za mojih 8 kuna, vjerovatno bi bili spremni i tebi uskočiti). 
Treća opcija je da ju naručiš sa Amazona, njihova najjeftinija dostava košta malo, a dođe brže nbego tamo piše.
http://www.amazon.com/Das-Stillbuch-...0838603&sr=8-2 (original, ako govoriš njemački)
http://www.amazon.com/Breastfeeding-...0838603&sr=8-3 (engleska verzija).

Ako ništa od ovog ne upali, reci pa ćemo dumati dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> pozdrav cure!imam pitanje ako bi mi neka od vas znala odgovorit.
> početkom 6.mj sam bila u stimulaciji i postupak je uspio.Nemam nikakvih tegoba ni smetnji osim OGROMNI stomak (otprilike kao da sam 4-5mj t.)
> bila sam u dr.i to sam ga pametnica zaboravila pitat.
> I prije bi bila napuhana od stimulacije,ali ovo mi se čini previše!
> je li neka od vas imala slično iskustvo?


I ja sam imala ogromni trbuh nakon stimulacije i onda je dosla trudnoca i samo je poceo rast  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*zlatica* ne brini, meni je isto bilo tako. Meni se čak čini da je trbuh bio veći u 8tt nego u 10tt. Moja ginica je to pripisala jajnicima s puno cista i utrićima. Ne brini, sve je OK
*nea*  :Very Happy:  za curu!
*pretorija, matto, Adikica*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za dečke
Samo neka su bebe žive i zdrave, a naše buše velike  :Wink:  
MM i ja jedva čekamo da saznamo što su naše bebe odlučile, hoće li bit cure, dečki ili kombinacija  :Laughing:  
*Dani* ticker ti je super, tvoj susret je sve bliži i bliži - kako je to krasno..čini mi se da smo jučer brbljale u čekaonici

----------


## dani82

Šumskice ponekad mi se čini da dani do susreta s našom srećicom nikada neće proć ... ali s druge strane ovo vrijeme iza nas mi je proletilo za tili čas i stvarno kao da je prošao tek tren od kako smo zajedno čekale u čekaonici i ležale u sobi nakon punkcije i transfera. Ponekad još ne mogu vjerovati da sam trudna (i to sad već dobro trudna  :Smile: ) i da je borba za bebicu iza nas i da ćemo još malo ljubiti svoj mirišljavi smotuljak ...i onda se sjetim žena, prijateljica koje sam stekla u ovoj borbi i samo im jaaako poželim da čim prije ostvare ovaj san.

...sve u svemu, jučer smo obavili pregled, sve je dobro, uredno sam zatvorena, cerviks 36 mm, bebica se spusila glavicom prema dolje... Sada ponovno s nestrpljenjem čekamo slijedeći pregled.

----------


## honeybee

Evo da se i ovdje javim, iako nisam 100% spremna jer još uvijek nisam sigurna kako će moja trudnoća završiti.
Trudna sam 5+4 i bila sam na uzv, isprepadali su me da se ne vidi plod, nema embrionalnog odjeka, samo gestacijska vrećica (beta je u potpisu).
Je li to prerano za uzv? Ja sam se iskreno čudila što su me tako rano naručili jer znam da se srčeko npr. ne može tako rano vidjeti.
Sad sam u komi, isplakala sam se pošteno... Ne znam što da očekujem...
Ima li koja od vas slično iskustvo?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Meni se na 6+4 nije culo drugo srceko, a na drugom pregledu sve ok. Tako da se ne trebas brinut jos je rano  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Rano je još, koliko znam, možda griješim, prije 6. tj. se ne vidi srčeko. Mi smo ga vidjeli u 6+2. Često se vidi i kasnije.
Opusti se i u miru čekaj.  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

I meni se sa 5+4 vidjela samo gestacijska vrećica. Za tjedan dana, znaći sa 6+4 se vidjelo srčeko.
Rano je još.

----------


## honeybee

Hvala cure, malo ste me umirile  :Wink:  Nadam se da će sve biti ok. Jučer sam bila totalno u depresiji, danas se ipak malo više usuđujem nadati. Sutra opet vadim betu.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*honeybee* ma ne brini, to je još pre pre rano  :Kiss:  Na kalendaru potpomognuta.info je naveden tek 7. tjedan kao vrijeme kad bi se trebala čuti srčana akcija. Ni meni se u 5. tjednu nije čulo. Bit će sve OK, vidjet ćeš.

*Dani82* u pravu si oko poimanja vremena, meni se isto čini da je tih proteklih 14 tjedana prošlo u tren, a kao da nova godine neće doć još 3 stoljeća  :Laughing:  
I ja se sjetim lica s odjela humane, svih tih cura/žena s kojima sam dijelila iskustva i strahove i nadanja i molim se za njih, da što prije prestanu čekati na tom odjelu i počnu iščekivati svaki slijedeći pregled - da bi vidjele bebicu. Šaljem ti jedan veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Cure, moja mala tako lupa da se to i vidi.  :Smile:  Mislim, čula sam da se to ponekad dešava, ali zar već u 27+4!?  :Smile:  Ono, koža na trbuhu doslovno poskoči, prvo sam mislila da mi se priviđa... I... već je počela pokazivati znakove adolescentskog ponašanja: kad straci zaspu ona tulumari! Mamicu joj njenu!  :Wink:  Ma ne bunim se, što ona više lupa to sam ja mirnija... 

Eto, samo jedan veseli pozdrav od nas. Danas više nije tako vruće, pa smo sretni!  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

u vezi lupanja bebica....
čitam ja neki dan Novi List prije spavanja i baš se zadubila u jedan članak pri dnu novina kad ono novine počele "skakat" a ja sva u čudu, šta je sad!
 :Smile:  nakon par sekundi sam skužila šta se dešava 
ah, te sitne radosti....
pinky jel si još 3 u 1?

----------


## Šiškica

Pinky je jutros rodila svoje princezice..

----------


## dani82

> Pinky je jutros rodila svoje princezice..


Ajme super!!!! Čestitke Pinky i njm-u!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .... jel ima kakvih detalja???

----------


## Mia Lilly

Čestitam i ovdje!
Princezicama dobrodošlica!



> Ajme super!!!! Čestitke Pinky i njm-u!!!   .... jel ima kakvih detalja???


Sve tri su dobro.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

:Very Happy: *Pinky....curke dobro došle*

----------


## matto

Pinky, presretna sam zbog tebe, vjerujem da ste sve tri dobro, evo i suza zbog trudničkih hormona, a najradije bih te sada zagrlila… :Zaljubljen: 

  Mojca, za lupkanje nije rano, ja svog dečka osjetim od 20. tjedna točni vidim kako se koža pomjera zapravo sada već (22+1) i trbuh, nekad više a nekad manje nekad tako intenzivno, da mi izmami glasan ushit. Zbog toga je moja sestra, dok smo svi bili uvjereni da curica, tvrdila da je dečko, ali ja mislim da je to zato što i nemam nešto špekića (59/60 kg) pa osjetim pokrete kroz tako tanku kožu :Wink: .

----------


## Mojca

Bravo Pinky!!!!
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Bas lijepo!

----------


## Mojca

Matto, ma lupa ona od 20. tj, nikad tako da se to vidi. To me zbunilo!  :Smile:

----------


## vesnare

I baš danas se ulogiram na forum da pročitam predivne vijesti:
velike čestitke Pinky na curkama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mojca često te se sjetim...pratim tebe i tvoj slatki plusić...nikada ti neću moći zaboraviti tvoju dobrotu za onaj filmić...uf sad sam valjda u tjednu kad me emocije pucaju na sve...a pogotvo na one lijepe uspomene  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

Čestitke Pinky,a curama velika dobrodošlica!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca često te se sjetim...pratim tebe i tvoj slatki plusić...nikada ti neću moći zaboraviti tvoju dobrotu za onaj filmić...uf sad sam valjda u tjednu kad me emocije pucaju na sve...a pogotvo na one lijepe uspomene


 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

Pinky draga čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Curke ja dobila lagane b-h kontrakcije sinoć i danas ujutro... dok me stavio na normabele 2x1 slijedeća 2 dana pa ćemo se čuti što dalje jer sam ja na moru.. držite fige da se sve smiri....danas smo 24+

pusa velika :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Draga *Pinky* cestitke od  :Heart:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

Danas na UZ nasa ''ribica'' je 15 mm :Very Happy:  Sutra sam tacno 8 nedjelja trudna :Klap:

----------


## Denny

*Pinky* draga čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Denny draga, često mislim na tebe.  :Smile:  
Kako su cure?  :Zaljubljen:  Kako se snalazite?

----------


## Denny

A evo ih u avataru!  :Smile: 
Dobro smo, snalazim se bolje nego što sam mislila, jedino što od hranjenja, presvlačenja i izdajanja ne stignem ni u wc otići, taman misliš da si završio sve, kad ono opet ispočetka... 
Ali to su sve slatke brige, najvažnije je da su one dobro. Prave su razigrane zvjerčice, a papaju trenutno više od mene  :Laughing:  Nitko živ ne bi rekao da su se rodile sa kil i po!

*Mojca*, pusa mrvici!

----------


## Mojca

Denny, prekrasne su!  :Smile:  
Veseli me da se super snalazite. Baš kako kažeš, sve su to slatke brige, glavno da su one dobro. Sigurna sam da si ti super mama i da to cure osjećaju, zato i tako fino napreduju. 
I mi vama šaljemo velike razigrane poljupce.  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

pinky velike čestitke na curkama!!!!!!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Denny* cure su prekrasne

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Deny* cure su zaista kao iz bajke! I slatke su tvoje muke draga, uživaj u njima. Šaljem ti  :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

alma,super za vašu ribicu  :Very Happy:  da se tako i nastavi  :Smile:

----------


## TwistedQ

Pinky draga, čestitam!!!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## seka35

alma ,cestitke za tvoju bebicu!
cestitke za pynki i njene prinzeze

----------


## alma_itd

Virnula sam slucajno na temu" Trudnoca i sve sto ona (ne) donosi" i odmah se iznervirala sa komentarima na pojedinim temama. Znam da je trudnoca ostvarena MPO ista kao i obicna trudnoca u svom nastavku,ali tacno se osjeti po komentarima ko je do trudnoce dosao ''trnovitim'' putem a ko jednostavno ''ljubavnim cinom''.Osjecam se tamo kao neki freak sa svojim strahovima i ''opreznostima'' tako da cu se ubuduce drzati samo ove stranice vezano za trudnocu.Nemogu sad da idem na pocetak da vidim ko je ovu temu otvorio ali mu se od srca zahvaljujem. :Klap:  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

*BHany*  :Naklon:

----------


## Mojca

Alma, samo ti ostani na domaćem terenu.  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Nije ni meni ugodno na "Trudnoći i sve što ona donosi". Tamo se osjećam ko luda trudnica.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ja bih još progutala komentare, ali kad je topic prilično neaktivan - nije da se baš često piše. Tako da se bavim čitanjem već napisanog...

----------


## Mojca

> Ja bih još progutala komentare, ali kad je topic prilično neaktivan - nije da se baš često piše. Tako da se bavim čitanjem već napisanog...


x!

Curke, kako ste mi jutros? 
Ja sutra ulazim u treće tromjesečje.  :Smile: 
Moram priznati da koliko god mi je prvo bilo sporo i dramatično, ovo drugo mi je proletilo za čas... i sve sa nadam da će se način na koji se osjećam produžiti duuugo u zadnje. Istina, više mi ne ide spavanje na niskom jastuku, noćas sam spavala u "gnijezdu" od jastuka za dojenje (hvala frendici na preranoj donaciji  :Smile:  ) i još nekoliko malih jastuka.

----------


## bugaboo

> Curke ja dobila lagane b-h kontrakcije sinoć i danas ujutro... dok me stavio na normabele 2x1 slijedeća 2 dana pa ćemo se čuti što dalje jer sam ja na moru.. držite fige da se sve smiri....danas smo 24+
> 
> pusa velika


Jesen jesu se smirile kontrakcije?

----------


## Vojvođanka

ja sam trenutno na pričama s poroda  :Smile:  psihički se pripremam i baš su mi OK, trebale bi i mi nakon poroda dati svoj doprinos za sve buduće mame.....
a što se tiče ostalih tema.....pa pogledam ono što me trenutno interesira i odlučim šta je od svih ponuđenih ideja, komentara i savjeta najbolje za mene, ne živciram se previše, jer svako nosi svoj križ, one kojima se trudnoća "samo desila" možda imaju druge probleme koje mi nemožmo shvatiti...... ili to mene samo drmaju trudnički "flegma" hormoni  :Smile: 
a mojca, što se tiče trećeg tromesječja......paaa, nije tako ljepo kao drugo, moje spavanje se svelo na 4-5h u komadu (i to je isprekidano odlascima na WC ali u bunilu) ostatak noći se svodi na šetanje, sređivanje suđa, forum rode  :Smile:  itd...i onda naravno prijepodnevno i popodnevno drijemanje.....a tek bolovi u kukovima (još jedan razlog noćnog buđenja), pa oticanje gležnjeva, a tek beba! e sad se to stvarno može nazvati lupanje, svako toliko izviri guza ili noga  :Smile: 
razmišljam da uvedem i 4 jastuk u krevet, jadan M, ni nevidim ga više od silnih jastuka!
ALI....sve su to čari duuuugo očekivane trudnoće pa ništa nije tako strašno niti teško  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* i meni drugo tromjesečje prolazi kao munja - sutra smo već u 15tt a čini mi se kao da smo jučer bili u 8tt. Na početku je teško, posebno nama MPO trudnicama jer je strah od gubitka jako velik. Sad je već bolje.
Kažeš jastuk za dojenje ha? Dobra ideja - MM mi je ostavio na raspolaganju cijeli naš krevet (200 x 200 cm) da budem na miru i svejedno nemirno spavam...
*Vojvođanka* kako slatko čitati o tvom aktivnom mišku  :Heart: 

Ja vam svečano objavljujem da sam uvjerena da osjećam bebe, makar sam tek na pragu 15tt. Sinoć nisam mogla spavati do 2 ujutro jer me nešto malo stezalo u donjem dijelu trbuha, pa malo opustilo, pa mi se piškalo, pa opet ne i tako dok se nisam iskopčala od umora. A jutros - heh, jutros sam ih skužila - sjedim i mirno radim na kompu kad opet to štreckanje nisko u trbuhu, pa mir pa po mjehuru. Maknem malo lastik od gaća, pogladim bušu i opet mir - gotovo sam sigurna da su bile bebe i sva sam se raspametila  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alma_itd

*Sumskice* zar je vec toliko proslo :Very Happy:  A jos uvijek se sjecam moje srece kad sam vidjela tvoju divnu cifru bete i kako sam ti se divila sto mozes izdrzati do 20dnt sa prvim vadjenjem krvi.Nadam se da ce i meni tako brzo vrijeme proletjeti. Mene danas stomak boli,kao neki grcevi,bas neugodno i uznemirujuce.Trcim malo-malo u wc,na srecu lazna uzbuna.Jedva cekam da dodjem kuci i legnem.Pijem redovno Mg,sa Normabelima sam prestala nesto prije prvog UZ,nadam se da ih necu vise morati uzimati.

----------


## Mojca

*Vojvođanka*, i ja čitam priče s poroda... i to već neko vrijeme. I toliko sam lijepih priča pročitala da mi je strašno žao da moram na carski. Da bi se senzibilizirala s tom idejom, pogledala sam par filmića o tome na jubito-u  :Smile:  pa mi je sad lakše. I kad smo bili na trudničkom tečaju, ispitala sam doktoricu o carskom uzduž i popreko i ok, sad mi je to prihvatljivo. Iako, i dalje sanjam o tome da se carski ne desi. 
Mislim da bismo sve trebale pročitati što više tih priča, da bismo skužile što zapravo želimo, a još važnije da skužimo što nas čeka. Jer... veeeelika je to avantura!  :Smile:  
Ja za sad spavam bez problema, eventualno se probudim, osjetim da moram na wc, ali sam lijena dignuti se, pa se uspijem vratiti u san.  :Smile:  Ali se zna desiti da se ujutro probudim, obavim wc, doručkujem i vratim na spavanje.   

*Šumskice*,  :Zaljubljen:  super da su se već javile male srećice! Meni je bilo puno lakše od tog trenutka. Uživaj!

----------


## Pepita

Ja sam pred prvi porod stalno čitala priče s poroda i mogu vam reći da su mi priče nekih cura zaista pomogle.
Čitam i sada, za tren će doći moja jesen!
Čitam predivnu priču o porodu u kući, žena rodila, otuširala se i otišla spavati sa svojom bebicom. Neopisiv događaj!

----------


## Jesen82

> Jesen jesu se smirile kontrakcije?


jesu od Normabela... sada sam na njiam do sutra pa ću vidjeti s doktorom što dalje :Wink: 

kako si mi ti? :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bugaboo

Ajde super da su se smirile :Wink: 

Ja odmaram i cekam iduci pregled za 10-ak dana i anomaly scan u 20. tjednu. Nadamo se da ce nam dr dati dopustenje da odemo na more :Raspa:

----------


## Jesen82

> Ajde super da su se smirile
> 
> Ja odmaram i cekam iduci pregled za 10-ak dana i anomaly scan u 20. tjednu. Nadamo se da ce nam dr dati dopustenje da odemo na more


ja ti držim draga da mi odeš na moru i da se uspiješ kupati dulje od mene :Yes:

----------


## Makica

sumskice, totalno mozes osjetiti bebe. i ja sam jako rano pocela osjecati, bila sam sigurna da ih osjetim, a svi su mi govorili da umisljam! 
pinky, cestitam, cekamo avatar sto prije i naravno da nam javis kako je sve proslo!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makica, Mojca*  :Kiss:  hvala cure, ja sam sad već 100% sigurna da su to bebe i sva se raspametim kad se počnu komešati - to je divan osjećaj
*Bugaboo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da odeš na more i uživaš u svim ljetnim radostima
*Jesen*  :Very Happy:  za smirene kontrakcije

----------


## Makica

jutro cure moje drage! 
moram vam se pohvaliti da mi je dva tjedna u posjeti bila moja seka, sa dvije prekrasne curice, jedna 3,5 god, jedna 5 mjeseci, obje zacete na VV.(dr L. i dr A.) carobne su, ne mogu ih se nagledati! 
razmisljam o mojim malim andelima, sada smo vec u 19tt...
jeste vec sto kupovale za bebe? mom MM dosla strina iz CH i ostaje dva tjedna, a kupila bi nam krevetice. mene malo strah, malo mi rano....bojim se jos jako ....
mi sami nismo jos kupovali nista, ali mi glupo da mi prve stvari za bebe kupi netko drugi. 
ne znam, sto vi mislite? najgore sto ona zeli sudjelovati u odabiru, ono, nasa zelja, ali da ona to vidi. 
da li je rano poceti se pripremati? znam da vrijeme brzo prolazi, evo ja sam u petom mjesecu, pitam se kad prije??? a mozda i glupo razmisljam, ne znam...

----------


## klara

Makica evo moje iskustvo s kupovinama u prvoj trudnoći: na početku nam je bilo prerano, a od 20. tjedna sam ležala, tako da su sve kupovine obavljali MM i prijateljica, ja nisam mogla sama birati ništa. Osim kolica - njih smo kupili tek kad je Sunčica imala nekoliko tjedana, sama si ih je isprobala.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice* već 19tt? Pa to je super, uskoro si na pola puta  :Very Happy:  
A što se tiče opreme - moj ti je savjet da prihvatiš poklon i odeš kupiti krevetiće kad imaš priliku. Možeš ih držati zatvorene u original kutiji i ne otvarati dok ne budeš spremna. I ti čekaš blizance (kao i ja) pa znaš da će ti trebati puno opreme, odjeće i pomoći sa strane. Sumnjam da dolazak strine možeš odgoditi za kasnije, a vjerujem da se i ona raduje samom činu odabira i kupnje krevetića. Ako te tješi - ja imam kući poklonjen baby phone od prošlog Božića, neke male platnene pelene sam dobila u 12tt, a u 14 tt sam dobila klokanicu. Situacije su bile slične tvojima, samo što sam ja dobila rabljene stvari od ljudi kojima više ne trebaju. Bilo me strah, naravno, ali sam rekla ljudima hvala, rastjerala ružne misli i spremila stvari. Naravno da ništa od toga još nisam ni dotakla od kad su došle u kuću ... ali to je ipak druga priča.
Sve će bit u najboljem redu draga  :Kiss:  Uživaj u ovom lijepom događaju  :Heart:

----------


## Makica

cure, hvala vam puno! moja dr mi je rekla da cu vjerojatno trebati lezati od 27 tjedna, a htjela bih sudjelovati u odabiru svega! 
da, sumskice, nama sve treba duplo, he, he, boze hvala ti na tome! prihvatit cu poklon i ovaj tjedan u kuci imati dva mala slatka krevetica, ahhhhhh. vec se vidim, stajat ce dva dana zapakirani, a onda cu ih sastaviti i buljiti u njih, ako me netko ne sprijeci, he,he.
gledala sam kolica, sva su mi tako slatka, ne mogu se odluciti!!!

----------


## ksena28

joj kako razumijem taj strah.... mi smo se tek oko 20. tt odvažili i kupili bebi čarapice! i to mi je bio takav stres i strah hoću li što ureći.... ajme kad se sad sjetim... poslije smo dobili dosta toga, a tek smo prije 2 tjedna dovršili kupnju svih onih stvari (svega) što nemamo... a po onoj vrućini to nije bilo jednostavno...

curice moje, moja K. dolazi najvjerojatnije u petak. tada smo na rasporedu na CR. drž'te nam fige!

----------


## Mojca

Makice, sve što možeš doobiti na poklon, ne odbijaj.  :Smile:  Užasno je to puno stvari koje su potrebne za bebu. Nije rano, vrijeme brzo ide... ja sam se borila primiti prvi ormarić za previjanje, ali na koncu popustila i eno ga zapakiran stoji u garaži. A već razmišljam da ga donesemo doma, da mi stvari koje su nakon toga stigle ne stoje po vrećicama. Ja se isto mislim, bolje da to sad kupim, pripremim, dok još mogu... 

Cure, mi jutros bili na pregledu, sve ok, cerviks 4,67... toga me bilo strah, da se ne krenem otvarati, jer sam prilično aktivna. Beba ima 1425 grama! Pogledala nas je, zijvnula nekoliko puta... i ima kosicu! (Nisam i sanjala da se to može vijdeti na uzv) Ima lijepe usnice i mali nos.   :Zaljubljen:  Ma što da vam pričam kako se osjećam, znate i same.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Ksena*  :Heart:  u petak - zakazan najljepši susret u životu!! Bit će sjajno!!!! I javi nam sve detalje brzo brzo  :Grin:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ksena* nadam se da će vrijeme do petka proletiti!

Mi danas bili na brzinskom pregledu. Sve ok. Beba raste i jako je aktivna.
Ali Bože, koje duge noge ima!

----------


## visibaba

> joj kako razumijem taj strah.... mi smo se tek oko 20. tt odvažili i kupili bebi čarapice! i to mi je bio takav stres i strah hoću li što ureći.... ajme kad se sad sjetim... !


joooj kako mi je ovo poznato; tek nakon 22tt sam se usudila uopce uci u ducan s bebi opremom i malo pogledati te slatke stvarcice. nista nisam kupila.
od 25tt sam na mirovanju, dio i u bolnici; mislila sam da nista necu moci sama odabrati i kupiti za bebu; al ipak mi se na kraju posrecilo da sam dosta sudjelovala. krenuli smo kupovati tek nakon 33tt, ali iskljucivo ciljano, nakon pomnog proucavanja po internetu.
*Makica*, dobro su ti cure rekle, ne odbijaj poklon :Wink: .




> curice moje, moja K. dolazi najvjerojatnije u petak. tada smo na rasporedu na CR. drž'te nam fige!


ajme i to je vec doslo :Zaljubljen: . sretno!!!!!
*ksena*, zasto CR?

----------


## Makica

ksena, drzimo fige za petak, aaaaaaa! 
mojca, ma prekrasno te citati, sve smo tako uzbudjene kada vidimo nase male andele! 
p.s. kazem ja muzu ajmo mi kupiti nesto prije, da prva stvar bude od nas, a on meni kao ok, kupit cemo dvije dude, hahahaha. umrla sam od smijeha. ali, izgleda cemo uzeti stolic za previjanje, vidjela sam jedan divan boje slonove kosti, a spuzvica je bež sa malim bijelim ovcicama, tako je slatki. a to nam treba samo jedno, iako su dvije bebe. eto!!!!!! mozda je malo rano, ali ne mogu odiljeti!

----------


## TwistedQ

Svi smo na istim mukama..  Ja se još uvik lomim oko kupovanja a zagazila u 35. tjedan.
Danas smo bili na ultrazvuku. Sve pet. Jedino mi je doktor naglasio da je beba krupnija - 2900 grama..

----------


## Mojca

Da, i moja je krupnija. I to dosta. Valjda na mamu.  :Smile:  
Tješi me to da je to ionako procjena, pa da su odstupanja moguća. 
Naišla sam na ovo,  možda jome dobro dođe.  :Smile:  http://www.babycenter.com/average-fe...h-weight-chart

----------


## matto

Mojca, kako predivan post, uživam čitati te :Zaljubljen: , 
  Drage cure, čini mi se da sam ja najranije kupila krevetić (sada sam u 23. tjednu), a kupili smo ga prije više od mjesec dana. Jednostavno nisam mogla odoljeti, talijanski u Iani, puno drvo, bez onih užasnih mirisa na farbu po kojima vonjaju krevetci u pojedenim dućanima, ma kao iz slikovnice. Kako je madrac uz nešto popusta dolazio gratis, meni se to činilo kao dobra prilika, pored činjenice što mi se toliko svidio i kupili smo ga. Neću reći da me nije bilo strah, možda jeste malo, ali sam odavno odbacila ta praznovjerja (tipa ne ljuljaj praznu kolijevku), pa kada mi se nešto svidi to i kupim (odjeća organic cotton), a morskim motivima na odjeći jednostavno ne mogu odoljeti (dečkić je jednim dijelom podrijetlom s mora :Wink: ). Moja sveki je, pored ostalog, kupila auto sjedalicu, pa sam ja za to kad vam se nešto svidi, a uz to je na sniženju ne treba čekati, naprotiv mislim da većinu stvari treba nabaviti dok smo pokretnije i s manje kg :Yes:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam u 20 tt al vec prve stvarcice polako stizu  :Smile: 
Kinderbet imam svoj  :Smile:  MM ga krasno pofarbao u bijelo jer je bio smedji jos samo treba madrac kupit, sjedalicu mi vec donjela rodica,...no meni treba sve duplo pa se mora i krenut ranije a sve skupoooo

----------


## Vojvođanka

i ja sam se duuuugo ustrčavala gledati stvarčice za bebu, ali sam eto sebi za gušt kupila plavu dekicu u 20tt i sakrila je  :Smile: 
sad sam u 31tt i kupili smo kolica, krevetić, ormarić, naravno sve je još zapakirano a dobila sam i hrpu robice i pelena koje čekaju pranje i peglanje
a odabir svega je trajao dobrih cca 3mj. surfanja po internetu, obilaska dućana, slušanja savjeta od drugih roditelja s kolicima......dok nismo odabrali ono što nama najviše paše a optimalne je kvalitete
tako da je moj savjet, kupite kad naiđete na nešto što vam se sviđa, a ako je poklonjeno onda se nema što razmišljati......
i da završim s misli od jedne forumašice zbog koje sam počela kupovati stvari za bebu : ako vam se šta desi strudnoćom, nedaj Bože, to sigurno neće biti zato što ste kupile krevetić!

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam odlucila da cu cim zagazim u 6. mjesec poceti kupovati stvarcice za bebu, od sitnijih (tipa rucnici i dekice) do krupnijih (kolica, krevetic) vec pred kraj trudnoce. Mislim da je ok pratiti pojedina snizenja i kupiti i ranije nesto jeftinije ako to tako i tako namjeravas kupiti.

----------


## Mojca

Čini mi se da je nekako najteže kupiti prvu stvar za bebu... a onda se pobudi shoppingholičaraka i sve dalje ide samo od sebe.  :Smile:  Bar je kod mene tako bilo. 

Mi smo prvu stvar kupili pred postupak, bio je to jedan, babarin, slinček, partikla... nemam pojma kako se to književno kaže. Nismo ga mogli ostaviti u dućanu jer je imao na sebi planinarski putokaz, a mi smo planinari, posebno MD. I bilo me strah kupiti ga... ali nisam ništa zacoprala, bar ne negativno! 
Gotovo sve što nam treba za prvih mjesec dana već imamo, nešto smo dobili, nešto kupili, nešto sam imala godinama (sad je staro 30 godina, od moje sestrične kad je bila beba... te vintage stvari su tako slatke, ali ne i praktične). A zadnjih par dana sam na drvenim igračkama, čak sam i dvije drvene zvečke kupila.  :Smile:  

Mislim da je financijski praktičnije malo po malo, a ne sve u zadnji tren.

----------


## Pepita

Mi očekujemo opet curu tako da većinu imamo. Opet, vrag neda mira, kupujem i kupujem i što ću, ne mogu si pomoći.
Ne mora biti baš u svemu što je nosila seka  :Smile:

----------


## matto

Prvu sam igračku za našeg dječaka kupila prošlog ljeta u Splitu 
drvenog plavog leptira, prekrasne su mi te drvene igračke ručne izrade
 tada još nismo ni slutili da će nam postupak uspjeti....

----------


## snow.ml

neznam zašto se svi ustručavaju kupovati tako slatke stvarčice...ja sam pokupovala sve prije 25 tjedna...bilo me strah ako završim u bolnici da neće to morati netko drugi obavljati za mene....MM nije vičan tome da bi izabrao na svoju ruku, tako da sam ja sigurnosti radi sve pripremila za prva 3 mj...a još su sniženja tako da sam i povoljno prošla...posebno sa odjećom...nešto sam dobila rabljeno, nešto su mi kupili prije...nikoga ne odbijam...neka samo donose :Smile:

----------


## Makica

sad kada vas citam sve, totalno mi glupo zvuci moj post od prije, he, he. 
naravno da se treba kupiti, pogotovo sto je svaka pomoc dobrodosla. u utorak mi je slijedeci uzv, i jedva cekam da vidim moje bebe, jedva. ti dani pred uzv tako sporo prolaze, kao da svaki traje sto godina! nadam se da ce mi dr moci pouzdanije reci spol, za sada je sigurna da je jedno cura, a drugo misli da je djecak, ali nije 100 % sigurna. 
kada su vama tocno odredili spol? nekako mislim da je do sada vec mogla i tocnije procijeniti, ipak sam usla u peti mjesec. mada mi fakat nije vazno, nego jednostavno pucam od radoznalosti!!!!!

----------


## dani82

*Ksena* tvoje čekanje primiče kraju, još malo i susrest ćeš svoju srećicu ... sretno!!!

Ja sam u 29. tjednu i mi imamo sve što nam za bebicu treba, ostale su još sitnice (tipa neke higijenske potrepštine za bebu, još koji bodić...) Jedva čekam početak rujna da sve to počnemo raspakiravati i prati, peglati i slagati, da uredimo našoj princezici njen kutak sobe  :Smile:  ... naravno i mene je bilo strah početi, ali kako je Mojca napisala, kad kupiš jednu stvar lavina krene... a i mislim da je bolje sve imati ako slučajno bebica odluči doći malo ranije ili eventualno budem morala ranije u bolnicu.

----------


## Mojca

> a i mislim da je bolje sve imati ako slučajno bebica odluči doći malo ranije ili eventualno budem morala ranije u bolnicu.


x

Dani, predivan avatar.  :Smile:

----------


## blizanac

Pozdrav,Makice meni su sa 16t rekli da nosim djecaka i djevojcicu,a neki dan mi drugi dr.rekao da nosim dva djecaka,tako da ce biti izgleda iznenađenje na porodu,danas sam bila u bolnici na kontroli i rekli su mi da ce me najvjerovatnije poroditi ako bog da za 5nedelja.A nista nisam kupila za bebe,ja kad odem u bolnicu kupit ce mi sve sto sam vidjela,nesto me strah da kupujem sada.Sretno svima

----------


## Makica

jutro svima cure! 
blizanac, za 5 tjedana??? jooj, kako je to brzo proslo! planiraju li ti carski ili? jos malo i vidjet ces svoje bebice!
zna li tko kako nam je pinky?
kako stojite sa imenima, jeste pocele razmisljati?

----------


## Mojca

Imena? Ajme...  :Smile:  
Svakodnevna "borba" između MD-a i mene... njemu se ni jedan moj prijedlog ne sviđa, a sam je dao tek 2-3.  :Mad: 
Jučer sam poludila i na kraju mu rekla: ti ćeš dati prezime, a ja ime!  :Smile:  Nije ga taklo, samo je rekao da slobodno ja mogu dati prezime, da to njega ne dira. (Laže ko pas!)  :Smile:  
Imamo vrlo složene kriterije: 
-ne smije se ponavljati u obitelji, 
-ne smije imati kvačice (njegovo prezime završava na CH, pa da ne bude "sudaranja"),
-ne smije imati kršćanskih konotacija (hvala crkvi na uplitanju u zakon!), 
-ne smije biti na top 100 u hrvatskoj, 
-ne smije biti dugo. 
Nisam komplicirana, zar ne.  :Grin:

----------


## Makica

hahahaha, odlicno, bar imate kriterije!
MM nije dao niti jedan jedini prijedlog, ali je zato pao komentar da su mi sva imena zidovska :Laughing: !
a gledala sam na stranici vorname.de, stranica je mrak iako je na njemackom!

----------


## Jesen82

hej curkice....evo ja ušla u 26tt :Heart:  slijedeći vikend ću dobiti hrpu stvari od frendice, onda ćemo i krenuti polako gledati kolica i krevetić, a mora i zvati stolara da mi da ponudu za ormar u dječjoj sobi...i tako :Wink: 

malo ste me okuražile...ali mislim da ipak ove krupne stvari neću kupiti prije 30tt...taman dok mi sve obiđemo i usporedimo i odlučimo što ćemo uzeti

jel neko kupio kolica? i koja? :Grin:

----------


## snow.ml

jesen82 mi smo uzeli Bebeconfort,ali sama , bez onoga 3u1...meni su super...lagana su i najvažnije mogu se polegnuti do kraja i sklopit kao kišobran da nam ne zauzima mjesta u autu...a autosjedalicu smo uzeli na njuškalu polovnu i to u super stanju a cijena još bolja 300 kn...došla su oprana kao da nisu nikad korištena...i što je najbolje i AS je iste marke tako da ju mogu staviti na kolica, ne moram tegliti sve...

što se tiče ormarića i previjalice tu imam sreće jer MM sve zna sam napraviti tako da je samo gledam po katalozima i naručujem...sve će mi to biti gotovo sljedeće tjedan da na miru mogu iščekivati :Saint: ...

mi sutra ulazimo u 35tt...tako mi je to brzo prošlo...još da izdržimo desetak dana pa onda možemo van :Grin:  osim što bi se trebali još malo udebljati :Yes:

----------


## visibaba

> Jučer sam poludila i na kraju mu rekla: ti ćeš dati prezime, a ja ime!


 :Laughing:  aaaaa, zakon. to cu i ja svome reci.

btw, i moj se ne slaze s nijednim mojim prijedlogom, a on je dao ravno jedan prijedlog na koji sam ja ostala bez teksta :Confused:  i samo pitala "a sto je to?" :Confused:  :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

Na početku sam mislila da će odabir imena biti noćna mora ... tako je nekako i krenulo, a onda sam predložila ime koje je moj dragi odmah prihvatio i od tada se beba više nije zvala "beba" nego tim imenom... To je bilo još tamo negdje oko 16. tjedna i naravno da nismo znali jel curica ili dečko... tako da mm više nije prihvaćao mogućnost da bude dečko jer je on znao da moramo dobiti curicu tog imena... Na kraju je tako i ispalo i srećom da je jer stvarno ne znam koje bi muško ime dali našoj bebi. Nadam se samo da nas neće iznenaditi na porodu  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Mi isto imamo zensko ime, a ako bude decko bit cemo na sto muka :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Ah.. mi imamo ime za dečka... a u buši mi je curica.  :Smile:  
Težak je ovo pos'o!  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Kako sam ja bila 100% sigurna da je dečko (prvi majčinski instinkt = failed  :Grin: ) nekako smo muško ime iz prve imali i složili se oko njega. Za curicu smo bome imali ja 6/7 on 2/3 prijedloga i .... imamo curicu  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  - nemamo ime. Nekako smo od muškog napravili žensko ime, najizglednije će se i tako zvati ali nismo još 100% Ali imamo još vrimena poprilično što se toga tiće. Valjda ćemo se već nekako dogovoriti  :Smile:  
Što se kupnje i opremanja tiće mi nismo još ništa uzeli ali zato jer je prerano nam, mada okvirno kolica znam koja ću kupiti, krevetac ćemo dobiti kao i prematalicu. Robicu i ostalo ćemo isto dobiti dio, dio kupiti (to si ne želim nikako uskratiti  :Zaljubljen: ) 
Frendica mi je trudna i ima roditi u 9. mj pa s njom sada guštam u čarima kupnje za bebolinku!

----------


## kiara79

ajme cure kako vas je lijepo čitati sa tim slatkim trudničkim mukama...
 :Smile: 
ksena tebi za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši susret!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pretorija

Da slatke muke i mi mucimo oko imena ja imala osjecaj od pocetka da je decko ali sam imala ime za curicu
Za curice stvarno ima veliki izbor imena dok za decke bas i ne,ali nesto cemo smislit.

Mojca narucila sam DVD i 3 pelena sa rodinog webshopa nadam se da ce doc dok su ovi moji prijatelji doma trazila sam onu brzu opciju dostave neznom koliko je to brzo.
To su ujedno i prve stvarcice za mog djecaka.

----------


## Mojca

*Nea,* e to se zove učiti iz prve ruke!  :Smile:  
*Ksena,  za lijepi susret! Da sve bude lako. * 
*Pretorija*, super za CD!  :Smile:  Ja sam upravo završila čitanje knjige, toplo preporučujem svima... baš je kompleksna, govori i o periodu prije dojenja i nakon dojenja. Puna je sitnih savjeta za sve moguće situacije.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Ksena* mislim na tebe danas i želim ti prekrasan susret sa malenom curicom  :Heart: 

Malo ste me zabrinule curke - mi nemamo još opreme (osim onih par sitnica koje smo dobili prije) i nemoćno smo u kupnji bar do kraja ljeta (u mojim krajevima je sada gužva za plakati) i ne možemo ni ići gledati (išli bi do Kopra ili Trsta) jer je na granici ludilo...sve odgađamo za 9. mjesec. Nadam se da će biti sve OK samnom pa da ću moć u shopping i razgledavanje...
A što se imena tiče - još od 1. postupka sam ja ( :Laughing:  bez MM-a) odabrala imena za dečke (sviđa mi se Sebastian - MM-u je to premalo muževno; i Viktor - MM negoduje bez obrazloženja)
a za curu (koju MM silno želi već godinama) sam nekad imala prijedloge, od kojih sam odustala jer sam odlučila da tata da ime svojoj tooooolikooo željenoj kćerkici... A ja se nadam da su u buši cura i dečko  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mali-mis

Bog cure...evo da vam se i ja pridruzim na Mojcinu preporuku
Topic je velik i neda mi se sad sve citati iz pocetka, nadam si da mi ne zamjerate  :Wink:  i da cemo se polako s vremenom upoznati
Citajuci zadnje dvije stranice skuzila sam da Ksena ima danas termin, te se pridruzujem zeljama za najljepsi susret s njenom princezom :Heart: 
Bio bi red da se malo predstavim  :Cool: 
40 godina, prva trudnoca u drugom ICSI-postupku,osjecaj predivan, 17tt bez povracanja,s povremenim mucninama, bez ikakvih trudnickih zelja, povremeni jaki bolovi u trbuhu, problem sa tvrdom stolicom, povisena tezina prije trudnoce, borim se da ne natucem puno kg, al mi se cini da mi bas i ne ide... 

nadam se da cemo se ugodno druziti u dolazecim mjesecima slatkog cekanja :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mali-mis* Dobrodošla  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mali-mis

Hvala Sumskovoce  :Smile: 
I za tvoju utjehu, ja isto nemam nista od stvari za bebu, nekako mi se jos cini prerano i jos uvijek imam osijecaj da sanjam da mi jedna mala bebica raste u busi  :Wink:  Ne znam nisam praznovjerna, al se jos uvijek bojim da nesto nebi krenulo naopako...cudno je to sve, kao da se desava nekome drugome, a ne meni

----------


## Mojca

Hej Mali miš, dobro nam došla!  :Smile:  
Ne brini za nabavku stvari... Meni su ponudili ormarić za previjanje kad sam bila nekom niskom tjednu i rekla sam: da, želim ga... ali neka njega još malo kod vas.  :Smile:  I bio je... do nekog 20. tj.  Budeš već ti krenula u shopping... ne brini, kad osjetiš da je trenutak... kad kreneš nećeš se dati zaustaviti.  :Wink:

----------


## mali-mis

Hvala Mojca i bolje vas nasla, bas lijepo da si me uputila na ovaj link  :Wink: 
Za stvari se ne brinem previse, al iskreno jos nemam pojma sta sve treba nabaviti za malu bebu, sramim se al eto, tako je

Imam pitanje za sve, jeste pocele razmisljati o pelenama, ja brijem da koristim rodine pelene za previjanje, nekako mi se pampasi ne svidjaju, ne znam jel pretjerujem ..... voljela bi cuti razmisljanje i drugih trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Misliš da ja znam?  :Laughing:  
Sad polako učim... što je benkica a što body benkica. I zašto se benkice baš više ne koriste (a imam ih milion, od moje sestrične  :Sad: )... Savladati ćemo mi to sve. 

Ja razmišljam o tetra pelanama, jer se Rodine peru na 60 stupnjeva, a meni se to čini premalo (bakteriofob sam, nemojte me niti pokušati razuvjeravati.  :Smile: )... druga opcija su mi jednokratne od bambusa. Ekološke, dermatološki provjerene, bez svih onih užasa koje se obično nalaze u jednokratnim pelenama. 
Ostaje jedino pitanje tko će i kad peglati tetra pelene.  :Laughing:

----------


## nea0902

Dobrodošla Mali Miš  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Mala miš* dobrodošla!
Naša će beba koristit platnene pelene ... već su sve nabavljene. Uzela sam ih od provjerene tete šilice. Koliko sam čula ove Rodine se dosta brzo unište (ne znam smijem li to pisati tu)...
*Mojca* prosvijetli i nas ostale zašto se bodibenkice baš više i ne koriste.

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja sam mislila koristiti platnene od početka, svih vrsta kojih se dočepam.  A već sam počela s kupnjom.
*Mojca* daj molim te objasni prvo razliku između benkica i bodybenkica i zašto se jedne od dviju više ne koriste?
Mislim da je bio na pdf-u Izazovi roditeljstva topic - što nabaviti za bebu, ja sam mislila jednostavno uzet popis, to nabaviti i onda vidjet šta će zbilja donijeti.
A danas sam imala istu misao kao i *mali mis* - ma šta ja znam šta nam sve treba?!?! I lagana panika...
*dani82* daj preporuči tetu šivalicu  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Dani, rekoh da se obične benkice više ne koriste, a ne body-benkice.  :Smile:  
Benkice su one "košuljice" s trakicama (ili drukerima) i koristile su se u doba teta pelena i "utrpale" su se u tetra pelene koje su išle do jako visoko po leđima, body-benkice su to isto s "nastavkom" koji ide kopča među nogama i sad se koriste jer se "podrazimijeva" da svi koriste jednokratne, pa idu preko pelene. Kako su jednokratne pelene "niže" od tetra obične benkice bi ispale iz njih. Tako su meni rekle 2 iskusne mame, svaka ima po dvoje djece. Ako lažu one, lažem i ja.  :Smile:  

Slika benkice http://www.blamar.hr/darino/87-149-home/benkica-.jpg
Slika bodybenkice http://tristar.hr/shop/components/co...6d1d226202.jpg
E sad body benkica ima raznih varijanti, tih s trakicama, pa s drukerima ili bez kopcanja, kao ova tu
http://tristar.hr/shop/components/co...6c0301cc45.jpg
pa se ta navlaci preko glave... meni se cini da su one na bocno kopcanje jednostavnije, polozis bebu u njih i zakopcas.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

I meni se ove na vezanje (drukere) cine jednostavnijima za uporabu.
Ja sam si cak kupila i odjelca dva koja se kopcaju sprijeda dok se malo ne uhodamo  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*mali-mis*, dobrodošla!

----------


## Makica

mali mis, dobrodosla!
 zna li tko kako nam je ksena?
mojca, pravi si izvor informacija, nisam jos o tome svemu niti razmisljala!!!!

----------


## Bebica_2

Evo cure da vam se i ja pridružim!Nadam se da me primate :Smile: 
Čitam vas svakodnevno al nikako da vam se priključim, jer poučena mojim prošlim iskustvom sve me bilo strah!No evo me!
Ja sam prije točno godinu dana prošla IVF postupak u Ri i uspijeli smo iz prve, nosila sam blizance no na žalost rodila sam u 24 tj., no neću sad o ružnim stvarima koga zanima slobodno nek pita a i piše sve u mom potpisu.
Uglavnom rodila sam 2.1., a već tri mjeseca na opće iznenađenje ostajem spontano trudna, ni sami ne znamo kako s obzirom na loš spermiogram al eto, trudni smo!!!
Naravno na mirovanju sam tako da više manje ležim, tu i tamo se malo prošetam i to je to!
Eto da ne dužim nadam se ugodnom tipkanju s vama! :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Makice, ma nisam to ja, to je moja Shauma.  :Wink:  To su moje frenice koje me obasipaju informacijama...

----------


## Mojca

Bebica 2, dobro nam došla...  :Smile:

----------


## frka

curke, obavezno si nabavite body-benkica za razdoblje dok bebacima ne otpadne pupak... to vam je spas jer je najjednostavnije za baratati s njima! preko njih samo papkare (one hlacice sa carapicama) i mirne ste! kad otpadne pupak, dobri su i obicni bodici...

sretno svima i uzivajte!

----------


## Vojvođanka

dobrodošle bebica2 i mali mis
ja sam nadobivala hrpu robice od frendica, i za tek rođenu bebu i za malo veću, i sad je samo prevrćem, mirišem i divim se, ustvari što ih više gledam to me više hvata strah.....dobila sam 15-tak plišanih odjelaca za 0mj i sva u čudu gledam ove drukere, različite vrste kopčanja i već vidim scenarij, mali plače na sav glas a ja ga nemogu ugurat u taj pliš, tražim rukav, nemogu zakopčat drukere, gdje je nestala nogica, brrrrrr, valjda ću se ispraksirat  :Smile: 
Što se tiče pelena.....jedno vrijeme sam se zanosila platnenim ili tetra pelanama, al sam onda imala ozbiljan razgovor sama sa sobom i zaključila da ću se zadržati na jednokratnima. Nekako mi je bljak držati platnene pelene u kanti 2-3 dana neoprane, a tetra pelene - pa ko će ih peglat? 
Zato sam se počastila sangenic košom za pelene, koji je sad na akciji 60kn, i ostajem pri svojoj odluci da sebi što više olakšam (nemam rodbine u blizini koja će mi uskakat i pomagat)
frka hvala na savjetima iz prve ruke  :Smile:

----------


## TwistedQ

Samo da zaželim dobrodošlicu novim curama  :Bye:

----------


## mali-mis

Cure hvala na dobrodoslici  :Smile: 
Bebica najezila sam se od tvoje price, al je zivot zaista cudan i nepredvidiv..... nadam se da cemo se lijepo druziti s ostalim trudnicama s topica i svasta nauciti.... evo ja sam vec posla razmisljati o jednokratnim eko pelenama, sad se moram baciti na pretrazivanje po netu, gdje takve pelene mogu naci i tko ih proizvodi.
E da moram se pohvaliti, danas sam bila u kupovini i kupila si prvu trudnicku odjecu  :Very Happy:

----------


## TwistedQ

Imaš ih u Mullera - Moltex i u DM-u Alana

----------


## Mojca

Evo ja se moram pohvaliti da smo danas bili u Baby-centru u Brežicama, kupili 20 kom terta pelena (10 od Tosame i 10 njihovog brenda koje mi se čine bolje a 3 eur su jeftinije)... iako nisam sigurna da su tetrice opcija za koju ću se odlučiti.  :Smile:  Vidjela sam platnene pelene (one šivane) od bambusa i oduševila se mekoćom... ali skupe su za poludit. Inače, nisu još dobili robicu s dugim rukavima, pa nisam ništa drugo kupila... 

Ja sam gledala neke eko jednokratne, isto od bambusa http://www.bambolina.simbex.hr/bambo...ene-bambo.html
"Zvuče" mi dobro, morati ću usporediti one iz Mullera i DM-a, pa odlučiti... 

TwistedQ, ti imaš iskustava s tim eko jednokratnima?

----------


## Bebica_2

Ja od robice i opreme ne kupujem ništa do zadnjega, doslovce tjedan dana prije, nije da sam praznovjerna al teško mi se bilo vratit doma bez mojih beba a doma ih sve čekalo, od bijesa svega smo se riješili.
Al inače svu robicu ću dobit od dvije prijateljice koje su sve popakirale, uredile i to sad kod njih čeka kad bude vrijeme, tako da za to se ne moram brinut.Krevetić i komodica za presvlačenje isto čekaju kod frendice, jedino kolica želim kupit i mislim da je to jedino šta ću kupit al isto samo koji tjedan prije, inače više manje sam odlučila koje al nek one budu još malo u dućanu!
Istina jedva čekam da ja to sve malo pregledam, presložim al strpit ću se još!
Kaj se tiče pelena mislim da ću ipak koristit jednokratne, al ko zna možda se predomislim!!

----------


## Mojca

Bebice draga, sigurno bi svatko na tvom mjestu tako postupio...  :Love: 
Postupi onako kako osjećaš da je najbolje za tebe... a to i činiš... ništa ne ide na silu... podgotovo ne sad. 
Biti će sve dobro u ovoj trudnoći, bebu čuvaju dva posebna anđela.  :Heart:  
Drago mi je da si nam se pridružila, tu se veselo  :Smile: ... iako je svaka od nas strepila na svoj način u određenom trenutku.

----------


## Bebica_2

Uuuu ma ja bi najrađe sad već sve pokupovala, prala i slagala al ne da je samo mene strah već strepe svi oko mene!
Al fala Bogu na internetu tako da već danima gledam kolica, robicu i druge stvarčice...ufff al bi karticu peglala :Smile: 
Inače ne vjerujem u te babske priče da se ne smije prije kupovat, pa zamisli, čekala sam blizance, znači sve duplo treba, ko bi to odjednom sve, treba se na vrijeme pripremit!!

----------


## Mojca

Bebica... Ah babske priče...  :Smile:  Ni ja kao ne vjerujem u njih... ali ziher je ziher...  :Smile:  dugo mi je trebalo da se opustim i kupim prvu stvar. Pa mi je još jedna koza koju poznajem govorila: nemoj ništa kupovati dok beba "ne oživi". Svaki put sam se naježila od tih komentara.  
Moja frendica je u 26+5 rodila (srećom sve je bilo ok)... dok nije prošao taj dan u mojoj trudnoći, bila sam sva na iglama... znam, nema veze s racionalnošću, ali tako to ide.  :Rolling Eyes:  I zato, samo ti polako, onako kako osjećaš de je ispravno... 

Cure, oprala sam jučer kupljene pelene i povlačim komentar da su Tosamine lošije od vlastite robne marke Baby centra, koja mislim da se zove Eno. Nakon jednog pranja na 90, tkanje ovih Eno pelena, se razvuklo, pa su ponegde nastale kao rupe... mislim, nisu rupe, samo tkanje nije ostalo konzistentno. Kao da se potka raširila, pa je dojam da se cijela pelena razvukla. Ko da je već korištena ne znam koliko puta.  Možda će se to u peglanju popraviti... A Tosama pelene su ostale savršene. Eto... bude li tko imao dvojbi ako ode u Baby centar. Inače, uzela sam i krpice za bljucanje i "rukavice" za kupanje, isto od Tosame, lijepo su izdržale probnu vožnju u mašini.  :Smile:

----------


## mali-mis

he Mojica ti si pravi ekspert za sve, bas mi puno drago da si me uputila na ovaj topic  :Wink: 
ja sam sinoc surfala o eko jednokratnim pelenama i nasla sam samo jedne, al sam danas u jednom super marketu vidjela jos jednu marku, tako da sam sad odahnula i razrijesila svoju dilemu o pelenama. Danas sam prvi put sramezljivo bacila oko na robicu za bebe, al sam brzo odustala, jer mi je sve preslatko...aj basa se veselim vremenu kupovine  :Smile: 
A sto se tice komentara " kad beba ozivi " i sl. na tu temu i meni su jako isli na zivce jer ja znam da mojoj bebi srce kuca od 6-og tjedna i da je beba vec odavno ziva, a onda prije par dana pricam na tel.s mamom i ona pita " jel ti beba ozivila " onda sam ja njoj lijepo odrzala monolog od kad srce kuca i kako se beba vec odavno mice, piski,pije vodu...a ona je u cudu rekla " a ja sam mislila da beba ozivi tek kad je osjetis " tada sam shvatila da to ljudi govore iz ne znanja i odlucila od sad ignorirati takve komentare, jer se nas svijet  i nase spoznaje razlikuju jako od svijeta i spoznaja zena koje su ostale trudne bez pomoci medicine, sigurna sam da one ne idu toliko u detalje kao sto mi radimo i sigurno ne razmisljaju sto znaci da je beba ozivila, jer je to nesto o cemu se prica dugi niz godina, to se slusalo od baki, mama, pa je normalno da i one sad koriste istu terminologiju i misle da je beba ozivila onog trena kad su one osjetile bebu....zato drage moje na takve komentare se samo trebamo nasmijati i ne zamjeriti tim neinformiranim i ne opterecenim zenema  :Smile:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Da to govore iz neznanja, jer moja mama nije bila niti na jednom ultrazvuku kad je mene nosila prije 33 godine i normalno da misle da beba ozivi kad prvi put osjetis njen pokret  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Ma mogu prihvatiti i tradiciju i sve... ali ta žena je bila informirana o svakom našem UZV, rekla sam joj da se beba miče, da je dokrorica ima problema da joj izmjeri neke "parametre" jer je bila nemirna... dakle, čula je, ako već prije toga nije znala... i nakon što sam to od iste žene čula nekih pet puta, poludila sam i pitala: a što je beba sad, neživa?! Pa je konačno zašutila. 

Uf... baš me ljute ti primitivni komentari. Znam da je ovo bilo rigidno...  :Smile:  Ali nisam si mogla pomoći. Pogotovo jer me ta ista svaki put dira za trbuh.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Na to sam još više alergična. No.. opametila sam se pa izbjegavam susrete s njm.  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

ja bi se tako rado prebacila na ovu temu  :Smile:  
kao trudnica naravno
jel mi možete reć ako se sjećate prije vađenja bete jeste imali lagani pritisak u maternici,npr.mene zaboli svaki put kad idem sjest,ali grčeva nemam,svi spominju nekakve grčeve,mene samo probode tu i tamo u stomaku,nekada u jajniku

----------


## Mojca

Draga Klara, što prije nam se pridružila.  :Smile:  
Ja sam pred vađenje bete osjećala neku zategnutost.. ali više površinski, nego izutra... teško za opisati. Više sam imala grčeve nalik menstrualnim. To sam rješavala magnezijem i mirovanjem. Bol kod sjedenja sam imala nakon punkcije, ali samo par sati.  
Jajnici su me još dugo nakon postupka boljeli... to je uobičajeno, često ostanu povećani. 

Držim fige za lijepu betu. Kad ju vadiš?

----------


## KLARA31

trebala bi u petak,al je praznik,pa sub i ned,tako da ću ja radit test bude li pozitivan vadit ću betu u poned. kontrole radi,a bude li neg. prastajem sa utrogest.

----------


## mali-mis

Klara nadam se da ces nam se skoro i ti pridruziti :Yes: 
ja nisam imala nikakve simptome, cak ni implementacijsko krvarenje, jedino bol u trbuhu i pritisak u jajnicima, al je to bilo od hiperstimulacije, a test mi je bio jako slabo pozitivan 2 dana prije vadjenja bete

----------


## dani82

*Bebica_2* dobrodošla!! Sigurna sam da će ovoga puta sve biti u redu  :Smile: 
*Šumskice* tetu šilicu imaš na fejsu pa joj pošalješ zahtjev (barem sam ja tako s njom stupila u kontakt) Dolisa MadewithLove

----------


## Mojca

> trebala bi u petak,al je praznik,pa sub i ned,tako da ću ja radit test bude li pozitivan vadit ću betu u poned. kontrole radi,a bude li neg. prastajem sa utrogest.


Koji dan nakon transfera će to biti? Oprosti, nisam baš zapamtila... kakve zametke su ti vratili?

----------


## KLARA31

super utješne ste  :Smile: 
dakle 5.8 je 14dpt, vraćena mi je jedna blastocista,odnosno 3 dana star zametak ali je embriolog rekao da je prešao osmostanični i da izgleda kao da je star 4 dana a ne 3 i da skoro što nije blastocista,oni su uvjereni da će uspit jer je kao jako kvalitetan

----------


## Mojca

A jooj da, baš sam zaboravna.... sjećam se sad...  :Smile:  
08.08 će to biti 17. dnt mora biti velika beta.  :Smile:  Držimo ti fige.  :Heart:  Samo pomalo.

----------


## Šiškica

Klara31  sad mi je žao što nisam pisala baš sve što se događalo do bete .. s jedne strane nije mi bilo neke razlike kad je beta bila negativna i sad kad je bila pozitivna .. stalno su bila neka probadanja stezanja i kod ova 2 AIH-a i kod 3 ET..

Jedino  što sam baš specifično upamtila je da su me 7dnt neki leptirići po maternici "kao škakljali" .. znam da sam sama sa sobom raspravljala jesu li to grčevi i jel me boli!!?? Nije bolilo samo neki čudan osjećaj.. 9 dnt uvečer sam imala jake menstrualne bolove, križa su me bolila i bila sam jako umorna od toga dana.. naravno da su mi bile potnule sve lađe, pucali me totalni crnjaci.. 12dnt sam se sva sretna probudila jer nije bilo spotinga, i tako je ostalo a moja nada je lagano rasla i umor i bolovi u križima.. 14dnt (zaboravih reći 2 dvodnevna embrija) i nakon 17 piškenja toga dana test je pokazao svjetlu crticu.. 

s jedne strane nije bilo razlike a s druge strane ipak je bilo .. valjda zato što sad vrtim film pa mi je svaki trenutak "poseban" i "svet"..od same punkcije..

----------


## milivoj73

izjava dana mž 36tt:

"najbolje se u trudnoći osjećam u shoping centrima!
ništa me ne opušta tako kao šetnja po njima...ni Promenada(šetnica uz Dravu) ni priroda..."

 :Smile:

----------


## klara

> izjava dana mž 36tt:
> 
> "najbolje se u trudnoći osjećam u shoping centrima!
> ništa me ne opušta tako kao šetnja po njima...ni Promenada(šetnica uz Dravu) ni priroda..."


Je li to ono "gnježđenje", (uređivanje stana, kupovanje za bebu) koje spominju u američkim filmovima?  :Smile: 

Ja izbjegavam šoping jer sam počela pretjerivati s kupovinama  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

da da ima i toga...uredili smo malo interijer kuće i sve uglancali a u svim baby dućanima u gradu smo domaći već  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> izjava dana mž 36tt:
> 
> "najbolje se u trudnoći osjećam u shoping centrima!
> ništa me ne opušta tako kao šetnja po njima...ni Promenada(šetnica uz Dravu) ni priroda..."


Počne li moj dragi prigovarati da previše šopingiram, što je predpostavljam sastavni dio ove šetnje, pozvati ću se na ovu izjavu i reći da je to normalno u trudnoći.  :Wink:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> izjava dana mž 36tt:
> 
> "najbolje se u trudnoći osjećam u shoping centrima!
> ništa me ne opušta tako kao šetnja po njima...ni Promenada(šetnica uz Dravu) ni priroda..."




Potpuno je razumijem!
I ja se najbolje osjećam u shopingu!

----------


## mali-mis

> izjava dana mž 36tt:
> 
> "najbolje se u trudnoći osjećam u shoping centrima!
> ništa me ne opušta tako kao šetnja po njima...ni Promenada(šetnica uz Dravu) ni priroda..."


Ha, ha, ha...ovo je tako dobro
Mrzim soping centre i kupovine i uopce se ne mogu prepoznati u ovoj izjavi i bojim se kako i kad cu ja pokupovati sve sto ce mi trebati za bebicu...
Mozda se nesto promijeni u mojoj glavi odmicanjem trudnoce

----------


## frka

i ja sam mrzila shoppingiranje... dok mi nije dosla curka... sad sam nezaustavljiva  :Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## Makica

drage moje dobro jutro! kavica? :Coffee: ?
danas sam uranila jer za sat ipol idem vidjeti moje bebice! nestrpljivost, nervoza....sve znate. drzite fige da je sve ok...., aaaaaaaa. usla u 20tt. 
bebica 2, dobrodosla nam! vjeruj mi, ovdje ces naci potporu i razumijevanje i sve smo jedna uz drugu! :Love: 
moram se pohvaliti mojim jucerasnjim sopingom, dva kinderbeta i dva slaaaaatka madraca za moje andele! ako se sjecate pricala sam vam da cu ih dobiti na poklon od MM strine iz svicarske. tako i bilo i sada ih gledam jos neraspakirane u dnevnoj sobi.  :Zaljubljen: 
a za sat vremena cu vidjeti i moje male andele!!! 
boze, hvala ti na ovoj najvecoj sreci u zivotu!

----------


## Bebica_2

Hvala vam cure na dobrodošlici!!
U četvrtak idem na pregled i već sam nestrpljiva....joj samo da sve bude ok i da mi je cerviks na mjestu i da se nije smanjivo!!
Makica kad ti je termin, mislim da smo ja i ti tu negdije, meni je 19.12.!
Javi kako je bilo na pregledu!

----------


## Mojca

Makice, Bebice ~~~~~~~~~ za vesele preglede sa suzicama radosnicama u oku.  :Smile:  

Jutro curke.  :Smile:

----------


## mali-mis

Jutro cure :Smile: 
Makice sretno i javi kako je bilo
Bebice sretno i tebi u cetvrtak

I ugodan trudnicki dan svima  :Love:

----------


## Makica

drage moje , eto mene sa uzv! definitivno imamo decka i curu, imamo i slicice za dokaz, he, he! decko je 470g, a curica 370g, oboje oko 20cm! i jednostavno su preeeeedivni! usce zatvoreno, pregled cista desetka! 
bebica2, prvo mi je dr racunala termin i rekla 16.12., ali kasnije je pomjereno na 08.12. da, bas sam jujtros pomislila da smo tu negdje sa terminima! 
mojca, hvala na prekrasnim zeljama, uzivala sam, suze idu, a dr mi kaze da je tako i ona plakala svaki put, isto je bila mpo trudnica i uspjela na klomifenima. 
sada nam slijedi malo jaci obracun sa imenima, ali jeeedva cekam!

----------


## Mojca

Makice, savršeno!  :Smile:  
Je li moglo bolje?  :Smile:  

Mali mis... ugodan trudnički dan? 
Da baš sam jutros razmišljala kako sam se konačno opustila, spavam puno, sve radim kad me uhvati volja za to, nema baš nikakvog pristika... i uživam u tome... ali, kad dođe cura, to je se u trenu okrenuti naglavačke... neće biti spavanja, neće bti "sad mi se ne da", neće biti doručka u trajnju od pola sata... i sličnih trudničkih navika. 
I moram priznati da me malo frka te strelovite promjene. Uzdam se u majčicu prirodu da je i za to pripremila prikladne hormone.  :Smile:  Inače, bit će zeznuto.  :Laughing:

----------


## Bebica_2

Makica super za pregled!!!!!!!!!!!Samo tako dalje!!
Ma meni isto stalno taj termin sele par dana gore-dole al ja sam rekla da dočekam 1.12. pa onda mogu rodit!
Ufff ja mislim da više nikad neću poželjet da mi je samo malo ležat!Danas mi je točno godinu dana od kad sam doma i ne radim, naime prije točno godinu dana na današnji dan sam bila na punkciji to mi je ujedno bio i prvi dan godišnjeg kasnije sam samo produžila bolovanje i porodiljni i sad bome opet produžila :Smile: 
I naravno svo to vrijeme na mirovanju tako da sam već uspijela kauč i madrac u sobi razmrdat :Laughing: 
Cure jel vam dr. mjeri cerviks sa uzv-om i kolki vam je?meni je to jedina briga jer mi se s blizancima naglo skraćivo i to je bio uzrok lošeg kraja pa me sad strah za poludit!

----------


## klara

> ...
> Cure jel vam dr. mjeri cerviks sa uzv-om i kolki vam je?meni je to jedina briga jer mi se s blizancima naglo skraćivo i to je bio uzrok lošeg kraja pa me sad strah za poludit!


I meni je cerviks bio najveća briga jer se u prvoj trudnoći skraćivao unatoč serklaži i mirovanju.
Ovaj puta je oko 20. tj. bio 22mm, opet serklaža i mirovanje, ali se uopće nije skraćivao. Sad sam u 39. tj., skinuli su mi šavove i još uvijek sam zatvorena.

----------


## Bebica_2

Meni je u trudnoći s blizancima na početku bio 45mm al se oko 20. tj. naglo počo skraćivat i zadnje kad su mi ga mjerili bio je 22mm al sam nakon toga rodila u roku od dva dana.
Sad mi je na pregledu nakon trudnoće i znači neposredno prije ove trudnoće bio 38mm i do sada je na svakom pregledu bio 38mm sad me skroz strah četvrtka i pregleda, šta će bit, al ja 90% vremena ležim i pazim se pa se nadam da će ostat na mjestu!

----------


## visibaba

> Cure jel vam dr. mjeri cerviks sa uzv-om i kolki vam je? meni je to jedina briga jer mi se s blizancima naglo skraćivo i to je bio uzrok lošeg kraja pa me sad strah za poludit!


Bebica_2, cervikometrija je najznacajnija u razdoblju 15.-22.tt kada se ultrazvucnim mjerenjem cerviksa odredjuje procjena rizika prijevremenog poroda. Guglaj _ultrazvucna cervikometrija,_ dobit ces odlican clanak (meni se sad nece otvoriti, ne znam zasto pa ne mogu staviti link). Ugl, cerviks bi tada trebao biti vise od 25mm do max 50mm, srednje vrijednosti su: _"Medijan vrijednosti duljine cerviksa je 40 mm prije 22 tjedna, 35 mm između 22 – 32 tjedna te 30 mm nakon 32 tjedna. "_ Eh da sam ovo sve znala sa svojih 20tt, ne bi me toliko pipkali, mjerkali i (pre)strasili :Rolling Eyes: .
Bebica_2, sretno u cetv na pregledu i svakako napomeni svom doktoru da zelis cervikometriju, mada vjerujem da ce te dobro pratiti s obzirom na tvoju pricu :Sad: . Sretno i cuvaj se!!!

Makica, super za odlicne vijesti s uzv :Very Happy: , a i drago mi je da ste se odlucili za kinderbete.




> I moram priznati da me malo frka te strelovite promjene. Uzdam se u majčicu prirodu da je i za to pripremila prikladne hormone. Inače, bit će zeznuto.


 :Laughing:  ovo i meni prodje kroz glavu; toliko sam se ulijenila sada na mirovanju, ajme meni, nista mi se neee daaaa!!!

----------


## Bebica_2

Visibaba uuu ma znam ja sve vezano uz to al nekako mi lakše kad čujem tuđa iskustva!!
Svaki put on meni mjeri cerviks i češće idem na preglede sve radi predostrožnosti strah je i dr.-a s obzirom na prošlu trudnoću, zato sam i na mirovanju iako se dobro osjećam, al strah je vrag!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Bebice2* sve će biti OK, vidjet ćeš  :Kiss: 
*Makice* savršeno  :Very Happy:  Super kombinacija - takvu sam si i ja priželjkivala

Mi smo danas bili na pregledu i dr. kaže da je sve super, zatvorena sam, nema sukrvice, bebe su opet veće od prosjeka (178 i 185 grama) i jedna bebica je sigurno mali dečko. Druga beba se okrenula leđima i nismo baš vidjele sa sigurnošću. Dr sumnja da su oba dečka, makar kaže da ne može biti sigurna. Ja se nadam da je ipak ova mala guza ženska  :Grin:  
I sada nam slijedi još 4 tjedna čekanja do novog UZV-a  :Laughing:

----------


## visibaba

> Visibaba uuu ma znam ja sve vezano uz to al nekako mi lakše kad čujem tuđa iskustva!!


a to sam skuzila i pomislila da je sigurno tako, al vec sam bila poslala post. nema veze, mozda jos kome pomogne.
ugl, da, meni je dr. mjerio cerviks i nalaz je bio niskorizican; al palpacijski je moja dr. smatra(la) da je smeksan i skracen pa ja lijepo mirujem.



> Svaki put on meni mjeri cerviks i češće idem na preglede sve radi predostrožnosti strah je i dr.-a s obzirom na prošlu trudnoću, zato sam i na mirovanju iako se dobro osjećam, al strah je vrag!


kakav ti je bio na proslom pregledu?
u svakom slucaju zelim ti srecu  :Love:

----------


## Bebica_2

bio je 38 mm, stalno mi je takav i prije trudnoće i za sada na svim pregledima!prošli put sam bila 18+1 tt, sad u četvrtak će mi bit 20+4 tt

----------


## mali-mis

*Makica i Sumskovoce*  divne vijesti  :Love: 
ja jedva cekam iduci uzv koji je za tri tjedna pa da ponovo vidim malu bebicu, aj sva se rastopim od te pomisli :Zaljubljen: 

Ja sam bila kuci dva tjedna i dva dana zbog previse stresa na poslu i ucrvala sam se pa sam odlucila sutra ponovo na posao, al me iskreno strah, da opet ne bude sve po starom, al valjda cu izdrzati ta tri tjedna i tri dana, pa onda godisnji i ako sve bude u redu put za Hrvatsku, joj kako se samo veselim toj pomisli.

*Mojca* ja se isto nadam da je priroda sve uredila, pa tako i postporodjajno vrijeme i da cemo se snaci u ulozi mama...mada me je vec sad strah svega toga, ali da mi dodjemo do tog trenutka, vec cemo se nekako snaci :Grin:

----------


## tally

Bok, drage moje sveznalice!
Ne pišem baš često, al vas "prolistam" tako da znate :Smile: 
Pozdrav novim curama, nek nas je što više na ovoj temi! 
Ja imam jedno pitanje; dali pijete kakav magnezij, koliko dnevno i dali vam je ginić tako rekao ili ste same došle na ideju?! Bh kontrakcije mi nekako stvaraju nervozu  :Evil or Very Mad:  iako nisu  u redovitim intervalima, često ih osjetim! A i neki  GRČIĆI u gležnjevima- povremeno! Još mi je 2 tjedna skoro do UZV, a i mog ginića nema, otišao je na GO.

----------


## Bebica_2

Ja ga pijem iako mi ginić nije ništa reko!
pijem šumeći jednu na dan, koji put ju i preskočim, al u pravilu jednu na dan!

----------


## Mojca

Da, po preporuci ginekologice uzimam magnezij po potrebi. Bioelektra 150mg šumeći za rastopiti u čaši vode ili Bioelektra 300mg koji se otapa direktno na jeziku. 
Ovaj prvi me tjera na wc, a drugi ne... pa drugog uzmem kad osjetim neke grčeve, a prvog ako previše pojedem, pa da ubrzam proces.  :Smile:  
Možeš ga bez brige uzimati, meni ga je dr. Š. iz Cita preporučio nakon pozitivne bete, a sad i ginekologica koja mi prati trudnoću.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ja pijem i DonatMg i Bolectru od 300 mg, ali me svejedno hvataju grčevi u listovima  :Sad:

----------


## nea0902

ja nisam dobila nikakav magnezij za pit ... pa ga ni ne pijem.
Cure šta mislite da ipak kupim? mislim, ne može škoditi?

----------


## Bebica_2

Mislim da ti ne može škodit!
vezano uz mg dal ima kakvih velikih razlika u proizvođačima, ja pijem šumeći od dietpharma!
Kakav je taj od Bioelektre, kolko košta i kolko je pakiranje?

----------


## Mojca

Nea, ne znam zašto bi ga pila ako nemaš grčeve ili problem sa zatvorom.  :Smile:  Magnezija bi trebalo biti dovoljno u trudničkom multivitaminu, ako ga piješ. 

Bebica, meni je frendica magistra rekla da je Bioelectra najbolji... Ovaj od 300 mg koji se rastopi na jeziku košta oko 50 kuna, a onaj od 150 za rastopiti u vodi ne znam... možda 35? Nisam sigurna. 
Inače Dietpharmu baš i ne vjerujem, ni Twinlabu, ni Natural Wealthu. Ne pitaj zašto... ne znam ni sama, čista intuicija, tako funkcioniram.  :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

Ma ja sad imam od dietpharma al ni sama više ne znam koji je bolji sve me strah da je to sve isto.
baš ću kupit ove od bioelektre kad ove potrošim, pa da probam!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja imam Mg tablete za žvakanje od Dietpharma jer mi šumeće stvaraju mućnine (po preporuci dr.-a).
Uz to pijem još Folic plus.

----------


## Mojca

Bebica, sve je to slično... Kako rekoh, moja frenica farmaceutica mi je preporučila Bioelektru... pitaj u svojoj ljekarni u čemu je razlika. 
A to za Dietpharm, kažem ti, samo moj feeling, nemam racionalno objašnjenje.  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Ma nemam tih problema, kad malo bolje promislim, da kucnem u drvo, nemam nikakvih trudničkih tegoba  :Smile:  mislila sam da to bebi koristi  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Makica i Sumskica* divne novosti ... kad vas čitam čini mi se da vrijeme leti, a kao da ste jučer betu vadile...

Što se tiče šumećeg magnezija, ja ga uzimam samoinicijativno od 25. tjedna (naravno potaknuta postovima s ove teme)... nemam nekih tegoba, ali kad sam plivala me je kao nešto bockalo u ekstremitetima, a i prevencije radi (a dobro mi je došao i radi probave, mada sada smokve obavljaju svoj posao)... ne pijem ga redovito, svaki drugi, treći dan.

----------


## KLARA31

drage trudnice,jeste imale implatacijsko krvarenje? Sutra idem vadit betu,umjesto u petak,i od jučer imam malo smečkastoga,strah me da to stvari hoće krenut a ne mogu od Utrogestana

----------


## Šiškica

Klara31 meni je nažalost spoting svaki puta značio negativnu betu.. 
s druge strane ima cura koje su unatoč njemu imale pozitivnu betu..

Znači može biti jedno i drugo.. Sretno !!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Klara* vibram za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*bebica2* meni su objašnjavali razliku u sastavu, u šumećim tabletama ima više "gluposti" koje služe da bi se tableta pretvorila u šumeći napitak, više aspartamana jer treba zasladiti cijelu čašu vode itd. Ova Bioelectra se otapa u ustima i odmah ide u krvotok taj Mg, pa ima manje popratnih sastojaka - koji su u biti smeće.
*Mojca* hihihi ni ja ne volim Dietpharm, a bome ni NW - isto intuitivno, bez ikakvog racionalnog objašnjenja
*dani82* ma da, kao da smo jučer čekale betu- a vrijeme je proletilo u tren. Apropo preporuke o teti šivalici - Dolisu znam, od nje sam naručivala dnevne uloške (platnene) i moja šogorica pelene. Super je ona. Tnx na preporuci  :Love:  
*Šiški* kako ide? Jesi još na prislinom mirovanju ili su te pustili da malo mrdneš?

----------


## ina7

> drage trudnice,jeste imale implatacijsko krvarenje? Sutra idem vadit betu,umjesto u petak,i od jučer imam malo smečkastoga,strah me da to stvari hoće krenut a ne mogu od Utrogestana


Ja sam to imala 9dpt i 16dpt ali na kraju svega beta pozitivna i evo sad smo ušli u 21tt i jedva čekamo idući tjedan UZV da vidimo hoće li biti bebač ili bebačica!!!  Sretno

----------


## KLARA31

hvala vam 
joj nitko sretniji od mene da sutra bude pozitivna beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

> drage trudnice,jeste imale implatacijsko krvarenje? Sutra idem vadit betu,umjesto u petak,i od jučer imam malo smečkastoga,strah me da to stvari hoće krenut a ne mogu od Utrogestana


Ja sam imala smećkastog 7-9 dnt i opet 11 dnt i samo cekala kad cu procuriti, a ono 13 dnt beta preko 400 i sad sam u 19. tjednu :Yes:  Zelim ti isti scenarij :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Oprala sam svu tu bebeću odjeću i sad peglam. Strašno kako je sve to sitno... pa lakše je bi košulje peglalati nego ovu siću.  :Smile:  A pelene... mislim da ćemo izabrati jednokratne.  :Smile:  I zaposliti tetu čistilicu/peglericu. Pa kad žene sve to stižu?!
Do kojeg mjeseca se ta robica mora peglati?

----------


## Jesen82

> Oprala sam svu tu bebeću odjeću i sad peglam. Strašno kako je sve to sitno... pa lakše je bi košulje peglalati nego ovu siću.  A pelene... mislim da ćemo izabrati jednokratne.  I zaposliti tetu čistilicu/peglericu. Pa kad žene sve to stižu?!
> Do kojeg mjeseca se ta robica mora peglati?


Mojca mi izabrali krevetić i vjerojatno kolica...s robicom ću se krenuti baviti ovako kad i ti, tj. u tvojim tjednima..dok mi frendice sve uvale što su planirale :Grin: 

reci da si ponosna na mene jer sam ja i dalje u nevjerici da se ovo meni/nama događa.... danas smo 26+0 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mia74

Svaka čast Mojca na pranju i peglanju..
Ja tek jučer krenula sa svim tim..danas i sutra nastavak..

Sjetila sam se da bih i torbu mogla spremiti za bolnicu..

----------


## Mojca

Da, ponosna sam na sve nas... posebno na one s dugim mpo stažem, kad se njih sjetim, dođe mi da se pokopim ušima. 

I baš si razmišljam, malo je nezahvalno žaliti se na trivijalne probleme poput peglanja na temi "nakon svega"...  :Smile:  Ali zbilja je to peglanje naporno. Posebno one trakice na starinskim benkicama. Kako su to već korištene stvari, jedva dočekam da nađem neku "s greškom" (nema trakicu ili ima sitnu rupicu), pa ju "dbacim" na hrpu koju danas ne treba peglati .  :Laughing: 
No, vježba čini majstora i valjda će sve to biti lakše nakon uhodavanja. Danas se mučim s tim kako da to uopće složim.  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

*tally* ja sam na normabelima zbog laganih bh kontrakcija..prvo sam bila 10 dana na 2 tablete dnevno.. sada sam na 1 dnevno.... magnezija uzimam nekad i po 600mg dnevno i to od Biolectre u granulama... rekao je doc da mogu jer imam trnce u nogama a nekada i jako bolne grčeve u nogama

što se tiče Normabela na njima sa više jer mi je doc super i pušemo na hladno jer i njega i drugog doktora kod kojeg idem za neke stvari, na godišnjem su...

----------


## Mojca

Uf... o torbi za bolnicu ne želim niti razmišljati. To ću u zadnji čas.  :Smile:  Peglam jer se bojim da ću biti tako velika da neću kasnije moći stajati... 
Ali Mia, tvoj tickler bogme sitno broji! Ti si nam sljedeća mama.  :Smile:  Wow!

----------


## mia74

Ovo za stajanje i peglanje je istina..samo što sam se ja isprakticirala peglat sjedečki-istina,ide sporo,ali ide :Grin: 

Da..ja još malo.Čak imam i želje-kao,ne bih sljedeći tjedan nego tamo iza Gospe..čekam sljedeći tjedan bris na streptokok+moram se javiti u trudničku-još nisam,pa da me barem jedanputa vide u bolnici gdje mislim rodit..

----------


## mali-mis

Ajde Mojca molim te reci da nije istina da se djecija robica mora pegladi, plizzzz
nema mi odurnijeg posla na ovom svitu od peglanja, a ni mm mu tu sigurno nece pomoci jer i on to mrzti, kad njemu u rijetkim trenucima treba ispeglat neku kosulju uvijek se danima prije nagadjamo tko ce...a jooooj nisam racunala na peglanje...odluka je pala definitivno jednokratne pelene :D
Joj kad cujem kako ste vi vrijedne oko priprema mene stvarno lovi panika, al se tjesim da jos nisam na po puta, pa kao ima vremena za to

----------


## lucija83

> Ajde Mojca molim te reci da nije istina da se djecija robica mora pegladi, plizzzz
> nema mi odurnijeg posla na ovom svitu od peglanja, a ni mm mu tu sigurno nece pomoci jer i on to mrzti, kad njemu u rijetkim trenucima treba ispeglat neku kosulju uvijek se danima prije nagadjamo tko ce...a jooooj nisam racunala na peglanje...odluka je pala definitivno jednokratne pelene :D
> Joj kad cujem kako ste vi vrijedne oko priprema mene stvarno lovi panika, al se tjesim da jos nisam na po puta, pa kao ima vremena za to


Draga moja, moja malena ima dvije godine i još uvijek joj sve peglam, do godine dana sam i prala njenu robicu odvojeno od naše.
Sretno svima vama i uživajte!!

----------


## Šiškica

Šumkica pitala si jel mirujem !!  Više ne !!! Hvala Bogu..

Odem do grada na kavu, skuham ručak, napravi dobar đir po kvartu predvečer s MM.. Uživam..
Činjenica je da se brzo uspušem, da mi je muka i da dalje rigam.. Al se nedam  :Cool:

----------


## Mojca

Cure, je li netko zna kako su nam Pinky i Ksena?

----------


## mali-mis

> Draga moja, moja malena ima dvije godine i još uvijek joj sve peglam, do godine dana sam i prala njenu robicu odvojeno od naše.
> Sretno svima vama i uživajte!!


Ja sam spremna odvojeno prat bebinu robu i to mi je normalno, vec se polako pripremam na to i izbacila sam iz upotrebe skoro sve deterdzente koji su s parfemima i kojekakvim kemijama, jer cak ni u trbuhu ne zelim bebu dovoditi pod utjecaj svacega, al peglanje....nikako nisam racunala s tim  :Undecided:  al ako se mora, nista mi nece biti tesko, zavoljet cu i tu radnju
Mora li se peglati i ako se roba susi u susilici, ili to nije dovoljno da pobije bakterije?

----------


## lucija83

e to ti neznam jer nemam sušilicu, malo proguglaj.

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam, ali ozbiljno razmišljam o nabavci sušilice. Roba izađe van manje zgužvana (ako se sušilica skroz ne napuni). 
Mislim da je prvih 6 mjeseci peglanje nužno... a nakon toga... nek se čeliči.  :Smile:

----------


## TwistedQ

Nema mi druge nego se uhvatiti pranja robice i peglanja.. Sve nekakao odgađam jer još nismo riješili bebinu komodu pa se ta robica nema gdje adekvatno odložiti.. Ali vrijeme nam lagano odmice i vec smo 36 tjedan  :Yes: 



Klara ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu i veliku betu

----------


## tally

Cure, baš vam hvala na odgovorima! Sigurno ću uzeti magnezij u nekom obliku! Pijem PRENATAL od N.Weltha koji ima sve osim Mg.
*Jesen,* u vezi normabela ću se posavjetovat s ginom kad odem! Jeste vi samo "pikirali" kolica i krevetić ili ste ih kupili?! Meni se nekako čini da je još rano, nemam pojma...
*KLARA* od moja 4 transvera, samo iza ovog zadnjeg (dobitnog) 9dpt sam imala impl. krvarenje! Nek to bude dobar znak i u tvom slučaju! Sretno!

----------


## KLARA31

Jooooj drage moje sinoć mi je test pokazao 2 crtice! Odmah se pojavila 2 i to je još bilo navečer,a tek mi je bio 12 dpt. Jutros vadila betu,po nalaz u 14h pa vam javim  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Klara* to je prekrasno!
Želim da ti i popodnevna beta bude velika!

----------


## Mojca

> Jooooj drage moje sinoć mi je test pokazao 2 crtice! Odmah se pojavila 2 i to je još bilo navečer,a tek mi je bio 12 dpt. Jutros vadila betu,po nalaz u 14h pa vam javim


Klara... predivno!!!!! Bravo!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
I... hvala ti za lijepo buđenje! Ustala sam već odavo, tek si me ti probudila.  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Klara31* super vijest!!Bravo!!

----------


## nea0902

I ovde ti Klara čestitam od srca  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Klara*  :Very Happy:  Čestitam  :Very Happy: Javi nam betu
Curke moje meni je danas stigao paketić od jedne drage forumašice - na burzi sam kupila bodi benkice za naše bebe i to broj 56 (kao najmanji) i taaaako su slatke  :Zaljubljen:  MM i ja smo ih vrtili po rukama dobrih 10 minuta. Ovo je prva baby odjeća koja je došla u stan, htjela sam ju ja odabrati, pa sad može stić sve ostalo.
A ja srećom za peglanje još imam vremena - kad zahladi  :Grin:  
Jedino što me sada zaokuplja je dijeta na koju me doktorica stavila  :Mad:

----------


## Mojca

Zašto dijeta, Šumskice? Nije valjda šećer?  :Sad:

----------


## Šiškica

Klara čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: biti će to velika lijepa beta :Klap:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma nije šećer nego je +7 kg do 16. tjedna  :Sad: 
Kaže dr. da nisam debela sada, kakva jesam, ali da bi ona htjela da sad usporim de mi ostane prostora za dobivanje na težini kasnije, u 3. tromjesečju.
Dobila sam onu dijetu za dijabetičarke, gdje jedem crni kruh i sir/šunku 5 x na dan...
Ma pretjerivala sam sa slatkišima (tipa 2 krofne za doručak i sendvič s mortadelom oko 12, pa oko 16 ručak, navečer sladoled i tako) i sve se zalijepilo...
Sad ću se opametiti...

----------


## Mojca

Kužim.. malo ćeš usporiti pa će biti bolje.  :Smile:  Samo već skidanje s loših ugljikohidrata (bijeli kruh, peciva, sladoled i sl.), će donijeti dobar rezultat. 
Računaj da je predviđeno da u prvom tromj. dobiješ 2 kg, u drugom 6-8 a u trećem 4-5. Tako su bar rekli na trudničkom tečaju. Ja dobila više od predviđenog do kraja 2. trom., pa su se uplašili da nije šećer. Zato sam tako reagirala. 

Inače, sladoled je, po definiciji moje sestrične koja je savjetnik za mršavljenje najgora moguća stvar koju možemo pojesti.  :Sad:  
Naravno, to me ne spriječava da ponovno pošaljem dragog 5 min pred zatvaranje dućana po King u čašici...  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Pa to i je plan - ukinuti slatkiše (posebno krofne i kroasane) i uvesti integralni kruh, više voća a manje čokolade i krekera i dva kuhana obroka - a ne bilo koja.
Kod mene je malo teže pratiti te uobičajene tablice debljanja zbog blizanaca - jer se tolerira malo veći prirast težine. U svakom slučaju, smatram to jednako bitnim za zdravlje beba kao i prestanak pušenja - pa mi ne pada teško...samo se moram naviknuti. Sretna sam što smo krenule na vrijeme, sada dok je obilje voća i povrća i dok je početak drugog tromjesečja.

A cijelo vrijeme razmišljam o tom malenom dečku i bebici pored njega...tek sada mi je sjelo kako treba šta se događa...

----------


## Bebica_2

Klara31 super vijesti, čestitam ti od srca!!!!

Ja obavila pregled sve je ok, cerviks na mjestu, još se dr. zeza mjeri on to meni i pita kolko nam je bio prošli put ja velim 38mm a on se smije sad ispada da je i duži oko 42mm, al veli ok je bitno da se ne smanjuje i veli ležanje se isplatilo i sad moram nastavit tako dalje. slijedeći put idem 3.9. na pregled kad će mi radit 4D ultrazvuk!!

----------


## Mojca

Šumskice, pa da, blizanačka trudnoća ima druge tablice...  :Smile:  
Samo ti navali na voće i povrće, integralne žitarice... ima li kod tebe za kupiti Demetrin kruh? Taj je odličan. Najkvalitetniji kod nas. 

Ja opet peglam.  :Smile:  Danas mi je lakše, već polako ulazi u naviku... (ovo čisto da Malog Misa ne obeshrabrim!)  :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Bebica2*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Prekrasno! Samo tako dalje! Meni je isto slijedeći pregled početkom 9. mjeseca i jedva čekam....
*Mojca* nema Demetrin kruha u mom gradu..bar da ja znam. Imamo one od Maurovića u Konzumu i jednu super pekaru iz Labina koja ima prodavaonicu na tržnici. Tamo ima super kruha i integralnih peciva...BTW i ja obožavam sladoled u kasne noćne sate, a ginica mi je rekla da smijem jedan navečer (ali samo jedan pakirani tipa kornet ili štapić ili max dvije kuglice onog iz banjice) i svaka večer mi je veselje  :Laughing: 
A za robicu - ma ja bih sve već prala i peglala, slagala i kad peglam odjeću od MM-a i svoju sanjarim o malenoj robici. A treba dočekat kraj ljeta da dobijem "obećane" stvarčice i da krenem s pripremama...jako mi je slatko čitati te kako se naveliko spremaš.
*Šiškice*  :Very Happy:  ma sjajno da više ne moraš mirovati  :Very Happy:  A mučnine će isto brzo proći...

----------


## Mojca

Velikodušna i je ginića s tim sladoledom... ja sebi dozvolia jedan tjedno.  :Smile: 
Zbilja, ma koliko je fin, sadrži samo puno masnoće, šećera i kemije.

----------


## Mojca

Ali zato.... budeš li išla u Italiju, toplo preporučam sladoled Grom:
http://www.grom.it/eng/gelaterie.php
Nešto najfinije na svijetu, a sve od prirodnih sastojaka... slobodno se ubij u njemu koliko hoćeš.  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

ma opustite se cure...... ja sladoled "tamanim" od 02. mj.!!!!!!!!! OBOŽAVM GA otkad sam trudna, inače nisam bila neki ljubitelj, 1 kuglica tu i tamo
mene je gin samo upozorila da ne jedem one na kuglice, zbog salmonela i dr. bakterija koje su u điru jer da je prošle god imala jedan spontani zbog toga, tako da sam na konfekcioniranom
naravno sve opet ovisi kg, ja sam na +14kg do sada i BAŠ ME BRIGA  :Smile: 
a što se tiče peglanja, kako mi je bilo mučno u I trom naučila sam peglati sjedeći i to na kompjuterskoj stolici, onoj koja se može podešavati po visini, obavezno se smjestim ispred TV i peglam, niti ne primjetim koliko toga opeglam dok npr traje neki ljubić  :Smile: 
Klara31 čestitam na crtici i čekam s veseljem izvještaj Bette!

----------


## KLARA31

Drage moje beta 651!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Laughing:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Drage moje beta 651!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ma to te ja pitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Bravo! Čestitam!!!!

*Vojvođanka* totalno si u pravu za ovaj rinfuzo sladoled - ja ga izbjegavam u širokom luku...ali Ledo...e oni rade dobar sladoled...ubili me s onim pakiranjima 6 štapića u 1 kutiji...

----------


## Mojca

Bravi Klara!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

prvo da Klari čestitam na lijepoj beti!

ja sam sada na 26+ na 9,5 kg.... na zadnjem pregledu na 22+ sam bila na +7,5kg i doktor je rekao da sam u granicama prihvatljivosti.. da ako toliko dobijem još do kraja da je to ok....

----------


## mali-mis

*Klara*  divna vijest, cestitam od srca i bas si mi uljepsala dan :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Bebica* super vijest i od tebe sa uzv, bas lijepo da je cerviks uredan i da se opustis zbog svega onoga od prije  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Sumskovoce* +7 za blizance mi i ne zvuci toliko puno, al naravno bolje je pripaziti i kao sto Mojca rece smanjiti lose uh, a povecati unos proteina, voca i povrca...i ja se od svega najvise bojim kg, za sad mislim da nisam puno dobila 4 kg,17+4, al ja sam u teskoj kategoriji od pocetka, trudim se svim silama izbjegavati losu hranu koja deblja i slatkise, al mi se ponekad bas jede ta hrana, pa si to i prustim, al isto mislim da bi se trebala vratiti na totalnu zdravu prehranu s tamnim kruhom, puno povrca,manje voca i dosta proteina, tako sam jela u prvih 12 tj i za to vrijeme dobila samo 1 kg...od kad sam posla jesti sve pomalo, pocela sam i bujati...
*Mojca* hvala na ohrabrenju, al mi izgleda nece trebati, jer se dragi dobrovoljno prijavio da ce on preuzeti na sebe da pegla robu za bebaca, ako cu ja biti dobra da mu kuham svaki kao i dosada....hm naravno da sam rekla :Yes: 

svim curkama veliki pozdrav

----------


## Mojca

Mali mis, bravo, to se zove muž!  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

samo da vas na brzinu sve iscmačemo moje curke i ja 
još malo hrabre mame moje, pa ćete doživjeti najveću moguću sreću!!!

uživajte i sretno vam, nemam se baš vremena javljati, njih 2 su stvarno handfull, a još mi se ugnjojila rana od carskog reza pa stvarno ništa ne stignem, a ni ne mogu baš sjediti (ne smim ih niti dizati)

----------


## Jesen82

> samo da vas na brzinu sve iscmačemo moje curke i ja 
> još malo hrabre mame moje, pa ćete doživjeti najveću moguću sreću!!!
> 
> uživajte i sretno vam, nemam se baš vremena javljati, njih 2 su stvarno handfull, a još mi se ugnjojila rana od carskog reza pa stvarno ništa ne stignem, a ni ne mogu baš sjediti (ne smim ih niti dizati)


pinkice :Heart:  samo ti polako i ljubi svoje srećice...kojima ne znam ime...možda mi prišapneš jednom kada stigneš :Wink:

----------


## mali-mis

> Mali mis, bravo, to se zove muž!


Mojca zato sam si ja odabrala mladjega da ga moju preodgojiti, od ponosnoga maminog sina do muzica za pozeliti trebalo mi je samo 10tak godina  :Dancing Fever:  da ne ispadne sad da sam neka vjestica, mazim ja njega i pazim kako se samo pozeliti moze :Wink:

----------


## frka

Pinky  :Bye: 

 :Kiss:  curkama!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Pinky  :Klap: ! 
 :Kiss:  curkama!

----------


## nea0902

Pinky  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebica_2

Pinky :Klap:  :Klap:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## dani82

*Pinky*  :Kiss:  tebi i curkama ... držim fige da se rana čim prije dovede u red pa da u potpunosti možeš uživati u svojim curkama!

----------


## Pinky

curke su ema i maša 
 :Heart: 
 :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

Prekrasna imena! 
Još jednom čestitke!

----------


## seka35

prekrasno pinky,cestitam!
 evo sad mog izvjestaja sa danasnjeg ultrazvuka!
 danas sam 27+2 i bebica super napreduje,teska 1151gr. i duga252  sve odgovara    ... cetiri dana ide unaprijed ,ali dr. je rekao da je to u granicama normale...
danas je i po treci put potvrdio da je djecak ,cak nam je posebnu slicicu spola napravio gdje se vidi jako dobro. dobila sam danas inekciju BETAMETHSon i sutra cu primiti jednu za sazrijevanje pluca ako bi doslo do prijevremenog poroda ,jel su me podvezali ,pa dr. kaze hoce da me pripremi u slucaju za ne daj boze...
eto to je najnovije ...
 pusa za sve trudnice! 
redovno vas citam ,ali se nekako rijetko javim

----------


## Jesen82

> curke su ema i maša



kao da sam znala :Smile: ....moja će isto biti Ema :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Pinky  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  lijepa imena su cure dobile.  :Smile:  

Žao mi je za problem s ranom... sigurno nije lako.  :Sad:  Nadam se da će brzo proći i da ćeš uskoro opušteno uživati u majčinstvu.  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*seka*  :Very Happy:  super je bebica, a sad polako gurati dalje i rasti mami ispod  :Heart: 

*pinky*  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  ema i maša - divno!!! Uživaj draga   :Kiss:

----------


## pretorija

evo i ja da se malo javim u vezi kg sad sam, 25+3 i dobila samo malo manje od 5 kg tako da sam jedva cekala pregled da vidim ako je sve ok
dr. mi je rekao da se ne brinem da je beba ok 880gr. i da nemoram da se debljam jer mi je trbuh mali i svi me pitaju dal jedem dovoljno vec mi je neugodno.
prije trudnoce sam morala pazit na ishranu a sada super nista me se ne lovi mislim da mi hormoni dobro cine.
jedino nista slatko ne jedem inace nisam ljubitelj slatkog a sada jos manje jedino voce dosta jedem.
i vecinom pijem vodu i cajeve i svako jutro friski sok od 1 cikle 1 mrke i mandarinka ili limun 1 to mi dragi pravi :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Evo me malo i kod vas. Vratili se s mora, ja sam se pošteno nakupala i najurcala po Istri i okolici (srećom pa mučnine kod mene uvijek kreću negdje od kasno popodne pa skroz do navečer). I dalje ne volim slatko, što kiselije to bolje. A trbuh mi je već pravi trudnički, kao u trećem tromjesečju (uistinu bez pretjerivanja). E sad me čeka sva ona dijagnostika ...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Joj *andream*, znam kako ti je. 
Mi smo u srijedu obavili amnio i sad čekamo...

----------


## andream

MIa, gdje si radila ac? Jesi radila kombinirani probir prije toga?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Jesam, kombinirani mi je bio loš. Anomaly scan ok no ipak smo se odlučili za amnio.
Sve sam radila u Viliju.

----------


## Šiškica

I ja sam u 12 tj. radila kombinirani i nije baš dobar pa je sad na redu tripl test..
Nadam se da u Vinogradskoj neće biti problema s naručivanjem.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja nisam radila tripl test. A kakav ti je kombinirani?

----------


## andream

Ja sam sve to prošla u prvoj trudnoći pa znam što mi je za očekivati. Mene je dr A slao prvo na kombinirani koji nije bio tako loš (jedino biokemijski rizik nešto lošiji) ali zato double katastrofa i rekao da idem na ac. Sad ću u ovoj trudnoći raditi ipak samo kombinirani za koji unaprijed znam da će biti loš i gotovo sigurno ću na ac. Na double i triple test i ne pomišljam jer mislim da nema smisla, manje je pouzdan i često puno lošiji i od kombiniranog.Moram priznati da sam nekako smirenija u ovoj T jer znam kako sve to izgleda,što mi je za očekivati i koji su rizici za sve to skupa.

----------


## Makica

klara, cestitam na pozitivnom testu i ogromnoj beti! 
sumskice, bravo za tebe i tvoje bebice! znat ces sigurnije slijedeci put spol! prekrasnooooooo!
pusa pinky i malim ljepoticama!

----------


## Šiškica

andream i mene je dr. A poslao na kombinirani, kad su stigli nalazi komentirao je da ne paničarim da često MPO trudnicama budu takvi rezultati a bebe žive i zdrave.. ( dokaz i tvoj preslatki mišek)

S jedne strane se pitam jel ima uopće smisla ići dalje na pretrage jer to su ipak statističke vjerojatnosti..a s druge strane opet ću sve obaviti što preporuče.. zbog svoga mira.

----------


## Mojca

Meni su rezultati kombiniranog bili odlični. Jedino je dobni rizik na bio povišen (1:84 što je za očekivati i nije me uzrujalo)... pa je dr. savjetovala da ne idem na AC (miomi), što sam ja s oduševljenjem prihvatila, jer mi je pomisao na tu veliku iglu tako blizu bebe bila nepodnošljiva. 

Frendici su pak rezultati kombiniranog bili strašni, išla je na AC, na koncu rezultati savršeni! Ali, tih nekoliko tjedana izmađu kombiniranog i rezultata AC bili su izuzetno stresni za nju, rekla je da nikad ne bi radila kombinirani da je znala što ju čeka, da bi uredno čekala AC na koju je ionako spremala ići. 

Iz svega toga, zaključak je da, ako vam je AC prihvatljiva, preskočite testove, oni su ionako samo statistika. Double i triple su bar meni osobno nedovoljno pouzdani, double je pouzdan 60-70%, a triple tek oko 50%. 
Ako vam je amniocinteza, kao meni, neprihvatljiva, preporučam samo kombinirani. Uz anomality scan u 20. tt, naravno.  

*Šiškice*, ne razumijem kako nalazi kombiniranog mogu biti lošiji za MPO trudnice? Da li ti je to doktor objasnio?

----------


## andream

Onako općenito, rezultati kombiniranog su lošiji zbog primanja hormonalnih terapija (a mi smo svakako primali raznorazne hormone prije T), negdje sam čak pročitala da se sve to kumulira u našem organizmu i može na to utjecati. Kod mene je bila u prvoj trudnoći i početna blizanačka trudnoća, što je imalo rezultat i na loš nalaz biokemijskog rizika. Dr A je o tome tada pisao i neku studiju i sve mu je to još bilo zanimljivo, kasnije sam mu čak fotokopirala sve moje nalaze uključujući i na sreću dobar rezultat ac.

----------


## Mojca

Andream, kužim, ima smisla. Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Cure, do kad ste uzimale utriće? Jeste li postupno smanjivale ili ne? Ja sam za sada na 3 puta 2 tbl, a kako mi više nema ekipe na odjelu zbog g.o., a štreberski sam tip, zanimaju me vaša iskustva.Razmišljam da stanem s 13. tt, postupno, nadam se da je to OK?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam uzimala 3x2 do 13 tt. Nakon toga sam tjedan dana uzimala 3x1.

----------


## Bebica_2

Ja sam isto do cca 11-12 tj. uzimala 3x2 onda još jedno tjedan dana 3x1 i prestala!Tako mi je i dr. reko!

----------


## Šiškica

> Ja sam isto do cca 11-12 tj. uzimala 3x2 onda još jedno tjedan dana 3x1 i prestala!Tako mi je i dr. reko!


I ja isto ovako ..

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam do 16 tt bila na 3x2, pa onda do 20 tt na Duphastoneu. 
Par stranica unazad bilo je govora o tome i neka objašnejnja su bila... mislim na ovoj temi.. nisam ziher. Ak ti se da tražiti.  :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

> Cure, do kad ste uzimale utriće? Jeste li postupno smanjivale ili ne? Ja sam za sada na 3 puta 2 tbl, a kako mi više nema ekipe na odjelu zbog g.o., a štreberski sam tip, zanimaju me vaša iskustva.Razmišljam da stanem s 13. tt, postupno, nadam se da je to OK?


ja cu opet ko papiga - ne bih na svoju ruku prekidala terapiju! konzultiraj se ipak prvo s lijecnikom!

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam usla u 20. tjedan i dalje moram uzimati 3x2 utrice. Jos cu ih uzimati sigurno 2 tjedna kada idem opet u bolnicu na pretrage. Mislim da je bolje da ih uzimas sve dok se ne konzultiras s dr-om, ne mogu stetiti.

Za 3 dana idemo na anomaly scan, nadam se da ce rezultati pretrage biti dobri i da cemo saznati stize li nam decko ili cura :Bouncing:

----------


## andream

buga, a zašto moraš uzimati tako dugo, jel ti tko objasnio? najčešće se uzimaju u prvom tromjesečju, čitala sam da ih kasnije nema potrebe uzimati jer se progesteron ionako stvara prirodno. Ja sam ih uzimala prvi put do 14tt, a sad ću pitati doktora.

----------


## tonili

*Andream* ja sam ih koristila malo dulje - negdje do 16 tt - kao radi blizančeka. U biti mi je doc negdje u 14 tt rekao da polako prekidam - smanjim dozu i dok potrošim kraj - tak sam i napravila.

----------


## Mojca

Andream, meni je dr. L produžila prvo utriće do 16 tt, pa onda Duphastone. U 20 tt je dr. R. bio na zamjeni, pa je rekao da studija koja tvrdi da uzimanje progesterona umanjuje rizik od prijevremenog poroda (ili tak nešto)nije dokazana. Pa sam se skinula i s toga u 20 tt. 
Mislim da to ovisi o pristupu lječnika... da nema baš nekog jednoglasnog mišljenja.

----------


## andream

definitivno ovisi o liječniku. a u uputsvima piše da je uzimanje nakon trećeg tromjesečja štetno za jetru i da se smije uzimati samo u prvom tromjesečju.

----------


## andream

ispravka-nakon prvog tromjesečja štetno je za jetru (eh opet trudnička smotanost). od sada ću par puta provjeravati što sam napisala prije nego što enteriram.

----------


## mali-mis

Ja sam progesteronu bila samo 14 dana nakon transfera, danski ljecnici kazu da za dalje nema potrebe, jer kad se plod primi tijelo pocme samo stvarati progesteron i nema potrebe za daljim dodatnim uzimanjem sa strane, da je to samo opterecenje za organizam....po starom protokolu, prije novih saznanja na tom podrucju i u Danskoj se progesteron uzimao cijelo prvo tromjesecje.... Nije da nesto zelim nekome sugerirati, cisto dijelim iskustvo i informiram kako je u drugim zemljama  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Pa sad ti budi pametan!  :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Baš - Mojca - ne znaš kako ćeš pogriješiti.
Recimo u knjizi dr. Christiane Northrup kaže da uzimanje progesterona tijekom 1. tromjesečja spriječava prerani porod. Ali - da se to ne odnosi na višeplodnu trudnoću.
Moja ginica je meni ukinula utriće točno na 12+0 i bila sam sva u strahu kad sam prestala... srećom je sve bilo ok i sad tek vidim kako je lijep život bez njih  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Ma i ja zapravo jedva čekam da se "skinem" s njih. Ujutro i navečer još ajde budu tamo gdje im je mjesto, al popodne nastojim kad god mogu biti doma jer ih baš ne volim piti. Inače nakon transfera su se sestre zezale da mi stavljaju "bisere"  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

baš je lijepo biti na ovoj temi  :Smile: 
jeste li nastavile sa Andolom 100 nakon pozit.bete,meni rekao Poljak da nastavim pit svaki dan do prvog uzv, a to je već kraj 6.tjedna

----------


## Mojca

Ja Andol 100 pijem stalno (mislim, od početka postupka, do kraja trudnoće), zbog faktora trombofilije. 
Provjeri zašto ti ga je dao...

----------


## Makica

i ja andol 100 pijem jos uvijek, nije mi doktor objasnjavao zasto, jednostavno mi je rekao da nastavim terapiju, a to i radim. ne moze bas skoditi, bar ja mislim, ali uvijek ga poslusam sto mi kaze. valjda on zna zasto!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ja Andol 100 pijem stalno (mislim, od početka postupka, do kraja trudnoće), zbog faktora trombofilije.


Kod mene ista situacija.

----------


## KLARA31

Da li je ijedna od vas tražila od poslodavca da poveća plaću radi prosjeka?
Meni je smanjena ima skoro god dana,i još nam trećinu plaće da u obliku bona u dućanu,tako da mi je minimalac na računu.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Klara* nisam tražila povećanje, nebih ga ni dobila najvjerojatnije. Ali kod prosjeka plaće za rodiljnu naknadu se gleda ukupno obračunata plaća, a ne iznos isplaćen na račun. Tako da i vrijednost bonova će tebi ući u prosjek. Pogledaj si prosjek bruto plaća na zadnjih 6 isplatnih lista - taj bruto prosjek će ti HZZO uzet u obzir. Lijepo te je čitati ovdje  :Kiss:  
*Makice* tebi ću samo jednu pusu poslat-  onako ispod pulta  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebica_2

Klara potpisujem Sumskovoce vezamo za prosijek plaće, a i da ti ju sad poveća morala biš još radit da ti to ima kakav utjecaj jer uzima se prosijek od 6. mjeseci unazad, a i znam za slučajeve di je ovima u HZZO-u bilo sumljivo to povećanje plaće pa su čačkali po tome a žene u međuvremenu dobivale minimalac!
Ma lako za naknadu bitnije je da ti sad čuvaš svoju mrvicu!!

----------


## KLARA31

Ma tako je, neću ništa ni pitat,kolegica iz računovodstva mi rekla da ulazi bon,to nisam znala,baš me razveselila. A platne liste ne dobivamo odavno tako da to sama nisam mogla vidit.  :Kiss:

----------


## bugaboo

> buga, a zašto moraš uzimati tako dugo, jel ti tko objasnio? najčešće se uzimaju u prvom tromjesečju, čitala sam da ih kasnije nema potrebe uzimati jer se progesteron ionako stvara prirodno. Ja sam ih uzimala prvi put do 14tt, a sad ću pitati doktora.


Mene od gubitka 1 duplica vode u Petrovoj i stalno mi produzuju utrice, ne znam tocno zasto, mozda da se taj plod lakse razgradi :Unsure:  Nadam se da ce mi ih sad za 2 tjedna ukinuti. 

Cula sam da ih kod dosta rizicnih trudnoca cesto produzuju i nakon 12. tt jer osim sto u ranoj trudnoci pomaze hraniti plod, prije nego posteljica preuzme tu ulogu, utrogestan djeluje relaksirajuce na maternicu tj. sprecava kontrakcije pa je i to jedan od razloga zasto ga doktori daju.

----------


## kaja76

Bok svima, redovito vas citam makar se bas i nisam jos javljala na ovom podforumu, prerano mi je jos nekako...tek 10 tt. ali evo dok ovako raspravljate o tim naknadama nesto mi je palo na pamet. Nedavno sam čula od jedne bivše trudnice da je za bolovanje komplikacije u trudnoći dobivala ono maksimalno 4250 kn, a da uz to žena ima pravo, ako je na bolovanju provela više od 90 dana, dobiti još 3000 kn jednokratno na kraju bolovanja. Zaposlena je kod države, pa ne znam odnosi li se to samo na državne službenike ili na sve. je li tko čuo za to?

----------


## bugaboo

> Nedavno sam čula od jedne bivše trudnice da je za bolovanje komplikacije u trudnoći dobivala ono maksimalno 4250 kn, a da uz to žena ima pravo, ako je na bolovanju provela više od 90 dana, dobiti još 3000 kn jednokratno na kraju bolovanja. Zaposlena je kod države, pa ne znam odnosi li se to samo na državne službenike ili na sve. je li tko čuo za to?


Dobrodosla, zelim ti skolsku trudnocu!

Moja kuma koja radi kao uciteljica u skoli je prije 2 godine dok je bila na komplikacijama dobila tu jednokratnu pomoc, ali mislim da je to samo za drzavne sluzbenike. Ja sam nazalost kod privatnika pa se nisam dalje raspitivala.

----------


## Bebica_2

Kaja dobro nam došla!!
Na tu naknadu imaš pravo ako vam to postoji u kolektivnom ugovoru ili u nekom drugom aktu!al pitaj ništa te ne košta!

----------


## kaja76

Hvala na dobrodošlici! Ma  pitala sam vec, ali tajnica nam je nova pa jos uči. Ja još radim, rekla mi dr. u Ri i ova moja nek radim dok se osjećam ok, ali drago mi je čuti da postoje firme koje to daju. Ispiat cu to malo vise narednih tjedana

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, nisam nigdje vidjela ništa za Ksenu, jesam li negdje uspjela zaobići lijepu vijest? Zadnje što znam je da je otišla u bolnicu na carski.

----------


## eva133

> Cure, nisam nigdje vidjela ništa za Ksenu, jesam li negdje uspjela zaobići lijepu vijest? Zadnje što znam je da je otišla u bolnicu na carski.


Rodila je curicu, koliko sam dobro zapamtila.

----------


## Mojca

ValaMala, kako si ti nakon svih peripetija? Sve ok?
 :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Mirujem, mirujem i opet mirujem.  :Smile:  Luda sam već od silnog ležanja, ali sve za bebolina. Radili smo kombinirani, nuhalni, cijelu priču i sve je super, a sada čekamo sljedeći uzv i jako mi je teško to dočekati (sljedeći tjedan). Do sada zbog svih tih komplikacija sam imala relativno često uzv, a ovo je najveća pauza, pa mi je teško ne luditi od straha je li sve ok ponekad. 

Inače sada smo 13+3 i još sam na utrićima 3x2. Uz to i prenatal+folacin i onaj bioelektra Mg. Muku mučim sa zatvorom i totalnom nesanicom (zaspem oko 5 ujutro bez obzira kad legnem), ali sve su to slatke muke, nakon svega spremna sam na bilo što samo da sve bude ok s našim čudašcem. E da, smiješno je, sada kada svima prestaju mučnine i počinje mirniji period trudnoće, 2. tromjesečje, meni su počele jutarnje mučnine s povraćanjem. Do sada ništa, a prije tjedan dana odjednom. I uvijek ujutro prije nego išta uspijem pojesti. 

I tako smo vam mi sada. Trbuh je već velik, uskočila sam u trudničku odjeću i veseli me pogled na bušu koja raste. To i te mučnine mi je kao neka utjeha da je sve ok. Inače, teško mi se pridružiti ovom podforumu, jel prerano, joj nemam pojma. Grlim vas sve i vaše trbuščiće!  :Wink: 

E da, još jedno pitanje vezano za cerviks, koliko se tolerira da je "otvoren" u ovoj fazi trudnoće. Što ako je otvoren kao vrh prsta, jel to normalno ili bi trebao biti skroz "začepljen"? Inače kako sam bila po bolnicama i na tih  par uzv uvijek  u bolnici, nisam još počela voditi trudnoću kod ginača, to ću sada dogovoriti na sljedećem uzv u bolnici, gdje i kako ću voditi trudnoću, tako da mi još nitko nije gledao cerviks, a kada si stavljam utriće, osjetim kao da je vrh malo otvoren...

----------


## Mojca

ValaMala, drago mi je da je sve ok.  :Zaljubljen:  
Bilo bi ljepše, opuštenije i lakše da ne moraš mirovati... ali što je tu je, možda ti to ukinu u nekom trenutku. Držim fige da mučnine prestanu i da počneš osjećati bebine pokrete, nakon tog trenutka je sve lakše.  :Smile:  

Pusa i tebi i malom čudesnom biću u tvojoj buši. Samo nek raste...  :Heart:

----------


## Bebica_2

ValaMala ja ti isto muku mučim s cerviksom nakon prošlog prijevremenog poroda u 24.tj.
Meni ga ginić svaki put mjeri uzv-om i sad mi je na 38mm od početka trudnoće inače neka najdoljnja granica je 20mm (neki će reć i 25mm) bitno je i kojeg ti je oblika ušće to on vaginalno provjerava!
Zbog cerviksa sam i na mirovanju tako da su mi krevet i kauč najbolji prijatelji  :Smile: 
Samo ti miruj, imat ćemo poslije vremena za šetnju samo da sve prođe ok!

----------


## ValaMala

Ma joj znaš prepalo me kad sam stavljala utriće i skužila da je otvor cerviksa tako da može stati vrh prsta, a pošto nemam pojma o tome ne znam jel to ok ili katastrofa. Jedva čekam taj pregled.

----------


## Bebica_2

Ma nemoj se brinut već bi ti oni rekli da nije dobro, na slijedećem pregledu pitaj dr.-a sve vezano uz cerviks i nek ti ga izmjeri!
i nemoj ništa teško dizat niti radit, ja i sjedenje izbjegavam jer i to radi pritisak dole, rađe legnem!

----------


## ValaMala

hvala ti, tako i radim

----------


## sandy2006

Znam da se *Klara* ovdje druži s vama pa samo da vam javim da je jutros rodila curicu!Sve je prošlo ok.

----------


## bugaboo

Klara cestitam na princezici :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Moram se pohvaliti da smo danas kupili prvu stvarcicu za bebu, mobil za kindac koji projektira likove na plafon i ima daljinski :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Čestitam Klari i ovdje*

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke s najdražeg podforuma...šaljem Vam veeeeliki pozzzz s Jadrana....samo da vam se javim da smo sada 12+1 i prošli tjedan smo radili probir i dobili rezulatat 1:10000 .... NN je 1.2....naš dr. je jako zadovoljan...bebač nam maše rukicama i nogicama...češka se po glavi....čitala sam o skidnju s utrića...mi smo krenuli prošli tjedan...a skidamo se kombinacijom...2+1+2, a nakon 7 dana 2+0+2...itd svaki tjedan jedna manje...dako da smo do sredine rujna čisti...

Čestitke KLARI  i princezi dobrodošlica  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala* prelijep ti je avatar :Klap:  Samo miruj i slusaj dr i bice sve ok. *Klari* cestitke na princezi :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Vojvođanka

KLARI ČESTITKE I DOBRODOŠLICA JOŠ JEDNOJ PRINCEZICI  :Smile: 
Znam da je vani sparina i jedva se diše, ali da li vi otičete?????
Ja se uplašim kad vidim svoja stopala i članke, ko da su od slonice, a prsti na rukama su se pretvorili u ćevape, ujutro još nekako ali do naveče sva oteknem...
17.08. imam pregled pa me baš zanima što će mi gin. reći
i još nešto, od jutros bilježim 80kg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! što će reći 15kg u +, nadam se da je bar koja kilica od vode  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Klara* čestitam na princezi!!!

*Vojvođanka* vjerujem da je koja kilica od vode... Za oticanje nema neke pomoći, možeš samo puno vode pit, ne stajat previše, nogice na povišeno. Ali nema panike ako ti tlak nije povišen i ako ti je nalaz mokraće u redu (to ćeš saznati za koji dan). Meni su jučer prvi put prsti na rukama malo otekli, ali nekako se nadam da je to bilo od kombinacije one sparine i mog pješačenja u podne.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vojvođanka* nisi jedina koja otiče - ja sam puna vode - bedra i listovi su otečeni, kad prstom stisneš ostane trag, pa se vrati na mjesto tek nakon nekog vremena. Članci i prsti, stopala - to mi je još ok, za sada. Pomaže mi gel za vene i kapilare od Nikala, osjećam se bolje od njega jer hladi ugodno. 
Počela me već trudnička insomnia - noću zaspem oko 2-3 ujutro, pa se budim u 6, pa opet u 8, pa spavam popodne od 3 do 4. A prije sam spavala kao puh... I teško mi se namjestiti, jastuka imam oko sebe cijelu četu. Jedva čekam da mi stigne jastuk za dojenje - možda ću se s njim namjestiti nekako....

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo mene od dr. imamo decka i curu ( za decka je 100 % sigurna ) najvjerovatnije  :Heart:   :Heart: 
Sa bebama sve 5, super napreduju, ja zatvorena, malo me ubrzan puls zeza ali nista zabrinjavajuce  :Grin: 
Noge mi nateknu samo kad duze stojim a kila za 22 tjedna + 6,5  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

*ValaMal*a, predivan avatar.  :Zaljubljen:  
*Iva Mia*, bravo za probir!  :Smile:  
*Tomislava*, :herat: za lijepu kombinaciju. 

Ja se budim otečena, odnosno prsti na rukama mi jutro budu otečeni i često ukočeni. Ima još netko takve "probleme"? 

Noge mi otiču kad je vruće... evo danas je baš ok dan, od 9 do 16 sad sam čistila  i pritom većinu vremena provela na nogama, noge nisu nimalo otekle, a jučer, po onoj vrućini je bila koma... nisam mogla Crocsice obuti, koje nosim za po doma, a nisam mrdnula cijeli dan. 

Moram priznati da za po vani nosim MBT sandale (a danas sam ih nosila i u kući dok sam čistila) i da se jedino u njima ne umaram... spašavaju me! U petak sam cijeli dan šetala po Ljubljani... i super, jesam bila umorna na kraju dana, ali to bi bila i bez trudnoće.  :Smile:  

Pijem dosta vode, a kad otičem i čaj od koprive... ali nisam vijdela neku razliku... 
Cure  :Love: !

----------


## Jesen82

> *ValaMal*a, predivan avatar.  
> *Iva Mia*, bravo za probir!  
> *Tomislava*, :herat: za lijepu kombinaciju. 
> 
> Ja se budim otečena, odnosno prsti na rukama mi jutro budu otečeni i često ukočeni. Ima još netko takve "probleme"? 
> 
> Noge mi otiču kad je vruće... evo danas je baš ok dan, od 9 do 16 sad sam čistila  i pritom većinu vremena provela na nogama, noge nisu nimalo otekle, a jučer, po onoj vrućini je bila koma... nisam mogla Crocsice obuti, koje nosim za po doma, a nisam mrdnula cijeli dan. 
> 
> Moram priznati da za po vani nosim MBT sandale (a danas sam ih nosila i u kući dok sam čistila) i da se jedino u njima ne umaram... spašavaju me! U petak sam cijeli dan šetala po Ljubljani... i super, jesam bila umorna na kraju dana, ali to bi bila i bez trudnoće.  
> ...


prvo da te potpišem u čestitkama :Smile: 

i ja ti naotičem... i pijem čaj od koprive i vode... i većinom nema pomoći... samo se to meni događa navečer i još + trnci kroz noge... pa uzmem magnezij i onda se otuširam i odem spavati i do ujutro bude ok....ali više hodanja, čišćenja, i ako je vani sparina... navečer su noge neotečene...

čitala sam u onoj knjizi što očekivati u trudnoći da je to naoticanje normalno kod žena koje zadržavaju više vode... jer višak vode izaziva pritisak na živce pa zato trnci, naotečenost i tako..

----------


## Jesen82

> Klara cestitam na princezici
> 
> Moram se pohvaliti da smo danas kupili prvu stvarcicu za bebu, *mobil za kindac koji projektira likove na plafon i ima daljinski:dancingfever*:


gdje i za koliko nofčeka :Grin:

----------


## bugaboo

> gdje i za koliko nofčeka


U Mulleru u CC1 za 279 kn (Fisher price s medekima). Isti takav u One2playu u CC1 kosta 550 kn, nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam vidjela :Shock:

----------


## Jesen82

> U Mulleru u CC1 za 279 kn (Fisher price s medekima). Isti takav u One2playu u CC1 kosta 550 kn, nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam vidjela


baš ću ići pogledati u Gareden u Muller :Smile:  thnx draga...a krevetić? 

mi se odlučili za pandu u adaxu...ići ćemo za par tjedana ga kupiti i tako...

----------


## frka

> U Mulleru u CC1 za 279 kn (Fisher price s medekima). Isti takav u One2playu u CC1 kosta 550 kn, nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam vidjela


ja isti taj u Prenatalu neki dan platila 350kn (za poklon jednom malom novorodjenom Darianu  :Heart: ). bas su prasci s tim razlicitim cijenama! 

moja cura ima mobil iz Magic Babyja - isto imaju daljinski, a fenomenalni su jer su strasno zivih boja - sve puca od sarenila - pa se bebe ne mogu dovoljno nagledati plisanih prijatelja  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Vezano za mobile, da podijelim što sam pročitala u Velikoj knjizi razvojnih aktivnosti.  :Smile: 
Autorica govori o tme da su mobili jako važni, ali da ih treba svako malo zamijeniti drugima, pa trećima, pa vratiti prve... jer bebe gledaju, percipiraju i doživljavaju jedan mobil, nakon čega ga se zasite, "savladaju gradivo", pa onda prelaze na drugog, trećeg... pa kad im vratimo prvi mobil doživljavaju ga na potpuno novi način... Zato jer im se vid razvija još dugo nakon dolaska na svijet. 

Ja sam oduševljena Habinim drvenim mobilima  :Smile:  ali su tako skupi, da sam odlučila sama napraviti nekoliko kompleta likova koje ćemo mijenjati. Jedan komplet će biti od pap-machea, drugi od tekstila, treći od drva, četvrti od šarenog celofana itd.  :Smile:  Tako da ti isti likovi kasnije posluže i u taktilnom istaživanju svijeta kroz različite materijale. 

A imamo već spremne i flourescentne zvjezdice za plafon.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Cure čitam vas i moram priznati da će mi nedostajati to istraživanje i kupovina sitnica za bebicu, mi imamo sve to od naše štrumfice već spremno.Samo da bude sve u redu... u čet imam UZV za kombinirani probir, ipak sam odlučila ići na njega, korak po korak, pa ćemo vidjeti za dalje...

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam radila kombinirani i ispalo je da nema povećanog rizika. Kažu da ako je kombinirani dobar da nema potrebe ići na triple. Što vi mislite o tome?

----------


## Mojca

ValaMala, super  :Heart:  po meni je to to. Ne zamaraj se sa triple, jer ionako ima malu vjerovatnost. Još anomality scan u 20 tjdenu i to je to, uz redovne preglede.  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Uh ja čekam taj anomaly scann i nadam se da ce biti ok!   I to ga radim 22+3 valjda nije kasno?Mojca totalno si me inspirirala da napravim i ja mobil  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ja se osjećam kao da sam pala s marsa  :Sad: 
Kod ginice sam u 8tt hrabro izjavila da osim mjerenja nuhalnog nabora ne želim nikakvu prenatalnu dijagnostiku, na što se ona nasmijala i rekla da za blizanačku trudnoću ni nema prenatalne dijagnostike osim mjerenja NN-a i eventualno 3d UZV-a u 20-om tjednu. I od onda sam se prestala informirati... A dajte mi pojasnite u 20 tt taj anomality scan-šta je to? Je li to taj uzv kojeg je moja ginica spomenula?

----------


## a72

sumskovoce, jeste , to je taj detaljni uzv pregled koji se radi kad je sve uglavnom formirano, traje malo duze nego "obicni"...gledaju se svi organi, srcane  i mozdane komore, itd (meni je trajao cini mi se 20-ak min-tebi mozda bude i duze jer je dvoje). mislim da se kod blizica prenatalna dijagnostika (double, triple, pa cak mislim i amnio ) ne praktikuje bas radi toga sto se ne moze sa sigurnoscu znati na koju bebu se odnosi eventualni problem.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> mislim da se kod blizica prenatalna dijagnostika (double, triple, pa cak mislim i amnio ) ne praktikuje bas radi toga sto se ne moze sa sigurnoscu znati na koju bebu se odnosi eventualni problem.


Za početak hvala puno na objašnjenju!
A za ove testove, ginica kaže da nam rezultati ne bi dali nikakve odgovore jer su parametri "narihtani" za jednoplodnu trudnoću, a puko matematičko dijeljenje rezultata sa dva ne bi imalo smisla... ma nije mi žao što ne idem na te testove, bila sam ledena od straha i prije mjerenja NN-a

----------


## Mojca

Nea, nije kasno, on se radi između 20 i 24 tt.  :Smile:  

Samo hrabro s mobilom!  :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

> A dajte mi pojasnite u 20 tt taj anomality scan-šta je to? Je li to taj uzv kojeg je moja ginica spomenula?


je, to je to, iako i ne mora nuzno biti 3D. anomaly scan je detaljni uzv pregled kojim se provjeravaju svi organi i anatomija bebe/beba.




> Ma joj znaš prepalo me kad sam stavljala utriće i skužila da je otvor cerviksa tako da može stati vrh prsta, a pošto nemam pojma o tome ne znam jel to ok ili katastrofa. Jedva čekam taj pregled.


 :Laughing: 
joj ValaMala ovo me bas dobro nasmijalo, al znas zasto? jer su iste muke i mene mucile!!! i naravno da sam tako slikovito i doktoru opisala svoje brige :Laughing: . odmah mi je pogledao cerviks na uzv i izmjerio ga - sve savrseno, cerviks preko 40mm, unutarnje i vanjsko usce zatvoreni.
tako da nemoj se brinuti, zaista ne vjerujem da se otvaras vec sada. a uostalom i mirujes tako da stvarno si ne cinis nikakvu dodatnu stetu. 
nemoj zudjeti za vaginalnim pregledima cerviksa u trudnoci, jer su to jako subjektivni nalazi. cerviks se moze gledati i uzv (vaginalnom sondom) kada se izmjeri njegova duljina i pogleda se unutarnje usce (normalno zatvoreno je T oblik, a kad se pocne otvarati Y, V ili U) i vanjsko usce. takvu izmjeru je najbolje napraviti imedju 15-22tt kada se prema tom nalazu procjenjuje i eventualni rizik prijevremenog poroda.
evo link na clanak na tu temu: ultrazvucna cervikometrija

----------


## ValaMala

*Sumskica* i ja mislim da je baš tako, no imam jednu frendicu koja je sa mnom ležala u bolnici - kod Lučingera je zatrudnila s trojčekima, jedan nije imao odjek ploda i apsorbirao se, druga dva ok. Uglavnom, ona je radila nuhalni i kombinirani i bilo je sve ok. Ja sam pak mišljenja da je s blizancima to dosta nesigurno i rezultati mogu biti dvoznačni, tako da je bolje pouzdati se u anomaly.

Inače ja ludim čekajući taj uzv, dođe mi da kupim onaj baby watcher, samo da znam da je srčeko ok dok se beba još ne počne javljati... Samo da sve bude ok....  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hvala svima na objašnjenjima  :Kiss: 
I ja sam gledala taj baby watcher - ali 800 kuna mi je too much za to, nisam našla polovni i na kraju odlučila odustati. Sada se legnem i pokušam zaspati kad ova manja beba počne s nogometom po mom mjehuru. A veća beba se neki dan premiještala - promijenio mi se cijeli oblik trbuha - itako se nadam u božju providnost i guram dalje. Jer znam da bi bila panika da imam baby watcher i da na sekundu ne uhvatim otkucaje - ajme šta bi bilo... Šta ti misliš Vala - da na tren ne čuješ otkucaje s tim aparatićem- bi li se i ti prepala ko grlica?

----------


## Mojca

ValaMala, BW možeš koristiti tek od 14. tjedna... a u 20. tjednu ćeš vjerovatno početi osjećati bebine pokrete... ne znam koliko se isplati... kužim da si sva u panici, i ja sam bila... tri put sam išla na izvanredni UZV da se uvjerim da je sve ok. Ako imaš normalnog doktora neće imati ništa protiv da ti napravi kratki uzv da te umiri... ja to zovem apaurinčić uzv.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ovo ne mogu ne komentirati: 




> ja to zovem apaurinčić uzv.


Mojca - legendo  :Laughing:

----------


## visibaba

> ValaMala, BW možeš koristiti tek od 14. tjedna... a u 20. tjednu ćeš vjerovatno početi osjećati bebine pokrete... ne znam koliko se isplati...


ne znam, ja sam i s preko 30 tjedana u pojedinim trenucima zalila sto ipak nisam kupila baby watcher. mozda ja samo imam ekstremno mirnu bebu, ne znam, al meni bi se definitivno isplatio i nakon tog 20tt kad se pocnu osjecati bebini pokreti.

----------


## frka

znate kaj? ja sam lezala u bolnici dosta dugo i sestre svako juto i vecer slusalu bebe s BW i cesto se dogodilo da i njima iskusnima treba 100 godina da nadju bebine otkucaje. kak je tek onda kad sami trazimo?! bojim se da vam je to, cure, cisto kontraproduktivno i da bi svaki cas letale ginicu u panici jer niste nasle otkucaje... pogotovo kad se radi o ranoj trudnoci...

Mojca, meni je receno da se anomaly scan radi od 18-22 tt...

----------


## bugaboo

Mi danas idemo na anomaly scan :Smile:  Nadam se da ce nalaz biti kako treba. 

Jedva cekam da vidim svoju mrvicu, kako sam svako malo u bolnici na pretragama tamo mi rade uzv i nemam niti jednu slicicu od 10. tt :Mad: 
Valjda cemo saznati jel curica ili decko :Joggler:

----------


## bugaboo

> ne znam, ja sam i s preko 30 tjedana u pojedinim trenucima zalila sto ipak nisam kupila baby watcher. mozda ja samo imam ekstremno mirnu bebu, ne znam, al meni bi se definitivno isplatio i nakon tog 20tt kad se pocnu osjecati bebini pokreti.


Meni je baby watcher spas za zivce, ali sam ipak poseban slucaj jer je 1 bebi sa 9 tjedana prestalo kucati srceko pa ovu 2. koja lijepo raste svaki dan poslusam da ne bih trcala dr-u u svakom napadaju panike.

Inace ja bolje nađem otkucaje bez onog uzv gela, valjda jer imam dosta speka pa je dobar vodic :Laughing: 

U bolnici mi uvijek stave 3 kile tog gela pa im treba pola sata da nađu otkucaje :Razz:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam naručena na anomaly scan u 21 tt.
Na zadnjem uzv dr. nije mogao vidjeti spol, predpostavlja da je curica. Beba ima stalno skupljene noge.

Nakon obavljenih svih pretraga i u čekanju nalaza, mi ćemo danas malo do mora (možda vrijeme prođe brže nego na kopnu).

Svima  :Bye:

----------


## Jesen82

> znate kaj? ja sam lezala u bolnici dosta dugo i sestre svako juto i vecer slusalu bebe s BW i cesto se dogodilo da i njima iskusnima treba 100 godina da nadju bebine otkucaje. kak je tek onda kad sami trazimo?! bojim se da vam je to, cure, cisto kontraproduktivno i da bi svaki cas letale ginicu u panici jer niste nasle otkucaje... pogotovo kad se radi o ranoj trudnoci...
> 
> Mojca, meni je receno da se anomaly scan radi od 18-22 tt...


evo mojeg iskustva s baby watcherom...

prvo - obožavam ga, moja curka nije jako aktivno dijete i spašava me na dane kada je mogu potražiti, još mi je i posteljica sprijeda tako da mi je amortizirala puno udaraca u početku...a nekada kada je i aktivna pročekiram otkucaje tek toliko.. da vidim da su u rasponu kojem moraju biti

drugo - ja je slušam od 18-og tjedna.... nije isto kada to radite sami svaki dan, pa naučite gdje vam je beba većinom, nego kada vam to radi sestra koja se možda kreće po prevelikoj površini....možda vam glupo zvuči ali jako dobro upoznate navike svojeg bebaća

uvijek je uspijem naći sama, ono što se slažem sa *frkom* je da u ranijoj trudnoći (znam curke koje ga slušaju od 14tt) će možda trebati dulje vremena da se pronađe srčeko pa treba biti uporan, a to može izazvati paniku ako vam ne uspije od prve... ali njihovi otkucaji su toliko brži od naših da ih ne možete fulati... ja recimo imam onaj Masov.. koji se koristi po bolnicama.... posudila mi ga draga prijateljica i svaki dan je se sjetim.. na displayu mi se točno očita brojčano koliki su otkucaji plus što i baš čujete otkucaje....danas sam 27+ i totalno sam se izverzirala što je baš zvuk srčeka, a što je šum i tako to....

da nisam dobila kupila bi ga sebi sigurno.... meni su svi govorili ma to će te samo dodatno plašiti.... što ako nećeš moći naći otkucaje...itd,itd... ali bome do sada mi je donio samo pshički mir i vrijedi svake lipe... pogotovo za cure poput mene koje imaju posteljicu sprijeda i slabije osjećaju udarce nego cure koje imaju postlejicu straga

----------


## Jesen82

> Mi danas idemo na anomaly scan Nadam se da ce nalaz biti kako treba. 
> 
> Jedva cekam da vidim svoju mrvicu, kako sam svako malo u bolnici na pretragama tamo mi rade uzv i nemam niti jednu slicicu od 10. tt
> Valjda cemo saznati jel curica ili decko


biti će ti anomly super... budeš vidjela...kod koga ideš?




> Meni je baby watcher spas za zivce, ali sam ipak poseban slucaj jer je 1 bebi sa 9 tjedana prestalo kucati srceko pa ovu 2. koja lijepo raste svaki dan poslusam da ne bih trcala dr-u u svakom napadaju panike.
> 
> Inace ja bolje nađem otkucaje bez onog uzv gela, valjda jer imam dosta speka pa je dobar vodic
> 
> U bolnici mi uvijek stave 3 kile tog gela pa im treba pola sata da nađu otkucaje


potpisujem te u potpunosti... napisala sam opširniji mail... ali si fakat unikat s ovim da ti ne treba gel:DD ja aposlutno ništa tako ne čujem:D

----------


## Mojca

Kill the messinger  :Smile:  http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme..._pretrage1.asp
Meni su ga radili u 20. tj.

----------


## Jesen82

> Kill the messinger  http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme..._pretrage1.asp
> Meni su ga radili u 20. tj.


meni u 22tt

----------


## Mojca

Nego, meni su jutrps dlanovi tako otečeni da ne mogu stisnuti šaku... tlak normalno nizak, uf. Usr... sam se. Ima netko takvih iskustava?

Imam one trakice za mjeriti proteine u urinu, ali sam ih tako čvrsto zatvorila da ih sad s ovim čevapima od dlanova ne mogu otvoriti.  :Rolling Eyes:  Sad čekam dragog da dođe da mi otvori.

----------


## Jesen82

> Nego, meni su jutrps dlanovi tako otečeni da ne mogu stisnuti šaku... tlak normalno nizak, uf. Usr... sam se. Ima netko takvih iskustava?
> 
> Imam one trakice za mjeriti proteine u urinu, ali sam ih tako čvrsto zatvorila da ih sad s ovim čevapima od dlanova ne mogu otvoriti.  Sad čekam dragog da dođe da mi otvori.


jesi pročitala što sam ti jučer napisala kada si rekla da otičeš?

----------


## Mojca

Ma jesam... imam i ja tu knjigu, ali do jutros nije bilo ovako... ne mogu stisnuti šaku. Do jutros sam mogla. Vrhovima prstiju ne mogu do središta dlana.

----------


## bugaboo

> biti će ti anomly super... budeš vidjela...kod koga ideš?


U Vili kod Kosa po preporuci dosta cura sa foruma.

----------


## Jesen82

> Ma jesam... imam i ja tu knjigu, ali do jutros nije bilo ovako... ne mogu stisnuti šaku. Do jutros sam mogla. Vrhovima prstiju ne mogu do središta dlana.


da... jednostavno ta voda koju skupljaš nema kamo.... ja isto imam osjećaj tog zatezanja u dlanovima kada nateknem.....

----------


## Jesen82

> U Vili kod Kosa po preporuci dosta cura sa foruma.


da puno cura ide kod njega :Wink:  po svemu što sam do sada čula.. u dobrim si rukama :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Možda sam samo previše toga pročitala...  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Apaurin uzv, hehe, slatko, ali to mi nažalost sada ne može pomoći jer mi je dr do početka slj. tjedna na GO. Ma strepnja je tu, ali ne baš neka luda panika, kako to objasniti, samo želim da vidim to malo srce, pa onda dalje mirnije... I meni je baby watcher skup ko vrag, ne mislim ga kupovati, osim možda ako naletim na neki rabljeni.

Istina je, pričale mi curke da ne pomaže previše ni kad se bebač počne osjećati jer te opali totalni strah kad ga ne možeš osjetiti ponekad. Što reći, to su nam trudničke muke i radosti.  :Smile: 

Inače pitanje curama koje tako jako otiču, a vidim da vas je dosta - u kojim ste tjednima? Pretpostavljam da to dođe kasnije, ja sam sad 13+5 i nisam imala problema s tim, no muku mučim s nesanicom.

----------


## Mojca

*Vala*, i mene je nesanica držala neko vrijeme... budila bi se svaki sat, pa bi se dizala, jela, čitala, surfala... svašta samo da se uspavam... i onda bii zaspala pa bi zvonio alarm za utriće.  :Smile:  Proći će.

Što se otečenosti tiče, sad sam pričala na telefon i ruka mi je trnula dok sam držala slušalicu, uspijela sam otvoriti trakice za kontrolu urina, proteina nema. U 30 tt sam. *Jesen*, do sad sam imala trnce ujutro kod buđenja... ali nikad nakon ustajanja. Jesi ti to prokomentirala sa svojim doktorom? Popila magnezij, sve isto...

----------


## a72

cure, ja sam znala mog bebana slusati stetoskopom, i to mi je puno znacilo, kad vec nisam imala BW (a imam onaj prastari , sa tlakomjera)   :Smile:

----------


## frka

mi smo radili anomaly u 21.tt - znaci 20 plus par dana, a kada sam zvala Vili da se narucim kod dr. Kosa, sestra je rekla da se radi od 18.-22.tt. 

sto se BW tice - vjerujem da donosi smirenje ako lako i brzo pronadjete otkucaje (MM u trudnoci nije htio ni cuti za to - vjerovatno je pretpostavio da cu pol dana samo osluskivati (sto je vjerovatno i istina)) - ja samo znam da sam preko nekoliko puta u bolnici protrnula kad je sestra bilo meni, bilo nekoj drugoj trudnici, bezuspjesno trazila otkucaje... ma bitno je samo da ste mirne  :Smile:

----------


## TwistedQ

Mojca, ja sam evo u 37. tjednu sa kolekcijom čevapčića na rukama i nogama.. Zadnjih par dana kao da su razludili, s time da mi se događa kad se probudim u toku noći da me prsti ruku doslovno bole i teško mi je stisnuti šake.. Malo sam se zabrinula ali pošto mi je jučer bija pregled a proteina u mokraći nema i imam pristojan tlak nisam doktorici ništa niti spominjala..

----------


## ValaMala

te trakice za mokraću se kupe u ljekarni, jelda? Kako se zovu i koja je cijena?

----------


## Vojvođanka

eto, sad mi je malo lakše kad vidim da vas ima dosta koje otičete  :Razz: 
a kako i nebi oticala kad sam dnevno na pola lubenice, malo grožđa, par šljiva, par bresaka,a tu i tamo pojedem nešto konkretno! nemam apetita, samo mi se jede voće, pa se nadam da su skupljeni kg i od ove vode koju zadržavam
jučer sam malo peglala (pelene) i kad sam osjetila da me stopala počinju svrbiti od oticanja otišla sam leć na 30 min i otok je malo splasnuo, tako da ležanje i držanje nogu na povišenom stvarno pomaže
inače sam u zadnja 4tj dobila 4kg!!!!!!!!!! koliko još do kraja??????
meni je posteljica sprijeda pa me miško uopće ne lupa jako, tek toliko, mrdne guzom ili nogicama da mamu smiri  :Smile: 
a kako mislite mobile raditi same?, ima li negdje kakva slikica pa da se i ja bacim na posao?

----------


## Mojca

Vala, moje se zovu Urignost, imam ih već dugo i ne sjećam se koliko koštaju... u glavi mi je 120 kn, ali nisam sigurna. 

Vojvođanka, možda mene sve boli zato jer sam jučer baš puno radila, cijelu biblioteku preturila, a velika je poprilično, preko cijelog zida, sve knjige izvadila, oprašila, vratila, složila "pod špagicu".  Baš sam umorna danas. Planirali smo ići u Graz u Ikeu, ali sam odustala... što je znak da mi fakat nije dobro  :Laughing: 
Što se tiče mobila, pogledaš malo na webu, uguglaš "haba mobile" i eto ideja. Toliko ih ima, da mi je zbilja teško reći koji mi se najviše sviđa.

----------


## visibaba

bugaboo kako je prosao anomaly scan?

Vojvodjanka, jesi li radila OGTT? cini mi se puno 4kg u 4 tjedna, hm? sto ti kaze dr.?

jos sam se samo htjela pohvaliti da ja u 38. tjednu uopce ne oticem :Dancing Fever:  :Sing: 
to je valjda jedna od rijetkih trudnickih tegoba koja me zaobisla.

----------


## bugaboo

Vratila se s anomaly scana, sve je super, bas kako treba biti i cekamo curku :Very Happy: 

Iako je vec bilo govora o tome, dr. Kos mi je rekao da za mjesec dana prestaje raditi u Viliju i sa dr. Ujevic pocinje raditi u svojoj privatnoj ordinaciji. Ako kome treba broj za naruciti se u novu kliniku neka se javi na pp.

----------


## ValaMala

Jel anomaly scan obično 3D ultrazvuk curke?

----------


## nea0902

I mene interesira  :Smile: I hvala cure na info  :Kiss:  ja se nadam da ćemo ga utorak raditi mada mi ga dr. do sada nije spominjao  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Bugaboo super vijesti  :Smile:  i veselim se jos jednok djevojcici  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Dobro vam sunčano jutro curke, 
ja sam se odmorila i naspavala... prsti više nisu ko čevapi, ima bit da sam ipak pretjerala s preslagivanjem knjiga.  :Smile:  Već bila u šetni s psom i sad puna energije krećem u dan. (Ovo mi je potpuno nepoznat osjećaj, inače se dižem u 9).  :Laughing:  

Anomality scan nije isključivo 3D... bar meni nije bio. Radi se klasičan uzv, ali puno detaljniji, uz povremeno uključivanje 3D-a. E sad, možda neke druge klinike imaju drugačiju praksu, ne mogu tvrditi.

----------


## Makica

mojca, ja sam u 22tt i oticem kao nenormalna! dlanovi su mi uzasni i jos su promijenili boju. pitala sam dokroricu zasto su tako crveni i evo danas cu vaditi krv, mada ona kaze da je moguce da je neki osip od hormona jos od pikanja, pa do utrogestana.noge mi isto oticu, ali nisu crvene. sestra me zove bigfoot, onda znas kako izgleda. primjetila sam da mi vise oticu na vrucinu, kada je sparno i nema zraka. sada je par dana bilo super vrijeme, 23-24 stupnja i nisam tako oticala. a znalo mi se dogoditi da ne mogu stisnuti saku.  pa sam bila prestala soliti hranu i bilo je malo bolje. a onda mi je moj standardno nizak tlak pao jos vise, pa sam morala soliti kao luda da dodjem k sebi! cuda, ziva cuda!

----------


## Mojca

Da Makica, taj "sukob interesa" oko soli mi je poznat...  
Isto imam nizak tlak, oduvijek... kad mi je loše jedino mi čips pomaže... jučer dok sam tako "buknula" nisam ništa solila... naravno, ko krpa sam se povlačila po kući. Na koncu sam jela sir Ribanac koji je slan da me digne. 
Iako spavam sa puno jastuka, često se desi da se u toku noći spustim, pa spavam samo na jednom i to malom kao i prije trudnoće..... jutros sam se probudila oko 5 sva otečena, namjestila si sve te jastuke i do 6.30 bila u polusjedećem položaju i otok je sav otišao. Možda i to ima veze. Sad sam baš ok što se tiče otoka, jedino mi se malo spava.  :Smile:  
I da... ja sam primjetila da čim uključim klimu, što je gotovo svaki dan jer smo na tavanu, pa je jako vruće, otok splasne... ali možda nije stvar u temperaturi, jer ja klimu držim na 25, već o količini vlage u zraku... a klima odvlažuje zrak. 

I pijem puno vode... nema razlike da li je voda ili čaj od koprive.

----------


## frka

ako sam dobro shvatila dr. Kosa, anomaly scan se radi pomocu klasicnog uzv-a, a 3D se zapravo ukljuci onako malo za sminku - da roditelji dobiju bolju, prirodniju slicku  :Smile:  
znaci 3D zapravo nije ni potreban..

----------


## bugaboo

> ako sam dobro shvatila dr. Kosa, anomaly scan se radi pomocu klasicnog uzv-a, a 3D se zapravo ukljuci onako malo za sminku - da roditelji dobiju bolju, prirodniju slicku  
> znaci 3D zapravo nije ni potreban..


Bas tako je nama jucer bilo :Wink: 

Btw jucer sam prvi put imala zgaravicu, nisam znala da se to vec sad (20. tt) javi, mislila sam eventualno kad budem 30+...

----------


## Šiškica

Da se pohvalim već četiri dana me napadaju raznorazni grčevi u intervalima..(od menstrualnih do jakih probadanja ljevo pa desno) noćas nisam nikako spavala , glava mi se raspada..
Danas mi je prekipilo i idem doktoru.

.tj. pucaju me crnjaci jel s bebom sve ok.. danas je 4 tj. od zadnjeg UVZ-a

----------


## Bebica_2

Uff šiškica točno znam kako ti je, mene stalno nešto hvata, al za sad ne jurim odmah doktoru jer u prošloj trudnoći sam tako pa su samo čeprkali po meni!
iako si pomislim šta ako ne idem a nešto je...joj sto muka!
evo mene je tako već dva dana napinjalo na mjehur i pi-pi, bila sam svakih petnaest minuta na wc-u i malo me peklo, već sam pomislila opet bakterije, opet upala i rekla sam danas ako tako nastavi idem doktoru i kad ono noćas i jutros sve ok, pa sad ti znaj, dal mi je prošlo od čaja od brusnice kojeg sam popila na litre il mi je to bebica stiskala mjehur pa se sad makla...ko će znat!?
samo ti odi kod dr. il ga makar nazovi pa pitaj da budeš mirna!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Šiškice* odi na pregled čisto da budeš mirnija i javi nam kako je bilo
*Mojca* super da je otok splasnuo  :Very Happy:  Drugi put laganije čistiti, makar u dva dana. Moje pospremanje ormara se proteglo skroz, evo traje već skoro tjedan dana- a nije neki veliki ormar  :Smile: 
Mene zanima da li koristite trudnički pojas? Jedna divna forumašica mi je poslala svoj i jučer sam ga probala, osjećaj olakšanja je krasan, ali moj trbuh još nije toliko velik pa sam mislila staviti ga samo kad idem u neku dugu šetnju. Inače - da li se kasnije nosi po cijeli dan ili samo par sati dnevno?

----------


## ValaMala

Čula sam puno puta vezano za trudnički pojas da nije dobar jer opušta trbušne mišiće (oslabljuje). I ja sam razmišljala o njemu, no nekako sam se predomislila jer sam mčula dosta toga protiv. Ali ne mogu ništa reći iz osobnog iskustva, naravno.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

*Šiškice*, nek si ti išla doktoru... ja uvijek kažem da je bolje ići doktoru, pa makar to ispala smiješna nego sjedit doma i živcirat se. Mi sad moramo biti što opuštenije.  :Smile:  

*Bebica*, za mjehur je dozvoljeni i 1 gram vitamina C. Meni se nekako čini učinkovitije od čaja od brusnice. 

*Šumskice*, a što ću... krenulo me.  :Laughing:  Ali, odluka je pala, s ostatkom kuće ću laganije.  :Smile:  I možda ćak mamu pozovem u pomoć... ali to je onda katastrofa na vidiku.  :Smile:  
Trudnički pojas ne nosim, nije mi teško, mislim da to mogu zahvaliti MBT cipelama, jer kad nosim tenisice bude mi teže i ne mogu dugo hodati, a u MBT sam super, mogu hodati satima. 
Teta u dućanu di sam kupovala grudnjak za dojenje mi je rekla da je dobro nositi steznik nakon poroda, da se maternica udobno vrati na svoje mjesto. Morati ću se oko toga raspitati.

----------


## Bebica_2

Mojca popila sam si šumeći mg a u njemu ima i vitamina c, a brusnicu sam provjerila i prije trudnoće jer sam često imala problema s mjehurom i pomogla mi je!evo pol dana je prošlo a ja niš više ne osijetim, mora da je to ipak moj bembolino po mjehuru skako  :Smile: 

e taj trudnički pojas i mene zanima, jer ja kad se dignem s kreveta il kauča imam osijećaj da će mi sve dolje ispast, i još taj moj cerviks, a ja sam inače trbušasta a sad pogotovo, ko zna dal bi mi to šta pomoglo, iako se ja ne šećem puno s obzirom da sam na mirovanju al si mislim baš zato bi mi mogli mišići bit nikakvi a kad se dignem sva ta težina stišće dole!

ovaj steznik poslije poroda imam, nosila sam ga kratko vrijeme i ok mi je bio, al kad sam ga kupovala u lijekarni rekla mi je teta da se s nošenjem tog steznika počinje kad prođe 40 dana od poroda da nije dobro ga odmah stavljat!

----------


## kety28

Drage moje u petak , 05.08. rodio se mali Ante  ... porod protekao super ! mama i bebač su dobro , porod je bio u 39 tj. beba 3260 dug 50 cm

----------


## bugaboo

Kety cestitam od  :Heart: 

Uzivajte u malom Anti  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## andream

Mi smo danas obavili kombinirani probir i začudo, rezultati su odlični. Nuhalni je 0,8mm i svi su rizici manji od graničnog (biokemijski je doduše na granici) ali sve je bolje nego u 1. trudnoći. Idem za 3 tj na anomaly scan pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.Ali i ovako smo presretni  :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

Kety čestitam!

Andream super za pregled!!!

----------


## bugaboo

> Mi smo danas obavili kombinirani probir i začudo, rezultati su odlični. Nuhalni je 0,8mm i svi su rizici manji od graničnog (biokemijski je doduše na granici) ali sve je bolje nego u 1. trudnoći. Idem za 3 tj na anomaly scan pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.Ali i ovako smo presretni


Super! Ma i anomaly ce vam biti dobar, hocete li onda odustati od amnio ili?

----------


## TwistedQ

Čestitam novopečenoj mami!!! I naravno želim dobrodošlicu malome Anti! Uživajte jedno u drugome  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## KLARA31

Kety28 čestitke na malom Anti  :Smile: 

andream sretno!!!

----------


## andream

Koliko sam god bila za amnio, sad me ovaj nalaz pokolebao. 1.9. idem kod dr K dok još radi u Viliju pa ću vidjeti s njim.

----------


## Vojvođanka

kad sam se ja u Rijeci raspitivala za anomaly scan svi su me u čudu gledali da što mi je to??? dok nisam vidjela uputnicu od moje soc gin na kojoj je pisalo: utvrditi morfologiju ploda! - eto to je po "hrvatski"! radi se isključivo na 2d ultz i provjeravaju se unutarnji organi, kosti, gornja usnica o štatijaznamsve  :Smile:  pregled mi je trajao cca 20tak min, za 3d je prerano jer beba nema dovoljno masnog potkožnog tkiva u 20tt
a za kg, vodu i oticanje ću vam javiti nakon sl pregleda 17.08. - jedva čekam!
kety28 čestitam na sinčiću

----------


## dani82

> Kety28 čestitke na malom Anti 
> 
> andream sretno!!!


Potpisujem!!

Mi smo danas obavili utz. Sve je u redu, naša bebolina ima 1,58 kg, raste i deblja se u skladu s tjednima.
*Mojca* čini mi se da si dosta pročitala vezano uz dolazak bebe pa te molim da popis literature podijeliš s nama ostalima  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Bila sam danas kod doktorice koja me odmah sprašila u Vinogradsku na hitnu. 
s hitne me poslali u rodilište  :Grin: .. pogledao me neki mladi dr. i zaključio da sve izgleda super.. Zatvorena sam, UVZ uredan , beba odgovara tjednima .  Zaključio čovjek da je vjerojatno uzrok grčevima upala mjehura u kombinaciji s lošom probavom  + širenje maternice..

Bebica se ugnjezdila poprečno i točno joj je glavica kod ogromnog ožiljka od operacije sljepog crijeva (možda i to nešt znači)..
Sutra ujutro idem vaditi krv, urin i napraviti urinokulturu..

----------


## Mojca

Evo me nazad iz shoppinga. Svašta "nepotrebno" za bebu sam natrpala u košaru!  :Smile:  

*Bebica*, meni teta u dućanu rekla da se u slučaju vaginalnog poroda počinje s nošenjem steznika 4-5 dana nakon poroda, a u slučaju carskog 8-9.  :Shock: 
*Kety*, iskrene čestitke! Uživajte!
*Andream*, super za kombinirani.. Misliš da je amnio zbilja potreban...?
*Šiškice*, biti će to sve ok. 
*Dani*, bravo za bebolinu! Nemaš tickler, u kojem si ono tjednu? 
Ma čitam sve i svašta, priče s poroda s portala su mi fantastična literatura da bar približno shvatim što me čeka, a od knjiga sam relativno nedavno čitala ili trenutno čitam sljedeće: 
-Što očekivati u trudnoći, grupa autora, VBZ, to valjda svi imamo, super mi je knjiga, ima odgovore na sve, stalno ju otvaram,
-Što dete oseća u majčinoj utrobi, neko staro BG izdanje, zanimljive teorije, ali sam odustala na pola, samo me opterećivala,
-Što očekivati prve godine, grupa autora, VBZ, čitala sam samo prvo poglavlje, ali vidim da će biti jako korisna,
-Knjiga o dojenju, Hannah Lothrop, Harfa, progutala ju, odlična knjiga, svima za preporučiti, 
-Godine prve, zašto su važne, M. Jovančević i suradnici, Sysprint, odlična knjiga, sad ju čitam po drugi put, kupila sam ju čim sam zatrudnila, mislim da ju svaki roditelj treba pročitati,
-Velika knjiga razvojnih aktivnosti, Elvira Vaskević, Planet Zoe, inspirativna i slatka knjgica, 
-Žensko tijelo ženska mudrost, Christiane Northrup, Planetopija, čitam ju više manje stalno odkad je izašla, biblija, 
-Mudrost majčinstva, majke i kćeri, Christiane Northrup, Planetopija, odlična knjiga, čitala ju pred par godina, sad sam opet malo čeprkala po njoj, 
-Čarobno drveće uma, Marion Diamond, Ostvarenja, čitala prije trudnoće, zanimljivo. 
Za rođendan sam dobila dvije knjige od Miriam Stoppard: Razvoj vašeg djeteta (Profil) i Complete Baby and Childcare (DK) nisam ih još niti pogledala. 
A zapravo zadnjih deset dana čitam samo Šaptača psima i Murakamija...  :Smile:  

Unatoč svemu pročitanom i čitanom, mislim da je najvažnije a slušamo svoje srce i intuitivno pristupimo bebi. Ako si dopustimo da osjetimo dijete u sebi, puno ćemo lakše razumijeti bebu i biti bolji roditelj.  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Mojca* moje srčeko u potpisu je moj ticker (samo moraš kliknuti na njega)... samo sam 1 dan manje trudna od tebe  :Smile:  Hvala ti puno na popisu literature. Sigurno ću većinu toga progutati, Knjigu o dojenju sam već odavno kupila i preporučam svima. Isto je tako super i knjižica "Moja prva godina" koja se nakon poroda dobije u paketu Sretno dijete (ili Sretna beba). Meni ju je proslijedila seka i stvarno je super jer o svemu bitnom piše u najkraćim i najjasnijim crtama.

*Šiškice* drago mi je da te je dr umirilo i da je  s bebicom sve ok.

----------


## ValaMala

Ova knjiga o dojenju, to je ona što se može kupiti u Rodi?

Ja danas vadila krv na senzibilizaciju, a za manje od tjedan dana ide uzv konačno.  :Smile:  I danas slavimo navršenih 14 tjedana, bravo bebolino!

----------


## dani82

Da, knjiga o dojenju se može naručiti na Rodi i do pred malo je bila na 50% popusta, koštala je oko 100 kn (s popustom)... ne znam je li još uvijek na popustu, provijeri.
Bravo za 14 tjedana, to više nije mala brojkica... a i tih tjedan dana će proći za čas, vidjet ćeš  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Dani... to je prenapredni tickler za mene.  :Embarassed: 

Knjiga o dojenju je kod izdavača još uvijek po 100 kn 
http://www.harfa.hr/knjiga.asp?n=KNJ...ojenja&id=3049
Inače, oni imaju baš cijeli niz zanimljivih knjiga, jedva sam se suzdržala i kupila samo ovu o dojenju. 

Kako se i od koga dobije taj paket Sretna beba? 

Inače, ako još netko planira put Graza, upozoravam na činjenicu, koju sam zaboravila: autoput od Šentilja do Graza je jako drndav. To je onaj stari betonski tip autoputa, pa nije baš najugodnije. Da sam se sjetila, ne bi bila išla.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* hvala na popisu literature, dosta nam se toga poklapa. Posebno mi je drago da nisam jedina koja čita dr. Northrup - ona je moj guru i njezino se poimanje majčinstva savršeno poklapa s mojim (npr na početku trudnoće sam od nje pročitala da su naša tijela savršeni "strojevi" za rađanje i da je svo znanje o trudnoći i porodu već generacijama usađeno u naše stanično sjećanje i odmah sam se opustila i ufurala u ulogu trudnice čije tijelo najbolje zna svoj posao) Jedino ova knjiga Što očekivati u trudnoći mi je digla tlak nevjerojatno - pročitala sam u njoj da se šećer i MED ne preporučaju u trudnoći (ok, šećer ali med?? ) ali zato umjetni zaslađivači da se mogu koristiti u izobilju  :Shock:  (aspartaman je dokazano kancerogen) i odmah je vratila u knjižnicu. Nisam više mogla čitati.
Jedna knjiga koju sam pročitala jako brzo (kao ljubić) a nije me oduševila bila je Prvi put mama od Uršule Tolj. Pisana je kao lagano štivo, ali je krcata reklama za kašice, kikove proizvode svih vrsta (a skupi su bezobrazno - ne vjerujem da su toliko bolji od ostalih koliko su skuplji) i dojenje se naziva najčešće "bio je na sisi" (e to mi je išlo na živce...hjuuuuu) jedino je dobro što daje uvid u majčinsku svakodnevicu, trudničke doživljaje, bolničke muke i čekanje. Najbliže RL-u od svih do sada pročitanih knjiga. 

*Kety28* Čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*Vojvođanka* savršeno si prevela anomaly scan - dok sam čitala tvoj post bila sam na tel. s bolnicom gdje ću na UZV u 20.tt i rekla sam im da trebam anomaly scan (sestra mi odgovorila da oni to ne rade) pa sam pitala da trebam utvrditi morfologiju ploda i rekla - pa šta ne kažete  :Laughing:  Hvala ti! 
Inače 3D uzv je moja ginica preporučila napraviti do 24tt jer se kasnije kod blizanačke ne vidi baš dobro (bude gužva u trbuhu) i preporučila mi je jednog privatnika iz Rijeke kao najboljeg. Nažalost zaboravila sam ime - riječanke moje, imate li ideju tko bi dotični gin mogao biti? 
*Šiški* super da je sve OK! I meni je noćas bilo jako loše - grčilo me u trbuhu, desno pored dečkića, i cijeli trbuh me rastezao kao da ga netko vuče. Mislila sam da ću ujutro imati trbušinu 2x veću nego jučer, kad ono - samo je promijenila oblik - očito su se bebe premiještale.  I zatvor je pomalo pripomogao bolovima. Srećom sada sam ok

----------


## Mojca

> *Mojca* Jedino ova knjiga Što očekivati u trudnoći mi je digla tlak nevjerojatno - pročitala sam u njoj da se šećer i MED ne preporučaju u trudnoći (ok, šećer ali med?? ) ali zato umjetni zaslađivači da se mogu koristiti u izobilju  (aspartaman je dokazano kancerogen) i odmah je vratila u knjižnicu. Nisam više mogla čitati.


Kao i u svemu u životu, trebamo iz konteksta izabrati, prosijati i uzeti samo ono što nama odgovara... Ta knjiga je puna različitih činjenica, obrađenih isključivo s medicinske strane... dok knjige dr. Northrup imaju "nadgradnju" u nekim drugim sferama. Ona definitivno odstupa od svih drugih autora jer se usudila spojiti "vidljivo i nevidljivo", ali kako je to knjiga o ženskom tijelu uopće, meni osobno, za ovu fazu života, premalo je detaljno obradila trudnoću... za razliku od Što očekivati u trudnoći, koja je tipično američko štivo, "odobreno od FDA", gdje ima i previše podataka. Mnogi od njih su, istina nebulozni, ali odgovara na mnoga univerzalna "tehnička" pitanja u trudnoći. Ostaje samo pitanje da li čitateljica ima mudrosti uočiti razliku i "prosijati".

----------


## dani82

Paket Sretna beba dobiješ u ljekarnama uz predočenje otpusnog pisma iz rodilišta... naravno ne baš u svim ljekarnama pa provjerite ima li ih u vašem gradu http://www.familyservice.hr/nasi-programi.aspx

----------


## cranky

> Paket Sretna beba dobiješ u ljekarnama uz predočenje otpusnog pisma iz rodilišta... naravno ne baš u svim ljekarnama pa provjerite ima li ih u vašem gradu http://www.familyservice.hr/nasi-programi.aspx


U tim ostim ljekarnama (a i kod većine ginekologa - pitajte ako nisu dali) se dobije "paketić za sreću" u kojem je knjižica koja ide kroz cijelu trudnoću. Isto jako praktična i jednostavna  :Wink:

----------


## andream

Šiškice, bit će to sve u redu, evo i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ jesi napravila double?I ja sam jučer radila test senzibilozacije u Petrovoj, moram priznati da je lijepo opet biti trudnica, nema naručivanja, odmah si svugdje prvi na redu..... ma milina. U prvoj trudnoći ga nisam radila jer me nitko na to nije upućivao a onda čitam da baš i nije tako bezazleno, pa smo eto sad pametniji.Mojca, kako sam napisala, koliko god sam bila "za" amnio sad me ovaj nalaz skroz iznenadio. U mailu su mi napisali (kao da su i oni na neki način sretni s rezultatom) da mi šalju uredan i nisko rizičan rezultat testa. No nakon pregleda 1.9. donijet ćemo konačnu odluku ići ili ne ići. Ono što me sad pak zanima, jesu li vam i kada radili cervikalne briseve u T? moja je ginekologica sad na g.o. pa si mislim da ipak ovaj mjesec kažem docu koji je mijenja da ih napravimo.

----------


## Bebica_2

Meni jesu evo baš prošli put bila sam 20 tj. i isto tako prošlu trudnoću!
Vjerovatno jer sam bila na pol trudnoće, ne znam kako to inače ide, mislim da sam sad namiru do kraja, ne znam!

----------


## Mojca

Andream, ja sam bris na aerobe/anerobe radila 2 puta na početku trudnoće zbog HSB, druge nisam. Nakon toga ih nisu tražili, ali sam danas negdje pročitala da se to radi u 30 i nekom tjednu... 
Ako ne traže, ne bi ja inzistirala na tome, pa radila si ih pred postupak, zar ne? Mi empeouše smo poznate kao sterilne.  :Wink:

----------


## andream

Radila sam ih prije godinu dana i našli mi neke beštije, više se i ne sjećam, pili oboje antibiotike. Sad bi ih napravila preventivno ako bi se ipak odlučila sredinom rujna na AC.

----------


## Šiškica

dr. A mi je preporučio tripl test, a ja se razmišljam da odmah tražim amniocintezu i da se riješim briga..

Zapravo čekam moga soc. ginokologa da se vrati s godišnjeg da se posavjetujem s njim..
Vraća se napokon u utorak, a ja ću biti na 16+4 i vrijeme mi lagano ističe. Koliko sam shvatila te dvije pretrage se rade do 18 tt.. Nadam se da se u Vinogradskoj neće biti problem naručiti u roku tih  10 dana što imam fore..

----------


## Mojca

> Radila sam ih prije godinu dana i našli mi neke beštije, više se i ne sjećam, pili oboje antibiotike. Sad bi ih napravila preventivno ako bi se ipak odlučila sredinom rujna na AC.


Da, ako ideš na amnio, moraš biti bez beštija. Al' ja bi nekako rado da izbjegneš i briseve i amnio. Imaš zdravu i veselu bebu... ne brini.  :Heart:

----------


## TwistedQ

Anaerobe treba provjeriti kada uđete u 9. mjesec. Najviše radi BHSB-a. Ukoliko ga imate problem se lako riješi antibioticima koji se daju za vrijeme poroda..

----------


## TwistedQ

Greškica.. Aerobe  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Šiškice, ja sam imala pravu kalvariju kad sam u prvoj trudnoći trebala na amnio. Nijedna me bolnica nije htjela primit, kao trebala sam mjesec dana prije biti naručena pa smo iskeširali poprilično privatno. Ovaj put sam se već naručila i imam termin 12.9. na SD, uvijek mogu otkazati a sad si sve mislim da ću možda tako i napraviti. Triple ti ni ja ne savjetujem, meni su se kasnije svi dr-i pa i moja socijalka i dr K iz Vilija iščuđavali zašto sam uopće na njega išla kad je kombinirani bio više-manje u redu (biokemijski rizik tada je bio oko 1:170 i to je bio jedini rizik koji je bio povećan).

----------


## Šiškica

Ak me ne budu htjeli naručiti neću te pretrage ni raditi.. otići su kasnije privatno na anomaly scan i to je to..

I meni je  biokemiski rizik loš *1:173*

ostalo Trisomija21 1:500
          Trisomija 18-13  1:5255
          Dobni rizik 1:432       (granični rizik na sve je 1:250)

na  12+2 tt  beba je bila velika 55,6mm a NT 1,7mm

----------


## Mojca

Možda ću sad otkriti toplu vodu,  :Smile:  ali moram podijeliti s vama današnje otkriće, odnosno rješenje naših problema s malim prostorom, možda još kome bude od koristi. Radi se o zidnoj sklopivoj prematalici, poput ovih: 
http://otroskatrgovina.si/ostalo/pre...alna-miza.html 
http://www.mali-vragci.si/previjalna...ur-p-1802.html
http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/4480020422

Ja to do sad nisam vidjela, osim one Ikeine ružne metalne konstrukcije, pa sam sva oduševljena, jer kako smo u potkrovlju, zbog krovnih kosina imamo veliki gubitak prostora, pa će nas ovo spasiti.  :Smile:  
Eto, možda ove slikice još kome uljepšaju dan!  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Mojca baš su fora prematalice..  I ja imam problem s prostorom i čini mi se da ću bebu morati prematati na krevetu ili na stolu na kojem jedemo.. jednostavno nema mjesta za onu dječju komodicu i da na nju stavim prematalicu..

Sad bi moja mama rekla mi smo vas prematali di god smo stigli pa što vam fali !!

----------


## nea0902

Uuuu ovo je Mojca super  :Smile:  meni će dosta pomoći jer i mi smo koma s prostorom

----------


## Mojca

Super, baš me veseli da se i vama čine korisne.  :Smile:  
Mislim da stolar to može jednostavno iskopirati, (od tri predloška, napraviti vlastitu kreaciju, na vanjsku stranicu drmnuti neku zgodnu sličicu, treba samo malo mašte i stolar koji radi u drvu), nije nužno ići u Sloveniju po to. Pričala sam s jednom ženom koja ju ima i rekla je da je to najbolja stvar za prematanje, jer se visina može prilagoditi osobi koja premata, pa ne boli kičma. Meni to nije nebitno... ipak sam ušla u peto desetljeće.  :Smile:  

Šiškice, u pravu si.  :Smile:  Mene i MD-a su prematali na stolu, ne da nije bilo previjalice, nego u kući gdje sam se ja rodila nije bilo ni tekuće vode, a u centru grada je bila. I niš mi ne fali (bar si tako utvaram!).  :Wink:

----------


## nea0902

Ja sam već tatu obavijestila o projektu ... Mojca  :Kiss:  I super mi je ona s policama jer je baš praktična  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

Što se tiče briseva ja ih u trudnoći nisam radila, ne znam kakva je obično praksa i hoće li me moja dr uopće poslat da radim briseve. Mislim kako smo mi u mpo vodama svako malo testirane na te beštije i da je, ako baš nema nekih indikacija, bolje da se što manje prčka "tamo dolje".

----------


## cranky

> Možda ću sad otkriti toplu vodu,  ali moram podijeliti s vama današnje otkriće, odnosno rješenje naših problema s malim prostorom, možda još kome bude od koristi. Radi se o zidnoj sklopivoj prematalici, poput ovih:


 Fora izgleda, ali razmisli di ćeš si to montirat i koliko će ti funkcionalno bit. Mi nismo u potkrovlju, ali imamo mali stan i frendica mi je bila posudila onu rasklopivu i ja sam mislila super stvar, na kraju nam je samo smetala rasklopljena, a odklopit ju sama s jednom rukom (srećica u drgoj) nisam mogla. Na kraju smo je vratili i napravili drveno postolje koje se stavi na mašinu i na to stavili onu mekanu (a može i one tvrde) podlogu za prematanje i super nam je i za prematanje i za kupanje  :Klap: 
Evo, nadam se da sam pomogla nekome da sačuva par kuna  :Wink: 



> Što se tiče briseva ja ih u trudnoći nisam radila, ne znam kakva je obično praksa i hoće li me moja dr uopće poslat da radim briseve. Mislim kako smo mi u mpo vodama svako malo testirane na te beštije i da je, ako baš nema nekih indikacija, bolje da se što manje prčka "tamo dolje".


Nisu ni meni u trudnoći radili ni briseve ni papu  :Wink:

----------


## mare157

> Možda ću sad otkriti toplu vodu,  ali moram podijeliti s vama današnje otkriće, odnosno rješenje naših problema s malim prostorom, možda još kome bude od koristi. Radi se o zidnoj sklopivoj prematalici, poput ovih: 
> http://otroskatrgovina.si/ostalo/pre...alna-miza.html 
> http://www.mali-vragci.si/previjalna...ur-p-1802.html
> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/4480020422
> 
> Ja to do sad nisam vidjela, osim one Ikeine ružne metalne konstrukcije, pa sam sva oduševljena, jer kako smo u potkrovlju, zbog krovnih kosina imamo veliki gubitak prostora, pa će nas ovo spasiti.  
> Eto, možda ove slikice još kome uljepšaju dan!


E Mojca ovo je super!! Ja sam gledala u Italiji i jedino što smo našli je neki ormarić za 350 eura a izgleda katastrofa!!
Meni to izgleda ok rješenje, pa ako šta kupiš na kraju molim te da mi jaaviš na pp kako si zadovoljna jer ja još tražim neko rjašenje.
Imaju u Slo u dučanu Pika polonica njihove ormariče gdje možeš previti bebu u dučanu, a u obliku i boji bubamare su, predivno, samo što nisu na prodaju  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

*Cranky*, da ja imam veš mašinu u stanu, vrlo rado bi sve poslove oko prematanja obavljala u kupaoni... ali naša kupaona je tako mala da u nju ne stane ni kupaonski ormarić, a kamoli veš mašina... čak bi i ovaj preklopni dok je skopljen radio gužvu, a da ne pričam da ga ne bi bilo mejsta za raskopiti. 
Dobili smo od frendova onu klasičnu komodu s podlogom za prematanje, u sobi bi se čak i našlo mjesta za nju... ali ne na način da imamo pristup s dvije strane: jedna za otvarati ladice, a druga, bočno za prematanje.. tako da sad razmišljam da ili tu prematalicu objesimo iznad komodice ili da komodicu uopće ne koristimo, već bebine stvari držimo u našim komodama, a naše stvari preselimo dva kata niže. Glupa situacija, imamo 2 stana u kući, ali je kat između njih, pa to malo komplicira stvar. Druga opcija je da se preselimo u prizemlje.... ali tek to je komplikacija. A svakako želimo da beba bude s nama u sobi...

*Mare*, danas sam bila u Novom mestu i otkrila Pikapolonicu (bubamara na slo), nisam primjetila tu prematalicu o kojoj pričaš, ali sam ju (možda) našla na webu: http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/...er-timkid.html to je to?  :Smile:  
Evo tu ima raznih zidnih prematalica: http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/...3F1567130.html
Mislim da mi nećemo kupovati, već ću sama "projektirati" prematalicu, možda u obliku kućice s krovićem i dimnjakom, možda u obliku prozora s kariranim zavjesicama ili će prednjica biti podijenjena na 9 ili 12 polja u koja se mogu umetnuti fotografije...  pa ćemo ili dati frendu stolaru da ju napravi ili se čak sami upustiti u tu avanturu. U svakom slučaju, javiti ću rezultat.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Evo čitam baš sa svojeg prvog kombiniranog: biokemijski 1:121 (još i manji nego što sam prvotno napisala), T21 1:315, dobni rizik 1:122 i t18 manji od 1:10000. NT 1,6mm. Šiškice, moj nalaz je iz prve trudnoće u nekim vrijednostima dosta lošiji nego tvoj, dr A me na osnovu toga slao na AC i na kraju je sve bilo u redu, pa evo ako te i to može utješiti... Sad mi je biokemijski 1:253, T21 1:1292, T18 manji od 1:10000, jedino je dobni 1:68 ali ni ja nisam u cvijetu mladosti, bar biološki. NT je 0,8.

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, na mojem nalazu kombiniranog probira piše ovako:

Nuhalni nabor NT: 0.7
Down T21: 1/9919
Edwards T18: 1/100000
Rizik za dob: 1/336

To je to, nigdje ne vidim ovo o čemu pišete, biokemijski rizik. Jedino što još piše je: "Na osnovi proračuna koji uzima u obzir biokemijske nalaze, biometriju i anamnestičke podatke, nije nađen povećani rizik... u odnosu na prosječni rizik koji odgovara dobi trudnice. Kako to da mi ne piše taj biokemijski rizik i što je to zapravo?

Također moj bolnički dr. me nakon ovog nalaza ne misli slati na triple, ali moj ginekolog je i prije nego sam išla na kombinirani tvrdio da "sve naše trudnice šaljemo UVIJEK na triple, ovo sve ostalo su neke eksperimentalne metode...". Uglavnom frajer uopće ne kuži priču s nuhalnim i kombiniranim i to odbacuje kao bedastoću. Ja nakon ovih nalaza nekako ne bih išla i na triple, što vi mislite, je li potrebno?

----------


## Šiškica

Ak me budu htjeli naručiti U Vinogradskoj ok, ak ne neću ni raditi te pretrage.. Šta je tu je !!!

----------


## andream

Biokemijski test (ne rizik). Ne znam točno što znači ali negdje sam pročitala da je dosta bitan parametar kod ove pretrage.Vala, nalaz ti je odličan. Na žalost ne mogu to napisati i za tvojeg ginekologa.

----------


## andream

I da, ti stvarno ne moraš na triple. Manje je pouzdan a i čemu kad ti je kombinirani odličan?

----------


## Mojca

> Vala, nalaz ti je odličan. Na žalost ne mogu to napisati i za tvojeg ginekologa.


X!

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala cure. Ginekolog mi je sjajan, ali samo u smislu da apsolutno nikada ne radi problema kada trebam uputnice (a čujem da neki socijalci znaju jako zezati). No trebali ste vidjeti kako me ismijao kada sam mu govorila da dr. iz Merkura traži uputnicu za kombinirani. On je tvrdio da je kombinirani zapravo double test i da nuhalni nabor nema veze i također nikako nije mogao shvatiti zašto trebam vaditi krv za kombinirani unutar 48 sati od nuhalnog. Njemu su to sve bedastoče. U jednom trenu je pozvao sestru i rekao "Dajte vi vidite jel razumijete o čemu ova govori".  :Sad:  Onda su se oboje smijali kako sam ja bedasta i ništa kao ne kužim. Ma užas. 

Najgore je što mi je trudnoća poćela s 2 navrata bolnice ukupno skoro mjesec dana i nakon toga  su me nastavili tamo pregledavati "voditi?", tako da još nemam ni onu trudničku knjižicu i nisam sigurna trebam li ići kod mog ginekologa voditi trudnoću ili je to u bolnici zapravo to. Buni me to što mi frendice koje kod ginekologa vode trudnoću na pregledu daju mokraću, mjere im kilažu, opseg trbuha, provjeravaju prstima cerviks i svašta, a moji pregledi su samo ultrazvuk. Moj ginekolog je kada sam ga pitala o tome rekao da na sljedećem pregledu (idući tjedan) pitam da mi apsolutno jasno dr. kaže hoće li on voditi trudnoću ili moj socijalac. Najgore je što ja ne vjerujem baš tom socijalcu (iz očitih razloga), a opet ne znam jel ok da vodim trudnoću bez knjižice i ovih potpunih pregleda. Totalno sam zbunjena u vezi toga.

Što sam se raspisala. Dakle curke mislite da mogu mirna srca odbiti taj triple? Iskreno ja i ne bih išla na njega, znam da je manje pouzdan, a i zašto se mrcvariti i eventualno prestrašiti ako nalazi budu ambivalentni?

----------


## Mojca

Ginekolog, ili bilo koji lječnik koji pacijenta ismijava, prvo, nema minimum kućnog odgoja da to ne radi, a drugo nije profesionalac koji je dužan odgovoriti na pacijentova pitanja. Koliko ja znam, kombinirani ne ide na uputnicu, plaća se oko 300 kn. Ne znam za double i triple, nisam radila. Možda je to bio razlog njegova ismijavanja. Možda je double nešto što se radilo prije nego je kombinirani ušao u praksu... ali taj tvoj to ne zna ili ne želi znati. Ili se samo pravi glup da bi na račun toga mogao ismijavati prestrašenu trudnicu. 

Toplo preporučam da se što prije makneš od lječnika kojima ne vjeruješ i nađeš nekog unutar sustava koji je normalan, ili kreneš privatno pratiti trudnoću... da znam, to košta... ali ako će to biti cijena tvog mira... ali... računaj da i ovi unutar sustava često očekuju šušku... pa dođeš na isto.  :Sad:  
Trudnička knjižica ne znači baš ništa... ja ju nemam i ne znam što bi s njom, pa imam detaljnu dokumentaciju od moje doktorice, ako koga bude što zanimalo, nek gleda po njoj. Mislim da je jako važno pratiti težinu, tlak, urin iz mjeseca u mjesec... neobično mi je da to netko ne radi. 

Možeš mirne duše odbiti triple... pogotovo zato što je on manje pouzdan od kombiniranog, pa su velike šanse da rezultati budu lošiji... što ćeš onda sama sa sobom?  :Smile:  :Love:  
Kužim da si u drami... baš zato ti savjetujem da nađeš lječnika koji ima znanje, strpljenje, dobru opremu i koji uvažava pacijenta. Da konačno budeš mirna i počneš uživati u trudnoći.  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Uistinu, dobar liječnik zlata vrijedi! Trebas nekog kome vjerujes i za kojeg si sigurna da za najbanalnije stvari moraš kopat po netu ili traziti drugo misljenje! Nema tih novaca koje mogu platiti moj unutarnji mir  :Smile:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja nisam isla ni na double, ni na triple htjela sam na anomaly scan na kraju nisam ni na to otisla jer me moja gin. 
narucivala pa se na kraju ona i taj dr. nisu razumjeli pa mi je napravio obican ultrazvuk koji je trajao 2 minute.
Sad me zanima sta u slucaju da su ti svi rezultati nepovoljni odn. da nesto nije u redu, sta bi vi napravile i da li
se uopce moze sta napraviti ???
Mojoj kolegici je u obitelji zabiljezeno tri slucaja zecije usne kod djece, i sad joj je gin. u 20 tt primjetio kao da bi i
njena beba mogla imati zeciju usnu i salje ju na 3d ultrazvuk. Mislim sta se tu uopce moze napraviti dok se beba ne
rodi ???

----------


## nea0902

Nista se ne moze napraviti, pripremiti se psihicki.... Mislim da je svima jedina zelja roditi zdravo dijete. Ako znas ranije da nesto nije u redi mozes se savjetovati i educirati kako zivjeti s djetetom s poteskocama te kako mu omoguciti sto kvalitetniji zivot. Stvarno teško  :Sad:  Nedogodilo nam se

----------


## andream

To je podosta intimno pitanje po meni i na kraju krajeva odluka svakog para što će napraviti s rezultatima.Možemo sad pisati "napravila bih ili ne bih nešto" - u konačnici se sve te pretrage i rade ili zbog prekida trudnoće ili da se roditelji pripreme na rođenje djeteta s posebnim potrebama, ako su spremni odgajati i brinuti se o takvom djetetu.

----------


## nea0902

Da, slazem se andream  :Smile:  preintimno pitanje i svakako iskljucivo odgovor sto dalje lezi u paru!

----------


## Mojca

Poznajem tri osobe sa zečjom usnom, prva je sin priajteljice moje mame, koji sad ima 20-tak godina, druga je kći mog poslovnog partnera, sad ima 16 godina, a treća je jedan preslati dečko iz Dubrovnika koji se na nekom trajektu zalijepio za mog psa, zbližili smo se s njegovom mamom i čak mu psa doveli u posjetu na bolničkoo parkiralište dok je bio na operaciji. S njim sam izgubila kontakt pa ne znam što se zbiva. 
Istina, strašan je to šok za roditelje. Istina, svi prošli su nemili broj operacija... nije lako odrastati po bolnicama, nije se djeci lako nositi s ožiljcima... ali ovo prvo dvoje spomenutih sad sasvim normalno funkcioniraju. 
Znam, lako meni ovako iz daleka pričati... ali zečja usna nije nepopravljivo stanje. Naravno, ovisi o stupnju, o veličini rascjepa, da li je zahvaćeno i nepce ili ne... ali sve se to danas da riješiti.

----------


## andream

Raspon je velik, ovo o čemu pišete vjerojatno je najmanji oblik malformacija. Mi na žalost u užoj obitelji imamo dvije blizankice s west sindromom (trajna fizička i mentalna retardacija) i to je bio jedan od glavnih razloga zbog čega smo se odlučili na sve raspone trudničkih pretraga.

----------


## visibaba

> Mi na žalost u užoj obitelji imamo dvije blizankice s west sindromom (trajna fizička i mentalna retardacija) i to je bio jedan od glavnih razloga zbog čega smo se odlučili na sve raspone trudničkih pretraga.


moze li se west sindrom ikako predvidjeti bilo kojim prenatalnim postupcima??
poznajem jednu bebicu s west sindromom i naravno da je i to jedan od strahova koji me prati, tim vise sto sam (bila) uvjerena da ga je nemoguce otkriti prije rodjenja.
andream, imas li ti kakva druga saznanja?

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala curke. Nemamo baš love za privatno. Vidjet ću postoji li mogućnost da možda u bolnici gdje sam sad pratim trudnoću, eventualno u trudničkoj ambulanti ili nešto. Vi koje vodite privatno, koliko obično dođe trudnički pregled sve skupa s uzv?

A ono ismijavanje kod ginekologa nije bilo zbog uputnice, nego zato što su dr. i sestra umrli od smijeha kada sam ja rekla da trebam na kombinirani probir unutar 48 sati od nuhalnog, a ne na double. Tada su crknuli od smijeha što ja kao ne znam da je double isto što i kombinirani, "haha, mi laici, uvijek brbljamo bedastoće..."

----------


## nea0902

Vala meni dođe 250 kn pregled i uzv svako 4 tjedna  :Smile: A o ismijavanju nemam komentara to je prestrasno sto sve sebi dozvole  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Vala, zbilja ne znam, meni to plaća dodatno zdravstveno osiguranje, ali mislim da je oko 400 kn pregled i uzv. Nazovi neku polikliniku pa pitaj. Ja sam ispočetka bila kod Martonice, gdje se mi dodatno nije pokrivalo, bilo je 400 kn. Nju nikako ne preporučam. Sad sam kod prof. Latin, najtoplije preporuke. 
Ali što Nea kaže, nema tih para koje mogu platiti moj unutarnji mir. Mi smo u kreditima i cash dugovima preko glave, pa ću svejedno ići roditi kod Podobnika... i platiti na rate, naravno... zato jer osjećam da drugdje ne bi bila mirna. A ne znam da li me posao čeka kad se vratim... 

Andream, uf... kužim... i ja bi na tvom mjestu tako reagirala.   :Love:

----------


## nea0902

Mojca Ipak ste se odlucili za Podobnika  :Smile:  joooj super  :Smile: Na danasnje vrime stvarno svi gledamo na svaku kunu ali neke stvari uistinu ne mozes novcem platit. Ja sam bila i na kako nasa draga Mojca kaze apaurincic uzv u Sunca i oni su mi naplatili uzv 250 Kn a mislim da su cijene u svim njihovim poliklinikama iste. To je bio uzv bez pregleda, ne znam koliko uzimaju ako vodis kod njih trudnocu. znam da je u cita razlika dal vodis u njih ili dolazis onako vanredno

----------


## andream

Visibaba, nisam ni ja sigurna da li se može otkriti. Moja šogorica naime nije ni išla na AC, a na UZV su im uvijek govorili da je sve u redu. Neke kromosomske greške ipak su utvrđene pa bi možda amnio to i pokazala (tada je imala 39 g). Uistinu je to težak život, to je sve što mogu napisati.

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure, na mojem nalazu kombiniranog probira piše ovako:
> 
> Nuhalni nabor NT: 0.7
> Down T21: 1/9919
> Edwards T18: 1/100000
> Rizik za dob: 1/336
> 
> To je to, nigdje ne vidim ovo o čemu pišete, biokemijski rizik. Jedino što još piše je: "Na osnovi proračuna koji uzima u obzir biokemijske nalaze, biometriju i anamnestičke podatke, nije nađen povećani rizik... u odnosu na prosječni rizik koji odgovara dobi trudnice. Kako to da mi ne piše taj biokemijski rizik i što je to zapravo?
> 
> Također moj bolnički dr. me nakon ovog nalaza ne misli slati na triple, ali moj ginekolog je i prije nego sam išla na kombinirani tvrdio da "sve naše trudnice šaljemo UVIJEK na triple, ovo sve ostalo su neke eksperimentalne metode...". Uglavnom frajer uopće ne kuži priču s nuhalnim i kombiniranim i to odbacuje kao bedastoću. Ja nakon ovih nalaza nekako ne bih išla i na triple, što vi mislite, je li potrebno?


Kombinirani probir koliko shvacam obuhvaca mjerenje nuhalnog nabora + double test i obavlja se izmedju 11. i 13+6 tt, odnosno kada je velicina ploda izmedju 45 i 84 mm.

Double test je odredjivanje vrijednosti PAPP-A i slobodnog beta HCG hormona iz krvi.

Iz mog iskustva u Rijeci SAMO double test uopce nije moguce napraviti. Zato sto prilikom vadjenja krvi za double obavezno traze jos i ultrazvucni nalaz, na kojem je naznacena velicina ploda i nuhalni nabor. 

Biokemijski rizik predstavljaju upravo ove brojke koje si ValaMala navela. Znaci biokemijski rizik za Down je tebi 1:9919, a za Edwards jos 10 puta manji. Sto je izuzetno nizak rizik. S takvim nalazom nemas nikakvih indikacija za triple test.

Triple test se radi kasnije, izmedju 15. i 18. tt. Radi se o vadjenju krvi i odredjivanju vrijednosti triju biokemijskih parametara (estriol, ß-hCG i alfa-fetoprotein). 

Triple test se radi u slucaju da nije radjen double, tj. kombinirani ili ako je onaj prvi bio los, a stvarno nisam sigurna da li ga je potrebno i kakvog smisla ga ima raditi ako je s kombiniranim testom sve OK.

Kada sam ja npr. bila na amniocentezi u Rijeci, svima onima koje nisu radile kombinirani probir izvadili su krv za triple test, dok onima koje su taj nalaz imale nisu.

----------


## ValaMala

*Aurora*, puno ti hvala. Zbunilo me što cure pišu tri cifre, T22, T18 i posebno koliko je biokemijski rizik, pa me to zbunilo. Odlučila sam da neću ići na triple, u pravu ste, samo me može zbuniti i bez veze preplašiti, a ionako imam anomaly sacan u 20tt. 

Ove cijene koje ste pisale nisu tako grozne, mislila sam da je to puno više. Doista moram malo nazivati naokolo privatnike. Jedna frendica koja vodi trudnoću u IVF poliklinici plaća pregled i uzv svaki put oko 650kn. Dakle to je po vašem iskustvu više nego kod nekih drugih? Ja sam nekako skužila da je to svugdje otprilike toliko.

----------


## Šiškica

Izgleda da stvarno uputnica za kombinirani ne postiji (možda zato što se plaća) , ja sam od soc. gin.  dobila uptnicu na kojoj je pisalo UVZ i sestre na VV su rekle to je to..  
Sva sam u iščekivanju utorka da se ovaj moj vrati s godišnjeg da popričamo malo.. Meni je isto nevjerojatno da me nitko ne izvaga, ne izmjeri tlak, ne pregleda i porazgovara sa mnom.. prošla sam za sad ko Vala mala a trudna  sam 16+2.
Vadila betu dva puta , pa na UVZ kod dr.A na VV i to sa 6,8,10 i 12 tt i sad završila na hitnoj u četvrtak očito zbog upale mjehura.. Nije me ni poslao izvaditi ni krv ni mokraću.. jer da me slao  vidio bi da mi je željezo nisko i da imam upalu.. MOZAK što reći..

----------


## Mojca

Vala, to mi se čini jako puno... no, to samo potvrđuje moje mišljenje o toj ustanovi.  :Sad:  
Zvrcni par poliklinika za koje imaš preporuke pa odluči.

----------


## Jesen82

> Vala, to mi se čini jako puno... no, to samo potvrđuje moje mišljenje o toj ustanovi.  
> Zvrcni par poliklinika za koje imaš preporuke pa odluči.


Mojca potpisujem te u potpunosti.....cure... možda vam se čini puno za pregled...ali mislim da ništa nije puno da ti se trudnoća vodi kako spada...

i ne vidim smisao opterećivanjem s trudničkim knjižicama... koliko cura vodi privatno trudnoće i nitko i uključujući i mene nema ti famoznu knjižicu nego hrpu papira

Vala doktor koji ti je rekao da je kombinirani isti što i double je blago rečeno... debil...to je isto kao ginekolog moje frendice koji joj je rekao da njoj ne treba nikakva prenatlana dijagnostika (kombinirani, oduble, triple) jer je on procijenio po živahnosti bebe i kako ima otovrene šakice na ultrazvuku da je to neurološki savršeno razvijeno dijete :Rolling Eyes:  i kaj reći na to... on je njoj super a ja svaki put kada dođe s pregleda i priča mi padam u nesvjest od njegovih nebuloza... npr.. skinuo ju je u 6mj trudnoće s Prenatala jer ju je stavio na željezo pa kao ne može oboje...
što je najgore... čovjek je privatnik tako da da nisu samo socijalci specijalci posebne vrste :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jesen82

> *Aurora*, puno ti hvala. Zbunilo me što cure pišu tri cifre, T22, T18 i posebno koliko je biokemijski rizik, pa me to zbunilo. Odlučila sam da neću ići na triple, u pravu ste, samo me može zbuniti i bez veze preplašiti, a ionako imam anomaly sacan u 20tt. 
> 
> Ove cijene koje ste pisale nisu tako grozne, mislila sam da je to puno više. Doista moram malo nazivati naokolo privatnike. Jedna frendica koja vodi trudnoću u IVF poliklinici plaća pregled i uzv svaki put oko 650kn. Dakle to je po vašem iskustvu više nego kod nekih drugih? Ja sam nekako skužila da je to svugdje otprilike toliko.


650kn? jesi ti sigurna? takve cijene ima samo Podobnik koliko ja znam....svi ostali su od 300 do 500kn, ovisi kako tko....

----------


## ValaMala

*Jesen*, potpuno sigurna, cura mi pričala na kavi osobno, a i super smo frendice. 

Cure što se tiče famozne trudničke knjižice, nisam znala je li ona važna ili nije, mislila sam da je to nešto što je potrebno imati u trudnoći, ali ako sve kažete da to nije ništa nužno, onda super. Ionako imam već fascikl svih mogućih nalaza, papira itd...

----------


## ivanova

Je je istina za 650 kn pregled i uzv!!!! A ako je 3d  ili cd 850!!

----------


## Mojca

Lopovi!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ja svaki put dobijem CD, nikad to nije utjecalo na cijenu uzv-a. Čak i kad uključi 3D ne traže nadoplatu.

----------


## ivanova

Al eto bar imam trudnicku knjizicu hahhaa! Meni nije zao niti jedne lipice koju sam tamo ostavila jer sam vec 5 tjedana u petrovoj i u soku sam od njihovih pregleda i pogotovo ultrazvuka! Eto samo sam vas htjela pozdravit, ja cu biti prva koja ce prenijet blizance haha, sad smo u 39.tt i curke se ne daju van!

----------


## ivanova

Cd color dopler

----------


## nea0902

Ja u svojoj privatnoj klinici platim 250 i imam trudničku knjižicu  :Wink: Mislim da ona nije bitna, al dok mi vi cure nisre napisale sa je nemate mislila sam da je obavezna. Kad sam zbog "filmova" otisla na apaurinici uzv bez trudnicke ( od srama nisam mogla u svog doktora ici) doktorica je rekla da bez nje ne idem nigdi bez nje da mi je to nova osobna  :Smile:  stvarno su razlike od dr-a do dr-a.

----------


## Mojca

Svejedno... i meni kuljučuje color doppler, za mjerenje protoka, pa je cijena ista. 
 :Rolling Eyes:  

39 tjedan?  :Smile:  Wow! Kako se osjećaš?

----------


## Kadauna

*ValaMala* ni ja nisam imala knjižicu trudničku jer sam privatno vodila trudnoću kod dr. R. u pol Vili i bila sam iznimno zadovoljna, a znam da neke druge nisu pa su išle dalje tražiti, al 650 HRK po pregledu, ajme, moj Šimuniću  :Sad: (

Ja sam double radila privatno - mjerenje nuhalnog nabora i krvne pretrage u Vinogradskoj, što sam isto sve platila jer HZZO ne pokriva................ meni bilo dovoljno, ništa više nisam radila pa ni AC.

----------


## ivanova

Mojca super se osjecam, zato me ni ne poradaju! Cekaju da mi krenu trudovi pa bi probali vaginalno al sefice nece van!!

----------


## niki78

Koja je sada cijena pregled + uzv u pol. Vili? Koja kod Podobnika? 

Ja sam kod dr. Ulle Marton (prije godinu dana) platila pregled + papa test 600kn ( 300 za pregled + 300 kn papa test). Kad sam bila u pol. Vili kod dr. R. prije 2 godine, naplatio mi je 350 kn uzv koji je trajao doslovno 1 minutu.  
U pol. IVF je 2D uzv 300 kn + pregled 300-350kn. 
Tako da sam iznenađena što se svi čudite za cijenu pregleda i uzv-a koja je u pol. IVF.

----------


## Kadauna

u pol Vili je uzv i pregled 500 HRK, za Podobnika ne znam.

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca super se osjecam, zato me ni ne poradaju! Cekaju da mi krenu trudovi pa bi probali vaginalno al sefice nece van!!


Savršeno.  :Smile:  Veseli me da čekaju trudnove. 
Sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

> Lopovi! 
> Ja svaki put dobijem CD, nikad to nije utjecalo na cijenu uzv-a. Čak i kad uključi 3D ne traže nadoplatu.


Gdje ti vodiš trudnoću? Možda ti se priključim.  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Pa rekoh ti jučer  :Smile:  Polikolinika Vili, prof. Latin. 
Pedantna, strpljiva, sve objašnjava dok radi uzv... istina, pomalo je štreberica, npr. meni nije dopustila vježbanje, dok Radončić koji mi je jednom bio na zamjeni nije imao ništa protiv. Taj pristup meni odgovara, "bolje spriječiti nego liječiti". 
Ako ćeš ići kod nje, odmah si sutra dogovori termin jer se stvarno jako dugo čeka. 

Kažu da je dobar i Kos, on sad skoro otvara svoju ordinaciju/polikliniku... netko s ovog topica ide k njemu, pogledaj koju stranicu unazad, pa pitaj za dojmove. 
 :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Potražit ću, thanks.Tek sad sam skužila da si to bila ti  :Smile:

----------


## blizanac

Ivanova ja sam mislila da si se ti več porodila,al neka ti je sa srecom.Ja cu u bolnicu 1.9  i bit cu pod nadzorom rekli su me poroditi ako bog da cim udjem u 9mj,a mozda i sa 8 i po mjececi,jer sam kriticna puna vode sam.Cuvaj se SRETNO!

----------


## Pinky

onda je cito stvarno jeftin. uzv i pregled 250 kn. 
šimunić je stvarno pretjerao, 650???? sramota.

----------


## Šiškica

To ti je Zagreb Pinky   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## snow.ml

jao koja sam ja sretnica...idem na pregled kod dr.privatno i svaki pregled platim 50 kn osim kad radi neka mjerenja onda je to 250 kn...napravi mi UZV i isprinta sliku a ako se potužim još napravi i vaginalni pregled :Smile:

----------


## andream

Mojca, jeste li se odlučili za vrstu poroda kod Podobnika?Ja da mogu opet birati, izabrala bih prirodni porod s epiduralnom. Imala sam sreće u prvoj trudnoći jer su mi uvažili želju. Nadam se da će opet biti isto, ako bude sve OK. Iako je još daleko, već razmišljam o tome  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Andream, nažalost nisam u poziciji da biram. Velike su šanse da ću morati na carski zbog mioma. Budu li mi dali ikakve šanse za vagnalni porod, dati ću sve od sebe da se to i ostvari. Ali, sad sad je još uvijek prerano za bilo kakva predviđanja. Prvo sam bila u šoku kad su mi rekli za carski, pa sam se pomirila s tim, razgovarala s doktorima, pročitala puno o tome, gledala filmiće na youtube-u... senzibilizirala se.  :Smile:  Spremna sam na carski, ali se ipak nadam vaginalnom porodu. 
Ali, kakav god porod bude, najvažnije mi jeto da ćemo svo troje biti zajedno nakon njega.  :Smile:  To mi je jedan od motiva za odabir Podobnika.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Nama se vratio uredan nalaz amniocenteze.
Stiže nam curica!
Sada se mogu malo opustiti i uživati u trudnoći.

----------


## dani82

*Mia Lilly* odlično!!! Super za uredan amnio nalaz i super za još jednu pišulju!!  :Smile:

----------


## pretorija

ja se pripremam psihicki za carski bojim se zbog mojih godina 44 :Laughing:  to je jedina indikacija za carski sad se bojim i razmisljat o normalnom porodu mada bi to volila specijalno sta imam smrzlice i volila bi sto prije nakon poroda u novi pokusaj jer opet me godine stiscu,
 :Wink: A posle carskog se mora duze cekat na novi pokusaj i to mi ne odgovara.
Ako je carski najbolja opcija za bebu onda cu to i napravit znam da je oporavak tezi ali sve cemo prebrodit nekako. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## KLARA31

Doktori kažu da se sačeka sa drugom trudnoćom nakon carskog,ali ja znam dvije ženske šta im se zaletilo drugo dijete i bilo je sve ok,nakon 5mj. od carskog moja nevista je ostala trudna i drugo dijete je na carski i sve je ok prošlo. Mada je bila anemična i imala je zabranu baš god.dana od gin da ne zatrudni,ali eto dogodilo se.

----------


## Mojca

Pretorija, pa to i nije neka stvarna indikacija.  :Smile:  Može biti, ali i ne mora... 
Da pokušaš pregovarati s drugim lječnikom?

----------


## alma_itd

> Nama se vratio uredan nalaz amniocenteze.
> Stiže nam curica!
> Sada se mogu malo opustiti i uživati u trudnoći.


Jeeee *Mia Lilly* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super da je sve OK. Cestitam na djevojcici :Klap:  Jesu li te slali na amnio zbog godina ili neke obiteljske anamneze? Sad se opusti i uzivaj u trudnoci do kraja :Yes:

----------


## đurđa76

evo da se i ja po prvi puta javim ovdje.danas smo bili na drugom uzv,odnosno prvi trudnički,dobili trudničku knjižicu!!!
veliki smo 16 mm i zasada je sve super,nemam nikakvih posebnih tegoba,osjećam cicke i ponekad me žgaravica pecka
sad smo formalno 8+2,transfer je bio 8.7. i jedno :Heart: kuca, :Very Happy: 
danas sam prvi put na glas rekla da sam trudna

----------


## mare41

đurđa, jednostavno moram    :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Kiss:   :Sing: (ne stane više)

----------


## KLARA31

đurđa  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Lijepo je čitati odlične vijesti. Đurđa, čestitam trudnice. Mia L, bravo za nalaz, sad se uistinu možeš opustiti do kraja trudnoće.

----------


## ValaMala

Čestitam Đurđa i Mia Lilly! to su krasne vijesti.  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 

Inače curke, stigao je moj masov baby watcher i čula sam srčeko isti tren!  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  Ta spravica je neprocjenjiva, toliko me sada smirila i razveselila. Bila sam već polako sva splašena, pošto je skoro 5 tjedana od zadnjeg uzv, ali hvala Bogu, srčeko jako i predivno kuca, a moje srce je u sedmom nebu... I još na mužev rođendan!

----------


## Mojca

Đurđa, tako te lijepo vidjeti te tu. Zaiskrila mi suzica.  :Smile:  
Bravo za malo kuckajuće srce  :Zaljubljen:  Želim ti jednu mirnu, opuštenu trudnoću.

----------


## pretorija

Klara hvala, lijepo je cut da se ipak nemora dugo cekat na trudnocu posle carskog reza :Very Happy: 
Mojca svakako cu posjetit jos jednog dr i vidit njegovo misljenje i koje su mi sanse za prirodni porodaj.
Ja danas 27tt i samo sam se ugojila oko 5kg nesto me kile ne idu malo sam se brinuala ali dr na zadnjem pregledu veli sve ok beba 900gr i to je ok za 25 tjedan
sada osjecam da jace lupa tako zakljucujem da je decko porastao u zadnja 2 tjedna :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pretorija

Durda bas mi je drago da je sve u redu i da nase ceske bebice lijepo napreduju :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

[QUOTE=ValaMala;1942496]Čestitam Đurđa i Mia Lilly! to su krasne vijesti.  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 

Inače curke, stigao je moj masov baby watcher i čula sam srčeko isti tren!  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  Ta spravica je neprocjenjiva, toliko me sada smirila i razveselila. Bila sam već polako sva splašena, pošto je skoro 5 tjedana od zadnjeg uzv, ali hvala Bogu, srčeko jako i predivno kuca, a moje srce je u sedmom nebu... I još na mužev rođendan![/QUOTE
*Vala* jesi li ga narucila preko neta?Koliko kosta? Ja pokusavam preko neta da ga nadjem ali mi ovdje izbacuje samo one baby phone a to mi jos ne treba. Jel se moze negdje polovni uzeti?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Jeeee *Mia Lilly* super da je sve OK. Cestitam na djevojcici Jesu li te slali na amnio zbog godina ili neke obiteljske anamneze? Sad se opusti i uzivaj u trudnoci do kraja



Hvala!
Amnio sam radila zbog lošeg kombiniranog probira.

----------


## ValaMala

*alma*, rabljene najlakše možeš naći tu na forumu ili drugim trudničkim/dječjim forumima. Obično prodaju za oko 400 - 550kn.Tako smo mi to rješili. No masov baby watcher (definitivno najbolji, s ekranom, a koriste ga i u bolnicama, znam za Petrovu) ti je sad na popustu. Evo linka:

http://www.baby-watcher.hr/ (ajme jel smijem ovo linkati? Ako ne smijem, molim moderatore da obrišu i ispričavam se)

Inače mislim da je to nešto što se jako isplati. Evo već prvi put me toliko smirio i razveselio, a bit će mi drug kroz cijelu trudnoću, a i kad dođe na redu braco ili seka.  :Smile:

----------


## mali-mis

Djurdja dobrodosla i cestitke za srceko i hrabrost da se naglas izgovori ta famozna recenica o vlastitoj trudnoci  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

đurđa, cestitam!!! uzivaj i zelim ti finu skolsku trudnocu! 
drage moje, citam vas i uzivam, tako mi je drago da ste sve ok! ja polako ulazim u 6 mjesec i jos ne mogu vjerovati da je tako brzo proslo. kao da sam se malo i opustila, stalno se vrte, stalno ih osjecam. to je tako divan osjecaj da sam sama sebi vec dosadna, a ne mogu prestati pricati o tome, o njima! 
danas smo kupili komodicu za prematanje i jednostavno je divna!!!! ma, nema ljepse, he, he!

----------


## Šiškica

Danas sam napokon bila na razgovoru kod svog soc. ginekologa i zajedno smo on, MM i ja odlučili da nećemo raditi ni tripl ni amniocitezu.. Nego se lagano opustiti i uživati u ovih 5 mjesci što imamo do termina..
Ja zadovoljna i mirna..  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Đurđa*, čestitam!

*Šiškica* glavno da si mirna.

----------


## andream

Šiškice, pametna odluka i ~~~~~~~~~~ za daljnju dosadnu i školsku trudnoću. Gotovo sam sigurna da ću ovaj put i sama tako učiniti. Mia, da li ti je tko sugerirao od dr-a da radite AC ili ste sami tako odlučili?

----------


## Mia Lilly

I dr.Kos i dr.L ali je to prvenstveno bila naša odluka.
Ja ne bi mogla biti smirena do kraja trudnoće.
Kombinirani je bio jako loš.

----------


## andream

Mia, shvaćam, meni su zanimljivo u prvoj trudnoći sugerirali skroz različito - dr A da svakako idem, a dr Kos da nemam indikacija. Mislim da je ovaj drugi doc svakako stručnjak za takvu vrstu dijagnostike pa ću ga poslušati što mi ovaj put bude rekao. Nakon što smo dobili čist nalaz, tek sam se tada mogla opustiti do kraja u trudnoći. Ovaj put sam zanimljivo totalno cool...

----------


## ValaMala

> danas smo kupili komodicu za prematanje i jednostavno je divna!!!! ma, nema ljepse, he, he!


Mi smo pronašli jednu prekrasnu, duboke 4 ladice + kadica. Za kasnije je stvarno predivna komodica. Sad još da se odvažimo kupiti  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*andream*, nadam se da ćeš ovaj puta proći bez amnio. Smatram da je dr.Kos stručnjak i da bi ga svakako trebala poslušati, ali i da je ta odluka samo vaša.
Meni je anomaly scan bio dobar ali mi je biokemijski rizik bio loš.
Da li si radila kombinirani?

----------


## andream

Jesam, gore sam već pisala, nalaz je uglavnom OK (biokemijski je jedino 1:253 i to je uz godine najlošiji rizik). Sve drugo je u redu i niskorizično.

----------


## Mojca

Vala, ne želim pokvariti oduševljenje, ali nisam skužila smisao te kadice.  :Smile:  
Pa tko bi nosio vodu u sobu, pa je onda iznosio iz sobe... pa pazio da se ne poprska parket, pa ako se slučajno prolije, smočiti će se sva robica ispod. A ima za kupiti sjajnih anatomskih kadica s nosačem za u veliku kadu ili nogarama za kupaonu.

----------


## andream

Evo da se i ja ubacim, mi imamo te nogare za kupaonu, dobili na poklon, samo na nju stavimo kadicu i sve pet, ne boli me kičma kod pranja bebe (sad se curka kupa već u kadi), ma odlična stvar. Nogare se daju lijepo složiti i ne zauzimaju prostor, mi ih držimo u malom wc-u. Napravljene su od metala, smeđe, spasile su me da me kralježnica ne boli jer nema ni sagibanja. A dijete još uvijek presvlačimo na prematalici koju stavljamo okomito na kindač. Ovo je pogotovo rješenje za one koji nemaju velik prostor.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Moj je bio 1/135 (rizik za dob 1/435).
Bila sam gotovo sigurna da će mi amnio nalaz biti uredan (zbog dobrog anomaly scana), ali mislim da ne bi
bila mirna do kraja trudnoće da nisam napravila amnio.
A kad ideš kod Kosa?

----------


## andream

Kod K sam 1.9. naručena. Tada ću biti točno 15 tjedana a sada si mislim nije li me prerano naručila (vidim da se radi taj prvi anomaly sa 16 tjedana)?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam sa 12 tt radila kombinirani, sa 17+ nešto sitno amnio i naručena sam za 21 tt opet na anomali scan.

----------


## nea0902

Drage cure  :Kiss:   svima, Đurđa čestitam od srca!
Mi smo danas bili na kontrolu i sve je super, bar tako naš dragi dr kaže, a mi mu naravno virujemo  :Smile: 
Rekao je da sam skroz zatvorena, potvrdio da je curica još jednom, rekao da je cerviks super sve u svemu citiram "savršeno"  :Very Happy:  Nitko sretniji od nas. Jedino što ... nismo radili anomaly scan i ja sam mrvu zbog toga tužnno stresirata, ja nisam pitala jer nisam htjela da ispadne da se pravim pametna, bila mu je očajna gužva danas pa ga nisam htjela dodatno stresirati ali, anomaly scan nismo napravili  :Sad:  on ga nije ni spomenuo pa nisam ni ja. I sad ne znam što ćiniti, pari mi se da ste ga sve radile.

----------


## dani82

Većina tih komodica dolazi u paketu s kadicom. Tako sam i ja kupila komodu koja u sebi ima i kadicu. Definitivno je ne mislim koristiti u sobi već, vjerojatno, za prvu ruku, u dnevnom boravku/blagavaoni. Nekako mi se čini da ćemo tamo biti najkomodniji dok savladavamo tehniku kupanja. Tu će kadicu beba vrlo brzo prerasti i tada ćemo je zamijeniti nekom adekvatnijom. Menu su osobno super one sjedalice koje staviš u kadu i u nju bebu, nekako mi se čine i paraktično i sigurno. 

*nea* drago mi je da je sve super. Nemoj se previše uzbuđivat zbog anomaly scana, vjerojatno dr zna što radi, možda ga je i obavio a da ti to nisi primjetila.

----------


## Mojca

> Većina tih komodica dolazi u paketu s kadicom. Tako sam i ja kupila komodu koja u sebi ima i kadicu. Definitivno je ne mislim koristiti u sobi već, vjerojatno, za prvu ruku, u dnevnom boravku/blagavaoni. Nekako mi se čini da ćemo tamo biti najkomodniji dok savladavamo tehniku kupanja. Tu će kadicu beba vrlo brzo prerasti i tada ćemo je zamijeniti nekom adekvatnijom. Menu su osobno super one sjedalice koje staviš u kadu i u nju bebu, nekako mi se čine i paraktično i sigurno. 
> 
> *nea* drago mi je da je sve super. Nemoj se previše uzbuđivat zbog anomaly scana, vjerojatno dr zna što radi, možda ga je i obavio a da ti to nisi primjetila.


Ja ne znam nikoga tko ju je koristio na način na koji je napravljena.  :Smile:  Ne kužim zašto ih onda takve rade.  :Rolling Eyes:  Čisti gubitak prostora. Osim toga, ovaj pristup s bočne strane mi je totalno nepraktičan. 
U Sloveniji sam neki dan vidjela kvalitetne (a i lijepe) komode od punog drva (ove kod nas su iveral + mediapan), koje su u startu iste dubine kao i ove naše s kadicom, samo imaju produžetak i bočne rubnike na gornjoj plohi, čime ona postaje oko 80x80 i dobije se pristup s prednje strane (od strane ladica). Kad beba izađe iz pelena, spomenuti produžetak i rubnici se skidaju, a komodica ostaje dio namještaja dječije sobe. Kadice naravno nema, ladice su nešto dublje i meni se čini praktičnije. http://www.lip-poljcane.si/spletna-t...omode/lana.php i soba: http://www.lip-poljcane.si/spletna-t.../otroske-sobe/
Frendica koja ima neku anatomsku kadicu, ju od početka koristi u kupaoni. 

*Nea*, slažem se s Dani, budući je tvoj doktor inače pedantan i napravi detaljan uzv, vjerovatno je sad napravio i anomality scan, a da nisi ni znala. To je samo malo detaljnjiji uzv...  :Smile:  Ne brini, sve je ok. U sigurnim si rukama.  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> *alma*, rabljene najlakše možeš naći tu na forumu ili drugim trudničkim/dječjim forumima. Obično prodaju za oko 400 - 550kn.Tako smo mi to rješili. No masov baby watcher (definitivno najbolji, s ekranom, a koriste ga i u bolnicama, znam za Petrovu) ti je sad na popustu. Evo linka:
> 
> http://www.baby-watcher.hr/ (ajme jel smijem ovo linkati? Ako ne smijem, molim moderatore da obrišu i ispričavam se)
> 
> Inače mislim da je to nešto što se jako isplati. Evo već prvi put me toliko smirio i razveselio, a bit će mi drug kroz cijelu trudnoću, a i kad dođe na redu braco ili seka.


Hvala ti puno.Isla sam na njihovu stranicu ali na zalost prodaju jedino u Hr pa sam im poslala mail da mi jave gdje u EU se moze kupiti ili naruciti.

----------


## nea0902

Hvala cure puno puno  :Kiss: Ma ja znam da sam u najboljim mogucim rukama u koje ni trunke ne sumnjam  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Ma lako za tu kadicu, već imamo doma jednu lijepu anatomsku koju smo dobili na poklon, tako da kadica doista nije razlog zašto me oduševila ova komodica. Na koncu bez problema se izvadi, kao da je i nije bilo. Ono što mi je predobro je što ima 4 ladice, ali velike i duboke za razliku od mnogih koje smo vidjeli, pa će stati stvarno brdo stvari u nju. A i prekrasno izgleda, onako je boje bukve s nekim cvjetićima kao ručkice...

----------


## ValaMala

E da, htjela sam vas pitati znate li možda gdje ima za kupiti onih trudničkih jastuka, povoljnih, stvarno mi počinje trebati za spavanje. Sada uguram ispod sebe poplon, sva se nekako polu podbočim, smiješno nešto, pa mislim da bi mi to bilo super. Problem je da one koje smo vidjeli su po 400-500 kn, a to mi je full previše.

----------


## bugaboo

Vala bila je akcija u Kauflandu, jastuci za dojenje za 89 kn. Nisu tako kvalitetni kao oni iz Adaxa, ali nisu niti losi. Pogledaj tj. nazovi kauflande u blizini i pitaj jel ih jos ima da bezveze ne ides okolo ako su rasprodali. Ja sam svog kupila prije cca 2 tjedna i tada ga je u ZG bilo samo u Dubravi u Studentskom gradu, mislim da se ulica zove Vile Velebita. Ti jastuci su stajali na polici u blizini blagajni i bilo ih je jos dosta.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti, pogledat ću. U međuvremenu pišem oglas i tu na burzi, možda netko ima neki očuvani za prodati. 

Inače vezano za moju potragu za privatnim vođenjem trudnoće, zgražale ste se cijenama u IVF poliklinici, ali sam sad pala sa stolice kad sam čula koliko je trudnički pregled (dakle klasika, pregled + uzv) u Medikolu! Inače po svuda su pregledi uglavnom500kn, s tim da je najbolja cijena u Škvorcu, pa onda u BetaPlus. Još razmišljam. 

U petak sam dogovorila pregled kod mog dr. u Merkuru, pa ću vidjeti s njim što on misli. Možda postoji neki način da vodim trudnoću tamo baš u bolnici? Jeste čuli za to možda? Mislim jako sam zadovoljna sa svime, no to nisu pravi trudnički pregledi koje imam tamo, nego samo uzv, tako da moram nešto smisliti (a fakat fakat ne želim kod mog ginekologa).

----------


## frka

frendica mi je nedavno u adaxu kupila jastuk za dojenje za nekih 150kn. a moj je kostao oko 200kn - isto adax. kakvi su ti od 500?! :Shock:

----------


## ValaMala

Zvala sam sada Adax, imaju po 250kn, ali i te od 450kn - ti skuplji su oni punjeni kao malim kuglicama, jako su ugodni i mogu se svakako namjestiti. Vidjeli ih jučer u Kiki, prekrasni su (osim love...)

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ovi pregledi su nekako "normalne" cijene - kod nas u Istri je 500 kn pregled + UZV - i to običan uzv, ne 3D. Srećom da u mom gradu socijalna ginica jako dobra, pa nemam potrebe odlaziti privatno. U našem slučaju, kad je blizanačka trudnoća, soc.ginica inzistira na nekoliko pregleda u bolnici gdje planiram roditi, kao radi boljeg nadzora i drugog mišljenja. Bila sam na mjerenju NN-a i idem krajem mjeseca na anomaly u OB Pula - čini mi se da sam si već odabrala liječnicu za porod - vidjet ćemo još, ali za sada mi je žena bila više nego OK.

Za jastuk za dojenje - ja ga kupila tu na forumskoj burzi, kao nov je, koštao me 95 kn s poštarinom. Nije da ga baš koristim za spavanje jer buša još nije dovoljno velika da bih ju naslonila na njega, ali za čitanje i gledanje TV-a je savršen. Mislim da će biti koristan i kasnije. U svakom slučaju ne vrijedi 500 kuna, ja preporučam kupnju rabljenog s burze.

*MiaLilly* čestitam na dobrom nalazu  :Very Happy: 
*Đurđa* dobro nam došla  :Kiss: 
*Ivanova* svaka ti čast - 39tt i to blizanačke - zaista divno!

----------


## Mojca

> Zvala sam sada Adax, imaju po 250kn, ali i te od 450kn - ti skuplji su oni punjeni kao malim kuglicama, jako su ugodni i mogu se svakako namjestiti. Vidjeli ih jučer u Kiki, prekrasni su (osim love...)


U Adaxu su prošli tjedan ili dva unazad, ne sjećam se točno, davali popust na gotovinu 15% do 20%. 

Računaj da tih jastuka ima različitih debljina, onaj koji sam ja dobila mi je predebel za pod trbuh, ali mi je super za uz leđa zadnjih dana. 
Tamo di idem na masažu, imaju Kamarisov i taj je super za pod trbuh.  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

Đurđa dobro došla  :Smile: 
mi obavili pregled: 34tt, mama na 16kg+, miško na 2,5kg!
još cca mjesec dana i možemo očekivati sretni događaj - bar kako ultz kaže!

----------


## Mojca

Vojvođanka, bravo!  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

Jastuk za dojenje sam uzela u Beba centru u Rijeci, došao me oko 200 kn (punjen je kuglicama) i ogroman je. Prije no što sam ga vidjela mislila sam uzet Adaxov koji je isto ok, malo manji, također punjen kuglicama. U Adaxu naravno imaju i ove preko 500 kn, ali mislim da stvarno nije potrebno davat toliko novaca za jastuk za dojenje. Mislim da su dovoljno kvalitetni i funkcionalni i ovi za oko 200 kn. 

*Mojca i Sumskica* lijena sam i neda mi se tražiit čiji ste ono magnezij rekle da koristite pa molim jednu od vas dvije da me prosvijetli. Do sad sam koristila neki šumeći, ali stvarno nisam pobornik šumećih tableta i općenito ničega što se pjeni i ima mjehuriće. Još kad vidim da imaju dodatak šećera dođe mi muka.

----------


## Mojca

Dani, magezij je Bioelektra 300 za otapanje na jeziku... ali biti će ti još više muka... ovaj sadrži aspartam. 
 :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

hvala svima na dobrodošlici
evo kako sam se hvalila da me niš ne muči tako od jučer umirem od žgaravice,(noćas palo prvo povraćanje),kako ste vi to rješavale?mislim znalo me zadnjih par večeri malo peckat ali nije bilo vrijedno spomena al od jučer!!!izgorit ću

----------


## KLARA31

ja jedva čekam sve te ´gorke´ simptome  :Smile: 
jesi probala sa mineralnom,to se može pit u trudnoći

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Meni je pomoglo da nema jela poslje 6

----------


## Šiškica

I ja sam cijelo vrijeme vikala jedva čekam sve trudničke siptome.. Međutim kad su došli pisjeo mi život..
U cijeloj priči je možda ispalo dobro što se zajedno s mučninom i opako jakom kiselinom u želucu pojavio i hematom pa sam bila na strogom mirovanju tj. bolovanju, da sam morala raditi mislim da bi krepala od muke..

Probala sam sve živo i neživo da spriječim kiselinu i mučninu i NIŠTA nije pomoglo!!!  Morala sam čekati da jednostavno prođe..
Nikakva hrana mi nije odgovarala osim ćevapa    :Grin: 

Sad u 17 tt uživam i proždirem svakakvu hranu u malim obrocima s razmakom pol sata - sat  :Grin:  i baš mi gušt.. :Yes:

----------


## ValaMala

*đurđa*, navečer kasno nikako jesti, osobito ne teško. Meni kad prigusti je Rupurut zakon. 

Što se tiče bioelektre Mg, puno mi je lakše zaspati otkad ga uzimam. Mislim ne uspavljuje me, haha, nego nemam toliko one grčiće / nemir u nogama

----------


## Šiškica

Jučer sam isto  počela piti taj Mg i moram reći da mi je odmah bolje.. 
Danima me mučila  "kao upala mišića u listovima"  sad ju i ne osjetim..

----------


## ValaMala

Cure kako vam je sa spavanjem? Ja bdijem bdijem u mraku ponekad i do 5, pa onda tek zaspem.  :Shock:  Jesu to čuvene trudničke nesanice već počele ili sam ja posebna?  :Smile:  Trudim se ne odspavati dugo ujutro, baš kako bih umorna išla u krevet, pa legnem premorena i onda opet isto. 

Moj slatki mužek spava kao beba pored mene, a ja brojim ovce, novce (da bar, hehe) i fantaziram o životu i svemu. Ponekad mi se čini tako noću da sam sve već izmaštala i "razmislila", dosta više, hoću spavati.  :Mad:

----------


## Mojca

Ajme ne pitaj... spavanje mi je horor. Cijelu noć ne spavam, a ujutro susjedov pas krene lajati oko 6. Dođe mi da ga zadavim (susjeda, naravno, ne psa!  :Smile: ). Pa to nadoknađujem preko dana, pa spavam u najčudnija vremena, od 9 do 11 ujutro, ili od 11 do 15 ili od 18 do 20... isprobala sam sve krevete i kaučeve u kući... negdje naći mira...  
Sinoć sam dragog natjerala da idemo spavati u prizemlje, di obično gosti spavaju... on odmah zaspao, a ja ko sova! Oko dva sam ga molila da se vratimo u naš krevet. Odmah zaspala.  :Smile:  
Danas primjenjujem tehniku iscrpljivanja, sinoć nisam puno spavala, danas preko dana ništa i nadam se da ću zaspati bar do ponoći. 
Možda je ovo vrst treninga za blisku budućnost!  :Laughing:

----------


## KLARA31

hm čevapi,brojanje ovaca i novaca po noći sve mi to poznato  :Smile: 
ja zaspem navečer čim legnem i probudim se u pola noći i probdijem jedno 2-3 ure i onda pred zoru zaspem a ustajem se u 6ipo kad idem radit i sva sam izmorena,popodne ubijem oko uru,uru i pol, često sam pospana i mogu spavat u bilo koje doba dana ali to u sred noći kad se probudim budna kao da je podne me izmrcvari baš

----------


## KLARA31

Mojca dobro ti izvozaš svoga muža sa svojim hormonima  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

:Embarassed:

----------


## dani82

> Dani, magezij je Bioelektra 300 za otapanje na jeziku... ali biti će ti još više muka... ovaj sadrži aspartam.


Tnx! Bumo isprobali  :Wink: 

Što se tiče spavanja i nespavanja, ja sam sada u relativno ok fazi. Naravno ako isključim neprekidno buđenje kako bi se okrenula na drugu stranu i tako zauzela "udobniju" poziciju. Nisam mogla spavati oko 10 tt i to me držalo cca mjesec dana... Čovjek shvati da nam je noćni program na tv-u jednako katastrofičan kao i dnevni ...heheh. Također nisam mogla spavati ni sad pred par tjedana i to me držalo nekih tjedan dana. Pokušavala sam razne tehnike iscrpljivanja, većinom nisu dale ploda. Nadam se da ću barem još koji tjedan mirno pajkiti jer nema mi goreg od te nesanice.

----------


## Makica

jooj, to spavanje, ja se cijele noci osjecam kao u polusnu. par puta odem na wc, i tu se razbudim, a ujutro mi nije problem ranije ustati, jer sam inace jutarnji tip. ali zato se oko 1-2 popodne osjecam kao da me vlak pregazio i moram odspavati bar sat vremena. a nakon toga spavanja sam kao zombi do 5-6 popodne. svaki mi je dan sve teze, a i kile me muce, treba nositi 84 kg.sada sam 24tt i pitam se kako cu jos do kraja??? tesko mi se i izdepilirati, od trbuha nista zivo ne vidim, he, he, kako vi rjesavate taj problem?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni spavanje ovisi o aktivnostima malaca - ako je njima ta noć isplanirana kao tulum-party, nema spavanja, već dizanje do 8 puta za wc, pa za piti, pa grčevi u nogama - uglavnom nema spavanja. Kad su malci mirni, spavam cijelu noć u komadu, kako namjestim jastuk za spavanje navečer kad legnem, tako ga maknem ujutro kad se probudim. Srećom našla sam neki ritam - odem spavati oko pol noć, buđenje oko 8 ipol,9, Pa opet spavanjac oko 2 i pol-3 na sat, sat i pol. Ali sanjam - joooj kako sanjam, koliko mi je to bilo zanimljivo na početku, toliko me sada zamara. 
A *Makice* nisi jedina kojoj je teško se mrdati, ja imam i dalje tih +7 kg (dijeta i odricanje od slatkog zaista djeluje) i teško mi se dić s kauča, hodam par stotina metara i skužim da sam znojna i umorna, kućanski poslovi se obavljaju kad je krajnje vrijeme. Samo bih odmarala, ležala, čitala i gledala TV. Ajde može i visit na kompu  :Grin:  Skužila sam da me noge bole, umorne su mi, pa mi je svaka daljnja aktivnost naporna...

----------


## kaja76

sad mi stvarno više nije jasno zašto trudnoću nazivaju blaženim stanjem?! Psiha je možda blažena, ali tijelo baš i nije, čini mi se... Kad počinju ti prvi problemi? Radi li koja od vas ili ste uglavnom doma? Ja sam na poslu i voljela bih raditi jos makar koji mjesec zbog velikih kredita, ali čitajući vase postove...ja sam ušla u 12tt i za sad osim povremenih mučnina nema drugih smetnji. Čak sam prije trudnoće povremeno bila sklona nesanici, ali sad zaspijem bez problema...ko beba!

----------


## alma_itd

Mene u zadnja 2 dana boli maternica.Do sad me bolio stomak konstantno,ali su to bili vise neki bolovi u jajnicima ili ono kao da cu dobiti.Ali je sad bol bas u maternici i kad sjedim neznam jel me boli stomak ili ledja.Sreca pa ne radim punu nedjelju,pa se ovako 2-3 dana mogu podnijeti.A sto se nesanice tice,zbog vaginaleta se jos uvijek moram dici u 4 ujutro pa mi je nakon toga tesko zaspati,ali u principu ne mogu se zaliti.Danas sam tacno 12tt,stomak se jos ne vidi,nadam se da je to normalno.Poludjecu do utorka kad je UZ,tad bi trebala vidjeti konacno nesto sto lici na bebu.Do sad sam vidjela jednom tacku a drugi put nesto sto je licilo na podmornicu :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

*Kaja*, ja sam frendu s kojim sam jako dobra, a koji ima tri sina, jednom prilikom u fazi kad su se izmjenjivali strahovi i euforija, rekla: tko god je rekao da je trudnoća blaženo stanje, nama pojma što govori! Ovo je sve, samo ne blaženo!
On se samo nasmijao i odgovorio: vjeruj mi, ovo je blaženo, naspram onom što dođe poslije.  :Smile:  

Ja ne radim, već za postupak sam uzela bolovanje i samo nastavila. Istina, da radim u normalnoj firmi, radila bi... ali ne mogu zamisliti biti trudna u onoj ludari. 

*Šumskice*, bitno je kretanje... i zbog poroda i zbog vraćanja u formu... pokušaj naći obuću koja ti neće umarati noge, ja sam za po doma nabavila Crocsice (hvala Pinky!) a za po vani MBT (njih se ne preporučuje u trudnoći ako ih nisi ranije nosila) i spas su mi. Mogu dugo hodati, pa čak i brzo, ako nije vruće. A imam 90 kg. U teniscama jedva dođem do parka s psom. 

Jeste vi postale trapave? Ja jučer 4 majce promijenila,jer sam ih sve redom zaflekala. Svaki obrok nova majca. Ko beba.  :Smile:

----------


## zvončica1976

Trapave??? cijeli ručak mi je na majici,s tim što sam u 38 tjednu,i ništa više ne mogu...prsti ko čevapi,kruh ne mogu odrezati,a noge ko hobit...izgledam ko tegljač...spavanje??? što je to spavanje?

----------


## Vojvođanka

hahaha, ja i po svijetu šetam flekava....
a kako i nebi bila flekava kad sjedim udaljena od stola cca 0,5m????? a kako stomak raste ta udaljenost se povećava, već sam najavila M da će me morat hranit
pored starih simptoma mene ćapao jedan novi, piškim u gaće......odn. ustanem s WC napravim par koraka i smoćim gaćice s 2,3 kapi grrrr
ali opet,
kad krenem kukati sama sebi kako me bole kukovi, kičma, noge, otičem, teško mi je itd brzo se prekorim i sjetim koliko dugo čekam ovaj trenutak....tako da se mogu pohvaliti: moja trudnoća je do sada bila fenomenalna  :Smile: !!!!! (još kad bi i porod bio takav )

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* već sam prije proučavala tu MBT obuću koju si pohvalila, nažalost nema ni jednog dućana oko mene (osim u Trstu, ali nije mi shopping sad u planu) Još je toplo, pa sam doma u Kopitarna anatomskim papučama (znaš one koje nosi bolničko osoblje) a vani u anatomskim japankama. Dosta sam i bosa. Mogu se natjerati, ma natjeram se svaki dan na barem pola sata šetnje, ali kad se usporedim sa pred-trudničkim stanjem, kada sam jurcala uokolo pješke svuda, polutrčećim korakom, radila tri stvari istovremeno....sada sam penzić pravi. 
Gdje si ti kupila te MBT cipele? Koliko koštaju otprilike? 
A trapava sam nevjerojatno - to je ružno za vidjeti. Osim poflekane odjeće, na koju se ne obazirem više jer bi samo prala (pustim fleku do navečer, ionako sam doma, a MM je navikao da se iz moje odjeće vide moji dnevni obroci) prljam stan kao prase (od fleka na štednjaku, pločicama, u kupaoni dar-mar) još uvijek nemam točnu procjenu svoje širine (pa zakačim trbuhom ili guzom tu i tamo) i tako...ali nisam bila puno spretnija ni prije, pa mi sad to nije neka velika promjena.

Nego - da li vam se dogodilo da je gin na uzv prvo rekao jedan spol bebe, a na slijedećem da kaže drugi spol? Sve češće čujem takva iskustva u RL-u i ne znam hoće li se pišonja moje bebe pretvoriti u pišulju na slijedećem pregledu  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

*Šumskice*, baš si me nasmijala, ko da si moju kuhinju opisala.  :Laughing:  Meni je pod pun fleka, mrvica, komadića hrane. Sve je ok, ako se psima to sviđa, pa oni pojedu, ali kolutići tikvica ih baš ne zanimaju. 

Prve MBT sam kupila u nemon outletu u Engelskoj za 35 ili 40 GBP, onako, za probu jer su strašno skupe kod nas. Onda sam se oduševila i skužila da mi zbilja pomažu i kupila kod nas još dvoje, par je oko 1500 kn  :Sad:   (Diners 6 rata), jedne zimske, jedne ljetne (naravno, sad ne stanem u zimske, ne znam što ću kad zahladi). Ima ih u Zgb na par mjesta, za Arenu znam 100%. 

Usporediti se s predtrudničkim stanjem? Uf!  :Smile:  Ujutro u 6 sam znala skuhati ručak, u 8 biti na poslu, vratiti se u 6, nastaviti raditi, juriti na sto mjesta, organizirala vikend seminare, bavila se hobby-jobom, uvijek imala neke goste, imala planove za po 12 vikenda unaprijed, planinarila, divljala s biciklom. A sad... velika je stvar ako skuham ručak.  :Smile:  

*Vojvođanka*, je to sa sjedenjem je zeznuto, ja sjedim polubočno i molim boga da nas nitko ne pozove na ručak.  :Smile:  
Mene bole svi zglobovi, ne samo kukovi... rekla mi je fizioterapeutica da se svi zglobovi u tijelu razlohaju u trudnoći, pa je valjda to posljedica toga. Sjećam se da su me boljeli i kad sam bila klinka (u rastu). Posebno gležnjevi.

----------


## ValaMala

Haha, genijalne ste, tako ste me nasmijale! 

Moja buša još nije tako velika da bi baš smetala sjedenju, no za razliku od nekih cura koje znam, narasla je doista brzo. Već sa 12 tjedana nije bilo zabune jesam li trudna, trbuščić se lijepo vidio. Sada s 15, baš sam trbušasta. 

Što se kilaže tiče nisam se udebljala osim tog trbuha i cica (ajmee) i po vaganju ispada da sam sada +2 (ili +4 ako računam što sam natukla tijekom stimulacija) i zadovoljna sam. Pokušavam se kontrolirati i stvarno ne jesti bedastoče, a osobito ne klopati kasno. U mojem jelovniku tako nema ni traga slatkim stvarima ili grickalicama, umjesto toga kad mi dođe imam sušeno voće i oraščiće svih vrsta i boja, pa neki voćni jogurt, integralni cornfleks koji ubacim u baktiv i tako to. Iskreno bojim se da se ne pustim malo i onda odjednom skužim da sam na +milijun..  :Smile: 

E da, netko je spominjao depilaciju. Ja oduvijek idem na brazilsku, mrzim osjećaj oštrine kad dlakice rastu nakon brijanja, pa sam tako nastavila i sada. Naravno, nisam mogla ići kada sam bila u bolnici ili doma baš na strogom mirovanju, no imam salon u zgradi, tako da sam skočila na tih 20min prošli tjedan i preporodila se. Tako mislim skroz do kraja, najčišće, najudobnije i rezultat mi fakat dugo dugo traje, mrak.

----------


## KLARA31

ValaMala svaka čast kad se možeš kontrolirat da samo zdravo jedeš.
Mene strah stati na vagu,kad sam počela sa injekcijama i klomifenom stomak mi je natekao,donji dio stomaka,i to je tako ostalo i sada. Tako sam u 3mj poslije injekcija imala stomak i odmah na dijetu kad sam vidila da nije uspilo. A i ovo nekretanje me nadebljalo,da ne pričam šta nesmim plivat.

----------


## KLARA31

a di je MASLINA? nema je za čut

----------


## ValaMala

> ValaMala svaka čast kad se možeš kontrolirat da samo zdravo jedeš.
> Mene strah stati na vagu,kad sam počela sa injekcijama i klomifenom stomak mi je natekao,donji dio stomaka,i to je tako ostalo i sada. Tako sam u 3mj poslije injekcija imala stomak i odmah na dijetu kad sam vidila da nije uspilo. A i ovo nekretanje me nadebljalo,da ne pričam šta nesmim plivat.


Iskreno da ne pazim bila bi katastofa. Ovo je sad 4 mjeseca mirovanja, od čega kakvih 3 mj. vezanosti samo za krevet!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam sada 23+5 i 6,5+ kila s tim da sam na menopurima dobila 4 kile  :Sad: 
Trbuh mi je ogroman, jedva oblacim cipele a brijanje obavljam u sobi pred ogledalom jer stvarno vise nista ne vidim... 
Navecer zaspim normalno ali ako se u koje doba razbudim gotovo je sa spavanjem, pisanje ne racunam jer to obavljam u polusnu  :Smile:   Da i stvarno neznam kako ovo moze biti blazeno stanje...

----------


## Aurora*

MPO trudnoca nakon svega... kako se osjecamo...

Na ovu temu mogu tek danas, kada brojim 20+2 tt, reci da se osjecam kao trudnica.  :Smile: 

Sve do sada ta cinjenica nije pravo dopirala do moje svijesti. A ono sto je takvo stanje promijenilo je nalaz amniocenteze kojeg smo danas dobili. Nalaz je uredan i ocekujemo djevojcicu. Bas kao sto smo i prizeljkivali.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Moram i ovdje cestitati  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sve najbolje do kraja :Heart:

----------


## TwistedQ

> Trapave??? cijeli ručak mi je na majici,s tim što sam u 38 tjednu,i ništa više ne mogu...prsti ko čevapi,kruh ne mogu odrezati,a noge ko hobit...izgledam ko tegljač...spavanje??? što je to spavanje?


Potpisujem u potpunosti - kada ti je točno termin? Tu si negdi.. Meni je 4/9.

----------


## Mojca

Aurora*, lijepo te vidjeti na ovoj temi. 
Super za dobar nalaz... i... lijepo da se želja za curicu ostvarila.  :Heart:

----------


## nea0902

Čestitam Aurora od srca  :Smile:  nekako mi se čini da je ovo godina djevojčica  :Smile:

----------


## TwistedQ

:Very Happy: Aurora, čestitam! Vrijeme je za uživanje u trudnoći.

----------


## Darkica

Čestitam od srca!





> MPO trudnoca nakon svega... kako se osjecamo...
> 
> Na ovu temu mogu tek danas, kada brojim 20+2 tt, reci da se osjecam kao trudnica. 
> 
> Sve do sada ta cinjenica nije pravo dopirala do moje svijesti. A ono sto je takvo stanje promijenilo je nalaz amniocenteze kojeg smo danas dobili. Nalaz je uredan i ocekujemo djevojcicu. Bas kao sto smo i prizeljkivali.

----------


## ValaMala

Aurora, predivno, čestitam od srca!!!

Ja pak od početka osjećam kao da je pod mojim srcem mali dečko, no tko zna...  :Smile: 

Uh sutra uzv, uvijek sam u nekom strahu prije pregleda, ali hvala bogu, dočekai smoi konačno!

----------


## ksena28

Jao Aurora* čestitam ti od srca, baš mi je drago i baš sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!! Pusa i tebi i maloj ljepotici koja ti raste pod srcem!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Smijem se sama sebi kako jedva čekam da malo legnem i odmorim .. već par dana osjetim bebu, pa mi gušt    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Aurora, čestitke na maloj pišulji, baš mi je drago da vam se ispunio san. Šiškice, baš rano si počela osjetiti bebača, ja sam u prvoj trudnoći dosta kasnije (20 tj) a baš me zanima kad ću sada?

----------


## Mojca

Šiškice uživaj  :Zaljubljen:  
Fakat rano, ma super!  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Šiškice*, kako krasno, ja to ne mogu dočekati. Ponekad mi se čini da osjećam nešto, no vjerojatno fantaziram, 15tt ipak je malo prerano.

----------


## sara38

> Jao Aurora* čestitam ti od srca, baš mi je drago i baš sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!! Pusa i tebi i maloj ljepotici koja ti raste pod srcem!!!


Potpisujem i šaljem ti puno  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## dani82

*Aurora** lijepo te čitati na ovoj temi. 20.tt wow... kao da si jučer objavila trudnoću. Uživaj sada, uz sve popratne pojave koje nosi, trudnoća je stvarno prekrasno iskustvo kada se napokon čovjek malo opusti.

Taman sam se tu pohvalila kako ok spavam zadnjih dana kad me opet uhvatila nesanica. Evo već dvije noći zujim kao da je podne. 

Što se tiče depilacije i to je postalo malo teže, odradim to po pamćenju i instinktu  :Smile:   Što se trapavosti i smotanosti tiče mislim da u tom natjecanju osvajam 1. mjesto. Mislim i prije trudnoće smotanost mi je bila drugo ime, ali sada... ili me možda samo više smeta, pošto mi je sada nešto teže ispravljati rezultate iste.

----------


## alma_itd

*Aurora** cestitam na princezi.Da nastavi sve skolski do kraja :Klap:

----------


## Makica

aurora, cestatam na curici, neka samo lijepo raste do kraja!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Aurora** uživaj u djevojčici - već si napo puta  :Heart: 
*Šiškice* znam kako ti je - i meni su se javili krajem 17tt i od onda uživam u svakom trenu mirnoće jer se oni tad razgibavaju.
*Dani82* nema spavanja - spavat ćemo kad ostarimo  ili kad ta naša dječica krenu na fax  :Laughing:  
*Vala Mala* a rano je 15tt, kažu da se osjeti između 17tt i 20 tt - još samo malo strpljenja

----------


## alma_itd

Cure ima li koja od vas da zna gdje se u Zg moze kupiti onaj Masov baby watcher?Rodica mi dolazi u ponedjeljak,a leti iz Zg,pa bi mi ona mogla kupiti i ponijeti.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*alma* tu je njihov mail info@baby-watcher.hr i broj telefona 01/ 62 61 638, imaju sjedište u Zagrebu, pa se sigurno može dogovoriti neko preuzimanje uživo  :Smile:  Sada imaju i 25% popusta, pa možeš i za to pitati  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

Aurora dobro nam došla, konačno  :Smile: , na ovaj informativnotrudnički dio foruma :Smile: 

ja obavila depilaciju pred ogledalom u spavaćoj sobi s električnim depilatorom, uf što je to traaaaajalo, nakraju mi je nestalo baterije  :Smile:  sad sam mirna mjesec dana!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Apropo depilacije - umrla sam od smijeha sama nad sobom kad sam skužila da pokušavam uvuć trbuh, a sve što se uvlači je prvih 3 cm ispod (.)(.)  :Laughing:  
Meni je to nemoguća misija, idem žiletom napamet - pa što ispadne, ispadne...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke...ajd da Vas pitam...jel netko kupovao/gledao kolica za bebače.....zanima me mišljenje o stokke kolicima....kak vam se čine...jel netko čuo nešto pozitivno/negativo o njima!? Punooo pusica od nas dvoje/dvije  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Ajme svega ste ispisale od nespavanja preko kila do kolica  :Smile: Spavam bas slabo od 1 do 4 pa brojim zjake do 6/7 i onda odrapim uru dvi i probudim se lešana ajme ajme  :Sad:  al nema veze tokom dana se izgustam pa me nije briga. Što se kila tice do sada sam ih dobila 3 a dropcic mi je mali, vec se sad vidi ali nije veliki. Jos se ljudi cude kad im kazem da sam trudna a tek se zapanje kad kazem 5 mjeseci.Kolica Stokke su moj odabir i to ljubicasta, nisam nista o njima loše čula do sada osim da su ružna. Ja sam s druge strane jako površna po pitanju toga, meni je bitno da su lijepa, sto menu jesu ali i moja frendica koja je funkcionalan ti slozila se da su i funkcionalna te dobra. Njen odabir su McLaren i s njima je zadovoljna dok mi kuma ima bogaboo i hvali ih do neba. Sad ti budi pametan  :Smile: Svakako moj odabir su upravo Stokke

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ajme svega ste ispisale od nespavanja preko kila do kolica Spavam bas slabo od 1 do 4 pa brojim zjake do 6/7 i onda odrapim uru dvi i probudim se lešana ajme ajme  al nema veze tokom dana se izgustam pa me nije briga. Što se kila tice do sada sam ih dobila 3 a dropcic mi je mali, vec se sad vidi ali nije veliki. Jos se ljudi cude kad im kazem da sam trudna a tek se zapanje kad kazem 5 mjeseci.Kolica Stokke su moj odabir i to ljubicasta, nisam nista o njima loše čula do sada osim da su ružna. Ja sam s druge strane jako površna po pitanju toga, meni je bitno da su lijepa, sto menu jesu ali i moja frendica koja je funkcionalan ti slozila se da su i funkcionalna te dobra. Njen odabir su McLaren i s njima je zadovoljna dok mi kuma ima bogaboo i hvali ih do neba. Sad ti budi pametan Svakako moj odabir su upravo Stokke



Pa i moj odabir su Stokke...samo bež kombinacija ili ako naletim na neku dobru nijansu zelene...kombiniram univerzalne boje...malo im je cijena ohohohoho...al nema veze...čekali smo to čudo 4 godine pa nek se voza u kolicima koja se majci sviđaju....meni ta kolica izgledaju funkcionalno....jedino moram pogledati nosiljku i adaptere....mislim da od maxi cosi ide na stokke...

----------


## Mojca

Stokke, jako lijepa kolica! Nažalost i jako skupa. Nisam ništa čula.

Btw, u pikapolonici u Slo ima Jane 3 u 1 do kraja mjeseca na nekom popustu za 700 eur. Cijena za članove kluba, a članstvo je besplatno. 
http://www.mega-art.si/avgust2011/index.html 
Kod nas sam ih gledala, to nam je prvi izbor, bila su oko 7500 kn. Ne tvrdim da je bio isti model u pitanju, ali to je sve tu negdje. 

Na drugoj stranici tog kataloga su slična Chicco kolica za 600 eur. S tim da Jane ima alu-felge i disk kočnice, a Chicco plastične felge.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* uvijek super informirana - svaka čast  :Kiss:  Da li znaš koja su kolica najlaganija?
Meni će trebat stereo kolica (planiram uzeti ona u vlakić - jedno dijete iza drugog) ali se bojim da će mi prazna kolica bit strašno teška- a kamoli s djecom u njima

----------


## ValaMala

Curke evo nas s uzv. Danas točno 15tt i kaže dr. sve savršeno. I mm je bio sa mnom, vidjeli smo mala koljena, rukice, palac  :Zaljubljen: , mali puni želudac, čak i leću oka. Beba je u jednom trenu digla rukicu iznad glave i kao "mahala", pa smo i mi njoj.  :Laughing:  Pokazao nam je pupčanu vrpcu u boji, da vidimo kako je puna krvi i zdrava i rekao da nam je posteljica straga, prema mojoj kičmi. I slušali smo srčeko.

Ono što je bilo opasno i zašto mirujem već mjesecima je otišlo (ona gv od blizanaca) i više nema rizika. Ne moram mirovati, nego se mogu normalno (trudnički) ponašati, jeeej. I još nešto, kažem ja dr. jel se već vidi Pišulinac, a on kaže, a vi ste baš sigurni da je Pišulinac? Ja kažem da nekako od početka imam osjećaj da je muškić, ali da nam je u biti skroz svejedno, a on kaže, e pa ja mislim da je mala Pišulja. Bebica je baš lijepo imala skvrčene nogice u koljenima, pa je dr. 80% siguran da nosimo princezicu. :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 

Sretna sam sretna sretna sretna. Hvala bogu na ovom najljepšem daru i neka uskoro sve naše curke s Odbrojavanja, Nakon Transfera... dožive ovakvu ljepotu i radost. Srce mi je kao svemir

----------


## Mojca

Nažalost nisam se tako jako bavila tom problematikom, jer su nam frendovi obećali rabljena Jane kolica, na moje veliko oduševljenje, ne samo zbog financija, nego i zato jer su nam skratili muke oko izbora.  :Smile:  

Na tvom mjestu bi malo progugla po tehničkim specifikacijama, osim težine, bitan je podatak da li ti skopljena mogu stati u prtljažnik automobila. Ako je to s vlakićem uopće moguće?!

----------


## Mojca

Vala, koji lijepi post...  :Smile:  
 :Heart:  za princezicu. 

Kod kojeg doktora si to bila?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vala ......jeeeeeee...bravo za bebačicu....tak je i nam zadnji UZV bebač/ica mahala/o....u tom trenutku me opale valovi smijeha i suza.... :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Iva Mia ista stvar je i kod nas  :Smile:  sve sto cemo dobiti je i vise nego dobrodoslo ali kolica zelim ona koja se meni najvise sviđaju, a to si Stokke.Vala  :Kiss:  bas mi je neopisivo drago da je sve super!!! I da feeling da nosim pisulinca je bio prisutan od samog momenta, ja ZNAM, da nosim pisonju - hmmm yeah right i u nas pisulja  :Smile:  ma nitko sretnijo od mene, potajno sam prizeljkivala curicu, ali bilo je sasvim svejedno bitno da je zdravo  :Smile:  međutim 300% uvjerena sam bila da je On posrijedi

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Što se tiče spola...mi još ništa ne znamo jer smo 13 t.t. mislim da bi s 17t.t. trebalo vidjeti jer nam je tada idući UZV....znate kako kod mene ide jedan dan je cura, drugi dečko...i tako mene opali moja intucija ako se to može nazvati intuicijom....baš to nea što se tiče kolica sve ćemo nekako pokupit "tatrane" al kolica po mom ukusu...meni su odlična...svaki put se rastopim kad ih vidim...

Noćas sanjam da sam rodila 22.2....dječaka....e sad ćemo vidjeti....samo treba čakati još 6.mj  :Smile: 

Kakve sam sreće budući da je iduća godina prijestupna mogla bih ja roditi 29.2  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Vala, predivan post.Mi smo ovaj put odlučili da nećemo pitati za spol pa nek bude iznenađenje na porodu  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Hehe, toliko o ženskoj intuiciji, cure.  :Laughing: 

*Mojca*, idem kod dr. Podgajskog u Merkur i danas sam razgovarala s njim i odlučila tamo voditi trudnoću do kraja. Jako mu vjerujem, on se brinuo za mene i dok sam tamo ležala i od početka je prekrasan, pozitivan i uvijek mi posveti puno vremena, sve objasni i jednostavno se osjećam sigurno u njegovim rukama. A kažu i da je jedan od najboljih doktora tamo. A i ima neki bijesni toshiba ultrazvuk za koji se "tuku" u bolnici.  :Smile: 

Danas mi je pregledao i cerviks i težinu, a od sada ću ići redovito u trudničku ambulantu. Dakle riješen problem što se tiče vođenja trudnoće. 

I da htjela sam vam ispričati što je rekao o famoznom anomaly scanu. Njegovo mišljenje je da je to izmišljotina privatnika da naplate još love. On radi anomaly scan - tj. kompletnu morfologiju, na svakom pregledu. Tako je gledao  i danas sve organe, kralježnicu, pupčanu, uši, oči, nosek, ma sve redom, a tako će raditi i s 20tt i dalje. To mi zapravo zvuči jako smisleno. Jedino što ću otići negdje jednom na 3Duzv, čisto radi doživljaja. Što mislite u kojem tjednu je najbolje raditi 3D?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vala ja mislim da ti je na 3D najbolje ići do 20.t.t dok je beba još manja...

Nama isto dr. od prvog UZV-a detaljno pregledava ...tako da se slažem s tim ....to je samo obična otimačina love kod privatnika...još bolja priča je kad naručuju svaka 3tj....mislim to mi stvarno nema smisla

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vala* ma krasno - super! Radujem se još jednoj curi  :Very Happy:  
*Mojca* i ja sam zapela za neka Jane kolica za dvojčeke (našla čak na njuškalu polovna po super cijeni, točno ta koja sam htjela) ali moram još vidjeti specifikacije. Kako ćemo mi bit mnogobrojni od početka ne mislim puno trošiti za ova prva kolica (ta bih kupila polovna) nego kad napune godinu dana kupiti dobra kišobran kolica (u super-light varijanti)

----------


## ValaMala

Što se kolica tiče, mi smo vidjeli jedna u Kiki, preporuka frendice, 3u1 i povoljna je cijena. Pregledali smo ih uzduž i poprijeko, pokušali voziti, rastavljali, sastavljali i stvarno nam se sviđaju. Tu su u tamno plavoj, ali razmišljamo da uzmemo onako lijepu tamnu crvenu:

http://www.kika.com/hr/katalog/m/dje...kolica-malibu/

----------


## Mojca

*Vala*, super za odluku. Bitno je naći doktora kojem vjeruješ i onda je sve lakše. I da ima dobar uzv. 
Meni prof. L. svaki put radi tako detaljan uzv, da nisam skužila razliku između njenog redovnog i anomality scaa od dr. R. koji je bio na zamjeni u tom trenutku. I nisam anomality scan platila više. 

*Andream*, čestitam! Ja nisam izdržala, htjela sam ne pitati.. ali nije išlo.  :Smile:  

*Šumskica*, frendovi koji će nam dati Jane kolica su preprezadovoljni s njima, (a žive u Engleskoj i imaju puno veći izbor).

----------


## Mojca

> Što se kolica tiče, mi smo vidjeli jedna u Kiki, preporuka frendice, 3u1 i povoljna je cijena. Pregledali smo ih uzduž i poprijeko, pokušali voziti, rastavljali, sastavljali i stvarno nam se sviđaju. Tu su u tamno plavoj, ali razmišljamo da uzmemo onako lijepu tamnu crvenu:
> 
> http://www.kika.com/hr/katalog/m/dje...kolica-malibu/


Odlična cijena, viđala sam ta kolica po gradu, izgledaju skroz ok, ne bi nikad rekla da su tako povoljna.

----------


## frka

> Hehe, toliko o ženskoj intuiciji, cure. 
> 
> *Mojca*, idem kod dr. Podgajskog u Merkur i danas sam razgovarala s njim i odlučila tamo voditi trudnoću do kraja. Jako mu vjerujem, on se brinuo za mene i dok sam tamo ležala i od početka je prekrasan, pozitivan i uvijek mi posveti puno vremena, sve objasni i jednostavno se osjećam sigurno u njegovim rukama. A kažu i da je jedan od najboljih doktora tamo. A i ima neki bijesni toshiba ultrazvuk za koji se "tuku" u bolnici. 
> 
> Danas mi je pregledao i cerviks i težinu, a od sada ću ići redovito u trudničku ambulantu. Dakle riješen problem što se tiče vođenja trudnoće. 
> 
> I da htjela sam vam ispričati što je rekao o famoznom anomaly scanu. Njegovo mišljenje je da je to izmišljotina privatnika da naplate još love. On radi anomaly scan - tj. kompletnu morfologiju, na svakom pregledu. Tako je gledao i danas sve organe, kralježnicu, pupčanu, uši, oči, nosek, ma sve redom, a tako će raditi i s 20tt i dalje. To mi zapravo zvuči jako smisleno. Jedino što ću otići negdje jednom na 3Duzv, čisto radi doživljaja. Što mislite u kojem tjednu je najbolje raditi 3D?


ah taj Podgajski... sarmer i pol  :Grin:  al sad bez sale - fantastican doktor! da nije bilo njega, ne bi bilo ni mene - on me operirao... (i btw - fantastican covjek!) jedini razlog sto nisam kod njega vodila trudnocu je sto nisam zeljela roditi u Merkuru jer novo rodiliste jos nije bilo osposobljeno (ali zato mi muzek u obitelji ima jos jednog takvog fantasticnog kojeg ne bih mijenjala ni za kojeg drugog vise  :Smile: )

Podgajski ti kod Kvatrica ima privatnu polikliniku pa provjeri da li tamo ima 3D. 

i moj drugi dr mi je ajmo reci uvijek radio anomaly, ali nije to bas izmisljotina privatnika - zene koje ne vode trudnocu privatno ne idu tako cesto na uzv pa je taj veliki i vecini zena drugi ili treci uzv u trudnoci anomaly scan i primarni ginekolozi zene na to salju u bolnicu. ali veliki dio ode privatno...

mislim da ti je za 3D najbolje oko 20-22 tt - mi smo na anomaly scanu bili kod Kosa sa (cini mi se) 19tt i rekao je da bi bila bolja slicka da smo dosli za tjedan, dva... nakon toga sam krenula kod svog dr-a pa smo anomaly radili stalno :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

*frka*, drago mi je što si imala tako lijepo iskustvo s dr. Podgajskim, stvarno je odličan i jako sam sretna što ga imamo. A šarmer, haha, ženske se samo crvene ispred ordinacije, kao i sestre, samo trepću okicama.  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

ma cure mislim da mješate anomally scan i 3D
anomally scan se radi oko 20tt i to na običnom ultz, jer se kontroliraju dimenzije kostiju i unutrašnji organi a bebica nema toliko masnog tkiva koje bi "smetao"
3D je najbolje raditi nakon 25tt, 27tt jer se tad bebica već popuni s masnim tkivom pa se može vidjeti faca
ovo mi je ukratko objasnila gin.ica u Rijeci u poliklinici Mediko

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Curke imam pitanjce, vec desetak dana osjecam navecer kad legnem u krevet bol kao pred mengu, traje desetak sekundi i onda prodje. Dal se jos kome to desava ???

----------


## ValaMala

*Vojvođanka*, ne miješamo, nego smo pričale kako nekima od nas dr. rade detaljnu morfologiju na svakom uzv, tako da uzv oko tog 20tt nije ništa drugačiji, nego upravo sve to što pišeš. A u vezi 3d je bila druga priča, ja sam pitala kad se bebica najljepše vidi, jer ćemo ići na to radi nas, da malo uživamo u bebolini. Za to neki kažu da se bolje vidi ranije, a neki kao ti nakon 25tt. Vidjet ćemo još s dr. 

*TOMISLAVA*, ja sam ti imala te "menstrualne" bolove skroz negdje do 10tt, a i sad ponekad nalete. Rekao mi je dr. da je to sve normalno. No prije oko tjedan dana sam prvi put imala  braxton-hicks kontrakcije i prepala se užasno. Premda sam čitala o tome i sve u teoriji znam, kad se tebi to događa totalno je jezivo. Jel imala to koja od vas? Imam još jednu frendicu koja ih je isto počela  osjećati dosta rano.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Da nije ti bas svejedno, tako i tako imam fobiju da ne rodim prerano pa sad jos i to.

----------


## Mojca

> Da nije ti bas svejedno, tako i tako imam fobiju da ne rodim prerano pa sad jos i to.


I ja sam imala tu fobiju, posebno jer mi je bliska frendica rodila u 26+5, na taj dan svoje trudnoće sam bila van sebe. Pa sam sanjala da me trjeraju da rodim u 30 tt. Pa da rađam bebu ovakvu i onakvu... Svi ti strahovi su normalni. 

Uzmi si magnezij, osjetiš li grčeve, prijavi ih na sljedećem pregledu, nek ti to lječnik komentira čisto da budeš mirna. Ja sam ih dosta dugo osjećala.

----------


## frka

mozda sam se malo nezgodno izrazila, ali potpisujem Valu - ne mijesamo 3D i anomaly... htjela sam samo reci da, koliko sam skuzila Kosa, slicke su bolje kasnije nego ranije...

ja sam imala BH od oko 17tt i trudnoca se nekoliko tjedana nakon njih poprilicno zakomplicirala... ali to je sve vjerovatno potaknuto priraslicama od operacije, tako da i nisam bas neki ogledni primjerak... ali ako te ista tjesi - rodila sam s 39tt (nakon nekoliko mjeseci tokolize, doduse. BH su se s 30tt pretvorile u trudove i otvorila sam se unatoc lijekovima, ali sve je na kraju zavrsilo super).

----------


## Bebica_2

I meni je moj dr. reko da je za 3d najbolje ić iza 20. tj. jer se bebica bolje vidi. mene je naručio za 3.9. i bit ću u 25 tj. i radit će mi 4d!
Tomislava definitivno se posavjetuj sa svojim dr., a i uzmi si magnezij, štetit ti neće, može samo pomoć!

----------


## Šiškica

Ja sam prošli tjedan imala te menstrualne grčeve neka dva tri dana i na kraju saga završila u Vinogradskoj na hitnoj.. Sve ok osim upale mjehura i probavnih problema ..
Dobila sam antibiotike i počela sam piti Mg i puno mi je bolje..

----------


## frka

BH meni nisu imale veze s menstrualnim grcevima - ne mozes ih fulati - trbuh ti se odjednom stisne i pretvori u kvrgu tvrdu kao kamen. ali nisu boljele same po sebi...

----------


## KLARA31

mojoj srećici kuca srce,veliko je 7mm  :Very Happy: 
sad smo na 6tt-2 dana
sjetio me se Šparac i rekao vidiš da je i jedan bio dovoljan  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Klara*, predivno, čestitam!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

ValaMala, mozda sam negdje propustila...jesi bila na UZV-u?
 :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Jesam draga, scrolaj gore, sve sam ti detaljno opisala danas. Sad vidim da je to na 39.stranici, danas smo se raspisale

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> Sretna sam sretna sretna sretna. Hvala bogu na ovom najljepšem daru i neka uskoro sve naše curke s Odbrojavanja, Nakon Transfera... dožive ovakvu ljepotu i radost. Srce mi je kao svemir


Malo kasno palim...sad sam vidjela :Zaljubljen: 
Cestitke i od mene na ovim prekrasnim vijestima :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
 :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala draga moja, sad ćeš i ti k nama uskoro!  :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Mah...meni se to uopce vise ne cini...nade su mi isparile skupa s ovom vrucinom.

----------


## Mojca

Lily, neće te vrućine još dugo.  :Love:

----------


## Bebica_2

Klara čestitam!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> MPO trudnoca nakon svega... kako se osjecamo...
> 
> Na ovu temu mogu tek danas, kada brojim 20+2 tt, reci da se osjecam kao trudnica. 
> 
> Sve do sada ta cinjenica nije pravo dopirala do moje svijesti. A ono sto je takvo stanje promijenilo je nalaz amniocenteze kojeg smo danas dobili. Nalaz je uredan i ocekujemo djevojcicu. Bas kao sto smo i prizeljkivali.


Čestitam!

----------


## Vojvođanka

bah, izgleda da sam vas krivo skopčala. ali imam opravdanje, trudna sam  :Laughing: 
BH kontrakcije su i meni rano počele, neznam točno koji tjedan, ali znam da mi se stomak jedva vidio, sad ih skoro pa nemam, možda se jave jednom tjedno. Naravno da sam sad zabrinuta zašto ih nemam, kao što sam prije bila zabrinuta zašto ih imam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vojvođanka

e da, zaboravih.....
Jučer imala prvi i zadnji pokušaj masiranja međice
?????? gurneš palčeve "unutra" i onda navlačiš kožu prema van! Moš' si mislit! Pa kome to uspjeva??
Odustala sam, ostajem na vanjskom utrljavanju bademovog ulja u stomak, cice, bokove i "tamo dolje"

----------


## prag

pozdrav svim curama
evo ja vam se pridružujem s foruma MPO u Češkoj tek nakon što sam ušla u 15 tjedan trudnoće. iako sam sretnica da mi je MPO ( donacija jajne ) uspio iz prvog pokušaja ipak nisam do sada imala blaženo stanje..odmah nakon povratka iz Praga sam imala upalu pluća i pila Novocef. pa se dogodilo u dva navrata krvarenje, hematom koje me je jako prepalo. morala sam donedavno mirovati, još uvijek sam laganini, bez kupanja u moru, odnosa itd..samo lagane šetnje. 
tek nakon zadnjeg UZV sam se počela opuštati jer sam vidjela svoju živahnu bebicu koja se hvala Bogu dobro razvija, nuhalni nabor ok. suze su mi išle na oči dok sam buljila u ekran. 
ne znam je li se ijednoj od  vas dogodilo da od hormona od kojih obično kažu da se žena deblja dogodi da mršavite..ja sam od trisequensa kojeg sam koristila 3 ciklusa prije postupka smršala 3 kg ( mislim da je to bila samo nakupljena tekućina jer godinu prije toga nisam imala menzes) a onda po povratku iz praga 4 kg još. to pripisujem stresu, upali itd.
uglavnom sada u 15 tj ne izgledam kao trudnica, veoma mali stomačić i kako sam smršala svi koji me vide ubiju me u pojam, ženo na šta ličiš, ti trudna gdje ti je stomačić, to je kao da si se malo više najela..itd..pa me uhvati strah najradije bih svaki tjedan na uzv da dr potvrdi da je sve ok. 
u ovih 15 tj sam dobila samo 1 kg. mog gin to ne zabrinjava kaže da je normalno. 
hvala Bogu ja vam nisam imala mučnina, jer da jesam koliko bih tek onda izgubila na kilaži. samo mi malo kavica smetala.
sada jedva čekam da osjetim bebicu da se miče..
prijateljice koje su zatrudnile normalnim putem ne mogu razumjeti strahove i odsustvo '' blaženosti'', samo jedna koja je isto bila na MPO pa se njoj izjadam. a mislim i da vi sve djelite iste osjećaje, sreća pomješana s strahom i iščekivanjem..
na sljedećem uzv bi se mogao znati spol jer ići ću s 17 tj ali mi nije bitno, nek je živo i zdravo.

----------


## Mojca

Baš sam o tome razmišljala enki dan, ovak napamet, bez da sam probala imam osjećaj da će mi ruke biti prektratke.  :Laughing: 
Evo uputa za one koje zanima http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK2P8Ziqc6Y (za vizualne tipove),
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=180&Show=659 (za one koje vole čitati upute)  :Smile: 

Btw... ima u Mullera neko ulje za masažu međice, od Welede. Oko 70-80 kn, skupo, ali teško da bi tamo bilo što utrljavala.  :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

prag čestitam!!!
ma ne brini za kile, ja sam u 23 tj. i do sad samo dobila 2 kile i dr. veli da je ok, samo mi je trbuh iskočio!!
ti samo fino papaj i uživaj!

----------


## Mojca

Prag, dobro nam došla!  :Heart:  
Bravo za uspijeh u prvom pokušaju! Tvoje brige su savim razumljive, ja sam isto pila Novocef na početku trudnoće, umirala sam od straha. Sad si prošla kritični period, samo polako dalje.  :Smile:  Glavno da je bebica živahna da je nuhalni ok... Biti će to sve ok, samo strpljenja.  :Smile:  
Praške bebe mene posebno vesele, moram priznati. I nadam se da će tvoja roda iz avatara dovesti na ovoj topic još puno.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Moram priznati da u prvoj trudnoći nisam ništa masirala jer sam bila u uvjerenju da ako mi je suđeno da ću morati na rezanje, ništa me neće spasiti. Na kraju je tako i bilo. Neću nikoga plašiti, ali kasnije me peklo i bolilo da sam morala paziti na svaki pokret (samo rezanje nisam osjetila jer sam imala popriličnu dozu epiduralne). Sad se nadam da mi neće trebati rezanje. Sjećam se žene koja je rodila par sati prije mene bez epiziotomije, šetala se, smijala i sjedila u hodniku bolnice odmah nakon poroda kao da i nije rodila. Velika je razlika, pa ako tko ima volje nek ipak pokuša. Ništa nije garancija, ali ipak vrijedi pokušati.

----------


## ValaMala

*prag*, čestitam od srca i dobro došla! Hej pa ako ti je sada 15tt, onda imamo termine negdje u isto vrijeme!  :Smile:  Meni je jučer bilo 15tt i također uzv i vidjeli smo spol, tj. da je 80% curica. Možda i ti saznaš uskoro.

Mi sve ovdje itekako znamo kako je strepiti nad teško stečenom trudnoćom i čekati beskrajno između ultrazvuka. Meni je puno puno pomoglo to što smo nedavno nabavili masov baby watcher. Ne upotrebljavam ga užasno često, no kada se preplašim za bebicu, prekrasno je što mogu čuti njezino srčeko i smiriti se. Ajme kako to svima preporučam koji dijele ovakive strahove... 

Što se težine tiče, nemoj se obazirati na druge, ljudi će uvijek imati svoje ideje i prigovore. Ako si deblja, ako si mršavija, kako nosiš, što jedeš, blabla. Bitno je da si ti zdrava, da jedeš dobro i kvalitetno i da se kloniš očitih loših stvari. Dobro je dobiti malo masti - ne mislim ono ugojiti se, nego dobiti na pravim mjestima koju kilicu - to sam često slušala, ali ako i ne dobiješ neće biti nikakvih problema ako unosiš u sebe sve što tvoja bebica treba (i podebljaš s kojim prenatalom.  :Wink: )

Puno pusa od mene i veselim se druženju.

----------


## Jesen82

> pozdrav svim curama
> evo ja vam se pridružujem s foruma MPO u Češkoj tek nakon što sam ušla u 15 tjedan trudnoće. iako sam sretnica da mi je MPO ( donacija jajne ) uspio iz prvog pokušaja ipak nisam do sada imala blaženo stanje..odmah nakon povratka iz Praga sam imala upalu pluća i pila Novocef. pa se dogodilo u dva navrata krvarenje, hematom koje me je jako prepalo. morala sam donedavno mirovati, još uvijek sam laganini, bez kupanja u moru, odnosa itd..samo lagane šetnje. 
> tek nakon zadnjeg UZV sam se počela opuštati jer sam vidjela svoju živahnu bebicu koja se hvala Bogu dobro razvija, nuhalni nabor ok. suze su mi išle na oči dok sam buljila u ekran. 
> ne znam je li se ijednoj od  vas dogodilo da od hormona od kojih obično kažu da se žena deblja dogodi da mršavite..ja sam od trisequensa kojeg sam koristila 3 ciklusa prije postupka smršala 3 kg ( mislim da je to bila samo nakupljena tekućina jer godinu prije toga nisam imala menzes) a onda po povratku iz praga 4 kg još. to pripisujem stresu, upali itd.
> uglavnom sada u 15 tj ne izgledam kao trudnica, veoma mali stomačić i kako sam smršala svi koji me vide ubiju me u pojam, ženo na šta ličiš, ti trudna gdje ti je stomačić, to je kao da si se malo više najela..itd..pa me uhvati strah najradije bih svaki tjedan na uzv da dr potvrdi da je sve ok. 
> u ovih 15 tj sam dobila samo 1 kg. mog gin to ne zabrinjava kaže da je normalno. 
> hvala Bogu ja vam nisam imala mučnina, jer da jesam koliko bih tek onda izgubila na kilaži. samo mi malo kavica smetala.
> sada jedva čekam da osjetim bebicu da se miče..
> prijateljice koje su zatrudnile normalnim putem ne mogu razumjeti strahove i odsustvo '' blaženosti'', samo jedna koja je isto bila na MPO pa se njoj izjadam. a mislim i da vi sve djelite iste osjećaje, sreća pomješana s strahom i iščekivanjem..
> na sljedećem uzv bi se mogao znati spol jer ići ću s 17 tj ali mi nije bitno, nek je živo i zdravo.


ako gin kaže da je ok, onda je ok....bolje je da dobijaš manje.. vjeruj mi...em ti je lakše, em ti doktori ne prigovaraju....evo ja sam sad na 28+ bila kod doktora i dobila sam 10kg...ona kaže da je to puno...da je normalno dobiti od 11-13 kg u cijeloj trudnoći...e sad znam da tu svaki ginić svoju politiku vodi ali evo ja dobila i šećer pa sam sad na dijeti i tako...naravno šećer je stvar orgnizma ali je to valjda kod mene sve povezano.... ukratko sad sam na dijeti za dijabetičare koju propisuje Vuk Vrhovec..za tjedan dana kontorla šećera pa ćemo vidjeti....

----------


## Šiškica

prag ne brini za kile.. Ima nas još takvih koji smo zatrudnile sa - 3 do - 4 kg od normalne težine i još nismo došle u normalu..
meni je 17 tt i 2,5 sam + u odnosu na početak T  .. znači još sam  u minusu..

----------


## Mia Lilly

Pa kako vam uspjeva ne debljati se?
Ja sam u stimulaciji dobila 2 kg, a u 20 tt + 8 kg! Sve ukupno + 10 kg više od svoje normalne težine.
Do kraja trudnoće ću se približiti stotki!

----------


## ina7

Prag, ja sam u 23tt i dosad sam dobila samo 3+ i doktorica je rekla da je zasad sve ok-da pazim na prehranu što više voća i povrća što i radim od prestanka mučnina i povraćanja koje sam imala prva tri mjeseca.Upozorila me da ako mogu izbjegavam veće količine kruha i slatko što mi i odgovara jer od slatkog imam žgaravicu.Jutarnje i večernje šetnje kao i prehrana očito odgovaraju mojoj bebici jer dobro napreduje i samo nam pupica raste. :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

mia lily tako te razumijem! Ja danas 19tt na plus 8 kg, a vec 3 tjedna pazim sta jedem... Do poroda cu bit lopta,a ne zena  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*šumkica*, ali ti imaš dvije bebe!
A meni je sve fino za papati!

----------


## coolerica

> MPO trudnoca nakon svega... kako se osjecamo...
> 
> Na ovu temu mogu tek danas, kada brojim 20+2 tt, reci da se osjecam kao trudnica. 
> 
> Sve do sada ta cinjenica nije pravo dopirala do moje svijesti. A ono sto je takvo stanje promijenilo je nalaz amniocenteze kojeg smo danas dobili. Nalaz je uredan i ocekujemo djevojcicu. Bas kao sto smo i prizeljkivali.



AAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Stiže nam frendica!!!! Joj čim se vratim u Ri idemo na kavicuuuuuu.. Sad sam malo euforična i jaaako sretna (bilo me i malo strah pitati, nisam znala da se nalaz čeka tako dugo). 

btw jel rodila Ksena,  meni se osjećaj za vrijeme skroz poremetio ali mislim da je već trebala

----------


## Šiškica

Da rodila je malu Klaru  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coolerica

juupiii..svašta čovjek propusti kad nadgleda jednog puzavca :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jesen82

> Pa kako vam uspjeva ne debljati se?
> Ja sam u stimulaciji dobila 2 kg, a u 20 tt + 8 kg! Sve ukupno + 10 kg više od svoje normalne težine.
> Do kraja trudnoće ću se približiti stotki!


meni draga ne uspijeva...ja sam na 28+ bila na 10+ kg... startala sa 72kg na 172cm...doktor kaže previše sam dobila... onda mi utvrdili gestacijski dijabetes pa sam sad dijeti od 1800kcal za dijabetičare....

----------


## Jesen82

> *šumkica*, ali ti imaš dvije bebe!
> A meni je sve fino za papati!


ja vam gledam sebi po tablici koju imam http://www.indiacurry.com/women/pregcalc.htm , samo si promijenite u opcijama na metrički sustav....po toj tablici sam bila stalno u maximalnoj koloni...ali opet u dozovoljenoj i opet sam nagrabusila od doktora :Grin:  dobro Luči je tu malo fleksibiliniji on je rekao da se do 15kg smatra prihvatljivim... to i ova tablica je meni pokazivala..ali ovaj drugi doktor kod kojeg ću do kraja bome nije:D ona kaže da treba u trudnoći dobiti max 11 do 13kg

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam preko granice i dalje rastem.  :Smile:  
Istina, zatrudnila sam s 15 kg viška.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> ja vam gledam sebi po tablici koju imam http://www.indiacurry.com/women/pregcalc.htm , samo si promijenite u opcijama na metrički sustav....po toj tablici sam bila stalno u maximalnoj koloni...ali opet u dozovoljenoj i opet sam nagrabusila od doktora dobro Luči je tu malo fleksibiliniji on je rekao da se do 15kg smatra prihvatljivim... to i ova tablica je meni pokazivala..ali ovaj drugi doktor kod kojeg ću do kraja bome nije:D ona kaže da treba u trudnoći dobiti max 11 do 13kg



Ju ja u minusu po normalnoj koloni 20 dag....hahahahahha...morat ću danas to natući  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ja vam gledam sebi po tablici koju imam http://www.indiacurry.com/women/pregcalc.htm , samo si promijenite u opcijama na metrički sustav....po toj tablici sam bila stalno u maximalnoj koloni...ali opet u dozovoljenoj i opet sam nagrabusila od doktora dobro Luči je tu malo fleksibiliniji on je rekao da se do 15kg smatra prihvatljivim... to i ova tablica je meni pokazivala..ali ovaj drugi doktor kod kojeg ću do kraja bome nije:D ona kaže da treba u trudnoći dobiti max 11 do 13kg


Jao, jao... 1,5 kg sam teža nego što bi trebala biti (u maximalnoj koloni)!
Sve me strah OGTT-a!

----------


## Jesen82

> Jao, jao... 1,5 kg sam teža nego što bi trebala biti (u maximalnoj koloni)!
> Sve me strah OGTT-a!


šećer ti nema veze s kilama... znam i mršavije i deblje cure od sebe koje su ga dobile i koje ga nisu dobile...tako da ne mora biti da ćeš ga imati.... ja očito imam genetsku dispoziciju jer mi je dida imao dijabetes tip II

----------


## nea0902

Ja sam u minusu 3,5 kg po normalnoj ali meni moj dr se ne zali na kilazu pa se ni ja ne brinemn :Smile:  bebulinka raste super i to je najbitnije  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ma ja sam smanjila pušenje. Pušim 2-3 cigarete dnevno pa sam zato i više dobila na kilaži.
A ništa mi ne smeta, ni kava, ni cigarete, ni hrana.

----------


## Jesen82

> Ja sam u minusu 3,5 kg po normalnoj ali meni moj dr se ne zali na kilazu pa se ni ja ne brinemn bebulinka raste super i to je najbitnije


pa to ti je najbolji scenarij.... ti ne dobivaš a mala super napreduje... kud ćeš bolje od toga :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

a ni meni... ja od starta jedem normalno... imala sam mrvicu mučnina ali to je to...ništa mi nije umanjilo apetit :Grin:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam jedino imala mučnine od šumećeg Mg-a.

----------


## nea0902

Ja sljedeci tjedan sam na ogtt (nadala sam se da cu ga izbjeci no...) i nadam se da ce nalaz biti ok  :Smile:  I meni je dida bio diabetičar. Meni je kava na pocetku smetala (prethodno sam znala popiti i po 7 kratkih kavica) ali mi se nakon dva miseca zelja vratila  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

OGTT se može elegantno zaobići.  :Grin: 
Ja rekla ginekologici da mi je mučno od slatkog na prazan želudac (nisam lagala, tako je odkad znam za sebe). Dala mi je da radim profil šećera, koji ide ovako: nabavite si aparatić za mjerenje šećera, posudite on nekog dijabetičara, kupite trakice (istina to je dosta skupo oko 200 kn za 50 kom, ali podijelite trošak s dijabetičerem, jer vama treba tek 10-ak kom) i lancete (iglice za bockanje, oko 20 kn),  i mjerite si same šećer svaka 3 sata. Pritom vodite najnormalniji život, normalno jedete. Isti dan izvadite u labu tromjesečni šećer (HbA1c). 
NIje čara-bara već standardna pretraga koja se radi u bolnici nakon što OGTT da loš rezultat. Dakle, samo se preskaće jedan mučni korak. 

Osim što bi meni to bilo strašno za popiti, mislim da nije pametno ni bebu opteretiti s tolikom glukozom odjednom. Nakon ne znam kojeg tjedna OGTT se ne smije raditi, jer može biti rizično za bebu, reče mi frendica koja je imala trudnički dijabetes.

----------


## nea0902

Ma ja sam sve skupa prezadovoljna! Nisam imala mucnine, ni zgaravice, ni glavobolje tako da u biti da ne cujem malenu kako lupka ne bih znala da sam trudna i da naravno dropcic nije tu  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Mojca sjetila sam se tvog savjeta jedino sta mene muci je kako se sama bocnit, bojim se igle kO vraga  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Nea, to ziblja ne boli.  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> OGTT se može elegantno zaobići. 
> Ja rekla ginekologici da mi je mučno od slatkog na prazan želudac (nisam lagala, tako je odkad znam za sebe). Dala mi je da radim profil šećera, koji ide ovako: nabavite si aparatić za mjerenje šećera, posudite on nekog dijabetičara, kupite trakice (istina to je dosta skupo oko 200 kn za 50 kom, ali podijelite trošak s dijabetičerem, jer vama treba tek 10-ak kom) i lancete (iglice za bockanje, oko 20 kn),  i mjerite si same šećer svaka 3 sata. Pritom vodite najnormalniji život, normalno jedete. Isti dan izvadite u labu tromjesečni šećer (HbA1c). 
> NIje čara-bara već standardna pretraga koja se radi u bolnici nakon što OGTT da loš rezultat. Dakle, samo se preskaće jedan mučni korak. 
> 
> Osim što bi meni to bilo strašno za popiti, mislim da nije pametno ni bebu opteretiti s tolikom glukozom odjednom. Nakon ne znam kojeg tjedna OGTT se ne smije raditi, jer može biti rizično za bebu, reče mi frendica koja je imala trudnički dijabetes.


to što ti opisuješ je profil šećera i definitivno je humaniji, ali ne mjeri se svaka 3 sata nego dva sata nakon obroka (doručak, ručak, večera) to ću ja sada raditi u srijedu nakon tjedan dana dijete....epruvete sa reagensom i lancete sam dobila na VV

u međuvremenu sam i dobila aparat za mjerenje šećera od cura u apoteci (one to promo dobivaju) i 10 trakica... mjerila sam si dva dana nakon ručka i večere i bome jedna namirnica mi nakon večere digla šećer na 8, i pazite što... šnita pršuta bez bijelog

sutra dan sam jel strogo po dijeti i nije mi išao preko 5... čime ja dolazim do zaključka da mi je šećer pod kontrolom kada sam na dijeti i pretpostavljam da će mi to ostati preporuka da kraja trudnoće

glede rizičnosti za ogtta za bebu ne znam baš jer znam curu koju je doktor poslao u 36 tt na to

----------


## Jesen82

> Mojca sjetila sam se tvog savjeta jedino sta mene muci je kako se sama bocnit, bojim se igle kO vraga


ja sam ti se zeznula i išla raditi ogtt privatno kao da ne sjedim satima u bolnici... i tamo mi 4 puta vadili vensku krv... s tim da imam skrivene vene.. pa to nikako nije išlo... ukratko neću ti dalje pričati koliko me se puta bolo

kada sam otišla na VV po upute za dijetu i pribor za profil šećera tamo su mi rekli da oni ne mjere 4 puta nego 3 (natašte, nakon 60 min i nakon 120min) i od toga samo je prvi put ide iz vene ostalo iz prsta

ako budeš išla na ogtt samo lijepo pitaj kako ga rade, tj. koliko puta ide iz vene jer da sam znala sjedila bih cijeli dan na VV samo da nisam morala proći ovo što jesam s vađenjem iz vene

----------


## nea0902

> Nea, to ziblja ne boli.


  :Kiss: 
Jesen hvala ti puno puno na savjetu jer sam ja vec odlucila ici u Analize kao lakse mi je, bome cu se sad raspitati kako to u analize rade  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

*Jesen*, to što ćeš ti raditi je puno teže, jer moraš dati nekoliko kapi krvi.  :Sad:  Pričala mi frendica da se namučila dok je izmuzla par kapi krvi, a posebno jer se ne pikaš s ovim za dijabetičare koji je bezbolan, već s pravom iglom. 
Dva nakon obroka? Meni rekli svaka tri. Možda ima više načina. Zbilja ne znam. Ja se pikala non stop jer mi je bila fora, a i imala sam viška trakica (svaki bedak ima svje veselje  :Smile: ), nikad mi je šećer nije bio viši 5,7. A baš sam taj dan i pojačano jela, uključujući i pršut (cijeli).  

*Nea*, u ovom kućnom priboru za dijabetičare, iglica je jako tanka i skrivena je u penkalici koju nasloniš na prst, pritisneš gumb, iglica izleti i pikne te, vrati se i to je to. Pritisneš prst da se stvori kapljica i prisloniš trakicu. Pikaš u bočnu stranu jagodice, tu ne boli. 

E, da... neki labovi imaju običaj zakiseliti tu glukozu, treba i to provjeriti.

----------


## Jesen82

> *Jesen*, to što ćeš ti raditi je puno teže, jer moraš dati nekoliko kapi krvi.  Pričala mi frendica da se namučila dok je izmuzla par kapi krvi, a posebno jer se ne pikaš s ovim za dijabetičare koji je bezbolan, već s pravom iglom. 
> Dva nakon obroka? Meni rekli svaka tri. Možda ima više načina. Zbilja ne znam. Ja se pikala non stop jer mi je bila fora, a i imala sam viška trakica (svaki bedak ima svje veselje ), nikad mi je šećer nije bio viši 5,7. A baš sam taj dan i pojačano jela, uključujući i pršut (cijeli).  
> 
> *Nea*, u ovom kućnom priboru za dijabetičare, iglica je jako tanka i skrivena je u penkalici koju nasloniš na prst, pritisneš gumb, iglica izleti i pikne te, vrati se i to je to. Pritisneš prst da se stvori kapljica i prisloniš trakicu. Pikaš u bočnu stranu jagodice, tu ne boli. 
> 
> E, da... neki labovi imaju običaj zakiseliti tu glukozu, treba i to provjeriti.


Mojca ja sam odradila ogtt... to mi je bilo koma zbog vađenja krvi... glukozu sam još koliko toliko preživjela

a čuj meni profil se čini puno lakše za odraditi.... koristeći se aparatićem par puta znam od kud mi najbolje ide krv iz prsta, imam lancete jednokratne i bok, ne znam od kud tvojoj frendici da se bodeš običnom iglom jer na VV očito to nije tako....a iscjediti ćemo već tu krv... meni je sestra rekla do kud treba biti krvi.... nije to tako strašno pogotovo jer je reagens već unutra pa zauzima već dio prostora:D

----------


## Mojca

Ne kažem da je obična igla. Ali je samo igla.  :Smile:  Nije u ljudskoj naravi da sam sebe bodeš, to joj je bilo teško.  :Smile: 
Mislim da je profil radila na VV ili u Petrovoj. Čak je i bila hospitalizirana par dana u Petrovoj. Ali očito ste raličiti "slučajevi", njena cijela obitelj ima dijabetes, pa su ju možda "strože" gledali. A i ima 10 godina više od tebe (ako je 82 u nicku tvoje godište). 

Nebitno, želim da ti profil prođe bezbolno i da rezulat bude dobar.

----------


## Jesen82

> Ne kažem da je obična igla. Ali je samo igla.  Nije u ljudskoj naravi da sam sebe bodeš, to joj je bilo teško. 
> Mislim da je profil radila na VV ili u Petrovoj. Čak je i bila hospitalizirana par dana u Petrovoj. Ali očito ste raličiti "slučajevi", njena cijela obitelj ima dijabetes, pa su ju možda "strože" gledali. A i ima 10 godina više od tebe (ako je 82 u nicku tvoje godište). 
> 
> Nebitno, želim da ti profil prođe bezbolno i da rezulat bude dobar.


da 82 je godište :Smile: 

u Petrovoj ti rade tzv. veliki profil, tamo si 24 sata i svaka 3 sata ti uzimaju krv, ovo što ja radim doma se zove mali profil šećera i radi se svaka 3 sata :Wink:  4 puta u danu, ja sad imam i lancetar pa se nadam da će pikanje ići vrlo jednostavno :Wink:  a nalazi da će nadam se biti dobri..

----------


## Mojca

Aaaaa... ima dva profila.  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Aaaaa... ima dva profila.


yes :Smile:  veliki i mali

nego draga da te pitam... jel ti uzimaš biolektrin magnezij u granulama?

----------


## prag

drage cure
puno vam hvala na odgovorima i savjetima! vidim po vama da je moja kilaža ok i da se ne trebam zabrinjavati. uvijek jedem 3 obroka dnevno i nastojim sad jesti što više voća i povrća. iako sam na forumu čitala  da trudnice ne bi trebale uzimati npr lubenicu, breskvu, rajčicu..jer su pune toksina. kad sam pitala svog gin on se samo nasmijao i rekao da onda mogu i zrak ne disati jer je i zrak zagađen  :Smile: )) pa se držim toga i jedem sve po redu..
uzimam isto tako prenatal od dietpharma od početka i preporučila bih ga jer on ne sadrži A vitamin koji jedini može biti štetan za plod. 
recite mi jeste sve  radile kontrolu šećera ili ako imate indicije, obiteljsku sklonost isl?? ja sam samo radila uz KKS i glukozu na početku.

----------


## Jesen82

> drage cure
> puno vam hvala na odgovorima i savjetima! vidim po vama da je moja kilaža ok i da se ne trebam zabrinjavati. uvijek jedem 3 obroka dnevno i nastojim sad jesti što više voća i povrća. iako sam na forumu čitala  da trudnice ne bi trebale uzimati npr lubenicu, breskvu, rajčicu..jer su pune toksina. kad sam pitala svog gin on se samo nasmijao i rekao da onda mogu i zrak ne disati jer je i zrak zagađen )) pa se držim toga i jedem sve po redu..
> uzimam isto tako prenatal od dietpharma od početka i preporučila bih ga jer on ne sadrži A vitamin koji jedini može biti štetan za plod. 
> recite mi jeste sve  radile kontrolu šećera ili ako imate indicije, obiteljsku sklonost isl?? ja sam samo radila uz KKS i glukozu na početku.


moj doktor šalje sve svoje trudnice na ogtt imale obiteljsku anamnezu ili ne... znači po defaultu...

----------


## Mojca

> nego draga da te pitam... jel ti uzimaš biolektrin magnezij u granulama?


Da, po potrebi... Dakle, kad sam imala grčeve. Obzirom da mi sad trnu ruke, mogla bi opet početi, hvala na podsjetniku.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Prag, važna je uravnotežena prehrana i vitaminčići, a to si sve osigurala. Za kile ne brini. Moja frendica je zatrudnila (prirodno) s 48 kg, rodila s 54 kg. Došla doma iz rodilišta i da nije bilo male štruce, ne bi ni znala da je bila trudna.  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Da, po potrebi... Dakle, kad sam imala grčeve. Obzirom da mi sad trnu ruke, mogla bi opet početi, hvala na podsjetniku.


i tvoja frendica farmacetolog kaže da su ok? meni moji u apoteci su rekli da je ok..i doktor....jer neki oko mene paničare zato što piše da od zaslađivača ima aspartam u sebi...

----------


## Mojca

Da, rekla je da je taj najbolji (a inače brije na prirodnu medicinu), to malo aspartama ćemo već preživjeti... ko što je reko tvoj ginekolg... onda ni disati ne bi trebali.  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Da, rekla je da je taj najbolji (a inače brije na prirodnu medicinu), to malo aspartama ćemo već preživjeti... ko što je reko tvoj ginekolg... onda ni disati ne bi trebali.


nije to moj ginić rekao ali on je od te škole:D ma i ja mislim da je to u tragovima... očito to nitko ne smatra alarmantnim... ja nekad znam i po 2 ta dnevno... tj. jesam sad već neko vrijeme...ali mi je doktor rekao da probam i sa dodatni kalcijem protiv grčeva u nogama... pa čini mi se da i to pomaže i da mi ne trebaju više 2 magnezija

----------


## ValaMala

Cure kada se radi ogtt obično, od kojeg tjedna?

----------


## bugaboo

> Cure kada se radi ogtt obično, od kojeg tjedna?


To i mene zanima, ovaj tjedan idem u bolnicu opet na pretrage pa si mislim da bi mogli i to sada raditi? Btw danas zakoracile u 22. tt.

----------


## Jesen82

> Cure kada se radi ogtt obično, od kojeg tjedna?


meni išla prijateljica u 20-om... ja išla u 27-om da doktoru sutra dan dođem s friškim nalazima...a na pregledu u 22 tjednu je rekao da ga napravim... pošto je išao na godišnji i razmak između pregleda mi je bio 6 tjedana pitala sam sestru da li je važno kada da ga napravim i rekla je da ne samo da na pregled donesem nalaz

----------


## Jesen82

> To i mene zanima, ovaj tjedan idem u bolnicu opet na pretrage pa si mislim da bi mogli i to sada raditi? Btw danas zakoracile u 22. tt.


mogli bi ti ga tada raditi.. ali morate biti svjesne jedne stvari.... imate doktore koji šalju po defaultu, a imate doktore koji šalju samo ako im se dijete čini preveliko ili ako ima viška plodne vode ili ako žene dobe strašno puno kila.... moj je ovo prvo... dok npr Luči smatra da je indikacija za ogtt ovo drugo tako da ne trebate se brinuti i napravite kako vam kažu...

----------


## bugaboo

Meni ce ga sigurno raditi jer od prije imam dobar visak kila, cak me i dr. Kos na anomaly scanu pitao jesam li radila OGTT.

----------


## frka

OGTT se obicno prvi puta radi oko 23., 24.tt. 

htjela sam vam samo reci da sam ja oko 20.tt imala grceve u nogama, a Mg mi nije pomagao. onda mi je jedan stariji dr rekao da mi mozda fali kalija i da jedem banane i rajcicu. pocela sam piti sok od rajcice i grcevi su odmah nestali. eto...mozda nekome pomogne...

----------


## Jesen82

> Meni ce ga sigurno raditi jer od prije imam dobar visak kila, cak me i dr. Kos na anomaly scanu pitao jesam li radila OGTT.


držim fige draga da budu super nalazi!

----------


## nea0902

> Prag, važna je uravnotežena prehrana i vitaminčići, a to si sve osigurala. Za kile ne brini. Moja frendica je zatrudnila (prirodno) s 48 kg, rodila s 54 kg. Došla doma iz rodilišta i da nije bilo male štruce, ne bi ni znala da je bila trudna.


Blagoooo joj se  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

> Cure kada se radi ogtt obično, od kojeg tjedna?


Najbolje ga je raditi između 20. i 24. tjedna.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Sad me čeka anomaly scan u 21 tt.
Onda vjerojatno ogtt. 
Koje još pretrage mogu očekivati u skorije vrijeme (obzirom da me ništa ne zaobilazi, kao ni amniocenteza)?

----------


## andream

Ja sam imala sve nabrojeno-jako puno plodne vode, veće dijete, ogroman prirast težine (preko 20 kg) i OGTT je bio savršen. Uvijek sam sa sobom u lab nosila limun i cijeli iscijedila, to su dozvoljavali. I sad već imam podosta kilica (dobila oko 5 kg) a tek sam na početku 14 tjedna. Ipak se i dalje najviše bojim preklampsije, pa svako malo mjerim tlak. Za sada je niski.

----------


## nea0902

Meni je dr rekao da ogtt napravim u 24. Tjednu  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Mene sad muče gljivice, izgleda da ih imam poprilično pa ću do ginića ovih dana po vaginalete.

----------


## ValaMala

> Ja sam imala sve nabrojeno-jako puno plodne vode, veće dijete, ogroman prirast težine (preko 20 kg) i OGTT je bio savršen. Uvijek sam sa sobom u lab nosila limun i cijeli iscijedila, to su dozvoljavali. I sad već imam podosta kilica (dobila oko 5 kg) a tek sam na početku 14 tjedna. Ipak se i dalje najviše bojim preklampsije, pa svako malo mjerim tlak. Za sada je niski.


Ne kužim ovo s limunom. Može meni zelenku pojašnjenje?  :Smile: 

Andream koje vaginalete se smiju koristiti u trudnoći za dragu nam candidu. Mislim da sam ok, no svrbucka me danas, pa se užasavam pomisli da će me posjetiti. Ja obično ako osjetim tako nešto popijem turu onog Lactogyna i uspijem izbječi beštiju.

----------


## frka

limun istisnes u glukozu pa je podnosljivija za popiti...

mislim da moze canesten i rojazol...

----------


## Mojca

Nistatin krema isto može.

----------


## andream

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći svako malo dobivala canesten vaginalete, moja mi ih je ginićka davala bez pregleda. One se mogu bez problema uzimati. Ovaj put nemam svrbež ali mi se čini da ih ima dosta, mislila sam prvo da je od utrića ali sad ih više ne uzimam pa imam na uvid pravu situaciju.

----------


## andream

A ovo s limunom, ja sam test na OGTT radila jednom na sv. duhu a drugi put u DZ Črnomerec, svaki put su mi dali da istisnem u tu šećernu otopinu limun. Meni je čak i prijalo, kao da pijem finu limunadu, istina ne bih stavila toliko šećera ali ipak pristojno je za popiti.

----------


## ValaMala

Ajme, što ću ja sve naučiti!  :Smile:  Nije mi palo na pamet, ali super je znati. Pitam se hoće li me moj dr. slati na to. Nemam problema s težinom za sad, ali kako ste rekle neki dr. to traže po defaultu, pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## KLARA31

Jeste imale smećkasti iscjedak i u ranoj trudnoći? Sinoć sam imala a kraj mi je 6tt. To je ok jel da? Bila na uzv u petak,sve je bilo super.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam imala oko 6 tt smećkasti iscjedak. Trajao je četiri dana, ali sam zato tri tjedna završila na strogom mirovanju.
Dr. rekao da nije ništa opasno, samo da mirujem.

----------


## KLARA31

hvala Mia,evo mi je rekao Šparac mirovat i ležat 2 dana pa ako ne prestane opet ga nazvat

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Jesen*  :Love:  hvala na tablici - ja sam samo 1 kh teža od one maximalne težine ili 1,5 kg teža od idealne  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Aj kako si mi uljepšala dan  :Very Happy:  

*Klara* nemoj brinut, meni je u 8tt bilo crvene krvi, svježe i bila sam u bolnici tjedan dana - hematom, i nakon mjesec dana mirovanja sve je sjelo na svoje mjesto i sad smo na 19+2 i super se osjećamo

----------


## nea0902

Ja sam imala tada i odma sam otisla na uzv i sve je bilo u redu hvala Bogu. Tako da miruj i odmaraj  :Kiss:

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam poslije prvog UZ u 6tt imala taj smedjkasti iscjedak,ali je trajalo samo 1 dan i ja sam to sebi protumacila kao staru krv koja je izasla jer je ''dole'' nesto cackano :Razz:

----------


## KLARA31

cure hvala vam na utjesi,mene je strah ovo prelazi u rjeđe i tamnu krv i već je pun uloškić mali  :Sad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> cure hvala vam na utjesi,mene je strah ovo prelazi u rjeđe i tamnu krv i već je pun uloškić mali


Pij magnezij...brzoooooooo

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Pij magnezij...brzoooooooo


miruj...krevet-wc i dovoljno...držim palčeve da se sve smiri i bude ok

----------


## ValaMala

*KLARA*, ja bih otišla na pregled. Želim ti da što prije prestane. Nakon mojeg hematoma i onog užasnog krvarenja, još i danas uvijek provjeravam i nikad mi nije svejedno. Nije to lako...

----------


## ValaMala

> *Jesen*  hvala na tablici - ja sam samo 1 kh teža od one maximalne težine ili 1,5 kg teža od idealne   Aj kako si mi uljepšala dan


Propustila sam tu tablicu, može link opet?  :Smile:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja po tablici normalna kilaza  :Smile: 
*Klara* kao sto Vala kaze ja bih na tvom mjestu otisla dr. ako nista bar da te umiri  :Love:

----------


## KLARA31

kako ću mu se pojavit kad sam ga zvala i Šparac reko nije smak svijeta,da se javim za 2 dana
kakav magnezij da kupim,da pitam u ljekarni neki trudnički?

----------


## Mojca

Bioelektra 300 granule koje se rastope na jeziku. 
Držim fige da bude sve ok. 
 :Heart:

----------


## nea0902

Ma zovi ga i reci, sad je do duse kasno jer je jutro radio ali ces se izluditi. Meni je cijeli dan bilo smđe svaki put kada se obrisem i nakon uzv di je bilo sve ok ali mi nije mijenjalo boju bilo je od pocetka isto. Ako ti je panika radije odo na pregled jer ces se izluditi ovako, znam iz osobnog iskustva (znam da nismo svi isti ali...) 
I meni je reka da se bez veze nerviram ali to mi je reka nakon uzv-a di je vidija da je sve ok pa sam bila mirna.

----------


## prag

KLARA, meni je isto 6 tt počelo smeđi iscjedak i to bilo obilno, nisam mogla podnositi uloške pa sam stalno morala mjenjati gaćice. nakon toga mi je 2x bilo krvarenje, prvi put malo manje, svježa krv a drugi put dosta kao pravi menzes, tamna krv i ugrušci ispadali. naravno da se prepadneš i jurila sam na hitnu ali sve je ispalo uredu, neki hematomi. u potpunosti razumijem tvoj strah, ja još i danas kad idem na wc prvo pogledam gaćice. ako te Šparac ne može primiti otiđi na hitnu na novo rodilište, meni su bili jako ljubazni doktori oba puta i iako su ta krvarenja česta u trudnoći ipak je bolje provjeriti. svakako miruj. meni nisu ništa novo dali osim terapije koju sam već imala samo sam mirovala i sve je bilo ok. što i tebi želim!

----------


## prag

Vala Mala nisam ti odgovorila pro po termina. meni je 19.2. dakle tu smo negdje  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma ta lagana krvarenja i smeđarenje u ranoj trudnoći jesu uobičajena, ali nas MPO trudnice izluđuju (i dan danas strahujem od toga - mislim da svima ostane neka trunka straha)
Meni se prestala negdje krajem 11tt, a ono smeđarenje je ginica okarakterizirala kao dobru stvar jer se hematom praznio (nije ostajala sukrvica unutra - dakle nije se moglo zagnojiti).

A nakon svakog vaginalnog uzv-a sam imala ta brljavljenja, jer svako prčkanje na početku smeta.
Curama koje ne trpe uloške preporučam platnene (meni su rodini bili super, a i oni neke tete šivalice nisu loši) - lako se održavaju a osjećaj je kao da su gaćice na koži. Jako dobra stvar  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Vala Mala nisam ti odgovorila pro po termina. meni je 19.2. dakle tu smo negdje


Prag termin nam je isti dan  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Cure, kako podnosite ove temperature...'
Ja jedva dišem, snaga na minimumu, volja isto... ruke trnu, ne mogu ni knjigu držati. Baš bez veze... uf. Malo da se izjadam. Baš mi ide na živce bit ovakva... 
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mojca

Klara, kako je danas? Je li prestalo?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cure, kako podnosite ove temperature...'
> Ja jedva dišem, snaga na minimumu, volja isto... ruke trnu, ne mogu ni knjigu držati. Baš bez veze... uf. Malo da se izjadam. Baš mi ide na živce bit ovakva...


Jooj Mojca...klima radi non-stop...premda mi ni ona bas nesto neodgovara..imam osjećaj da lakše podnosim sad ove vrućine nego one početkom 7.mj jer sam onda u bila u fazi mucnina..a sad se sve nekako smirilo ...samo me sad pate povremeno grcevi..al ih nekako rijesavam s Mg...

----------


## Mojca

Nekad omražena klima postala mi je najbolja prijateljica.  :Smile:   Ugasimo je na sat-dva ujutro i to je sve... Ne mogu vjerovati da nam i ponoći radi. 

Svo vrijeme se pitam kako je tek curama koje su friško rodile...  :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* znam kako ti je  :Sad:  i ja sam fjakasta, cijele dane sjedim pod klimom, spavam pod klimom, samo pijem i jedem lubenice  :Grin:  I sretna sam što ne moram van

----------


## Vojvođanka

klima, klima i opet klima
noge ko u hobita
prsti ko ćevapi
a ja križam dane  :Smile:

----------


## prag

> Prag termin nam je isti dan


nevjerojatno da smo pogodile na isti dan! :Wink:  
meni je mužu rođendan 23.2. pa kad je dr rekao datum 19.2. kaže mu on- onda će se morati stisnuti koji dan. kaže dr kako to mislite. a kaže muž pa da pogodi na moj rođendan. dr  :Laughing: 
moj muž se inače uvijek šali pa kako nam je dr rekao da još ne smijemo imati odnose a prošlo 3 mj kaže muž: e neda meni da priđem blizu, e on je gleda i još mi to naplati  :Laughing:  
tako dr voli kad mi dođemo na pregled  :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

Blago vama koje imate klimu, iako je inače imam i ne volim je koristiti, sada kada bi je s guštom koristila ne mogu. Dišem na škrge, najrađe bi ležala, ali se lijepim sama za sebe, znojim se, lagano mi trbuh počinje smetati pri okretanju, koma, koma.... Srećom imam more koje me spasi, samo kada bi se plaže malo ispraznile bio bi mi veći gušt, ovako odem samo ujutro dok je malo ljudi, a popodne mi se ne da jer mi treba pola sata da nađem parking blizu plaže i mjesto na samoj plaži.

----------


## KLARA31

Mojca ide slabašno na točkice i smeđe,pa će valjda stat danas,doslovno sam jučer popodne i večer preležala  :Smile: 
I ja baš ne volim klimu,ne palimo je često ali ovih dana non stop radi,i ne izlazi mi se vani nigdje  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Mojca ide slabašno na točkice i smeđe,pa će valjda stat danas,doslovno sam jučer popodne i večer preležala 
> I ja baš ne volim klimu,ne palimo je često ali ovih dana non stop radi,i ne izlazi mi se vani nigdje


 Klara ja bi se svejedno obavezno javila doktoru što sam i napravila kada je meni tako bilo

Vala evo link http://www.indiacurry.com/women/pregcalc.htm

----------


## Jesen82

> *Jesen*  hvala na tablici - ja sam samo 1 kh teža od one maximalne težine ili 1,5 kg teža od idealne   Aj kako si mi uljepšala dan  
> 
> *Klara* nemoj brinut, meni je u 8tt bilo crvene krvi, svježe i bila sam u bolnici tjedan dana - hematom, i nakon mjesec dana mirovanja sve je sjelo na svoje mjesto i sad smo na 19+2 i super se osjećamo


jesi li si kliknula i da imaš blizance, pa si možda još i bolja s kilažom :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Klara bas mi je drago da je bolje  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

> Klara bas mi je drago da je bolje


Potpisujem!

----------


## mali-mis

Cure da se malo javim i pozdravim vas.
Citam kako se zalite na vrucine, a ja se cijelo ljeto nisam ugrijala i pomalo se radujem da cemo skoro u Hrvatsku s hladnog sjevera, al me sad strah kako cu tek ja podnositi vrucinu kad dodjem s ove hladnoce-danas je bilo 18 stupnjeva, nepripremljena na tako visoke temperature, nadam se da nece smetati ni meni ni bebici.
Sutra idem na uzv 20+2, jedva cekam da opet vidim moju malu bebicu, al je jos nisam posla osijecati :Sad:  valjda ce i to biti uskoro  :Smile: 
Klara nadam se da ce ti se krvarenje uskoro smiriti  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Mi danas bili na Uz i po prvi put vidjeli nasu bebicu kako nam mase,a cak je jednom i stucnula :Laughing:  Do sad sam imala 2 Uz prvi put je bila samo tackica a drugi put nesto kao podmornica,sad sam prvi put vidjela bebu pa smo nas dvoje gledali u onaj ekran kao dva teleta zaljubljena :Zaljubljen:  Mjerio je nuhalni nabor 1,2mm,duzina bebe je 7cm od glave do zadka sa nogama je oko 12cm.Sutra idem vaditi krv i rekla sam da hocu i one testove da radim,dubl i ostalo.Malo me je zacudilo sto mi dr.izgleda to uopste ne bi spomenuo a trebalo bi jer ja imam 35 a MM 40,ali eto.Rekao mi je i da prestanem sa Utricima i Estrofemom,onako odjednom :Shock:  Citam ovdje na forumu da ste se sve polako skidale sa utrica,a on meni kaze da odjednom prestanem,ali eto poslusacu ga.

----------


## ValaMala

Meni je dr. djelomično skinuo utriće. Do 15tt sam ih stavljala vaginalno 3x2, a sada ih uzimam 3x1 ali oralno. Rekao je da ćemo tako do 20tt i onda prestati.

Jesen, hvala na tablici.  :Smile:  Ispada da sam u granicama, nadam se da će tako i ostati. 

Klara i ja bih otišla na pregled, tako ćeš saznati je li posrijedi neki hematom i ima li potrebe odležati malo.

----------


## gabica80

pa znajte od svega mislim da je sada najgore u bolnici jel tamo zbog malih beba i nema klime a kreveti sa onim najlonom ispod plati, ima da se upariš ajme, zato curke molite Boga sto prije van iz bolnice, a zenice sa bebicama malim tek rođenim i ne izlaze van preko dana, jedino rano rano ujutro i eventualno predvecer a  kod mene ti temp. bude  ugodnih 26  u kući i to bez paljenja klime.

----------


## andream

Onda mi zimske trudnice imamo pravu sreću, vjerujem da je stvarno teško biti u takvim uvjetima u bolnici. Ja sam se skidala s utrića postepeno, meni su na kraju na pregledu u Vg (kad sam radila kombinirani probir) sugerirali da samo jedan tjedan prije prepolovim dozu, i prestala sam ulaskom u 14. tjedan trudnoće.

----------


## alma_itd

Uh cure sad ste me malo zabrinule.Ja sam danas 12+5,mozda mi je rano da se skinem sa utrica :Confused:  Cak sam danas kontala da nastavim sa manjom dozom,ali kontam sutra cu vaditi krv,pa ako ne budu vrijednosti dobre(nedovoljne) valjda ce mi ponovo uvesti utrogestan ako bude potrebno.

----------


## ValaMala

Mislim da se posteljica razvija do 12tt, ispravite me ako sam u krivu, pa je po toj logici skroz ok što nastavljaš bez utrića. S druge strane kužim te skroz, meni je bila frka smanjiti dozu iako se bliži 16tt.  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Klara31, drago mi je što ti je bolje!!!
I svakako nazovi dr. Šparca i priupitaj ga što ti savjetuje!!!

A u vezi s magnezijem imam jedno pitanje - pijem Mg + C 350mg (Natural Wealth) jednu šumeću dnevno - trebam li pojačati dozu? Listovi mi povremeno trne, pogotovo navečer, ali možda ne bi bilo loše piti veću dozu, za svaki slučaj?

Svima vam želim što podnošljiviju vrućinu. Mi imamo klimu u samo jednom dijelu stana pa sam se jučer uspjela i prehladiti. Danas bježim od nje i kupat ću se radije u kapljama svoga (ne)radnoga znoja :Smile:

----------


## Ovan

pratim vas svaki dan i skupljam vasa iskustva i sad ste me skroz zbunile s ovim utricima...
meni je i Poljak i moj soc. ginekolog rekao utrici do 12 tjedna! Danas mi je prvi dan 11 tjedna i trebala bi sljedeca 2 tjedna smanjiti dozu na 3x1 i onda prestati.

----------


## Makica

ovan, da , i ja sam se postepeno skidala s utrica. a valjda oni znaju zasto kazu sve sto nam kazu...
ovdje u slavoniji je vrijeme katastrofa! rane zore vec je sparno, i onako sve je mokro, sto god taknes. ja palim klimu odmah u 8 ujutro, nema druge i radi cijeli dan, maknem se prvo dok ne rashladi malo, a kasnije stavim na 26/27 stupnjeva i tako bude dok ne idemo spavati. sto kaze sumskica, sretna sam sto ne moram nikud ici, i to je to. 
mi smo vec debelo u 24tt, ma zapravo da vas pitam sto vi kazete. moja ginicka mi racuna da sam u 24tt, a meni nije jasno zasto. zadnju mengu sam imala 08.03., punkcija 18.03.,ET 21.03. koliko sam sada onda trudna? 24tt ili 26tt?
uzv mi je u petak, i ne mogu docekati da vidim moje malene! lupkaju kao ludi, najljepsi osjecaj na svijetu. zadnjih par dana mogu vidjeti i trbuh da se mice kada lupkaju, jeeeee!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice* i meni svatko računa kako mu se učini - a ja sebi napravila ticker i brojim po svom  :Laughing:  
Za utriće, nema brige jer tijelo samo proizvodi dovoljno progesterona počevši od 12tt. Ja sam imala uputu kao Ovan, da od početka 11tt smanjujem količinu, i s prvim danom 12 tt ukidam skroz. Bilo me strah, naravno, ali sve je ispalo OK.
Postoje neke studije koje tvrde da produžemno korištenje progesterona smanjuje mogućnost prijevremenog poroda, pa zato neki liječnici ostavljaju utriće duže. 
Makice, to se nažalost ne odnosi na nas trudnice blizanaca - samo na jednoplodne trudnoće.

----------


## prag

ja sam do 13 tt bila na 3x2 utrogestana i od tada mi je dr Mimica ( Split ) smanjio na 3x1 još 3 tjedna. to bi bilo ukupno 16 tjedana iako je klinika rekla od 12 do 14 tjedna postupeno smanjivati, s 14 prestati. ali eto odlučila sam slušati dr Mimicu, imam povjerenja u njega, možda mi je produžio zbog onih krvarenja. 
više me je zabrinulo kad mi je estrofem naglo ukinuo, iako opet kažem vjerujem dr i mislim da zna što radi..

----------


## Makica

sumskica, ja kao brojim 24tt, kao moja dr, a onda me drugi popljuju, kao da racunam 24tt od ukupno 38, a 26tt od 40. nemam pojma ni sama! vadila sam krv neki dan, i imam blago poviseni kolesterol. ref. vrijednosti su do 5, a ja imam 5,4. nitko se tu nije pretjerano uzbudio osim mene, ne znam jel to visoko? ima tko iskustva s tim? moja dr kaze da je to sve ok, nista strasno, ne znam sto vi mislite?
i da li ste primjetile opaki pad eritrocita? bebe ga papaju kao lude, inace imam super krv, eritrociti bili preko 5, a sad 3,8, he, he.

----------


## Bebica_2

Makica ti si po tome danas 24+1 tj. računa ti se po zadnjoj mengi bez obzira kad si imala punkciju i transfer!
to je i mene bunilo pa sam pitala dr.

----------


## Makica

da, tako i ja racunam! onda valjda racunam dobro! ti i ja smo vrlo blizu, zar ne bebica 2?

----------


## Bebica_2

da, meni je po trudničkoj 23+3 tj.t. danas iako bi po meni po zadnjoj mengi bilo 23+1 tj.t. nekako imam feeling da se sestra malo za jee kad mi je to upisala  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

cure  :Kiss: 
skroz je prestalo
i meni su dopizd.utrići,već 2 puna mjeseca ih stavljam, nadam se da ću prestat odmah sa 13tt

----------


## andream

Ja sam dobila jučer za gljivice plymicol, i kremu i vaginalete. Nisam znala da se canesten od sada plaća i više ne ide na uputnicu? Taman se skinula s utrića a sad opet gurkanja  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Mogu mislit koja je drama s utrićima sad po ljeti... ja sam ih stavljala dok je bilo hladno (do 16. tt) i imala frku... kako bi tek sad prošla! 

Nego, mi bili na pregledu jutros, sve ok. Beba 2400 grama! Okrenula se prema dole, pametnica mala. Ima debele obraščiće i trepće. Ovaj put nije mahala, mislim da više ni nema mjesta.  :Smile:   Bila i na CTG, srce lupa ko brzi vlak na ravnoj dionici.  :Smile:  

Sljedeći pregled za 3 tjedna kod Podobnika. Ulazimo lagano u finale. Uh.... malo mi je frka-panika.  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

ja sam se postupno skidala s utrića od 14tt do 15tt...to vam sve ovisi o giniću.. neki skinu prije, neki kasnije.... slušajte ih, vjeruj te ima i  neboj te se :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Klara, super da je prestalo!  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* super za pregled i malenu pametnicu koja je već velika  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> Mogu mislit koja je drama s utrićima sad po ljeti... ja sam ih stavljala dok je bilo hladno (do 16. tt) i imala frku... kako bi tek sad prošla! 
> 
> Nego, mi bili na pregledu jutros, sve ok. Beba 2400 grama! Okrenula se prema dole, pametnica mala. Ima debele obraščiće i trepće. Ovaj put nije mahala, mislim da više ni nema mjesta.   Bila i na CTG, srce lupa ko brzi vlak na ravnoj dionici.  
> 
> Sljedeći pregled za 3 tjedna kod Podobnika. Ulazimo lagano u finale. Uh.... malo mi je frka-panika.


mojca super za pregled i maličku!!! ja se nadam da će se moja malo zbuckati do slijedećeg pregleda... sada je bliže doljnoj granici...misle da mi je to zbog oslabljene cirkulacije u jednom dijelu maternice.... pa sam dobila jedan andol dnevno...to i lijevi bok... držte fige

----------


## KLARA31

Mojca navijamo za finale  :Smile: 
kako je to zanimljivo kako bebe u utrobi trepću,štucaju,mašu rukicama,nogicama...  :Very Happy:  jedva čekam to vidit i ja

----------


## andream

Mojca, predivno, uživaj još u svakom trenu trudnoće jer finale je stvarno blizu. A taj zvuk s CTG-a, imala sam se prilike naslušati ga dok sam ležala 2 tj u bolnici s maleckom-točno je takav, kao vlak koji juri. Baš jedva čekam da ga ponovno čujem (nadam se ovaj put samo na pregledima a ne i na bolničkom ležanju).

----------


## dani82

Mojica već 2400g!! Meni je termin dan poslije tebe što znači da i moja bebica ima sličnu gramažu. Trebala bi imati pregled krajem slijedećeg tjedna ili početkom onog drugog, moja dr je na godišnjem pa još ne znam točno, ali jedva čekam da vidim kako izgleda naša curica. Na prošlom utz-u nije bila moja dr pa je samo mm vidio bebicu jer dr nije okrenuo monitor prema meni (a meni je bilo glupo pitati). 
Za sada još nemam neki osjećaj da sam u finalu i nekako mi se čini da ima još vremena, a mm je već u panici, kaže treba još sto stvari obaviti, kad ćemo stići... ko zna možda će ovih mjesec i pol dana stvarno projuriti. I jedva čekam!!

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure.  :Smile:  
Ja se malo tješim tim da je ta težina samo procjena pa da je ipak možda malo lakša.  :Smile:  Ako nastavi ovim tempom, biti će preko 4 kg do 40 tt. 
Mene osim njenog finog napretka veseli i cerviks od 3,9 cm, što znači da mogu i dalje landrati okolo (ako vrućine popuste). 

Deni, baš me zanima kolika će biti tvoja beba.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* ma ne brini ako je cura malo veća, zar nisi najavila carski? Nekako mi se čini lakše roditi veću bebu na carski nego vaginalno  :Smile:  
*Dani* aj kako brzo je prošlo vrijeme - samo još mjesec i pol??? Ima TM pravo - trebalo bi malo ubrzati pripreme sad pred finiš 

Nama su bebe na zadnjem pregledu bile 179 i 185 grama, nadam se da su puno porasle od tada  A sudeći po mom trbuhu koji nemilosrdno raste (već me pitaju ljudi da li još malo do poroda  :Laughing:  ) koji me steže sve u 16 (osjećam kako se širi) i pupku koji je skoro potpuno ravan - pretpostavljam da su lijepo rasle te bebe moje  :Heart:   :Heart:  
Još kad bih mogla pronaći onu tablicu s prosječnim težinama blizanaca koju je Pinky svojevremeno postala bila bi jako happy.
Tomislava - imaš li ti ideju gdje je ta tablica?

Tko zna kako nam je Ivanova? Po mom je već trebala roditi?

PS. Rodila nam je Loks - malenog sina Lorenza  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Šumskice, ma da, istina što kažeš... ali ja se nekako ipak nadam da ćemo izbjeći carski. Znaš kako to ide, nada umire zadnja.  :Smile:  
A što se tiče veličine trbuha, tako su i meni davali mjesec-dva više... Čak je i doktorica danas komentirala da sam velika za 35 tt.

----------


## nea0902

Ja sam s utrićima prestala skroz u 12. tjednu bez postupnog skidanja  :Smile: 
Mojca  :Zaljubljen:  curka je već veeelika, nadam se da ćeš izbjeći carski  :Kiss:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Sumskice* sjecam se nesto u vezi te tablice ali nemam pojma di sam ju vidila  :Grin: 
Ja sam sada 24+4 i trbuh mi je ogroman, neki dan me teta iz ducana pita "jos malo a ?" a ja kazem jos skoro tri mjeseca, a ona me onak pogleda i kaze "moj Boze kolika ces bit"  :Cool:  kao da ja to neznam...
Vec par dana imam nekakav iscjedak pa sam sinoc stavila Plymicol vaginaletu i nakon toga mi se pojavila krv na papiru, tako mi je bilo i zadnji put kad sam ju stavljala, izgleda da sam ispala iz stosa  :Laughing:  al stvarno su konjske  :Grin:

----------


## pretorija

Moj stomacic je svi vele malo mali za 28t ali ja se ne brinem previse vazno da beba raste,Nego zub me boli :Shock:  vec par dana neznam sta cu uzmem paracetamol 500mg i to jako malo djeluje ima li kakav prirodni lijek za zubobolju ako ko zna pisite. :Yes:

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam za prirodni lijek protiv zubobolje... u Austriji i Njemačkoj ima stomatologa koji koriste homeopatske ljekove za vrijeme popravljanja zuba. Možda ima i kod tebe koji? Njemački utjecaj je ipak u JAR bio nekad jako velik.... a homeopatija je domicilno njemačka.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tomislava* Našla sam  :Very Happy:  Evo i Makici će biti zanimljivo pogledati http://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm
Živjela nam naša Pinky - šta je ona sve iskopala. Nego, imate li vi trudnice dvojčeka popise šta nam sve treba? Ili neku točnu ideju o tome? Ja sam pomalo izgubljena...

----------


## ValaMala

Postoje popisi što treba za novorođenčad, pa pretpostavljam neke stvari poduplaš i to je to, što ne? Evo ja neki dan dobila  popis od tete u jednom dučanu za bebe

----------


## alma_itd

> Moj stomacic je svi vele malo mali za 28t ali ja se ne brinem previse vazno da beba raste,Nego zub me boli vec par dana neznam sta cu uzmem paracetamol 500mg i to jako malo djeluje ima li kakav prirodni lijek za zubobolju ako ko zna pisite.


Mozes popiti paracetamol koji ne sadrzi kodein,pitaj u apoteci.Sto se tice zuba ne trpi bolove nego idi kod stomatologa i rijesi to sa zubom.Sto se tice anestezije ako bude potrebna mozes je primiti(onu bez adrenalina).Za trudnocu ti je gore to sto trpis bolove ili eventualno rizikujes da dobijes upalu nego ta mala kolicina anestetika koju ces eventualno dobiti-strucno misljenje :Grin: I jos nesto,najbolji lijek protiv zubobolje je odlazak zubaru :Klap:

----------


## Makica

jutro, cure! kavica?
mojca, cestitam na super pregledu i pametnoj bebici! 
sumskica, odmah cu se baciti na tablicu! na zadnjem uzv, dok sam bila 20+1tt cura imala 370g, a decko 470g, sada cu bas pogledati jel to ok! ali, sutra mi je slijedeci uzv na 24+3tt, pa cu vidjeti koliko su narasli! logicnije mi je da je ona manja, jer i puno vise skace od njega, he, he, sve potrosi sto popapa, a on se malo mrdne dok jedem i puno je suptilniji, he, he.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ValaMala* ti popisi iz dućana su mi bezveze  :Sad:  I ja ih imam nekoliko i izgledaju mi kao popis artikala u njihovo ponudi. A za dvojčeke ne ide baš na sistem duplanja, recimo da će mi možda trebati više odjeće (bodi benkica i odijelca, ali ne baš matematički duplo) oprema mi je za početak dovoljna x1 (osim autosjedalice i duplih kolica) - recimo jedan krevetić, jedna komoda za presvlačenje, jedna izdajalica - kužiš ? Zato bih htjela da mi neka blizanac-mama proslijedi info čega zaista trebam po dva, a što ću kasnije moć nabaviti ( ili možda čak dobiti na poklon) 
*Makica* aj kako velika dječica  :Heart:  Moje bebe su bile jedna mirnija, a jedna življa. Mislila sam da je mirnija beba manja i cura - ma da - mirnija beba je na zadnjem UZV bila veća i bio je dečko. Ona skakutava beba je manja i tada nam se nije pokazala - nadam se još uvijek da je ona cura. Nekako mi se čini da je tvoj scenarij idealan- cura i dečko  :Heart:

----------


## pretorija

Mojca da u velikim gradovima ima svega moguceg ali ja sam u manjem geadicu i do Pretorije imam 400km i nisam putovala od kako sam trudna na savjet mog dr kao zasto bespotrebno riskirat bilo sta jer me pozna godinama od moje rane menopauze u 29 toj godini zbog kemoterapije.Rekao mi je ovim rijecima nakon svega sta sam prosla da trebam doma bit na miru. Ja sam imala plan poc izabrat stvari za bebu pa kad dode vrijeme MM bi otisao sam kupit ali nis od mog putovanja, ovdi svi lete i puno puta moras naglo kocit zbog divljih i domacih zivitonji koje slobodno secu.

Moja zubobolja je malo cudna jer me prvo bolila cijela gornja vilica onako je bilo sve utrnuto onda je to proslo i sad me boli kutnjak nekad vise nekad manje.
Ako se pogorsa idem kod zubara.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Pretorija, cijeli kolovoz ponavljam kako sam se razmazila otkako živim u Zagrebu jer nigdje drugdje ne možeš tako olako (i olako) riješiti i nabaviti sve što ti treba. Zato me je tvoja priča sad podsjetila na moja ljetna iskustva. Slušaj svoga dr. i čuvaj se. Držim ti fige da uspiješ :Smile: 

A ja molim za pomoć u vezi s *magnezijem* - pijem od Natural Wealtha Mg+C 350 mg dnevna doza. Trebam li povećati? Hvala, cure :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Pretorija, draga...  :Love:  ja sam bila sigurna da si ti u Pretoriji. Zato tako hladno preporučam homeopatiju.  :Smile:  
Ma razumijem da ne možeš putovati. Odi svakako zubaru, nek te pogleda, imaš li umnjake? Možda ti oni rade frku, od njih zna boljeti cijela vilica, kažu. A opet bude li ti htio napraviti rtg snimku, to je rizično.  :Sad:  

A što se biranja tiče, nadam se da ima web dućana, pa nek ti oni posluže. Znam da to nije ni blizu guštu šetanja po dućanima, ali bar nešto.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

pretorija, evo i mene da savjetujem posjet zubaru, čim zub počne boliti ima razlog koji neće proći sam od sebe, a vjerujem da neće niko raditi rtg trudnici. Ja sam tako happy što sam sad riješila sve zubne probleme- dok čekam da vam se  ovdje pridružim :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> dok čekam da vam se  ovdje pridružim


Mare draga, da to bude čim čim prije.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Proucila tablicu, zadnji put bila na mjerenju u 20-om tjednu, znaci tezina bi trebala bit 330, a kod mene jedno ima 353 a drugi 446 g. Dr. je i rekao da su malo veci.
Sad idem na pregled za par dana pa cemo vidjeti koliko su narasli  :Smile:

----------


## prag

> pretorija, evo i mene da savjetujem posjet zubaru, čim zub počne boliti ima razlog koji neće proći sam od sebe, a vjerujem da neće niko raditi rtg trudnici. Ja sam tako happy što sam sad riješila sve zubne probleme- dok čekam da vam se  ovdje pridružim


ako bih ikoga radije vidjela na ovom podforumu to je naša dobra vila Mare!!! dakle, Mare vibriram da nam se što prije priključiš!!! 
p.s. kad budem u 9 mj dolazila u zg voljela bih na vašu zagrebačku kavicu da upoznam tebe, oknp, selu, đurđu...pusa

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Maslina* po meni je 350 mg dovoljna doza magnezija (naš onaj praškić ima 300 mg) i ako popiješ čašu donata ili mivele još pored toga, ne trebaš ništa više. I taj C vitamin je super dodatak magneziju.
*Pretorija* tvoj post o ne putovanju ću sakrit od MM-a jer on mene uvjerava cijelo vrijeme da neka ne idem nigdje bespotrebno ili samo za gušt, da smo se namučili, da u autu ima sto opasnosti osim samog sudara (njega posebno brine pojas oko mog trbuha) a ja migoljim gdje god mogu. Ajd poslušala sam ga jedino što se tiče daljeg putovanja - ove godine preskačem company meeting u Salzburgu (teška srca, vjeruj) 
*Tomislava* aj kako divne velike bebe  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Jupi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Mare41* dođi nam hitno - što prije, ma iz ovih stopa  :Love:

----------


## kaja76

Evo da se i ja malo aktivnije uključim u ovu temu. Do sad sam samo čitala iz prikrajka, ali ušla sam u 13. tt pa je vrijeme da se malo ohrabrim i pojavim u javnosti. Jučer sam bila na uzv, mjerili smo se i za sad je sve ok. Htjela sam vas nesto pitati je li koja od vas razmišljala o pohranjivaju krvi iz pupkovine za svoje bebače? Puno košta, ali čini mi se da to ne bi bilo loše. Znate li nesto vise o tome?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Evo da se i ja malo aktivnije uključim u ovu temu. Do sad sam samo čitala iz prikrajka, ali ušla sam u 13. tt pa je vrijeme da se malo ohrabrim i pojavim u javnosti. Jučer sam bila na uzv, mjerili smo se i za sad je sve ok. Htjela sam vas nesto pitati je li koja od vas razmišljala o pohranjivaju krvi iz pupkovine za svoje bebače? Puno košta, ali čini mi se da to ne bi bilo loše. Znate li nesto vise o tome?


Ja sam baš jučer čitala o tome...imaš na stranici zaklada ane rukavine sva moguća pitanja vezana uz vađenje, pohranu, čuvanje i cijenu....malo je cijena too much...a opet se vratim na onu zdravlje nema cijenu...ja imam još vremene za razmisliti...al mislim da hoćemo

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

http://www.zaklada-ana-rukavina.hr/

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Kaja* Dobrodošla  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Lijepo je čitati te tu!

----------


## Mojca

*Kaja,* dobro nam došla.  :Smile:  
Ja sam razmišljala i odustala. Nemam neki racionalni razlog za odustajanje... 

*Šumskice*, ja se dosta vozikam okolo i uvijek stavim donji dio pojasa (onaj koji u originalu ide ispod trbuha) preko desnog koljena. 
Veći je problem ako ja vozim... što je već samo po sebi problematično, jer je moj autić nizak... Ponekad maznem MD-u auto, njegov je visok i tu nema frke. :Smile:   Ako ja vozim, onda izvučem cijeli pojas, zvežem se i sjednem na višak. 
Znam da nije propisno, znam da nije pametno... ali ne mogu trpit onaj pritisak od pojasa.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Postoji i onaj Be safe pojas za trudnice. http://www.besafe.com.hr/index.php/h...jas-dva-zivota
http://shop.hak.hr/pd/475/pgoid/35/B...rudnice.wshtml

----------


## andream

Čini mi se da je ova tema najaktivnija na MPO forumu trenutno, pa evo da i ja napišem koju. Moja smušenost već je pomislila da se dogovarate za pravu kavu (iako nije ni to loša ideja) ali dok su ove vrućine evo nek bude onda ovako forumska. Ja se vežem kao da i nisam T, s obzirom da sam vozač u familiji to valjda već i rutinski radim i nikad me nije smetao. A za pohranjivanje krvi iz pupkovine, potpisujem Mojcu, ja čak nisam niti razmišljala, odustala sam odmah.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vidjela sam oglas za taj BeSafe dodatak za pojas, trebao bi donji dio pojasa držati skroz nisko na razini kukova, a ne preko trbuha. Mene je brat (šole po profesiji) odgojio da stavim taj dio pojasa što niže moguće, a onaj poprečni između grudi - a nikako da izbjegavam vezivanje. Najbolje sjedit doma (MM misli da bi svaka razumna trudnica trebala sjedit doma, ali ga prođe ideja kad ostanemo bez klope u frižideru  :Laughing:  ) a ni tada nismo 100% sigurne. Uvijek se sjetim svoje sestrične (isto trudnice) koja si je spekla trbuh jer je bila neoprezna u kuhanju. Osim kuhanja radila je apsolutno sve kućanske poslove, čak i one teže po vrtu, pa sad miruje i ne mrda nikud jer se počela otvarati. Znam i drugu curu koja je morala odležati trudnoću, rodila je zdravu kćerkicu, ali sada, nakon poroda ima 30 kg više nego prije trudnoće. Ma tko će ga znat....

----------


## Mojca

Andream, mislim da ti je RL kava odlična ideja. Samo da popuste ove temperature.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Šumskice, reci ti svom mužu da se statistički najviše nesreća događa upravo doma.  :Laughing:

----------


## dani82

Ja isto vozim auto. Skutera sam se odrekla ovo ljeto iako mi jaaaako fali, jer se s njim svugdje možeš parkirati i zaobić kolone koje su grozne u ovim ljetnim danima. Vezujem se i znam da sam negdje čitala da je za trudnicu sigurnije biti vezana i nekako mi ima logike. MM-u se također taj pojas baš ne sviđa, ali što ćeš. Izbjegavam ići na duže relacije za bezveze iako sam par puta bila do Slovenije i Rijeke zbog šopinga, a to mi baš i nije bilo potrebno.

Pohranjivat matične stanice nemam namjeru. Razmišljala sam jedno vrijeme o donaciji udruzu A.R. ali sam čula da u većini slučajeva ta pohrana ne uspije, navodno zbog raznih razloga, ali kako je to više praksa nego slučaj lako moguće da se radi o nemaru same udruge ili nedostatku sredstava za pohranu... Tako sam odlučila da mi je draže da se mojoj bebi reže pupčana vrpca tek kada ispulsira do kraja.

Želim samo napisati da mi je predivno koliko ima budućih mamica blizanaca na ovoj temi, gušt mi vas je čitati  :Kiss: 

*Kaja* dobrodošla, *Mare* nadam se da ćeš nam se i ti ubrzo priključiti  :Wink:

----------


## andream

Super za kavicu, 'ajmo stvarno organizirati kad popuste vrućine... Pa nije ni čudo da smo najaktivnije na forumu kad smo stalno doma  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Super za kavicu, 'ajmo stvarno organizirati kad popuste vrućine... Pa nije ni čudo da smo najaktivnije na forumu kad smo stalno doma


Može.  :Smile:  Da bar i cure van Zg mogu doći...  :Sad:  
Drugi dio poruke...  :Laughing:

----------


## kaja76

Hvala na dobrodošlici i odgovorima! Dani, sta bi to značilo da pupkovina mora ispulsirat do kraja? Meni se to činilo kao dobra ideja, ali vidim da vas nije puno oduševljeno time. A uvijek se pitaš što stoji iza toga? je li to samo neki trik pa se za par godina ustanovi da nista od toga.

----------


## Makica

ah, voljela bih i ja na tu kavicu...mada znam da nista od putovanja za sada... nema veze, nadoknadit cemo nagodinu!!!
vidim da sam jedina koja izbjegava pojas, otkako mi trbuh narastao, uopce se ne vezem, nikada. MM vozi laganini, a valjda se bas nece dogoditi da nas netko zvekne skroz jako. a ako nas netko zvekne skroz jako, ne znam bas koliko ce mi pomoci pojas. bojim se trzaja pojasa za mala kocenja, radije cu uprijeti nogama ako bas bude trebalo. nismo bas ni putovali negdje dalje, a ovo u krugu 20km i u lokalu se ne vezem. drugacije je, jer zivim u manjem gradu. 
kaja , dobro nam dosla!!!

----------


## Mojca

Kaja, da bi se uzela krv za pohranu matičnih stanica, mora se reagirati jako brzo i presjeći pupčanu vrpcu odmah po izgonu. Isto tako, potrebna je određena količina krvi da bi pohrana imala smisla i osoba koja će to stručno obaviti. 
Neki zagovaraju princip da pupčana vrpca odpulsira do kraja, pa da se tek onda reže, jer u njoj ima krvi koja je bebi potrebna za nešto... zaboravila što, da li pluća ili... nemam pojma. Moj mozak trudnčki!  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ja volim prirodne pristupe, pa sam zaključila da će beba imati veće koristi od toga da dobije svu krv nego da ima pohranjenen matične stanice ako zatreba... 
Ali i riječ zaključila je kriva... to je čisto moj feeling da je tako ispravno, tvoj će možda biti drugačiji.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ja sam i prije trudnoće čitala o tome kako je bebi korisno da se pupčana vrpca ne odreže odmah, već da se odreže kad prestane pulsirati. Ta bi krv ionako iscurila iz majke, a bebi je korisna, daje joj na porođajnoj težini. E sad, je li to moguće ako se porod obavlja carskim rezom, je li to moguće ako je porod blizanaca - puno je još pitanja na koja nemam odgovor.
*Dani* da li znaš postoji li možda topic tu na Rodi o tome?

----------


## Mojca

> Šumskice, reci ti svom mužu da se statistički najviše nesreća događa upravo doma.


Upravo sam to dokazala! Spekla sam cijelu lijevu nadlanicu vrelom vodom.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca*  :Love:  ma daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj - baš mi je žao. Odi odmah u auto, tamo si sigurnija  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

> *Mojca*  ma daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj - baš mi je žao. Odi odmah u auto, tamo si sigurnija


 :Laughing:  
Da, ali se ne smijem maknuti s parkirališta jer nemam pojas za trudnice.  :Smile:  

Odmah sam pod hladnu vodu, a sad ne znam smijem li staviti neku mast za opekotine, pa sam debelo namazala kremom za lice (fino hladi jer ju držim u frižideru!)  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Hehe, baš je dobro netko napisao, kako ovo ne bi bio najaktivniji podforum, kad sve skupa sjedimo/ležimo doma za kompjuterima.  :Smile: 

Nemam ništa pametno za napisati, osim da se veselim kafici i jaooo meni što je vruće. Ja sam jedna od onih bez klime, pa crkavam. Dobro, nešto ventilator pomaže, ali ajme što je luđački vruće! Što jedete cure? Ja drmam po voću i salatama, stvarno je pretoplo za "konkretnu" klopu. Jutros sam jela kupine za doručak, a sad mislim sklepati neku salaticu sa svim i svačim... 

I tako to. Ljubim vaše male i malo veće bebolince i beboline i čujemo se poslije

----------


## dani82

Prilikom rezanja pupkovine neposredno po porodu beba mora odmah sama prodisati (što je zapravo bolno iskustvo, zbog kojeg dolazi do prvog plača), inače još neko vrijeme dobiva zrak putem krvi, što je puno manje stresno za bebu. Također preranim rezanjem pupkovine gubi puno krvi, što nije dobro ni za težinu a ni za krvnu sliku.... Ima još dosta razloga i za bebu i za mamu zbog kojih je bolje da se pupkovina reže čim kasnije (kad prestane pulsirati). Ne znam ima li na Rodi koja tema o tome, ali o ovoj je temi lijepo  napisano na stranicama udruge primalja, link: http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=51

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mi smo razmišljali o pohrani matičnih stanica. Baš sam neki dan telefonski razgovarala sa Zakladom Ane Rukavine, čisto informativno.
Ali sada kad sam pročitala zašto ste vi protiv, porazgovarat ću sa doktorom.

I nama je pakleno vruće. Ni klima ne uspije spustiti na normalnu temperaturu.
Jako se veselim kavici, ali tek kad malo zahladi.

I.......* Mare*, pridruži nam se čim prije!

----------


## mare41

sad mi neugodno da me spominjete :Embarassed: , al dođem ja, kadli tadli :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mojca* probaj staviti Flocetu - meni je to sjajna kremica - gel, za opekotine, ubode komaraca, iritacije i slične kožne boljke. 
*Vala* ma ja jedem - klima je kriva i čudim se s kauča što se ljudi tako žale - pa kao, nije ništa strašno. Dok onako nadobudno ne odem van kao prošetati ili samo do dućana - dobijem toplotni udar i tonu suosjećanja prema onima koje prije nisam razumijela  :Laughing:  A šta da vam kažem, sit gladnom ne vjeruje (u konkjetnom slučaju ja sam onaj sit  :Wink:  )
*Dani* hvala na informaciji i linku, baš ću si proučiti!

----------


## Šiškica

> Super za kavicu, 'ajmo stvarno organizirati kad popuste vrućine... Pa nije ni čudo da smo najaktivnije na forumu kad smo stalno doma


Ja sam za. :Klap:    Od 1.9. sam na komplikacijama i slobodna za landranje..

Jedino ću otići do Slavonije na dva tri dana sredinom 9 mj.  i to vlakom jer mi se stvarno čini najpametniji prevoz.. mogu se prebacit s ljevog boka na desni , prošetat ići na WC..

----------


## Vojvođanka

i ja sam odustala od pohrane matičnih stanica i nadam se da će mi dopustiti da pupčana vrpca ispulsira prije nego je prerežu
mislim da sam pročitala na ovom forumu ili na Rodinom portalu istraživanje (mišljenje) od jedne američke dr.ce o tome kako je pohrana matičnih stanica dobro razvikana propaganda ali da tim činom svojem djetetu oduzimamo dragocjenu krv punu kisika....nešto kao što je napisala Dani82
meni je miško jaaaako nisko (ručicama mi masira mjehur i ponekad mi se čini da će sam raskopat prolaz za van :Smile: ) tako da se ja ne vežem odavno, ako me MM vozi onda se vežem i držim se za onaj donji dio pojasa, odnosno odmaknem ga od stomaka, kad ja vozim onda se ne vežem, sad mi ustvari već i sama vožnja smeta jer nemogu dovoljno raširiti noge ....

----------


## mayica01

> i ja sam odustala od pohrane matičnih stanica i nadam se da će mi dopustiti da pupčana vrpca ispulsira prije nego je prerežu
> mislim da sam pročitala na ovom forumu ili na Rodinom portalu istraživanje (mišljenje) od jedne američke dr.ce o tome kako je pohrana matičnih stanica dobro razvikana propaganda ali da tim činom svojem djetetu oduzimamo dragocjenu krv punu kisika....nešto kao što je napisala Dani82
> meni je miško jaaaako nisko (ručicama mi masira mjehur i ponekad mi se čini da će sam raskopat prolaz za van) tako da se ja ne vežem odavno, ako me MM vozi onda se vežem i držim se za onaj donji dio pojasa, odnosno odmaknem ga od stomaka, kad ja vozim onda se ne vežem, sad mi ustvari već i sama vožnja smeta jer nemogu dovoljno raširiti noge ....


vojvođanka..ja sam u 8.mj trudnoce isla u Slo sa muzem i uvijek sam se vezala u autu..ali na Hr granici  kad su me vidjeli su mi rekli da se trudnice ne moraju vezati..

----------


## pretorija

Ja jos uvijek radim jes da radim za sebe pa ne idem rano tek oko 10 sati. Vozim nekad sa pojasom nekad bez, svaki dan napravim oko 50km jer su ovdi razdaljine jako velike tako to mi nije problem ali izbjegavam voznju po auto putu gdje su brzine puno vece ovdi vecina vozi preko 140km jer se bojim naglih kocenja i slicnog.
Ovdi ne postoji bolovanje trudnicko imao ko komplikacije ili ne moras radit a samo 2 mjeseca se dobije posle porodaja.
Ali je dobra strana sta imam sluskinju tako da doma nis nemoram radit :Grin:  jedino skuhat mada ona ponekad i skuha vec sam ju naucila par jela.

Draga Mare zeljno ozekujem tvoj dolazak na ovu temu :Klap:

----------


## Aurora*

Citam vase komentare u vezi ne koristenja sigurnosnog pojasa u autu i moram reci da sam ostala bas iznenadjena da vas ima toliko koje ga izbjegavate. Nisam sigurna da li ga izbjegavate zato sto vam smeta ili zato sto se bojite za sigurnost bebe?

U svakom slucaju moje misljenje, formirano valjda na nekim clancima koje sam ikada prije trudnoce registrirala citajuc razne stvari, je da je koristenje pojasa u trudnoci puno sigurnije i za bebu i za mamu, nego ne koristenje. Ja ga uvijek koristim i ne mogu ni zamisliti voznju u autu bez pojasa. Niti na zadnjem sjedalu. Niti u trudnoci. 

I kako o ovoj temi nisam jos razmisljala u trudnoci, zbog vasih postova sam na brzinu isla googlati da vidim sta ima na internetu o tome i evo prvo sta sam nasla:
sigurnosni pojas u trudnoci, clanak na stranicama poliklinike harni. Na temelju toga ostajem i dalje pri svom misljenju da se treba vezati i u trudnoci.

----------


## dani82

Evo još jedan Rodin članak o pojasu u trudnoći http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=348

----------


## Mojca

Aurora*, ne kaže nitko da se ne treba vezati. Samo s vremenom postane irirantan, pa svi računamo na sreću i na različite načine ga izbjegavamo. 
Ja se inače uvijek vežem, čak u busu posegnem za pojasom... kad ono nema.  :Smile:  Ali sad me fakat iritira. 

Pretorija, kako zub?

----------


## ValaMala

Što se tiče vezanja u autu, radili su istraživanje o tome. Najviše što mama može napraviti za svoje nerođeno dijete u autu je zaštititi sebe, tj. vezati se i to na ispravan način (donji dio pojasa skroz na bokove, već je netko pisao). Naime smrt nerođene djece u automobilskim nesrećama u ogromnom postotku rezultira kao posljedica smrti ili teške tjelesne ozljede majke, a ne kao posljedica zatezanja pojasa, jer je beba sigurna i zaštićena u plodnoj vodi. Ako je mama mrtva ili smrtno ozljeđena badave plodna voda... Dakle, pojas glavu čuva, kako mami, tako i bebi. Ja nikada ne vozim niti se vozim bez pojasa, osjećala bih kao da ugrožavam bebu time

----------


## mayica01

ma ja sam se vezala sve do zadnjeg mj..onda mi je postalo jakoo tesko i sjedit u autu a kamoli da se jos vezem....osjetila sam svaku rupicu na cesti a na nasim cestama ih hvala bogu ima koliko hoces..pa pritisak na mjehur..stvarno nije lako..vidjet cete kad a dođete pred kraj trudnoce..a da sam mogla i da mi nije smetalo vjerovatno bi se i taj zadnji mj vezala ali eto stvarno nisam mogla..ali i to je bilo svega par puta jer su bile tolike vrucine da nisam ni izlazila iz kuce..

----------


## andream

Ja sam se vezala prije do samog poroda. Došla u bolnicu na pregled s kojeg me pred kraj više nisu puštali doma pa mi je bio najveći problem tko će auto odvest do doma  :Smile:  sve je to relativno.

----------


## Šiškica

I ja se vežem obavezno.. smješno mi je da  kad ja vozim onda mi pojas ne smeta al kad sam suvozač onda mi taj donji dio smeta pa ga držim rukom odmaknutog od trbuha..

----------


## Makica

dobro jutro svima! 
tek je 6 ujutro, a vec je pakleno vruce, bar ovdje u slavoniji! 
naravno, kao pred svaki uzv, nervozna sam kao pas, ne znam jeste vi takve, ali budna sam od ne znam kada, ahhhh. sada lagano kavica dok jos vani bar malo mogu disati. 
svima vam zelim da sto lakse prezivite jos jedan vruci dan! 
ne mogu docekati vidjeti moje bebice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bebica_2

Ufff ja budem nervozna već dan prije, a od uzbuđenja i nervoze ni ne spavam!!
Makice uživaj danas i mahni bebicama!

----------


## đurđa76

cure ,nevezano za ove teme koje su sada aktivne,zanima me da li se i koliko često ako da javljate doktoru ili u kliniku gdje ste imali uspješan postupak.nekako mi je bedasto jer sam sa njima kontaktirala jako puno prije pripreme i kroz samu pripremu,i sad kad smo uspjeli skoro ništa,ima li uopće potrebe im se javljati,javiti im nekakav tijek te trudnoće kojoj su i oni puno pridonijeli,ili ne?

----------


## Bebica_2

Kod nas u Ri nam kažu da im javimo kad rodimo oni to redovito evidentiraju al vole oni i kad im se samo dođemo javit i pozdravit ih!

----------


## pretorija

durda ja sam bila u kontaktu sa PFC negdje do 12 tjedna jer sam imala poneko pitanje,posle toga im se nisam javljala,ali hocu uskoro kad navrsim 7 mjeseci cu im se javit i naravno posle porodaja.Zasluzuju da znaju za svoje uspjehe :Klap:  a pogotovo od nas koje smo bile na donaciji :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice*  :Love:  sad si vjerojatno već na pregledu, nemoj se brinuti, sve će bit u najboljem redu. Očekujem detaljno izvješće kad se vratiš 
*đurđa* i meni je bilo čudno više se ne javiti na moj odjel humane, ali me prošlo s vremenom. Mislila sam im se javiti kad rodim, planiram i slikicu dječice poslat doktoru i sestrama na odjel

----------


## dani82

Trudnoću vodim kod doktorice koja je moj mpo doktor tako da sam tamo svako malo. Mislim da je svakako lijepo javit se povremeno na kliniku i da je njima to drago.

----------


## ValaMala

Mi smo u povremenom kontaktu s dr. Rešom, a isto kao i puno vas namjeravamo poslati dr. slikicu bebe, kao i posjetiti ga jednom s njom. Osim toga smo u kontaktu s dr. Kniewaldom koji nam je bio ogromna pomoć i podrška kroz sve postupke kao i onaj grozan period na početku trudnoće.

Ja sam jutros bila vani s pesekicama rano i bilo je predivno. Rosa, fino svježe, baš smo uživale... a i prekrasan je osjećaj ne biti vezana za krevet više. Ne želim pretjerati, ipak ležim već 4 mjeseca, pa ubacim koju šetnjicu svaki dan i bildam kondiciju, hehe. 

Inače se osjećam sjajno, počela sam spavati, zamislite, pa se pitam što se promijenilo. Čini mi se da je jedina novost to što sad pijem utrogestane, onu smanjenu dozu, umjesto da ih stavljam vaginalno, što mislite, vjerojatno je to? Baby watcher je neprocjenjiv, ne koristim ga svako malo, nego recimo svaka 2, 3 dana, ali je neopisivo što mogu kad poželim čuti svoju bebolinu, a i "vidjeti" gdje je u trbuhu i što "radi". Čitala sam da bebe kada pajke ili miruju instinktivno se smjeste lijevo, najbliže maminom srcu i to je fakat tako, ponekad malecku nađem baš tamo. A kad landra naokolo, haha, onda ju ne mogu naći odmah, nego malo potraje, pa je skužim malo tamo, malo vamo, preslatko! Sada dok je još ne osjetim, puno mi to znači i da se smirim i da se povežemo. Ali brate mili ne mogu dočekati da osjetim te ribice i leptiriće, stvarno to jedva čekam! Na svakom uzv vidimo da je aktivna strašno, vrti se, prekobicava, maše nogicama, rukicama... pa daj više da i ja to divljanje osjetim! Znam ja, to ona vježba da se kasnije može loptati s maminim mjehurom, rebrima i tako to...  :Smile: 

Raspisala sam se, uh. Trudničice, što pijete? Kavica bez kofeina? Prenatalček s lijepom hladnom vodom? Mlijeko? Gemišt? Hahaha... poslužite se

----------


## alma_itd

I ja trudnocu vodim kod svog MPO,a i da nije tako mislim da bih mu nakon poroda poslala sliku bebe(kod mog MPO je cijeli zid prekriven sa cestitkama i slikama-da nisam to vidjela vjerovatno bih prvi put pobjegla glavom bez obzira jer covjek apsolutno nista ne prica :Mad: )

----------


## KLARA31

durđa da im navratiš i kažeš da si ih došla vidit i pozdravit,sigurno bi im bilo jako drago.
Ja nastavljam vodit trudnoću u klinici di je uspio MPO ali ću najesen (sa trbuščićem hehe) navratit i na firule i pozdravit sestru Zdenku i doktore ako ih sretnem,njoj će bit drago da sam se došla javit iako nije uspilo kod njih,ipak sam imala tamo 5 postupaka,bit će joj drago da sam trudna,sigurna sam.

----------


## KLARA31

ValaMala prvi put čujem za ´baby watcher´

----------


## ValaMala

*KLARA*, evo ovdje link: http://baby-watcher.hr/
Preporučam svima, nama je i veselje i utjeha i smirenje...

----------


## KLARA31

da,da pročitala sam već,išla odmah guglat  :Smile: 
sigurna sam da je veliko smirenje  :Smile: 
meni bi moje prije rekle da sam luda da to kupim,nerazumiju one koji strah osjećam pošto nam je godinama trebalo da zatrudnim i to sa MPO, i svjesna sam da ako sada ne uspije trudnoća do kraja prođe još koja god....

----------


## Mojca

Dobro jutro drage moje trudnice, upravo oči otvorih nakon druge ture spavanja. 

Uz Valine napitke nudim crni kruhić i frišku domaću marmeladu od šljiva sa Žumberka.  :Smile:  
Sinoć skuhana, u dvorištu, na starom šapretu. Nismo htjeli riskirati razviti toliku temperaturu u kući, pa smo izabrali noćnu varijantu u "prirodi".  :Smile:  Obzirom da danima ne izlazim i kuće, baš mi je bila zabavna ta noćna kulinarska avantura. Naravno, prsti su mi nakon te avanture natekli, puni trnaca i krepana sam ko pas... ali nema veze...  :Smile:  baš je gušt imat svoju marmeladu. 

Ja sam sa svojim MPO doktorom bila u kontaktu do cca. 12 tjedna, a nakon toga sam mu u dva navrata poslala pozdrave preko frendica koje su išle tamo na pregled/konzultacije. Definitivno ćemo ga obavijestiti kad malena dođe...! Ipak je ona splitsko dite, što mene čini dodatno sretnom jer sam u Splitu odrasla (iako nisam tamo rođena, niti imam dalmatinske korjene).

----------


## kaja76

Meni su u Ri ponudili da vodim trudnoću kod njih ili kod svoje gin iz primarne s tim da 20. i 30. tt dođem kod njih na kontrolu. Ja sam odabrala drugu opciju jer mi se ne da svakih 15 dana ici u Ri po ovakvim vrućinama. Jedino ne znam za porod Pula i li u Ri.

----------


## Mojca

Kaja, mislim da tu nema dileme... ja u pulsku bolnicu ne bi išla ni flaster da mi stave.  :Sad:  A riječko rodilište je bolje od svih zagrebačkih.

----------


## prag

bok cure 
evo da najprije odgovorim đurđi u vezi javljanja klinici..ja sam se Pronatalu nakon postupka javila čim sam imala pozitivnu betu i poslije toga kad god mi je trebala neka informacija, savjet..sad mislim da nema potrebe im se javljati dok ne rodim jer pretpostavljam da su i oni u poslu, gužvi. naravno kad rodim obavezno javim i sam dr je rekao da im treba javiti jer oni to moraju evidentirati. 
što se tiče pojasa u autu ja sam isto kao i vi strašljiva ali razmišljam bolje se vezati već ne vezati samo kad se vežem uvijek kao suvozač desnom rukom držim donji dio pojasa malo izvučen. naravno da je dobar ovaj be safe ali je moram priznati malo i poskup..koliko vidim oko 400 kn. 
što se tiče pohranjivanja krvi iz pupkovine ja sam o tome razmišljala iz razloga što sam bila na donaciji jajne stanice pa mi se čini da kako bi bilo pametno da se sačuvaju matične stanice djeteta koje ne daj Bože mogu u budućnosti poslužiti jer ipak djete nosi dio gena donorke do koje se jednog dana zlu ne trebalo ne može doći. treba sve odvagnuti za i protiv. protiv je ovo što ste i vi pisali da se ranim rezanjem pupkovine djete gubi dragocjeni kisik, krv ali i što je taj postupak jako skup. i neznam ukoliko dođe do carskog reza da li se uopće provodi..

i još da vam kažem da sam ja u 15 tjednu točnije prije 6 dana osjetila prvi put svog bebača. kao lagani titraji, kao leptirić i kad se stavi prst na to mjesto točno vibrira. ajme neopisiv osjećaj!!! iako su mi rekli da je prerano da se osjeti pogotovo u prvoj trudnoći ( realno je od 17-20 tj ) ja sam ipak sigurna da je to, jer se i ponovilo još par puta ovih dana i drugi su potvrdili da je to to! inače na zadnjem uzv ( 13 tj ) se beba toliko vrtila da je dr jedva izmjerio pa je i sam komentirao da je živahna beba. oh šta će biti kad počne lupati..

----------


## Aurora*

Baby watcher i ja najtoplije preporucujem i smatram ga od neprocjenjive vrijednosti, narocito u tjednima prije nego sto se osjeti micanje bebe. 

Sto se MPO doktora tice ja ni jednog nikada nisam dozivljavala emocionalno. U tom smislu ne osjecam nikakvu potrebu da se bilo kome od njih javljam sa trbuhom, sa bebom ili bebinom slikom. Ali kada bi koja klinika sistematski saklupljala informacije o uspjehu postupka, ukljucujuci i sam porod, tome bih se vrlo rado odazvala.

Inace, mene su nakon potvrdjene trudnoce na Humanoj u Rijeci odmah uputili na ginekologa i uopce mi nisu ni spominjala bilo kakvu mogucnos da kod njih dolazim na kakve kontrole, niti mi rekli da im javim kad rodim.

----------


## prag

čitala sam nešto o glazbi koju vole bebe u stomaku, dakle bebe slušaju što mama sluša i to pomaže njihovom razvoju već od rane trudnoće

''trudnicama, za slušanje  tijekom trudnoće i ranog djetinjstva doc. prim. dr. sc Milivoj  Jovančević toplo preporuča CD Ane Rucner “Za male anđele”. Po vrsti  glazbe i izvedbi, CD predstavlja jedinstveni izvor dobrih osjećaja i  harmonije, kako za majke tako i za njihovu djecu. Pozorno odabrani  glazbeni sadržaji i vrhunska izvedba te opuštajući zvuci iz prirode donose osjećaj smirenosti, dok  vedre note bude znatiželju i dobro raspoloženje. Takva vrsta glazbe se  pušta na tečajevima Baby fitnessa i Antikolik radionicama koje se  održavaju u Zvonigradskoj bb.''  cijeli članak  http://martavlainic.wordpress.com/ 

a cd skinite s http://avaxhome.ws/music/classical/a...e_Andjele.html

ja i moja beba već uživamo! dok ja surfam i pišem vam ovo u podlozi ide ova umirujuća glazba  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Ja u cijeloj trudnoći, do sad, uopće nemam potrebu slušati glazbu. Inače to je bio moj način opuštanja, doći doma, staviti umirujući CD i sjesti... ali sad mi gotovo smeta. Najviše mi odgovara tišina. A bila sam uvjerena kako ću slušati određene autore... kad ono, šipak!  :Smile:  
Isto tako sam mislila da ću slikati do iznemoglosti, kist i boje nisam ni pogledala.  :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

> Kaja, mislim da tu nema dileme... ja u pulsku bolnicu ne bi išla ni flaster da mi stave.  A riječko rodilište je bolje od svih zagrebačkih.


Da, zar je tako loše?! Ja sam čula da se u zadnjih par godina ekpa promijenila i da nije tako loše. Makar mislim da cu u Rijeku budući da je kod njih trudnoća i počela pa nek tamo i završi. I još ako budem tamo isla na preglede...Šumsko voće, tvoje mišljenje?

----------


## Mojca

Kaja, ne znam za novu ekipu, znam da moja iskustva s neurologije pred 15 godina nisu sjajna. Mami su mi zeznuli slomljenu ruku, poslje su joj u Lovranu popravljali. 
Rijeka ti je blizu, ima super ekipu. Ja ne bi puno razmišljala.  :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

> Kaja, ne znam za novu ekipu, znam da moja iskustva s neurologije pred 15 godina nisu sjajna. Mami su mi zeznuli slomljenu ruku, poslje su joj u Lovranu popravljali. 
> Rijeka ti je blizu, ima super ekipu. Ja ne bi puno razmišljala.


Ma i ja sam vec skoro pa odlučila. I muz je za Ri, a ja cu ga ko prava žena poslušati... :Smile:  A na kraju krajeva, ja sam tek u 13tt pa do tada...malo sam se zanijela s pupkovinom i rodilištima!

----------


## kaja76

> Kaja, ne znam za novu ekipu, znam da moja iskustva s neurologije pred 15 godina nisu sjajna. Mami su mi zeznuli slomljenu ruku, poslje su joj u Lovranu popravljali. 
> Rijeka ti je blizu, ima super ekipu. Ja ne bi puno razmišljala.


Mojca, ti ces u Rijeku iz Zg?

----------


## andream

Kaja, i ja sam tek 14tt a već se naveliko raspitujem kakvo je sad stanje u rodilištima, ko da ću sutra rodit'... A što se tiče javljanja, u prvoj trudnoći sam se često javljala docu, nosila slikice s UZV i kasnije došla s djetetom kad se rodilo. Ovaj put više ne idem, možda i jer je druga trudnoća i jer je sami postupak odrađivala veća ekipa od troje liječnika. Možda bi realnije bilo da ovaj put idem do biologa koji je napravio odličan ICSI  :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

[QUOTE=

Inace, mene su nakon potvrdjene trudnoce na Humanoj u Rijeci odmah uputili na ginekologa i uopce mi nisu ni spominjala bilo kakvu mogucnos da kod njih dolazim na kakve kontrole, niti mi rekli da im javim kad rodim.[/QUOTE]

Baš čudno meni je dr V. pito jel bi da me on prati i pito kod kojeg sam inače dr. kad sam mu rekla samo je potvrdio da je on ok i da nek idem k njemu da se ne vozikam svako to malo u Ri, a kad rodim da im obavezno javim, oni to evidentiraju!

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Kaja, mislim da tu nema dileme... ja u pulsku bolnicu ne bi išla ni flaster da mi stave.  A riječko rodilište je bolje od svih zagrebačkih.


Mojca ova izjava je totalno politički nekorektna  :Laughing:  
Ne znam gdje i kada si ti ležala u Pulskom rodilištu, ali ja sam tamo bila tjedan dana početkom 6. mjeseca ove godine jer sam prokrvarila. Moja iskustva su jako dobra - sobe su prostrane i samo su 2 žene u svakoj, imaju roaming in, sestre su jako ljubazne, doktorica koja me tada pregledala (dr. Gattoni) mjerila mi je i NN, i slijedeći tjedan idem na anomaly scan kod nje - je jako stručna, specijalizirala je neonatologiju i dala mi je odlične savjete i ohrabrenje. Dr. Prenc je mene i MMa primio kad smo dobili prve loše nalaze s-grama i isto je stručan, pristupačan i ljubazan. Primarijusa su hvalile žene koje su već rađale tamo (samnom u sobi su bile redom žene koje su prenijele termin, pa su došle na inducirani). U bolnici se čistoća i higijena održavaju redovito (čistačice dolaze u sobu dvaput dnevno), hrana je dobra, tete u kuhinji su zlatne (ja sam žicala extra divke  :Wink:  ) i lab je blizu, sve nalaze se dobije odmah. Moj je zaključak da ako bude sve OK, svakako ću rodit u Puli i nadam se da neće biti komplikacija zbog kojih bi me uputili na porod u Rijeku. 
Iskustvo iz prve ruke -  moja šogorica je rodila prvo dijete u Puli, drugo u Rijeci - kaže da je isto, a moj brat u Rijeci nije stigao na porod jer su ga natjerali da ispunjava papirologiju dok je ona rađala. A parking u Rijeci je noćna mora. Ma nikako, daj mi bože da sve prođe OK i da rodim djecu u Puli.

----------


## kaja76

> Baš čudno meni je dr V. pito jel bi da me on prati i pito kod kojeg sam inače dr. kad sam mu rekla samo je potvrdio da je on ok i da nek idem k njemu da se ne vozikam svako to malo u Ri, a kad rodim da im obavezno javim, oni to evidentiraju!


Mozda bi im bilo previše kad bi nas bas sve primali. E sad po kojem kriteriju razvrstavaju koga ce, koga ne. Moja je prijateljica isto kod dr. V, i nju nije htio primiti makar ga je pitala bi li mogla, a meni je dr. S. samoinicijativno predložila da dođem kod nje.

----------


## kaja76

> Mojca ova izjava je totalno politički nekorektna  
> Ne znam gdje i kada si ti ležala u Pulskom rodilištu, ali ja sam tamo bila tjedan dana početkom 6. mjeseca ove godine jer sam prokrvarila. Moja iskustva su jako dobra - sobe su prostrane i samo su 2 žene u svakoj, imaju roaming in, sestre su jako ljubazne, doktorica koja me tada pregledala (dr. Gattoni) mjerila mi je i NN, i slijedeći tjedan idem na anomaly scan kod nje - je jako stručna, specijalizirala je neonatologiju i dala mi je odlične savjete i ohrabrenje. Dr. Prenc je mene i MMa primio kad smo dobili prve loše nalaze s-grama i isto je stručan, pristupačan i ljubazan. Primarijusa su hvalile žene koje su već rađale tamo (samnom u sobi su bile redom žene koje su prenijele termin, pa su došle na inducirani). U bolnici se čistoća i higijena održavaju redovito (čistačice dolaze u sobu dvaput dnevno), hrana je dobra, tete u kuhinji su zlatne (ja sam žicala extra divke  ) i lab je blizu, sve nalaze se dobije odmah. Moj je zaključak da ako bude sve OK, svakako ću rodit u Puli i nadam se da neće biti komplikacija zbog kojih bi me uputili na porod u Rijeku. 
> Iskustvo iz prve ruke -  moja šogorica je rodila prvo dijete u Puli, drugo u Rijeci - kaže da je isto, a moj brat u Rijeci nije stigao na porod jer su ga natjerali da ispunjava papirologiju dok je ona rađala. A parking u Rijeci je noćna mora. Ma nikako, daj mi bože da sve prođe OK i da rodim djecu u Puli.


I ja sam jednu noć provela na patologiji trudnoće u Puli nakon kiretaže i sve mi je djelovalo ok tako da ne vjerujem da je bas tako loše. Ma to sve ovisi na kojeg dr. nabasaš, a porod je na kraju krajeva prirodna stvar pa je ako nema komplikacija vjerojatno dođeš na isto.

----------


## Mojca

*Šumskice*, nisam bila u rodilištu  :Smile:  
Imala sam nekoliko posjeta neurologu zbog frakture lubanje, gadnog potresa mozga i hematoma na glavi veličine šake. Završilo je tako da sam otišla privatnicima... i to 1995. kad su privatnici biti egzotika. Mami su mi, kažem shebali ruku, da je morala na operacije u Lovran. Starog već mjesecima navlače po pretragama bez neke sreće. Nisu se potrudili niti nalaze MR-a koji su na CD-u pogledati. 

Ako se situacija u bolnici popravila, super.... ali nekako mi je teško za vjerovati. Možda je rodilište iznimka.  :Smile:  

*Kaja*, ja sam razmišljala o Rijeci neko vrijeme. I o Varaždinu. I o Felbachu. Na koncu odlučila za Podobnika. Bila sam neki dan kod frendice gledati snimke njenih poroda, prvu u Merkuru, drugi kod Podobnika. Neopisiva razlika.

----------


## andream

A ja se dvoumim između Sv.duha i Vinogradske (ne zbog MPO uspjeha, više zbog odličnih iskustava s poroda koje čitam po forumima). Iako je još daleko, trenutno zapravo o tome baš često razmišljam. Privatno rodilište posebna je kategorija o kojoj trenutno ne razmišljam, naravno da su razlike po meni nemjerljive.

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam čula grozne priče sa Sv. Duha, nekoliko iz prve ruke, pa tamo ne bih ni u kojem slučaju. Mislim, znam da svaka bolnica ima super priča i onih horrorastih, no ovo je iz tako puno izvora da kažem ne hvala. Raspitajte se malo, ali odnos prema prvorotkama i ženama koje ne uspiju "instinktivno" istog trena dojiti je ponižavajući i stvarno grozan.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja mislim da cu najvjerojatnije u Rijeku, tamo su mi rodile dvije frendice i jako su zadovoljne

----------


## frka

ja takve stvari stalno slusam, ali samo za Petrovu...

moje iskustvo iz Vg je odlicno, a nedavno mi je i frendica tamo rodila i preprezadovoljna je - beba 4kg, prosla bez epiziotomije, potpuno prirodan porod! i moj je porod bio prirodan osim sto sam zavrsila s epi jer je cura izlazila rukom ko Superman  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Prošla sam i ja SD kao prvorotka i na žalost priču s dojenjem "na zahtjev", na žalost istina je... A htjela bih i epi koju kako čitam u Vg daju bez većih problema.

----------


## andream

epi=mislim na epiduralnu, ne na epiziotomiju (za ovo zadnje moram priznati da su me na SD nekoliko puta pitali mogu li je napraviti i tek na moj potvrdan odgovor recnuli).

----------


## frka

andream, ne bih te htjela razocarati, ali nije bas da se epiduralna u Vg uvijek dobije bez pol frke... dugo sam lezala tamo pa to znam iz preko nekoliko desetaka prica... desi se da anesteziolog nije dostupan (ili bar to tako kazu), ponekad glavesine ne odobre istu, ponekad se predugo ceka pa na kraju ne daju jer je zena otvorena vise od 6cm... uglavnom, nije bas da je dobije tko god zatrazi...

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam se zadnjih mjeseci načitala i naslušala priča iz svih ZG rodilišta... iz svakog ima i dobra i loša priča... teško je biti pametan. Nažalost svi koji imaju dobra iskustva, spominju veze i podmazivanje. 
Ono zbog čega sam se odlučila za Podobnika je prvenstveno činjenica da MD može biti s nama 24 sata na dan, pa čak i ako ja budem u totalno lošem stanju od carskog ili poroda, beba neće morati ići u dječiju sobu. U toku poroda poštuju želje rodilje koliko god je to moguće. Takva iskustva bar imaju dvije frendice s kojima sam razgovarala i tako kažu na danima otvorenih vrata, a i u filmićima na svojoj web stranici. 
Da mogu, rodila bi doma u bazenu... ali eto ne bude išlo.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Onda je očito stanje svugdje više-manje isto, bitno je potrefiti dobar "tajming" i isto takvu ekipu. Vidim da ću to pitanje gdje ići ostaviti još duže vrijeme otvoreno... Sad je najbolje da se skoncentriram na pregled idući čet  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Aurora** podsjeti me kod kojeg si ono mpo dr u Rijeci? Zar nisi ni na prvom utz-u bila na humanoj? Koliko znam to je tamo praksa. Ja sam kod prof. Smiljan i bilo joj je drago što ću kod nje voditi trudnoću, na kraju krajeva ona mi je tu opciju i predložila. Koliko znam njene pacijentice koje ne vode kod nje trudnoću također dođu na jedan pregled kod nje u 30. tt.

*Sumskice* naravno da će sve biti ok i da zbog nikakvih komplikacija nećeš morati ići u Rijeku  :Wink: 

*Prag* ne bi željela širiti dezinformacija, ali sam čula da pohranjene matične stanice ne može koristiti dijete kojem su uzete već njegova braća i sestre ili roditelji. Zbog čega je tome tako, ne znam. Naravno ovo je rekla, kazala informacija i trebalo bi je provjeriti. Možda ti je najbolje nazvati Zakladu Ane Rukavine i raspitati se.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke, curke...pomoć!!!

Danas me cijelo popodne i sad navečer napinje onak između jajnika...skroz nisko...a taj dio trbuha mi je totalno napet...to normalno...ja sam danas 14+5...što to može biti...ne bih htjela praviti paniku???? Jel nekom od vas tak nešto bilo???

----------


## andream

Iva, meni je nešto slično bilo u to vrijeme u prvoj trudnoći, bilo je to rastezanje ligamenata kako mi je objasnio dr Kos. Nadam se da je i kod tebe tako,po opisu bi trebalo biti to.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

imam osjećaj kao da prebacuje s jedne na drugu stranu, al mi je čudno da je to tak nisko....smirit ću se i nekako preživjeti,,,nadam se da će ujutro biti bolje...hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Joj najgori su mi ti bolovi. Znam da se u trudnoći svašta premješta, širi,, rasteže i normalno da to ne može biti ugodno i da je praćeno određenom boli. A opet ne mogu ne strepiti nad svakim bolom dolje. Ovih dana me stalno boli oko pupka, ponekad baš jako, ali mislim da je stvar u želucu.

----------


## TwistedQ

Iva Mia, u tom razdoblju ja sam često imala probadanja ( kratka oštra bol koja se ponavlja) u preponama ( tu negdje ). Nakon nekon vremena prestala se javljati. Mislim da se radilo o ligamentima maternice koji su se rastezali kako je maternica rasla..

----------


## Mojca

Iva Mia, i ja bi isto rekla.  :Smile:  Mene je boljelo dosta dugo, i to me izluđivalo. Jednom me uhavtila panika jer me jedno jutro ništa nije boljelo... I bila sam luda jer nisam znala što me zapravo boli, jer kako trudnoća napreduje, više ne znaš di ti je koji organ, sve se premjesti. 
Sve su ti to normalne brige. Drži se.  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Ova moja trudnoća će sve bit samo ne dosadna i normalna,sinoć prokrvarila i to obilno u 19h,odmah zvala cito i bio Poljak,srce kuca hvala Bogu! Ne zna zašto krvarim (još i sada),pretpostavlja da je bio hematom i puknuo,uglavnom strogo mirovanje,dobila antibiotike 8 dana svako 6h po 2kapsule,da se neinficira krv,i prestajem sa andolom. Kaže trudnoća sa rizikom pobačaja,ako ne prestane krvarenje za 5 dana,opet u njega,a inače redovno za 3 tjedna. Predivan je bio,vic mi ispriča,dao privatan br moba da ga nazovem u svako doba,a u čekaoni bilo najmanje 10 trudnica,sve me pustile preko reda.
Znala sam za mogućnost hematoma i krvarenja,taman mi pričala dan prije ženska da je to njoj bilo, pa nisam histerizirala,ali opet nije ti svejedno trudna si a prokrvariš,reko je Poljak najbitnije da čujemo srce.

----------


## Mojca

Klara draga,  :Love:  grlim te, žao mi je da prlaziš kroz to. Mislim na tebe i držim fige da krvarenje prođe još danas. 
Odmaraj, miruj... biti će dobro.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Klara* drzim fige da sve bude ok  :Love: 
Ja nocas nisam oka sklopila, jedna beba lupa s jedne strane a druga s druge a ja na ledjima ne mogu spavat tako da smo cjelu noc imali dernek  :Cool:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Klara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK!
*Tomislava* znam na šta misliš kad opisuješ dernek - ja njihovo ludovanje zovem tulum-party  :Laughing:

----------


## Makica

klara bit ce sve ok, sigurna sam! samo odmiruj to sto moras i probaj se sto manje nervirati. bit ce to sve dobro.
jucer se nisam stigla javiti kad sam stigla sa uzv-a; uglavnom, bebice su suuuuuuper, sumskice, moje su ogromne po onoj tablici koju sam gledala! cura nam ima 720g, a decko 670g, i to u 24+4tt. sve je u najboljem redu, zatvorena sam skroz, plodne vode dovoljno... slijedeci pregled mi zakazala 23.09., a onda ce me kaze poceti cesce narucivati, ipak su blizanci, i tada cu morati poceti malo vise mirovati. 
uglavnom, sve 5, a bebice lupkaju kao lude!

----------


## prag

klara u potpunosti te razumijem jer sam i sama prošla to. samo miruj što više. meni nisu ništa posebno dali samo rekli da mirujem, ovo mislim za dr s hitne i mog dr mimicu. isto su rekli hematomi ali neznaju od čega to nastaje. inače se daje utrogestan ali kako sam ga već koristila 3x2 vaginalno rekli su da je to max doza.
 ja sam iz splita i dobro znam dr poljaka, ne mogu ništa dobroga za njega reći. stručan je ali odnos s pacijentom je katastrofa. kako si napisala da je bio predivan, humorističan ne mogu vjerovati da o istom čovjeku pričamo.

----------


## nea0902

Klara  :Kiss:  bit ce sve ok!
Mene Vala isto pupak boli i to bas dosta, a o želucu neću ni govorit; bilo što da u usta stavim ajme ajme takav pritisak da je to očaj živi  :Sad:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Klara31, neka samo sve bude dobro!!! Mora biti!!!

A što se tiče dr. Poljaka - neka on samo tebi bude dobar i neka ti nikad više ne zatreba ispričati vic u sličnoj situaciji. Pričaj ti njemu :Smile: 
Drži se!

----------


## andream

Makice, bravo za bebice. Klara, ~~~~~~~ za mirnu trudnoću. A mene toliko ubijaju u pojam ove vrućine da ne izlazimo uopće iz stana, ovo je prestrašno i cijeli tjedan mi je kao cijeli mjesec. Jedva čekam zimske dane  :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

Klara samo miruj i ne mrdaj iz ležećeg položaja i bit će sve ok!

----------


## pretorija

Klara bice sve ok samo miruj to je najbolji lijek :Love: 
Mene moj zubic prestao bolit :Grin: 
Vidim vecina vas pise o raznim bolivima svuda negdje ja da kucnem u drvo nisam imala uopste nikakvi bolova od samog pocetka niti ikakvog krvarenja
Izgleda da starije koke kao ja :Yes:  dobro podnose trudnocu nesto malo mucnina na pocetku,da nije bilo ovih mojih migrena sta me inace prate cijeli zivot na nis se ne bi mogla pozalit.
Jedino ako me sta ne snade u kasnijoj trudnoci oticanjei sta vec dolazi u zadnja 2 mjeseca.
Uskoro ce vam zahladit pa cete lakse disat vrucine vec polako stizu u moj dio svijeta,sad cu ja pocet kukat ovdi su temperature jako visoke preko 40c samo sta nema toliko vlage pa se podnosi nekako uz danonocno koristenje klime naravno.

----------


## dani82

*Klara* nadam se da će krvarenje čim prije proći i da ćeš se moći opustiti i uživati u trudnoći.
*Makice* predivno za male velike bebice, samo neka one rastu, super i da si zatvorena, neka ti se tako nastavi do kraja trudnoće-

----------


## KLARA31

:Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice* svaka ti čast, i tebi i bebicama! I vejiki su stvarno - samo neka nastave rasti!

Što se tiče bolova - meni je s pupkom kao da ga netko iznutra gura prema vani  :Laughing:  ponekad me štreca oko jajnika (khm gdje su nekoć bili jajnici, pitaj boga koji je sad razmještaj) kao i andreum vrućine me ubijaju i zazivam zimske dane svakodnevno (mislila sam da sam jedina kojoj je ljeto dop....) ali spavam kao beba  :Grin:  i to mi se jako sviđa

----------


## ValaMala

Vidim da vas više piše o tom pupku, a i malo sam guglala, pa ispada da je to često u trudnoći. Možda onda to nije želudac kako sam mislila. Ali bebica je zasada još niže od pupka, baš me zanima što se točno događa da baš tu boli.

*Klara*, vidiš koliko nas je imalo hematome i krvarenja, neka te to utješi. Doista samo puno puno miruj i naravno utrogestani i sve će biti dobro. Frendica mi je u 7tt odjednom vani toliko prokrvarila da su joj traperice bile krvave do koljena. Bila je sigurna da je izgubila blizance (a ona je doktorica), a kada je došla na uzv, 2 srčeka su kucala sasvim lijepo. Mirovala je (doduše sa mnom u bolnici), a sada hematomu ni traga. Tako da nema panike, sve će biti super. Pusa velika, svi znamo kako je to brinuti za malo srčeko ili srčeka u nama.

----------


## Mojca

S pupkom nisam imala problema, ali me boli gore visoko, nekoliko centimetara ispod grudi... tamo gdje se trbuh počne ispupčavati... zapravo više peče nego boli, iritira, više desno nego lijevo... trudnice s više staža, imate vi takvih iskustava?

----------


## TwistedQ

> S pupkom nisam imala problema, ali me boli gore visoko, nekoliko centimetara ispod grudi... tamo gdje se trbuh počne ispupčavati... zapravo više peče nego boli, iritira, više desno nego lijevo... trudnice s više staža, imate vi takvih iskustava?


Mučilo me nešto slično. Ispod grudi, više na desnoj strani.. Nikad nisam uspila naći neko pojašnjenje za tu pojavu. Jedino mogu reći da je sa vrimenom stalo..

----------


## TwistedQ

Klara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude Ok  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

Evo i ja se napokon prebacila na ovaj forum (činilo mi se prerano pa sam vas do sad samo "prisluškivala". Meni su također na "SD" na 1 UZV nakon bete rekli da će dalje moju trudnoću voditi moj ginekolog u Ri. Meni to odgovara jer mi se neda putovati u Zg, a i želim roditi u Rijeci. Također sam se pitala da li ih trebam izvještavati o svom stanju, ali mislim da ću im se javiti 1-2 puta (vjerovatno kad rodim) jer tamo su mi simpatični samo dr.B i ona crnokosa i tamnoputa sestra. Uvijek je draga i vesela, a i dr.B mi je stvarno fenomenalan. Da li netko zna kako se zove ta sestra? Osim toga, vidim da skoro sve apstinirate i izbjegavate kupanje (u moru), a meni ni dr B ni dr T ni u jednom trenutku nisu ništa zabranili. Ili se to podrazumijeva obzirom na moje godine? U svakom slučaju ja sam neki dan sva "pravila" prekršila i nadam se da neće bit kajanja  :Smile:  Inače sam jako disciplinirana: pušit sam prestala davno, popijem samo po jednu bijelu kavu dnevno jedino što popijem čašu vrrrlo blage bevande nakon ručka....pa svega sam se odrekla!
*IvaMia* ja ti skoro stalno imam takav osjećaj u donjem dijelu trbuha - ali ja to povezujem sa utrićima i nikakvom stolicom  :Sad:  Nažalost, dok radim ne mogu si priuštiti nekoliko manjih obroka, jedva stignem i popit nešto. Evo, ko za inat, dok ovo pišem nemam nikakav pritisak, a inače ne mogu spavati potrbuške.
Imam jedno pitanje (ne stignem previše surfati): da li sam dobro pročitala da ako odem na *komplikacije dobivam naknadu u punom iznosu plaće sve do 6 mj nakon rođenja bebača*? Voljela bih još raditi ali stvarno mi je stresno i naporno....

----------


## nina70

Ups, ispričavam se na predugom postu...dugo sam čekala pa sam sad malo pretjerala.

----------


## ValaMala

*nina*, dobrodošla!  :Smile: 

Što se tiče kupanja, mi uskoro opet na more malo, ali ovaj put se smijem kupati bez problema. Nisam još čula da je nekome tko je ok zatvoren i nema komplikacija kupanje u moru zabranjeno. Naravno, neću plivati ne znam koliko i umarati se ili naprezati trbuh, ali se malo bućnuti, ne vidim zašto ne.

----------


## Mojca

*Nina*, dobrodošla, kupati se možeš, ako si zatvorena i ako je more čisto (ja bi dodala).  :Smile:  
Što se tiče bolovanja, ako sad odeš na komplikacije i ostaneš na njima do otvaranja porodiljnjog (45 dana prije termina), do porodiljnjog ćeš dobivati 4250 ako ti je plaća veća od 4250, a ako ti je manja, onda svoju plaću. 
Nakon toga, prvih 6 mjeseci, za vrijeme trajanja porodiljnjog dobiti ćeš prosjek svoje plaće (mislim da se računa zadnjih 6 mjeseci, ili možda 3 mjeseca prije komplikacija). Sljedećih 6 mjeseci, za vrijem trajanja roditeljskog dobiti ćeš oko 2000 i nešto. 
Ali, ako odeš na komplikacije i nakon nekog vremena kreneš nazad na posao, te komplikacije će ti ući u prosjek za izračun primanja od hzzo-a u prvih 6 mjeseci (dakle rodiljni), pa će ti ako ti je plaća veća od 4250 srušiti prosjek. 
Tako su bar meni objasnili. Imaš podforum pravni savjeti, pa možeš tamo provjeriti.

*Vala,* ti si bila požarni noćas?  :Smile:  

Cure, dobro jutro... baš je fino zahladilo.  :Smile:  Nadam se i u Slavoniji!

----------


## gabica80

je bas je fino stvarno zaladilo , vanka na terasi 20!!!! to te ja pitam,
 konacno cu moci s bebicom u setnju jer smo ovih dana bile zatvorene, 
a curke koje ste trudne uzivajte ,
 ja sam imala puno problema u trudnoći od početka , od krvarenja, pa do secera i padova u trudnoći i išijasa tako da nakon dolaska bebice se sve isti tren zaboravi, 

*ali sad odmarajte* jel nakon rođenja faliti ce vam sna i odmora jer  bit cete stvarno iscrpljene što od samog poroda što od same ustanove tj. bolnice jer tamo ko u vojsci,dizanje, vizite i naravno s bebama pa problemi tj. savladavanje sisanja   ali naravno sve to vrijedi zbog nasih anđelaka i svakao se dobro organizirajte za pomoć supruga i obitelji kad dođete kući...


Cure, dobro jutro... baš je fino zahladilo.  :Smile:  Nadam se i u Slavoniji![/QUOTE]

----------


## ValaMala

Požarni? Hehe, tako nekako!

Cure danas smo na dar dobile predivno vrijeme, uživajte!

----------


## prag

blage vam se na kontinentu dobili ste malo zraka..mi u Splitu se još kuhamo  :Sad:  

cure pitala bih vas savjet u vezi bojanja kose...imam sada 2 vjenčanja i trebala bih malo urediti kosu. inače sam stavljala pramenove prije trudnoće pa su mi sada izrasli. moja frizerka kaže da ne bi štetilo staviti opet pramenove na foliju jer ne dotiče tjeme boja a bojanje i preljevi da. što vi prakticirate?? naravno sve pitam zbog škodljivosti za bebu. 
inače dala bih vam savjet koji prakticiram što se tiče njege tjela. preporučili su mi da je dobro za kožu i ne ostaju strije da se nakon tuširanja namaže maslinovim uljem ili čisto ili razrjeđeno u malo vode. stvarno je koža glatka i fina i sigurna sam 100 % da ne škodi bebaču. 

pozz

----------


## Mojca

Prag, za bojanje ne znam... ali što se tiče ulja, možeš se slobodno mazati maslinovim uljem... ja bi ti rađe preporučila bedemovo, ono je po sastavu kompletnije za kožu. Ali, koje god da koristiš, pokušaj naći hladno prešano.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo ja se mazem sa maslinovim uljem domacim, i za sada nema strija ali mislim da ja nisam te srece da ce mene zaobic sa cim god da se mazala  :Cool: 
Sto se tice farbanja odn. pramenova, ja sam stavljala pramenove vec dva puta od kad sam trudna ( na foliju ) i moja frizerka mi je rekla da trudnice normalno dolaze na pramenove  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Nina* dobrodošla!! Ja se kupam cijelu sezonu i ako nema nekih indikacija zbog kojih se ne bi smijela kupati, nema ni razloga da se ne kupaš. Dobro se odmah presvući u suhe kupaće gaćice.
*Prag* ja sam se u trudnoći farbala dva puta, jednom s bojom za kosu koju i inače koristim (dok mi posteljica još nije bila formirana) i jednom s prirodnom bojom za kosu. Ne zanosim se da je ta prirodna boja kose potpuno neškodljiva, ali smatram da bebici ne može biti nešto strašno. Tako da mislim da se možeš malo srediti za svadbu  :Wink: 

Eto i kod mene je napokon malo rashladilo, burica je učinila svoje i danas se konačno da disati.

----------


## andream

Što se tiče bojenja, sve je to individualno, ja sam se farbala s bojama s kojima se i inače farbam a i moj mi je frizer jednom rekao da je bojao svoju ženu u trudnoći.Konačno zahladnjenje, da, što se mene tiče neka još padne temperatura, moja omiljena godišnja doba ionako su jesen i zima  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Što se tiče njege kože koristim od* dm*-a babylove ulje za njegu beba u zelenoj bočici ..  (oko 14 kn)
Za sad mogu reći da je odlično.. s početka trudnoće mi je koža bila jako suha pa sam se počela čohati i napravila si rane po nogama.. sve prošlo kako sam se vratila na ovo ulje..

----------


## blizanac

Pozdrav svima,sto se tice kose pramenovi se smiju raditi,ja sam neki dan radila posto mi se blizi porod pa da budem ljepa kad me djeca vide.Sto se tice mazanja ta sam se mazala non stop **** ulje i puter nigdje nisam pukla i doktor mi je govorio da sam super jer nosim dvije bebe a udebljala sam se 37kg.a evo od prije deset dana na kukovima i malo na stomaku sam dobila male plave strije kako popucali kapilari.Cure mazite se topite kožu da nije suha

----------


## ValaMala

Nisam se farbala već oko 5-6 mjeseci, ali sam ionako smeđa i još nema sjedica  :Smile:  pa se ne kuži puno razlika. No namjeravam baciti neki lijepi smeđi preljev kroz kojih 20ak dana kad dođemo s mora. Mislim da je to skroz ok i neškodljivo za bebu.

Što se tiče mazanja, redovito nakon tuširanja se mažem badeomovim uljem, ali i babylove-mama također, a prije spavanja ili kad osjetim da je trbuščić suh, namažem kremicom protiv strija isto taj babylove-mama, odlična stvar. Za sada smo bez strija, nadam se da će tako i ostati. 

Kažu u vezi strija da treba samo pogledati/pitati svoje mame, jer je najvjerojatnije da ćemo reagirati poput njih. Moja mama nije imala ni jednu strijicu, pa držim fige da su u pravu!  :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

prag ja se idem farbati čim obavim pregled za 10 dana... ako ću i dalje morati mirovati užicati ću doktora za ta 2 sata jer se više ne mogu gledati...zadni put sam se farbala s 13tt jer sam do tad ležala... a ako odem nakon pregleda biti ću u 32tt :Shock:  :Shock:  što je najbolje od svega ne izgleda mi tako loše boje.. imam ja izrast ali me je super ofarbao pa to sve nekako prirodno izgleda... ali sad je vrijeme da se ofarbam...

mažem se sa svime što stignem... više ne znam čim bi, dopizdilo mi, nisam se ovoliko u životu mackala pa sada se mažem sa svačim jer mi mirisi dosade... i ne opterećujem se više etiketama, sastavima i ostalim.... malo svi previše brijemo na to ako se mene pita...

čisto ulje na sebi ne podnosim... što god da stavim mora se odmah upiti, ili vrlo brzo inače me odmah nervoza hvata :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

Ulje ide na mokru kožu odmah nakon tuširanja i tako se prekrasno upije da koža nije masna i "nauljena" kasnije. Ja ga obožavam. A također npr. bademovo ulje je bez mirisa, milina.

----------


## Jesen82

> Ulje ide na mokru kožu odmah nakon tuširanja i tako se prekrasno upije da koža nije masna i "nauljena" kasnije. Ja ga obožavam. A također npr. bademovo ulje je bez mirisa, milina.


to i radim, tj. ja se tuširam s dječjim uljem... i jedino ga tako podnosim...

----------


## dani82

*ValaMala* i ja sam čula da ako su nam mame dobile strije da ćemo vjerojatno i mi. Toga se i bojim  :Smile: 
Inače i ja se trackam s tim dm-ovim uljem poslije tuširanja, a prije spavanja se mažem biobazom, e sad hoće li što pomoći u borbi s genima, vidjet ćemo.

----------


## Mojca

E sad, u ovo s mamama i strijama baš i ne mogu povjerovati.  :Smile:  Moja mama je mršavica, ja baš i nisam, više nalikujem na sestre od biološkog tate, očito sam od tamo gene pokupila. Drugo, mama je  rodila s 20, a ja ću s 40... nema šanse da bude isto.  :Smile:  
Baš me zanima.  :Smile:

----------


## prag

hvala na savjetima, u petak ću onda na pramenove  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

a šta da ja kažem  :Sad: 
Prva sjeda mi je izašla s 15god, sad sam kompletno sjeda, i redovito se farbam svaka 3 do 4 tjedna, i to koristim sayos farbu jer mi paše njihova nijansa boje. Farbanje mi radi sestrična (frizerka) kod koje sam već isprobala sve tipove profesionalnih boja i "razređivača" bez amonijaka i dr. štetnih tvari na koje sam, gle čuda!  alergična  :Sad: . I od onda se držim amonijaka. 
Ili tako ili da glumim Kososricu  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

mislim da su pramenovi najbolji u trudnoći,jer uopće neće boja doć na tjeme...
vojvođanka i ja sam polusijeda sa 31 god,genetski po mami,sva njena braća i sestre su sijedi, već sa 40 god bili potpuno bijeli
zato mi odlično stoje plavi pramenovi,pa izrast (sijede) ne dođu puno do izražaja.
kad bi se ja trebala počet mazat uljem? sad mi je predkraj 2mj.,da li sise mažete isto?

----------


## Mojca

Klara, ja sam se počela mazati jako brzo... sve maži: guzu, trbuh, grudi, noge do koljena. Ja i ruke namažem. Bar je meni tako frendica aromaterapeutica, koja je majstorica za ulja, rekla.  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*KLARA*, kreni odmah i kako ti je Mojca rekla maži sve.   :Wink:  Najzgodnije ti je uljem se cijela namazati dok si mokra nakon tuša, a ja se još namažem i kremom (trbuh i grudi) prije spavanja jer koža dosta brzo postane suha.

----------


## dani82

*Mojca* mislilim da svakako godine imaju veliku važnost, jer koža sa 20 i sa 40 ne može biti jednako elastična. 
*Vojvođanka* draga, samo nemoj ko Kosorica  :Laughing:

----------


## đurđa76

ja se još ništa ne mažem,možda bi trebala

----------


## Sumskovoce

Kod farbanja mene nije puno mučilo to što farba dira tjeme jer stavljam pramenove na kapu (onu kao babe kad odu na bazen  :Laughing:  ) više me mučilo udisanje tih para koje boja širi, a ako se u salonu pored vas nađe još pokoja žena koja farba kosu to je onda dupla kontaminacija zraka. Odlučila sam ne farbati se, sad sam dosadno smeđa - ali sam nakon puno puno godina vidjela svoju prirodnu boju kose  :Grin: 
Za strije svi savjetuju ta ulja, pa sam i ja kupila isprve Olival ulje (pšenične klice, bademovo itd) i bilo mi je očajno loše  :Sad:  Inače ne volim ta ulja za tijelo, pa mazanje nakon kupanja, pa masni ručnici - nikako mi se nije svidjelo. Onda sam ušla u detaljnu analizu i skužila Biobazu MAMA koja ima super sastav, skroz prirodan i miriše na geranije (BTW u DMu ako se učlanite kao trudnice dobijete knjižicu s popustima i u njoj je popust za baš tu kremu i još poneke korisne stvarčice; a osim toga još neki DVD s vježbama, malu torbu i promo radosnicu za bebu) 

A kako rješavate stopala? Evo ja danas planiram na pedikuru jer je sutra UZV - pa da se malo uredim, a inače muku mučim od trbuha doć do stopala. Blizanac - mogu misliti kako je tebi!
Još ste 3u1? Kad te primaju u bolnicu? Da li je tvoja gestoza sada pod kontrolom?

----------


## TwistedQ

Curke, mislim da je počelo...  :Yes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*TwistedQ* ajme super  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Diši sada - najljepši susret počinje  :Love:

----------


## dani82

*TwistedQ* ajme super!!! (Sad bi ti ja postavila 100 pitanja, ali pretpostavljam da imaš i pametnijeg posla nego odgovarati na njih  :Smile:  ) .... da čim brže i bezbolnije prođe ...

----------


## TwistedQ

ne znam šta da mislim. Probudilo me jutros oko 5. Malo oštriji menstrualni bolovi dosta nisko. Bol traje 30-45 sekundi i onda nastaje stanka. E sad, ta stanka između bolova me buni jer varira od 10 do 40 minuta?! Možda su lažnjaci.. U svakom slučaju pratim situaciju a pošto mi je redovni pregled danas u 3, strpiti ću se..

----------


## Mojca

TwistedQ, wow!  :Smile:  
Samo hrabro... ne zaboravi disati.  :Smile:  
Da bude brzo i bezbolno...  :Heart:

----------


## KLARA31

> TwistedQ, wow!  
> Samo hrabro... ne zaboravi disati.  
> Da bude brzo i bezbolno...


twistedQ kako kaže Mojca brzo i bezbolno  :Very Happy:   bolit će ali zaboraviš na to kada ugledaš svoje dijetešce  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

> ne znam šta da mislim. Probudilo me jutros oko 5. Malo oštriji menstrualni bolovi dosta nisko. Bol traje 30-45 sekundi i onda nastaje stanka. E sad, ta stanka između bolova me buni jer varira od 10 do 40 minuta?! Možda su lažnjaci.. U svakom slučaju pratim situaciju a pošto mi je redovni pregled danas u 3, strpiti ću se..


Vjerojatno su lažnjaci kad razmaci između njih tako variraju. Probaj se otuširati, kažu da ako su lažnjaci da bi nakon tuširanja trebali prestati. U kojem si tt?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Curke, mislim da je počelo...


Da čim brže i bezbolnije prođe!

----------


## prag

Twisted sretno!!! :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

Twisted sretno!
meni je tako počelo i trajalo cijeli dan al onda se razmaci ujednačili i to je bilo to!

a šta se tiče mazanja i ulja, ja se prvi put mazala stalno i nije se na trbuhu niš vidlo al kad sam rodila pojavile se crtice ne puno al jesu tako da mi silno mazanje nije niš pomoglo, al za tih mojih par crtica ja kažem da su mi uspomena na Luku i Eni!
sad se mažem s nivea dječjim uljem!

----------


## Vojvođanka

Twisted sretno!!!!!
I ja bih isto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Moram reći da mi je već dosta, ja bih rodila!

Neki dan sretnem jednu mladu mamu koju sam upoznala kod svoje soc. gin. (ima troje dječice) i koja mi sva odušavljena čestita na trudnoći, pita koliko još do kraja i nadoda: šta su blizanci???????????????
a???????????????????
eto, tolika sam  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> I ja bih isto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Moram reći da mi je već dosta, ja bih rodila!


Ajme, ja ne bi (još)!  :Laughing:  
Mene sve veća panika hvata.  :Smile:  Ja se grozim bolnica, sustava, pa sam odabrala Podobnika, ali sad mi je već lagano frka i od sestara, primalja, lječnika iako su tamo svi jako ljubazni i uviđavni... Gledala sam jučer po drugi put jedan film http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7FEi7SJhN0 koji zagovara kućni porod i govori o paušalnim, nepotrebnim postupcima u rodilištima u USA. I prije mi je ideja kućnog poroda bila bliska... a tek sad... ima jedna scena, žena rađa doma u bazenu s takvom lakoćom da joj čovjek prosto pozavidi.  :Smile:  
Eh! Idam sad malo opet gledati filmiće o carskom, da se senzibiliziram.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vojvođanka*  :Laughing:  ma daaaaj, strpi se još malo!

----------


## nina70

Twisted, sretno!
Cure, hvala puno na odgovorima. Imate pravo, mislim da mi više šteti naporan posao nego more.
Što se tiče farbanja, moja se mama u sve tri trudnoće farbala i svi smo normalni (više-manje)  :Smile:   a mogu mislit kakve su farbe nekad bile.
Hm strije, ja ih već duuugo imam, a nisam rodila. Za sada mi je prevruće da bi se mazuckala uljima, osim nogu. Ali dobri su vam savjeti, koristit će mi kad popuste vručine. Ja nemam nikakvih simpotoma trudnoće osim što imam čudan osjećaj tj. pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha. Da, ako hodam malo brže odmah se zapušem, a inače sam bila u dobroj kondiciji. Nemam mučnine, ništa mi ne smrdi (ni miriše), jedem ko do sada.....jel samnom sve u redu?

----------


## nea0902

Je nina sve je u redu  :Smile:  Ni ja nisam imala do sada nikakvih simptoma, sad imam onaj najlipši - moja se malena miće  :Smile:  i da trbuh mi raste.
Sad se vidi da se nisam prejela već da sam trudna i mogu vam reć da sam jedva čekala taj trudnički trbuščić.
Ja se trackam nekom chicco kremom za strije a do sada sam koristila od  L'Occitane uljem koji mi je dobar te **** body butter koji mi je odličan.
Nedostaju mi kremice za celulit al što se mora nije teško  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

twisted, sretno, drzi se i budi hrabra! 
ja se isto mazem uljem, ali nije mi bas pomoglo, na donjem dijelu trbuha sam dosta ispucala, ne po sredini nego s desne i lijeve strane. a bas se dugo mazem,pa svejedno. ali, ne sekira me to bas, mada cu sigurno jos pucati, sto je - tu je. samo da bebice budu ok!

----------


## Mojca

Jutro ekipa.  :Smile:   Ima li tko vijesti od Twisted?

----------


## Vojvođanka

ne javlja se... biti će da su je zadržali u bolnici...nadam se da se već mazi s bebicom..

Mojca super ti je onaj link i filmić....drugi dio sam gledala u prisustvu M koji je kao gledao nekakav film na TV-u, ali kako bi začuo stenjanje bi blenuo u ekran i kukao "ubit ću te, zašto ja to moram vidjeti?"  :Laughing: 
a ja mu od početka govorim da neće vidjeti ništa jer će stajati meni iza glave, inače je gadljiv i ne voli niti pričati o krvi i dr. "izlučevinama"
neka, bar sad zna šta može očekivati, osim ako ne zbriše iz box-a  :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Bok trudničice - evo mene s anomaly scana - sve je super, imamo dva dečka  :Heart:   :Heart:  koji su već veliki, svaki ima preko 400 grama i oko 27 cm oboje su lijepo razvijeni i sve ide prema planu. Ja sam opet dobila onu dijetu za dijabetične trudnice (na kojoj već više-manje jesam zadnjih mjesec dana) i preporuku da se što manje udebljam (  :Laughing:  - nemam drugog komentara) i neka odmaram. Dječica leže poprijeko i već im se kosica vidi 
A sad idem spavat jer sam cijelu noć probdijela od iščekivanja i treme  :Grin:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Bok trudničice - evo mene s anomaly scana - sve je super, imamo dva dečka   koji su već veliki, svaki ima preko 400 grama i oko 27 cm oboje su lijepo razvijeni i sve ide prema planu. Ja sam opet dobila onu dijetu za dijabetične trudnice (na kojoj već više-manje jesam zadnjih mjesec dana) i preporuku da se što manje udebljam (  - nemam drugog komentara) i neka odmaram. Dječica leže poprijeko i već im se kosica vidi 
> A sad idem spavat jer sam cijelu noć probdijela od iščekivanja i treme


Bravooooo za mamu i bravoooo za dečke....odmorite se vas troje zaslužili ste  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

sumskica, bravo za dva velika decka! razumijem te za umor od iscekivanja, odmaraj i uzivaj!!!!!!! moje ne stoje poprijeko, nego je njoj glavica dolje, a njemu gore, he,he! zato me tako neobicno lupkaju!!!
twisted????

----------


## TOMISLAVA

I ja sam danas bila na pregledu, sve je dobro, zatvorena sam bebe napreduju  :Smile: 
Sad me brine svrab sto ga imam vec par dana pa popodne idem svom prim. dr. da mi da uputnicu da provjerim jetrene probe sve me strah da nije kolestaza, jer kad sam ih vadila u cetvrtom mjesecu bile su povisene ali tada me nije nista svrbilo pa sam sad malo u panici  :Cool:

----------


## Mia Lilly

I mi smo danas bili na anomaly scanu. Sve je uredu. 
Naša curka je teška 385 grama. Lice nismo uspjeli vidjeti jer ga je prekrila i rukama i nogama.

----------


## Mojca

*Vojvođanka*, za filmić moram zahvaliti Anchie, ona ga je paste-ala na jejednom topicu.  :Smile:  
Mužu svakako preporučujem ovaj topic http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67291-Š...m-nakon-poroda  :Wink:  

Šumskice, Tomislava, Mia Lilly  :Heart:  za uzv.  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Evo i mene nakon tjedan dana izbivanja. Bila u bolnici na pretragama, sve je ok, jucer na 22+1 curka ima vec 665 g, sto je zapravo za 23/24 tjedna. Ako tako nastavi bit ce bucka na mamu :Grin:  Ma samo neka ona raste, bolje da je naprednija nego da kasni. Lupka me svaki dan sve vise i uzivam u svakom njezinom saltu :Preskace uze: 

Twisted nadam se da vec grlis svoju malu strucu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Darkica

*Šumskice*, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za utz! :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*bugaboo*, baš sam se pitala di si?!
Drago mi je da je sve uredu i da ti curka super napreduje.

----------


## dani82

Šumskice, Tomislava, Mia Lilly, Bugaboo super za sve vaše bebice  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

Nea0902, isto to mi je danas rekao moj gin. Naravno da sam sretna da nemam mučnine, ali baš nikakvi simpotomi - to mi je bilo neobično.
Bravo cure za uspješne anomaly scanove i uzv-e i velike bebače .). Mene će sigurno poslati na amniocentezu, a toga se bojim...a opet želim biti sigurna da je sve ok. Da li je bila koja i koliko se čeka na rezultate?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mi smo bili na amniocentezi u Viliju i dobili rezultate za 8 dana.

----------


## nina70

Ja sam pročitala neki grozan tekst pa sam malo fobična, ali neću imati izbora zbog godina.

----------


## Mojca

Nina, ja imam otprilike godina koliko i ti, ako ti je ono godište u nicku... nisam išla na amnio. Samo kombinirani. 
Napravi kombinirani, ako rezultati budu loši (osim dobnog rizika, on će savakako biti loš, ali on ni ne može biti dobar), onda razmišljaj o amnio.

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Šumskice, Tomislava, Mia Lilly, Bugaboo super za sve vaše bebice


šlepam se  :Smile: 

mojca, hvala na novom linku, ali taj nisam nisam ni pomislila otvoriti  :Smile: 
mene opet hvata nespavanje, odnosno, meni se spava ali se nemogu namjestit pa šetam po stanu ko' šišmiš, svaki 1h je dizanje za wc, tako da mi noć dođe kao kazna  :Sad:

----------


## Makica

dobro jutro cure!
svima za super uzv-e veliko  :Heart: 
drage moje, mene je tako pocela boljeti kicma, a uz to i kukovi. mogla bi se masirati od 0-24. ne znam vise kako bih sjedila, a lezanje mi je katastrofa. trbuh mi je fakat veeeeelik, :Zaljubljen:  zadnjih tjedana me boljelo oko pupka, sad vidim da je malo iskocio, vise nije ravan s kozom. znam da tek sada krece pravo "pumpanje" trbuha, pa se malo pribojavam kako cu hodati i sjediti do kraja???

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makice* ja te razumijem kad spominješ bol u kukovima - meni znaju skroz otupiti kad ležim na kauču  :Sad:  a to booooli Kičma mi je još OK, za sada. I isto te kužim kad se pitaš kakav će biti trbuh do kraja, hoću li moć hodati normalno ili ću se gegati kao mama patka  :Laughing:  
*nina70* i ja se slažem s Mojcom da bi možda mogla prvo na kombinirani, pa onda po potrebi na amnio 
*Tomislava* mislila sam da je svrab većinom od rastezanja kože, kolestaza mi nije ni na pamet pala. Ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da jetrene probe budu onako pravo školske
*Darkice* lijepo te čitati ovdje  :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

I meni je dr. prepručio kombinirani, a ne amniocentezu zbog rizika od pobačaja! 

MI smo sad ušli u  8. tjedan, bebica 15 mm, hvala Bogu sve je u redu. 
Od jučer osjećam malčice tupu bol (pedalje ispod pupka, mjerih, mjerih :Smile:  :Smile:  Je li netko imao sličniih iskustava? 
Mislim da sam se malo preforsirala hodajući (po stepenicama, gore-dolje), a i torbu bih trebala isprazniti...

Čestitam svim curama koje iza sebe imaju kombinirani, sad možete odahnuti :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Maslina* te boli su uobičajene na početku, ali mani se stepenica i teških torbi. Meni su u 1. tromjesečju izričito zabranili stepenice jer su jako naporne za donji dio trbuha i tvoje maleno blago u buši. Sad si malo odmori u slijedećih par dana i nastavi oprezno. 
Početak trudnoće mi je bio šokantna promjena životnog stila  - em što se moraš paziti, ne dizati teško, ograničiti fizičku akitvnost, spavati što više, em što tijelo divlja - od žgaravice i mučnina, pa do razdražljivosti i plačljivosti, pa oni sitni bolovi i roštanja dole - svega ima. Treba se strpiti i ponašati kao bakica do 12 tt i onda žena dođe k sebi. Od kad je 1. tromjesečje prošlo osjećam se kao preporuđena, a i navikla sam malo na taj sporiji ritam, pa mi ni ne smeta više što sve moram polako  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Maslina, meni ex. ginekologica rekla da ne smijem dizati ništa teže od 2 kg.

----------


## kaja76

Čestitke svima na uspješnim uz-ovima! Poslije toliko muke oko začeća zbilja ne bi bilo ok da nesto ne stima. 
Pitanje: je li taj kombinirani probir isto što i uzv koji se radi na kraju 1. tromj.? Ja sam to radila, ona mjerenja glave, bedrene kosti i nuhalnog nabora i to je bilo ok. Amniocentezu sam odbila jer me strah tih eksperimenata i na kraju otkriva par tih bolesti, sindroma, a dijete ti na kraju može bolovati od tisuću dr. bolesti. A sto bi bio taj anomaly scan? Kakve pak anomalije to otkriva i kad se to radi?

----------


## TwistedQ

3o.8.2011 u  1.30 rodila se  curica teska 3650 grama, duga  50 cm. Mama i tata docekali svoju Lucu!!!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*TwistedQ* Čestitam od  :Heart:  tebi i ponosnom tati, a malenoj Luci želim dobrodošlicu na ovaj svijet

----------


## ValaMala

Dobrodošla Luca!!!! Predivno, neka ti život bude obasjan prvo velikom ljubavlju tvojih roditelja, a onda svim mogućim radostima ovog svijeta! Imamo novu čudesnu curicu!!!

----------


## Darkica

*TwistedQ*, čestitke tebi i tm :Very Happy: , a Luci topla dobrodošlica! :Heart:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Cestitke na maloj princezi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*TwistedQ*, čestitam na princezi!

----------


## alma_itd

*TwistedQ* cestitke na maloj princezi :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## tika08

*TwistedQ* čestitke!!! :Smile: 
Drage cure ne pišem baš puno ali vas pratim pomalo svaki dan.Kolko vidim* Šumskica* mi dvije imamo negdje blizu termine.Moj je 19.1.Pitala bih nešto.Napravila sam kombinirani probir,rezultate sam stavila na str. o prenatalnoj dijagnostici no nitko mi nije dao komentar na isti,pa ako ko ima volje neka škicne na tu našu str. i ostavi mišljenje.Moj gin.veli da je sve ok.E,sad na anomaly scan nisam išla a vidim da vas dosta ima tu praksu.Pitam se dali sam pogriješila??Ijoš nešto,zadnjih dva dana me baš zateže trbuh.Znam da moje zlato raste i da radi mjesta u buši pa si mislim da je sve to normalno jel tak?Još samo da kažem kako je stvarno neopisivo lijepi osjećaj kad te bebač onako tupne u trbuhu.
Hvala vam na odgovorima. :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tika* i ja osjećam to stezanje trbuha, bar jednom dnevno i ludi je to feeling. Maži se, često, dvaput dnevno - samo da se koža navlaži kremom ili uljem. Kombinirani nisam napravila, pa ti ne mogu pomoći oko toga, a anomaly se inače radi oko 20. tt i vjerojatno će/ili već jesu i tebi napravili. To je u biti detaljan UZV gdje mjere bebu, rade color doppler, slušaju otkucaje srca i tako. Neki ga zovu i pregled u sredini trudnoće. 
I da, termin nam je stvarno blizu, moj je 14/01/12 ali sve si ga mislim da će moji dečki prije van  :Grin:

----------


## Bebica_2

Twisted čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mojca

Čestitam Twisted!  :Smile:  
Maloj ljepotici želim dobrodošlicu.  :Zaljubljen:  
Nadam se da je sve prošlo ok. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> Čestitke svima na uspješnim uz-ovima! Poslije toliko muke oko začeća zbilja ne bi bilo ok da nesto ne stima. 
> Pitanje: je li taj kombinirani probir isto što i uzv koji se radi na kraju 1. tromj.? Ja sam to radila, ona mjerenja glave, bedrene kosti i nuhalnog nabora i to je bilo ok. Amniocentezu sam odbila jer me strah tih eksperimenata i na kraju otkriva par tih bolesti, sindroma, a dijete ti na kraju može bolovati od tisuću dr. bolesti. A sto bi bio taj anomaly scan? Kakve pak anomalije to otkriva i kad se to radi?


"Između 11. - 14. tjedna trudnoće (najidealnije u 12. tjednu trudnoće) radi se kombinirani probir koji obuhvaća kombinirano praćenje i otkrivanje ultrazvučnih biljega kromosomopatija ("mini-anomaly scan"): nuhalni nabor, maksilarna jezgra, nosna kost, doplerski protok u ductusu venosusu tijekom atrijske kontrakcije i trikuspidalna regurgitacija uz biokemijski probir: određivanje serumskih biljega PAPP-A i free ß-hCG"

"Između 20. - 24. tjedna i "3D anomaly scan" - 3D ultrazvučni pregled pri kojem se detaljno prati fetalna anatomija i otkrivaju eventualne strukturne abnormalnosti fetusa."

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme..._pretrage1.asp

----------


## Makica

twisted, CESTITAM!!!! :Very Happy: 
 mala luca dobro nam dosla!!! :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*Twisted* čestitam tebi i tm-u na maloj princezi  :Heart:   :Heart:  Luce dobrodošla!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Twisted, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Cure, hvala na odgovorima :Smile:  Torbu sam rasteretila, došla kasnije na posao i nakon što sam cijelo jutro odležala - bolje je :Smile:  

I naravno, izbjegavam stepenice :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

čestitke twisted i tatici i veeelika dobrodošlica maloj Luci
p.s. očekujemo detaljni izvještaj o početku, sredini i kraju poroda  :Smile:

----------


## prag

Twisted čestitam od srca!!! sve najbolje tebi, mužu i malenoj Luci! Koliko znam ime Lucija dolazi od Luce ( Svjetlost, obasjanost ) pa nek mala Luce obasja vaš život srećom!

----------


## prag

drage cure 
vidim da vas je dosta radilo kombinirani i amnio. ja sam odlučila ne raditi ni jedno ni drugo. meni je 33g a mojoj donorki 29. rizičnost nije velika ali ipak postoji za te godine. Dr je objasnio da mogu prvo uraditi kombinirani i da on nije 100% pouzdan već da daje u postotcima vjerojatnost da je nešto ok ili nije ok od mogućih abnormalnosti pa ako je rizik povećan da se ide na amnio. a ona sama po sebi nosi rizik od pobačaja. a sve to skupa nema smisla raditi ako ne misliš pobaciti djete. kako sam ja odlučila sve staviti u Božje ruke i ne pobaciti djete što god da je onda nisam radila ni jedno ni drugo. možda ćete reći da je to ludost ali ja i moj muž smo tako odlučili. dr je na to rekao da će u 13 tj pogledati na uzv nuhalni nabor i bedrenu kost pa će nam svejedno reći ako nešto je sumnjivo. tad je sve ispalo ok, hvala Bogu!
inače imam primjer žene kojoj su nakon testova rekli da 100% nosi djete s Down sindromom ali nije htjela pobaciti a kad se mala rodila sve je bilo ok i bila je kriva procjena.

----------


## KLARA31

> čestitke twisted i tatici i veeelika dobrodošlica maloj Luci
> p.s. očekujemo detaljni izvještaj o početku, sredini i kraju poroda


pridružujem se čestitkama  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Ej maslina i meni ovo 8.tjedan, moram i dalje strogo mirovat,uzv idući tjedan,ianče bila sad u petak zbog krvarenja i srce je kucalo,ali nije mjerio plod,samo je srce htio čut.

----------


## Šiškica

prag potpuno te razumijem i podržavam u odluci..  :Yes: 

Ja sam bila napravila kombinirani (koji nije bio nešto) i onda odustala od svih daljnjih pretraga..

----------


## pretorija

ja isto nisam imala u planu nis od tih testova radit mada moja donorka nije bas jako mlada 77godiste moj dr je rekao da uradimo samo double test i to je bilo ok
nuhalni nije uspio izmjerit beba nije bila u dobroj poziciji ali sam mu rekla da mi nije vazno.
Anomaly scan isto nisam trazila svaki put kad idem pogleda me na UTZ i veli sve uredu.
Od kako sam pocela osjecat bebu negdje u 18tjednu meni je to dosta i ne razmisljam o drugim stvarima jer nikad nebi isla na pobacaj a ni ne vjerujem u tehnologiju 100%
Trudna sam prvi put nakon 22 godine cekanja i uzivam u mojoj trudnoci :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Šiškica

I mene smiruje što bebu osjetim.. malo malo pa lupne.. a ja cvatem.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## patuljchica

Evo da se i ja opet malo javim... Nešto me u zadnje vrijeme neki crnjak prao, jer nisam baš bila sigurna jel ja to osjećam našu curicu, pa sam jedva dočekala današnji pregled.
Dakle, sve je ok. Danas smo navršile puna 22 tjedna, i malena ima 490g i nekih cca 30 cm i maše ko luda. Sad mi je srce na mjestu!  :Smile:  Kažu da je mama malo "pojačana" u predjelu trbuha, pa malo slabije osjećam njene pokrete od nekih mršavijih mamica.... 
Inače, napokon sam dobila i upute za skidanje sa utrogestana (evo, sve vi koje se žalite - da vas malo utješim - do 16t sam uzimala 3x2, od onda do 22t 2x2, sad smanjujem na 2x1, pa za tjedan dana je konačno gotovo!). Ima raznih teorija o tome do kada je utrogestan potebno uzimati, moja doktorica kaže da u pravilu ona kod ovakvih priča voli biti siguna i terapiju održati barem do 20-og tjedna. Moja kuma pak je utrogestane uzimala cijelu trudnoću (sa prekidima), a pred kraj je čak pila i 8 dnevno (!!!) - rodila lijepog i zdravog sina, a ni ona nema posljedica...
I još jedno pitanje - da li vi patite od nesanice i kako se s time borite? Ja se odmah nakon one prve faze konstantnog spavanja, već negdje od 12 tjedna borim sa povremenim nesanicama koje su sad sve gore - znam po cijele noći šetati! grrrrr!

Btw - čestitke Twisted i TM, i topla dobrodošlica maloj Luce!

----------


## Mojca

Prag, Pretorija... podržavam odluke. Postavile se si osnovno pitanje "što ako nosim bolesnu bebu?", odgovorile na njega i u skladu s odgovorom donijele odluku. Ispravno.  :Smile: 
Ja sam i prije trudnoće znala a neću na amnio... kombinirani sam radila da se umirim jer mi je ex doktrorica rekla da nosim bebu s downom. Da se ne ponavljam: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64172-v...hlight=nuhalni

Ali, razumijem sve trudnice koje idu na AC.  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

*Twisted*, bravo! Čestitke tebi i tm! Dobrodošla mala Luce  :Smile:   Joj, a sad kreću nove muke....ali slatke  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Twisted, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: !

----------


## nina70

*Mojca, Sumskovoce* Da, ja sam 70.god. i samim time rizična skupina. Dr mi je rekao da su mi hormoni 25-godišnjakinje, ali da je godina proizvodnje, godina proizvodnje! Čitala sam o tom kombiniranom na webu poliklinike Harni i čini mi se sasvim dovoljan. Uostalom zar se amnio ne radi u poodmakloj trudnoći kad je već prevelik rizik za prekid trudnoće? Na 1 uzv sam bila 24.07. i nadalje sam kod svog soc. gyn. Naručio me tek 20.09. (sad bih ja išla svaki dan  :Smile: 
Idu mi na živce ti glupi strahovi....najprije strah od neuspjeha postupka, pa od bete, pa dali će kucati srce, dali će se bebač ritnuti..... Ja mislim da smo zaslužile lijepe i zdrave bebe!
I još nešto, kakva su vam iskustva sa soc.gyn? Ja sam prije išla kod privatnog i toliko me uvjeravao da je sve ok, ali je valjda pretpostavio da ne želim bebu pa smo u takvom razmišljanju dogurali do mojih godinica. Moram napomenuti da sam bila min. 2 puta godišnje kod njega. Čim sam ga promjenila za soc.gyn makli smo se s mrtve točke.

----------


## Mojca

Da Nina, amnio se radi u zadnji čas za prekid, što je vrlo rizično... zato mnoge cure idu u Sloveniju ili kod Vilija, (a oni imaju ugovor sa Slovencima), jer se manje čeka na rezultate. Koliko čujem, u našim bolnicama je rade nakon 16. tjedna i često treba po par tjedana čekati na nalaze, dok Vili (odnosno Slovenci) to rade u 15 + koji dan i nalazi su gotovii za 10-tak dana. Rizk od amnio je 1%. 
Naravno, postojii kod nas privatni lab koji može bit brz ko ovaj u Slo, ali onda treba izvršiti pritisak u bolnici da se stvar ubrza (čita, imat vezu koja će poslat samo tvoj uzprak, a ne čekat da se uzorci skupe i sl.). 
Kod amniocinteze postoji mogućnost da ti uzmu malo više plodove vode, pa ti napravi tzv "brzi test" koji je gotov za 3-4 dana i koji daje rezultate na 3 osnovne kromoskomske greške (down, edwards i još jedan). 

Ja socijalca koristim samo za pisanje uputnica, sve drugo obavljam privatno (imam dodatno osiguranje, pa je lakše). Ako nemaš dobrog ginekologa, moraš se puno informirati o svemu. Nažalost je tako. Pogotovo u MPO.

----------


## Makica

patuljchica, bravo za super uzv! i ja sam prije svakog pregleda nervozna za poluditi,najradije bih isla svaki tjedan. bitno da si se umirila i vidjela svoju bebicu!
a mislim da ni jedna od nas ne spava, ha, ha. setnje po noci su najnormalnije, ukljucujuci odlaske na wc, po milijun puta. a namjestit se nikako ne mogu. meni je sada 25tt, i jos uvijek ponekad osjecam lagane mucnine, zapravo, dosta cesto, a i zgaravicu. tako da ako nesto jos i pojedem sto mi smeta......nema nista od spavanja, a ni od lezanja.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Ej maslina i meni ovo 8.tjedan, moram i dalje strogo mirovat,uzv idući tjedan,ianče bila sad u petak zbog krvarenja i srce je kucalo,ali nije mjerio plod,samo je srce htio čut.


Klara31, to strogo mirovanje podrazumijeva samo odlazak u wc i eventualno za stol nešto pojesti, je li? 
Pa kako uspijevate to izvesti, mislim na one osnovne obveze po stanu i naravno - nabavku i pripremu jela? Ok, nije ni mm bez ruku i nogu, ali i ovako ga nema po cijele dane. 

I želim ti puno strpljiva pa da dogodine u travnju bude tulum na sjeveru i jugu :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Patuljchice* super za UZV, ne brini, sve je OK i nema mjesta crnjacima
*Nina70* ja sam sve do MPO priče uvijek išla privatnim ginekolozima, skupo plaćala i dobila ono što sada znam da je apsolutno ista usluga. Od kad smo krenuli u MPO vode sam kao i ti, često kod soc. ginekologice koja je super - stručna, pažljiva, ljubazna - svaka joj čast. Ona mi i vodi trudnoću. Za sve što ona ne zna ili želi drugo mišljenje, pošalje me OB Pula kod neonatologinje (oni imaju i daleko bolji aparat i više liječnika itd) Tako da ja ne pomišljam otići plaćati privatnika kad već sve dobivam preko HZZO-a
Makar nije uvijek sa svim doktorima isto, svaki je drugačiji i po meni bi trebala naći jednog/jednu koja ti odgovara i onda odlazit kod nje/njega radije nego privatno. 
*Makice* nadam se da se neću ureći - ali ja spavam  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

> Moja smušenost već je pomislila da se dogovarate za pravu kavu (iako nije ni to loša ideja) ali dok su ove vrućine evo nek bude onda ovako forumska.


Inspirirana jučerašnjom forumskom kavom na Bunceku  :Wink: ...
Mogle bi i mi kafenisati u neko kasno popodnevno doba sljedeći tjedan. Andream, začetnice ideje, budeš ti dala neki prijedlog o vremenu i mjestu?  :Smile:  
I... ako nemate niš protiv, ja bi da pozovemo i našu dobru vilu, da ju grupno pospemo trudničkom prašinom i začaramo...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Šiškica

ja sam za. :Yes:

----------


## bugaboo

Twisted cestitam na curici predivnog imena :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

(i nasa pisulja ce se tako zvati)

----------


## Makica

sumskica,blago tebi sto spavas! mada, nije da se zalim, kad god se probudim i premjestam po krevetu znam da je to radi malih andela!!! i ne mogu vjerovati da je vec 01.09., jel i vama brzo proslo?

----------


## KLARA31

> Klara31, to strogo mirovanje podrazumijeva samo odlazak u wc i eventualno za stol nešto pojesti, je li? 
> Pa kako uspijevate to izvesti, mislim na one osnovne obveze po stanu i naravno - nabavku i pripremu jela? Ok, nije ni mm bez ruku i nogu, ali i ovako ga nema po cijele dane. 
> 
> I želim ti puno strpljiva pa da dogodine u travnju bude tulum na sjeveru i jugu


Da baš tako samo krevet,wc i stol za jest. Ja samo skuham ali jednostavna jela,ili podgrijem iz zamrzivača ručkove,muž radi. kuća mi je pomalo neuredna,ja navikla na red ali ništa ja to ne diram,sve može čekat. Muž ide u spizu,pere suđe,stavlja robu sušit...šta ću mu ja  :Smile: 
Umorna sam od ležanja.

----------


## prag

cure molim jedan savjet..
od danas sam bez utrogestana ( do 13 tj sam bila na 3x2 i od 13 do 16 tt na 3x1 ). danas je prvi dan bez utrića i osjetim laganu bol u križima kao pms..ne želim dizati paniku i zvati mog dr ali mi čudno to i nije mi drago..kakva su vaša iskustva kad ste prestali s utrićima..jeste imali što slično simptoma, je li to normalno??

----------


## Šiškica

Bolovi u križima su ti normalni za cijelu trudnoću.. i nemaju veze s utrićima.. 

Što prije prihvatiš tu činjenicu to će ti u glavi biti lakše.. 

Moji bolovi su počeli prije pozitive bete i još traju.. dapače sve gori su i  gori.. i znam da mi neće biti bolje..

----------


## Makica

prag, mislim da nam je svima bilo tako, nista se ne sekiraj. nikada nije ugodno kada te spopadne ta kao predmenstrualna bol, ali je noramlna i ne brigaj!

----------


## prag

hvala cure, 
znam da je bol u križima normalna pojava u trudnoći ali me bilo strah jer mi se to prvi put dogodilo i baš danas kad sam se skinula s utrića pa sam mislila da nije nešto vezano za manjak progesterona.

----------


## andream

Super za kavicu, mislim da su svi prijedlozi dobro došli. Meni odgovara kako god se vi zdogovorite i dođem di treba jer sam motorizirana (inače sam zapadni dio grada), s obzirom da se predlažu popodnevni sati onda dođem sa svojim potrčkom. Bundek? Jarun? predlažite....Inače danas smo obavili UZV kod dr K koji nekako ipak sugerira AC s obzirom na godine (dobni rizik 1:68, rizik AC 1:250, čista matematika), ali sam sve bliže odluci da odustanem. Osim toga posteljica mi je ovaj put kompletno sprijeda što bi izazvalo krvarenje (brrrrr), tako da - tim više. Inače sve je OK; protoci izvanredni, sve na svome mjestu, a i šanse za preklampsiju koju sam imala u prvoj trudnoći sada gotovo i ne postoje upravo zbog odličnih protoka.

----------


## Mojca

Lijepo, Andream!  :Smile:  Barvo za "sve na svom mjestu". To je divan osjećaj.  :Smile:  

Bundek je, više na pol puta i istočnom i zapadnom dijelu grada, ali je malo van ruke za one koje nisu motorizrane, ima što za hodati od tramvaja... Jarun još gori po tom pitanju. Možda je Maximir najbolje rješenje, jer je na južnom ulazu u krugu od 100 metara i kafić i tramvaj i parkiralište? A i potrčko može jurcati. 

Meni osobno sve paše, još uvijek vozim.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Može Maksimir, cure?Sad još da glasamo za dane - meni za sada svi odgovaraju. Možemo se do kraja tjedna nekako pobrojati pa da vidimo situaciju.

----------


## andream

Ispravka - u petak jedino ne bih mogla  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

*Šumskovoće* vezano za soc. odnosno priv. ginekologa i ja sam došla do sličnog zaključka. Ovaj sadašnji soc.gin. je stručan ali malo otresit....šta ćeš ne možeš imat sve :D
*Cure* još me nešto brine (riješite me jedne brige, dođe druga :Smile: . Ja sam 0-, a md 0+. Čitala sam ako je majka senzibilizirana da se tijekom cijele trudnoće treba pratiti stanje majke i djeteta. Mene nitko ništa nije pitao niti upozorio...a sijedeći uzv tek 20.09. (bit ću 8+4).

----------


## Bebica_2

nina kaj se tiče rh u prvoj trudnoći nemaš brige, kad rodiš ako bebica bude rh + dobit ćeš zaštitnu inekciju, a ako bude rh- ko ti onda ne treba, al čudim se da te dr. nije pito za krvne grupe, napomeni mu to drugi put!

----------


## nina70

*Mojca* hvala na iscrpnom odgovoru vezano za naknade za vrijeme komplikacija i o AC.

----------


## nina70

> nina kaj se tiče rh u prvoj trudnoći nemaš brige, kad rodiš ako bebica bude rh + dobit ćeš zaštitnu inekciju, a ako bude rh- ko ti onda ne treba, al čudim se da te dr. nije pito za krvne grupe, napomeni mu to drugi put!


Znači, u 1.trudnoći 100% nije opasno do, eventualno, poroda? Nitko me ništa nije pitao, a ja sam svaki put od panike pola toga zaboravila pitat. Dakle, do uzv mogu bit mirna?

----------


## Bebica_2

da, al čudim se da te dr. nije slao vadit krv za rh, kod nas to obavezno šalje bez obzira na početku trudnoće, baš ga malo pitaj!

----------


## nea0902

TwistedQ od srca čestitam na malenoj lipotici!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jesen82

> *Šumskovoće* vezano za soc. odnosno priv. ginekologa i ja sam došla do sličnog zaključka. Ovaj sadašnji soc.gin. je stručan ali malo otresit....šta ćeš ne možeš imat sve :D
> *Cure* još me nešto brine (riješite me jedne brige, dođe druga. Ja sam 0-, a md 0+. Čitala sam ako je majka senzibilizirana da se tijekom cijele trudnoće treba pratiti stanje majke i djeteta. Mene nitko ništa nije pitao niti upozorio...a sijedeći uzv tek 20.09. (bit ću 8+4).


test senzibilizacije za rh- majke se radi u 12 tt, 28tt i 32tt... ja bi na tvojem mjestu obavezno pitala doktora... pogotovo jer ti i muž ste različite rh grupe.. da nije tako ne bi se toliko brinula


i mislim da ono što je bebica 2 ne stoji u potpunosti... test senzibilizacije za rh- trudnice koliko ja znam se radi u trudnoći, a inekcija se prima nakon poroda

ja sam rh pozitivna kao i muž pa ću inzistirati na testu senzibilizacije u 34.tjednu kada bi se za nas i trebao raditi, tako mi je stručna osoba koja je transfuziolog objasnila da je najbolje...vani je to normalana i obavezna praksa...

cijela ta priča antitjela nije uopće jednostavna, i je to želim obaviti...

----------


## Sumskovoce

> ja sam rh pozitivna kao i muž pa ću inzistirati na testu senzibilizacije u 34.tjednu kada bi se za nas i trebao raditi, tako mi je stručna osoba koja je transfuziolog objasnila da je najbolje...vani je to normalana i obavezna praksa...
> 
> cijela ta priča antitjela nije uopće jednostavna, i je to želim obaviti...


Može malo pojašnjenje? MM i ja smo oboje 0+ pa su nam objašnjavali da nam nije potrebna senzibilizacija, a gore pišeš da ste i ti i TM oboje RH+, pa ćeš ipak na test.
Misliš li da bih i ja trebala zatražiti taj test? Daj please malo objasni...

----------


## Makica

jesen, slazem se sa sumskicom da nam malo pojasnis; muz i ja smo oboje pozitivni i nisam mislila da trebam ista raditi po pitanju toga? mislis da bi trebali? on je b+, a ja a+?

----------


## Jesen82

> Može malo pojašnjenje? MM i ja smo oboje 0+ pa su nam objašnjavali da nam nije potrebna senzibilizacija, a gore pišeš da ste i ti i TM oboje RH+, pa ćeš ipak na test.
> Misliš li da bih i ja trebala zatražiti taj test? Daj please malo objasni...


da hoću... jer je vani to normalna praksa... jedino mi ovdje oko toga kompliciramo... tako da ja odo na taj test u 34.tjednu bez obzira što smo oboje rh+

----------


## Jesen82

cure nemam vam tu baš što objasniti detaljnije.... priča krvi i svega toga nije 1/1, zapravo je vrlo kompleksna koliko sam shvatila, i iako si rh pozitivan ne znači da ne treba raditi test senzibilizacije... pogotov npr u slučaju primljenih trasfuzija,,,pitajte malo svoje ginekologe... transfuziolozi su mišljenja da bi se trebalo... ja nikome ne namećem svoje mišljenje... samo znam da ću to napraviti i gotovo...

----------


## Bebica_2

test senzibilizacije se radi obavezno kad je majka rh- a otac rh+ i to u 12. 28 i 34 tjednu trudnoće s time da u prvoj trudnoći nema potrebe za tim testom a svaka slijedeća trudnoća je rizičnija i tada se taj test radi. ponavljam ukoliko se beba rodi sa rh+ majka obavezno dobiva zaštitnu inekciju radi stvaranja antitjela a ukoliko je beba rh - nema potrebe za zaštitnom inekcijom.
sve sam već to prošla jer mi je ovo treća trudnoća, prvo sam imala pobačaj i dobila inekciju jer se u tom slučaju ne zna da li je plod rh+ ili rh-, kad sam rodila blizance odmah su im vadili krv da se vidi rh radi inekcije, oba su bili rh+ i u roku od 72 sata dobila sam inekciju koja te štiti u slijedećoj trudnoći. sada sam vadila krv u 12 tj. sad ću opet u 28. i na kraju u 34tj.

----------


## andream

Nisam čula da se ti testovi rade kad su kompatibilne grupe, ja sam - a MM + i nas u prvoj T nitko nije slao na testove iako sam to stalno naglašavala. Ovaj put sam napravila kako pišete u prvom tromjesečju, inzistirala sam kod svojeg ginića, za sada je sve OK, test senzibilozacije je negativan.

----------


## Bebica_2

> Nisam čula da se ti testovi rade kad su kompatibilne grupe, ja sam - a MM + i nas u prvoj T nitko nije slao na testove iako sam to stalno naglašavala. Ovaj put sam napravila kako pišete u prvom tromjesečju, inzistirala sam kod svojeg ginića, za sada je sve OK, test senzibilozacije je negativan.


to je ono o čemu ja pričam u prvoj trudnoći nema potrebe al u svakoj slijedećoj da!
a dal si nakon poroda dobila zaštitu?

----------


## andream

Naravno, i nakon amniocenteze i nakon poroda. A zašto nema potrebe u prvoj trudnoći?

----------


## Bebica_2

jer se tek nakon poroda ili pred kraj trudnoće stvaraju ta antitjela ako je beba rh+ koja ti mogu štetit u slijedećoj trudnoći!a ako je rh- nema potrebe za zaštitom.
ima vam po netu hrpa članaka o tome samo proguglaj!

----------


## andream

Pitala sam jer znam trudnice koje su imale prvu trudnoću, bile - i svakako trebale odraditi testove senzibilizacije. Očito na kraju ovisi i o doktoru.

----------


## Bebica_2

a očito, ne znam...

----------


## Mojca

> Pitala sam jer znam trudnice koje su imale prvu trudnoću, bile - i svakako trebale odraditi testove senzibilizacije. Očito na kraju ovisi i o doktoru.


Mene su slali na test senzibilizacije, odmah na početku... iako sam A+.

----------


## Mia Lilly

I ja sam A+ pa me nitko nije nikud slao!
Mm je 0-.

----------


## Mojca

Kako Andream kaže, očito ovisi o doktoru. MD je A-.

----------


## andream

Upravo došla od svoje ginićke, donijeli smo odluku da ne idemo na amniocentezu. Iako sam pisala da bih išla svakako ako ostanem T, ovaj put nekako vjerujem da je sve u redu, kombinirani je OK, a i jučerašnji me pregled smirio. Dr jedino predlaže cervikalne briseve koje ću napraviti za 10tak dana i polako se prebacujem onda na SD u trudničku, ostajemo vjerni prvoj bolnici...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*andream*, drago mi je da su rezultati kombiniranog ok i da si ovaj puta izbjegla amnio.
Zašto SD?

----------


## andream

Mia, na SD smo ostvarili prvu T, poznajem ekipicu i priželjkujem doktora kod kojeg bi mogla ići na preglede, imamo otprije i neko poznanstvo s jednom od sestara, pa eto... nigdje nije idealno, ali bar znam otprilike hodogram i što mogu očekivati. Možda se na kraju i predomislim za Vg, ali šanse za to su ipak trenutno male.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*andream*  :Very Happy:  super za izbjegnutu AC  :Very Happy:  Sve će bit u najboljem redu!

----------


## Mojca

> *andream*  super za izbjegnutu AC  Sve će bit u najboljem redu!


X
 :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

hej curke, mi na putu za more, ovaj put cu se moci normalnije ponasati, a to znaci i plaza i kupanje, jeeej, da se malo i trbuscic okupa.

inace sto se tice testova senzibilizacije, ja sam ih do sada radila 2 puta, prvo dok sam lezala u bolnici, drugi prije kakvih 2 tjedma, a na nalazu su mi u Petrovoj napisali ponoviti test u 6. mj. trudnoce. Rekao mi je dr da je taj test stadardan u trudnoci, no u slucaju kao nasem, gdje je zena rh -, a muz rh +, onda se to radi cesce.

Inace, do problema vezanih za senzibilizaciju, tj da majka razvije atitijela na rh faktor bebe moze doci samo u tom slucaju: mama minus, tata plus. Problem moze nastati ako je beba plus. Na porodu se moze dogoditi da majka razvije antitijela protiv plus rh djeteta i to nije opasno za to dijete, nego sljedecu trudnocu ukoliko beba bude opet plus. Zato takvim majkama daju neku injekciju (zaboravila sam kako se to zove) kako to ne bi bio problem u buducoj trudnoci. Ako je beba rh minus, sve je ok. Sve ostale opcije su ok. Ako je tata rh minus, a mama plus, nema problema.

O tome znam jer je moja majka rh - a tata rh +, a kod mene i mm udenticna situacija.

Inace, jucer smo navrsili 17tt i konacno sam osjetila micanje male ribice u trbuhu. Tako neopisivo! Pusa velika svima od nas!

----------


## nina70

*Bebica* ma nitko me nije pitao za krvnu grupu. Radila sam ja pretrage za hormone i sl. iz krvi, ali tamo nigdje ne piše krvna grupa. Imaš pravo, na slijedećem uzv (tt 10+4) ću napomenut ginekologu. Malo me počelo nervirat što se svi ponašaju kao da je nama ženama urođena kuhača i svo znanje materinstva. Instinkti su nešto drugo, ali moram priznati da sam po pitanju sada nam bliske teme dosta neuka i da nema neta i Vas ne bi mi puno pomogle ni mama ni svekrva :D 
*Jesen82* vidiš, nisam znala da se prvi test radi u 12tt, dakle imam vremena. Isto tako nisam znala da su i pozitivne majke pod kontrolom krvi. 
*ValaMala* bravo za malu ritalicu  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni su nalaz krvne grupe tražili u postupku ( i mene i MM-a) pa smo znali unaprijed. Kasnije sam morala imati još jedan nalaz koji mi je priheftan za trudničku knjižicu. Moja ginica obožava heftat svašta u trudničku, tako da je u mojoj već gužva raznih nalaza i papira  :Grin:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam prosli tjedan radila test senzibilizacije ali jos nisam otisla po njega, idem u ponedjeljak pa cemo vidjeti.Ja sam 0- a mm A+.

----------


## Makica

valamala, lijepo se provedite i pusa za malu ribicu!
cure, jel vas bole mozda prepone? a koljena? sve se mislim da je to od kila koje sam nabacila... sve skupa 8 kg do sada, 26tt. 
a nekako jedva cekam da prodju ove vrucine, da cu manje oticati i da ce me manje sve boljeti!

----------


## dani82

*Makice*, mene su znale bolit prepone, ali koljeno nije... al me zato kuk znao boliti za poludit. Sve u svemu mislim da je to skroz sve normalno, svakakve vrste bolova u trudnoći su moguće i dok nema neke previše intezivne bolni mislim da se ne treba puno brinuti. Ja sam prva na svaku novu bol bila u strahu, kako se primičem kraju trudnoće sve me manje strah kad me nešto zaboli.

Zna li netko do kojeg se tjedna pije magnezij? Meni nešto zvoni u glavi 35. tjedan, ali nisam sigurna.

----------


## frka

dani, mislim da je maksimalno do 36tt

----------


## delfin

*Dani82*, i ja mislim da s magnezijem treba prestati u 36 tjednu.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Dani* skoro si ispucala cijeli ticker - dakle bliži se prekrasni susret  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Zašto bi se trebao prestati piti magnezij? 
Da se "da prostora" nadolazećim kontrakcijama?

----------


## dani82

*Delfin i frka* hvala cure na informaciji.
*Sumskice* vidiš ti to... Kad sam stavljala ticker mislila sam da nikad neće iscuriti i uvijek sam "zavidila" curama koje su sitno brojale. Eto sad se i moj susret s našom princezom bliži i jednostavno još ne mogu vjerovati. Vidjet ćeš i sama kako će to vrijeme proletjeti.
*Mojca* koliko ja znam, upravo iz tog razloga koji si navela. Ja ću sad polako početi piti vrkutu koja je dobra za osnaženje maternice.

----------


## prag

kad smo do nadomjestaka..
ja pijem od početka prenatal od dietpharma a od 13 tj mi je zbog anemije dr uključio i ferrum lek 2x1 jer sam anemična.
razmišljala sam kako je u trudnoći povećana potreba za kalcijem do 1200 mg a u prenatalu ga nema dovoljno da uzmem i dodatno kalcija jer nemoguće je popiti toliko mlijeka i mliječnih proizvoda da se nadoknadi. uzimate li vi?
što se tiče magnezija isto bih vas pitala jeste ga počele uzimati zbog grčeva ili preventivno jer ja još nemam oticanja, grčeva itd pa nisam uzimala do sada..

----------


## andream

Kad sam ležala u bolnici pred kraj T, doktor mi je baš sugerirao da pijem svaki dan magnezij (tada sam bila oko 37 tj.). Tako da se vjerojatno može biti do kraja, ovisi možda i o indikacijama. Doduše ne sjećam se razloga.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni je dr. napomenuo samo za Mg. Prenatal sam počela piti prije postupka.

Da li sve vi imate trudničke knjižice, i ko daje te knjižice i da li je obavezno imati knjižicu?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Meni je dr. napomenuo samo za Mg. Prenatal sam počela piti prije postupka.
> 
> Da li sve vi imate trudničke knjižice, i ko daje te knjižice i da li je obavezno imati knjižicu?


Ja ti nemam trudničku knjižicu....kod mene je sve  na papirima

----------


## Mojca

Ni ja nemam trudnički knjižicu.  :Smile:  Pa čemu to uopće služi?  :Smile:  

Što se tiče kalcija, ja miljeko ne volim i nikad ga ne pijem... sireve da, tu i tamo se natjeram da uzem jogurt ili kefir. Pitala ginekologicu, rekla da nije problem. Ne uzimam ga dodatno, osim onog što je u Elevitu.

----------


## Jesen82

ja nemam knjižicu.. koliko ja znam to daju socijalni ginekolozi... zašto pitaš?

----------


## andream

Ne daju, treba se kupiti, bar su mi tako rekli. Ja ću je kupiti jer za par dana idem na briseve i na UZV kod socijalke.

----------


## frka

> Zašto bi se trebao prestati piti magnezij? 
> Da se "da prostora" nadolazećim kontrakcijama?


tako nekako  :Smile: 

ako se uzima iza 36tt moze sprijeciti trudove (kod nekih)... 9.mjesec trudnoce je vrijeme za kontrakcije  :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

Trudnička ti nije obvezna, ja sam ju dobila kod soc. gin. kod kojeg vodim trudnoću, odnosno platila sam mu 10 kn za nju :Smile: 
Inače su ti dovoljni nalazi, papiri koje dobiješ nakon svakog pregleda, jedino u trudničkoj ti je sve na jednom mjestu i manja hrpica papira, al sve ti to isto!

----------


## đurđa76

ja sam kod privatnika i dobila sam trudničku knjižicu,nisam je ništa doplaćivala

----------


## Darkica

Ja trudnoću vodim kod privatnika, ali trudničku mi je knjižicu dala moja soc. ginekologinja i nisam za nju ništa platila.One bi trebale biti besplatne.Zašto trudnička knjižica!? Ne znam...ali meni je dr opce pralkse rekla da ce mi trebati, da ce mi je dati soc ginekolog, ali da ju kasnije može popunjavati i moj privatni ginekolog. Kako sam odnedavno na komplikacijama, moram povremeno do soc ginekologinje, jer mi ona otvara bolovanje temeljem čega dalje 'nastupa' dr opce prakse. Iz iskustva, jel' na komisiji zna biti problem ako su mi svi nalazi od privatnika, a ne od socijalca? Pitam, jer me je i na to upozorila dr opce. Ne znam odnosi li se to na komisiju opcenito ili samo onu u mom gradu.Hvala.

----------


## Inesz

ja sam od svog soc gin dobila trudničku knjižicu, besplatna je. rekla sestra da sama popunim prve tri stranice. to je bilo prije 20 dana, a eno knjižice još prazne na mom radnom stolu.

----------


## Mojca

Inesz  :Heart:   :Wink:

----------


## andream

Inesz, lijepo te vidjeti na našim stranicama o trudnoći... puse!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ja nemam knjižicu.. koliko ja znam to daju socijalni ginekolozi... zašto pitaš?


Palo mi je na pamet. Mislila sam da je obavezna a ja je nemam. Imam tisuću papira koje nosim sa sobom.

Ja vodim trudnoću privatno. Soc. ginekolog mi je jedino napisao prvo bolovanje za dr.opće prakse. 
Kad sam zvala za briseve, nisu mi htjeli napraviti nego su me poslali privatno.

----------


## Mojca

> Ja vodim trudnoću privatno. Soc. ginekolog mi je jedino napisao prvo bolovanje za dr.opće prakse. 
> Kad sam zvala za briseve, nisu mi htjeli napraviti nego su me poslali privatno.


Svinjarija! On za tebe uredno svaki mjesec dobije glavarinu i dužan ti je dati uputnicu za sve što ti privatnik napiše. Mislim, nije ni moj niš bolji... za neke uputnice sam se morala raspasti pred njim da bi ih dobila.

----------


## andream

Ja sam naravno prešutila da sam bila privatno, zašto bi to socijalka trebala znati? A ovo za briseve je uistinu svinjarija, to su izuzetno skupe pretrage i svakako bih o tome obavijestila HZZO i pitala ima li se doc pravo tako ponašati. Je li moguće da je to rekao/rekla jer zna za privatnog doca?

----------


## andream

Onda je moja socijalka još OK - sama je rekla da će mi raditi briseve a i htjela mi odmah pisati uputnice za bolničke preglede i UZV-ove.

----------


## Inesz

*Mojca, Andream*, evo se i ja odvažila javiti!
Moj soc ginekolog je zakon. Dr Z.T. iz Doma zdravlja studenata. :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ma nemam ja inaće problema s njim. Uvijek sam mogla dobiti uputnice za sve što sam htjela.
Za kompletnu imunologiju mi je napisao uputnice bez riječi. Čak me sam poslao na genetiku iako je moj mpo dr. bio 
protiv toga.
Ali sad kad sam trebala napraviti briseve, rekao mi je da se on ne želi petljati i voditi trudnoću od pola trudnoće.

----------


## Mojca

Aha, krivo sam skužila, pa što nije napisao uputnicu, privatnik ti uzeo bris a ti odnijela uzorke u lab...

----------


## andream

Pa da, u Viliju se npr može donijeti uputnica i na temelju toga se svi brisevi mogu odraditi za 50 kn. Kasnije se nose u HZJZ u Rokfelerovu. A za uputnice bar nije problem, meni je moja uvijek tako pisala. Ovaj put će mi ih sama odraditi (ja sam u DZ Črnomerec).

----------


## frka

> *Mojca, Andream*, evo se i ja odvažila javiti!
> Moj soc ginekolog je zakon. Dr Z.T. iz Doma zdravlja studenata.


ma Topsy je zaaaakon!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni je ginica otvorila trudničku knjižicu u 12.tt i upisala u nju sve živo s onih MPO papira, pa prve briseve, zaheftala potvrdu o krvnoj grupi i neki coombsov test, kad idem u bolnicu na neki uzv tamo pogledaju šta piše u toj trudničkoj, pa oni nadopisuju. Vode i evidenciju o mojoj težini, tlaku, onom urinu koji testiraju na svakom pregledu, pa bilježe i veličine beba. Meni se sviđa moja trudnička, sve je na jednom mjestu i kad odem negdje, nosim ju sa sobom, zlu ne trebalo, da imam sve podatke o trudnoći. Koliko vi to papira imate? Svaki pregled je bar jedan, pa nalazi, pa ako ste kao i ja ležale u bolnici otpusno pismo...čini mi se kao poveća hrpica.
*Inesz* dobro nam došla tu na trudnički  :Very Happy:  
*Dani82 i Mojca* pa ja sam tek danas skužila da ste vas dvije na istome, tj. dan razlike  :Heart:  i obje pred kraj... Pere vas već euforija ili se još držite cool? 
*Mia Lily* ma taj doc je malo smotan, pa nisi ga tražila da vodi trudnoću od pola, nego samo uputnicu...ma žicaj ga daj, sada kao trudnicama nam sve pokriva HZZO - to treba iskoristiti 
Meni je sutra pregled, vjerojatno će moja ginica opet htjet napravit vaginalni - što ja mrzim  :Sad:  ali ovaj put ću ju pitat da mi izmjeri cervix - vi sve znate mjere, a meni nitko ništa ne spominje. Samo mi je zadnji put rekla da sam zatvorena skroz, i ništa drugo.

----------


## Mojca

Sumskice, mene više pere panika nego euforija... izmjenjuju se, ali za sad panika prednjači.  :Laughing:  
Već danima (zapravo noćima) sanjam Podobnika, pa njegovu ženu (ona je ravnatelj bolnice), pa opet njega  :Smile: ... pa se pitam ima li šanse za vaginalni porod, pa ako ima kako će sve proći, a ako bude carski hoću li se oporavljati tjednima... pa hoću li moći odmah dojiti... pa kako se u prvim tjednima othrvati svim gostima koji se najavljuju... 
Nervira me jer su svi oko mene u euforiji... samo ja čvrsto stojim na zemlji i vrtim po glavi milion mogućnosti i razmišljam kako osigurati da sve prođe na najbolji način. (Control freak, što ću... :Wink: ) Sreća, stalno se nešto dešava, došli starci, pa imamo majstore u kući koji kasne, pa pravimo marmeladu, pa ovo, pa ono... pa mi preusmjeri pažnju... Valjda će biti lakše nakon prvog pregleda kod Podobnika.

----------


## dani82

*Sumskica* mene još ne pere euforija, svjesno potiskujem blizinu tog dana pošto imamo još hrpu stvari za obaviti i opcija da beba dođe prije nego što je sve potpuno spremno za mene ne dolazi u obzir  :Smile:  Tako da će  bebica, čak ako se i mislila malkice požuriti, morati pričekati bar 3 tjedna...heheheh. A kad obavimo sve što sam zamislila vjerojatno ću počet švikat da kad će više doći naša bebolinka.
I ja također imam sutra pregled. Uopće ne znam što me očekuje na tom pregledu pošto svoju dr nisam vidjela skoro mjesec i pol (bila je na godišnjem). Super mi je kod nje što ne radi te vaginalne preglede, prošli put je samo bacila oko da vidi ako sam zatvorena i to je trajalo niti 10 s.

----------


## Makica

sumskica, tako i meni, nikada mi jos nije mjerila cervix, a ako je, meni nije nista rekla. samo je rekla da sam zatvorena i da je sve ok. ne znam kako se to mjeri?
sto se tice trudnicke knjizice, i ja je imam, od 7tt, kada je na uzv vidjela 2 gest.vrecice. i od tada smo nju nosim jer tamo sve pise, bas kao i kod tebe, sumskica. platila sam je 15kn i ginica mi rekla da je nosim stalno sa sobom, kao novu osobnu. jedino u njoj nemam nalaze krvi , urina i to, ali sve drugo vezano uz trudnocu pise. sta ja znam, mala je i stane u svaku torbicu, a u njoj su mi i slike sa uzv, pa mi je zgodno kada sam negdje volim uvaljivati slikice mojih beba, he,he!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Pa da, u Viliju se npr može donijeti uputnica i na temelju toga se svi brisevi mogu odraditi za 50 kn. Kasnije se nose u HZJZ u Rokfelerovu. A za uputnice bar nije problem, meni je moja uvijek tako pisala. Ovaj put će mi ih sama odraditi (ja sam u DZ Črnomerec).


Tak sam i napravila. Ali mi nije jasno da mi nije mogao uzeti briseve i poslati u HZJZ (DZ Centar).

----------


## đurđa76

eto nas nakon pregleda:11+2,bebač super napreduje,veliki je 42 mm,vide se lijepo ručice i nožice,u jednom trenu se baš lijepo vidjela kralježnica i srčeko kako radi,nuhalni nabor uredan,cerviks uredan,zatvoren,dakle sve je u najboljem redu i mojoj sreći nema kraja.pala je odluka da nećemo ni triple ni amnio raditi,toliko od nas

----------


## Mojca

Đurđa, volimo ovakve vijesti uz buđenje.  :Smile:  
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Đurđa, baš lijepo!!! Razveselila si me i sad uživaj :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Durđa, kako je to lijepo pročitati! Čestitam na toj žuđenoj rečenici-"Sve je u redu!" Uživaj!  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Đurđaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Đurđa, jako lijepo. I mi smo sada nekako mirni što se tiče odluke da ne idemo na amnio, uvijek je lakše kad se donese odluka ma kakva bila (još kad su rezultati "sve je u redu" takvi, sreća je potpuna).Inače moram priznati da mene ne "pere" tolika euforija niti panika, vjerojatno zato što je druga trudnoća, ovaj put sve je nekako mirnije, možda i zbog toga jer smo sav taj hodogram već prošli. Čak me niti način poroda ne brine, za razliku od prvog puta gdje sam se gotovo manično bojala vaginalnog poroda. Sad ga zapravo priželjkujem, ma kako težak bio. S dojenjem isto, nije išlo, tako da ne očekujem puno, pa ako se ovaj put i desi - još bolje.

----------


## ValaMala

*Durda*, cestitam tvojoj maloj savrsenoj mrvici! Bas tako, postoji li ljepsa recenica u trudnoci od te "Sve je u redu"?  :Smile: 

Ja vas puno pozdravljam s plaze, predivno je, iako danas nesto puse. Moja ribica koja se prvi put sluzbeno javila u subotu na putu ovao u autu 17+1, streberski se nastavlja javljati svojoj mami. Jucer smo klopali nesto i odjednom ponovo to predivno lupkanje! Vjerojatno cu se naviknuti s vremenom, no za sada mi je kao da cijeli svijet stane, najdivniji osjeca na cijelom svijetu!

Mene to najvise asocira na plivanje i akrobacije neke male ribice, od pocetka mi je sasvim drugacije od bilo koje senzacije, np. vjetrovi ili probava, kako nekima djeluje. 

Iva Mia, mi smo tu negdje s terminima, jel ti osjecas isto vec lupkanje?

----------


## ValaMala

*Durda*, cestitam tvojoj maloj savrsenoj mrvici! Bas tako, postoji li ljepsa recenica u trudnoci od te "Sve je u redu"?  :Smile: 

Ja vas puno pozdravljam s plaze, predivno je, iako danas nesto puse. Moja ribica koja se prvi put sluzbeno javila u subotu na putu ovao u autu 17+1, streberski se nastavlja javljati svojoj mami. Jucer smo klopali nesto i odjednom ponovo to predivno lupkanje! Vjerojatno cu se naviknuti s vremenom, no za sada mi je kao da cijeli svijet stane, najdivniji osjeca na cijelom svijetu!

Mene to najvise asocira na plivanje i akrobacije neke male ribice, od pocetka mi je sasvim drugacije od bilo koje senzacije, np. vjetrovi ili probava, kako nekima djeluje. 

Iva Mia, mi smo tu negdje s terminima, jel ti osjecas isto vec lupkanje?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vala....pa nisam baš nešto sigurna...osjetila sam ovih dana kao nekakvo kuckanje/štipkanje...e sad možda previše osluškujem svoje tijelo pa sam si možda čak i umislila...čekam da postane konstantno...ja sam sad 16+2...kontam da je još nekako rano, a opet  :Smile: ....Vala moram ti reći da ti zavidim na ovome "s plaže"...no dobro kod nas je na kontinentu barem malo zahladilo .-)

----------


## pretorija

Evo i mene sa pregleda sve u redu sada smo 30tt bebac 1.580 gr od zadnjeg pregleda samo se beba ugojila ja nista :Klap:  :Heart:  dr veli sve ok vazno da beba raste ja nemoram.
Nista od mog vaginalnog poroda zakljucili smo da je carski u spinalnoj anesteziji  najbolje resenje za mene vec i datum znam ustvari mogu birat izmedu 8 i 10 novembra.
Bebac lupka stalno i to su neopisivi trenutci :Zaljubljen:  odma gledam u trbuh kako poskakuje. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

Bas mi je lijepo sto smo blizu po terminima, tko nam je jos tu negdje? Bit ce fora pratiti se do dana D, hihi, premda mi se to sada cini tako daleko

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Bas mi je lijepo sto smo blizu po terminima, tko nam je jos tu negdje? Bit ce fora pratiti se do dana D, hihi, premda mi se to sada cini tako daleko


Već sad razmišljam koliko ću biti trudna za moj rođoš...pa koliko ću biti trudna za Božić....pa ajd nekako mi lakše zbrajati u tjednima nego mjesecima...baš tako čini mi se nekako daleko...a opet kako mi inače vrijeme brzo prolazi pa valjda će i do tog bliskog susreta nekako proći....gdje se planiraš poroditi...ja ću na SD...tamo je počelo, tamo nek i završi  :Smile: 

Čini mi se da smo samo barem za sad u veljači  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Da, tocno, tko zna kada ce doista biti termin.  :Smile:  Ja za sada imam 2 datuma kojima se veselim. Prvi je kad navrsimo 20 tjedana, lijepu sredinu, a drugi onaj famozni 25.tjedan kada bebica moze prezivjeti izvan mame. Ali korak po korak. 

Jel se tebi kuzi trbuscic? Meni vec jako. Imam i smeckastu lineu negru.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Iskreno, ne razmišljam o 25tt, ne može se to nam dogoditi...izdržati ćemo barem do 38...a onda kako nam Bog da....meni ti je u zadnjih nekoliko dana pupica iskočila...čini mi se da sam se počela lagano zaokruživati...al opet ne baš nešto previše...baš sam se jutros vagala...sad sam na +3...zadovoljna sam...nadam se samo da neću naglo "buknuti" tamo negdje poslije 20 tt...a opet kako bude...znamo kako se "skidaju"...samo da bude sve ok...ja ti ne mogu dočekati idući tjedan da vidim svoju sad već veeeliku mrvu...zadnji put smo bili na pregledu početkom 8.mj....znači prije 5 tj....dr.je rekao ovo je uredna trudnoća nemamo što...vidimo se za 6 tjedana...ja bih bila svaki dan na UZV da se mene pita

----------


## KLARA31

Đurđa stvarno lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Evo mene malo njuskam ovuda ali imam pitanje-kada se vec moze vidjeti srceko??

----------


## seka35

evo i mene sa ultrazvuka!
BDP:80 =32+1
FL:29,6=31
AC:288=32+5
HC:297=32+6
GR. 1933-UZ 32+1 GESRACIJSKA DOB 31+6(TO JE BILO JUCE)
OVO SU MJERE I SLAZU SE ,A KAD SE ZBROJI DR. KAZE DA IDE DVA DANA UAPRIJED I DA JE TO SUPER !
ALI JAVILI SE DRUGI PROBLEMI ,BEBICA JE JAKO NISKO I GLAVICOM VEC UNAZAD CETIRI ULTRAZVUKA OKRENUTA PREMA DOLJE,A I PORED TOGA STO SAM PODVEZANA SAM OTVORENA ZA PRST I POL ,TAKO DA MI JE DR PREDLOZIO STROGO MIROVANJE ,CAK NE NI SJEDENJE NEGO SAMO LEZANJE ,JER KAD SJEDIM IMAM JAK PRITISAK ZATO STO JE BEBICA JAKO NISKO . DR. MI JE REKAO DA IZDRZIM JOS DO KRAJA MJESECA KAD NAPUNIM 36 NEDJELJU I ODMAH CE ME PORODITI... ETO DRAGE MOJE SAD PRED KRAJ MALO PROBLEMCICA ,A DO SADA SVE BILO OK. .DA ,I PRITISAK MI JE 130/85 ,PA I DALJE PIJE LIJEKOVE ATENOLOL 50MG., ALDOMET I APAURIN. ALI POZNAJUCI SEBE JA VJERUJEM DA CU NEKAKO IZGURATI,A I JEDAN JESEC LEZANJA NIJE MI SAD TOLIKO ,,HVALA BOGU ,PA NISAM MORALA DO SAD NIKAKO MIROVATI .POZDRAV SVIM ZENICAMA I NOVIM MAMCAMA ,DA UZIVAJU SA SVOJIM BEBICAMA I DA NAM OVDJE BUDE STO VISE BUDUCIH TRUDNIVCA I MAMICA...PUSA

_________________
4 prirodne(dvije vanmatericne)

1 IVF,
3FET
pripremamo se po peti put
bez jajovoda 1 pokusaj Ljubljana- BINGO
beta 14 dan 220 nakon dva dana [color=red]664[/color

termin 1,11,2011 i dolazi nam nas Patrik!

seka 35

Broj poruka: 488
Location: bosna i hercegovina
Reputation: 0
Datum upisa: 31.10.2010

----------


## kaja76

A kako bih ja znala da sam otvorena? koji su simptomi? Na zadnjem pregledu mi je dokt rekla da sam zatvorena. Drugi pregled je tek krajem 9. mj. pa me zanima kako bih znala da se slučajno otvorim?

----------


## Vojvođanka

evo i mene s kontrolnog pregleda...ovaj je bio najčudniji do sada
prvo iznenađenje: nema mi ginice, otišla na KBC, što znači da me možda dopadne u rađaoni  :Smile: 
drugo iznenađenje: zamjena Dr. Vlastelić (moj IVF dr. koji je otišao u penziju), aaaaaaaaaaaa ljepo smo se izgrlili, izljubili i ispričali
treće iznenađenje: pregledao me je drvenim tuljkom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ha, ha, ha, ja sva u čudu, šta će mu to u ruci??? s rukamo mi je ispritiskao trbuh, s tuljkom mjerio nešto dole nisko (kod dlačica), slušao otkucaje srca preko tog čuda drvenog i onda ga ugurao "unutra" da vidi da li sam zatvorena "izvana", nakon toga kratki vag. ultz. da potvrdi zatvorenost "iznutra"
i to je to!
njegov komentar da mogu slobodno na kupanje ili na ples!!! ha, ha, ha
ja sva zbuki izađem van bez uputnice za rodilište!
sl. pregled za 7 dana u 38tt!

----------


## dani82

*Đurđa i pretorija* super za preglede na kojima je sve u redu!  :Smile: 

*Seka* moglo je biti i gore, zapravo nećeš dugo morati morovati, vidjet ćeš kako će to proletiti. Glavno je da je s bebicom sve ok!

*Vojvođanka* dakle kakav pregled. Iznenađenjima nije bilo kraja. Znači slijedeći pregled za tjedan dana. Bome draga moja, ti se već lagano u terminu  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

lasta ja sam bila na uzv 6tt-3 i vidjeli su se otkucaji srca! Ti u biti vidiš samo točkicu i sjenu kako se miče,to je srce  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Ma idemo na UZ 19-og.Racunam da nam je to cca 5tt pa neznam sta da ocekujem.

----------


## Inesz

lasta, za 5 tjedana žumančana i gestacijska vrećica.  :Smile: 

*cure, je li normalno da sam stalno gladna.* sad sam  T 10tj plus 5 dana.
pojedem nešto dobro i fino, za 2-3 sata gladna kao vuk isti čas moram nešto pojest.
prije sam mogla biti gladna satima, odgađati obrok, a sada-ovo postaje zabrinjavajuće.
HVALA na savjetima i iskustvima.

----------


## andream

Ja za razliku od Inesz imam još uvijek mučnine, doduše manje nego prije ali su prisutne. Netko je pisao da mu jedino prijaju ćevapi, ja bi ih mogla jesti svaki dan (upravo sam smazala porciju). A osjećaj gladi je isto normalan, s tim da se meni npr pojavljivao na početku obiju trudnoća, pa su onda krenule mučnine sve dok se nije na kraju sve ustalilo. Inače što se tiče kila, sram me pisati, dobila sam ih već poprilično (sedam-osam za sada).

----------


## andream

Iva Mia, tek sad vidim... mi smo jako blizu po terminima a i bolnice će nam biti iste... možda se i vidimo na odjelu babinjača  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

andream, dođu i meni mučnine, ali mi ne smeta da se najedem. slatko mi se gadi, pa ne papam, a prije bih sve dala za slatkiš. jedem, jedem... i ne mogu da ne jedem.  pa to nije normalno.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Iva Mia, tek sad vidim... mi smo jako blizu po terminima a i bolnice će nam biti iste... možda se i vidimo na odjelu babinjača


he, draga...kad je tebi termin....kontam da bi i severina mogla s nama...hehehehe  :Smile: 
Baš smo danas ja i Vala raspravljale kako su nam termini u veljači....sorry ak si negdje napisala nisam "povatala"....

----------


## Mojca

> andream, dođu i meni mučnine, ali mi ne smeta da se najedem. slatko mi se gadi, pa ne papam, a prije bih sve dala za slatkiš. jedem, jedem... i ne mogu da ne jedem.  pa to nije normalno.


Je, skroz je normalno!  :Wink:  
Uživaj u trudnoći....

----------


## andream

Termin mi je na moj rođkas, 23.2.

----------


## Šiškica

Severina ima termin u 1. mj. kad i ja.. :Grin:   tako mediji kažu  :Wink: .. 
(termin mi  je 28.1.)

----------


## prag

iva mia nas dvije smo već ustanovile da nam je termin na isti dan 19.2. iako bih ja voljela da bebač dođe na andream termin kad je rođendan mom mužu..gdje će bolji poklon za rođendan  :Smile: 
valamala ti si malo prije nas??

ja sam danas bila na pregledu ( 17 + 3), bebu je vrlo kratko pogledao, ništa nije mjerio. kaže za 4 tjedna će raditi veliki uzv i sva mjerenja, pretpostavljam da je to 4d uzv i taj anomaly scan što ste vi spominjali.
samo me je opipao rukom po stomaku i provjerio da je cerviks zatvoren opipom i uzeo mi je briseve cervikalne i papu. 
tako danas nisam mogla uživati gledajući bebača jer je kratko trajalo. rekao je da se spol još ne vidi. nije bitno, nek je živo i zdravo. 
ja još uvijek nisam osjetila prave udarce bebača, samo par navrata počevši od 15 tt kao lagano titranje, leptiriće. jedva čekam prave udarce  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> Evo mene malo njuskam ovuda ali imam pitanje-kada se vec moze vidjeti srceko??


Mi smo vidjeli s tocno 6tt

Seka, cestitam, stize nam uskoro mali Patrik!

Vojvodanka, tako si me nasmijala s opisom pregleda, haha. Sto je to neka stara skola?

----------


## ValaMala

Dakle skupa sa Sevkom radamo Iva Mia, Andream, Prag i ja, hehe. Kojim redom, e to cemo jos vidjeti!

Moj termin je 10.2., a danas sam 17+4. Prag, pa to bi znacilo da su nam termini dan razlike, sto ne? Inace, ja cu vjerojatno radati u Merkuru, obnovljena je adaona i odjel, a isto je beba sa mnom stalno, pa eto. Posto mi je tamo dr kome jako vjerujem, a i sve sam upoznala lezeci tamo preko mjedec i pol, ostajem.

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Vojvodanka, tako si me nasmijala s opisom pregleda, haha. Sto je to neka stara skola?


ma nemam pojma, jučer sam se malo raspitivala među novim i "starim" trudnicama i sve su me u čudu gledale, sva sreća da sam to čudo vidjela u onom dokumentarcu što je nedavno bio na televiziji o primalji koja je otišla u jednu afričku zemlju, zaboravih koju, da pomogne, ona je taj tuljak imala stalno u džepu...

mene danas sve nešto bolucka...

cure uživajte u meškoljenju, mjehurićima i leptirićima, jer kad krene stampedo u stomaku više vam neće biti tako zabavno  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

presretna sam - evo me od Šparca,sve super,bebica pliva!! Vide se rukice i nogice-odnosno ono odakle će izrast  :Smile:  happy  :Very Happy:  Velika je 2.25cm. A vidi se i hematom,skoro 3cm,poviše gestacijske vrećice. Ponovit će mi briseve. Za ovaj smečkasti iscjedak kaže da je normalan kod hematoma,da se to čisti. Dobila knjižicu trudničku napokon  :Smile:  Sad sam na 8+3
I dalje mirovanje...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vojvođanka* Vlastelić je stvarno stara škola, makar taj drveni tuljac ima i moja ginica na stolu i dok u bolnici nisam vidjela isto to samo metalno, čudila sam se njezinom stilu za dekor interijera  :Laughing:   I btw ni ja ne osjećam više ribice i leptire, već umjereni stampedo i nije mi baš zabavno i smješno kao na početku.
*Dani i Mojca* veliki hug za vas dvije  :Love:  i kužim kako vam je, ja sam tek na pola puta, a već davim svih pitanjima o porodu, oporavku, epiduralnoj, carskom - svemu redom...
Primjećujem da će biti malenih škorpionića ove jeseni - neka, neka, super su mi to ljudi  :Grin: 

Mi smo jučer bili na pregledu, sve OK, zatvorena sam skroz - i dalje ne znam veličinu cervixa, ali nije mi niti važno. One trakice za urin su izbacile pozitivno nešto, pa sam jutros otišla na urinokulturu. Za 10-ak dana me čeka OGTT (sve sam vaše postove ponovo iščitala  :Laughing:  ) Tlak mi je u razini s prosječnim gušterom (90/60) i pored svega dobila sam i deki sirupić Duphalac (ili tako nešto) protiv zatvora - od kojeg sam imala apsolutnu nemirnu noć - em se malci komešali, em crijeva preslagivala (a djeci mora da je bilo veselo u tom metežu) I sad me noge bole (dom zdravlja mi je dva dana jahanja uzbrdo, a nikad nema parkinga, pa sam otišla pješke) i već sam umorna i najradije bih otišla opet u krpe.

----------


## bugaboo

Đurđa, Vojvođanka, Klara31, Sumskovoce super za dobre rezultate pregleda, neka se nastavi skolski do kraja :Wink: 

Jel netko zna sto se gleda na UZV-u u 28. tjednu? Dr koji mi je radio anomaly scan u 20. tjednu je rekao da dodjem tada na ponovnu UZV kontrolu, cini mi se da je spominjao neke protoke koji se tada gledaju, ali nisam bas zapamtila :Unsure:  (malo puno sam otupavila u zadnje vrijeme)

----------


## frka

je - protoci kroz pupkovinu u 28.tt...

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala frka!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Đurđa, Vojvođanka, Klara31, Sumskovoce super za dobre rezultate pregleda, neka se nastavi skolski do kraja
> 
> Jel netko zna sto se gleda na UZV-u u 28. tjednu? Dr koji mi je radio anomaly scan u 20. tjednu je rekao da dodjem tada na ponovnu UZV kontrolu, cini mi se da je spominjao neke protoke koji se tada gledaju, ali nisam bas zapamtila (malo puno sam otupavila u zadnje vrijeme)



I meni je rekao da dođem u 28 tt. Protoci kroz pupkovinu.
Inaće, žene koje su ostale prirodno trudne dolaze na takav uzv u 32 tt (i to sam zapamtila).

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke jel ima možda ovdje netko od vas informaciju kada se povećava doza fragmina/heparina u kojem t.t....ja sam još uvijek na 2500 IU; 0,2 ml...trebala bih se povećavati ali ne znam kada!?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam na 2500 IU ali nemam pojma da se povećava. To mi niko nije reko.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mia Lily*  tnx na korisnoj informaciji  :Kiss:  Naravno da i ja trebam u bolnicu između 28. i 32 tt na novi UZV, ali mi nije upalo u oko da bi to još netko mogao imati ili da je to neki značajan termin  :Laughing:  
*Makice i Tomislava* jeste li na kraju otišle na 3d ultrazvuk? Ako jeste, kako se vide blizančeki? Mene nekako vuče otići za nekih 2-3 tjedna, kad bebe dobiju još malo špekića  :Grin:

----------


## nea0902

:Kiss:  cure drage
Ja sam ogtt preživila, jedva al jesam.  Moja glukoza je bila u čaši od 1.5 dcl i bila je očajna (Mojca mislila sam na tebe tj. savjet oko trakica svih dvi ure šta sam sidila i gdje mi je guza poprimila reljef stolice na kojoj sam sjedila  :Rolling Eyes: ) 
Nalaz je ok - bar mislim da je - prvi je 4.4 a drugi nakon dva sata 6.4
Trudnička knjižica moja je iz privatne klinike gdje vodim trudnoću i svašta nešto u njoj piše. Ja sam je samo dodatno ukrasila šljaštećim pčelicama  :Grin:  Tamo mi piše sve ove mjerice (tlak, mokraća, težina  :Rolling Eyes: , bebica - duljina itd) meni ju je baš drago imati čisto onako.
Ja sam mrvicu jako kasno čula, čitajući i vaše postove se ubedirala jer do 19. tjedna je nisam osjetila. Zato od tada je čujem svaki dan - i vidim - kako me zvizne drobčić mi se miće  :Very Happy:  prava mala prtijanerica (na mamu hihihihi)
U petak nam je pregled tada smo na 26 -1. Nadam se da će sve biti u redu. Nekako bih volila imati taj 3 tj. 4d - al vidit ću što će mi dr. reć
Puse svima

----------


## Pinky

> Curke jel ima možda ovdje netko od vas informaciju kada se povećava doza fragmina/heparina u kojem t.t....ja sam još uvijek na 2500 IU; 0,2 ml...trebala bih se povećavati ali ne znam kada!?


zašto bi ti se trebala povećati?

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, vec u par navrata, obicno navecer, mi se dogodi da mi na jednoj strani trbuha, nisko gdje je maternica, iskoci kao brezuljak, kvrga tvrda. Ne znam da li da se brinem, u ponedjeljak imam pregled, a ponekad mi se zbog takvih stvari cini predaleko. Kada se to dogodi, nista me ne boli, traje nesto sekundi i onda se vrati u normalu.

----------


## Makica

sumskica, radila sam 4d uzv, ali davno, 17.06. i slike su bile super, potpuno drugacije jer se sve vidi, i lice i tijelo, ali kao prava slika, samo crno bijela.  to su mi omiljene slicice, jer zadnja 2-3 puta nisu bas bile najjasnije ove sa obicnog uzv-a. zaniljivo da to uopce nisam trazila, dr sama slikala, a naplatila mi kao obican uzv. na slici su im glavice zajedno, kao da se maze, ma prekrasno nesto!
cure, svima :Smile:  za super preglede! 
ja vam se moram pohvaliti da sam upravo ispratila muza za zgb, naime, nas sadasnji auto nam je mali, pa smo kupili veci, ipak su blizanceki na putu! popodne cekamo taticu sa pravim obiteljskim autom! :Very Happy: 
nema vece srece u zivotu!

----------


## Mojca

Makice, bravo za autić!  :Smile:  A slikicu si mogla staviti u avatar.  :Smile:  
Vala, ne brini  :Smile:  to se samo malo biće namješta, gura nogicama, latovima, koljenima... biti će toga još.  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Vala* tako si me lijepo nasmijala, ta kvga nije ništa zabrinjavajuće već guza (ili neki drugi dio) tvoje male ljubavi ... i meni je to u početku bilo malo čudno, ali sada već guštam u svojim malim brdašcima  :Smile: 

Moj pregled je prošao ok. Sve je kako treba biti, bebica ima 2 kg i slijedeći pregled je za 3 tjedna kada ću biti u 37+4 tt i zakoračiti u svoj termin.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Dani82* 2 kila već  :Zaljubljen:  ma pre pre prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:  
Slažem se sa curama - kvrga je ili guza ili glava ili neki drugi dio bebeka  :Klap:  ne brinuti - bit će cijeli trbuh kvrgav još malo. 
Meni danas stigle knjige iz Amazona o blizančekima - napokon opsežna literatura za mojih 1000 zašto  :Razz:

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, cure, kako ste mi tu sve slatke da bi vas sad mogla popapati, Vala s kvrgom, Makica s autom i 4D, Dani82 s 2 kg, a moja Šumskica sa literaturom o toliko željenim twinsićima! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

Haha, sao se vi meni smijte, ali sto bih ja da nema vas? Znam da se na trbuhu vidi kad bebica lupka i gura, no ucinilo mi se da je 17 prerano da se fizicki vidi. Ako je to, divno! Meni je palo na pamet da su mozda kakvi grcevi, kontrakcije, pa da se maternica stegla, a opet, nikakav osjeca grcenja. Stvarno se beba moze vidjeti na trbuhu tako rano? Dobro, istina i da ja nemam puno spekeca... 

I jos veselja, jutros se probudila i svrbucka me dolje. Cini se da bez obzira na sav oprez nisam uspjela izbjeci gljivice. Sto da radim, da uzmem u ljekarni rojazol vaginalete i kremu ili neke druge koje smiju u trudnoci ili da trpim do ponedjeljka kad mi je pregled, sto mislite?

Pusa svima bedasta trudnicka  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Canesten, Nistain... izbaci slatko, mliječno i kruh i ostale proizvode s kvascem, to Candida jako voli.

----------


## Aurora*

> Curke jel ima možda ovdje netko od vas informaciju kada se povećava doza fragmina/heparina u kojem t.t....ja sam još uvijek na 2500 IU; 0,2 ml...trebala bih se povećavati ali ne znam kada!?


To pitanje i mene pomalo muci. Zapravo, ono sto bih voljela znati jeste na koji nacin se kontrolira da li je pocetna preventivna doza heparina dovoljna ili bi ju u nekom trenutku trebalo povecati?

Moj gin. kaze da ne treba nista povecavati i tek na moje insistiranje mi je dao provjeriti koagulogram. U tom koagulogramu su osim onih nekih "standarnih" parametara radili jos samo fibrinogen ali ne i d-dimer. I sve mi je u redu osim fibrinogena. I sad ja ne znam koliko je zabrinjavajuca ta vrijednost fibrinogen, da li ona sama, bez d-dimera, dovoljno govori i da li je vec to mozda dovoljno za povecanje doze heparina...  :Confused: 




> Cure, vec u par navrata, obicno navecer, mi se dogodi da mi na jednoj strani trbuha, nisko gdje je maternica, iskoci kao brezuljak, kvrga tvrda. Ne znam da li da se brinem, u ponedjeljak imam pregled, a ponekad mi se zbog takvih stvari cini predaleko. Kada se to dogodi, nista me ne boli, traje nesto sekundi i onda se vrati u normalu.


Isto se i meni pocelo desavati negdje u to vrijeme trudnoce u kojem si ti sada. Ja sam mislila da su to BH kontrakcije. Vi koje ste po tom pitanju iskusnije, kako znate da je to beba, a ne BH kontrakcije? Ili drugacije receno, kako se prepoznaju *BH kontrakcije*? 

Jos u vezi *OGTT*. I ja sam to jedva prezivjela.  :Nope:  *nea0902* kazes da si pila samo 1.5 dl tekucine? Sretnica! Meni su dali 3 dl! Nije ni cudo sto mi je onda GUK nakon 2h bio 9.5. Visoko znam, ali nekako me to uopce ne zabrinjava. Na srecu ni moj gin. ne misli da je to sada nesto alarmantno, osim sto ce trebati ponoviti nalaz... 

I za kraj, i mi smo jucer bili na UZ pregledu i sve je super. Mjere odgovaraju taman za 23 tt koliko smo napunili, a bebica ima vec 550 g.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## seka35

> Cure, vec u par navrata, obicno navecer, mi se dogodi da mi na jednoj strani trbuha, nisko gdje je maternica, iskoci kao brezuljak, kvrga tvrda. Ne znam da li da se brinem, u ponedjeljak imam pregled, a ponekad mi se zbog takvih stvari cini predaleko. Kada se to dogodi, nista me ne boli, traje nesto sekundi i onda se vrati u normalu.


vala ,ne brini to je bebica sigurno napravila neki pokret ... meni se zna desiti isto da skroz iskoci na nekom dijelu stomaka ,ali znam da je to bebica

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Aurora* probaj prevrtiti unatrag par stranica - cure su opisivale BH kontrakcije detaljno, i to feeling kao da se trbuh naglo stvrdne i grči prema unutra. Ono što sam ja  čitala o BH kontrakcijama kaže da se ne može fulati taj osjećaj jer su karakterističke i dosta jake. Možda nam se coolerica javi - čini mi se da je ona pisala o tome

----------


## frka

Vala i Aurora, ne bih htjela da se uspanicarite, ali meni to zbilja zvuci kao tipicne BH... kod Aurore bi vec mozda mogla biti bebica (to je malo veca trudnoca ako se ne varam), ali mislim da jje 18.tt kao kod Vale ipak full rano da bi se vidjela bebica. meni su BH pocele sa 17tt i tocno tako su izgledale... pratile su me do kraja trudnoce, s 30 tt presle u trudove, ali na kraju sam rodila u terminu... uz lijekove, doduse... ali, ako se dobro sjecam, kad se BH ispoljavaju bas tako na jednoj strani, nisu zabrinjavajuce... problem je kada se cijela maternica grci...

----------


## Aurora*

Da, ja sam na osnovi procitanog o BH kontrakcijama zakljucila da su ono "nesto tvrdo, kvrgavo" sto sam osjetila takodjer vec negdje oko 17. tt upravo BH kontrakcije. 

I dobro *frka* kaze, bebica je tada jos toliko mala da bi tesko vec tada to bila npr. njena guza. 

U svakom slucaju, mene to nimalo nije zabrinjavalo. Jer osim sto kazu da su BH kontrakcije priprema za porod, jedan dr. cije misljenje jako cijenim kaze da je to normalna pojava zbog sirenja maternice. 

Da kazem jos i kako sam to u pocetku vise puta osjetila (par puta na dan i tako par dana zaredom), a nakon toga vrlo rijetko. Sada danima nista i onda mozda jedanput na dan... U glavnom, ja uopce ne brinem zbog toga i smatram to normalnom pojavom. 

Nego da vas pitam jos nesto. Da li ste i kada primjetile *iscjedak iz dojki*? Meni se pojavio negdje oko 20. tt.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Aurora** i ja sam na Fragminu ali nisam provjeravala krvnu sliku. Dr. mi nije ništa rekao o tome iako sam čitala da je cure stalno provjeravaju.
Ja se stalno pikam zadnjih 6 mj i to je to.
Možda Fragmin 2500 nije tako velika doza pa se ne treba provjeravati krvna slika.

----------


## nina70

> presretna sam - evo me od Šparca,sve super,bebica pliva!! Vide se rukice i nogice-odnosno ono odakle će izrast  happy  Velika je 2.25cm. A vidi se i hematom,skoro 3cm,poviše gestacijske vrećice. Ponovit će mi briseve. Za ovaj smečkasti iscjedak kaže da je normalan kod hematoma,da se to čisti. Dobila knjižicu trudničku napokon  Sad sam na 8+3
> I dalje mirovanje...


Baš mi je drago da je na uzv bilo sve pet. Kako vidim mi smo u istom tjednu pa mi je tvoj uzv dobrodošao dok nestrpljivo išćekujem svoj 20.09.

----------


## nina70

> Evo mene malo njuskam ovuda ali imam pitanje-kada se vec moze vidjeti srceko??


Najprije da ti čestitam na beti  :Smile:   Evo ti par linkova o praćenju trudnoće po tjednima, meni pomažu i umiruju me: http://www.bebe-i-mi.com/trudnoca-i-...omesjecje.html http://www.bebe-i-mi.com/trudnoca-i-...omjesecje.html http://www.bebe-i-mi.com/trudnoca-i-...omjesecje.html 
Pusa i sretno nam bilo :D

----------


## nina70

Ili ovaj link: http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...oca_tjedan.asp

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

sutra idem po novu turu fragmina...pa ću pitati na trasfuziji o povečavanju doze....

*Vala*....piješ magnezij??? Ja znam da je meni jedan stari dr.ginekolog rekao da mg u trudnoći dobro piti bez obzira na to osjećamo li kakve kontrakcije ili ne...

----------


## nea0902

Aurora moja frendica je pila pola litre, al ovo moje je bilo sirup ... Preocajno  :Sad: 
I da ... Taj iscjedak imam i ja i nemam pojma sto je  :Smile:  prozirno je ...

----------


## arizona311

> Vala i Aurora, ne bih htjela da se uspanicarite, ali meni to zbilja zvuci kao tipicne BH... kod Aurore bi vec mozda mogla biti bebica (to je malo veca trudnoca ako se ne varam), ali mislim da jje 18.tt kao kod Vale ipak full rano da bi se vidjela bebica. meni su BH pocele sa 17tt i tocno tako su izgledale... pratile su me do kraja trudnoce, s 30 tt presle u trudove, ali na kraju sam rodila u terminu... uz lijekove, doduse... ali, ako se dobro sjecam, kad se BH ispoljavaju bas tako na jednoj strani, nisu zabrinjavajuce... problem je kada se cijela maternica grci...


Potpisujem sve što je *frka* rekla.
Evo mog primjera. Sa 17 tj. počela sam osjećati grčenja maternice. Kako nosim blizance pretpostavljala sam da se to oni miču. Na pregledu u 20 tj. doktorica je potvrdila da su kontrakcije (rekla je da su bebe premale da bi ih tako osjetila, tada su imali oko 300g. svaki) Preporučila mi je piti šumeće tabl. magnezija i više mirovati. Kod mene je slučaj da sam ja potpuno zatvorena, a kontrakcije se javljaju zbog prevelikog pritiska na maternicu zbog dva ploda. Doma sam, više mirujem tako da ih ponekad nemam, a drugi dan po 5 i više puta u danu.
Nisam se javljala već jako dugo, ali vas čitam. Sada smo u 26 tj. čekamo dva dečkića koji lupaju i lupaju  :Grin:

----------


## rozalija

Aurora za povišen fibrinogen ne trebaš se brinuti to je popratna pojava trudnoće, meni je cijelu trudnoću fibrinogen se kretao u rasponu od 5,2-5,5 i bila sam na fragminu od 2500 jedinica do kraja.Negdje sam pročitala da je zabrinjavajuće ako pređe 8 a ti si na fragminu i nema brige.
A ti đavliji d-dimeri, koliko sam se zbog njih brinula, u III tromjesečju su mi bili narasli čak na 4500 (mada i oni rastu sa tromjesečjima trudnoće). Odmah sam se obratila dr R. da pitam trebam li povećati dozu fragmina i on je rekao ne. Imala sam samo jednu mutaciju u nalazima i to MTHFR mi je heterozigot C/T.
Da upitaš na zdravlje i ćivot dr. Radončića.

----------


## lasta

ma nina70 bas si :Heart:  i evo ti :Kiss: 
hvala

----------


## KLARA31

nina70 i ja ti zahvaljujem na linkovima, pogledala filmiće sa stranice harni,predivno  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

arizona cestitam na deckima! Lijepo sto si se javila

----------


## Aurora*

*rozalija* hvala ti sto si se javila, puno mi znaci odgovor iz iskustva. Meni je fibrinogen 5.9. A sto se dr. R. tice problem je sto ga nema toliko dugo i samo cekam da se vrati s godisnjeg na forum pa da ga pitam.

----------


## Jesen82

> Jos u vezi *OGTT*. I ja sam to jedva prezivjela.  *nea0902* kazes da si pila samo 1.5 dl tekucine? Sretnica! Meni su dali 3 dl! Nije ni cudo sto mi je onda GUK nakon 2h bio 9.5. Visoko znam, ali nekako me to uopce ne zabrinjava. Na srecu ni moj gin. ne misli da je to sada nesto alarmantno, osim sto ce trebati ponoviti nalaz... 
> 
> I za kraj, i mi smo jucer bili na UZ pregledu i sve je super. Mjere odgovaraju taman za 23 tt koliko smo napunili, a bebica ima vec 550 g.


Aurora ja sam na nalaz 9,7 nakon dva sata dobila uputu za otići po dijetu na VV i odmah išla po nju... nakon 10 dana dijete sam imala prvi mali profil koji je bio odličan.oko 4,4 do 4,7 2 sata iza doručka, ručka i večere.. ogtt nakon 2 tjedna je bio lošiji... inzulinska rezistencija što je trudnoća veća će biti sve veća i teško da će ti ogtt biti bolji...ali dobro...ako tvoj dok kaže da je ok...

meni moja oba doktora nisu bili nimalo zadovoljni s nalazom 9,7...ja sam ti od tada (skoro mjesec dana) na dijeti

a sad ne znam u koliko ste dcl pile ali ide koliko ja znam 75ml glukoze u 2,5dcl tekućine... tako sam oba puta pila..

----------


## linaxx

Bok....

Čisto da se javim malo, nisam dugo....Prvo pozdrav  Seki 35  ; dijeli nas jedan dan u očekivanom treminu naših bebica.... Jesen 82 i ti si tu negdje....

Ja sam u 31 tjednu trudnoće i zasad sve teče kao po loju....Nadam se još samo prirodnom porodu za koji postoje sve perdispozicije  :Wink: )))

Pozdrav i ostalim curkama !!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Iva Mia*, pijem onaj Bioelektra Mg. Da, ovo sto su cure pisale i meni se cini da su to bh kontrakcije i stvarno me to plasi. Ne mogu sad docekati ta ponedjeljak i uzv da vidim jesam li zatvorena i je li sve ok.

----------


## prag

cure u kojem tjednu ste počele uzimati magnezij? ja sam u 18 tt da li trebam početi uzimati?

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam počela negdje u 10 tt jer sam imala užasne bolove.

----------


## Šiškica

Ja sam ga počela uzimati u 16 tt jer sam imala grčeve u listovima.. tj. stalni osjećaj jake upale mišića kao da sam trčala maraton.. naravno odmah je prošlo čim sam počela koristiti Mg Biolektra

----------


## hop

Cure, molim vas ako mi koja može reći , bila sam na ultrazvučnom pregledu 17dpt kod ginekologa, nije mpo, ali u svog gradu ni nemam mpo doktora, ali uglavnom vidio gv od 2.9mm, a edometrij je napisao 11mm, pa molim vas cure dali znate da li je u redu edometrij  na početku trudnoće od 11mm, uglavnom na dan transfera je bio oko 10mm, pa mi isto nije baš jasno kako je u 17dana poslje rransfera samo 1mm porastao, da li je to u redu?
Neznam koliki uopće treba biti u trudnoći i kako se deblja, ne mogu nigdje naći.
Koristim od punkcije 3x2 utrogestan.
Hvala

----------


## Šiškica

Ne znam što da ti kažem hop..  Na tvom mjestu bi se probala opustiti i ne kopati po tome koliko bi endometrij trebao biti debel.. nego bi uživala u ovoj mrvici od cijelih 2.9mm..u malom borcu koji se primio za mamicu.. :Heart:

----------


## lasta

ja pijem magnezij vec neko vrijeme, je to prerano????

----------


## hop

Ma znam Šiškica, ali jednostavno me strah, a i htijela bi si pomoći ako je potrebno.

----------


## bugaboo

> cure u kojem tjednu ste počele uzimati magnezij? ja sam u 18 tt da li trebam početi uzimati?


Ja sam ga pocela uzimati negdje od 14 tt, cisto preventivno.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*hop* ne možeš ništa napraviti da si pomogneš, osim da odmaraš, da se opustiš i pričekaš 7-10 dana kada bi srčeko trebalo prokucati. Debljina endometrija je relativna stvar, nikako pokazatelj da li je sve ok ili nije.

Ja sam magnezij pila od punkcije pa sve do nedavno, sada sam na Donatu (što ga dođe na isto  :Wink:  )  Tako da *lasta* nije pre rano, ne brini  :Love:

----------


## hop

Hvala sumskovoce,a da li znate možda koliki bi endometrij trebao biti u trudnoći?

----------


## KLARA31

Ja ne znam zašto ti je to uopće zapisao,zašto se mučiš s tim,pa trudna si!!!!! Čestitam!!!
Meni nitko nije spominjao endometrij na prvom uzv u trudnoći. Vidiš kako ti beta lijepo raste,pa raduj se  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

*Hop*, kako ti cure i kazu, opusti se. Da je endometrij los, mva se ne bi mogla ugnijezditi. Sada je vrijeme kada se embrij hrani progesteronom iz zutog tijela, tj. utrogestana i sve ide najboljim redom. Do 12tt ce se razviti i posteljica. Meni iskreno nikad nije palo na pamet razmisljati koliki je endometrij, ocito je da je ok, pa trudna si!

Ja sam krenula s Mg u obliku Donata jako rano jer su me u pocetku uzasno mucili zatvori. Pocela sam s Bioelektrom oko 14tt, do tada sam imala grozan "nemir" u nogama osobito kad bih isla spavati, a od njega je sve to prestalo.

Pitaje za vas koje isto pijete bioelektru (otapajucu u ustima), jel gornja granica dnevno onaj jedan paketic ili je ok i 2 povremeno?

----------


## nina70

> Hvala sumskovoce,a da li znate možda koliki bi endometrij trebao biti u trudnoći?


Evo još jednog umirujućeg teksta  :Smile:  na linku poliklinike Harni  http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...20&godina=2007

----------


## hop

Hvala vam cure, e da to ste dobro napisale mi, zašto mi je to uopče napisao, to sam se i ja pitala.
Jako sam sretna cure i hvala vam od srca.
Imam strah od endometrija zbog prijašnjih pregleda, dosta tanak i tako i slabe menge,od dan i pol pa mi jedan doktor prije rekao da mi se neće plod moći održati zbog slabi mengi, eto čisto zbog toga.

----------


## nina70

*Klara31, Lasta* nema na čemu  :Smile:  Ja sam u početku bila nestrpljiva pa sam čitala razne članke unaprijed (koji se tiču kasnije trudnoće) pa mi se sve zbrčkalo u glavi. Isto tako, pola toga ne kužim o čemu govore cure u poodmakloj trudnoći ali se ne želim unaprijed opterećivati. Mislim da je najbolje ići korak po korak tj. tjedan po tjedan, eventualno škicnem što me čeka u slijedećem tjednu ili u tjednu uzv. Magnezij su mi rekli da je dobro uzimati od početka trudnoće i to uvečer. 
Da li imate ikakvih tegoba, ja još uvijek nemam nikakve mučnine. Da li je moguće da ću ih imati kasnije kad svim normalnim trudnicama prolaze?

----------


## nina70

> Hvala vam cure, e da to ste dobro napisale mi, zašto mi je to uopče napisao, to sam se i ja pitala.
> Jako sam sretna cure i hvala vam od srca.
> Imam strah od endometrija zbog prijašnjih pregleda, dosta tanak i tako i slabe menge,od dan i pol pa mi jedan doktor prije rekao da mi se neće plod moći održati zbog slabi mengi, eto čisto zbog toga.


Hej, ako si pročitala onaj tekst s polik. Harni vidjet ćeš da i s tanjim endometrijem nema problema. Meni uopće nikad nisu spomenuli koliki je moj, a ja zaboravila pitati. Inače cure su mi preporučile piti sok od ananasa i mogu ti reći da sam ga pila u ogromnim količinama i cikla je dobra, ali ne znam da li s tim treba nastaviti i nakon potvrde trudnoće; vjerovatno ne škodi, može samo pomoći. Eto, držim ti fige da sve bude ok.

----------


## Bebica_2

ValaMala ja isto pijem Bioelectru, u pravilu pijem jednu vrećicu na dan al tu i tamo kad osijetim da sam taj dan pretjerala sa aktivnostima popijem i dvije!

----------


## hop

Hvala nina 70, pa da pijem sok od cikle i to još nisam ga prestala piti, pijem ga od 1 dana ciklusa i sada kada sam ostala trudna, a jučer pojela više od pol ananasa, pa se nešto uplašila kada sam pročitala kao da nije baš preporučljiv u trudnoći i to na početku jer izaziva kontrakcije maternice.

----------


## arizona311

valamala i Bebica, baš sam pogledala koliko su moje šumeće, 400mg. Tako mi je dr. rekla da uzimam.
Dajte recite koliko plaćate tu kutijicu Biolectra, dali je to od proizvođača Hermes?

----------


## ValaMala

Bioelektru placamo oko 70kn. 
I ja sam cula da je previse ananasa u trudnoci nepozeljno. Ja sam pazila da vec prije zaceca pijem folnu, ona je vazna u prvom tromjesecju, a znam da su u zadnjem jako bitne omega3

----------


## hop

Cure danas mi je 20dpt, imam grčeve u trbuhu, to je normalno koliko sam pročitala?

----------


## dani82

Pakiranje Bolectre Magnezij 300 Direkta od 20 vrećica košta 54 kn. Piše da je preporuka dnevnog unosa magnezija za trudnice iznad 19 godina 310 mg dnevno. Tako da pretpostavljam da nema potrebe uzimati više od 1 vrećice dnevno, na kraju krajeva nešto sitno se unese u organizam i putem hrane.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Cure danas mi je 20dpt, imam grčeve u trbuhu, to je normalno koliko sam pročitala?


Ja sam imala bolove i grčeve do 15 tt. Mislim da je normalno.


Danas imam užasnu žgaravicu. Šta vi radite u takvim situacijama? Šta pomaže?

----------


## pretorija

Hop ne spominjes estrofem da uzimas zajedno sa progesteronom,vecina uzima estrofem neko vise neko manje doze znam da je jako vazan za enometrij.

----------


## ValaMala

Moj spas kod zgaravica je rupurut, definitivno najbolji i dijeluje trenutno.

Dani, gdje kupujes bioelektru? Mi stalno placamo 69kn.

----------


## Bebica_2

Kod mene u ljekarni Bolectre Magnezij 300 Direkta od 20 vrećica košta 50 kn i da piše jedna vrećica na dan al dr. mi je reko da neće mi bit ništa ako popijem koji put i jednu više!
Prije sam pila od dietpharma šumeći magnezij isto je 20 komada oko 50 kuna al ove mi je lakše popit samo istresem u usta otopi se i gotovo!
Za ananas sam i ja čitala da se ne smije baš u trudnoći jer potiče kontrakcije i otvaranje, ja ga izbjegavam!

----------


## Jesen82

> Kod mene u ljekarni Bolectre Magnezij 300 Direkta od 20 vrećica košta 50 kn i da piše jedna vrećica na dan al dr. mi je reko da neće mi bit ništa ako popijem koji put i jednu više!
> Prije sam pila od dietpharma šumeći magnezij isto je 20 komada oko 50 kuna al ove mi je lakše popit samo istresem u usta otopi se i gotovo!
> Za ananas sam i ja čitala da se ne smije baš u trudnoći jer potiče kontrakcije i otvaranje, ja ga izbjegavam!


kod mene u kvartu u apoteci, privatnoj je 54kn

inače ako imate grčeve ili bh kontrakcije možete komotno uzimati 2 vrećice... neće vam ništa biti od toga... meni i doktor tako rekao

----------


## Jesen82

hop draga čestitam na trudnoći :Smile: ))

----------


## KLARA31

I ja plačam 55kn magnezij Bioelektra 20vrećica u kvartovskoj ljekarni.
Nemam povraćanje ali mi je često muka i imam osjećaj da ću rigat pa ništa,pogotovo kad uđe miris šufigane kapule od suside,digne mi se želudac.
Mene muči zatvor,jel bi mi pomogao donat Mg? Ujutro jednu čašu je dovoljno?

----------


## seka35

[QUOTE=ValaMala;1958485]*Hop*, kako ti cure i kazu, opusti se. Da je endometrij los, mva se ne bi mogla ugnijezditi. Sada je vrijeme kada se embrij hrani progesteronom iz zutog tijela, tj. utrogestana i sve ide najboljim redom. Do 12tt ce se razviti i posteljica. Meni iskreno nikad nije palo na pamet razmisljati koliki je endometrij, ocito je da je ok, pa trudna si!

Ja sam krenula s Mg u obliku Donata jako rano jer su me u pocetku uzasno mucili zatvori. Pocela sam s Bioelektrom oko 14tt, do tada sam imala grozan "nemir" u nogama osobito kad bih isla spavati, a od njega je sve to prestalo.

vala,ne znam koja je gornja granica ,ali ja ga uzimam  1 dnevno ,tako mi dr. preporucio i to jos od 14 tjedna cini mi se...

----------


## hop

Hvala cure, hvala vam od srca i hvala draga jesen i ja tebi čestitam!

----------


## ValaMala

> I ja plačam 55kn magnezij Bioelektra 20vrećica u kvartovskoj ljekarni.
> Nemam povraćanje ali mi je često muka i imam osjećaj da ću rigat pa ništa,pogotovo kad uđe miris šufigane kapule od suside,digne mi se želudac.
> Mene muči zatvor,jel bi mi pomogao donat Mg? Ujutro jednu čašu je dovoljno?


draga, donat je mene stvarno spasavao u prvom dijelu trudnoce. Kad ga ulijes u casu, dobro izmijesaj da mjehurici odu. Ja sam takoder uvijek drzala cep samo prislonjen, a ne zatvoren do kraja kako bi ishlapio. Na net upisi donat mg i imas stranicu na kojoj su uputdtva kako ga piti u kojoj situaciji (kod zatvora, zgaravice...)

----------


## Šiškica

hop pripremi se , da ak si neka osjetljiva trudnica,  kao npr. ja... STALNO će te nešt boluckat i probadata..

Danas mi je bio pakleni dan.. Spavala sam loše jer me stalno žigalo s desne strane trbuha.. ujutro se beba namjestila tako nekako naprijedi  - dolje da zvijezde vidim gotovo cijeli dan.. onda me  kroz tetivu desna noga do koljena naizmjence bolila i pekla.. pa malo pod rebrima , pa malo kod ljevog pa kod desnog bubrega..i sad je opet beba našla neki ludi NISKI položaj koji me boli..

Nadam se da će sutra biti bolje..

----------


## ValaMala

*Siskice*, sve mi se cini da i mene ceka slicno.  :Smile:  Nosim dosta nisko, a posteljica je iza, tako da ce biti cijela paleta osjeta. Najgore je sto se tesko opustam u vezi toga, uvijek me sve to brine... Sada recimo zbog tih kontrakcija, cega li, ne mogu docekati ponedjeljak da vidim jel sve ok

----------


## KLARA31

i onda kažu da je trudnoća blaženo stanje  :Smile:

----------


## delfin

> *rozalija* hvala ti sto si se javila, puno mi znaci odgovor iz iskustva. Meni je fibrinogen 5.9. A sto se dr. R. tice problem je sto ga nema toliko dugo i samo cekam da se vrati s godisnjeg na forum pa da ga pitam.


*Aurora,*da li si ti na Fragminu samo zbog povišenog fibrinogena? I moj je od početka trudnoće povišen, uglavnom oko 5,6 i nitko me radi toga nije stavio na Fragmin. Tek sada postoji mogućnost da me stave na Fragmin i to zbog proširene vene na potkoljenici.

----------


## Šiškica

Hvala Bogu noć je bila mirna i bez bolova.. baš sam se lijepo naspavala..

al već osjetim lagano probadanje.. idem u ležeći položaj..  :Grin:

----------


## prag

hop nemoj se brinuti za endometrij. meni su rekli da je bitno do postupka tako da mi je 12 dan od menzesa pred postupak mjeren i bio 9 mm. dr Mardešić rekao da je to dovoljno i nisu mi više niti mjerili, u otpusnom tkđ se ne spominje a niti poslije na pregledima kada sam zatrudnila. moj ginekolog kaže da je poslije postupka bitniji progesteron koji unosimo preko utrogestana a da estrofem iako klinika kaže da se ukida od 12 tj da čak po njemu se može i ranije ukinuti jer on nije bitan kad se jednom embrij ugnjezdi.  do  postupka sam osim 10 mg estrofema uzimala sok od cikle Biota iz DM i jela po pola ananasa dnevno a poslije postupka sam prestala.  
tako da ništa ne brini, ženo TRUDNA si!!!uživaj

----------


## hop

Hvala ti draga prag!
Puno mi pomogne to.
Nego htijela sma pitati kada si čula prve otkucaje srčeka koji dan poslije transfera?
I naravno druge cure kada ste čule vaša srčeka!
Ja idem idući tjedan na ultrazvuk i biti će mi 27dpt dvodnevnog, četverostaničnog embrija.

----------


## Inesz

hop, na drugom UZ sa 6 tjedana i 6 dana (32 dpt) vidjeli su se otkucaji srca.
sretno!

----------


## KLARA31

Inesz vidim da ti se u 3 tjedna povukao hematom,jesi li krvarila? smečkasti iscjedak? Ja krvarila 2 dana,smečkasti iscjed. traje već 18 dana,a hematom veličine 3cm poviše bebe,sad sam na 9tt točno.

----------


## Sumskovoce

hop - tu je link na kalkulator - ukucaš svoje podatke i sve možeš saznati http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ndar&Itemid=89

----------


## hop

Gledala sam na tom linku, ali tu ispada da bi mi tebalo kasnije početi nego što mi je moj doktor rekao, on je rekao da dođem 16.09 na ultrazvuk i da bi se trebalo čutu a tamo piše tek za desetak dana kasnije.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Hvala ti draga prag!
> Puno mi pomogne to.
> Nego htijela sma pitati kada si čula prve otkucaje srčeka koji dan poslije transfera?
> I naravno druge cure kada ste čule vaša srčeka!
> Ja idem idući tjedan na ultrazvuk i biti će mi 27dpt dvodnevnog, četverostaničnog embrija.



Otkucaje sa 6+4. 32 dpt dvodnevnog četverostaničnog embrija.

----------


## Inesz

Klara 31, pratim što se događa sa tobom. Ja nisam krvarila, ni spotting, ništa... Mirovala sam 2-3 tjedna i hematom se resorbirao. Kad ideš na sljedeću kontolu?

----------


## ValaMala

Mi smo vidjeli srceko sa tocno 6 tjedana (doduse, tada su bila 3 srceka  :Sad:  )

----------


## Darkica

Mi smo vidjeli srce s 6+5  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

5.10 opet kontrola,osim u slučaju krvarenja onda odmah doć

----------


## lasta

Evo i mene sa dnevnim izvestajem. Pocela sam lagano krvaruckat. Zast da sve bude normalno kada moze malo biti napeto.

----------


## Šiškica

Ja sam vidjela srčeko sa 6+1  :Heart: 


 hematom mi je bio veliki 4,3cm u 8tt (beba je bila kojih 1,5cm) umrla sam od straha jer je bio točno iznad bebe .. uvela strogo mirovanje i hematom se povukao bez kapi krvi.. i bez ikakvog brljanja..

----------


## nina70

> i onda kažu da je trudnoća blaženo stanje


Hm, ja sam dosta njurgava trudnica, a niš mi nije  :Grin:   ......MD je rekao da se boji kakva ću tek vještica bit u poodmakloj trudnoći...hihi, neka malo trpi...mi svašta prolazimo i trpimo dok oni ne bi ni pola od toga izdržali!!!

----------


## nina70

> Evo i mene sa dnevnim izvestajem. Pocela sam lagano krvaruckat. Zast da sve bude normalno kada moze malo biti napeto.


Najvjerovatnije nije ništa, ali ako ne staje ipak zovi dr. Ajde držim ti fige....

----------


## lasta

Zvala sam dr. odmah jucer. Rekao je da se to desava. Ali ipak sam se malo prepala

----------


## hop

Cure, malo sam uplašena, imam grčeve , više u leđima i u trbuh, danas mi je 22dpt , jel je to u redu, grčevi su ko da trebam dobiti?

----------


## frka

hop, sve ti je to normalno u trudnoci... osobito na pocetku... opusti se i uzivaj!  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> *Aurora,*da li si ti na Fragminu samo zbog povišenog fibrinogena? I moj je od početka trudnoće povišen, uglavnom oko 5,6 i nitko me radi toga nije stavio na Fragmin. Tek sada postoji mogućnost da me stave na Fragmin i to zbog proširene vene na potkoljenici.


Ne, ja sam na Fragminu zbog mutacija na MTHFR (heterozigot) i PAI-I (homozigot) i to od transfera.

----------


## ValaMala

> Cure, malo sam uplašena, imam grčeve , više u leđima i u trbuh, danas mi je 22dpt , jel je to u redu, grčevi su ko da trebam dobiti?


Mislim da nemas razloga za brigu, draga. Ja sa imala te ala-menstrualne bolove do oko 10tt. Pitala sam za to doktore vise puta i rekli da je to nesto najnormalnije.

Znam da to nije lako nakon svega sto smo prosle da ostvarimo toliko zeljenu trudnocu, no pokusaj se opustiti i vise osjecati ljepotu cudesne bebice koja raste u tebi, nego strah i strepnju.

----------


## hop

Hvala ti draga, je da strah je tu, al pokušavam se smirit i da je to normalno, ali bolovi su ko da ću svaki ćas procurit, pa me na trenutke vata strah.
Pročitala sam da je to normalno, al opet znaš, prvi put  je  sve to.

----------


## honeybee

> Hvala ti draga prag!
> Puno mi pomogne to.
> Nego htijela sma pitati kada si čula prve otkucaje srčeka koji dan poslije transfera?
> I naravno druge cure kada ste čule vaša srčeka!
> Ja idem idući tjedan na ultrazvuk i biti će mi 27dpt dvodnevnog, četverostaničnog embrija.


Hop, cure su uglavnom srčeko čule s 6+, ali kod mene sa 6+3 nije bilo ničega osim gestacijske vrećice, tek sa 7+4 je bilo srčeko i bebica uredne veličine za svoju dob.
Tako da nema pravila, svaka je cura drugačija, i svaka je trudnoća drugačija... Ja sam puno živaca izgubila jer su svi (pa i ja) očekivali da srčeko kuca već sa 6+3, ali eto, na kraju je sve bilo ok.
Samo polako! I sretno!

----------


## delfin

> Ne, ja sam na Fragminu zbog mutacija na MTHFR (heterozigot) i PAI-I (homozigot) i to od transfera.


Hvala ti na odgovoru.

* Hop,*kod mene se sa 5+6 vidjela gestacijska vrećica pa me gin naručila za dva tjedna. Znači srčana akcija vidjela se sa 7+6. I taj dan kad se vidjela gestacijska vrećica ( 5+6) gin mi je prije nego je počela raditi ultrazvuk rekla da je prerano za srćanu akciju.

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, u zadnje vrijeme sam primijetila da mi je koza postala dosta njeznija i osjetljivija. Kada navecer stavim jedu hidratnu kremicu za lice koju vec godinama koristim, pece me. Jel koja imala slicnih problema? Sto mogu koristiti a da je blago i ucinkovito. Mislim kad krenu hladnoce fakat mi je suha koza, ne zelim da mi preostane samo mazanje zg. melemom, on je ugodan i njezan, ali masaaaan... Ne bih bas da idem okolo sjaeci se ko svinjica, haha...

Inace, veceras kasno se vracamo doma, odoh u detnju s psima do jedne klupice i na spavanac. Sutra pregled, ne mogu docekati da vidim svoju ribicu! Prosli put, s 15tt tocno, je dr rekao da je 80% siguran da je djevojcica, vidjet cemo sutra je li bio u pravu, ili je prevladao onaj 20% pisulinac

----------


## Mojca

Vala, ja već mjesecima ne koristim nikakvu kremu za lice... jednostavno sam ju odbacila. Inače imam dosta suhu kožu... kad se mažem bademovim uljem, na kraju, ono malo što ostane na rukama, razmažem po licu i to ne svaki put. Probaj s tim. 

Cure, je li koja od vas odlučila koristiti platnene pelene?

----------


## andream

Moram priznati da mi se ideja o platnenim sviđala samo dok sam bila trudna prvi put, ali kad sam rodila toliko je bilo posla oko male bebe da mi je bila prava blagodat koristiti današnje jednokratne pelene. Isprobali smo sve a na kraju se nam se nam kao najbolji  izbor pokazale Konzumove Bebe pelene. Inače ja se pitam kad će konačni prestati ove vrućine, dišem poput ribe na suhom i opet smo doma, ne usudim se van. Što naravno nije dobro za moje opće stanje jer se kilice samo slažu, a osjećam se kao slon(ica). I opet vidim da smo najaktivnije na forumu - spominjala se neka kavica prošli tjedan ali bit će svima paše ova forumska siesta  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Cure jel vi što ste uzimale kada ste imale te grčeve na početku trudnoće u leđima i trbuhu?

----------


## honeybee

> Cure, je li koja od vas odlučila koristiti platnene pelene?


E o tome sam puno razmišljala, još i prije trudnoće, i definitivno ću ih koristiti. Za sad se još dvoumim koje bih uzela, ima još vremena, ali ne planiram odustati.
Žene koje su se ufurale u to, uglavnom su zadovoljne i tvrde da ne oduzimaju toliko puno vremena... Za pranje postoji perilica, a ove moderne se ne moraju ni peglati... A čine mi se zdravije i financijski isplativije... Vrijedi pokušati!  :Wink:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Hvala ti draga, je da strah je tu, al pokušavam se smirit i da je to normalno, ali bolovi su ko da ću svaki ćas procurit, pa me na trenutke vata strah.
> Pročitala sam da je to normalno, al opet znaš, prvi put je sve to.



Ja sam imala bolove, grčeve i pritisak do 19 tt. Zadnjih mjesec dana se dobro osjećam.

----------


## Mojca

Da, *Andream*, ove vrućine su strašne... Danas smo izašli oko 10 i oko 2 se vraćali kući, te usput svratili u Marcator po kruh i par sitnica... potraga za maslacem je bila posebno iskustvo... šetala sam između 2 reda frižidera i rekla: eh, tu mi je taman tempertura! Možemo li malo tu ostati?  :Smile:  A na meni samo tanka haljina i šlape... ranije sam bježala od tih frižidera jer bi me monetalno zaboljeli i jajnici i mjehur. A sad? Jedva sam se dala na blagajnu!  :Smile:  Fakat drugo stanje. Ma što drugo, dvadesetidrugo!  :Smile:  

Bila sam na Rodinoj radionici o platnenim pelenama i odluka je pala: idemo na platnene! Osnovna misao: ne mogu podnijeti misao o toliko kemije na maloj guzi... sad još moramo donijeti odluku o proizvođaču i nabaviti ih. Jučer smo bili na dječijem sajmu i sve ih uživo vijdeli i opipali. 
*Honneybee*, istina, financijski je puno isplativije... frendica koja ih koristi kaže da nema tako puno posla da postanu opterećenje. 

*Hop*, ja sam imala grčeve nalik menstrualnim... i svi njih spominju kod opisa svojih grčeva. Kod nekih žena oni mogu biti i u leđima. Meni su bili samo nisko u trbuhu. Ali, trajali su i trajali, umrla sam svaki put kad bi se pojavili. Samo drmaj po magneziju i odmaraj.  :Smile:

----------


## honeybee

*Mojca*, tako ti zavidim, nisam iz Zgba i nisam u mogućnosti svratit na dječji sajam  :Crying or Very sad: 
A tako bih voljela da ih imam negdje na jednom mjestu da opipam i usporedim... Budeš nas ti onda savjetovala koje ti se čine najbolje i najpristupačnije, može i na pp  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Meni početniku se sve mi se čine jednako dobre.  :Smile:  Slatke su i vesele onako šarene... ko da samo čekaju svoju guzu.  :Smile:  

Mislim da bi za tu procjenu koje su najbolje ipak trebao neko iskusniji  :Smile:  ova frendica koja ih koristi, ima i Rodine i Flafijeve i Tabita i još Mother Ease koje je naručivala preko web-a. Od svih njih jedino ove zadnje izdvaja kao nešto bolje, ali ne toliko bolje da se isplati platiti carinu i troškove dostave. Od ovih "naših" cjenovno su svi tu negdje koliko sam skužila.

----------


## dani82

Platnene pelene definitivno i na guzi moje bebe  :Smile:  Već su odavno kupljene (kupovala sam ih u etapama kako bi mi financijski bilo lakše), vjerojatno sutra idu na namakanje pa na pranje i slaganje... Ja sam uzela 5 natura pelena (malo su skuplje), a ostalo od tete šilice. Moja sestra ih koristi i kaže da uopće nije neki problem. A ako uzmemo u obzir koliko su zdravije i ekološkije od jednokratnih dvojbe nema.

----------


## ValaMala

*Hop*, ja za grceve nisam koristila nista. Oni (ti nalik na menstrualne) su mi prestali oko 10tt, a magnezij sam pocela piti u 15tt. 

Sto se tice pelena, jos nismo definitivno odlucili, no naginjemo jedokratnima.

Evo nas na putu doma s morja, sutra ujutro pregled, ne mogu docekati!

----------


## Makica

valamala~~~~~za danasnji pregled, da sve bude u najboljem redu! 
hop, stvarno se ne moras brinuti radi grceva i menstrualnih bolova, i mene su udarali po kicmi u prvim tjednima trudnoce. nista neobicno, samo se opusti i uzivaj! 
netko je gore pitao za kremu za lice  i ja toplo preporucam aven cold cream, to je krema i za novorođenčad, a na licu je divna, kao prava hidratantna krema i taaaaaako lijepo mirise! znam s njom namazati i trbuh sada kada je vec ogroman, a u ljekarnama kosta oko 100 kn, nije skupa. inace imam masnu kozu, tocnije onu sjajnu t-zonu, i ovo je super krema cak i za to. 
malo nezgodno pitanjce za sve vas....da li osjecate da vas bole kosti dolje, na samoj.. :Embarassed: .ne znam kako bih se izrazila? tocno osjetim da su kosti, da li se to sirim ili sto? pogotovo po noci kada se okrecem po krevetu, bas osjetim bolove. i bokovi me bole, ali ovo drugo vise! uzv mi tek za 2 tjedna, a sada sam u 27tt. valjda se ne otvaram?????????????

----------


## Marsupilami

@Makica

Normalno je da u trudnoci boli pubicna kost, to j posljedica sirenja  :Kiss:

----------


## lasta

Tek smo na pocetku trudnoce i nismo bili ni na pregledu,do kraja je daleko ali sigurno znam da cu koristiti platnene pelene. Ja imam alergiju pa sam presla i na platnene uloske,navikla na to,prozivila,rjesila se i candide. Tako Mojca pipkaj te pelenice malo i za mene mmmm

----------


## Vojvođanka

Makica mene je počela boljeti pubična kost tek prije par dana, već sam se zabrinula što me nije počela boljeti prije  :Smile: , a kukovi me bole već par mjeseci i to posebno po noći....tako da se ne brineš, sve je to normalno......
i baš se nešto pitam kad će me to uhvatiti manija spremanja po stanu, tj sindrom "savijanja gnjezda", ja se osjećam ko' mrtvo puhalo, stalno umorna i nesposobna da se pomjerim s mjesta.......a i noći su mi postale strašne, svakih 1h ili 30min na pišanje, i to kakvo! prvo ispraznim pola mjehura normalno i onda se moram nagnuti naprijed raširenih nogu da bi iscurilo ostalo  :Sad:  svašta!
sutra opet kontrolni pregled, da vidimo da li se miško sprema na iseljenje ili bi još malo ostao kod mame  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*hop i lasta* polako cure, samo polako. Početak je težak, em je tek potvrđena trudnoća, em su krvarenja normalna, em sve nešto ćudno boli - sve smo to prošle. Lijepo se razvalite, usporite ritam maximalno i strpite se još koji tjedan (većini cura bude sve bolje i lakše nakon 12tt). A što se tiče kucanja srca, pa veličine ploda, endometrija i sl nemojte se zamarati dnt-ima i kad bi se što prije nešto moglo vidjeti jer je sve jako individualno i ako se budete žurile možete se samo bezrazložno zabrinuti da nešto nije OK. Najbolje je uzeti par dana vremena ili pričekati 7tt prije nego se ide gledati otkucaje, u većini slučajeva oni se vide i ranije, ali nije ništa strašno ako počnu i kasnije. Slijedi vam dugih 9 mjeseci razno-raznih čekanja  :Smile:  
*Mojca i ostale curke* i mi ćemo biti platneni pelenaši  :Grin:  i već smo počeli sakupljati pelenice. Za sada smo skupili skoro sve za početak - tetre i švedske, a dobro napredujemo i sa onima za velike. Meni su najdraže pocketice i to svih vrsta i proizvođača (i šilica naravno) ali ne odbijamo ni ostale varijante.

----------


## klara

> ...
> Cure, je li koja od vas odlučila koristiti platnene pelene?


Vidim da pričate o platnenima, mi ih koristimo.
Najjednostavnije su mi obične tetre, s kopčicom snappy i zaštitnima preko. Ne treba ih peglati, rastegnem ih na sušilu i gotovo (mislim da su ih naše mame i bake peglale samo zato što se u ono vrijeme peglalo sve, nezamislivo je bilo u ormar posložiti tkaninu koja nije ispeglana.)
Za van imamo poketice, većinom kupljene preko rodine burze ili šivane doma. Unutra slažem tetre, to mi je najmekša kombinacija jer fitted pelene obično nakon puno puno pranja postanu tvrde.

----------


## Mojca

Klafra, oprosti, kakva je to snappy kopča? 
I kažeš pocketice su bolje od fitted? Hm... to mi je dobra informacija.  :Smile:  Hvala. 

Šumskice, bravo za kolekciju, ja sam kupila 20 tetri, već davno... ali više da služe ko zaštita za kolica, krevetić, ramena...  :Smile:  Vidim da ću morati kupiti bar još jedan paket.  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Cure mala pomoc. U subotu sam pocela lagano krvariti,jucer je malo stalo ali danas je spoting malo jaci. Krv je tamna i smeckasta. Dr. je rekao da se to zna desavati ali kako znati da je vrijeme za uzbunu. Bol ne mogu usporedivati sa nicim jer me svasta boli od prvog dana.

----------


## Mojca

> Klafra, oprosti, kakva je to snappy kopča? 
> I kažeš pocketice su bolje od fitted? Hm... to mi je dobra informacija.  Hvala. 
> 
> Šumskice, bravo za kolekciju, ja sam kupila 20 tetri, već davno... ali više da služe ko zaštita za kolica, krevetić, ramena...  Vidim da ću morati kupiti bar još jedan paket.


Ajme meni koji tipfeler u tvom imenu Klara.  :Smile:  Sorry.

----------


## Aurora*

*lasta*, betu nisi ponavljala? Obzirom da u tako ranoj trudnoci beta govori najvise od svega, ja bih provjerila kako je sa betom.

----------


## alma_itd

> *lasta*, betu nisi ponavljala? Obzirom da u tako ranoj trudnoci beta govori najvise od svega, ja bih provjerila kako je sa betom.


I ja potpisujem a nadam se da je smedjkasta krv ostatak implantacijskog krvarenja.Najbolje je da ides dr.Kod kuce se samo mozes sekirati.

----------


## prag

lasta, ja sam imala u dva navrata krvarenje, isto sam išla na hitnu provjeriti jer sam se bila prepala. ali nakon što su pogledali uzv sve bilo ok. bili u pitanju neki hematomi. samo su mi rekli da mirujem i koristim idalje terapiju koju sam do tada imala ( utrogestan 3x2 se inače daje kod krvarenja ali ja sam ga već koristila tada ). i sve je prošlo ok. tako ne brini i meni su rekli da je česta pojava. ali isto ako ti ne bude prestalo otiđi do svog dr nek te pregleda uzv.

----------


## klara

> Klafra, oprosti, kakva je to snappy kopča? 
> I kažeš pocketice su bolje od fitted? Hm... to mi je dobra informacija.  Hvala. 
> ...


Ova kopča, mi smo kupili jednu na eBayu i dovoljno je:
http://www.cheekymonkey.ca/SnappiFasteners.htm

Sa Sunčicom nisam koristila tetre, šivala sam fitted pelene imala ih brdo Tada sam uživala u tome ali sad mi se neda pa mi je ovo jednostavnije.
A to s pocket i fitted je moje iskustvo, možda bi ti neke mame rekle suprotno. (S time da ja nisam imala pelene s markicom, pričam o običnim pamučnim materijalima.)

----------


## KLARA31

> Cure mala pomoc. U subotu sam pocela lagano krvariti,jucer je malo stalo ali danas je spoting malo jaci. Krv je tamna i smeckasta. Dr. je rekao da se to zna desavati ali kako znati da je vrijeme za uzbunu. Bol ne mogu usporedivati sa nicim jer me svasta boli od prvog dana.



Ja sam imala smečkasti iscjedak 7 punih dana i onda odjednom prokrvarila obilno kao stvari,odmah išla na uzv i srce kucalo,krvarenje stalo nakon 2 dana,ali evo smečkasti iscjedak traje već 3 tjedna,sljedeći uzv isto bio ok. Kad krene krv valja otić na uzv,a dok je smečkasto nazovi gin i vjerujem da će ti reć šta i meni mirovanje i ležanje pa u slučaju krvi odmah doć. Ako nisi na utrogestanima onda ajde odmah u gin. i dat će ti ih. Ja sam ih već bila uzimala od ET.
Nemoj se pripast ako bude komadiča i žilica,gin mi je objasnio da to nisu žilice (mada izgledaju 100% kao da jesu) nego bjelančevine nekakve...

----------


## Makica

lasta, i ja bih ponovila betu, i svakako bi nazvala dr sutra opet za pregled, naravno, ako ne stane do tada , sto ti od srca zelim. vjerojatno nije nista, ali za tebe je najbolje da ponovis, pa da se smiris i ne sekiras vise. ja bih tako.

----------


## andream

Cure, ja sam sada stala na vagu i zaustavila se na 91,5 kg! Ne znam što da radim, već sam dobila 10tak kg, ovo me već počelo zabrinjavati. U čet idem kod svoje doktorice pa ćemo malo o tome porazgovarati.

----------


## nea0902

Ajme cure vi ste već sve kupile ... ja ništa  :Crying or Very sad:  samo jednu malenu haljinicu jer sam htjela da malena prvu stvar koju ima bude od mene.
Sad me panika ulovila kad vidim da sam na dvoznamenkastom broju a ništa kupila nisam  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mojca

*Nea*, pa stigneš!  :Smile:  Čekaj neka malo vrućine padnu, pa u akciju!

*Andream*, šišam te o kilaži!  :Razz: 

*Klara*, fora je ta kopča, nikad vidjela! To što kažeš da pocketice mi se čini logično, brže se suši, natrpaš unutra tetru ili uložak... mislim da će u našoj "kolekciji" biti više pocketica nego fittedica. *Šumskice*, što ti kažeš?

----------


## andream

Mojca, ma ne brinem ja zbog kila ( u prvoj sam natukla čak 101, koliko mi je sada bila i prva beta, he he), nego zbog naglog prirasta. Toliko kila a tek 16 i pol tjt, ajme majko mila kako li ću tek izgledati pred kraj... Vjerojatno će me slati na OGTT i KKS, to još nisam radila do sada.

----------


## Mojca

Hm, to je malo puno, sad sam gledala, ja sam do tad dobila 6 kg.... a i to je puno. 
Kad ti je sljedeći pregled?

----------


## nea0902

ja sam dobila 5 kg do sada, parilo mi se puno   :Smile: 
Ja sutra idem po drugi put na KKS i U.
I da malena nam ima sada 1000 g  :Smile: 
Mojca  :Kiss:  u pravu si

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Klara i Mojca* moja šogorica - iskusna majka 2 platnenih pelenaša isto dijeli mišljenje da su pocketice bolje od fittedica i to zbog brzine sušenja, prilagođavanja debljine sloja za upijanje (i ona je umetala presavijene tetre unutra, ponekad još pored toga uloške one, većinom za noć) i zbog toga što se fittedice znaju izvitoperiti i ponekad dođu tvrde. Imala je i jednih i drugih, sve sam i ja naslijedila od nje, ali ako se baš komentiraju preferencije -tu su argumenti  :Smile:  
*Klara*  šta bi ova kopčica bila umjesto švedske na vrh "paketića" ili? 
*andream* prirast ti je dosa nagao, 10 kg u 16tt je dosta, vjerojatno ćeš čuti što i ja u to doba - dijeta za dijabetičarke (koja i nije toliko loša). Ja sam tada (u 16 tt bila na +7kg) sada sam na +8,5 a 22 tt. I ne gladujem, nego se ne prejedam hedonističnom hranom (čitaj kroasani, sladoled i mortadela) kao na početku. Sada ljuštim crni kruh i džemove s min 60% udjela voća - i svejedno uživam.
*nea* sad ćeš ti u nabavu - jednom kad kreneš to ide kao lavina  :Grin: 
*lasta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK i da se hematom smiri. odi ipak ponovit betu ili na UZV, da budeš mirnija

----------


## andream

da, bit će da je hrana uzrok, uopće se ne pazim i jedem sve što mi "padne" pod ruku, čitaj zub. Ima tu i puno kruha i slatkoga, sad ću to reducirati. Imate kakve ideje? U čet imam UZV i briseve, vrlo vjerojatno da će me slati zbog kila i na druge pretrage. sad sam mjerila tlak, dosta je niski, srećom.

----------


## nea0902

Ja ti i nisam baš osoba za djeliti savjete po pitanju kilaže jer sam prije T jela jednom dnevno.
Sad sam se popravila ali i dalje ne jedem 5 obroka.
Svakako izbaci odnosno reduciraj sokove kupovne, gazirano, sladoled i raznorazne slatkiše i pokušaj se ne pretrpavati iza 19:00  :Smile:  
Meni najteže pada apstinencija od sladoleda i krafni  :Grin:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam u 23 tt dobila 9 kg.
Mislim da bi prikupila i više da nisam izbacila sokove i slatko. 
Ali i dalje puno jedem.
Sad se spremam na vađenje krvi pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke, jucer bili na pregledu i sve je super. Ja zatvorena, bebica aktivna i velika. Vidjeli smo da bubrezici lijepo rade. Imam posteljicu u 2 dijela, succentiriatu, naravno prepala sam se kad je to rekao, no ispada da je to samo jedan od drugacijih oblika posteljice i nije opasan za bebu. Jedino kasnije nakon poroda trebaju pripaziti da ta drugi manji dio ne zaostane u meni.

Dobila sam spasmex po potrebi za grceve, no evo vec par dana ih i nemam, pa mozda nece ni zatrebati. Sljedeci tjedan idemo na 3d uzv kod dr. Radoncica u Vili, veselim se tome i nadam da cemo vidjeti sve dobro i da bebolina nece divljati bas tada.

Sto se kilda tice, iznenadila sam se. Cinilo mi se da sam bas dobila na moru, a ono nlu 18+3 60,5kg, dakle oko +2,5. Hvala bogu za to. Eto, to je nas mali izvjestaj.

Sto se tice kvarenja, nisam misljenja da treba sada ponavljati betu, bit ce dovoljmo da je pogledaju da vide da je sve ok

----------


## Makica

valamala, super za uzv i aktivnu bebicu!!!!!! ti fakat super stojis s kilazom, blago tebi! 
i ja muku mucim, danas 28tt i u plusu sam tocno 10 kg. ali sam sa puno kila ostala trudna i to je sada 88 kg! trbuh mi je kao balon, i jedva se obucem, pogotovo popodne ili navecer ako negdje idemo, kad mi je zeludac pun. bojim se da cu prijeci stotku do termina, ma garant. a kako da ne jedem, budem gladna kao vuk, jedino sam koji put znala veceru preskociti, ako kasno rucam. 
i koliko god da se mazem s tim uljima po trbuhu, pocela sam u donjem dijelu pucati, i to dosta. kako ne bi , trbuh mi je kao fotelja.

----------


## KLARA31

Makice  :Smile:  Uz malo truda poslije poroda otiće dosta toga kada budeš dojila a poslije i trčala po kuči za obavit nešto dok beba spava,ili brzim hodom gurat kolica...uostalom ti imaš dvojke,otiće puno kila odmah  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Ja sam tek na početku a već jedem 5 obroka dnevno,stalno nešto,ali slatko ne,ne privlači me,a sladoled mi se gadi! To je stvarno čudo,jer ja obožavam sladoled,svakakvi mi se gadi i onaj Quadro  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Evo jučer navečer smanjila sam obrok, preko noći išla par puta na pi-pi i ujutro vaga na 89,5, dakle 2 kg manje nego to popodne. Sad se pitam je li moguće da je to od vode? Bebica je inače za tjedan dana skoro veća od pravih tjedana, a možda imam i višla plodne vode kao što sam imala u prvoj trudnoći, tzv. polihidramnion.A inače i ja baš ne jedem čokoladu koju sam prije doslovce tamanila, jučer sa šmizlom pojela mali komadić čokolade s rižom i toliko mi je bilo ružno u ustima da sam morala odmah pojesti nešto kiselo. Najviše mi paše onaj "sokić" koji ostane nakon salate, jabučni ocat, mmmmm.... tko bi rekao da nešto tako kiselo može biti najukusnije!

----------


## andream

A inače što se tiče kila, ja sam u prvoj T dobila točno 21 kg i dr na SD mi je rekao da to nije puno obzirom na moju visinu (175). Tako da ovisi vjerojatno i o tome, netko tko je dosta niži s istim tim kilama vjerojatno bi se osjećao kao tenk (ja sam začudo bila jako mobilna, vozila auto, kretala se non stop, kile mi uopće nisu smetale do samog poroda).

----------


## Mojca

Andram, treba se vagati uvijek u isto vrijeme... najbolje ujutro, ja to obavim nakon stolice, a prije doručka, tak mi pokaže najmanje.  :Smile:  
Variranje za 1 - 2 kg, je uobčajeno, trudnice su skolne zadržavanju vode u organizmu, pa bi ja to tome pripisala.

----------


## nea0902

Ma i meni bude razlika od skoro 1 kg po pitanju jutarnjeg i popodnevnog vaganja; zato pribjegajem jutarnjem  :Smile: 
Mada doma se vise ni ne vazem  :Smile:

----------


## andream

A niš, ja od sada priznajem samo jutarnje vaganje, bez jela i praznog mjehura  :Smile:

----------


## pretorija

Drage moje ja sam 31tt sa kilama jako dobro stojim +6 :Yes:  slatko ne jedem jer mi ne pase nije ni prije trudnoce.kruh samo razeni a tako sam i prije jela.
Od stvari za bebu jos nisam kupila nista ali jos imam vremena.
Vec mi je zakazan carski u spinalnoj anesteziji za 8,novembar :Zaljubljen: 
Super se osjecam i pokretna sam samo se brzo umorim kad hodam ali to pripisujem losoj kondiciji

----------


## Makica

pretorija, svaka cast na kilicama!
 a jos malo i vidjet ces svoju bebu!
ja stalno razmisljam o tome kako izgledaju, na koga ce biti, jer su dvojajcani, ahhhhh! nadam se da ce imati tamnu put na taticu, jer sam ja sva svijetla i pjegava.

----------


## Vojvođanka

pa sad...... kad vas čitam o vašim kg.....ne stojim ni tako loše,  :Smile:  to ja sebe tješim  :Smile: 
uglavnom, moj miško još ne bi van, zatvorena sam kompletno i sl. pregled za 7 dana.......uf

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i nas sa UZ.Bebica je 10cm duga,sa nogama 15cm,mahala nam je kao da zna da je gledamo.Dr je pokusavao da vidi spol jer je bas onako fino rasirila noge i prvo je rekao da je zensko a onda da je musko tako da smo odustali :Laughing:  Sta god da bude mi smo spremni :Very Happy:  nalazi krvi koje sam htjela da radim zbog preporuka za eventualnu amniocentezu su odlicni tako da je dr. ne preporucuje a i ja  :Klap:  Konacno sam pitala i za nalaze trombofilije koje sam radila u petom mjesecu,kaze dr. da mi je snizen S protein i da je to blaza trombofilija,tako da je ipak bilo indikacija za fragmin(ja sam ga pocela uzimati i prije nego sto su stigli rezultati nalaza,a meni je najveca potvrda dijagnoze ovo malo zlato sto raste li raste :Zaljubljen: )

----------


## nina70

Cure bravo za super UZV-e. Ja nestrpljivo čekam svoj UZV br. 2. Još nisam sastavila listu pitanja za gyna, imate preporuku za koje važno pitanje u 10 tt? 
Kako vidim sve ste vadile po nekoliko puta betu, a ja samo jednom i rekli mi da je to dovoljno, a sad mi malo žao jer se iz nje dosta toga vidi. Grčevi tj bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha prestali negdje početkom 8.tt i već neko vrijeme me baš niš ne boli, čak ni cike. Prvi tjedni su mi bili grozni, nisam mogla nositi ništa teže od kile. Ah da, jedino me još stolica muči  :Sad:  ali s voćem se i to da riješit.... Što se tiče platnenih pelena mogu vam reć da mi nisu pale na pamet dok nisam vidjela vašu raspravu o tome  :Smile:  Čini mi se da sam najstarija na ovom forumu, a najmanje tradicionalna...........ja ću bit mama-babaroga  :Sad: 
,

----------


## nina70

Baj d vej, nisam ni udana a i ne želim biti. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, totalno poštujem instituciju braka i svaku odluku - civilni brak, crkveni brak čak i gey brak  :Smile:  ali nije za mene i gotovo, međutim nešto me brine. Prije par godina znam da je bilo neke frke s priznavanjem očinstva prilikom rođenja djeteta bez obzira što ga otac priznaje na sva zvona (još jedna od bedastoća naših nepismenih glavonja). Dali se po tom pitanju nešto promjenilo ili će mi u novinama u rubrici "Rođeni" pisat samo moje ime i ime bebača? Moram priznati da me uvijek ražalosti kad tako nešto vidim jer odmah pomislim da su mama i beba napušteni od neodgovornog oca!!! Inače imam ovjerenu izjavu o vanbračnoj zajednici koja je bila neophodna zbog IVF-a.

----------


## Bebica_2

nina 70 nažalost koliko ja znam a mislim da se još nije niš promijenilo pisat će samo ime mame i bebe a onda kad idete u matični riješit papirologiju tamo tata priznaje očinstvo i upisuje se kao otac!
il možda treba inzistirat u bolnici kad uzimaju podatke za u novine da upišu oca!

----------


## lasta

Nina70 bas ces biti super mama. A i sto se tice tih vanbracnih zajednica mislim da smo ostali konzerve. 
Danas sam bila kod svoje dr. i ona me odmah uzela na uz. Imamo gestacisku i zumancanu. Nema hematoma,UZ uredan po njoj trebala bi  biti i uredna trudnoca,ali i dalje krvarim. Nakon onog jucer zbilja sam mislila da je gotovo ali nije. Nema nekog objasnjenja zasto krvarim,zna se desiti nekim zenama(na kraju smo ja i mm zakljucili da spadam pod skupinu neke zene)

----------


## nina70

*Bebice* ja ću ih tužit ako ne stave imena svih sudionika!!!

----------


## nina70

*Lasta* dobro da si išla na pregled, sad si barem mirna. Mislim da smo sve kojima je to 1.trudnoća prezabrinute i to je normalno.

----------


## Bebica_2

A si me nasmijala, ima tu onda još tih sudionika :Smile: 
Tako je ti ih tamo zaskoči i ne daj da izostave bitne ljude!!!

----------


## lasta

Ma ja sam kod zene isla samo na razgovor a ona odmah uz. Nije mi bas svejedno bilo jer to se pretvorilo u dva puna uloska. Pomirila sam se sa time sve isplakala i opet danas plakala kod nje. Puno placem u zadnje vrijeme. o samo kako sam naricala kada mi je teta iz laboratorija rekla da mi je beta dobra. Profesionalna narikusa :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
I ti mislis da ces biti mama-babaroga. Sta cu biti ja???

----------


## Makica

alma i lasta, jupiiii za super uzv! 
lasta, znam curu koja je krvarila skroz do 3 mjeseca, i to poprilicno. rodila zdrave dvije bebe! ali bilo je sve ok! samo je morala vise mirovati i lezati, sto znam da nije lako. proci ce i to! bitno da si ti mirnija!
ja se veselim skorasnjem sopingu, do sada smo dosta toga nakupovali za bebace, sada mi samo jos trebaju jastucici za iznijet ih iz bolnice. ne biste vjerovali, u mojoj cijeloj zupaniji samo jedna vrsta jastuka, tocnije navlake. pa to nigdje nema. htjela bih sto vise toga rijesiti dok sam jos mobilna!
cure, hocete koristiti omeksivac za rublje za djecju robicu dok su jos mali? mene svi odgovaraju od toga, cak savjetuju da perem na ruke neke stvari. zar nisu dobri ovi sensitive deterdženti i omeksivaci? i ne daj boze da spomenem susulicu za rublje, kao, ono, luda sam skroz. sto vi mislite?

----------


## Mojca

> *Bebice* ja ću ih tužit ako ne stave imena svih sudionika!!!


Nisam ni znala da ima šanse da nekog izostave...  :Sad:  
Koja država! Grozno! 

Ni mi nismo vjenčani, baš me zanima što će se dešavati.

----------


## dani82

Lijepo je čitati dobre vijesti s utz-a  :Wink: 
Makice ja sam ovih dana počela prati robu i ne koristim omekšivač, ali deterdžent da i to onaj baš namjenjen za pranje dječje robice iz dm-a, kg košta oko 25 kn. Ne vidim razlog zašto ne bi koristila sušilicu. Trenutno je ne koristim jer je vrijeme idealno za sušenje robe, ali kad počnu one jesenje kiše naravno da ću je koristiti.

----------


## Inesz

alma, super za bebicu i dobar uz.

lasta, vesele me dobre vijesti. kolika ti je nova beta?

cure, vaše je pravo da ne želite ići u novinske popise tipa u bolnici danas rodile... to su osobni podaci za čije objavljivanje i bolnica i novine trebaju imati vaš pismeni pristanak. ako bolnica objavljuje te podatke bez vaše privole krši prava pacijenata.
zamislite samo rubriku-danas u bolnici  operirali žuč -pa navedu imenom i przimenom 10 ljudi.
ok, rođenje djeteta je velik i lijep događaj, najljepši od svih mogućih događaja na svijetu, ali je ipak  to samo osobna i obiteljska stvar za koju ne bi trebalo ići u medije bez pristanka. naše  su bolnice prilično komotne po tom pitanju. jesu li vas tražile pristanak da objave imena u novinama-nisu. dakle, nema objave.

bolnica je dužna matičnom uredu dostaviti podatke o rođenju u kojem se navodi ime majke i spol djeteta, datum, vrijeme i mjesto rođenja.
roditelji poslije upisuju dijete u matične knjige. ako su vjenčani, automatski se kao roditelji upisuju bračni partneri. ne znam kako je kod izvanbračne zajednice. 
kad otac i majka nisu u zajednici, otac u zapisnik izjavljuje da je otac, i onda se ti podaci upisuju u podatke o djetetu.

priznavanje očinstva kad roditelji ne žive u zajednici traje 5 minuta po već pripremljnoj špranci. ali, uvijek neki ali... tada u izvodu iz matične knjige za dijete kod imena oca stoji napomena da je otac tim i tim dokumentom priznao očinstvo, što meni djeluje diskriminirajće i nepotrebno  je navoditi u dokumentu djeteta ako već postoji odvojeni dokument kojim otac priznaje očinstvo.

----------


## klara

> *...*
> *Klara*  šta bi ova kopčica bila umjesto švedske na vrh "paketića" ili? ...


Umjesto ziherice. Stavim kopčicu na tetru, preko toga zaštitne i gotovo. Ima negdje na forumu cijela tema o tetra pelenama, u podfrumu o pelenema.




> ja se veselim skorasnjem sopingu, do sada smo dosta toga nakupovali za bebace, sada mi samo jos trebaju jastucici za iznijet ih iz bolnice. ne biste vjerovali, u mojoj cijeloj zupaniji samo jedna vrsta jastuka, tocnije navlake. pa to nigdje nema. htjela bih sto vise toga rijesiti dok sam jos mobilna!
> cure, hocete koristiti omeksivac za rublje za djecju robicu dok su jos mali? mene svi odgovaraju od toga, cak savjetuju da perem na ruke neke stvari. zar nisu dobri ovi sensitive deterdženti i omeksivaci? i ne daj boze da spomenem susulicu za rublje, kao, ono, luda sam skroz. sto vi mislite?


Nisam znala da se jastučići još uopće negdje mogu kupiti. Mi smo bebicu iznjeli iz bolnice na rukama, u autu je čekala sjedalica. Prvu bebu smo u bolnici stavili u sjedalicu, bilo nas je strah nosit je na rukama.

Isto tako je i s omekšivaćem i deterđentima. S prvom bebom sam sve odvajala, sad odvajam samo po bojama, kao za nas velike. Jedino pelene perem posebno, jer u njih je stavljam omekšivać.

Čitam vas kad pričate i kilama i smješkam se.. ja sam skinula već 5 kg, ali još ne stanem u ništa osim trenerke  :Razz:

----------


## frka

> alma i lasta, jupiiii za super uzv! 
> lasta, znam curu koja je krvarila skroz do 3 mjeseca, i to poprilicno. rodila zdrave dvije bebe! ali bilo je sve ok! samo je morala vise mirovati i lezati, sto znam da nije lako. proci ce i to! bitno da si ti mirnija!
> ja se veselim skorasnjem sopingu, do sada smo dosta toga nakupovali za bebace, sada mi samo jos trebaju jastucici za iznijet ih iz bolnice. ne biste vjerovali, u mojoj cijeloj zupaniji samo jedna vrsta jastuka, tocnije navlake. pa to nigdje nema. htjela bih sto vise toga rijesiti dok sam jos mobilna!
> cure, hocete koristiti omeksivac za rublje za djecju robicu dok su jos mali? mene svi odgovaraju od toga, cak savjetuju da perem na ruke neke stvari. zar nisu dobri ovi sensitive deterdženti i omeksivaci? i ne daj boze da spomenem susulicu za rublje, kao, ono, luda sam skroz. sto vi mislite?


Makice, nas je cak i pedijatrica na prvom pregledu upozorila da ni slucajno ne koristimo omeksivac i da bar prvih 6 mjeseci bebin ves peremo odvojeno od naseg (ja ga i dalje perem odvojeno)...  samo maaaalo deterdzenta je dovoljno. a koristenje susilice - dapace - od nje je robica jos meksa i njeznija...

----------


## Mojca

Makice, ima jastuka, slučajno sam jučer naletjela na njih u virtualnoj šetnji.  :Smile:  Malo su drugačiji od onih klasičnih... ali funkcionalno, to je to.  :Smile:  
http://www.barbarela.hr/sto-radimo/baby-jastuci

----------


## nina70

*Bebica, Lasta* morala sam naprasno napustiti net jer me md kritizira zbog noćnog bauljanja, a rano se dižem. Hihi, i nakon svega mu kukam da sam umorna  :Smile: 
*Mojca* da i mene je zgrozila ta diskriminacija nevjenčanih parova i čitajući Inesz vidim da se niš nije promjenilo 
*Inesz* ma nisam baš tip za objavu privatnih događanja (tipa vjenčanja, godišnjica braka...), ali ovo o objavi rođenja u novinama mi je čak simpa. U Rijeci se to oduvijek moglo pročitati u Novom listu i bojim se da im ne pobjegne objava bez mog odobrenja. Ne znam da li je to normalno ali ja to volim pročitati (kao što starčići čitaju osmrtnice  :Smile:  i onda sam primjetila da u Rijeci ima puno samohranim majci što me baš pogodilo jer po tome ispada da su Riječani neodgovorni očevi. Zatim mi se upalila lampica da to ipak nije razlog nego kretenski zakon koji diskriminira bebe iz vanbračnih zajednica. Jedino bih se (možda) zbog toga dala nagovorit na udaju, ali zar da popustim onim papcima što nam kroje sudbine???

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cure...meni se u zadnja dva dana pojavio neki vodenasti iscjedak i iritantno peckanje....zvala sam jutros mog soc. gin. misleći da idem na briseve...a on mi onak mrtvo hladno kaže...uzmi si canesten kremu i  vaginalete...jel netko od vas koristio to tijekom trudnoće!?

----------


## Bebica_2

nina70 neće oni ništa objavit bez tvoje dozvole, ja kad sam rodila drugo jutro je došla teta iz administracije u sobu po podatke za matični i onda te pita da li želiš objavu u novine ili ne!
a sad si još zamisli moju situaciju, rodila u 23+4 tj.tr. (na samoj granici pobačaja) nit sam bila sigurna za imena, nit se znalo šta će bit sa bebicama, zapravo već se pretpostavljalo da neće bit pomoći a ova mene pita dal ću stavit u novine, ja ju gledam u čudu i velim gospođo pa šta vi ne vidite kakva je situacija, skoro sam ju pitala di ćemo objavit pod rođene il pod osmrtnice (malo crnog humora al!?)
i sve to u Riječkom rodilištu!

----------


## Bebica_2

> Cure...meni se u zadnja dva dana pojavio neki vodenasti iscjedak i iritantno peckanje....zvala sam jutros mog soc. gin. misleći da idem na briseve...a on mi onak mrtvo hladno kaže...uzmi si canesten kremu i  vaginalete...jel netko od vas koristio to tijekom trudnoće!?


ja nisam al sam čitala da neke cure jesu!mislim da ne smeta, možda bolje nego da ti se kakve bakterije ili gljivice nastane tamo di ne treba!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Cure...meni se u zadnja dva dana pojavio neki vodenasti iscjedak i iritantno peckanje....zvala sam jutros mog soc. gin. misleći da idem na briseve...a on mi onak mrtvo hladno kaže...uzmi si canesten kremu i vaginalete...jel netko od vas koristio to tijekom trudnoće!?


Nisam canesten, ali sam koristila Plymocol (po preporuci dr-a).

----------


## Inesz

cure :Smile: , 
canesten i plimycol su lijekovi istog sastava-sadrže clotrimazol. radi se samo o različitim imenima radi toga jer ih proizvode različiti proizvođači. na recept ide plimycol, a canesten ne.
draga Iva Mia, nazovi ti svog dr i recim mu da nećeš uzimati lijek na pamet, neka te pogleda i napiše recept ako trebaš plimycol.

----------


## Inesz

mislim da canesten vaginalete-3 komada koštaju oko 70 kn. zašto bi to plaćale kad može isti lijek na recept?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Vezano uz pranje dječje robice - moj je moto više je manje - malo malo detergenta, malo malo omekšivača i sušilica obavezno. Ne da mi se da se robica suši na prašini, peludi i sl - a živim u centru grada uz more, par metara od parkića i šumice -svega na pretek. Inače sušenje u sušilici je sterilno, za razliku od sušenja na zraku. Znam da ne treba sve sterilizirati i da ni to nije dobro - svega umjereno čini mi se najbolja opcija. 
A vezano uz bračne i vanbračne zajednice - ma koga briga imate li vi burmu na prstu i vjenčani list? Nikoga to ne bi smjelo biti briga. A mi MPO trudnice smo već potpisale onu smiješnu pravnu potvrdu gdje oboje potvrđujemo roditeljstvo djeci začetoj iz postupka potpomognute - bar oni parovi koji su bili u postupku u HR, pa mislim da ne trebaju nikakve dodatne potvrde. 
*Klara* pročitat ću malo taj topic o tetrama jer do dijela sa zihericom još nikad nisam došla - ježim se od pomisli da novorođenčetu stavim zihericu pored tijela :O Mislila sam da švedska pelena sve drži na mjestu i nisam nikad vidjela bebicu sa zihericom - osim na TVu...

----------


## nina70

> nina70 neće oni ništa objavit bez tvoje dozvole, ja kad sam rodila drugo jutro je došla teta iz administracije u sobu po podatke za matični i onda te pita da li želiš objavu u novine ili ne!
> a sad si još zamisli moju situaciju, rodila u 23+4 tj.tr. (na samoj granici pobačaja) nit sam bila sigurna za imena, nit se znalo šta će bit sa bebicama, zapravo već se pretpostavljalo da neće bit pomoći a ova mene pita dal ću stavit u novine, ja ju gledam u čudu i velim gospođo pa šta vi ne vidite kakva je situacija, skoro sam ju pitala di ćemo objavit pod rođene il pod osmrtnice (malo crnog humora al!?)
> i sve to u Riječkom rodilištu!


Grozno! Koja glupa sestra. Meni je užasno kad vidim da si izgubila bebice u 23+4tt. Zar si imala rizičnu trudnoću ili je do tada sve išlo glatko?

----------


## Bebica_2

sve je bilo savršeno i onda u tjedan dana mi se cerviks naglo skratio i sve krenulo nizbrdo, zato sam sad predostrožnosti radi na mirovanju, tj. ležanju :Smile: 
i ako Bog da stić ću rodit dva puta u istoj godini!

----------


## prag

iva mia, možeš slobodno koristiti canesten, ja sam kremicu koristila 5 tjedana jer sam imala crvenilo i svrabež pa je dr isto rekao gljivice. čak je dugo trajalo a nije mi radio nikakve pretrage već mi samo produživao canesten jer kaže da su gljivice uporne. 
 a kad sam pila antibiotik dr mi je dodao i canesten vaginalete. s tim da možeš umjesto vaginaleta uzeti canesten gel za rodnicu s aplikatorom lakše se otapa. makar sam ja s canesten vaginaletama imala problema možda zbog suhoće rodnice nisu mi se otapale, pa sam uzela u obliku gela.

----------


## Darkica

> Makice, ima jastuka, slučajno sam jučer naletjela na njih u virtualnoj šetnji.  Malo su drugačiji od onih klasičnih... ali funkcionalno, to je to.  
> http://www.barbarela.hr/sto-radimo/baby-jastuci


*Mojca*, vidjela sam stranicu i mogu reći da su mi se jako dopali. Ali, nigdje nisam naišla na cijene. Imaš li možda ti kakve informacije? Jer uvijek si informirana...  :Smile:   :Smile:  :-9

----------


## Makica

> *Mojca*, vidjela sam stranicu i mogu reći da su mi se jako dopali. Ali, nigdje nisam naišla na cijene. Imaš li možda ti kakve informacije? Jer uvijek si informirana...   :-9


isto pitanje!!!!

----------


## Bebica_2

Nasa draga Vojvođanka je danas u 13 i 39 postala mama prekrasnom djecaku Alexu 3490g i 50cm

evo kopiram s druge teme, Sali je javila!!!

Čestitam još jednom!!!

----------


## Beti3

Meni su ovi trokutasti jastuci praktičniji i čvršći. 
http://www.online.babysedmica-webshop.com/upload/index.php?route=product/category&path=37_38


Ovdje ima za kupiti i klasične i s krovićem:
http://www.babysedmica.hr/index.php?...-bebe&Itemid=1

----------


## Aurora*

Ovo je Vojvodjanka napisala jucer, u 18:21h:




> uglavnom, moj miško još ne bi van, zatvorena sam kompletno i sl. pregled za 7 dana.......uf


Kad ono danas:




> Nasa draga Vojvođanka je danas u 13 i 39 postala mama prekrasnom djecaku Alexu 3490g i 50cm



U tako kratko vrijeme da se sve promijenilo!  :Shock: 

Ma, bravo Alexu za tako ekspresni dolazak i divno iznenadjenje! I iskrene cestitke roditeljima!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Bravo Alex! Dobro nam došao dečko!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Vojvođanka čestitam, nadam se da je sve prošlo dobro.  :Smile:  Zbilja iznenađenje!  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> *Mojca*, vidjela sam stranicu i mogu reći da su mi se jako dopali. Ali, nigdje nisam naišla na cijene. Imaš li možda ti kakve informacije? Jer uvijek si informirana...   :-9


Kaže mi frendica da su oko 350 kn, bila je u pravom dućanu. Meni su jako su fora svi njihovi proizvodi, bila sam na njihovom štandu na Dječjem sajmu u nedjelju, ali nisam jastuke gledala priznajem, nego ove sitnije stvari poput okvira za slike.
Uglavnom, kaže mi i to da ovi jastuci imaju odvojiv gornji dio, taj prekrivač, pa ostane donji, kao umetak za kolica, dakle upotrebljiv je  za kasnije, ne samo za izlazak iz rodilišta. A prekrivač može služiti kao zidna slika. 

Nek mi oproste svi, znam o ukusima se ne raspravlja, ali pored Barbarelinih, ovi što je Beti poslala su mi totalno nemaštoviti...  :Embarassed:

----------


## dani82

*Vojvođanka* čestitke i ovdje!  :Very Happy:  Baš sam došla na temu da nađem ovaj tvoj post od jučer, ali mi je Aurora* skratila traženje... Stvarno ekspresno!

----------


## Inesz

Vojvođanka, čestitam! Malenom Alexu želim sve najbolje!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Vojvođanka*, čestitam! Dobrodošlica malom Alexu!

----------


## Darkica

> Kaže mi frendica da su oko 350 kn, bila je u pravom dućanu. Meni su jako su fora svi njihovi proizvodi, bila sam na njihovom štandu na Dječjem sajmu u nedjelju, ali nisam jastuke gledala priznajem, nego ove sitnije stvari poput okvira za slike.
> Uglavnom, kaže mi i to da ovi jastuci imaju odvojiv gornji dio, taj prekrivač, pa ostane donji, kao umetak za kolica, dakle upotrebljiv je  za kasnije, ne samo za izlazak iz rodilišta. A prekrivač može služiti kao zidna slika. 
> 
> Nek mi oproste svi, znam o ukusima se ne raspravlja, ali pored Barbarelinih, ovi što je Beti poslala su mi totalno nemaštoviti...


Barbarela rules! Predivni su im proizvodi!

----------


## Darkica

*Vojvođanka*, četitam tebi i tvom dragom na prinovi, a malom Alexu želim toplu dobrodošlicu!

----------


## kerolajn5

čestitam svim novim trudnicama i mamama,,nije me dugo bilo na forumu ,,uglavnom sam se spremala sad u 9mj po svoje smrzliće,, al nas je iznenadila prirodna trudnoća tako da smo još uvijek u šoku,,ali presretni  :Smile: ) nadam se da će ostati sve u redu,, čuda se događaju :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Volimo čuda!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Darkica

> Volimo čuda!


*X*

----------


## lasta

Vojvođanka tebi tm čestitke a malom mišeku šaljemo pusice.
Kerolajn  :Very Happy:

----------


## đurđa76

Kerolajn :Very Happy:

----------


## Beti3

> Nek mi oproste svi, znam o ukusima se ne raspravlja, ali pored Barbarelinih, ovi što je Beti poslala su mi totalno nemaštoviti...


Kod tako male bebe se ne razmišlja o maštovitosti nego o korisnosti, praktičnosti, lakom pranju i sušenju.
Naravno da možeš kupiti tako lijepi jastuk koji ćeš koristiti cijeli mjesec dana, ali vidim da se navlaka ne može izvaditi ni oprati posebno. Ima puno detalja koji nisu baš higijenski u novorođenačkom dobu.

Ali su slatki i zašto ne kupiti. I ja sam kupovala ( i kupujem) stvari samo zato što su lijepe, da ne pričam o krsnoj haljinici sa svim dodacima i brdu soldi za nju, pa što. Sad je za uspomenu u ormaru. 

Samo uživajte u pripremanju stvari za bebu, to su divni dani, neprocjenjivi. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

> Barbarela rules! Predivni su im proizvodi!


Možda ti se onda i ovo svidi... i to u Rijeci.  :Smile: 
http://www.veseliotisci.com.hr/

----------


## Mojca

> Kod tako male bebe se ne razmišlja o maštovitosti nego o korisnosti, praktičnosti, lakom pranju i sušenju.
> Naravno da možeš kupiti tako lijepi jastuk koji ćeš koristiti cijeli mjesec dana, ali vidim da se navlaka ne može izvaditi ni oprati posebno. Ima puno detalja koji nisu baš higijenski u novorođenačkom dobu.
> 
> Ali su slatki i zašto ne kupiti. I ja sam kupovala ( i kupujem) stvari samo zato što su lijepe, da ne pričam o krsnoj haljinici sa svim dodacima i brdu soldi za nju, pa što. Sad je za uspomenu u ormaru. 
> 
> Samo uživajte u pripremanju stvari za bebu, to su divni dani, neprocjenjivi.


Moram priznati da nisam shvatila pratičnost jstuka ma koliko slatak bio... no, kao što rekoh... de gustibus...  :Smile:  
A da uživamo, uživamo..  :Smile:  

A što se tiče krštenja, mi ćemo to glatko zaobići...  :Grin:

----------


## lasta

Mojca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...sve mi je tako lijepo i medeno. Imas jos nesto :Aparatic: ??

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca...sve mi je tako lijepo i medeno. Imas jos nesto??


Naravno...  :Smile:  
Doduše, ovo je u inozemstvu i spada u "dodatnu opremu" interijera, ali ipak...  :Smile: 
http://www.fo.si/internet-exhibition-books.html 
http://www.fo.si/ilustracijeillustrations.html
Ja već godinama kupujem njene sličice... tako su mi mmmmm...

----------


## nina70

*Vojvođanka* Iskrene čestitke i naj naj najbolje želje malom Alexu  :Very Happy: .
*Kerolajn* bravo, čestitke i nek sve bude kako treba  :Very Happy: .

----------


## lasta

:Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## matahari

x


> *Vojvođanka* Iskrene čestitke i naj naj najbolje želje malom Alexu .
> *Kerolajn* bravo, čestitke i nek sve bude kako treba .

----------


## nina70

> sve je bilo savršeno i onda u tjedan dana mi se cerviks naglo skratio i sve krenulo nizbrdo, zato sam sad predostrožnosti radi na mirovanju, tj. ležanju
> i ako Bog da stić ću rodit dva puta u istoj godini!


Ti si stvarno fenomen  :Smile:  Naravno da ćeš roditi i sve će biti super, samo se ti pazi.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vojvođanka* čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  I želim nježnu dobrodošlicu tvom malenom Alexu  :Heart:  
*Mojca* nekako se ime umjetnice sliči s tvojim nickom - ili je svaka sličnost slučajna  :Grin:  
*Kerolajn* Ma čestitam draga! Čuda su tako slatki dokaz da je život jednostavno prekrasan!

----------


## Mojca

*Šumskice*, posve slučajna!  :Smile:  Pa svaka druga Slovenka se tako zove,  :Laughing:  a ja sam si nick izabrala kad sam skontala da ću morati u mpo vode... a mislila sam da ću u Maribor ili kod Reša.... zato Mojca. A na kraju ispala mala Splićanka.  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Vojvodanka, cestitam od srca tebi i tm!

----------


## dani82

> *Kerolajn* Ma čestitam draga! Čuda su tako slatki dokaz da je život jednostavno prekrasan!


Sumskica je ovo tako lijepo napisala da mogu samo potpisati! Čestitam!!

----------


## alma_itd

*Vojvodjanka* cestitke tebi i TM na malom Alexu :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: 
*Kerolajn* cestitam na trudnoci :Klap:  da sve tece skolski do kraja :Grin:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Vojvođankaaaaaaaaaaaaa*.....čestitam tebi ii TM...a malom Alexu bezbrižno djetinjstvo!!!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa *Kerolajn*....suborko moja pa čestitaaaaam...odlična vijest  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Cure, jel normalno da me grudi ne bole, a ništ skoro, a i nisu ni napete?
Danas mi je 26dpt.
Sutra idem na ultrazvuk , pa sam i malo nervozna.

----------


## đurđa76

Hop svi mi imamo drugačiji osjećaj i drugačije simptome,netko nema skoro nikakve
ne brini ,sutra na uzv pa ćeš biti sretna i zadovoljna ,i opet u isčekivanju i strahu do slijedećeg uzv-a,mislim da nam je tako većini
uživaj u trudnoći

----------


## Bebica_2

Hop mene nisu uopće bolile, ne brini sve je to ok!
Kerolajn čestitam!!I meni se tako desilo :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

kerolajn5 čestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

hop malo se opusti i misli pozitivno samo  :Smile: 
Mene od 6tt do 9tt uopće ne bole sise niti su narasle,a od 4tt do 6tt bolile svaki dan i narasle vidljivo.

Sretno na uzv,sve će bit super  :Smile:

----------


## kerolajn5

hvala vam svima ..moj soc gin koji mi je potvrdio trudnoću kaže da sam sad 6+5 ,,neznam kak je to izračunao ali ako se računa trudnoća od zadnje menstruacije onda mi ispadne 7+1,, idem za 10 dana privatno na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> hvala vam svima ..moj soc gin koji mi je potvrdio trudnoću kaže da sam sad 6+5 ,,neznam kak je to izračunao ali ako se računa trudnoća od zadnje menstruacije onda mi ispadne 7+1,, idem za 10 dana privatno na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti



Ajme draga baš mi je drago.....imati ćeš prekrasno proljeće  :Smile:

----------


## Bebica_2

> hvala vam svima ..moj soc gin koji mi je potvrdio trudnoću kaže da sam sad 6+5 ,,neznam kak je to izračunao ali ako se računa trudnoća od zadnje menstruacije onda mi ispadne 7+1,, idem za 10 dana privatno na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti


tih 6+5 tj. ti je vjerovatno po veličnini ploda jer mu odmah na uzv izbaci tjedne prema veličini, al to ti je sve tu negdje 2 tj. +/- ovisi kad je bila ovulacija!
meni je isto po veličini stalno za par dana manja trudnoća!
niš ne brini nego uživaj!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Vojvođanko i Kerolajn, sretno vam!
Veselim se vašoj sreći!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Pijem Mg otprilike 300mg dnevno i Ca+D vitamin i to vise zbog problema sa crijevima nego sto mi je trebalo zbog grceva.U zadnje vrijeme kad spavam imam tako neku glupu potrebu kad god se okrenem u krevetu da ''zategnem'''podkoljenice  gurajuci stopala prema dole(nesvjesno) i svaki put dobijem uzasni grc u listovima koji me probudi :Shock:  Jel to normalno?Mislim da mi doza Mg nije premala ali opet to me toliko smara jer pored ustajanja na wc sad me jos i to budi po cijelu noc :Mad:

----------


## nea0902

Vojvođanka čestitam od srca  :Zaljubljen: 
Kerolajn čuda su divna ... podsjete nas na to da je vrijedno živjeti i ne gubiti nadu nikada :Smile: 
Danas sam bila s prijateljicom koja ima roditi svaki dan po maramu za nošenje bebe i ugledala sam i pipkala pamučne pelenice i svidile su mi se jaaaako! Mislim da će biti i naš izbor  :Grin:  I vidila sam još i preslatke kušiniće za spavanje na bok za bebulince - to mi je sljedeća investicija.
Sada sam ponovo morala raditi KKS i Urin - krv nikad bolja (inače sam do trudnoće bila anemična) a urin prvi put da nema bakterija nikakvih - ostala sam šokirana. Dođe mi da ponovim nalaze jer još ne virujem da su moji  :Laughing: Jedino imam CA oksalata ali malo pa se nadam da to nije ništa strašno.
Pusa svim trbuščićima

----------


## andream

Ja sam danas obavila pregled kod ginićke, a s obzirom da sam zadnjih par dana i malo pod stresom nije ni čudo da mi je tlak danas za mjerenja skočio u nebesa i pijem od danas Aldomet. Sutra ću morati obaviti i neke hematološke krvne pretrage na Rebru, a vrlo skoro onda s tim na SD u trudničku (jako me strah hospitalizacije, ali nadam se da do toga ipak neće doći). Ima li tko visoki tlak od trudnica ovdje? Dobra je vijest što je bebica super, spol nisam hjela saznati iako mi je doc htjela reći, te slatke muke ostavljam ipak za sam porod  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

A mene zadnjih dana pere glavobolja stoljeca, uzas jedan. A inace im nisam uopce sklona. Lezim u mraku udisem lavandu... nista ne pomaze, otkud sad to? 

Na uzv pocetkom tjedna sam imala tlak 130/80, sto je za mene urnebesno visoko, no dr se nije zabrinuo. A sada doma imam opet svoj normalni niski. 

I kupili smo veceras u tintilinicu komodicu za presvlacenje, preslatku, oko koje obilazim vec ne znam koliko. Ima 4 ladice, preslatke ruckice, ma bas sam happy. Inace to nam je prva veca stvar koju smo kupili.

----------


## Makica

jutro svima!
valamala, ako te jos glava zeza, pojedi krisku lubenice. zvuci glupo, ali mene je izvuklo nebrojeno puta i to od vrlo jakih glavobolja. stvarno djeluje, jos je par cura probalo i upalilo je. koliko god banalno bilo!
vojvođanka, cestitam na deckicu!!!!!!!!!
kerolajn, nema nista ljepse nego tako nesto procitati ranim jutrom! cestitam!

----------

